# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Καταγγελία χρηστών για Traffic Shaping απο την Otenet

## MNP-10

Μειωμένη απόδοση σε Peer to Peer εφαρμογές έχει παρατηρηθεί το τελευταίο διάστημα σε μερίδα χρήστων οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούν ADSL συνδέσεις του ΟΤΕ. Το πρόβλημα δείχνει να έχει χαρακτηριστικά Traffic Shaping μέσω Deep Packet Inspection. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ, πιθανότατα ελέγχει με ειδικό εξοπλισμό τη δικτυακή κίνηση των χρηστών και στη συνέχεια προτεραιοποιεί την κίνηση. Η κίνηση P2P φαίνεται να επιβαρύνεται ιδιαίτερα και άρα συνάγεται ότι λαμβάνει αρκετά χαμηλή προτεραιότητα.

Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να επηρεάζει διάφορα P2P πρωτόκολλα (Torrents, DC++ κτλ) ενώ εμφανίζεται και σε διάφορες γεωγραφικές περιοχές της Ελλάδας. Το Packet Inspection που χρησιμοποιεταί φαίνεται να είναι ιδιαίτερα αποτελεσματικό αφού πιάνει ακόμα και encrypted κίνηση - η οποία συνήθως "ξεγελάει" το Traffic Shaping. Εξαίρεση αποτελούν μερικοί εξελιγμένοι Torrent Clients των οποίων τo encryption ακόμα δεν είναι ευδιάκριτο από τον έλεγχο των πακέτων. Πιθανότατα αυτό θα αλλάξει στο μέλλον με ανανέωση του λογισμικού Packet Inspection.

Η μειωμένη απόδοση δεν δείχνει να είναι χαρακτηριστική των ADSL συνδέσεων (ΑΡΥΣ) αλλά σχετίζεται με τον λογαριασμό πρόσβασης του παρόχου (ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ) αφού με την αλλαγή παρόχου, σε ίδια γραμμή, η απόδοση σε P2P διακίνηση διεξάγεται ομαλά.

Αυτή τη στιγμή διενεργείται συλλογή στοιχείων από όσους αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα, προκειμένου να διερευνηθεί το ζήτημα από την ΕΕΤΤ.


Σύνδεσμος για αίτημα διερεύνησης προς ΕΕΤΤ: Συλλογή στοιχείων για μαζική επιστολή προς ΕΕΤΤ. *(Τερματίστηκε)*


*edit - 07 Μαρτίου 00'40 πμ: Η συλλογή ονομάτων έχει τερματιστεί και η επιστολή επιδόθηκε στις 06 Μαρτίου ώρα 11:00 με αριθ. πρωτ. 12889.*

*edit - 08 Μαρτίου 00'30 πμ: Είμαστε σε επαφή με την ΕΕΤΤ και η ΕΕΤΤ διερευνά το θέμα.

--------------


Update 03/05 17:50: Προσθήκη μέτρησης που επιβεβαιώνει το πρόβλημα για το δίκτυο της OTENET*


Η μεθοδολογία που ακολουθήθηκε: 


Τα τεστ έγιναν στην ίδια γραμμή, ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ 1024/256. 

Στην ίδια γραμμή έγιναν τεστ με δύο παρόχους, ΟΤΕΝΕΤ & Forthnet, με διαφορά λεπτών μεταξύ τους.

Έγιναν με τον ίδιο ρουτερ και ακριβώς τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις σε αυτόν, εκτός από τα στοιχεία λογαριασμού σε κάθε περίπτωση που ήταν διαφορετικά (username, password, dns servers).

Mε την κάθε δοκιμή σε Forthnet και ΟΤΕ αντίστοιχα, γίνεται πρώτα ένα tracert ώστε να επιβεβαιωθεί επι της οθόνης, ότι στην μια περίπτωση η σύνδεση είναι οτενετ και στην άλλη Forthnet.




Οι δοκιμές γίνονται πρώτα με το torrent client ABC ver 3.1. Στην συνέχεια με το torrent client deluge (encrypted). Και τέλος με απευθείας download μέσω browser firefox (http download).

Στις περιπτώσεις torrent χρησιμοποιείται το ίδιο torrent, Fedora 9 Alpha i386 και στο http transfer το Χ86_64.

To τελευταίο τεστ με http transfer έγινε για να δείξει ότι η γραμμή με OTENET μπορεί να δώσει ικανοποιητικές ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος και ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα μπουκώματος σε DSLAM/BBRAS/εθνικό ή διεθνές δίκτυο.

Στην συνέχεια έγινε το ίδιο τεστ με Forthnet.

Η παράλληλη δοκιμή με Forthnet εξασφαλίζει ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα προγράμματα που χρησιμοποιούνται, τον υπολογιστή, το router, τη τηλεφωνική γραμμή, τα ports κτλ.










Η χρήση Deluge δείχνει ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα firewall ή κλειστών* θυρών. Επίσης δείχνει ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γραμμής, και ότι τα torrents που μπορούν να "περνούν" (λόγω encryption τελευταίας γενιάς), μπορούν ταυτόχρονα να τερματίσουν την γραμμή.


* στην περίπτωση της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, είχαν ανοιχθεί όλες πόρτες που κλειδώνονται εκτός, από default, μέσω του OTENET Network Security.

Για το video εργάστηκαν οι anon, rho και mnp-10.


*Σχετικό video-link*: Ευκρινέστερη έκδοση YouTube

*Σχετικό link εντός του adslgr*: Άρθρο της Metropolis (07 Μαρτίου) για το θέμα του Traffic Shaping / Συνέντευξη adslgr.com

----------


## shaq141a

Ας αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγά να επικεντρωνόμαστε στο τι θα κάνουμε από εδώ και πέρα όσον αφορά την απαράδεκτη στρατηγική του ΟΤΕ. Κλασσικά η καλύτερη μέθοδος είναι φυσικά η αρνητική διαφήμιση στον ΟΤΕ. Απλά πράγματα, θέλει ο κολλητός σας να πάρει ADSL, μακριά από connex. Αλλη τακτική είναι η καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και στο ΙΝΚΑ.


Edit: [ Η επιστολή αιτήματος διερεύνησης από την ΕΕΤΤ την οποία, εφόσον έχετε πρόβλημα, συνυπογράφετε είναι *εδώ*  ]

----------


## MNP-10

> Ας αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγά να επικεντρωνόμαστε στο τι θα κάνουμε από εδώ και πέρα όσον αφορά την απαράδεκτη στρατηγική του ΟΤΕ. Κλασσικά η καλύτερη μέθοδος είναι φυσικά η αρνητική διαφήμιση στον ΟΤΕ. Απλά πράγματα, θέλει ο κολλητός σας να πάρει ADSL, μακριά από connex.


Ο ΟΤΕ κερδιζει σε μια τετοια περιπτωση. Γιατι διωχνει τους "heavy duty" χρηστες και τους ριχνει ως παρασιτα σε αλλες επιχειρησεις του κλαδου (κατεβαζοντας το μεσο ορο φορτου ανα χρηστη). Πχ ο Camclone που πηγε και κατεβασε κατι terabyte με την Altec, αν δε κανω λαθος, μετα φανηκε να εχει επιλεκτικα συμπτωματα συρσιματος. Αν ισχυει, ειναι σαν ατυπο "go away". 

Προτεινω να διεξαχθει (αμεση) ερευνα απ'την ΕΕΤΤ για το αν γινεται ή δεν γινεται ωστε να υπαρχει ενα επισημο αποτελεσμα απο ανεξαρτητο (θεωρητικα*) φορεα. Απο κει και περα θα πρεπει να παρει θεση η ΕΕΤΤ, να εξεταστουν οι συμβασεις με τους χρηστες, να δουμε τη γνωμη εχει η γενικη γραματεια καταναλωτη και ο συνηγορος του πολιτη, τι λεει ο αγορανομικος νομος, τι διαφημισεις υπαρχουν και τι παραλειψεις υπαρχουν σχετικα με την ελλατωματικοτητα του προϊοντος ως προς την ευλογα προσδοκομενη ποιοτητα παροχης υπηρεσιας κτλ. 

* η Κυβερνηση διοριζει ταυτοχρονα προεδρο ΟΤΕ και προεδρο ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Νικαετός

Νομίζω πως παρόλες τις δυσκολίες, τεχνικά δεν είναι αδύνατον να αποδειχτεί. 
Αν πράγματι γίνεται είναι απαράδεκτο (προσωπική μου άποψη), ούτε νομίζω (από όσο θυμάμαι) να υπάρχει όρος για fair use στην σύμβαση.

----------


## Akoulis

MNP-10 με μια παραγραφο ειλικρινα τα ειπες ολα.αν δεν εξετασει παντως η αρμοδια ανεξαρτητη αρχη και να βγαλει πορισμα δεν γινεται τπτ..τι να το κανεις να ξερεις σιγουρα οτι υπαρχει το TS αλλα κανεις δεν κανει τπτ γι αυτο?
δεν ειναι λυση η αλλαγη provider κατα την αποψη μου..ειναι ισως η ευκολη λυση..αλλα αμα θελουμε να περνουμε αυτα που υπυγραφουμε στα συμβολαια πρεπει να πιεσει και ο πελατης.

----------


## shaq141a

> Ο ΟΤΕ κερδιζει σε μια τετοια περιπτωση. Γιατι διωχνει τους "heavy duty" χρηστες και τους ριχνει ως παρασιτα σε αλλες επιχειρησεις του κλαδου (κατεβαζοντας το μεσο ορο φορτου ανα χρηστη). Πχ ο Camclone που πηγε και κατεβασε κατι terabyte με την Altec, αν δε κανω λαθος, μετα φανηκε να εχει επιλεκτικα συμπτωματα συρσιματος. Αν ισχυει, ειναι σαν ατυπο "go away". 
> 
> Προτεινω να διεξαχθει (αμεση) ερευνα απ'την ΕΕΤΤ για το αν γινεται ή δεν γινεται ωστε να υπαρχει ενα επισημο αποτελεσμα απο ανεξαρτητο (θεωρητικα*) φορεα. Απο κει και περα θα πρεπει να παρει θεση η ΕΕΤΤ, να εξεταστουν οι συμβασεις με τους χρηστες, να δουμε τη γνωμη εχει η γενικη γραματεια καταναλωτη και ο συνηγορος του πολιτη, τι λεει ο αγορανομικος νομος, τι διαφημισεις υπαρχουν και τι παραλειψεις υπαρχουν σχετικα με την ελλατωματικοτητα του προϊοντος ως προς την ευλογα προσδοκομενη ποιοτητα παροχης υπηρεσιας κτλ. 
> 
> * η Κυβερνηση διοριζει ταυτοχρονα προεδρο ΟΤΕ και προεδρο ΕΕΤΤ.


Ιστορικά μόνο στην Αυστραλία ή στην Αγγλία επιλέγεται τέτοια τακτική. Ο ΟΤΕ ρισκάρει πολλά. Σε μερικά παιδιά μιλάμε ότι η 24 λειτουργούσε ως 1 mbps!!! Δηλαδή ακόμα και οι πολλοί light users ενδεχομένως να εκνευρστούν απίστευτα (και όχι δεν πιστεύω αυτοί που πήραν τις 24/1 από τον ΟΤΕ οτι είναι Light users). Τώρα  δεν πιστεύω ότι ο ΟΤΕ να θέλει να διώξει πελάτες μιας και εδώ μιλάμε για LLU που στην περιπτωση του full LLU, σημαίνει χάσιμο εσόδων από τηλεφωνία. Μακροπρόθεσμα δηλαδή είναι καταστροφική αυτή η προοπτική.

Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνει είναι προσπαθεί να κάνει οικονομία στο bandwidth. Απλά πράγματα. Το γιατί δεν κάνει σε όλους; Ίσως δεν έχει αγοράσει μηχανίματα για να τους καλύψει όλους (το deep packet inspection είναι ακριβουτσικο).

----------


## MNP-10

Ok, λοιπον για να γινει κατι τετοιο, προφανως χρειαζεται να σταλουν επιστολες στους αρμοδιους φορεις - με τα ονομα οσων εχουν προβλημα. Προτεινω να συζητησετε τα στοιχεια που εχετε, το format τους, και τους αποδεκτες τους.




> Τώρα  δεν πιστεύω ότι ο ΟΤΕ να θέλει να διώξει πελάτες μιας και εδώ μιλάμε για LLU που στην περιπτωση του full LLU, σημαίνει χάσιμο εσόδων από τηλεφωνία. Μακροπρόθεσμα δηλαδή είναι καταστροφική αυτή η προοπτική.
> 
> Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνει είναι προσπαθεί να κάνει οικονομία στο bandwidth. Απλά πράγματα. Το γιατί δεν κάνει σε όλους; Ίσως δεν έχει αγοράσει μηχανίματα για να τους καλύψει όλους (το deep packet inspection είναι ακριβουτσικο).


Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει προβλημα b/width γιατι πολυ απλα εχει την OTEGlobe.. οποτε ειναι οκ. Btw, οι υπερβολικα heavy users ή οι "torrentακηδες" ειναι καταστροφικοι μονο γι'αυτους που τους εχουν  :Whistle: 

Ασε που και οι αλλοι, απο που θα αγορασουν το bwidth? Παλι στην πηγη θα ερθουν (oteglobe κυριως ή med nautilus). Αρα φουλ φυρα στους αλλους. Εγω τον παραδεχομαι τον ΟΤΕ. Σε αυτα ειναι "γατα". Τα contention του σερνονται μονο οπου δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος - και δεν ειναι τυχαιο. Τους αλλους τους εχει διωξει προ πολλου με τα χαμηλα upload. Και η Forthnet γι'αυτο δεν ανεβαζε απ'το 512. Σου λεει "θα μας γονατισουν οι torrentακηδες". Θεωρητικα εταιριες στυλ netone κτλ εχουν πολυ περισσοτερο bandwidth κατ'αντιστοιχια χρηστων. Πχ θυμαμαι οταν παιρναμε τις συνεντευξεις το φθινοπωρο, ο ΟΤΕ ειχε γυρω στα 11.5 για 400+ χιλιαδες χρηστες, και η netone ειχε 1 για μερικες χιλιαδες. Αν ο ΟΤΕ ειχε users σαν της netone, θα ηθελε ΧΧΧ Gbps.

----------


## slow

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι όσο και να "χτυπιώμαστε" την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή δεν πρόκειται να δούμε αποτελέσματα (δεν το λέω για να κάτσουμε με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια προς θεού). Τα αποτελέσματα των ενεργειών μας θα τα δούμε με το που θα αρχίσουν να λίγουν τα πρώτα υποχρεωτικά 6άμηνα. Δυστηχώς όταν είσαι δεσμευμένος για 6 μήνες δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί του οτε από κάτι τέτοια (μακάρι να κάνω λάθος και να μπορέσει να πιέσει η ΕΕΤΤ -αν πάρει "μπρος"-  μόνο έτσι υπάρχουν κάποιες ελπίδες). Να μου το θυμηθείτε ότι ο οτε θα λύσει από μόνος του ως δια μαγείας τα όποια "προβλήματα" όταν αρχίσουν να λείγουν οι πρώτες 24άρες (και έπειτα τα ξαναβάζει δεν έχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό  :Laughing: ).
Εκτός αν δεν τον ενδιαφέρει να ξαναδώσει 24  :Wink:

----------


## shaq141a

MNP, όλα αυτά δεν θα τα γλύτωνε αν αντί για 1 mbps έβαζε 400 kbps upload? Νομίζω το κάνεις πολύ περίπλοκο. Δηλαδή η δυσφίμιση που μπορεί να λάβει μία εταιρία είναι δύσκολο να υπολογιστεί. Όπως σου είπα και πάνω το θεωρώ ηλίθιο να στέλνει ο ΟΤΕ τον τορρεντάκια στο Full LLU για 1002 λόγους. Το bandwidth πάλι η OTEGlobe το πληρώνει, δεν είναι τζάμπα. Δηλαδή τα κυκλώματα τα έχει αλλά τα συμβόλαια και τα peer agreements δεν είναι φθηνή ιστορία.

----------


## Νικαετός

Σε μια καταγγελία το παράδειγμα αυτό στην Αμερική, που ανέφερε ο MNP προηγουμένως, νομίζω θα λειτουργήσει σίγουρα εις βάρος του ΟΤΕ. 

(Πάντως μέχρι και πρόσφατα, δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με το conn-x, δεν χρησιμοποιώ βέβαια p2p τακτικά για να ξέρω τι γίνεται τώρα) Ίσως είμαι από τις περιοχές που είναι "τυχερές".

----------


## MNP-10

> MNP, όλα αυτά δεν θα τα γλύτωνε αν αντί για 1 mbps έβαζε 400 kbps upload?


Δε μπορει να το κανει αυτο αν 

α) θελει να χτυπησει τον ανταγωνισμο
β) θελει να γλυτωσει σε αρνητικη εικονα απο περιοχες που δεν εχουν καλυψη εναλλακτικων (και αρα δεν εχουν 1 mbps απο αλλους)
γ) θελει να ειναι σοβαρος ISP. 400 kbps up, ακομα και email attachment να στελνεις, σερνεται. Η διαφορα ειναι οτι ο περιστασιακος ή ο επιχειρηματιας πχ θα το χρησιμοποιησει για 10-20 λεπτα τη μερα το upload και θα του κανει τη διαφορα*, ενω ο torrentακιας θα το χρησιμοποιει 24/7 προκειμενου να ανεβασει..το download του. 

* Οι λιγοτεροι σχετικοι / περιστασιακοι, τεινουν να χαρακτηριζουν ISPs "στο ετσι".. δλδ λεει "ασε ρε.. με τον ΟΤΕ κανω 20 λεπτα να ανεβασω ενα email". Ομως αυτοι οι λιγοτερο σχετικοι εναι αυτοι με τα καλυτερα contentions.. ο "ιδανικος χρηστης" για τον καθε ISP.

Αρκετοι ISPs εχουν χασει τον υπνο τους με τα contention ratio τους. Και ο ΟΤΕ, αν θελει να εχει χαμηλοτερο operating cost στο internet + να κανει καλυτερη οικονομικη ζημια στους αλλους, δεν εχει - παρα να διωξει τους "προβληματικους".

Παλια, σε εναν ISP, ειχα εξαιρετικα "προβληματικη" συμπεριφορα   :Embarassed:   (οχι παραβατικη, απλα "προβληματικη").. 

...αυτο που εκαναν ήταν οτι προκειμενου να με ξεφορτωθουν, με ειχαν βαλει σε επιλεκτικο mode οπου ειχα δυσλειτουργιες και συρσιματα... Με το που τους εκανα report λενε "μπορουμε να σε αποζημιωσουμε για το υπολοιπο αν δεν επιλυθει συντομα". Το προβλημα δεν επιλυθηκε συντομα και περασα απ'τα γραφεια τους, πηρα τα λεφτα μου και τελος. Γλυτωσαν απ'τον abuser. Πως λεμε "σου χαριζω τα λεφτα, προτιμω τη λευτερια" - καπως ετσι.

Ξερω for a fact οτι ο σχεδιασμος μερικων πακετων στην αγορα γινεται με βαση τα trends στους torrentακηδες.




> Το bandwidth πάλι η OTEGlobe το πληρώνει, δεν είναι τζάμπα. Δηλαδή τα κυκλώματα τα έχει αλλά τα συμβόλαια και τα peer agreements δεν είναι φθηνή ιστορία.


Οντως δεν ειναι.. αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι εκει που η HOL πχ δινει 24 (εδω γελαμε επειδη δε τα πιανει κανεις) με 17-18Ε, ο ΟΤΕ στα δινει με 30 + εξοπλισμο που πληρωνεις. Δλδ εχει ηδη ενα +10ε ανα συνδρομη (τα αλλα 1.9 ειναι ΦΠΑ). Και στα 30 vs 17Ε, εννοειται οτι δεν πληρωνει ΟΥΤΕ τα 2Ε του shared llu αφου παιρνει σε χονδρικη ΑΡΥΣ απ'τον... ΟΤΕ.

Τεσπα για να μην εκτροχιαζω τη συζητηση, πιστευω καλυτερα να επικεντρωθειτε στις κινησεις που πρεπει να γινουν.

----------


## slow

> Παλια, σε εναν ISP, ειχα εξαιρετικα "προβληματικη" συμπεριφορα    (οχι παραβατικη, απλα "προβληματικη").. 
> 
> ...αυτο που εκαναν ήταν οτι προκειμενου να με ξεφορτωθουν, με ειχαν βαλει σε επιλεκτικο mode οπου ειχα δυσλειτουργιες και συρσιματα... Με το που τους εκανα report λενε "μπορουμε να σε αποζημιωσουμε για το υπολοιπο αν δεν επιλυθει συντομα". Το προβλημα δεν επιλυθηκε συντομα και περασα απ'τα γραφεια τους, πηρα τα λεφτα μου και τελος. Γλυτωσαν απ'τον abuser. Πως λεμε "σου χαριζω τα λεφτα, προτιμω τη λευτερια" - καπως ετσι.


Δεν ξέρω σε ποια εταιρία αναφέρεσαι ή τι και που έκανες το "report" αλλά είναι πολύ θετικό το ότι πήρες πίσω τα λεφτά σου και έφυγες. Το φυσιολογικό για μένα θα ήταν να σε αφήσουν στη μοίρα σου μέχρι να λείξει η συνδρομή (με τις γνωστές δικαιολογίες), οπότε και θα έφευγες μόνος σου. Τελικά υπάρχουν όπως τα λες και εσύ "πολιτικές" εταιριών για torrentάκηδες. Μέχρι τώρα πίστευα στο "να μην φύγει πελάτης"

Υ.Γ sorry γαι το off

----------


## giorgosts

Εμένα πάντως κατεβάζει τέρμα (βέβαια τηρουμένων των αναλογιών για p2p, αριθμό συνδέσεων, τοπογεωγραφία των υπόλοιπων στο torrent, ποιότητας του εξοπλισμού modem-router να αντέχει τις πολλές συνδέσεις, κλπ)




> giorgos@kubuntu:~$ wget ftp://ftp.otenet.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu...sktop-i386.iso
> --10:03:06--  ftp://ftp.otenet.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu...sktop-i386.iso
>            => `ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso'
> Resolving ftp.otenet.gr... 195.170.0.21
> Connecting to ftp.otenet.gr|195.170.0.21|:21... connected.
> Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!
> ==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.
> ==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/7.10 ... done.
> ==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso ... done.
> ...


Βλέπετε ότι "πιάνω" 1 MB/sec σε torrent, όταν από τον ftp της otenet "πιάνω" 1,5 MB/sec

Δεν νομίζω ότι πέφτει "κόφτης" στα p2p, πέραν του πακετοκοψίματος που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ όταν μπουκώσει το δίκτυο, σε όλους τους χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν τις γραμμές του, ανεξάρτητα από ISP.

----------


## Νικαετός

Παρακαλώ πολύ να αφήσετε τις προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις και να παραθέσετε τα στοιχεία σας. Μηνύματα τέτοιου είδους απλά θα διαγράφονται.

----------


## 4kkkk

Τωρα που ξερουμε οτι με utorrent 1.8 και deluge κατεβαζουμε με καλες ταχυτητες δεν θα εμφανιστει προβλημα στον οτε;

Πιστευω μορφη πιεσης ειναι το κατεβασμα με αυτα τα προγραμμα!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εμένα πάντως κατεβάζει τέρμα (βέβαια τηρουμένων των αναλογιών για p2p, αριθμό συνδέσεων, τοπογεωγραφία των υπόλοιπων στο torrent, ποιότητας του εξοπλισμού modem-router να αντέχει τις πολλές συνδέσεις, κλπ)
> 
> Βλέπετε ότι "πιάνω" 1 MB/sec σε torrent, όταν από τον ftp της otenet "πιάνω" 1,5 MB/sec
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι πέφτει "κόφτης" στα p2p, πέραν του πακετοκοψίματος που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ όταν μπουκώσει το δίκτυο, σε όλους τους χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν τις γραμμές του, ανεξάρτητα από ISP.


Και εγώ έχω παρόμοια συμπεριφορά με την δικιά σου, αλλά ας προσπαθήσουμε να δούμε αν εμείς αποτελούμε την εξαίρεση ή τον κανόνα ...

----------


## bond

> Και εγώ έχω παρόμοια συμπεριφορά με την δικιά σου, αλλά ας προσπαθήσουμε να δούμε αν εμείς αποτελούμε την εξαίρεση ή τον κανόνα ...


Και εγω με Azureus 3.0.4.2, δεν εχω παρατηρησει προβλημα, αλλα πλεον νομιζω τα στοιχεια και τα συγκριτικα που εχουν δωσει αρκετοι δειχνουν οτι κατι παιζει. Συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι πολλοι εχουν υπερβολικες απαιτησεις απο καποια torrent, αλλα οι τελευταιες δοκιμες γιναν σε σωστα torrent και εμενα με πεισαν οτι υπαρχει προβλημα.
Νομιζω μια καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ ειναι η καταλληλη λυση. Το να αναζητηθει λυση μεσω ΙΝΚΑ και των ορων της συμβασης ειναι πολυ τραβηγμένο, αφου δεν υπαρχουν ξεκαθαρες αποδειξεις για το τι συμβαινει. Μονο η ΕΕΤΤ εχει την δυνατοτητα να το ψαξει και να τον υποχρεωσει να κανει κατι για αυτο. Βεβαια οι δοκιμες και η παρουσιαση των στοιχειων για το TS πρεπει να γινει με νομιμα torrent αλλιως οποιος κανει την καταγγελια κινδυνευει να βρεθει και μπλεγμένος. Επισης η δυσφημιση του ΟΤΕ στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση οπως ειπαν και αλλοι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα του κανει κακο, μπορει και το αντιθετο.

----------


## kostask

Εγώ θα πρότεινα σε 2-3 άτομα που θεωρούν ότι με τις δοκιμές που έχουν κάνει το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε TS, να στείλουν μία επιστολή στα περιοδικά πληροφορικής ώστε να αναγκαστεί ο ΟΤΕ να απαντήσει δημόσια

ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ από το τι θα πει θα έχετε πετύχει τα ακόλουθα:

α) Μια σύγκριση της απάντησης σε σχέση με τα όσα είχαν δηλώσει στην αντίστοιχη ερώτηση περί TS που είχε τεθεί στη συνέντευξη του adslgr

β) Θα έχετε στα χέρια σας μια ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ και γραπτή απάντηση η οποία θα είναι χρήσιμη για επόμενες κινήσεις

----------


## ksipsi

Δεν ξερω αν εχει περασει απαρατηρητο τοσο καιρο αλλα περυσι τον Απριλιο ειμασταν παλι εδω καi το συζηταγαμε. Να σας υπενθυμισω παλι τo αντιστοιχo thread: 

*Ξαφνικη μειωση ταχυτητας στο 60%*

Παλι τοτε ειμασταν καποιοι που λεγαμε οτι ειχαμε προβλημα με τα τορεντ οταν ακομα δεν υπηρχαν οι 24αρες. Παλι τοτε το λεγαμε και λιγοι μας πιστευανε. Δεν το συζητω βεβαια απο μεριας ΟΤΕ εκει η κλασικη κασετα "Μπητε στο ftp://ftp.otenet.gr και κατεβαστε λιγο το αρχειο..."

Επι ενα μηνα σχεδον ειχα παρει οπως και πολλοι αλλοι παρα πολλα τηλεφωνηματα σε 121, 1242 και οτενετ με αποτελεσμα κανενα.

Ομως με το που εστειλα επιστολη-καταγγελια σε ΕΕΤΤ μεσα σε μιαμιση εβδομαδα περιπου το προβλημα λυθηκε ως διαμαγειας. Το ιδο συνεβη και σε αλλα ατομα που ειχαν το ιδιο προβλημα τοτε και στειλανε και αυτοι καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Ηθελα να πιστευω οτι απλως επροκειτο για μια _"βλαβη"_ στα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ. Ομως να συμβει το ιδιο πραγμα 2 φορες μεσα σε λιγοτερο απο ενα χρονο, ε δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι απλα συμπτωση ή οτι εσπασε ο διαολος το ποδαρι του  :Wink: 


Για οσους βρισκουν λιγο δυσκολο να πιστεψουν οτι κατι τετοιο εγινε περυσι εχω στην κατοχη μου επισημη επιστολη του ΟΤΕ που μου ζηταει συγνωμη για την ταλαιπωρια και οτι οντως υπηρχε μια _"δυσλειτουργια"_ εκεινη την περιοδο στην περιοχη μου. Βεβαια η δικαιολογια τους ειναι για γελια αλλα το σημαντικο ειναι οτι αναγνωριζουν οτι ειχα προβλημα και οτι το _"διορθωσανε"_

----------


## EvilHawk

> Δεν ξερω αν εχει περασει απαρατηρητο τοσο καιρο αλλα περυσι τον Απριλιο ειμασταν παλι εδω καi το συζηταγαμε. Να σας υπενθυμισω παλι τo αντιστοιχo thread: 
> 
> *Ξαφνικη μειωση ταχυτητας στο 60%*


Νομίζω ότι οδηγείς την συζήτηση σε λάθος δρόμο, τότε υπήρχε όντως πρόβλημα πανελλαδικά.
Εδώ μιλάμε για άλλη συμπεριφορά και άλλα προβλήματα.

----------


## stred

αν είναι να σταλθεί κάποια επιστολή/καταγγελία πρέπει να διεξαχθεί κάποιο αντικειμενικό τεστ ώστε να μπορούν να μαζευτούν αξιόπιστα στοιχεία που να είναι και αναπαραγώγισιμα ωστε να μην μπορούν να διαψευσθουν..

πχ.

1. ορισμός 3 νομίμων τορρεντς με αποδεδειγμενα καλές ταχυτητες
2. τεστ των 3 αυτών τόρρεντς με έκδοσεις του μτορρεντ με και χωρίς κρυπτογράφηση
3. τεστ των 3 αυτών τόρρεντς την ιδια ώρα απο ΟΤΕ και από άλλο ISP

είμαι και γω ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που υποστηρίζουν και έχουν δεί πως υπάρχει TS (οπότε και πέρασα σε deluge) αλλά το θέμα είναι πως αν δεν έχουν όλοι TS αλλά μόνο κάποιες περιοχές/χρήστες το τεστ καλό είναι να γίνει απο αυτούς που έχουν πρόβλημα μόνο.. γιατί ποιός μας λέει οτι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πιλοτικό TS στον ΟΤΕ που αργότερα θα εφαρμοστεί σε όλους?

----------


## GaleaNatur

> Και εγω με Azureus 3.0.4.2, δεν εχω παρατηρησει προβλημα, αλλα πλεον νομιζω τα στοιχεια και τα συγκριτικα που εχουν δωσει αρκετοι δειχνουν οτι κατι παιζει.



με Azureus  δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στις εκδόσεις του utorrent που είναι παλαιότερες του 1,8 είναι το πρόβλημα

----------


## ksipsi

> Νομίζω ότι οδηγείς την συζήτηση σε λάθος δρόμο, τότε υπήρχε όντως πρόβλημα πανελλαδικά.
> Εδώ μιλάμε για άλλη συμπεριφορά και άλλα προβλήματα.


Μα και σε αυτο το thread τοτε γραφαμε οσοι ειχαμε προβλημα ΜΟΝΟ με τα p2p γενικοτερα, δηλαδη τοσο με τορεντ οσο και με eMule και DC. 
Δεν νομιζω οτι οδηγω τη συζητηση καπου αλλου. Ισα ισα οταν διαβαζω τα τωρινα threads ειναι σαν να εχω ενα _"Deja Vu" _ . Ιδια προβληματα τοτε, ιδια προβληματα και τωρα. Αν βεβαια ειναι προβλημα και οχι δακτυλος του ΟΤΕ.

Διαβασε λιγο παρακατω στις επομενες σελιδες και θα δεις οτι σχεδον ολοι μας που γραφαμε εκει ειχαμε προβλημα με τα τορεντ και οχι μονο. Αν πας και ακομα πιο κατω μετα την σελιδα 20+ θα δεις οτι υπαρχουν και καταγγελιες οπως και διαφορες αποδειξεις για το λογο του αληθες.

A! και το ολο θεμα ειχε ξεκινησει εδω -> 

*'Εχετε παρατηρήσει τίποτα περίεργο στον ΟΤΕ τώρα τελευταία?*

και αργοτερα κατοπιν εντολης - παροτρυνσης ενος editor πηγε η συζητηση στο 

*Ξαφνικη μειωση ταχυτητας στο 60%*

Αν νομιζεις οτι βγαζω τη συζητηση off-topic τοτε σβησε τα μηνυματα μου αυτα. Αλλα επιμενω, κανε τον κοπο (εσυ και οποιος αλλος θελει) να διαβασει λιγο τι γραφοταν σε αυτες τις σελιδες και θα καταλαβεις-τε οτι καθε αλλο παρα off-topic ειμαι  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ. Αν δεν βαρεθω θα κατσω να σου βρω εγω μερικα χαρακτηριστικα μηνυματα των παραπανω threads μιας και εγω το εζησα τοτε στο πετσι μου το ολο θεμα και θα τα βρω πιο γρηγορα :Razz:

----------


## tsaros

Nα κανει μια εκπομπη ο ευαγγελατος για το θεμα να μπει με κρυφη καμερα σε μερος που εχουν τα dslam και να δουμε τα μαγειρεματα που κανουν :Twisted Evil: 

φτανει τοσες εκπομπες με τα σουβλακια τα ταξι και τα μαξιλαρια ας κανει και καμια χρησιμη τοσες εκατονταδες χιλιαδες adslakiδες υπαρχουν πια και μια εκπομπη-ερευνα- για το dsl στην ελλαδα δεν εχει γινει

υ.γ Αυτην την ωρα κατεβαζω κανονικα(για ποσο ακομα δεν ξερω)

----------


## gus8511q

[quote=GaleaNatur;1833380]με Azureus  δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στις εκδόσεις του utorrent που είναι παλαιότερες του 1,8 είναι το πρόβλημα


-----αυτο ειναι σιγουρο? δηλαδη αν παω σε azureus δεν θα εχω προβλημα?
παντως με το utorrent στην εκδοση 1.77 κατεβαζα σε 2αρα γραμμη με 40-50 ΟΛΗ μερα (μονο 6-7 ωρες το βραδυ επιανα 180-190, μετα συρσιμο...) οταν πηγα σε 1.8 μπετα η ταχυτητα μου πηγε απο 40-50 σε 120-130! στα ιδια παντα τορρεντσ και την ιδια ωρα...

----------


## stred

Off Topic




Φιλικά πάντα:

Παρακαλώ διαβάστε τον τίτλο του θέματος..

είναι Στρατηγική Πίεσης στον ΟΤΕ όχι αν έχετε πρόβλημα ή όχι.. οπότε όποιος πιστέυει οτι έχει πρόβλημα ας ποστάρει *γι'αυτό το σκοπό* όχι να λέει άσχετα

Υ.Γ. το πόστ μου μαζί με ΟΛΑ τα άλλα άσχετα με το θέμα πιστέυω καλό είναι να σβηστουν μεταφερθούν.

Υ.Γ.2 ίσως θα ήταν καλό να ξεκλειδωθεί το άλλο θέμα για το TS για να μπορούμε να ποστάρουμε εκεί διάφορες άλλες παρατηρήσεις - απόψεις

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μα και σε αυτο το thread τοτε γραφαμε οσοι ειχαμε προβλημα ΜΟΝΟ με τα p2p γενικοτερα, δηλαδη τοσο με τορεντ οσο και με eMule και DC.


Το έχω διαβάσει και ξέρω τι λέω, είναι τελείως διαφορετικό θέμα να εμφανίζονται προβλήματα κάτω από γενικευμένο τεχνικό πρόβλημα και άλλο σε νορμάλ συνθήκες λειτουργίας. Stick to the subject ...

----------


## ksipsi

Off Topic





> Το έχω διαβάσει και ξέρω τι λέω, είναι τελείως διαφορετικό θέμα να εμφανίζονται προβλήματα κάτω από γενικευμένο τεχνικό πρόβλημα και άλλο σε νορμάλ συνθήκες λειτουργίας. Stick to the subject ...


Συγνωμη δηληδη τωρα, αλλα για πιο γενικευμενο τεχνικο προβλημα μιλας οτι υπηρχε εκεινη την περιοδο (Απριλιος-Μαιος 2007) ;
Διοτι οταν εμεις ειχαμε τα προβληματα τοτε με τα p2p, κανενας δεν βγηκε να μας πει οτι υπηρχε καποιο γενικευμενο προβλημα. Αν εσυ ξερεις κατι σε παρακαλω αν θες μοιρασου το μαζι μας.

Α! Τι ειδους γενικευμενο προβλημα ειχε ο ΟΤΕ τοτε, τι στιγμη που οταν εγω ειχα προβλημα, 2 φιλοι μου στη γειτονια που μενω δεν ειχαν το παραμικρο προβλημα (και οι τρεις μας, ειμασταν με conn-x);  :No no:

----------


## giorgosts

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο το TS. Όπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα, λύνεται με το κόψιμο των πακέτων (packet drop). Επηρεάζει πιό πολύ τους p2p χρήστες.

Δείτε πώς ήμασταν πριν ακριβώς 1 χρόνο στην κοζάνη. Ούτε με 20KB δεν μπορούσαμε να κατεβάσουμε, και για να σερφάρουμε έπρεπε να κόψουμε τελείως τα p2p.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=67690&page=4

----------


## EvilHawk

> Α! Τι ειδους γενικευμενο προβλημα ειχε ο ΟΤΕ τοτε, τι στιγμη που οταν εγω ειχα προβλημα, 2 φιλοι μου στη γειτονια που μενω δεν ειχαν το παραμικρο προβλημα (και οι τρεις μας, ειμασταν με conn-x);


Θέλεις να πεις ότι επιλεκτικά στην γειτονία σου έκαναν traffing shaping σε εσένα μόνο ?  :Thinking: 
Κάτι τέτοια μηνύματα έχουν δημιουργήσει καχυποψία και άρνηση για το αν υπάρχει πραγματικά.

----------


## Nekromayhem

Μεσα παιδιά πρέπει να οργανωθούμε. Από ότι φαίνεται το traffic shaping εφαρμόζεται επιλεκτικά σε περιοχές και (ίσως) και χρήστες. Ακόμη και 1 άτομο να είχε τέτοια σημάδια για τη γραμμή του θα έπρεπε αν ερευνηθεί το θέμα, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που πολλοί είμαστε σίγουροι για τις γραμμές μας ( ειδικά εγώ...). 

Οπως πολύ σωστά γράφει ο Shaq είναι πολύ χρησιμό να δούμε πως στο εξωτερικό άρχισε η Comcast και η Rogers να εφαρμόζουν traffic shaping γιατί μας βοηθάει να καταλάβουμε πως λειτουργεί ο ΟΤΕ. Δηλαδή επιλεκτικά και "πιλοτικά" στην αρχή και αργότερα σε σχεδόν όλο το φάσμα των συνδρομητών. Αν βέβαια ο ΟΤΕ έχει τη δυνατότητα να το εφαρμόσει σε όλους τους συνδρομητές γιατί τα μηχανήματα που κάνουν traffic shaping έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν είναι φθηνά...  :Wink:

----------


## ksipsi

Off Topic





> Θέλεις να πεις ότι επιλεκτικά στην γειτονία σου έκαναν traffing shaping σε εσένα μόνο ? 
> Κάτι τέτοια μηνύματα έχουν δημιουργήσει καχυποψία και άρνηση για το αν υπάρχει πραγματικά.


Δηλαδη εσυ τωρα αν καταλαβα καλα, διαβασες τα ποστ που ειχα κανει εκεινη την περιοδο, ειδες τα στοιχεια, αποδειξεις που παραθετα και πιστευεις οτι δεν ειχα προβλημα και οτι λεω τωρα οτι μου κατεβει ; Ο ΟΤΕ τοτε γιατι μου εστειλε επισημη ενυπογραφη συστημενη επιστολη που παραδεχοταν οτι ο συνδρομητης ταδε (δηλαδη εγω) ειχε οντως προβλημα ;

Ή μηπως πιστευεις οτι οντως ειχα προβλημα αλλα λεω χαζομαρες και ψευδη οτι δηθεν αλλοι που ηταν στο ιδιο DSLAM και περιοχη με εμενα δεν ειχαν προβλημα την περιοδο που εγω ειχα ;

Για να καταλαβω τι υπονοεις οτι ειμαι ;
α)_χαζος_ επειδη δεν ξερω ποτε εχει προβλημα η γραμμη μου, αλλα λαθη και αγνοια δικια μου την φορτωνω στον αθωο ΟΤΕ ;
β) _ψευτης_ οτι ενω ειχα προβλημα δεν θελω να παραδεχτω οτι το ειχαν ολοι αλλα μονο εγω αρα και να δυσφημισω επιτηδες τον ΟΤΕ ;
γ)_ολα τα παραπανω_ ;
δ)_Κατι αλλο που μου διαφευγει_ ;

_Α! Ακομα περιμενω να μου πεις ποια ηταν η γενικευμενη βλαβη του ΟΤΕ εκεινη την περιοδο_  :Whistle: 

Υ.Γ. Για το αληθες των λεγομενων μου εχω πληθωρα αποδειξεων, οποτε θες σου δινω στοιχεια και επικοινωνεις με ατομα της περιοχης μου να τους ρωτησεις να ειχαν η οχι προβλημα.
Δεν θα μας βγαλεις και ψευτες εδω επειδη εσυ δεν θες ή δεν μπορεις να αντιληφθεις. Οτι γραφω το γραφω για αυτους τους ατυχους που τραβανε οτι τραβαγα και εγω (οπως και πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα) πριν μερικους μηνες ωστε να τους βοηθησω οσο μπορω.

----------


## snakething

παιδια το να επιλεξουν συγκεκριμενους χρηστες  για να τους βαλουν rate limit στα p2p λιγο δυσκολο με γνωμονα ποσο πολλοι ειναι αυτοι.ο τροπος που γινετε αυτη η δουλεια ειναι πιο πολυ γενικη παρα συγκεκριμενη.Γνωριζοντας τουλαχιστον πως γινετε.Το θεμα ειναι βαλτε utorrent 1.8 η φυγετε απο τον οτε
εγω εχω κανει το πρωτο και μολις ληξει η 6 μηνη συμβαση απο οτι φαινετε θα κανω και το δευτερο.Ολα τα αλλα ειναι λογια να αγαπιομαστε.

----------


## Leonidas33

Οτι θέλει κανείς ή προσπαθεί να βρει λύση και να μας πεί,γιατί με προτροπές φυγετε από τον ΟΤΕ ή βάλτε την τάδε έκδοση προγράμματος,ανακυκλώνουμε μια από τα ίδια και λύση δεν βρίσκεται καθώς το θέμα υπάρχει και μέσω ΑΡΥΣ και με τους άλλους παρόχους,και τα ιδιοκτητα δίκτυα είναι άλλη ιστορία :Thumb down:  (χώρια εμένα η 1.61 έκδοση πάει καλύτερα από την 1,8  :Razz:  )

----------


## dimangelid

Μόνο με το deluge ως torrent client είδα κάποια βελτίωση. Στο dc++ όμως τίποτα. Ξεκινάει ένα τραγούδι να κατεβαίνει με 40, επιτόπου πέφτει στα 10 και μετά ακολουθεί πτωτική πορεία ως το 1 kb/s ή ακόμα και bytes/sec  :Evil:   Αυτό το πρόβλημα το έχω πολλούς μήνες και στην Ηγουμενίτσα με 2048. Εκεί όταν έβαζα κωδικούς από μια προπληρωμένη κάρτα της Altec κατέβαζε με 220-225 (το φουλ της 2048) και μόλις έβαζα τους κωδικούς της Otenet κατέβαζε με 10-20 . Επειδή δεν έχω κωδικούς άλλου provider για 24mbps, μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αν η προπληρωμένη κάρτα της Altec παρέχει 24mbps ή συνεχίζει να δίνει ως 2 mbps; Αν δεν δίνει η Altec πείτε μου ποια κάρτα δίνει ως 24 mbps να την αγοράσω και να κάνω δοκιμές. Οι δοκιμές είναι ένα στάδιο και φυσικά δεν θα αφήσω εκεί το θέμα  :Twisted Evil:  Ήδη σε κάποιον που είχα προτείνει conn-x 24mbps του είπα να μην το κάνει και θα πάμε μαζί να κάνει το πακέτο της Altec. Ενώ πριν από αυτά τα πράγματα πρότεινα σε όσους με ρώταγαν conn-x, τώρα αλλάζω τακτική. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα προτείνω ξανά πακέτο του ΟΤΕ, μόνο της Altec, μέχρι να αλλάξουν τακτική. Και δεν είναι λίγα τα άτομα που με ρωτάνε τι σύνδεση adsl να βάλουν. *Καλό είναι να ξεκινήσουμε πλέον να οργανωνόμαστε για τις κινήσεις που πρέπει να κάνουμε ατομικά ΑΛΛΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΟΜΑΔΙΚΑ εναντίον του ΟΤΕ.* Μόλις πάρω μια απάντηση για το ποια προπληρωμένη κάρτα παρέχει 24mbps θα κάνω εντατικές δοκιμές, θα δημοσιεύσω εδώ τα αποτελέσματά τους και θα ενημερώσω για τις επιπλέον κινήσεις που σκοπεύω να κάνω. Εννοείται πως όταν οργανωθεί ομαδική κίνηση θα είμαι μέσα.

----------


## Veldrin

άν συντάξετε καταγγελία για αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ και σε όποιο φορέα χρειαστεί και θέλετε στοιχεία στείλτε μου πμ να σας δώσω και τα δικά μου.

----------


## MNP-10

> Μόλις πάρω μια απάντηση για το ποια προπληρωμένη κάρτα παρέχει 24mbps θα κάνω εντατικές δοκιμές, θα δημοσιεύσω εδώ τα αποτελέσματά τους και θα ενημερώσω για τις επιπλέον κινήσεις που σκοπεύω να κάνω.


Μπορεις να κανεις και το αλλο.. να κατεβασεις πρωτοκολλο στο modem (πχ μεχρι 8 mbps με ADSL1) και να κανεις δοκιμες σαν 8αρα. Ετσι αυξανεις το ευρος των candidates για προπληρωμενες καρτες.




> Εννοείται πως όταν οργανωθεί ομαδική κίνηση θα είμαι μέσα.


Και ποιος περιμενεις να σας οργανωσει, αν δεν οργανωθειτε εσεις οι ιδιοι που εχετε το προβλημα? Θυμιζω οτι πριν ενα μηνα, αγανακτισμενοι της HOL προτειναν μαζικη διαμαρτυρια κτλ κτλ. Ως Σ.Ο. τους βοηθησαμε, καναμε το tread sticky για να παρει boost, αλλα δε μπορουμε εμεις να τα κανουμε για οσους εχουν προβλημα. Στο τελος ολοι κραζανε και ουτε ενας δεν επαιρνε πρωτοβουλια να οργανωσει. Το κινημα "ατονοησε" και η καταγγελια αναβληθηκε επ' αοριστω.

Αν δε θελετε να γινει το ιδιο, συνταχτε καποιος μια επιστολη για αιτημα αμεσης διερευνησης απο την ΕΕΤΤ, βαλτε 100 ονοματα απο κατω και τις γραμμες σας στις οποιες συμβαινει και στειλτε το. Δεν ειναι ΤΟΣΟ δυσκολο ωστε να το αποφευγετε. Μια επιστολη ειναι. Ισως φαει λιγοτερη ωρα ακομα και απ'το να γραφετε posts.




> άν συντάξετε καταγγελία για αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ και σε όποιο φορέα χρειαστεί και θέλετε στοιχεία στείλτε μου πμ να σας δώσω και τα δικά μου.


Τα ιδια ισχυουν και εδω.

----------


## traderman

Να καταλαβουμε ολοι πως αν κατι συμβαινει στον οτε και τα παιδια καταφερουν να το ανατρεψουν αυτο θα κανει καλο και σε εμας που δεν ειμαστε στον οτε.Δυσκολα μετα παροχος θα επιχειρηση να το εφαρμοσει.
Ενθαρυνουμε λοιπον αυτες τις πρωτοβουλιες(αυτο για το staff) και βοηθαμε αυτους που πηραν την πρωτοβουλια γιατι ολοι εχουμε αμεσες η εμεσες εμπειριες(αυτο για τους χρηστες).

----------


## WAntilles

> Το θεμα ειναι βαλτε utorrent 1.8...


Τί διαφορά έχει η 1.8;  :Thinking:  

Είμαι άσχετος από torrents, γι' αυτό ρωτώ.

----------


## MNP-10

Κυριως bugfixes, αλλα εχω κανει 2 bold τα οποια ισως κανουν classify την κινηση ως http και αρα un-shapeable. Πρεπει να το δω στο ethereal / wireshark βασικα για επιβεβαιωση - δε χρησιμοποιω win.  :Thinking: 


*Spoiler:*





WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Build 7834 Alpha:

* Change: do not display remaining bytes if 0

* Fix: Pressing the associate buttons in the preferences window would get .torrent and .btsearch extensions mixed up in web browsers

* Fix: UPnP would unmap after 20 minutes instead of re-mapping

* Fix: Wrong path put in run in startup entry when installing


WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Build 7676 Alpha:

* Feature: tracker tab context menu now operates on all selected items

* Fix: remove leftover firewall entry on install


WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Build 7660 Alpha:

* Feature: add logger option for WebUI messages

* Change: return Category Status items to Filter behavior. "All", Labels, and RSS Feeds are still Containers

* Change: make opening dialog wider to remove whitespace

* Fix: recheck UPnP port mappings every 20 minutes even with the XP API

* Fix: rare deadlock with some systems

* Fix: prevent "No Disk" message boxes with missing media

* Fix: elusive "The parameter is incorrect" and "The data is invalid" errors on Win98 (old partfiles with this error are corrupt, sorry)

* Fix: tray icon removal on Vista

* Fix: Font size on Vista with all DPIs

* Fix: Bug where RSS items were being downloaded to settings directory if no filter path is set


WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Build 7593 Alpha:

* Feature: Interval and Min Interval (non-default) columns for Trackers tab

* Feature: context menu for Trackers tab

* Feature: "Selected Size" column for main listctrl - displays total size - skipped size

* Change: Reworked preferences dialog

* Change: New opening dialog/wizard with speed guide/setup combination

* Change: peer id parsing for (lol) LimeWire

* Change: Remove a previous fix for custom taskbar/title icons, as it make some existing ones choose the wrong format

* Change: If a default download directory is chosen, torrents automatically added from the autoload directory will never pop up the add torrent dialog

* Change: An error is now shown if there is a autoload directory, a custom torrent storage directory is not chosen, and the autoload directory matches the settings directory

** Change: use CONNECT for peer connections through HTTP style proxies*

* Change: "Seeding only"/pink scheduler mode, available before when shift was held down, is now part of the normal scheduler click rotation

* Change: In places where the infinity symbol was printed, nothing is printed

* Fix: reverse DNS resolution with old-style tracker responses

* Fix: search string corruption on Win98

* Fix: resolve host to report to tracker before any tracker requests

** Fix: CONNECT requests to "HTTPS" style proxies (peer connections now work)*

* Fix: communication with trackers that only parse the first TCP packet (fix your trackers please!)

* Fix: trackers stuck in "updating..." if UPnP was enabled but not functioning

* Fix: negative "Remaining" value if files are skipped after they are completed

* Fix: When a second instance is started while uTorrent is shutting down, it will now wait for the first instance to finish then continue, rather then silently quitting


WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Build 7491 Alpha:

* Feature: add Copy to the Logger tab context menu

* Change: only use "B" for sizes, not rates

* Fix: IPv6 resolution for DNS names

* Fix: intermittent DNS failures

* Fix: stall in (un)choker at startup

* Fix: crash with large numbers of sockets

* Fix: string corruption on Win98


WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Build 7364 Alpha:

* Feature: Users can now be more precise in the log options they want to display

* Change: When moving .torrent files to the completed torrent folder, uTorrent now will replace existing torrent files with the same name in the folder and create folders up to the completed folder if necessary (same behavior as when moving to the origina

* Change: When enabling teredo at installation, hide the background netsh process window

* Fix: Speed graph dotted lines on Win9x

* Fix: Speed graph left legend alignment on Win9x

* Fix: Handling of relative paths when moving torrent file to completed folder

* Fix: persist current initial-seed piece in settings


WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Build 7237 Alpha:

* Feature: setup Teredo automatically (requires IPv6)

* Feature: automatic unchoke intervals based on piece size

* Fix: Support relative paths in torrent storage location and other user entered paths

* Fix: Installation of shortcuts and various other issues


WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Build 7041 Alpha:

* Fix: Add Torrent dialogs on Win9x/NT


WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Build 7022 Alpha:

* Feature: better Windows Firewall registration on Vista

* Change: move IpFilter and RangeBlock blocked messages to Peer Traffic

* Change: webui now looks for webui.zip on each request

* Fix: crash when deleting multiple RSS feeds

* Fix: crash with very large numbers of outstanding disk IO jobs

* Fix: minor titlebar and torrent list transfer rate mismatch


WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Build 6838 Alpha:

* Change: friendly name logging in UPnP verbose log

* Change: prevent delete to trash from locking up transfers

* Fix: Showing of add feed dialog on Vista

* Fix: more GDI leaks


WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Alpha 6799:

* Change: Add support for more 4095 characters in edit controls and other windows

* Change: Make category selections a union

* Change: persist current initial-seed piece in settings

* Fix: It will run on Windows 9x again

* Fix: Cancelling an in-place edit in the main listview no longer accepts that value on Windows 9x

* Fix: Some blocks appearing in some scheduler day/time strings in the preferences dialog

* Fix: incorrect selected_cats length in settings

* Fix: adding blank url-list to .torrent on generation

* Fix: "&corrupt=" instead of "&corrupted="

* Fix: UPnP unmap issue, existant mapping with XP API

* Fix: seed-only mode in scheduler (https seeds were not stopping)


WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Alpha 6723:

* Feature: Improved ETA algorithm

* Feature: report "&corrupted=X" to the tracker (hashfail byte count, deltas same as downloaded= and uploaded=)

* Feature: All Feeds category

* Change: Only use 3-state checkboxes in torrent properties for torrent combinations with a mixed state

* Change: The LSD option is now completely per-torrent and is no longer global as well

* Change: move IpFilter and RangeBlock blocked messages to Verbose

* Change: Parts of the general and transfer tab can now be scrolled

* Change: Put a separator after the create torrent button

* Fix: crashbug with prio_first_last_piece and some torrents

* Fix: more accurate check for existant UPnP mapping

* Fix: close files during hash check

* Fix: disable the web seeds edit control while the create torrent dialog is busy

* Fix: display correct font in download bar so that infinity symbol shows

* Fix: Crash in add torrent dialog when unexpanding certain items

* Fix: hashfail with part file

* Fix: Last Active sorting


WHAT'S NEW IN VERSION 1.8 Alpha 6096 / 1.7.5 Build 4602:

* Feature: Support for file:// URLs

* Feature: Use RSS feed title as alias if available

* Feature: Last Active column

* Feature: Use RSS feed TTL value if available

* Feature: RSS title parsing available for all torrents in main window

* Feature: Codec parsing from title

* Feature: Smart episode filter will download repack for most recent episode with rss.smart_repack_filter

* Feature: More support for http web seeds including support for torrents with multiple files, torrent creation with web seeds, and changing web seeds on the fly via torrent properties

* Feature: Elapsed time column

* Feature: Program start time in statistics window

* Feature: Improved hashfail banning system (special thanks to the Azureus devs for describing their method)

* Feature: Faster resume after a crash (does not re-check finished or flushed files)

* Feature: Support FAST extensions

* Feature: Basic auto-download setup available while adding RSS feeds

* Feature: Metadata extension

* Feature: Support %s (search term) and %v (version identifier) in search engine list

* Feature: Support .btsearch files to add to search engine list

* Feature: support for relative paths with .torrent files

* Feature: Improved uTorrent UPnP mechanism. Should map correctly on routers that only send NOTIFY packets, uses XP API where functional, and maps UDP port now too

* Change: User-Agent for web usage is now "BTWebClient/" plus uT version

* Change: Added a tracker and transfers tab to help spread out the information a bit

* Change: uTorrent now fetches paths using shfolder.dll so that it can get the correct APPDATA path for Windows 95. If you are on a similar system you will need to download shfolder.dll from Microsoft if you do not have a later version of Internet Explorer installed.

* Change: Change addtorrent dialog treeview into a listview so it can be sorted + have a selection rectangle et al.

* Change: uTorrent now uses the user's download folder on Vista by default, rather than the custom %HOMEPATH%Downloads

* Change: utorrent.exe now has version, company, and product metadata

* Change: prio_first_last_piece now prioritizes first and last megabyte of file instead of only the piece on the edge

* Change: diskio.sparse_files is now enabled by default

* Change: RSS feeds listed in category view, items in main window

* Change: Removed now-redundant feeds and releases tabs from RSS Downloader window

* Change: RSS button on toolbar now brings up Add Feed dialog

* Change: rss.filters_use_default_dir determines if default download folder is used for filter matches when filter or settings do not specify a download path

* Change: do not use adapter subnets to detect local peers. seems to result in many false-positives

* Change: Add torrent uses .torrent storage path as default search path

* Change: allow a manual reannounce every max(60 seconds, min_interval) where min_interval is from the tracker

* Change: remove non-US supporting site from search list

* Change: queue RSS feed updates

* Change: ";" no longer separates skip files in Create Torrent since it is a valid filename character in Windows

* Change: no more blank white screen when the WebUI is not installed, instead an informative message and a link (also 404s for other resource requests)

* Fix: Implement ability to change trackers for a torrent from webui

* Fix: When creating a .torrent file, all files are now sorted regardless of file system

* Fix: Logic error where it would not copy the .torrent to the storage path if only part of the path was matched

* Fix: Bug where BT backend didn't take into account alt .torrent storage path

* Fix: "&" characters in label names within the main download list context menu no longer become accelerators and display normally

* Fix: Last line of ipfilter.dat is loaded if it does not end with a carriage return

* Fix: Close file handles during hashchecking, instead of all at the end

* Fix: Properly open RSS releases with quotes in title

* Fix: Fixed several cases where UPnP would not unmap the portmapping on exit

* Fix: when a modal dialog is active other windows that are not its parent can recieve input

----------


## Θάνος

Η έκδοση 1.8 που είναι και δεν μπορώ να την βρω?  :Embarassed:

----------


## naxiand

> Η έκδοση 1.8 που είναι και δεν μπορώ να την βρω?


http://download.utorrent.com/beta/ut...a-8682.upx.exe

----------


## shaq141a

> Εμένα πάντως κατεβάζει τέρμα (βέβαια τηρουμένων των αναλογιών για p2p, αριθμό συνδέσεων, τοπογεωγραφία των υπόλοιπων στο torrent, ποιότητας του εξοπλισμού modem-router να αντέχει τις πολλές συνδέσεις, κλπ)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31158
> 
> 
> Βλέπετε ότι "πιάνω" 1 MB/sec σε torrent, όταν από τον ftp της otenet "πιάνω" 1,5 MB/sec
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι πέφτει "κόφτης" στα p2p, πέραν του πακετοκοψίματος που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ όταν μπουκώσει το δίκτυο, σε όλους τους χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν τις γραμμές του, ανεξάρτητα από ISP.


Για απενεργοποίηησε το encryption του client. Ο deluge διαθέτει εκτός του encryption και άλλη τεχνολογία ξεπεράσματος του throlling την οποία αντέγραψαν οι devs του μtorrent (τεχνολογία που έχει ενσωματωθεί στην 1.8.χ αλλά όχι στην 1.7.7) καθώς και οι devs του azureus στην τελευταία beta.

........Auto merged post: shaq141a added 5 Minutes and 5 Seconds later........




> Κυριως bugfixes, αλλα εχω κανει 2 bold τα οποια ισως κανουν classify την κινηση ως http και αρα un-shapeable. Πρεπει να το δω στο ethereal / wireshark βασικα για επιβεβαιωση - δε χρησιμοποιω win.


Οι devs είπαν ότι δεν θα ανακοινώσουν τι έκαναν για ευνόητους λόγους. Όποιος θέλει να διαβάσει παραπάνω πάει εδώ και διαβάζει το thread. http://anonym.to/?http://forum.utorr...p?id=31704&p=3

........Auto merged post: shaq141a added 1 Minutes and 6 Seconds later........

[

Αύριο ελπίζω να αρχίσω να γράφω ένα προσχέδιο.

----------


## tsaros

διαβαζω στην κεντρικη σελιδα

*"Το Πακιστάν μπλοκάρισε την πρόσβαση στο YouTube"* 

σε λιγο καιρο θα δουμε και...

*"το ελλαδισταν μπλοκαρισε την προσβαση στα 2p2"*

----------


## libe13

Ποσταρω και γω τα αποτελεσματα μου για του λογου το αληθες.
Φρεσκο τορρεντ,το δημοφιλεστερο στην κατηγορια του με 400 seeders απο τον γρηγοροτερο tracker που υπαρχει,τον S*T.
Ισχυουν οι ιδιες συνθηκες οπως και του Nekromayhem (reset router,delete torrent,...) :
Το τορρεντ:

Με client τον Deluge (0.5.8.4) :Καρφωμενο στα 2.0-2.1MB (απολυτα σταθερο)

Με client τον Utorrent (1.7.7) :Καρφωμενο στα 400KB (σκετη πριονοκορδελα)

----------


## Θάνος

Off Topic






> http://download.utorrent.com/beta/ut...a-8682.upx.exe


 :One thumb up:  ευχαριστώ!

----------


## LastWish

http://www.otenet.gr/hd/ 

ο BitTorrent client ως προτεινόμενο download.δεν πάμε καλά...

----------


## libe13

Για να μας πεισουν οτι δεν κανουν ts!!!!!!!!!!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Θάνος

> http://www.otenet.gr/hd/ 
> 
> ο BitTorrent client ως προτεινόμενο download.δεν πάμε καλά...


Στάχτη στα μάτια.. :Laughing:

----------


## EvilHawk

> [offtopic]
> Δηλαδη εσυ τωρα αν καταλαβα καλα, διαβασες τα ποστ που ειχα κανει εκεινη την περιοδο, ειδες τα στοιχεια, αποδειξεις που παραθετα και πιστευεις οτι δεν ειχα προβλημα και οτι λεω τωρα οτι μου κατεβει ; Ο ΟΤΕ τοτε γιατι μου εστειλε επισημη ενυπογραφη συστημενη επιστολη που παραδεχοταν οτι ο συνδρομητης ταδε (δηλαδη εγω) ειχε οντως προβλημα ;
> 
> Ή μηπως πιστευεις οτι οντως ειχα προβλημα αλλα λεω χαζομαρες και ψευδη οτι δηθεν αλλοι που ηταν στο ιδιο DSLAM και περιοχη με εμενα δεν ειχαν προβλημα την περιοδο που εγω ειχα ;
> 
> Για να καταλαβω τι υπονοεις οτι ειμαι ;


Υπονοοώ ότι καλά έκανες και το έβαλες σε off topic tag γιατί το μεμονωμένο δικό σου πρόβλημα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με traffic shaping, εκτός να νομίζεις ότι μόνο σε εσένα έκαναν. Συνέχισε να δυναμιτίζεις με αναξιοπιστία το θέμα, good job  :One thumb up:

----------


## no_logo

> http://www.otenet.gr/hd/ 
> 
> ο BitTorrent client ως προτεινόμενο download.δεν πάμε καλά...



γιατί σου κάνει εντύπωση; με το torrent πρωτόκολλο δεν κατεβάζεις μόνο παράνομο υλικό. Το linux βασίζεται πάνω στα torrents, βασικά από το linux ξεκίνησε

----------


## shaq141a

> Και εγώ έχω παρόμοια συμπεριφορά με την δικιά σου, αλλά ας προσπαθήσουμε να δούμε αν εμείς αποτελούμε την εξαίρεση ή τον κανόνα ...


Θα μπορούσες να ποστάρεις αντίστοιχα "πειράματα" ώστε να δούμε τη συμπεριφορά  utorrent 1.8.x (unencrypted) VS 1.8.x (encrypted) ώστε να έχουμε δεδομένα;

Αν χρησιμοποιείς Azureus αντίστοιχα με την τελευταία έκδοση beta ή alpha.
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## libe13

Παντως εγω ακομη εχω απορια γιατι στα tags δεν μπαινει και η λεξη ΟΤΕ αφου αυτον αφορα!Στο αντιστοιχο για την HOL υπηρχε το ονομα της στα tags!

*EDIT:*Οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα εχω αρχισει να φαινομαι και εμπαθης ζητωντας τα απολυτως λογικα!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Παντως εγω ακομη εχω απορια γιατι στα tags δεν μπαινει και η λεξη ΟΤΕ αφου αυτον αφορα!Στο αντιστοιχο για την HOL υπηρχε το ονομα της στα tags!


Επίτηδες έγινε για να έχεις κάτι να ασχολείσαι  :Evil: 
Λίγη σοβαρότητα δεν βλάπτει ξέρεις, πολύ απλά ο συντάκτης του θέματος δεν το έβαλε.
Τώρα που λύσαμε το μέγα μυστήριο μπορούμε να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα μας.  :Whistle: 

edit: θα αρχίσεις να με κάνεις να συμφωνήσω με το edit σου για το πως αρχίζεις να φαίνεσαι (είναι αλήθεια ότι από χθες έχει καταβάλει αρκετή προσπάθεια για να το καταφέρεις)

----------


## shaq141a

Στα tags έχω βάλλει ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.

----------


## Νικαετός

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=13  :Evil:

----------


## dimig33

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να είμαι καχύποπτος για το αν συμβαίνει traffic shaping. Από τα διάφορα "τέστ", νομίζω η μόνη ακριβής παρατήρηση είναι ότι με μτορρετ 1.8...... κατεβάζει πολύ καλύτερα από την έκδοση 1.7.... (το δοκίμασα ο ίδιος αν και πάλι εμφανίζονται κάποιοι χρήστες που λένε ότι με εκδόσεις 1.6... πάνε καλύτερα από την 1.8....!). Όμως ακόμα και έτσι δεν πείθομαι. Το ότι με την 1.8.... κατεβάζω με 1 Μβιτ και με την 1.7.... κατεβάζω με 700 Κβιτ δεν νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετό στοιχείο για traffic shaping, έστω και επιλεκτικά σε κάποιες περιοχές ή σε κάποιους χρήστες. Οι επιστημονικές μου γνώσεις για το τι επηρεάζει ένα τορρεντ δεν μου επιτρέπουν να εξηγήσω αυτή τη διαφορά στις διάφορες εκδόσεις του μτορρεντ και έτσι είμαι πια πιο επιφυλακτικός στο να απορίψω πλήρως το ενδεχόμενο του traffic shaping. Και με προβληματίζει και κάτι άλλο: γιατί να το κάνει αυτό ο ΟΤΕ ή ο οποιοσδήποτε provider? γιατί να κινηθεί μυστικά ενώ αν θέλει μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πχ. πακέτα με traffic limit και να βάζει τους 24/7 τορρεντάκηδες να πληρώνουν παρά πάνω και τους fair users να πληρώνουν λιγότερα, να δώσει πακέτα economy όπως παλιότερα η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (με λογικές τιμές σε σχέση με τον όγκο δεδομένων βέβαια γιατί τα όρια δεδομένων που έβαζε η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ήταν τελειως της πλάκας). Νομίζω οι όποιες ενέργειες πρέπει να στοχεύουν στο να αποδειχτεί με αξιόπιστο τρόπο αν υπάρχει όντως traffic shaping μυστικό (και γι' αυτό απαράδεκτο) και επί light και επί heavy users αδιακρίτως . Από κει και πέρα νομίζω ότι η καλύτερη λύση για να μην ρίχνεται κανείς είναι ένα πακέτο που να δίνει δωρεάν π.χ. 50 γίγα με 24/1 ταχύτητα και με τιμή φτηνότερη από τα 30 ευρώ και όποιοι το περνάμε να πληρώνουμε το παραπάνω με ογκοχρέωση. Κομπίνες τύπου επιλεκτικού traffic shaping αν συμβαίνουν είναι απαράδεκτες.

----------


## tsaros

Aηδια κατεντησε η κατασταση 
με συνδεση 2mb να κατεβαζει max 15 :Thumb down:

----------


## shaq141a

Για όσους δεν έχουν καταλάβει η κυριότερη σύγκριση είναι μtorrent 1.8 με encryption enabled vs 1.8 με encryption disabled. Εκεί στο άλλο thread που έχει γίνει η σύγκριση τα αποτλέσματα είναι σαφέστατα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=406

Όπως έχει τονιστεί χιλιάδες φορές δεν περιμένει κανείς να έχουν * ΟΛΟΙ* οι χρήστες traffic shaping μιας και διεθνώς η τακτική είναι το TS να ξεκινάει μονάχα για μια μερίδα των πελατών.

........Auto merged post: shaq141a added 36 Minutes and 4 Seconds later........




> Aηδια κατεντησε η κατασταση 
> με συνδεση 2mb να κατεβαζει max 15


Κάνε τα κλασσικά controls, κατέβασμα με ftp/http από τον ftp server της otenet και από nvidia.

Μετά κάνε το εξής : Κατέβασε  ένα πολύ καλό torrent με το μtorrent 1.8 (με enabled encryption) και με το μtorrent 1.8 (με disabled το encryption)

----------


## DamianDoi

εγω απλα για αλλη μια φορα θα προσθεσω "και κουραστηκα να το λεω"........
με το να κοροιδεψεις το traffic shaping με το encryption καποιου torrent client δεν σημαινει οτι το traffic shaping παυει να υπαρχει..εχετε κυριολεκτικα κανει 100000000 αναφορες σε αλλαγη του utorrent σε 1.8 και να κανετε τεστ πανω σε αυτο για να δειτε τι γινεται.....
υπαρχει καποιος εδω μεσα που να μπορει να καταλαβει οτι ειναι και τα αλλα p2p???ΜΠΟΡΕΙ??
Aναφερομαι καθαρα σε αυτους που λενε οτι εχουν προβλημα με TS...ναι ειμαι και εγω ενας απο αυτους αλλα δεν εχω κωλησει με το παλιο utorrent..
λετε σε ολους να κανουν τεστ συμφονα με εκδοσεις του utorrent για να βγαλετε συμπερασματα.με αυτο τον τροπο δεν λυνεται τιποτα..παραθετω αποτελεσματα απο fulDC.



*ολοι οι χρηστες ειναι με 10mbit upload*

KΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ



*ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 31 ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕ   100mbit UPLOAD*

τα αποτελεσματα αυτα δεν ειναι τυχαια...αυτο γινεται ολοη μερα και ολες τις ωρες τησ ημερας εδω και 20 μερες...οποτε οποια ωρα και να παρω screens θα δειτε τα ιδια..
το οτι υπαρχει traffic shaping το λεω και το φωναζω ολο αυτο τον καιρο οχι συμφονα με τα τορρεντσ αλλα συμφονα με το dc++ αλλα κανενας δεν με ακουει  :Respekt: 
φυσικα εννοειται οτι τα ιδια χαλια γινονται και στο utorrent...
οπως βλεπεται απο τους περισοτερους χρηστες στα screesns περνω κοντα στο 1κβ/ς..
ε λοιπον αυτο ακριβως η σχεδον γινεται και στα τορρεντσ για αυτο δεν πιανει ταχυτητα οποιος παραπονιεται..το dc το χρησιμοποιω 4 χρονια ασταματητα..ειμαι Operator σε 5 private hubs.
τετοια χαλια δεν ειδα ΠΟΤΕ παρα μονο την 2η μερα και μετα που εβαλα conn-x 24mbit..
αυτο ειναι αλλο ενα στοιχειο για να προχωρησουμε εναντια στον ΟΤΕ.

KΑΙ αυτα απο  HTTP και FTP
    απο http

   απο  ftp οτε

----------


## Leonidas33

Δεν αμφισβητεί κανείς τα παραδειγματα ,αλλα βλέπουμε ότι όλες οι εκδόσεις μtorrent έχουν outgoing encryption . :Smile:  ,στην συγκεκριμένη beta 1,8 που αναφέρεται σαφώς δουλεύει πολύ καλύτερα στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις,αλλά σαν beta εχει bugs ,και έχω δεί να κολλάει και να πέφτει η ταχύτητα μετά από κάποιο χρόνο,οπότε όσο κατέβασες κατέβασες,....πράγμα που δεν ισχύει σε άλλες εκδόσεις. :Thinking: 

Παρόλα αυτά όσο καιρό την δουλευα (πρίν ξαναγυρίσω στην 1,61 που είδα μου δουλεύει σταθερότερα με forced encryption),η 1,8 βετα και με  outgoing encryption disable,αρκετές φορές πάει πολύ καλύτερα σε ορισμένα torrent,προφανώς κάπου εξαρτάται από τους trackers ,seeders κλπ

Οπότε γνώμη μου αν δείτε δεν τραβαει η 1,8 δοκιμάστε και με encryption disable  :Thinking:

----------


## shaq141a

> εγω απλα για αλλη μια φορα θα προσθεσω "και κουραστηκα να το λεω"........
> με το να κοροιδεψεις το traffic shaping με το encryption καποιου torrent client δεν σημαινει οτι το traffic shaping παυει να υπαρχει..εχετε κυριολεκτικα κανει 100000000 αναφορες σε αλλαγη του utorrent σε 1.8 και να κανετε τεστ πανω σε αυτο για να δειτε τι γινεται.....
> υπαρχει καποιος εδω μεσα που να μπορει να καταλαβει οτι ειναι και τα αλλα p2p???ΜΠΟΡΕΙ??
> Aναφερομαι καθαρα σε αυτους που λενε οτι εχουν προβλημα με TS...ναι ειμαι και εγω ενας απο αυτους αλλα δεν εχω κωλησει με το παλιο utorrent..
> λετε σε ολους να κανουν τεστ συμφονα με εκδοσεις του utorrent για να βγαλετε συμπερασματα.με αυτο τον τροπο δεν λυνεται τιποτα..παραθετω αποτελεσματα απο fulDC.
> 
> 
> 
> *ολοι οι χρηστες ειναι με 10mbit upload*
> ...


Συγχαρητήρια στον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό είναι ντροπή για τη χώρα μας. Τέτοιο TS ούτε ο Rogers δεν έκανε. Μιλάμε έχουν ξεφύγει οι τύποι. Δεν έβαλες όμως τα control : Download από FTP/HTTP. :Thinking:

----------


## Kiwi

Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι πιο επικοδομιτικό στη συζήτηση, εκτός από το γεγονός ότι αλλάζοντας από utorrent 1.7 σε 1.8 με encryption enabled είδα τη μέρα με τη νύχτα.

Μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον το παρόν thread γιατί πολύ απλά κι εγώ όντας conn-x χρήστης, την τελευταία βδομάδα παρατήρησα τρελλή πτώση στις ταχύτητες p2p. Παρόλαυτά δε θέλω να βιαστώ και να γίνω συνομοσιολόγος πριν βγουν ακράδαντα στοιχεία.

----------


## DamianDoi

> Συγχαρητήρια στον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό είναι ντροπή για τη χώρα μας. Τέτοιο TS ούτε ο Rogers δεν έκανε. Μιλάμε έχουν ξεφύγει οι τύποι. Δεν έβαλες όμως τα control : Download από FTP/HTTP.


εχεις απολυτο δηκιο..μου διεφυγε εντελως..
μολις ποσταρα και 2 screens ενα απο http και ενα apo fto ote  :One thumb up:

----------


## libe13

> εγω απλα για αλλη μια φορα θα προσθεσω "και κουραστηκα να το λεω"........
> με το να κοροιδεψεις το traffic shaping με το encryption καποιου torrent client δεν σημαινει οτι το traffic shaping παυει να υπαρχει..εχετε κυριολεκτικα κανει 100000000 αναφορες σε αλλαγη του utorrent σε 1.8 και να κανετε τεστ πανω σε αυτο για να δειτε τι γινεται ......... ........ .............


Φοβερο!!!!  :Respekt:

----------


## yannis28

Να συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον DamianDoi. Και να προσθέσω: Limewire με οποιαδήποτε σύνδεση Oτενέτ μέχρι  τα 4ΜΒ, εκμεταλλευόταν όλο το εύρος. Την ίδια μέρα που αναβαθμίστηκα σε 8MB τα 400ΚΒ/sec έγιναν 20 το ανώτερο. Κι από 100 χρήστες να έπαιρνα το αρχείο. Και τα ίδια χάλια συνεχίστηκαν με 24ΜΒ Conn-x.  Είναι πλέον ηλίου φαεινότερο το τι κάνει ο ΟΤΕ. Κι αν αυτό δεν είναι εμπορική απάτη, τότε τι είναι. Υπογράφουμε πουθενά για κάτι τέτοιο; Το λέει σε καμμιά διαφήμιση του ίσως;;; Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τρόπους αντίδρασης σοβαρούς και αποτελεσματικούς, ας το πει για να συμμετέχω.

----------


## libe13

> Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι πιο επικοδομιτικό στη συζήτηση, εκτός από το γεγονός ότι αλλάζοντας από utorrent 1.7 σε 1.8 με encryption enabled είδα τη μέρα με τη νύχτα.
> 
> Μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον το παρόν thread γιατί πολύ απλά κι εγώ όντας conn-x χρήστης, την τελευταία βδομάδα παρατήρησα τρελλή πτώση στις ταχύτητες p2p. Παρόλαυτά δε θέλω να βιαστώ και να γίνω συνομοσιολόγος πριν βγουν ακράδαντα στοιχεία.


Τρεξε και συ καποια test για να βεβαιωθεις και να παψεις να κανεις εικασιες!Οταν τα κανεις ποσταρε να τα δουμε ολοι και να εδραιωσουμε μια πιο στερεα αποψη γυρω απο το ts που εφαρμοζει ο OTE!

----------


## DamianDoi

και επισης να προσθεσω οτι τα αποτελεσματα μπορουν χρησημοποιηθουν με οποινδηποτε τροπο εναντια στον οτε διοτι το θεμα των screens δεν εχει να κανει με θεματα πειρατιας μιας και στισ πρωτεσ φωτογραφιες απλα παιρνω λιστες χρηστων και στισ αλλες κατεβαζω απο επισημα site  :Cool:

----------


## libe13

υπαρχουν και οι linux διανομες για download μεσω torrent!!

----------


## tsiouficto

Βασικά έπειτα από πολυ καιρό μπηκα πάλι στο site χθες, και διαβασα τι γινεται με τον ΟΤΕ, ή τουλάχιστον τι υποθέτουμε ότι γίνεται. Από τεχνολογικής απόψεως είμαι εντελώς άσχετος. Απλά θα παραθέσω τι συμβαίνει σε μένα. Ανέφερα και σε άλλο post ότι με την 1.8, πάω κανονικά (400+ σε 4αρα σύνδεση από τον "επαναστατικό" tracker σε τορρεντ με 800S/10L, ενώ με την 1.7.7 με το ζόρι καμιά 60άρα στα καλά, αλλά με πολλά πανω-κατω. Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση, αλλά αντιμετωπίζω και άλλο πρόβλημα τελευταία. Άμα βάλω 5-6 τόρρεντς με πολλούς peers, η σύνδεση πέφτει. Αν έχω 2 με 3 το πολύ, τότε όλα πανε καλά. Πρόβλημα ρυθμίσεων δεν υπάρχει, διότι δουλέυω έτσι πάρα πολύ καιρό, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Και απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν δηλαδή κάποιο υποτιθέμενο μπλοκάρισμα στο να συνδεόμαστε με πολλους peers, έχει και ως αποτέλεσμα να πέφτουν οι συνδέσεις όταν παει να γινει κατι τέτοιο....

----------


## no_logo

είναι οφθαλμοφανές ότι μιλάμε για πρόβλημα του utorrent
όλοι όσοι αναφέρουν προβλήματα τρέχουν αυτόν τον client, δεν είναι τυχαίο.

Αλλάξτε client ριζικά

Διαφορετικά ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πως υπάρχουν μέλη εδώ μέσα που αναφέρουν ότι είδαν το φως το αληθινό με την χρήση παλιότερης έκδοσης του utorrent (1.6) που σε σχέση προφανώς με την 1.7 που τρέχει τώρα είναι πίσω στο encryption (και υποθέτω όχι μόνο σε αυτό)

........Auto merged post: no_logo added 1 Minutes and 53 Seconds later........




> Άμα βάλω 5-6 τόρρεντς με πολλούς peers, η σύνδεση πέφτει. Αν έχω 2 με 3 το πολύ, τότε όλα πανε καλά. Πρόβλημα ρυθμίσεων δεν υπάρχει, διότι δουλέυω έτσι πάρα πολύ καιρό, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Και απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν δηλαδή κάποιο υποτιθέμενο μπλοκάρισμα στο να συνδεόμαστε με πολλους peers, έχει και ως αποτέλεσμα να πέφτουν οι συνδέσεις όταν παει να γινει κατι τέτοιο....


καλά σε αυτά τα νήματα έχουμε ακούσει ακόμα και για ανοιγμα/κλείσιμο των ports του ρούτερ από τον ΟΤΕ. Οτι να' ναι δηλαδή

----------


## libe13

> είναι οφθαλμοφανές ότι μιλάμε για πρόβλημα του utorrent
> όλοι όσοι αναφέρουν προβλήματα τρέχουν αυτόν τον client, δεν είναι τυχαίο.
> 
> Αλλάξτε client ριζικά
> 
> Διαφορετικά ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πως υπάρχουν μέλη εδώ μέσα που αναφέρουν ότι είδαν το φως το αληθινό με την χρήση παλιότερης έκδοσης του utorrent (1.6) που σε σχέση προφανώς με την 1.7 που τρέχει τώρα είναι πίσω στο encryption (και υποθέτω όχι μόνο σε αυτό)


Ακριβως την ιδια συμπεριφορα παρουσιαζουν οι εκδοσεις 1.6-1.6.1 με την 1.7.7 μονο η 1.8 η beta διαφερει λογω του καλυιτερου encryption.

----------


## no_logo

> Ακριβως την ιδια συμπεριφορα παρουσιαζουν οι εκδοσεις 1.6-1.6.1 με την 1.7.7 μονο η 1.8 η beta διαφερει λογω του καλυιτερου encryption.



θες να κάτσω να σου βρω μηνήματα που λένε το αντίθετο;
ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν  :Wink: 

Για την 1.6 σε σχέση με την 1.7 μιλάω πάντα

----------


## libe13

> θες να κάτσω να σου βρω μηνήματα που λένε το αντίθετο;
> ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν 
> 
> Για την 1.6 σε σχέση με την 1.7 μιλάω πάντα


Οπως ξερεις ομως υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι χρηστες-η πλειοψηφια των ελληνων χρηστων-οι οποιοι βγαζουν συμπερασμα απο την χρηση public trackers.Αν ρωτησεις ατομα που χρησιμοποιουν μονο private θα σου δωσουν την ιδια απαντηση με μενα.

----------


## Θάνος

Λοιπόν...πριν 5 λεπτά είχα την 1.77 και πέρασα την 1.8 beta.......παιδιά...καμμία σχέση...κατέβαζα τα ίδια αρχεία *πριν* το πολύ με 60 και τώρα έπιασα τα 160!!!!! :Worthy:

----------


## shaq141a

> είναι οφθαλμοφανές ότι μιλάμε για πρόβλημα του utorrent
> όλοι όσοι αναφέρουν προβλήματα τρέχουν αυτόν τον client, δεν είναι τυχαίο.
> 
> Αλλάξτε client ριζικά
> 
> Διαφορετικά ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πως υπάρχουν μέλη εδώ μέσα που αναφέρουν ότι είδαν το φως το αληθινό με την χρήση παλιότερης έκδοσης του utorrent (1.6) που σε σχέση προφανώς με την 1.7 που τρέχει τώρα είναι πίσω στο encryption (και υποθέτω όχι μόνο σε αυτό)
> 
> ........Auto merged post: no_logo added 1 Minutes and 53 Seconds later........
> 
> ...


Κλασσικός no-logo. Λέει ότι τον συμφέρει μη λαμβάνοντας υπόψης τίποτα, γράφοντας στα υποδειματά του όσα post διαφωνούν με αυτό.

Πάμε λοιπόν

Στοιχεία

1) Το μtorrent 1.7.7 πετάει με γραμμή ΟΤΕ αλλά ISP hol
2) Το μtorrent 1.7.7 τα φτύνει με γραμμή ΟΤΕ αλλά ISP OTENET (ανεξαρτήτου encryption)
3) To μtorrent 1.8.x τα φτύνει με γραμμή ΟΤΕ αλλά ISP OTENET, αν έχεις απενεργοποιημένο το encryption
4) To μtorrent 1.8.x πετάει γραμμή ΟΤΕ αλλά ISP OTENET, αν έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το encryption.


Αυτό είναι τα στοιχεία. Από τα παραπάνω στοιχεία συνεπάγεται μονάχα ένα συμπέρασμα. Ο ΟΤΕ επέλεξε να κανει throlle την γραμμή ενός συγκεκριμένου χρήστη.

----------


## DamianDoi

:Wink: απο οτι βλεπω, το θεμα παλι θα ξεφυγει....
για πειτε μου ρε παιδια..αμα αλλαξω client torrent θα λυθει το προβλημα που υπαρχει με to dc++,limewire kai emule????οχι τιποτα αλλο..αμα ειναι ετσι να το κανω και εγω να λυσω το προβλημα μου

----------


## shaq141a

> απο οτι βλεπω, το θεμα παλι θα ξεφυγει....
> για πειτε μου ρε παιδια..αμα αλλαξω client torrent θα λυθει το προβλημα που υπαρχει με to dc++,limewire kai emule????οχι τιποτα αλλο..αμα ειναι ετσι να το κανω και εγω να λυσω το προβλημα μου


Φίλε δυστυχώς για σένα η μόνη λύση είναι private VPN. Τέτοια υπηρεσία παρέχει η Relakks με 5 ευρω το μήνα. Δεν χάνεις και πολλά να δοκιμάσεις. Ουσιαστικά η relakks γίνεται κάτι σαν encrypted proxy οπότε δεν μπορεί να ανοιχνευτεί το traffic με τίποτα.

----------


## libe13

Το θεμα ειναι οτι σαν πελατης δεν μπορεις να ανεχεσαι τετοιες συμπεριφορες (αδιαφορω αν το κανουν και αλλοι παροχοι εντος η εκτος Ελλαδος,εγω ανηκω στον ΟΤΕ και απαιτω un-shaped γραμμη)!


p.s.Δεν επιτρεπεται σε ολους τους trackers η 1.8 εκδοση.

........Auto merged post: libe13 added 4 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........




> Φίλε δυστυχώς για σένα η μόνη λύση είναι private VPN. Τέτοια υπηρεσία παρέχει η Relakks με 5 ευρω το μήνα. Δεν χάνεις και πολλά να δοκιμάσεις. Ουσιαστικά η relakks γίνεται κάτι σαν encrypted proxy οπότε δεν μπορεί να ανοιχνευτεί το traffic με τίποτα.


Και παλι οι ταχυτητες θα ειναι πεσμενες αλλα βεβαια καμια σχεση με αυτες που εχει τωρα!
Δεν εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια απλα απο αλλους χρηστες.

----------


## tsabasid

Είναι δικά του στοιχεία, και στοιχεία λίγων διότι ελάχιστοι είναι αυτοί που έχουν access σε private trackers που μπορούν να δώσουν ταχύτητες ικανές να τεκμηριώσουν ένα speedtest σαν και αυτό που κάνανε πιο πάνω τα παιδιά.

----------


## shaq141a

> Εγω αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι είναι αν στείλουμε επιστολή με καταγγελία είναι πως θα την στηρίξουμε.. είμαι σίγουρος πως αν για κάθε 1 χρήστη με πρόβλημα υπάρχει αλλός 1 χωρίς, τότε πολύ έυκολα ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να ισχυριστεί πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά λάθος ρυθμίσεις και τότε τρεχαγυρευοπουλος...


Το επιχείρημα εδώ είναι ότι και στο εξωτερικό την ίδια τακτική ακολουθούν οι ΙSPs. Επίσης το ισχυρότερο χαρτί είναι το encrypted vs unencrypted μtorrent 1.8.x.

----------


## stred

> Το επιχείρημα εδώ είναι ότι και στο εξωτερικό την ίδια τακτική ακολουθούν οι ΙSPs. Επίσης το ισχυρότερο χαρτί είναι το encrypted vs unencrypted μtorrent 1.8.x.



για να κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου δε μπορεί κάλιστα να ισχυριστεί πως το encryption παρακάμπτει TS δικτύων του εξωτερικού και γι'αυτό δουλέυει καλύτερα? ή λεω χαζομάρες?

ίσως με το dc++ μπορεί να αποδειχθεί κάτι.

----------


## shaq141a

> για να κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου δε μπορεί κάλιστα να ισχυριστεί πως το encryption παρακάμπτει TS δικτύων του εξωτερικού και γι'αυτό δουλέυει καλύτερα? ή λεω χαζομάρες?
> 
> ίσως με το dc++ μπορεί να αποδειχθεί κάτι.


Τα torrents από το SCT στηρίζονται από seeders που πληρώνουν servers. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ούτε μία στο 1,0000,00000 να κάνουν throlle οι providers.

----------


## stred

> Τα torrents από το SCT στηρίζονται από seeders που πληρώνουν servers. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ούτε μία στο 1,0000,00000 να κάνουν throlle οι providers.


χμ, ναι αυτό δε το'ξερα.. αλλά και πάλι υπάρχει ενα προβληματάκι.. το έχω γράψει και στην δευτερή σελίδα κάπου.. αν είναι να κάνουμε κάποια επώνυμη καταγγελία πρέπει να δειχθεί αυτό με νόμιμα τόρρεντς και όχι απο το SCT. εγω δεν έχω κάποια αμφιβολία για την κατάσταση(το είχα αναφέρει απο την πρωτη μέρα απο την μεταφορά μου απο 4νετ σε connex τον δεκέμβρη) αλλά όπως έχω ξαναγράψει χρειαζόμαστε κάποια διαδικασία με νόμιμα τορρέντς όπου θα μπορούμε να ποστάρουμε όλοι αποτελέσματα και να σταλθούν σαν καταγγελία.

----------


## shaq141a

Η καλύτερη λύση είναι η αρνητική διαφήμιση. Αν μέχρι και η γιαγια ακούσει ότι δεν θα την αφήνουν να κατεβάσει έστω δεν θα θέλει να πάει στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## tsabasid

> Η καλύτερη λύση είναι η αρνητική διαφήμιση. Αν μέχρι και η γιαγια ακούσει ότι δεν θα την αφήνουν να κατεβάσει έστω δεν θα θέλει να πάει στον ΟΤΕ.


Don't be an ageist. :Razz:

----------


## Lusifer_gr

Αναφέρω και εγώ πως το πρόβλημα υπάρχει...

DSLAM Ανοιξης πριν 1-1μισι μήνα όλα καλα. Τον τελευταίο μήνα κανουν εργασίες σε όλη την περιοχή (και στις εγκαταστασεις DSLAM). 

Αποτέλεσμα?

Από 13.5-14.5 mbit έχω πέσει στα 7-12, άγνωστο το γιατι, δοκιμασμενα 4 ρουτερ πάνω (linksys, speedtouch, cisco, usr) καλωδιώσεις τσεκαρισμενες κτλ κτλ

με περιπου 10-11 mbit κατεβαζω φουλ με accelerator απο MS, μόλις μπαίνει torrent, dc++, mule η ταχύτητα είναι απελπιστική, δεν ξεπερνά τα 50-60 kb σε καμία περιπτωση ανεξαρτήτως source.

Ειναι απλά ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ θα κάνω και εγώ τις δικές μου κινήσεις προς τους αρμόδιους φορείς. 

*Τρέξαμε όλοι και (ξανα)κάναμε μάγκα τον ΟΤΕ και τους κηφήνες του...*

----------


## slow

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο και εγώ... επειδή διάβασα ότι μεγάλες κινηματογραφικές - μουσικές εταιρίες σχεδιάζουν να πωλούν τα προιόντα τους χρησιμοποιώντας p2p, μπορούν οι ISPs πχ να βάλουν σε black list trackers και να αφήσουν κάποιους άλλους "νόμιμους" απ'εξω (πχ με free διανομές linux ή με νόμιμα downloads ταινιών -τραγουδιών) μπορεί να υπάρξει τέτοιου είδους TS? Δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα με το TS αν θα αρχίσει ένας τέτοιος τρόπος διανομής από τις εταιρίες?
(Υποθετικά ρωτάω αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί εξηγεί και κάποια μυστήρια που έχουν αναφερθεί).


Και για να γυρίσουμε στα δικά μας...
Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι ακόμη πολλοί που έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν ξέρουν που οφείλεται (ακόμη θα ψάχνουν τον λόγο της χαμηλής ταχύτητας σε clients και ρυθμίσεις ρωτώντας σε διάφορα topics)

Αν είμαστε εμείς οι πρώτοι τυχεροί κάποιου "πιλοτικού" TS τότε σίγουρα θα μαζευτούν αρκετοί ακόμη σύντομα

Το δύσκολο μέρος είναι το ξεκαθάρισμα αυτών που πραγματικά έχουμε πρόβλημα με αυτούς που έχουν άλλου είδους προβλήματα με ρυθμίσεις client, dslam, μπουκώματα, ασχημα στατιστικά γραμμής κτλ. ώστε να μην έχουνε δικαιολογίες γι αυτό που συμβαίνει.

----------


## anon

Δοκίμασα να κάνω download Fedora 9 i386 DVD με τορρεντ. Εχω γραμμή στο σπίτι 1Mbps Otenet, και την χρησιμοποιώ ελάχιστα, πολύ λιγότερο απο 1GB το μήνα, ώστε να με έχουν καταγεγραμμένο ως βαριό χρήστη, το αντίθετο άλλωστε. Λοιπόν με τορρεντ έπιασα το πολύ 6Kbps. Μάλιστα. Εξι. Δοκίμασα με http direct download. 100+ Κbps. Δεν ξέρω εαν ήταν θέμα seeders, σίγουρα όμως τα νούμερα δεν ήταν καλά. Εαν υπήρχε πρόβλημα γραμμής, CPE-DSLAM-BBRAS δεν θα πιανα 100Kbps. Αρα πιανω την μέγιστη ταχύτητα. 

Τώρα είτε δεν φτάνει η ταχύτητα με το εξωτερικό ή δεν έχει αρκετούς seeders (που δεν το πιστέυω για μια τόσο διασημη διανομή), ή κάτι άλλο. Οσο για το direct download, μπορεί να τερματίζει, γιατί χρησιμοποιιούνται transparent proxy cache κλπ. Δεν έκανα εκτενείς δοκιμές, πχ με κάτι που απιθανα να το έχουν κασαρισμένο για να δούμε εαν πρόκειται για θέμα διεθνούς bandwidth (αυτό θα ήταν το επόμενο).

@slow ναι αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει, και σίγουρα έτσι έχουν σκοπό να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα p2p στο μέλλον. Συν το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να μπούν έλεγχοι αλα DRM και στους p2p clients. Δες ποιοί ειναι open source. Oσοι δεν είναι, είναι υποψήφιοι για κερκόπορτες.

----------


## MNP-10

> Το δύσκολο μέρος είναι το ξεκαθάρισμα αυτών που πραγματικά έχουμε πρόβλημα με αυτούς που έχουν άλλου είδους προβλήματα με ρυθμίσεις client, dslam, μπουκώματα, ασχημα στατιστικά γραμμής κτλ. ώστε να μην έχουνε δικαιολογίες γι αυτό που συμβαίνει.


Ενας που κατεβαζει με encryption πχ 1.5mb/sec και χωρις enc 50 kb/sec, προφανως ειναι στο ιδιο dslam, με ιδιο client, με ιδια γραμμη, με ιδιους seeds/leechers κτλ κτλ. Ενας που με ΑΡΥΣ OTE εχει 50 kb/sec με το torrent 1.7 και μετα παει σε forthnet ή altec και πιασει 500 kb/sec και εκει ειναι ενα θεμα.

Βρειτε τετοιες bullet-proof αποδειξεις, καντε ενα compilation να γινει μια επιστολη να τελειωνουμε με αυτο το ζητημα. Καλη η συζητηση αλλα ολη μερα "ναι και εμενα μου κατεβαζει με 20kb/sec" και 10 thumbs down - δε γινεται δουλεια. Ας τελειωνουμε να ξεκαθαριστει τι γινεται, αν ειναι θεμιτο ή αθεμιτο, ωστε να παρουμε και οι καταναλωτες τα μετρα μας.

----------


## tp!

έχω δοκιμάσει σχεδόν όλα τα client και μονό με 1.8 beta είδα φως.
Από forthnet πήγα ΟΤΕ και είχα ακόμα ενεργό τον λογαριασμό της forthnet και έμπαινα με το ίδιο πρόγραμμα τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις και έβλεπα αμέσως κατέβασμα μεγάλο!!!, έβγαζα forthnet έβαζα κωδικούς ΟΤΕ και στα 20-30kb/s με το ζόρι έβλεπα.
και στα προγράμματα ρυθμίσεις prive με καλούς seeds αυτά ξέρουμε από πού κατεβάζουμε και  τι γραμμές έχουν (για 20-30kb/s με το ζόρι με 24αρα γραμμή είναι για κλάματα!) 
Τώρα συγγνώμη αλλά τι να λέμε επάνω σε πρόγραμμα ρυθμίσεις κλπ αλλού βρωμάει!!!
τώρα καλά που υπάρχει η 1.8!!!

και για καταγγελίες σε ΕΕΤΤ κλπ είμαι μέσα για να κάνουμε ότι πρέπει να έρθουν τα πράγματα στα κανονικά τους. (!!!)

----------


## MNP-10

2 μερες ειναι πολλες για τον εκτροχιασμο του θρεντ που βλεπω να ακολουθει οποτε θα τη φτιαξω εγω και θα την εχετε ετοιμη, πιστευω μέχρι το πρωι. 

Οποιος θελει ας στειλει screenshots απο διαφορετικους ISPs (ομοιες συνθηκες κατεβασματος) και απο διαφορετικα πρωτοκολλα. Επισης πειτε μου για τη συμπεριφορα του ed2k με obfuscation ή οχι. Επιπλεον πειτε μου τι παιζει με vuze, joost κτλ - γιατι αυτα ερχονται σε ρηξη με το επερχομενο IPTV του ΟΤΕ και θα εντασσονται σε νομους για παρεμποδιση του ανταγωνισμου - οπως γινεται με την comcast στην Αμερικη.

----------


## shaq141a

> 2 μερες ειναι πολλες για τον εκτροχιασμο του θρεντ που βλεπω να ακολουθει οποτε θα τη φτιαξω εγω και θα την εχετε ετοιμη, πιστευω μέχρι το πρωι. 
> 
> Οποιος θελει ας στειλει screenshots απο διαφορετικους ISPs (ομοιες συνθηκες κατεβασματος) και απο διαφορετικα πρωτοκολλα. Επισης πειτε μου για τη συμπεριφορα του ed2k με obfuscation ή οχι. Επιπλεον πειτε μου τι παιζει με vuze, joost κτλ - γιατι αυτα ερχονται σε ρηξη με το επερχομενο IPTV του ΟΤΕ και θα εντασσονται σε νομους για παρεμποδιση του ανταγωνισμου - οπως γινεται με την comcast στην Αμερικη.


edk δεν δουλεύει ανεξαρτητους obfuscation ή όχι. Ούτε το DC++. Αυτό που θέλω να δοκιμάσω είναι να χρησιμοποιήσω private VPN και να δείξω ότι όλα αυτά τα προγράμματα τρέχουν μια χαρά αρκεί τα data να μεταφέρονται encrypted......

----------


## MNP-10

Απο ποτε εχει αρχισει το προβλημα?

----------


## shaq141a

> Απο ποτε εχει αρχισει το προβλημα?


Εμένα από 3 Δεκέμβρη που πρωτοσυνδέθηκα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που κάνω σύνδεση ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, οπότε δεν συνέτρεχε λόγος να πάω στους βαρύς users. Μιας και με remote desktop έχω πρόσβαση σε GRnet PC το TS δεν με πολυένιαζε στην αρχή. Επίσης δεν ήταν τόσο μα τόσο άγριο όπως είναι τώρα. Αλλά υπήρχε. Το καταλαβαίνεις από το πριονοτό όταν το torrent τό ίδιο στο GRnet PC μου έδινε χαλαρά 10 ΜΒ/sec. Δοκίμασα Deluge σε κάπια φάση και τα πράγματα άλλαξαν. Το καλό είναι ότι και οι devs του μtorrent αντέγραψαν τη νέα τεχνολογία στην νέα alpha version. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα η γραμμή να γίνει φυσιολογική και κολημένη στα 400 KB/sec εκεί που αλλιώς είναι συνεχώς στα 70. 

Στα άλλα p2p δεν υπάρχει καμία μα καμία λύση. Απλά είναι νεκρά. Στο edk μάλιστα για ένα αρχείο με 500 διαμοιραστές, για 1 ώρα δεν με άφηνε να συνδεθώ με κανένα για να κατεβάσω.

----------


## chrisd

Ρε παιδια μηπως κανουν αναβαθμισεις σε χωρητικοτητες γιαυτο υπαρχουν αυτες οι ασταθειες στις ταχυτητες?
και εγω κατεβαζα μερα νυχτα τορρεντ με ταχυτητες 1,7-1,8MB/s αλλα τωρα τελευταια πραγματικα σερνεται.εγω πιστευω οτι πολυ συντομα θα δωθει λυση.αλλωστε εχει τοσες χιλιαδες συνδρομητες η Οτενετ.

----------


## MNP-10

Αμα φταιει η ταχυτητα στο διεθνες, τοτε γιατι να τερματιζεις με 1 connection στο http? Δεν ειναι χαρακτηριστικο "πιττωμενου διεθνους".. και τα ping σας καλα ειναι απ'οσο εχω δει (δευτερο χαρακτηριστικο πιττωμενου διεθνους - εκτος και αν εχει QoS).

----------


## ksipsi

Να ρωτησω εγω κατι ;
Ο ΟΤΕ ποτε πηρε το καινουργιο IP Range της μορφης 79.χχχ.χχχ.χχχ ;
Μηπως το προβλημα δεν ειναι trafic shaping εσκεμενο, αλλα επειδη υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα (hardware), μετα την ενσωματωση αυτων των IP και μεχρι να λυθει αυτο, εχει ως αποτελεσμα να υπαρχει προβλημα σε p2p ;

----------


## MNP-10

To skype δουλευει οκ?

----------


## MNP-10

Δειτε το template της επιστολης προς την ΕΕΤΤ και πειτε τη γνωμη σας πριν προχωρησουμε σε συγκεντρωση ονοματων & αποστολη.

----------


## anon

Xρειαζόμαστε ένα premium rapidshare account, καθώς επίσης ο ίδιος χρήστης να έχει την δυνατότητα να φορτώσει σε πριβέ τράκερ το ίδιο αρχείο, και ταυτόχρονα κάποιοι στο εξωτερικό (και ελλάδα) να μπορούν να κάνουν seed το συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο, με συνολικό upload πολύ μεγαλύτερο απο όσο η ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος. πχ 50+ Μbps συνολικό upload.

Εαν μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε αυτό το σενάριο, τότε εύκολα πλέον μπορεί να αποδειχτεί εαν κάποιος πάροχος (όχι μόνο για ΟΤΕ), κάνει traffic shaping, και μάλιστα μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε ανα περιοχές, δηλαδή Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη ή επαρχία. Γιατί μπορεί το ts να γίνεται σε περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει αρκετό bw ή που υπάρχει εξαιρετική ζήτηση (πχ Πάτρα). 

Μένει λοιπόν να οργανώσουμε την ιστορία αυτή. Εγώ να πληρώσω εαν χρειάζεται το rapidshare premium account για την δοκιμή, αλλά δεν έχω καμμιά επαφή με το αντικείμενο στα τόρρεντς πολύ δε περισσότερο με πριβέ τράκερσ. Αρα χρειαζόμαστε στοιχεία για αυτό, καθώς και εθελοντές ειδικά απο εξωτερικό, απο διάφορα σημεία, που μπορούν να συνεργαστούν να κάνουν seed το συγκεκριμένο απο πριβέ τράκερ αρχείο προκειμένου να κάνουμε δοκιμές. 

Νομίζω ότι αυτό το σενάριο μπορεί να αποτελέσει τεχνικά την σωστή βάση ώστε να στοιχειοθετηθεί η ύπαρξη traffic shaping στα torrents ή όχι, στον ΟΤΕ ή σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο πάροχο. Οσοι μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε, κάντε μου ένα πμ. Χρειάζομαι κάποιον καλό γνώστη περι τόρρεντ/πριβέ τράκερ, και εθελοντές για seed απο το εξωτερικό όμως, όχι απο Ελλάδα (υπάρχει λόγος). Ο λόγος ειναι ότι εαν κινηθεί το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο εντός εθνικού δικτύου με πρωτόκολλα http/ftp υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να κασαριστεί απο transparent proxy και έτσι να μην έχουμε σωστά αποτελέσματα. 




> Anon δοκίμασες το μtorrent 1.8 ή το deluge. Ή εκδόσεις αυτές ξεπερνούν το TS του ΟΤΕ.


Το θέμα είναι να μην χρειάζεται να παίζουμε κρυφτούλι με τον κάθε πάροχο, προκειμένου να είμαστε ένα βήμα μπροστά απο το οποιοδήποτε κόλπο ελέγχου του bw



Off Topic


		 εδώ μπαίνει αυτό που έλεγα τελικα για cap, εαν ήταν με cap, δεν θα τον ένοιαζε να κάνει ts, γιατί θα ήξερε ότι θα είχες συγκεκριμένο όγκο πληρωμένο, πάει και τέλειωσε. Φαίνεται οι εικασίες μου βγαίνουν αληθινές. Και εντάξει, εχω την δυνατότητα επειδή κατεβάζω κάποιο διάσημο distro να το έχω και με http/ftp και κατεβαινει γρήγορα. Πχ το linux mint που είχα δεί, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, είχεμ μου φαίνεται μόνο torrent, όπως επίσης και πολλά άλλα νόμιμα πράγματα. Με τόρρεντ πλέον θα είναι μαρτύριο να προσπαθείς να κατεβάσεις ότιδήποτε απο αυτά με αυτές τις λογικές. Γιαυτό και είμαι αντίθετος με τεχνικές TS εκτός απο μια απλή προτεραιοποιήση ίσως ώστε να παίζουν καλά τα πρωτόκολλα πραγματικου χρόνου και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## shaq141a

Διαφωνώ με τα caps αν δεν υπάρχει ακριβότερο unlimited pack. To να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα deluge ή utorrent 1.8 τα είπα για σταστιστικούς λόγους, να δούμε δηλαδή σε πόσους δουλεύει (σε εμένα δουλεύουν τέλεια).

Δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε server στο εξωτερικό δυστυχώς. Μόνο σε Ελλάδα.

........Auto merged post: shaq141a added 8 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........

Points στην πρόταση του MNP

1) Συμβαίνει και σε νέους user και για την ακρίβεια κάτι έχει να κάνει και με την αναβάθμιση σε άλλες ταχύτητητες.
(Οπότε το heavy downloaders δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο).

2) Να ζητηθεί η παραδοχή του γεγονότος από τον ΟΤΕ, όπως έκανε το FCC με την comcast. 

3)Τα συμβόλαια που υπογράψαμε δεν κάνουν λόγο για διάκριση των υπηρεσιών. Αντίθετα οι διαφημίσεις του connex με το τραγούδι να κατεβαίνει σφαίρα είναι εντελώς παραπλανητικές.

4) Η *ίδια* η ΕΕΤΤ πρέπει να διαρευνήσει την υπόθεση με ανεξάρτητες μετρήσεις από τις δικές μας.

----------


## Viper

Εγω νοικιαζω server στο εξωτερικο οποτε μπορω να βοηθησω στο seed. Να ανεβασω torrent δυσκολο καθως δεν εχω upload rights πουθενα.

----------


## shaq141a

> Εγω νοικιαζω server στο εξωτερικο οποτε μπορω να βοηθησω στο seed. Να ανεβασω torrent δυσκολο καθως δεν εχω upload rights πουθενα.




Off Topic


		Συννενοήσου με τον anon. Δεν χρειάζεται να ανεβάζεις πουθενά torrents. Το azureus και το μtorrent έχουν ενσωματωμένο tracker

----------


## Veldrin

τέλεια ειναι ΜΝΡ-10 η επιστολή όταν χρειαστείτε όνοματα εδώ είμαι. Επίσης το πρόβλημα σε εμένα ξεκίνησε γύρω στις 5-10 Φεβρουαρίου. Το deluge και το mtorrent 1.8 πάντως δε δείχνουν να κάνουν ιδιαίτερη διαφορά. απλά πάω στη max ταχύτητα που αφήνει ο ΟΤΕ πολύ πιο γρήγορα απο το πρώτο σύρσιμο, αλλα κατα τα αλλα τερματίζει στα 55. Αν ανεβάσει καμια φορά στα 80, με κατεβάζει το αμέσως επόμενο δευτερόλεπτο πάλι στα 50.

----------


## gus8511q

+1 ακομα για την καταγγελια. οποτε ειναι ολα ετοιμα στελνω τα στοιχεια

----------


## EvilHawk

*Warning @all: και το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα στον κόσμο να αντιμετωπίζεται, αν δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε ένα αξιοπρεπή διάλογο με επιχειρήματα, δεν θα διστάσω και το thread θα το φάει η "Μάυρη Τρύπα" του forum, θα εξαντλήσω την αυστηρότητα μου στα συνεχή troll μηνύματα. 

Θέλετε να συμβάλλετε θετικά, παραθέστε επιχειρήματα και τεκμηρίωση του προβλήματος και θα βρείτε την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση της ΣΟ, συμπεριφορές troll δεν θα ανεχτώ (έχετε ήδη καταστρέψει 3 σχετικά θέματα) και θα διαγράφονται άμεσα και χωρίς συζήτηση.

Ξέρω ότι πολλοί θα τρέξουν να αποδώσουν σκοπιμότητες σε αυτό που λέω παραπάνω, σας πληροφορώ όμως ότι δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξω τίποτα και σε κανένα και αδιαφορώ πλήρως για αυτούς που νομίζουν ότι θα επιβάλουν "χουλιγκανισμό" στο forum.*

----------


## EvilHawk

Το θέμα είναι σοβαρό και χρειάζεται οργάνωση, γίνεται sticky ...

----------


## petkorn

Όποτε είναι να γίνει το ομαδικό παρακαλώ ειδοποιήστε και εμένα, διάβασα το pdf και με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. 
Ότι χρειαστείτε απλα ένα email.
 :Clap:

----------


## DamianDoi

καλημερα σε ολους..
λοιπον η επιστολη ειναι πολυ καλογραμμενη και με βρισκει συμφωνο..μπραβο.
επισης θελω να πω οτι εχω premium στο rapidshare αμα χρειαστει μιας και αναφερθηκε στην προηγουμενη σελιδα...οπως ολοι σας "ετσι πιστευω" προσεξατε, εχω παραθεσει καποια screens απο τα δικα μου τεστ σε dc++ και απο http και ftp...
ΔΗΛΩΝΩ OTI τα αποτελεσματα μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν διοτι οτι υλικο που υπαρχει στις φωτογραφιες ειναι απολυτος νομιμο οπωτε και μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει...
οτι χρειαστειτε ειμαι μεσα οπως χρηση του RS account μου οι και ακομα περισσοτερα screens και απο DC++ και απο torrent clients.

----------


## Nekromayhem

Μια χαρά η επιστολή. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να μαζευτούμε ονοματικά και να τη στείλουμε.  :Smile:

----------


## kifa

+1 κι απο μενα !

 :One thumb up:

----------


## vavis

Κι΄εγω *μέσα*.. :Cool:

----------


## kostas_pav

Πολύ καλή η επιστολή και είμαι σχεδόν σύμφωνος με αυτήν.

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να την υπογράψω χωρίς να γίνει κάποια τροποποίηση/αφαίρεση στο σημείο με το cap.

Το κομμάτι "αντί για μία πιό ξεκάθαρη και διάφανη λύση *όπως η ογκοχρέωση*" με βρίσκει απόλυτα αντίθετο! Με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν επηρεάζεται το network neutrality? (Οι χρήστες έχουν ίδιες ταχύτητες αλλά μερικοί έχουν απεριόριστο κατέβασμα με περισσότερα χρήματα, ενώ άλλοι συγκεκριμένο όριο με λιγότερα)

----------


## Lusifer_gr

> *Warning @all: και το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα στον κόσμο να αντιμετωπίζεται, αν δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε ένα αξιοπρεπή διάλογο με επιχειρήματα, δεν θα διστάσω και το thread θα το φάει η "Μάυρη Τρύπα" του forum, θα εξαντλήσω την αυστηρότητα μου στα συνεχή troll μηνύματα. 
> 
> Θέλετε να συμβάλλετε θετικά, παραθέστε επιχειρήματα και τεκμηρίωση του προβλήματος και θα βρείτε την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση της ΣΟ, συμπεριφορές troll δεν θα ανεχτώ (έχετε ήδη καταστρέψει 3 σχετικά θέματα) και θα διαγράφονται άμεσα και χωρίς συζήτηση.
> 
> Ξέρω ότι πολλοί θα τρέξουν να αποδώσουν σκοπιμότητες σε αυτό που λέω παραπάνω, σας πληροφορώ όμως ότι δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξω τίποτα και σε κανένα και αδιαφορώ πλήρως για αυτούς που νομίζουν ότι θα επιβάλουν "χουλιγκανισμό" στο forum.*



Τα επιχειρήματα τα οποία αναζητείς, δεν θα τα βρεις και θα σου πω το γιατί. Διότι οι γνώσεις της πλειοψηφίας εδώ μέσα δεν τους επιτρεπουν να κάνουν σωστά μια αξιόλογη μέτρηση η οποία θα αποτελέσει αποδεικτικό στοιχείο για το traffic shaping του ΟΤΕ. Και αυτό είναι απόλυτα λογικό.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μην περιμένεις ο απλός χρήστης να ψάξει να στο κάνει αυτο. Καθοδήγησε τον έτσι ώστε να κάνει ένα post το οποιο θα πιάσει τόπο. 

Έχω την άποψη ότι πρέπει να αναλάβει καποιος υπεύθυνα, να φτιαξει έναν

α. σύντομο 
β. περιεκτικό
γ. αξιοπιστο
δ. εύκολο

οδηγό, έτσι ώστε να τον ακολουθήσουν *όλοι* και να καταλήξουμε στο συμπέρασμα στο οποίο θέλουμε. Τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι και τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία που ψάχνουμε.

Διότι είναι σίγουρο πως υπάρχει traffic shaping αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι αξιόπιστες αποδείξεις.

Τον οδηγό αυτό πρέπει να τον συντάξει καποιος σε συνεννόηση με τους υπεύθυνους του forum και σε καμια περιπτωση να πεταγονται οδηγοί ανεξελεγκτα! Και παρακαλώ να μην αρχίσουν τα links σε sites με οδηγούς/meters κτλ κτλ

*Εδώ*, σε *αυτό* το thead, αναλυτικός οδηγός με τα παραπάνω κριτήρια και να τον ακολουθήσουν όλοι!

----------


## eufonia

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με την επιστολή. Και επειδή καλόν είναι να παραθέτουμε και στοιχεία, όπως πολύ σωστά ζητάτε οι admins,
στο πρώτο screenshot, διανομή του ubuntu, με 60.000+ seeders. Στο πρώτο διάστημα χωρίς encryption, στο δεύτερο με encryption. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιήθηκε μTorrent 1.8, και ακολουθήθηκε η διαδικασία που έχει προταθεί σε προηγούμενα posts.



Στο δεύτερο screenshot, δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω filelists από DC++. Η εικόνα μιλάει από μόνη της... Μουλάρια κλπ δεν χρησιμοποιώ, ως επί το πλείστον χρησιμοποιούσα DC, το οποίο πλέον δεν μπορώ να το δουλέψω σε καμμία περίπτωση.  :Mad: 



Φυσικά, από ftp.ntua.gr και με torrents *με encryption*, η γραμμή (1mbit) τερματίζει.

Είμαι διαθέσιμος να υπογράψω την επιστολή.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## faethie

> *Εδώ*, σε *αυτό* το thead, αναλυτικός οδηγός με τα παραπάνω κριτήρια και να τον ακολουθήσουν όλοι!


Συμφωνώ.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις για να συντάξω κάποιον οδηγό, αλλά ως πρόταση έχω να έχουμε ως *test κάποια torrents από linux distributions* (πχ. ubuntu), που και νόμιμα είναι, και πιάνουν τέρμα ταχύτητες.
Δεν είμαι linuxas, αν υπάρχει κάποιος ας επιβεβαιώσει (κι ας δοθεί κάποιο συγκεκριμένο link), μήπως λέω βλακείες.
Και ας υπάρξει και καμμιά άλλη πρόταση για *νόμιμα* torrents που να πιάνουν τέρμα ταχυτητες.
Νομίζω αυτό θα ήταν μια αρχή.

Πάντως μόλις βγει ο οδηγός εγώ με το δάκτυλο στο PrintScreen είμαι...

Αντε, να μαζέψουμε οργανωμένα στοιχεία να το στείλουμε το ρημάδι

----------


## panosAGR

Συμφωνώ με την επιστολή. Νομίζω ότι τα tests που έχουν ήδη γίνει είναι αρκετά και δεν πρέπει να περιμένουμε άλλο για την υπογράψουμε.

Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κανένα test, απλά να πω ότι την τελευταία εβδομάδα η ταχύτητα με μtorrent από 170-200Kb/s έχει πέσει στα 5-20Kb/s

----------


## shaq141a

Ορίστε και τα δικά μου αποτελέσματα με 1.8

Το torrent very well seeded. 2000 seeders, 40 leechers. Αρχικά με απενεργοποιημένο το encryptio. Μετά clear peerlist, delete torrent, αλλαγή port ¨ετσι ώστε όσοι peers μας είχαν στην peerlist να μην μπορέσουν να συνδεθούν στο PC μιας και ξέρουν την άλλη port. 

To ίδιο torrent μετά από αυτά τελίκιασε όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο.

----------


## faethie

Χμμ, παιδιά συγνώμη που θα σας τη χαλάσω, αλλά, τουλάχιστον εδώ στη Μυτιλήνη, δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα!
Έβαλα το utorrent 1.8alpha (δε ξέρω γιατί λέει 1.7.7 πάνω,πάντως η 1.8 είναι), ορεξάτος για screenshots και ανέβασα το ubuntu torrent, περιμένοντας να δώ τα αίσχη...
Άφησα default τα settings, βάζοντας μόνο το maximum connections per torrent σε 300.

Και περίμενα να δω τις αναμενόμενες 100άρες και να φρίξω πάλι...
Ομως:



Το graph δείχνει το ίδιο torrent, κατεβασμένο στην αρχή με το *encryption σε forced*, και μετά με το *encryption disabled*.

Όπως βλέπετε και οι δύο περιπτώσεις είχαν παρόμοια συμπεριφορά, φτάνοντας και τα 700kb/s. Πιστεύω οτι αμα το χα βάλει να συνδεθεί με περισσότερους, θα πιανε και παραπάνω.

Τελικά μάλλον στη Μυτιλήνη δε παίζει πρόβλημα...?

Πάντως αυτό *δεν το λέω για να αμφισβητήσω τους υπόλοιπους!* Δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου οτι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που έχουν πρόβλημα!  Απλά δίνω το feedback μου για Μυτιλήνη, ώστε να ξέρετε τι γίνεται...

Αν υπάρχει και κανας άλλος από Μυτιλήνη, ας επιβεβαιώσει, πάντως καλό θα ναι *να κάνουν και άλλοι παρόμοια test* για να δούμε σε ποιες περιοχές υπάρχει θέμα...

ΥΓ: Πάντως πριν βάλω την 1.8, το ίδιο αρχείο μου κατέβαινε με 200 το πολύ, και όντως με το encryption disabled έπεφτε... Αλλά αυτό δεν εξηγεί γιατί η 1.8 μου πιάνει τίγκα 700αρες, είτε ανοιγω το encryption είτε το κλείνω. Δεν παίζει, εδώ τουλάχιστον, να χει βάλει κόφτη ο ΟΤΕ. Μαλλον εγώ αλλού είχα το πρόβλημα.

Αμα διαφωνεί κάποιος ή με βλέπει να χω κάπου λάθος, ας το πει. Εγώ να βοηθήσω θέλω.

----------


## shaq141a

> Χμμ, παιδιά συγνώμη που θα σας τη χαλάσω, αλλά, τουλάχιστον εδώ στη Μυτιλήνη, δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα!
> Έβαλα το utorrent 1.8alpha (δε ξέρω γιατί λέει 1.7.7 πάνω,πάντως η 1.8 είναι), ορεξάτος για screenshots και ανέβασα το ubuntu torrent, περιμένοντας να δώ τα αίσχη...
> Άφησα default τα settings, βάζοντας μόνο το maximum connections per torrent σε 300.
> 
> Και περίμενα να δω τις αναμενόμενες 100άρες και να φρίξω πάλι...
> Ομως:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δυστυχώς έχεις εγκαταστήσει λάθος το μtorrent. Είναι λίγο treaky καμιά φορά. Και άλλα παιδιά την πάτησαν έτσι. Αν μπορείς κάνε πρώτα απεγκατάσταση το παλιο μtorrent και βάλε μετά το νέο. Η ταχύτητα που έπιασες πάντως (700) δεν είναι καλή. Με τη γραμμή σου θα έπρεπε να πιάνεις παραπάνω από 2 ΜΒ/sec.

----------


## faethie

> Δυστυχώς έχεις εγκαταστήσει λάθος το μtorrent. Είναι λίγο treaky καμιά φορά. Και άλλα παιδιά την πάτησαν έτσι. Αν μπορείς κάνε πρώτα απεγκατάσταση το παλιο μtorrent και βάλε μετά το νέο.


Πριν βάλω το καινούργιο, έσβησα το παλιό, και μετά μπήκα στα Application data και έσβησα το φάκελο του utorrent. Χρειαζόταν να κάνω και τίποτα άλλο?

----------


## shaq141a

Off Topic





> Πριν βάλω το καινούργιο, έσβησα το παλιό, και μετά μπήκα στα Application data και έσβησα το φάκελο του utorrent. Χρειαζόταν να κάνω και τίποτα άλλο?


Άνοιξε το μtorrent. Μετά Ηelp-->About utorrent και πόσταρε το screenshot.  :Smile:

----------


## faethie

Off Topic


		Xμμ, ναι ειχες δικιο, συγνώμη. :Thinking:  Μόλις έβαλα την 1.8 σωστα και κατ αρχάς έχει διαφορετικό περιβάλλον, φαίνεται οτι είναι νέα έκδοση. Θα ξανακάνω τα τεστ και θα ενημερώσω

----------


## MNP-10

> Points στην πρόταση του MNP
> 
> 1) Συμβαίνει και σε νέους user και για την ακρίβεια κάτι έχει να κάνει και με την αναβάθμιση σε άλλες ταχύτητητες.
> (Οπότε το heavy downloaders δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο).


Οκ εβγαλα το h. downloaders.




> 2) Να ζητηθεί η παραδοχή του γεγονότος από τον ΟΤΕ, όπως έκανε το FCC με την comcast.


Ε λογικα αυτο ειναι στα πλαισια της ερευνας της ΕΕΤΤ (θα ρωτησει και τον ΟΤΕ)




> 3)Τα συμβόλαια που υπογράψαμε δεν κάνουν λόγο για διάκριση των υπηρεσιών. Αντίθετα οι διαφημίσεις του connex με το τραγούδι να κατεβαίνει σφαίρα είναι εντελώς παραπλανητικές.


Ας το αφησουμε για τη δευτερη φαση των ενεργειων εναντι του ΟΤΕ, εφοσον εχουμε μια επισημη απαντηση για την υπαρξη και legality του TS.




> 4) Η *ίδια* η ΕΕΤΤ πρέπει να διαρευνήσει την υπόθεση με ανεξάρτητες μετρήσεις από τις δικές μας.


Προφανως. Γι'αυτο και δεν εχω κανει include capτuress. Ειτε τους τα βαλουμε ειτε οχι, δε κανουν καμμια διαφορα για την ΕΕΤΤ που πρεπει εκ των πραγματων να το ψαξει μονη της. Ισως και σε συνεργασια με θιγομενους χρηστες.

Σκεφτομαι ομως να βαλω μερικα, ετσι για να υπαρχουν.




> Το κομμάτι "αντί για μία πιό ξεκάθαρη και διάφανη λύση *όπως η ογκοχρέωση*" με βρίσκει απόλυτα αντίθετο! Με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν επηρεάζεται το network neutrality? (Οι χρήστες έχουν ίδιες ταχύτητες αλλά μερικοί έχουν απεριόριστο κατέβασμα με περισσότερα χρήματα, ενώ άλλοι συγκεκριμένο όριο με λιγότερα)


kostas_pav, το εγραψα για να δειξω οτι ειναι εκτος συμφωνιας με το χρηστη και οχι ξεκαθαρο - δεν ειναι προτροπη για να μπουν ογκοχρεωσεις. Αλλα για να μην υπαρχει μπερδεμα, αφαιρεθηκε.

Θα ποσταρω updated version αργοτερα.

----------


## MNP-10

Ok here it is. Αν θελετε, καντε ενα compilation με 5-10 "κρα" παραδειγματα (δωστε μου post # να τα περιλαβω) ωστε να τα βαλω ως παραρτημα.

*Οποιος εχει καποια σοβαρη διαφωνια με το κειμενο ας το πει να την εξετασουμε για να γινει επομενη τροποποιηση ετσι ωστε να προχωρησουμε στη συγκεντρωση ονοματων.*

----------


## dimig33

> Το κομμάτι "αντί για μία πιό ξεκάθαρη και διάφανη λύση *όπως η ογκοχρέωση*" με βρίσκει απόλυτα αντίθετο! Με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν επηρεάζεται το network neutrality? (Οι χρήστες έχουν ίδιες ταχύτητες αλλά μερικοί έχουν απεριόριστο κατέβασμα με περισσότερα χρήματα, ενώ άλλοι συγκεκριμένο όριο με λιγότερα)


Εγώ αυτό με την επικινδυνότητα της ογκοχρέωσης δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ποιοι είναι οι κίνδυνοι και γιατί οι διακρίσεις θα είναι πιο μεγάλες από ότι σήμερα? :Thinking: 
Δεν είναι διάκριση κάποιος λόγω χρημάτων να είναι στο 1 Μβιτ και όταν θέλει να διακινήσει email με μεγάλα επισυνατπόμενα ή όταν θέλει να κατεβάσει drivers ή software updates (για να μην πω για ταινίες κλπ.) να πηγαίνει με τον αραμπά?
Πόσο μπορεί να κατεβάσει ένας μάξιμουμ το μήνα με 1 Μβιτ γραμμή? Αν το υπολόγισα σωστά καμιά 300αριά γίγα. Γιατί στην τιμή του 1 Μβιτ να μην μπορεί να έχει ταχύτητα 24/1 και να έχει ογκοχρέωση π.χ. όταν ξεπερνάει τα 100 γίγα? :Thinking:

----------


## shaq141a

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=118
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=341
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=406
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=427
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=450


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=44
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...6&postcount=59
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=88
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...6&postcount=90

----------


## MNP-10

> Εγώ αυτό με την επικινδυνότητα της ογκοχρέωσης δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω, μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ποιοι είναι οι κίνδυνοι και γιατί οι διακρίσεις θα είναι πιο μεγάλες από ότι σήμερα?


Καλυτερα να μη τους αναλυσουμε εδω τους τυχον κινδυνους ή προτιμησεις υπερ ή κατα της ογκοχρεωσης.

----------


## MNP-10

Λοιπον, εβαλα 2 παραδειγματα απο torrents και ενα απο DC στην επιστολη. Θα μπορουσαμε να βαλουμε και 100 σελιδες αλλα δεν εχει νοημα αφου ουτως ή αλλως η ΕΕΤΤ πρεπει να το διερευνησει απο μονη της.

Λοιπον, αν ολα ειναι ΟΚ, πειτε το για να προχωρησουμε στην επομενη φαση που ειναι συλλογη στοιχειων οσων εχουν προβλημα - και αποστολη.

(edit: σβηστηκε και το torrent-name)

----------


## shaq141a

Το μόνο που ίσως λείπει είναι μία διαμαρτυρία για την εντονότητα του TS. Δηλαδή μιλάμε για ούτε το 1/10 της γραμμής στα torrents ενώ στα edk,DC είναι σχεδόν απενεργοποιημένα. Δηλαδή ότι όποια δικαιολογία και να έχει ο ΟΤΕ έχει καταστήσει τις υπηρεσίες ουσιαστικά *ανενεργές* και όχι απλά ότι θα καθυστερούν "λίγο".

----------


## MNP-10

Νομιζω διαφαινεται απ'το σχολιο 50kb => 1.1 MB/s αλλα και τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## DamianDoi

απο οτι φαινεται ολα ειναι οκ για να συνεχισουμε στο επομενο σταδιο δηλαδη αυτο των στοιχειων....
λοιπον σε ποιον θα στειλουμε τα στοιχεια μας και τι ακριβως να συμπεριλαμβανουν αυτα???

----------


## MNP-10

Καλη ερωτηση.. προτεινω ονομα, επωνυμο, ταχυδρομική διευθυνση, τηλέφωνο (κινητο / σταθερο οτι θελετε) και account ote/otenet στο οποιο παρουσιαζεται το προβλημα.

Τα στοιχεια θα αναλαβω να τα συλλεξω εγω και θα μου τα στειλετε με pm. Στη συνεχεια, μολις φτασουμε ενα καλο αριθμο, θα τα βαλω στη λιστα και θα επιδωθει η επιστολη + τα ονοματα στην ΕΕΤΤ, εκτυπωμενη, οπου θα παρει αριθμο πρωτοκολλου.

Πιστευετε οτι χρειαζονται λιγοτερα / περισσοτερα στοιχεια?
Πιστευετε οτι πρεπει να κοινοποιηθει και αλλου? (Πχ ΟΤΕ)
Πιστευετε οτι πρεπει να συγκεντρωθει ενας συγκεκριμενος αριθμος υπογραφων?
Ποτε λετε οτι πρεπει να τη στειλουμε?

Ακουω γνωμες για τα παραπανω.

----------


## gus8511q

εγω ειμαι συμφωνος με σενα και περιμενω το οκ να στειλω τα στοιχεια μου

----------


## MNP-10

Οκ ας μαζεφτουν μερικες γνωμες ακομα και μετα αφου ειναι ολοι οκ θα σας δωσω το "σημα" για συλλογη στοιχειων.  :Smile:

----------


## vavis

> Καλη ερωτηση.. προτεινω ονομα, επωνυμο, ταχυδρομική διευθυνση, τηλέφωνο (κινητο / σταθερο οτι θελετε) και account ote/otenet στο οποιο παρουσιαζεται το προβλημα.
> 
> Τα στοιχεια θα αναλαβω να τα συλλεξω εγω και θα μου τα στειλετε με pm. Στη συνεχεια, μολις φτασουμε ενα καλο αριθμο, θα τα βαλω στη λιστα και θα επιδωθει η επιστολη + τα ονοματα στην ΕΕΤΤ, εκτυπωμενη, οπου θα παρει αριθμο πρωτοκολλου.
> 
> Πιστευετε οτι χρειαζονται λιγοτερα / περισσοτερα στοιχεια?
> Πιστευετε οτι πρεπει να κοινοποιηθει και αλλου? (Πχ ΟΤΕ)
> Πιστευετε οτι πρεπει να συγκεντρωθει ενας συγκεκριμενος αριθμος υπογραφων?
> Ποτε λετε οτι πρεπει να τη στειλουμε?
> 
> Ακουω γνωμες για τα παραπανω.


θα ηθελα κοινοποιηση και στον ΟΤΕ, Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή και για περισοτερη πληροφορηση στον κοσμο που δεν ειναι στο φορουμ, σε περιοδικα ειδικου τυπου.

για υπογραφες, νομιζω, πρεπει να ειναι το λιγοτερο 50 - 100. 
*αντε, για παμε γερα* !  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## shaq141a

> Καλη ερωτηση.. προτεινω ονομα, επωνυμο, ταχυδρομική διευθυνση, τηλέφωνο (κινητο / σταθερο οτι θελετε) και account ote/otenet στο οποιο παρουσιαζεται το προβλημα.
> 
> Τα στοιχεια θα αναλαβω να τα συλλεξω εγω και θα μου τα στειλετε με pm. Στη συνεχεια, μολις φτασουμε ενα καλο αριθμο, θα τα βαλω στη λιστα και θα επιδωθει η επιστολη + τα ονοματα στην ΕΕΤΤ, εκτυπωμενη, οπου θα παρει αριθμο πρωτοκολλου.
> 
> Πιστευετε οτι χρειαζονται λιγοτερα / περισσοτερα στοιχεια?
> Πιστευετε οτι πρεπει να κοινοποιηθει και αλλου? (Πχ ΟΤΕ)
> Πιστευετε οτι πρεπει να συγκεντρωθει ενας συγκεκριμενος αριθμος υπογραφων?
> Ποτε λετε οτι πρεπει να τη στειλουμε?
> 
> Ακουω γνωμες για τα παραπανω.


Τέλεια. Πιστευω ΔΕΝ πρέπει να κοινοποιηθεί στον ΟΤΕ γιατί μπορεί να μας βγάλει το TS σε μας που συμβαίνει για να ησυχάσουμε  :Razz: . Πέρα από την πλάκα καλό ήταν να γίνει κοινοποίηση και στους άλλους ISPs για να ξέρουν ότι αν προσπαθήσουν να προβούν σε αντίστοιχα μέτρα, θα βρουν απέναντί τους τους χρήστες και ότι δεν είναι και τόσο καλή ιδέα το TS  :One thumb up:

----------


## MNP-10

Η γνωμη μου επι των κοινοποιησεων ειναι σε πρωτη φαση να το κρατησουμε σε επιπεδο ΕΕΤΤ γιατι

α) η επιστολη εχει το σκοπο του αιτηματος στην ΕΕΤΤ να το διερευνησει
β) καποιοι (πχ Γ.Γ. καταναλωτη) δε θα ξερουν ουτε για τι πραγμα μιλαμε

...και οταν εχουμε την επισημη απαντηση της ΕΕΤΤ οτι "ναι κυριοι, το ειδαμε, εχετε δικιο υπαρχει TS" τοτε να το παμε παραπερα για κανονικη καταγγελια με πολλαπλους αποδεκτες. Μπορει μεχρι τοτε να εχει λυθει και το προβλημα απ'την ασκηση πιεσης. 

Τι λετε?

----------


## shaq141a

> Η γνωμη μου επι των κοινοποιησεων ειναι σε πρωτη φαση να το κρατησουμε σε επιπεδο ΕΕΤΤ γιατι
> 
> α) η επιστολη εχει το σκοπο του αιτηματος στην ΕΕΤΤ να το διερευνησει
> β) καποιοι (πχ Γ.Γ. καταναλωτη) δε θα ξερουν ουτε για τι πραγμα μιλαμε
> 
> ...και οταν εχουμε την επισημη απαντηση της ΕΕΤΤ οτι "ναι κυριοι, το ειδαμε, εχετε δικιο υπαρχει TS" τοτε να το παμε παραπερα για κανονικη καταγγελια με πολλαπλους αποδεκτες. Μπορει μεχρι τοτε να εχει λυθει και το προβλημα απ'την ασκηση πιεσης. 
> 
> Τι λετε?


Ναι έχεις δίκιο, αν και ίσως στα περιοδικά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην γίνει κοινοποίηση.

----------


## MNP-10

Μπορω να σκεφτω εναν αρκετα καλο λόγο: να μην περιφερονται τα προσωπικα σας στοιχεια γυρω-γυρω. Αν δε σας πειραζει εσας, εγω δεν εχω προβλημα.

----------


## shaq141a

> Μπορω να σκεφτω εναν αρκετα καλο λόγο: να μην περιφερονται τα προσωπικα σας στοιχεια γυρω-γυρω. Αν δε σας πειραζει εσας, εγω δεν εχω προβλημα.


Εμμμ, φανταζόμουν ότι αυτά θα αφαιρούνταν από την κοινοποίηση σε αυτούς  :Embarassed:

----------


## MNP-10

Ετσι γινεται ευκολα. Απλα θα με βοηθησει καποιος να βρουμε τις διευθυνσεις τους και να τους τα στειλουμε. Γιατι την ΕΕΤΤ την εχω κοντα και μπορω να τους τα παω ο ιδιος. Τα περιοδικα ειναι λιγο διαφορετικη ιστορια. Θελουν διευθυνσεις ή ηλεκρονικες διευθυνσεις για να τους τα στειλουμε και καποιον να το ταχυδρομησει αν προκειται για snail mail.

----------


## shaq141a

> Ετσι γινεται ευκολα. Απλα θα με βοηθησει καποιος να βρουμε τις διευθυνσεις τους και να τους τα στειλουμε. Γιατι την ΕΕΤΤ την εχω κοντα και μπορω να τους τα παω ο ιδιος. Τα περιοδικα ειναι λιγο διαφορετικη ιστορια. Θελουν διευθυνσεις ή ηλεκρονικες διευθυνσεις για να τους τα στειλουμε και καποιον να το ταχυδρομησει αν προκειται για snail mail.


ΟΚ. Θα ασχοληθώ αύριο με την συλλογή emails των περιοδικών.

----------


## DamianDoi

τα στοιχεια ειναι υπεραρκετα και δεν πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται κατι αλλο..
επισης πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερο για αρχη να σταλει μονο στην ΕΕΤΤ και μετα βλεπουμε αναλογα με την εκβαση του ολου θεματος..

Απλα...μηπως...ελεγα μηπως...να ανοιγαμε ενα τελευταιο thread  ωστε να μαθουνε ολοι οσοι εχουνε προβλημα, οτι ξεκινησε η διαδικασια αποστολης προσωπικων στοιχειων???


Τι λετε??

----------


## MNP-10

Δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται νεο θεμα - το παρον ειναι sticky (πιο πανω δε παει  :ROFL: ).. Λοιπον οποιος θελει, αρχιζει και στελνει.

----------


## shaq141a

Τα έστειλα.

----------


## MNP-10

**** Update 07 Μαρτίου: H επιστολή έχει ήδη σταλεί από τις 6 Μαρτίου με 100 ονόματα και η ΕΕΤΤ διερευνα ήδη το θεμα - μην στέλνετε άλλα στοιχεία - Ευχαριστώ. ****


Κατόπιν συζήτησης σε αυτό το νήμα θα γίνει επίδοση στην ΕΕΤΤ της επιστολής που επισυνάπτεται από κάτω.

Εφόσον συμφωνείτε και αντιμετωπίζετε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα περιορισμού της ταχύτητας σε Torrents, DC κτλ και έχετε αποκλείσει άλλες πιθανές αιτίες (*η κάθε λάθος δήλωση αποδυναμώνει παρά ενδυναμώνει την επιστολή*) τότε στέλνετε προς εμένα με προσωπικό μήνυμα (pm) 

-Ονοματεπώνυμο 
-Ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση και email
-Κινητό ή σταθερό τηλέφωνο
-Account ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ στο οποίο παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα

...προκειμένου να συμπεριληφθούν στη λίστα ονομάτων που στηρίζουν το αίτημα διερεύνησης. 

Αλλαγές στο κείμενο από αυτό το σημείο και μετά δεν πρόκειται να γίνουν για να μην υπάρξουν φαινόμενα σαν και αυτά που παρουσιάστηκαν στο θρέντ για την επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας της On Telecoms.

Η διαδικασία της επίδοσης θα γίνει από εμένα, στα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ από όπου και θα πάρω αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου.

Η επιστολή ενδεχομένως θα κοινοποιηθεί, άνευ προσωπικών στοιχείων, και σε περιοδικά του ειδικού τύπου.



_Διευκρινιστικό edit: 

Αccount είναι είτε το username της μορφης xxxxxx@otenet.gr, είτε κωδικός πελάτη. Για ονοματεπώνυμο, καλύτερα να βάζετε το δικό σας, ως χρήστη, αφού δεν είναι θέμα τηλεφωνικής γραμμής. Περετέρω στοιχεία δεν χρειάζονται, μη μου στέλνετε - το πρόβλημα είναι καλά τεκμηριώμενο και η επιστολή θα σταλεί με τις 3 ενδεικτικές περιπτώσεις που ήδη περιλαμβάνει - ούτως ή αλλως η ΕΕΤΤ θα πρέπει να διερευνήσει την καταγγελία η ίδια, άρα από ένα σημείο και έπειτα δεν έχει νόημα. Καλύτερα θα ήταν να τα ανεβάζετέ εντός του παρόντος νήματος συζήτησης._


Η επιστολή που θα σταλεί προς ΕΕΤΤ:

----------


## DamianDoi

τα εστειλα και εγω

----------


## tp!

Μόλις τα έστειλα και εγώ!!!

----------


## MNP-10

Επιβεβαιωνω οτι εχω 4 ατομα στη λιστα.  :One thumb up: 

Θυμίζω:




> Εφόσον συμφωνείτε και αντιμετωπίζετε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα περιορισμού της ταχύτητας σε Torrents, DC κτλ και έχετε αποκλείσει άλλες πιθανές αιτίες (η κάθε λάθος δήλωση αποδυναμώνει παρά ενδυναμώνει την επιστολή) τότε στέλνετε προς εμένα με προσωπικό μήνυμα (pm)
> 
> -Ονοματεπώνυμο
> -Ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση και email
> -Κινητό ή σταθερό τηλέφωνο
> -Account ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ στο οποίο παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα

----------


## Sofos

Δε ξέρω τι παίχτηκε, αλλά ευχαριστώ!!!!! Έβαλα utorrent 1.8 Και από 30 μέγιστο (με azureus) πήγα....στο 100!Είναι δυνατόν;;;;; Τι να πώ...για άλλη μια φορά βρήκατε λύση! Αυτό που δε καταλαβαίνω είναι τι παίζεται από πίσω! Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί με το utorrent δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα; Πως καταφέρνει και γλιτώνει το TS;

----------


## eufonia

> Δε ξέρω τι παίχτηκε, αλλά ευχαριστώ!!!!! Έβαλα utorrent 1.8 Και από 30 μέγιστο (με azureus) πήγα....στο 100!Είναι δυνατόν;;;;; Τι να πώ...για άλλη μια φορά βρήκατε λύση! Αυτό που δε καταλαβαίνω είναι τι παίζεται από πίσω! Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει γιατί με το utorrent δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα; Πως καταφέρνει και γλιτώνει το TS;


Δεν πρόκειται για λύση αλλά για αντίμετρα... Η νέα έκδοση του μtorrent έχει βελτιωμένο encryption που προς το παρόν δεν ανιχνεύεται από το TS scheme που εφαρμόζεται "θεωρητικά" - μέχρις αποδείξεως του αντίθετου - από τον ΟΤΕ.

Από τη στιγμή που η γραμμή δεν παίζει σωστά με παλαιότερες εκδόσεις ή άλλα p2p πρωτόκολα, όπως του Direct Connect για παράδειγμα, λύση δεν υφίσταται κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε σε αυτή τη φάση είναι να πιέσουμε προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση.

Ένα ευχαριστώ στα παιδιά που ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα και καλή μας επιτυχία!

ΥΓ. Μετά τον στρατό έκανα αίτηση για adsl, και το πρόβλημα υπάρχει από την πρώτη μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή, συνεπώς δεν τίθεται θέμα "heavy users" σε αυτή τη φάση. Το pattern φαίνεται να είναι εντελώς τυχαίο. Πιθανόν δοκιμαστικό στάδιο?  :Whistle:

----------


## Sofos

Εγώ θεωρώ ότι γίνεται σε περιοχές με μεγάλο φορτίο και κακές υποδομές! Δε ξέρω αν σε αυτό ωφείλεται το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορώ να μπώ σε msn εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό (δεν υπάρχει θέμα firewall) και σήμερα αφού το γύρισα σε utorrent μπήκα για πρώτη φορά έστω και για λίγο!

Πάντως πραγματικά....αυτό είναι μακράν το χειρότερο πράγμα που θα μπορούσαι να κάνει κάποιος provider! Είμαι στο τσάκ να τον ακυρώσω και ας υπάρχει κόστος διακοπής! Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι....ότι δε πρόκεται να μείνω (μετά το υποχρεωτικό εξάμηνο) ούτε να ξαναεπιστρέψω σε ΟΤΕ ότι και να γίνει! Το υπόσχομαι!

----------


## Nekromayhem

Στο Μαρούσι που μένω δε νομίζω να φταίνε οι κακές υποδομές...  :Wink:

----------


## Sofos

Προειδοποιήστε τους πάντες για το τι παίζει! Είναι μεγάλο πακέτο!

----------


## tp!

Πρέπει όποιος έχει πρόβλημα να γίνουμε ένα, για να μπορέσει η ΕΕΤΤ να κάνει ερευνά όσο μπορεί επάνω σε αυτό το θέμα, για να ξέρουμε τι θα κάνουμε ο καθένας μετά.
Δεν υπάρχει φόβος για κάτι, δεν κάνουμε κάτι κακό, λέμε τα πράγματα όπως έχουν, είναι δύσκολο το πρόβλημα δεν είναι έχω γενικό πρόβλημα ταχύτητας αλλά μονό σε p2p, ας προσπαθήσουμε και βλέπουμε.

----------


## pakopa45

θελω να σας πω επειδη αναφερθηκε προηγουμενος οτι στην πατρα που εχει μεγαλη ζητηση ησως το προβλημα ειναι μεγαλυτερο αντιθετοσ εγω με client azureus 3.0.4.2 εχω ταχυτητες οικανοποιητικεσ δηλαδη κατεβασμα σε private tracker 200kbyte/s me otenet 2048/256. Αλλα ισωσ δεν εχουν  επιβαλει ts σε ip του τει πατρασ οπου εχω εγω. Σας το λεω μηπως βοηθησει σε κατι αυτο στην επιστολη που θα στειλετε. συμφωνω απολυτα με την επιστολη. :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  καλα αποτελεσματα παιδια.

----------


## MNP-10

Βασικα το IP Range του GRNET ειναι πραγματι αλλη υποθεση... εκει εχεις γραμμη ΟΤΕ αλλα παιρνεις internet απο το ΕΔΕΤ. Αρα αν γινει TS ειναι ειτε στη γραμμη (δεν εχει παρατηρηθει κατι τετοιο) ειτε στο ΕΔΕΤ (και εδω δεν εχει παρατηρηθει κατι τετοιο).

----------


## kostas_pav

To account OTE/OTENET μήπως πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί; :Thinking: 

Υπάρχουν και άτομα τα οποία απλά θέλουν να υποστηρίξουν την κίνηση αλλά, είτε δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με το TS, είτε δεν έχουν τέτοια σύνδεση.  :Wink: 
(δεν λέω για μένα)

Και άτομα τα οποία πολύ απλά δεν θέλουν να συνδέσουν τα στοιχεία που θα σταλλούν στην ΕΕΤΤ με το OTE/OTENET account τους.
(εδώ μάλλιστα! μιλάω για μένα :Razz: )

----------


## shaq141a

> To account OTE/OTENET μήπως πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί;
> 
> Υπάρχουν και άτομα τα οποία απλά θέλουν να υποστηρίξουν την κίνηση αλλά, είτε δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με το TS, είτε δεν έχουν τέτοια σύνδεση. 
> (δεν λέω για μένα)
> 
> Και άτομα τα οποία πολύ απλά δεν θέλουν να συνδέσουν τα στοιχεία που θα σταλλούν στην ΕΕΤΤ με το OTE/OTENET account τους.
> (εδώ μάλλιστα! μιλάω για μένα)


Μα μετά πως θα έχει έστω και ελάχιστη αξιοπιστία η καταγγελία. Μάζεμα υπογραφών είναι, δηλαδή λέμε τα πραγματικά μας στοιχεία.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Μα μετά πως θα έχει έστω και ελάχιστη αξιοπιστία η καταγγελία. Μάζεμα υπογραφών είναι, δηλαδή λέμε τα πραγματικά μας στοιχεία.


Νομίζω ότι σε μία άλλη κίνηση παλαιότερα είχαμε χρησιμοποιήσει αριθμό ταυτότητας.

Στην πραγματικότητα συμβαίνει το εξής:

Όπως ήδη έχουμε παρατηρήσει δεν συμβαίνει σε όλες τις συνδέσεις. Και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις συμβαίνει για λίγο καιρό και μετά δουλεύει κανονικά. Μετά από λίγο καιρό το πρόβλημα ξανααρχίζει.
Εγώ είμαι σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση. Αυτή τη περίοδο μου δουλεύει κανονικά. Όμως δεν ξέρω αν σε 1 εβδομάδα ή 1 μήνα θα ισχύει το ίδιο.
"Συνεπώς, ναι θέλω να συμμετέχω σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται προς το παρών ή δεν είναι μόνιμο".

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι και άλλα άτομα βρίσκονται ακριβώς στην ίδια περίπτωση με εμένα. :Thinking:

----------


## bond

> Νομίζω ότι σε μία άλλη κίνηση παλαιότερα είχαμε χρησιμοποιήσει αριθμό ταυτότητας.
> 
> Στην πραγματικότητα συμβαίνει το εξής:
> 
> Όπως ήδη έχουμε παρατηρήσει δεν συμβαίνει σε όλες τις συνδέσεις. Και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις συμβαίνει για λίγο καιρό και μετά δουλεύει κανονικά. Μετά από λίγο καιρό το πρόβλημα ξανααρχίζει.
> Εγώ είμαι σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση. Αυτή τη περίοδο μου δουλεύει κανονικά. Όμως δεν ξέρω αν σε 1 εβδομάδα ή 1 μήνα θα ισχύει το ίδιο.
> "Συνεπώς, ναι θέλω να συμμετέχω σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται προς το παρών ή δεν είναι μόνιμο".
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι και άλλα άτομα βρίσκονται ακριβώς στην ίδια περίπτωση με εμένα.


Δηλαδη εχεις και προσωπική εμπειρια και θεωρεις οτι υπαρχει προβλημα αλλα φοβασαι οτι θα σου βαλουν κοφτη σαν εκδικηση? Ισα ισα βαζοντας το ονομα σου και το account σου στην καταγγελια, εγω νομιζω οτι μπορει να εχει και το αντιθετο αποτελεσμα, δηλαδη να σας βγαλουν απο τον κοφτη (αν μπορει οντως να μπει ανα username και δεν ειναι σε συγκεκριμενα IP ή κατι αλλο).

----------


## tsaros

η μονη λυση ειναι να βρεθει encryption Και για το dc++ Και αλλα προγραμματα

----------


## EvilHawk

> Το μόνο που ίσως λείπει είναι μία διαμαρτυρία για την εντονότητα του TS. Δηλαδή μιλάμε για ούτε το 1/10 της γραμμής στα torrents ενώ στα edk,DC είναι σχεδόν απενεργοποιημένα. Δηλαδή ότι όποια δικαιολογία και να έχει ο ΟΤΕ έχει καταστήσει τις υπηρεσίες ουσιαστικά *ανενεργές* και όχι απλά ότι θα καθυστερούν "λίγο".


Οκ, αφού το ed2k είναι απενεργοποιημένο, εγώ κατεβάζω από το υπερπέραν ...  :Whistle:

----------


## shaq141a

> Οκ, αφού το ed2k είναι απενεργοποιημένο, εγώ κατεβάζω από το υπερπέραν ...


Χμμ. Μάλλον δεν διάβασες καλά την επιστολή ότι δηλαδή το TS εφαρμόζεται μονάχα σε μια μερίδα χρηστών. Το έχεις πει 1000 φορές ότι εσύ κατεβάζεις τέλεια από παντού και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην σε πιστέψω. Τώρα να σου δώσω τους κωδικούς μου της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ για να δούμε αν με τη σύνδεση μου θα έχεις πρόβλημα στη γραμμή σου; :Whistle:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τώρα να σου δώσω τους κωδικούς μου της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ για να δούμε αν με τη σύνδεση μου θα έχεις πρόβλημα στη γραμμή σου;


Δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα, τι θα γίνει όμως άν όλα πάνε καλά?
btw επειδή δεν είμαι ο μόνος που δεν έχω πρόβλημα, καλό θα ήταν επομένως όταν αναφέρεσαι σε προβληματικά δίκτυα να ξεκαθαρίζεις ότι αναφέρεις την προσωπική σου εμπειρία, απλά για λόγους δεοντολογίας ...

----------


## shaq141a

> Δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα, τι θα γίνει όμως άν όλα πάνε καλά?
> btw επειδή δεν είμαι ο μόνος που δεν έχω πρόβλημα, καλό θα ήταν επομένως όταν αναφέρεσαι σε προβληματικά δίκτυα να ξεκαθαρίζεις ότι αναφέρεις την προσωπική σου εμπειρία, απλά για λόγους δεοντολογίας ...


Αν όλα πάνε καλά σημαίνει ότι η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ πέρνει κάποιες πληροφορίες από πιο DSLAM έρχεται η σύνδεση, και ανάλογα το φόρτο του DSLAM κάνει και το ανάλογο TS. Αν είναι πες μου πότε μπορείς να κάνεις τη δοκιμή ώστε να σου δώσω τους κωδικούς. Απλά όρος είναι η χρησιμοποίηση του μtorrent 1.8 με encryption vs not encryption.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Απλά όρος είναι η χρησιμοποίηση του μtorrent 1.8 με encryption vs not encryption.


Και τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλεις από αυτό το συγκεκριμένο? Μπορείς να ξέρεις με σιγουριά σε ποιο ακριβώς άκρο δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα? Μπορείς να αποκλείσεις ότι τα μη encrypted πακέτα δεν τρώνε σκάλωμα στους clients και όχι σε εσένα ? 

μεθεδολογία για πο "ασφαλή" συμπεράσματα μπορείτε να βρείτε έτοιμη (αυτή που είχε ακολουθήσει ο cosmos στην περίπτωση της HOL), ακολουθήστε την και δώστε τα αποτελέσματα στον MNP-10 ...

----------


## Sofos

Εγώ θέλω λίγο χρόνο δοκιμής! όταν σιγουρευτώ θα μπώ και εγώ στο παιχνίδι! Πάντως μέχρι στιγμής (εδώ και 12 ώρες) δεν τίθεται θέμα! θα αλλάξω το encryption για δοκιμή!

----------


## shaq141a

> Και τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλεις από αυτό το συγκεκριμένο? Μπορείς να ξέρεις με σιγουριά σε ποιο ακριβώς άκρο δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα? Μπορείς να αποκλείσεις ότι τα μη encrypted πακέτα δεν τρώνε σκάλωμα στους clients και όχι σε εσένα ? 
> 
> μεθεδολογία για πο "ασφαλή" συμπεράσματα μπορείτε να βρείτε έτοιμη (αυτή που είχε ακολουθήσει ο cosmos στην περίπτωση της HOL), ακολουθήστε την και δώστε τα αποτελέσματα στον MNP-10 ...


Χρησιμοποιείς tοrrents τα οποία seedarontai από seedboxes. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει TS από την μεριά των seedboxes. Τόσο τα δικά μου όσο και άλλων έγιναν με αυτή τη μεθοδολογία. SCT torrents. Για όποιον ξέρει 5 πράγματα για torrents, καταλαβαίνει τι είναι το SCT. Τα συμπεράσματα που έχουν βγει είναι ασφαλέστατα μιας και ένας super moderator εδώ αποφάσισε ότι με βάση αυτά τα στοιχεία αξίζει να σπαταλήσει το χρόνο του. Επειδή ο cosmos έκανε μία μεθοδολογία, δεν σημαίνει ότι άλλες μεθοδολογίες δεν είναι εξίσου σφαλής.

........Auto merged post: shaq141a added 14 Minutes and 37 Seconds later........

Λοιπόν emails επικοινονίας με περιοδικά

PC mag: editors@e-pcmag.gr
PC world : pcw@itpublications.gr
RAM : rameditors@dolnet.gr

----------


## anon

> Χρησιμοποιείς tοrrents τα οποία seedarontai από seedboxes. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει TS από την μεριά των seedboxes.


Δεν είμαι ειδικός στα τόρρεντς. Δενξέρω κάν τι είναι το SCT που ανέφερες. Ειχα διαβάσει όμως ότι στην περίπτωση της COMCAST γινόταν ακριβώς αυτό. Αφηνε να υπάρχουν οι seeders, αλλά έκοβε το seeding στη αρχή της επικοινωνίας, και νομίζω το έκανε αυτό, δηλαδή το κόψιμο του seed εκτός δικτύου της.

http://torrentfreak.com/comcast-thro...ng-impossible/

Kαι έχοντας αυτό κατα νού, συν το γεγονός ότι πλην της Comcast και άλλοι πολύ μεγάλοι πάροχοι σε αμερική και καναδά έχουν προχωρήσει σε ανάλογες πρακτικές, σημαίνει ότι εαν έχεις πρόβλημα με p2p μπορεί πολύ απλά να οφείλεται σε αυτόν τον λόγο, ότι πλέον δεν μπορεί να γίνει seed σωστά, ή γίνεται πολύ traffic shaping στην εκεί μεριά....

----------


## shaq141a

> Δεν είμαι ειδικός στα τόρρεντς. Δενξέρω κάν τι είναι το SCT που ανέφερες. Ειχα διαβάσει όμως ότι στην περίπτωση της COMCAST γινόταν ακριβώς αυτό. Αφηνε να υπάρχουν οι seeders, αλλά έκοβε το seeding στη αρχή της επικοινωνίας, και νομίζω το έκανε αυτό, δηλαδή το κόψιμο του seed εκτός δικτύου της.
> 
> http://torrentfreak.com/comcast-thro...ng-impossible/
> 
> Kαι έχοντας αυτό κατα νού, συν το γεγονός ότι πλην της Comcast και άλλοι πολύ μεγάλοι πάροχοι σε αμερική και καναδά έχουν προχωρήσει σε ανάλογες πρακτικές, σημαίνει ότι εαν έχεις πρόβλημα με p2p μπορεί πολύ απλά να οφείλεται σε αυτόν τον λόγο, ότι πλέον δεν μπορεί να γίνει seed σωστά, ή γίνεται πολύ traffic shaping στην εκεί μεριά....


Anon τα seedboxes είναι leased dedicated servers 100/100 mbps από αξιοπρεπείς providers όπως leaseweb, ovh, softlayer. Αυτοί απλά ΔΕΝ βάζουν κανένα TS μιας και όταν κατεβάζω από το πανεπιστήμιο torrents του SCT πιάνω 10 ΜΒ/sec, όσο δηλαδή αντέχει η κάρτα δικτύου (encrypted vs not encrypted identical patern).

----------


## EvilHawk

> Τα συμπεράσματα που έχουν βγει είναι ασφαλέστατα μιας και ένας super moderator εδώ αποφάσισε ότι με βάση αυτά τα στοιχεία αξίζει να σπαταλήσει το χρόνο του.


Σαφώς και δεν είναι ο μόνος, αλλά τον ενδιαφέρει σίγουρα η αξιοπιστία του συμπερασμάτων.  :Wink: 




> Επειδή ο cosmos έκανε μία μεθοδολογία, δεν σημαίνει ότι άλλες μεθοδολογίες δεν είναι εξίσου σφαλής.


Ούτε εγώ υποστήριξα κάτι διαφορετικό. 

Τέλος πάντων κάτσε να βάλουμε τα πράγματα σε μια σωστή αρχική βάση:

Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ των πολιτικών fair use (αν αυτές είναι γνωστές εκ των προτέρων στον χρήστη), τυγχάνει να μην έχω και τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται, επομένως δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω στην εξακρίβωση αυτών που περιγράφεται σαν πρόβλημα. Αυτό φυσικά δεν σημαίνει τίποτα, ούτε δεσμεύει σε  τίποτα, όμως για την πολιτική που ακολουθεί το site στο σύνολό του. Υποστηρίζουμε θερμά το network neutrality και το έχουμε αποδείξει σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις. Επομένως σε κάθε περίπτωση, αν *οποιοσδήποτε* πάροχος κατά παράβαση της σύμβασης που έχει υπογράψει με τους χρήστες εφαρμόζει πολιτική περιορισμού υπηρεσιών και bandwidth να τον ξεμπροστιάσουμε οργανωμένα και μεθοδικά και να υποστεί από την αγορά ότι του αξίζει. Απλά να το κάνουμε όσο πιο τεκμηριωμένα και με πιο ακράδαντα στοιχεία γίνεται για να έχει και αποτελέσματα η προσπάθεια αυτή.  :Wink:

----------


## fits79

εγώ ένα θα σας πω. Να ανατρέξετε στο βίντεο που ειχανε καμει οι ΑΜΑΝ για τον οτε που έλεγε ο οτε είναι ένας, ο οτε είναι μονοπώλιο  στη γουολ στρητ μας κάνουν .... κ.τ.λ.

Δεν τον χαλάει λοιπόν τον οτε που τώρα ποια δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και με αυτές τις μ@αλακιες που κάνει ωθεί το κόσμο να φύγει από το δικτυο του...

----------


## PwNaGe

έχει φύγει ήδη ο κόσμος απο οτε...
δεν περίμεναν το ΤΣ για να δουν το νταβατζιλικι τους..

----------


## Leonidas33

:Offtopic:  Eγώ πάλι διαβαζω ότι πάνω από 130 χιλιάδες απέκτησαν Connx με την  προσφορά των εορτών (και μεταξύ τους το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό είναι από παλιούς συνδρομητές που ξαναγύρισαν ΟΤΕ) :Whistle:

----------


## MNP-10

Μεχρι στιγμης υπαρχουν 9 ονοματα.

Θυμίζω για όσους θέλουν να στείλουν τα στοιχεία τους, η επιστολη βρισκεται στο παρακατω ποστ μαζί με τα απαιτούμενα στοιχεία που πρέπει να σταλούν: http://adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php...&postcount=147

----------


## arial

Εγω μαλλον ειμαι απο τις τυχερες.. δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα, και μακαρι και να μην εχω και στο μελλον .

----------


## proxeiros

Πάω να δοκιμάσω το utorrent 1.8 beta αλλά δυστυχώς είναι αποκλεισμένο από τους private trackers...

Πάντως κι εγώ έχω προβλήματα με την ταχύτητα τις τελευταίες μέρες. Δε σηκώνεται με τίποτα. Βαρίδιο. Βάζω αντί του κωδικούς μου του conn-x, τους κωδικούς ενός φίλου με forthnet και η ταχύτητα εκτινάσσεται στα ύψη σε dt!

----------


## shaq141a

> Πάω να δοκιμάσω το utorrent 1.8 beta αλλά δυστυχώς είναι αποκλεισμένο από τους private trackers...
> 
> Πάντως κι εγώ έχω προβλήματα με την ταχύτητα τις τελευταίες μέρες. Δε σηκώνεται με τίποτα. Βαρίδιο. Βάζω αντί του κωδικούς μου του conn-x, τους κωδικούς ενός φίλου με forthnet και η ταχύτητα εκτινάσσεται στα ύψη σε dt!


Άρα μπορείς να υπογράψεις και εσύ  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

Ειναι οντως ενδειξη αλλα αν δεν ειναι σχετικα σιγουρος οτι ευθυνεται καποιο p2p block tactic το οποιο και καλει την ΕΕΤΤ να διερευνησει (μεσω της επιστολης), ας αποφυγει την υπογραφη. Ας υπαρχει ενα quality sample.

edit: Ειμαστε στους 11.

----------


## vavis

> Εγω μαλλον ειμαι απο τις τυχερες.. δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα, και μακαρι και να μην εχω και στο μελλον .


*Προσεχουμε* (υπογραφουμε) *για να* (μην) *εχουμε* :Razz:

----------


## schattenjager

Εγώ συνεχίζω να έχω πρόβλημα με emule (max 50-60kb, συνήθως κάτω από 30kb) & μtorrent 1.77 (συνήθως 30-60 kb, max 100kb). To 1.8 alpha είναι όντως αποκλεισμένο από τους private trackers (τουλάχιστον σ' αυτούς τους 3 που είμαι μέλος). 
*
ΑΛΛΑ:*
δοκίμασα σήμερα το Deluge σε κακοσινταρισμένο αρχείο, (private tracker ***LIST) με μόλις 2 seeders και 50 leechers, καθότι φρέσκο και είδα 300-400Kb/s... υποψιάζομαι ότι αν δοκιμάζω αρχείο με πολλούς seeders θα τερματίσει η γραμμή...

----------


## Bayern7

> Πάω να δοκιμάσω το utorrent 1.8 beta αλλά δυστυχώς είναι αποκλεισμένο από τους private trackers...
> 
> Πάντως κι εγώ έχω προβλήματα με την ταχύτητα τις τελευταίες μέρες. Δε σηκώνεται με τίποτα. Βαρίδιο. Βάζω αντί του κωδικούς μου του conn-x, τους κωδικούς ενός φίλου με forthnet και η ταχύτητα εκτινάσσεται στα ύψη σε dt!


Τα ίδια και εγώ.
Είμαι με ΟΤΕνετ και ενώ το browsing πετάει, από web servers (direct downloads) κατεβάζω σφαίρα (~110ΚΒ/δ) το μέγιστο της γραμμής μου δλδ, όταν ανοίγω ένα torrent (από private tracker, με πολλούς seeders Κλπ) η ταχύτητα πέφτει δραματικά.
Αστραπιαία μπαίνω στη σελίδα του router, βάζω τους κωδικούς της vivodi και η ταχύτητα στο ίδιο torrent, 1 λεπτό μετά (χρόνος που μεσολάβησε μέχρι να περάσω τους κωδικούς και να πάρει ξανά IP το router) είναι κοντά στο θεωρητικό μέγιστο, περίπου στα 108ΚΒ το δευτερόλεπτο...
Δεν ντρέπονται λίγο...

----------


## shaq141a

> Εγώ συνεχίζω να έχω πρόβλημα με emule (max 50-60kb, συνήθως κάτω από 30kb) & μtorrent 1.77 (συνήθως 30-60 kb, max 100kb). To 1.8 alpha είναι όντως αποκλεισμένο από τους private trackers (τουλάχιστον σ' αυτούς τους 3 που είμαι μέλος). 
> *
> ΑΛΛΑ:*
> δοκίμασα σήμερα το Deluge σε κακοσινταρισμένο αρχείο, (private tracker ***LIST) με μόλις 2 seeders και 50 leechers, καθότι φρέσκο και είδα 300-400Kb/s... υποψιάζομαι ότι αν δοκιμάζω αρχείο με πολλούς seeders θα τερματίσει η γραμμή...


Το deluge περιέχει αναβαθμησμένες τεχνικές προσπεράσματος του traffic shaping ανάλογες της 1.8 του μtorrent. Αν είναι δυνατόν δοκίμασε το deluge και χωρίς το protocol encryption και με screenshots θέλουμε αποτελέσματα. Από τα λεγόμενά σου πάντως φαίνεται ότι έχει σοβαρότατο traffic shaping η γραμμή.

----------


## ksipsi

Off Topic



Παντως μπροβο σε ολους οσους εχουν και συνεχιζουν να ασχολουνται με το θεμα και ιδιως στον MNP-10 για την προσπαθεια που εχει καταβαλει μεχρι τωρα, διοτι βλεπω οτι το θεμα πλεον αρχιζει να βγαινει και εξω απο το ορια του adslgr. Ηδη το θεμα εχει αναρτηθει και σε εναν ελληνικο Private Tracker το οποιο κιολας παραπεμπει εδω. Οποτε οσος κοσμος περισσοτερος το μαθαινει και κατα συνεπεια δραστηριοποιειται τοσο το καλλιτερο φανταζομαι οτι ειναι και στην τελικη ισως μπορεσουμε να μαθουμε αν ειναι προβλημα ή πιλοτικη εφαρμογη τελικα αυτο που συμβαινει τον τελευταιο καιρο με τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Leonidas33

> Τα ίδια και εγώ.
> Είμαι με ΟΤΕνετ και ενώ το browsing πετάει, από web servers (direct downloads) κατεβάζω σφαίρα (~110ΚΒ/δ) το μέγιστο της γραμμής μου δλδ, όταν ανοίγω ένα torrent (από private tracker, με πολλούς seeders Κλπ) η ταχύτητα πέφτει δραματικά.
> Αστραπιαία μπαίνω στη σελίδα του router, βάζω τους κωδικούς της vivodi και η ταχύτητα στο ίδιο torrent, 1 λεπτό μετά (χρόνος που μεσολάβησε μέχρι να περάσω τους κωδικούς και να πάρει ξανά IP το router) είναι κοντά στο θεωρητικό μέγιστο, περίπου στα 108ΚΒ το δευτερόλεπτο... Δεν ντρέπονται λίγο...


Eγώ με ΑΡΥΣ δοκιμές όπως και εσύ,αλλά όχι Vivodi,σε HOL τα ίδια χάλια :Thumb down: 





> Το deluge περιέχει αναβαθμησμένες τεχνικές προσπεράσματος του traffic shaping ανάλογες της 1.8 του μtorrent. Αν είναι δυνατόν δοκίμασε το deluge....


Δεν έχω δεί THN σημαντική διαφορά.Γενικά μέχρι 30% παραπάνω,αλλα κρασάρει σχεδόν μόνιμα :Thumb down: . -Ποια έκδοση για Windows είναι σταθερή ; :Thinking:

----------


## makdimnik

Μόλις εγκατέστησα την 1.8 beta! Επανήλθα στις παλιές καλές ταχύτητες.. Δεν μας τα 'χε πει ο ΟΤΕ για τις νέες του τακτικές  :No no:

----------


## Leonidas33

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
>  Οποτε οσος κοσμος περισσοτερος το μαθαινει και κατα συνεπεια δραστηριοποιειται τοσο το καλλιτερο φανταζομαι οτι ειναι και στην τελικη ισως μπορεσουμε να μαθουμε αν ειναι προβλημα ή πιλοτικη εφαρμογη τελικα αυτο που συμβαινει τον τελευταιο καιρο με τον ΟΤΕ.


Εγώ περιμένω μέχρι μέσα Μαρτίου που λένε θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι περισσότερες αναβαθμίσεις DSLAM,από όλους αυτούς που απέκτησαν σύνδεση τις γιορτές.Μπορεί να είναι και φήμες,αλλά κοντός ψαλμός :Embarassed:

----------


## iaptyx

Να καταθεσω κι εγώ πως οντως στην ιδια γραμμή ΑΡΥΣ την ιδια χρονικη στιγμή σε ενα τορρεντ του ubuntu επιανα με fothnet 107 k/s σε δευτερολεπτα.Αποσυνδεομαι και μπαινω με otenet με αποτελεσμα το download speed να κυμαινεται μεταξυ 10-15  k/s. Αμεσως εγκαθιστω το μtorrent 1.8 και η ταχυτητα ανεβαινει με σταθερο ρυθμό στα 100 k/s σε 2-3 λεπτα.

Η γραμμή ειναι 1024/256. Πιστευω πως οντως υπαρχει traffic shaping το οποιο μπορουμε να ξεγελασουμε με το deluge και το μtorrent 1.8.

Επομένως η λυση ειναι εκτος απο τις οποιες διαμαρτυριες τις οποιες ανετα μπορουν να πεταξουνε στον καλαθο των αχρηστων να διαδοσουμε παντου σε ολους τους p2p χρηστες που ειναι στην οτενετ οτι πρπει να χρησιμοποιουν αυτους τους clients.

Ετσι η επενδυση που έκανε η οτενετ σε φιλτρα θα ειναι μαλλον αχρηστη και θα σκεφτει καλα εαν τα επομενα χρηματα της σκοπευει να τα ξοδεψει σε traffic shaping modules για τους ρουτερ της η σε καινουρια κυκλωματα.

----------


## cuper

Πριν από λίγο αντικατέστησα την 1.6 έκδοση του μ-torrent με την 1.8-alpha-8682. Η διαφορά βγάζει μάτι. 
8 με 10 φορές πάνω το download στα ίδια torrents, μέσα σε 15 δευτερόλεπτα (όσο μου πήρε για να αναβαθμίσω το πρόγραμμα). Οι ρυθμίσεις ακριβώς πανομοιότυπες.

Στη συνέχεια:
Κλείνω το encryption στην 1.8, οι ταχύτητες περιορίζονται όπως στην 1.6 με encryption ανοιχτό.
Ανοίγω το encryption στην 1.8, το download στο θεό.
 :Thinking: 
Θέλω να το παρατηρήσω και τις επόμενες μέρες, για να δω αν είναι τυχαίο γεγονός ή υπάρχει δεδομένη κατάσταση, για να υπογράψω και εγώ.

----------


## shaq141a

Off Topic





> Δεν έχω δεί THN σημαντική διαφορά.Γενικά μέχρι 30% παραπάνω,αλλα κρασάρει σχεδόν μόνιμα. -Ποια έκδοση για Windows είναι σταθερή ;


Δυστυχώς καμία. Είναι κυρίως client για Linux.

----------


## Θάνος

Ενημέρωση....οι πριβέ τράκερς ένας ένας, άρχισαν να δέχονται την έκδοση 1.8! :Clap:

----------


## gtk

[1026k/256k]
εβαλα και γω την 1.8 b tou utorrent.
Ενω στην αρχή εδειχνε να μη μπαιρνει χαμπαρι απο TS, τωρα σταθεροποιηθηκε στα 20-30 κβ/s :Twisted Evil: 

Δοκίμασα και deluge αλλα καμια διαφορά...

Το http σταθερα στα 105 kb/s. To p2p traffic τη μια ειναι 20k, την άλλη 100k, την άλλη 10k!!!  :Mad: 
[/1024k/256k]

----------


## arial

Eβαλα και εγω το utorrent 1,8 , δεν βλεπω καμια σημαντικη διαφορα.. ισα ισα πανε και πιο αργα τα τορρεντ.. μηπως χριαζετε καμια ειδικη ρυθμιση ?

Και το encryption το εχω enable.

----------


## shaq141a

> Eβαλα και εγω το utorrent 1,8 , δεν βλεπω καμια σημαντικη διαφορα.. ισα ισα πανε και πιο αργα τα τορρεντ.. μηπως χριαζετε καμια ειδικη ρυθμιση ?
> 
> Και το encryption το εχω enable.


Πάντα well seeded torrent και για control screenshot από ftp otenet  :One thumb up:

----------


## schattenjager

*Frak me!!!* (BSG quote)

Στο ίδιο tracker με well seeded αρχείο είδα για πρώτη φορά 1,5-1,6 Μb/s σε torrent σταθερότατα!!!

Πλέον προσωπικά δεν έχω καμμία αμφιβολία για το τι συμβαίνει.

ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## anon

Εβαλα να κατέβει το mandriva linux 2008 με 450 seeders / 160 downloaders. Δεν εχω κλειδωμένες πόρτες, εχω κάνει και port forward και όλα, και χρησιμοποιώ έναν παλιάς γενιάς torrent client, και όχι απο τους καινούργιους με encryption κλπ (ΑΒC  ver 3.1). H γραμμή 1024/256, και η ταχύτητα στο torrent δεν ξεπερνά τα 6-7kbps. Με τίποτα, μισή ώρα το έιχα και το κοίταζα. Σε αντιδιαστολή δοκιμάζω να κατεβάσω το Fedora9 alpha. Kατευθείαν απο την αρχή στο τέρμα η γραμμή, 100+ Kbps (τον μόνο ενδοιασμό που έχω είναι ότι μπορεί να έχει transparent http/ftp proxy και να μην επιβαρύνεται με διεθνές traffic στην περίπτωσή μου). Σίγουρα υπάρχει throttling στα torrents, είμαι 99,99% βέβαιος, απλά με πιο καινούργιους clients και encryption και λοιπές τεχνικές ξεπερνάς το throttling μέχρι να σε πιάσουν και μετά να βγεί άλλος client κ.ο.κ.

Eπίσης δοκίμασα και το deluge που προτρέπουν πολλοί την ίδια ώρα, και πραγματικά μέσα σε 5 λεπτά περίπου είχε ήδη πιάσει τα 60Κbps και ανεβαίνει.

----------


## shaq141a

> Εβαλα να κατέβει το mandriva linux 2008 με 450 seeders / 160 downloaders. Δεν εχω κλειδωμένες πόρτες, εχω κάνει και port forward και όλα, και χρησιμοποιώ έναν παλιάς γενιάς torrent client, και όχι απο τους καινούργιους με encryption κλπ (ΑΒC). H γραμμή 1024/256, και η ταχύτητα στο torrent δεν ξεπερνά τα 6-7kbps. Με τίποτα, μισή ώρα το έιχα και το κοίταζα. Σε αντιδιαστολή δοκιμάζω να κατεβάσω το Fedora9 alpha. Kατευθείαν απο την αρχή στο τέρμα η γραμμή, 100+ Kbps (τον μόνο ενδοιασμό που έχω είναι ότι μπορεί να έχει transparent http/ftp proxy και να μην επιβαρύνεται με διεθνές traffic στην περίπτωσή μου). Σίγουρα υπάρχει throttling στα torrents, είμαι 99,99% βέβαιος, απλά με πιο καινούργιους clients και encryption και λοιπές τεχνικές ξεπερνάς το throttling μέχρι να σε πιάσουν και μετά να βγεί άλλος client κ.ο.κ.



???

Δεν κατάλαβα το παραπάνω post. Και το FEDORA με το ABC το κατέβασες;

----------


## anon

http download to fedora9, και κατέβαινε απο το πρωτο δευτερόλεπτο με 100+. Εχω χιλιάρα γραμμή.

Α, και είμαι σουπερ σούπερ light χρήστης. Σχεδόν ποτέ δεν ξεπερνώ το 1GB τον μήνα....

----------


## shaq141a

ΟΚ. Άρα γίνεται TS ακόμα και σε γραμμές που δεν κάνουν heavy usage, που δεν έγιναν upgrade με το τελευταίο κύμα αναβαθμίσεων. Πάντως δεν περίμενα με τίποτα να βάλει TS μέχρι και σε αυτούς που έχουν 1mbps γραμμή. Είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο. Και μάλιστα τόσο άγριο TS. 

Υπάρχει τρόπος η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ να ξέρει από πιο DSLAM γίνεται η σύνδεση, οπότε ανάλογα με τον φόρτο του DSLAM να διαφοροποιείται και η ένταση του TS;

----------


## gtk

Εχω 1mbit γραμμή και εχω στανταρ traffic shaping το τελευταιο καιρο.
Το πιο περιεργο παντως ειναι οτι ωρες-ωρες κανει disconnects και μετα την επανασυνδεση κατεβαζει με 100αρια σαν να μη τρεχει τιποτα!! Σαν να μου φαινεται, δηλαδη, οτι το traffic shaping γινεται ισως με randomized τροπο, για καποια χρονικα διαστηματα, ή ακομα και με round robin τρόπο  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 

ps: Παντως απο την εφαρμογη του TS και μετα, εχουν βελτιωθει αισθητα η ταχύτητα με το http/ftp protocol. Κατι ειναι και αυτο  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## tp!

Εγώ αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι…
Μερικά άτομα έχουν πρόβλημα έβαλαν μtorrent 1.8 beta και τώρα δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στα torrents αν και δεν είναι μονό πρόβλημα στα torrents αλλά γενικός σε p2p…
Και εγώ στην 1.8 beta δεν έχω τώρα πρόβλημα και πιάνω καλές ταχύτητες να βγω από την λίστα;.
Και αν την σπάσουν την κρυπτογράφηση; (οποία και αν είναι ακόμα να μπερδεύει ότι είναι ftp/http), και αν θέλω να τρέξω ένα πρόγραμμα p2p;  ( τι κάνω; )
Στεναχωριέμαι πραγματικά με  κάτι τέτοια που διαβάζω.

----------


## DamianDoi

λοιπον παιδες ακουγα τοοσο καιρο για το 1.8 alpha του utorrent....
δεν αλλαζα client "ειχα 1.6" και αυτο γιατι seedαρα 200 torrents και θα εχανα ολα τσ stats αλλα και θα επρεπε να ξαναβαλω ολα τα torrent απο την αρχη μιας και τα ειχα σε 10 διαφορετικουσ σκληρους..τελικα με τρελουσ ενδιασμουσ την αλλαξα,,,
ΑΦΩΝΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ....ιδιο torrent με encryption σε 1.6 κατεβαινε με 30κ/ς και με 1.8 και encryption me 1.3μβ/ς και αμα το αφησω και αλλο θα ανεβει και παραπανω ειμαι συγουρος..
τωρα ειμαι ακομα μα ακομα πιο συγουρος για traffic shaping απο  ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.

----------


## shaq141a

> Εγώ αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι…
> Μερικά άτομα έχουν πρόβλημα έβαλαν μtorrent 1.8 beta και τώρα δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στα torrents αν και δεν είναι μονό πρόβλημα στα torrents αλλά γενικός σε p2p…
> Και εγώ στην 1.8 beta δεν έχω τώρα πρόβλημα και πιάνω καλές ταχύτητες να βγω από την λίστα;.
> Και αν την σπάσουν την κρυπτογράφηση; (οποία και αν είναι ακόμα να μπερδεύει ότι είναι ftp/http), και αν θέλω να τρέξω ένα πρόγραμμα p2p;  ( τι κάνω; )
> Στενοχωριέμαι πραγματικά με  κάτι τέτοια που διαβάζω.


Είπαμε αν έχεις πρόβλημα με την 1.7.7 ή παλαιότερες εκδόσεις ενώ με την 1.8 που έχει βελτιωμένο encryption δεν έχεις πρόβλημα σημαίνει ότι η γραμμή έχει TS. Αυτό επειδή το encryption της 1.8 δεν το ανιχνεύει το TS του ΟΤΕ.

........Auto merged post: shaq141a added 4 Minutes and 28 Seconds later........




> Εχω 1mbit γραμμή και εχω στανταρ traffic shaping το τελευταιο καιρο.
> Το πιο περιεργο παντως ειναι οτι ωρες-ωρες κανει disconnects και μετα την επανασυνδεση κατεβαζει με 100αρια σαν να μη τρεχει τιποτα!! Σαν να μου φαινεται, δηλαδη, οτι το traffic shaping γινεται ισως με randomized τροπο, για καποια χρονικα διαστηματα, ή ακομα και με round robin τρόπο 
> 
> ps: Παντως απο την εφαρμογη του TS και μετα, εχουν βελτιωθει αισθητα η ταχύτητα με το http/ftp protocol. Κατι ειναι και αυτο


Αν μπορείς κράτα κάπουν την ΙΡ σου όταν παρατηρείς τέτοια φαινόμενα  :Wink:

----------


## DamianDoi

αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι λυση αυτο...ολα τα αλλα p2p δεν υποστηριζουν encryption οποτε ειναι αχρηστα και συνεπως πρεπει να προχωρισει το θεμα προς ΕΕΤΤ...

----------


## gtk

Τελικά η 1.8 του utorrent φαίνεται να μου λυνει το προβλημα του TS (για πόσο όμως??).

ps: Προσοχή στο νέο setting της νέας έκδοσης --> το maximum upload rate για κάθε torrent επηρεάζει και το maximum download rate. Πχ (αν βάλεις max up=1kb, μπορείς να κατεβάσεις Με max down=12kb. Αντίστοιχα up 2kb --> down 24kb , up 3kb-->down 36kb ) :RTFM:

----------


## shaq141a

> αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι λυση αυτο...ολα τα αλλα p2p δεν υποστηριζουν encryption οποτε ειναι αχρηστα και συνεπως πρεπει να προχωρισει το θεμα προς ΕΕΤΤ...


Για αυτό υπέγραψε.

----------


## tp!

> Είπαμε αν έχεις πρόβλημα με την 1.7.7 ή παλαιότερες εκδόσεις ενώ με την 1.8 που έχει βελτιωμένο encryption δεν έχεις πρόβλημα σημαίνει ότι η γραμμή έχει TS. Αυτό επειδή το encryption της 1.8 δεν το ανιχνεύει το TS του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: shaq141a added 4 Minutes and 28 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Αν μπορείς κράτα κάπουν την ΙΡ σου όταν παρατηρείς τέτοια φαινόμενα


Ναι το ξέρω αλλά μερικά άτομα έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν υπογραφούν γιατί το έλυσαν με την 1.8 beta, το TS μένει όμως και δεν το καταλαβαίνουν.
Για αυτό λέω σε αυτά τα άτομα ότι, έχεις πρόβλημα και πρέπει να λύσουμε όλοι μαζί εδώ με την διαμαρτυρία και δεν είναι σωστό να λες οκ είμαι τώρα με 1.8 beta άντε γεια όταν ξανά έχω πρόβλημα θα έρθω να δω τι θα κάνω.
(με απλά λόγια, και φιλικά πάντα!!!)

----------


## shaq141a

Off Topic





> ps: Προσοχή στο νέο setting της νέας έκδοσης --> το maximum upload rate για κάθε torrent επηρεάζει και το maximum download rate. Πχ (αν βάλεις max up=1kb, μπορείς να κατεβάσεις Με max down=12kb. Αντίστοιχα up 2kb --> down 24kb , up 3kb-->down 36kb )


Αυτό είναι θετικό. p2p is sharing.
	


........Auto merged post: shaq141a added 1 Minutes and 58 Seconds later........




> Ναι το ξέρω αλλά μερικά άτομα έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν υπογραφούν γιατί το έλυσαν με την 1.8 beta, το TS μένει όμως και δεν το καταλαβαίνουν.
> Για αυτό λέω σε αυτά τα άτομα ότι, έχεις πρόβλημα και πρέπει να λύσουμε όλοι μαζί εδώ με την διαμαρτυρία και δεν είναι σωστό να λες οκ είμαι τώρα με 1.8 beta άντε γεια όταν ξανά έχω πρόβλημα θα έρθω να δω τι θα κάνω.
> (με απλά λόγια, και φιλικά πάντα!!!)


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## gtk

[QUOTE=shaq141a;1841180]

Off Topic




Αυτό είναι θετικό. p2p is sharing.
	


Οντως, έτσι είναι. Θεωρούσα πως είναι ένα bug και απορούσα πως δε το είχαν διορ8ώσει μέχρι την 1.7 !!

----------


## DamianDoi

> Για αυτό υπέγραψε.


χαχα shaq ο πρωτος που εστειλε την υπογραφη του στον mod ειμαι εγω  :Razz: 
ασχετα που το ανεφερα μετα απο σενα  :Razz: 
τεσπα πλακα κανουμε...μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα και να μαζεψουμε ατομα.

----------


## IGITIHI

Η δική μου περίπτωση έχει ως εξής:

Τις τελευταίες 3 εβδομάδες περίπου παρατήρησα ότι τα torrents "σέρνονται". Επειδή κατεβάζω συνέχεια από γνωστό εληνικό private tracker, είχα εκνευριστεί πολύ καθώς έμπαινα από τους πρώτους στο swarm και πάντοτε ολοκλήρωνα το κατέβασμα τελευταίος. Ξεκινούσα δηλαδή να κατεβάζω κάποιο torrent τη στιγμή που είχε 1 seeder και μόλις 6-7 leechers (και εννοείται πως είχα ενεργό μόνο το συγκεκριμένο torrent), πήγαινα για ύπνο και το πρωι έβλεπα ότι οι seeders ήταν πλέον πάνω από 200 κι εγώ ακόμα... κατέβαζα.

Παρατήρησα ότι ενώ εγω δεν μπορούσα να πιάσω πάνω από 1k/s από κάθε seeder, οι άλλοι leechers έπιαναν μια χαρα ταχύτητες (η στήλη peer download έδειχνε ακόμα και τριψήφια νούμερα). Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν όταν κατέβαζα ένα αρχείο από private tracker του εξωτερικού το οποίο είχε μόνο 2 seeders και ο μοναδικός που κατέβαζε ήμουν εγώ. Έπιανα λοιπόν με το ζόρι 2k/s και νόμιζα ότι φταίνει οι seeders. Κάποια στιγμή ξεκίνησε να κατεβάζει και κάποιος άλλος και έπιασε 600k/s! Σύντομα ολοκλήρωσε το download κι εγώ συνέχισα ακάθεκτος με 3k/s πλέον.

Όλα τα παραπάνω γίνονταν με uTorrent 1.7 (και encryption enabled). Σήμερα έβαλα την 1.8 και όλα πάνε ρολόι. Σκοπέυω λοιπόν να υπογράψω την επιστολή.

----------


## aiolos.01

H EETT έχει υποχρέωση να ελέγξει την ορθότητα κάθε καταγγελίας. Δεν χρειάζεται συλλογή υπογραφών για να γίνει αυτό. Οχι οτι βλάπτει σε τίποτα βέβαια. Φυσικά θα υπογράψω και εγώ, όχι για την ΕΕΤΤ αλλά για να δείξουμε στον οτε και στους άλλους που σίγουρα σκέφτονται να κάνουν το ίδιο οτι δεν είμαστε άσχετοι και μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε πότε μας κλέβουν. Γιατί το να μην παίρνεις αυτό που πληρώνεις κλεψιά είναι.

----------


## slow

Παιδιά υπογράψτε!!! (προσοχή άτομα με άλλου ίδους προβλήματα ή που δεν έχουν τεστάρει με σιγουριά ότι έχουν πρόβλημα με TS καλό θα είναι να το σιγουρέψουν πρώτα)

Δεν είναι το ίδιο να μαζευτούν 100 υπογραφές με 1000.

Όσοι ποιο πολλοί τόσο δυσκολότερο να αρχίσει τα "παπατζιλικια" ο οτε, του στυλ "έχω τόσες χιλιάδες συνδρομητές ε και καμιά κατοσταριά από αυτούς κάτι κάνουν λάθος και έχουν πρόβλημα"

Και πρέπει να το πάρουμε όλοι χαμπάρι γι αυτό και το ξαναλέω...
Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αυτό είναι ένα πιλοτικό TS του οτε που εφαρμόζεται -ακόμη- σε σχετικά περιορισμένο βαθμό, ανά περιοχές, χρήστες, ή DSLAM και γι αυτό φαίνεται αρκετοί δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με τα P2P. Aυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα είναι για πάντα πιλοτικό ή ότι τους εξασφαλίζει στο μέλλον.
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν ζητάμε να υπογράψουν άτομα που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με TS αλλά να συγκεντροθούμε και να υπογράψουμε όλοι όσοι έχουμε.

Επίσης (γι αυτούς που δεν διάβασαν όλα τα posts) αν νομίζετε ότι μπορεί να έχετε πρόβλημα αλλά δεν είστε σίγουροι αν είναι από TS ή από κάποια άλλη αιτία μπορείτε να κάνετε το test που λεν τα παιδιά με την έκδοση 1.8 του utorrent (μία δοκιμή με encryption και μια χωρίς, σε ένα πολύ καλά seedαρισμένο torrent)
Ανεβάσετε και ένα screenshot ώστε να μπορέσουμε να διαπιστώσουμε αν πράγματι είναι πρόβλημα από TS.

----------


## MNP-10

Μεχρι στιγμης ειμαστε στις 12-13* υπογραφες.

* Εκκρεμουν κατι λεπτομερειες των στοιχειων για μια. Εχει ειδοποιηθει ο submitter με pm.

----------


## dilliger

> λοιπον παιδες ακουγα τοοσο καιρο για το 1.8 alpha του utorrent....
> δεν αλλαζα client "ειχα 1.6" και αυτο γιατι seedαρα 200 torrents και θα εχανα ολα τσ stats αλλα και θα επρεπε να ξαναβαλω ολα τα torrent απο την αρχη μιας και τα ειχα σε 10 διαφορετικουσ σκληρους..τελικα με τρελουσ ενδιασμουσ την αλλαξα,,,
> ΑΦΩΝΟΣ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ....ιδιο torrent με encryption σε 1.6 κατεβαινε με 30κ/ς και με 1.8 και encryption me 1.3μβ/ς και αμα το αφησω και αλλο θα ανεβει και παραπανω ειμαι συγουρος..
> τωρα ειμαι ακομα μα ακομα πιο συγουρος για traffic shaping απο  ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.




Off Topic


		Συγνωμη κιολας ρε παιδια αν γινομαι κακος και χωρις να εχω κατι προσωπικο με τον damiandoi ( που το ονομα του μου θυμιζει την " παιχτουρα" που εφερε φετος η ομαδα μου ο βαζελος), αλλα αν υπαρχουν 2000 χρηστες σαν τον παραπανω στον ΟΤΕ τι περιμενετε να κανει ο παροχος? να κατσει με σταυρωμενα τα χερια εις βαρος των αλλων χρηστων? Δηλαδη να φτασουμε σε ενα σημειο που εγω που θελω να μπω πχ. στο off-campus του πανεπστημιου μου , να μην μπορω να το κανω σωστα γιατι 20000 ατομα seedaroyn 200 torrents from 10 hard disks o καθενας και κατεβαζουν αλλα τοσα για να "κρατησουν τα στατιστικα τους¨ ?. Σας φαινεται λογικη αυτη η κατασταση? 
Υπαρχει και το γ@μ...νο το fair usage policy ffs.  :Twisted Evil:   :RTFM:  
Κατεβαστε οτι μπορειτε τωρα ρε παλληκαρια γιατι αναποφευκτα θα γινει οχι traffic shapping, αλλα cap και μειωμενα ορια της ωρες αιχμης.
Και οσοι θελουν να "στησουν server για τορρεντ" με 29 Ε το μηνα θα αναγκαζονται να πληρωσουν περισσοτερα λεφτα για αυτο που θελουν. Δεν γινεται να τα εξισωνουμε ολα ρε γαμωτη μ

----------


## MNP-10

Το θεμα ειναι η διαφανεια στις τακτικες του παροχου ωστε να ξερουν οι χρηστες να πραξουν αναλογα. Θελει να βαλει και cap και ογκοχρεωση με 10Ε / kilobyte? Ας βαλει. Οχι ομως αφου εχει ενεργοποιηθει ο χρηστης. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για πολιτικες TS ή αλλου ειδους κοψιματα, τυπου Comcast / ΗΠΑ.

----------


## petkorn

Παιδιά όσον αφορά το μtorrent 1.8b επειδή το δοκιμάζω εδώ και 2-3 μέρες και είχα φρικάρει αλλά έκανα ένα μεγάλο λάθος. Για να αποκλείσετε άλλη μια περίπτωση κακής ρύθμισης σας παραθέτω το help topic του ως προς το Global Bandwidth Limiting:


The Maximum upload rate field is self-explanatory. It will limit the maximum rate at which &#181;Torrent will upload. Setting the value to 0 is equivalent to setting it to unlimited. Setting the value to anywhere between 1 and 5 will limit your download speed to 6 times the set upload speed, and you will see a "Download Limited" message in the status bar. This value is interpreted in KiB/s, so please enter it as such. 
Eλπίζω να βοήθησα.
συγγνώμη (μετά το είδα) έχει ξανααναφερθεί απο άλλον user, αλλά είναι βασικό!

----------


## anon

Παρόλο που είμαι αντίθετος στην αλόγιστη χρήση, και το έχω δείξει άλλωστε με τόσα μυνήματα, πολιτικές TS πίσω απο την πλάτη ειναι πολύ χειρότερες και φυσικά κατακριτέες. Εχω κάνει και δημοσιεύσει και εγώ τις δοκιμές μου, και πραγματικά απο ότι φαίνεται ο ΟΤΕ κάνει TS. Είχα έναν ενδοιασμό, ότι μπορεί το TS να γίνεται απο την άλλη άκρη, εκεί όπου βρίσκονται οι seeders, όπως πχ στην περίπτωση της comcast, αλλά εδώ κάποια μέλη ανέφεραν ότι ενώ αυτοι κατέβαζαν με τις super low ταχύτητες απο τον ίδιο seeder άλλοι πετούσαν. Οπως επίσης με seeders που είναι εν Ελλάδι, άρα το TS γινεται (και) εδώ.

Και παρόλο που μπορεί με έναν νεώτερο torrent client να το ξεπερνάς αυτό, αυτό ειναι πρόσκαιρο. Σύντομα θα ενημερώσει ο πάροχος το deep packet inspection με τις καινούργιες υπογραφές και αλγορίθμους, και πολύ σύντομα κα αυτό θα σέρνετε (μέχρι βέβαια να βγει και πάλι νέος client διαφορετικός απο πρίν). Δηλαδή ένα παιχνίδι σαν την γάτα με το ποντίκι. Αρα, ακόμη και όσοι απο εσάς έχετε δεί την υγειά σας με νέο client, αυτό ειναι προσωρινό. Πρέπει να υπάρξει οριστική αμετάκλητη λύση στο πρόβλημα, και αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο με πίεση στον πάροχο με όλα τα μέσα. *Συμμετέχετε λοιπόν στο διάβημα τώρα!*

Συμπερασματικά είναι αυτό που είπε και ο MNP. Ο πάροχος δεν συνάδει με το συμβόλαιο που μας δίνει, γιατί κάτι τέτοιο δεν αναφέρεται. Τα πειράματα το τεκμηριώνουν πλέον πάσης αμφιβολίας. Εαν είχαμε την δυνατότητα ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να κινηθούμε και νομικά εναντίον του, για αθέτηση συμβολαίου; Κάποιος νομικος ας δώσει τα φώτα του. Οπως και νάχει, αυτό το πράγμα πρέπει να γίνει ξεκάθαρο. Και να γίνει όσο το δυνατό ευρέως γνωστό, γιατί έτσι θα επηρεάσει και την αγορά.

----------


## yiannis_1

Παιδιά και εγω μέσα στην ομαδική καταγγελεία. Πάλι καλά που στο σπίτι άφησα 4net...

----------


## lewton

Χμμ, αν ο ΟΤΕ έκανε αποδεδειγμένα TS, με αποδεδειγμένο αποτέλεσμα το να είχαν οι χρήστες του τέλεια pings σε οτιδήποτε εκτός p2p, μπορεί και να έβαζα ADSL OTE.
Είμαι υπέρ του TS, αλλά όχι όταν γίνεται στα μουλωχτά, αντίθετα όταν ο πάροχος έχει τα κότσια να το πει και (πιο συγκεκριμένα) να *εγγυηθεί* ότι θα το κάνει.

----------


## yiannis_1

Εξω απο το χορό χορεύεις lewton.
Τα 40-70kb/s (που γίνονται 90-130kb/s αν αλλάξεις torrent client και πας σε κάτι με encryption) ανεξαρτήτος γραμμής δεν παλεύονται. 
Με 384 και κατέβαζα με 38-42 πριν 4 χρόνια...
Ε όχι και στην 8αρα να κατεβάζω το ίδιο.
Ας με έκοβαν τουλάχιστον στα 300-400.
Η να με έκοβαν αν εκανα κίνηση 10  giga την μέρα, όχι τον μήνα που κατεβάζω εγω...

----------


## lewton

> Εξω απο το χορό χορεύεις lewton.
> Τα 40-70kb/s (που γίνονται 90-130kb/s αν αλλάξεις torrent client και πας σε κάτι με encryption) ανεξαρτήτος γραμμής δεν παλεύονται. 
> Με 384 και κατέβαζα με 38-42 πριν 4 χρόνια...
> Ε όχι και στην 8αρα να κατεβάζω το ίδιο.
> Ας με έκοβαν τουλάχιστον στα 300-400.
> Η να με έκοβαν αν εκανα κίνηση 10-20 giga την μέρα, όχι τον μήνα που κατεβάζω εγω...


Μπορεί να είναι και έτσι (εννοώ το χορό).
Δες το αλλιώς όμως. Αν δεν έκανε το TS αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ, δε θα μπορούσαρε να σερφάρετε. Εφόσον έκανε το λάθος να υποτιμήσει το βάρος των 24 Mbps, σε συνδιασμό με την εισροή πελατών λόγω των νέων τιμών του Conn-X, τότε πάμε σε Crisis Management, και προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι από το να μην έκανε τίποτα καλύτερα είναι που κάνει TS.
Να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα του πάρει να αναβαθμίσει τις γραμμές. Η OTEGlobe δικό του παιδί είναι, επομένως λογικά δε θα κρατήσει πολύ αυτή η κατάσταση.

----------


## anon

Eπιπρόσθετη επιβεβαίωση. Δοκιμάζω με ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ 1mbps, αλλά συνδεση 4ΝΕΤ, το ίδιο αρχειο (mandriva linux 2008, 420+seeders/120downloaders), και με τον ίδιο αρχαίο torrent client (ABC ver3.1). Κάνει ενάμισυ λεπτό μέχρι να τερματίσει την γραμμή (100Kbps). Με deluge την τερματίζει σε κάποια δευτερόλεπτα. Υπενθυμίζω ότι με  ΟΤΕΝΕΤ με τον client ABC μετα απο μισή ώρα δεν είχε περάσει τα 7kbps και μόνο με νέο torrent client deluge τερμάτισε σε 2 περίπου λεπτά την γραμμή στα 100+Kbps , oπως επίσης η γραμμή τερμάτισε με http/ftp download και πάλι με 100+Kbps. Ειναι λοιπόν 100% καθαρό TS. Δεν υπάρχει, τουλάχιστον για μένα πλέον καμμιά απολύτως αμφιβολία.

Σίγουρα το TS βελτιώνει δραματικά την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας σε light users που κάνουν μόνο http/smtp περιορισμένη κίνηση. Οπότε λογικά εμένει με συμφέρει κάτι τέτοιο. Ομως (1) είμαι κατάφορα αντίθετος σε κινήσεις στα μουλωχτά (2) είμαι αντίθετος σε δραστηριότητες που καταστρατηγούν το network neutrality (γιαυτό και προτιμώ cap απο TS).

Το άλλο κακό με το TS είναι πως δεν ξέρεις εσύ ο πελάτης πως γίνεται. Δεν κοινοποιείτα, ούτε πρόκειται να κοινοποιηθεί, το σύνολο των κανόνων στο QoS. Ασε δε που μπορεί να αλλάζει απο DSLAM σε DSLAM, μέχρι και ναναι ανα λογαριασμό πελάτη (κάτι που σίγουρα δεν γίνεται, γιατί είπα ότι είμαι σούπερ ελαφρύς χρήστης, θα πρέπει να με έχουν στα ώπα ώπα, έχω γραμμή για να κάθετε). Σήμερα τα p2p, αύριο το email (γιατί τι πειράζει εαν αντί 2 δεύτερα κάνει 20;;;;; ) και μεθαύριο και εγώ δεν ξέρω τί... Ολα αυτά στο πλαίσιο ότι το bw είναι ακριβό... Ναι ρε φίλε δώσε μου τα 24Mbps που ούτως ή άλλως δεν σου κοστίζει μέχρι το DSLAM καμμιά διαφορά, και χώρισε πλέον το πελατολόγιο σου με όγκο! Οσοι νομίζουν ότι το να δεχτούν το TS εαν αυτό αναφέρεται σε συμβόλαιο, τους καλύπτει, πλανώνται πλάνη οικτρά. Απο την στιγμή που θα δεχτείς να υπογράψεις ότι θα υπάρχει TS, το πως θα γίνει το TS δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις. Γιαυτο η μόνη λύση είναι το cap και να παιχτεί το παιχνίδι πλέον εκεί.

----------


## snowman30

Και εγω μολις εβαλα την 1,8 αρχισα να κατεβαζω απο private tracker me 0.7-1 MB ,ενω πριν κατεβαζα με 0,2 .Συχρονιζω εδω στην Βεροια στα 16550/1023.Μπορει καποιο παιδι να ποσταρει ρυθμισεις για την 1,8(8682)?

----------


## lewton

> Μπορεί να είναι και έτσι (εννοώ το χορό).
> Δες το αλλιώς όμως. Αν δεν έκανε το TS αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ, δε θα μπορούσαρε να σερφάρετε. Εφόσον έκανε το λάθος να υποτιμήσει το βάρος των 24 Mbps, σε συνδιασμό με την εισροή πελατών λόγω των νέων τιμών του Conn-X, τότε πάμε σε Crisis Management, και προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι από το να μην έκανε τίποτα καλύτερα είναι που κάνει TS.
> Να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα του πάρει να αναβαθμίσει τις γραμμές. Η OTEGlobe δικό του παιδί είναι, επομένως λογικά δε θα κρατήσει πολύ αυτή η κατάσταση.


Θα πέταγα και ένα «βάλτε όλοι Net One», αλλά δε θέλω να γίνω ίδιος με τα faboys του ΟΤΕ που περνάνε από τα forums των εναλλακτικών και όπου δουν πρόβλημα λένε ότι μόνη λύση είναι η επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ.  :Razz:

----------


## anon

Δυστυχώς για την πλειοψηφία του ελλαδικού χώρου, δεν υπάρχει ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο εναλλακτικών. Ακόμη και στην ΑΘήνα / Αττική δεν καλύπτονται όλες οι περιοχές, ασε δε που έχουν τιγκάρει με συνδέσεις και δεν προλαβαίνουν, άρα το τοπίο προς το παρόν ειναι ή ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ με κάποιο πάροχο ή με connex. Kαι δυστυχώς ισχυει, αν θες να έχεις (κατα κανόνα) γρήγορα μια σύνδεση ιντερνετ, αυτή ειναι μόνο με connex. Mε τους άλλους μετράς μήνες.... Ωστόσο αυτή η πολιτική του ΟΤΕ, μπορεί να διώξει αρκετό κόσμο. Απο την μια μπορεί να τον συμφέρει. Θα θελήσουν να φύγουν οι βαριοί χρήστες απο τον ΟΤΕ, η φύρα. Ακόμα καλύτερα γιαυτόν. Μπορεί να φύγουν μαζί με αυτούς και αρκετοί ελαφριοί. Το θέμα είναι πόσο μεγάλη "ζημιά" θα κάνει αυτη η πολιτική απο την άποψη των ελαφριών χρηστών. Γιατους βαριούς χρήστες και εγώ εαν ήμουν στην θέση του ΟΤΕ, σαν επιχείρηση, δεν θα με ένοιαζε καθόλου, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, να φύγουν.

----------


## g_alkis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Συγνωμη κιολας ρε παιδια αν γινομαι κακος και χωρις να εχω κατι προσωπικο με τον damiandoi ( που το ονομα του μου θυμιζει την " παιχτουρα" που εφερε φετος η ομαδα μου ο βαζελος), αλλα αν υπαρχουν 2000 χρηστες σαν τον παραπανω στον ΟΤΕ τι περιμενετε να κανει ο παροχος? να κατσει με σταυρωμενα τα χερια εις βαρος των αλλων χρηστων? Δηλαδη να φτασουμε σε ενα σημειο που εγω που θελω να μπω πχ. στο off-campus του πανεπστημιου μου , να μην μπορω να το κανω σωστα γιατι 20000 ατομα seedaroyn 200 torrents from 10 hard disks o καθενας και κατεβαζουν αλλα τοσα για να "κρατησουν τα στατιστικα τους¨ ?. Σας φαινεται λογικη αυτη η κατασταση? 
> Υπαρχει και το γ@μ...νο το fair usage policy ffs.   
> Κατεβαστε οτι μπορειτε τωρα ρε παλληκαρια γιατι αναποφευκτα θα γινει οχι traffic shapping, αλλα cap και μειωμενα ορια της ωρες αιχμης.
> Και οσοι θελουν να "στησουν server για τορρεντ" με 29 Ε το μηνα θα αναγκαζονται να πληρωσουν περισσοτερα λεφτα για αυτο που θελουν. Δεν γινεται να τα εξισωνουμε ολα ρε γαμωτη μ





> Μπορεί να είναι και έτσι (εννοώ το χορό).
> Δες το αλλιώς όμως. Αν δεν έκανε το TS αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ, δε θα μπορούσαρε να σερφάρετε. Εφόσον έκανε το λάθος να υποτιμήσει το βάρος των 24 Mbps, σε συνδιασμό με την εισροή πελατών λόγω των νέων τιμών του Conn-X, τότε πάμε σε Crisis Management, και προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι από το να μην έκανε τίποτα καλύτερα είναι που κάνει TS.
> Να δούμε πόσο καιρό θα του πάρει να αναβαθμίσει τις γραμμές. Η OTEGlobe δικό του παιδί είναι, επομένως λογικά δε θα κρατήσει πολύ αυτή η κατάσταση.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## yiannis_1

Εγω απο τα νεύρα μου εχω γεμίσει τον dlmanager downloads απο FTP στην Ote γραμμή κατεβάζω φούλ. 
Όταν πανε να τελειώσουν πατάω επανεκκίνηση.

Απο μένα δε θα γλυτώσουν ούτε kilobyte ταχύτητας... :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: 

Δεν συνεχίζεται και οι υπόλοιποι την σταυροφορία μου!!!
Αμα τα λιώσουμε όλα τι θα κάνουν??? Θα βάλουν TS και στο FTP???

----------


## shaq141a

> Εγω απο τα νεύρα μου εχω γεμίσει τον dlmanager downloads απο FTP στην Ote γραμμή κατεβάζω φούλ. 
> Όταν πανε να τελειώσουν πατάω επανεκκίνηση.
> 
> Απο μένα δε θα γλυτώσουν ούτε kilobyte ταχύτητας...
> 
> Δεν συνεχίζεται και οι υπόλοιποι την σταυροφορία μου!!!
> Αμα τα λιώσουμε όλα τι θα κάνουν??? Θα βάλουν TS και στο FTP???


Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι καλή στρατηγική και ούτε την επικροτώ, αλλά για καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα χρησιμοποίησε ftp του εξωτερικού. :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## MNP-10

Αυτο και αν ειναι τιμωρια.. Btw, να κανεις συχνη εναλλαγη στους download servers ωστε να μην τους διογκωνεις πολυ το traffic. Ο ΟΤΕ πες φταιει και θα πληρωσει, οι αλλοι? Εκτος και αν ειναι ο ftp της microsoft πχ  :Biggrin:

----------


## yiannis_1

> Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι καλή στρατηγική και ούτε την επικροτώ, αλλά για καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα χρησιμοποίησε ftp του εξωτερικού.


 :Wink:  Σίγουρα δεν την επικροτείς αλλά μας βοηθάς πολύ.
Πολύ σωστή η παρατήρηση σου.
Και κανένα σκριπτάκι να επανεκκινεί το dls αυτόματα θέλουμε. :Twisted Evil: 
Μπουκώστε τον ρε να μην πηγαίνει βήμα.
Για να δούμε παρά τα λεγόμενά μου δεν εχω δεί κανάν admin να επεμβαίνει ακόμα.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Για να δούμε παρά τα λεγόμενά μου δεν εχω δεί κανάν admin να επεμβαίνει ακόμα.


Και να κάνει τι, να τονίσει πόσο ανώριμη και καταχρηστική είναι η συμπεριφορά σου για τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες που είναι στο ίδιο DSLAM? αντε να το κάνω εγώ για να μην έχεις παράπονο ...  :Whistle:

----------


## yiannis_1

Δεν ξέρω ίσως να αφυπνίσει και τους γείτονες μου που δεν σκαμπάζουν απο όρους του στύλ p2p & ftp?
Ίσως τους αφυπνίσει τόσο που να τρελάνουν τα help desk των Oteτζίδων.
Εσείς τι πιστεύεται πως πρέπει να τρώμε ότι μας σερβίρουν?
Και παιδιά δεν ανεφέρομαι τώρα στους mods των οποίων ή θέση είναι δύσκολη και ειδική.
Αναφέρομαι σε όλους που βλέπουμε τους όρους των συμβολαίων μας να αθετούνται.
Γιατί? Γιατί ο μέσος χρήστης είναι ηλίθιος. Έτσι μας βλέπουν παιδιά... 
Δεν πρέπει να γίνει ντόρος ώστε να μάθουν όλοι τι κάνουν κάποιοι πίσω απο την πλάτη μας.
Να τους αφήσουμε να το κουκουλώσουν και αυτό?

----------


## anon

Αντι να βάζετε ασκοπα downloads, και τα οποία ακόμα πιο πολύ θα δικαιολογούν στα μάτια των παρόχων την ανάγκη bandwidth regulation, κάντε ένα κόπο να συνυπογράψετε το διάβημα, και μεταφέρετε αυτό σε φίλους / γνωστούς να το κάνουν και αυτοί. Ενα διάβημα με 12-20 υπογραφές, θα φαίνεται ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι γραφικοί. Ενα διάβημα με 500 υπογραφές ειναι κάτι που δεν περνά απαρατήρητο. Με 1000+ θα μας γράψουν και τα ΜΜΕ (και το press-gr  :Laughing:  )

----------


## sakisr21

> εγω απλα για αλλη μια φορα θα προσθεσω "και κουραστηκα να το λεω"........
> με το να κοροιδεψεις το traffic shaping με το encryption καποιου torrent client δεν σημαινει οτι το traffic shaping παυει να υπαρχει..εχετε κυριολεκτικα κανει 100000000 αναφορες σε αλλαγη του utorrent σε 1.8 και να κανετε τεστ πανω σε αυτο για να δειτε τι γινεται.....
> υπαρχει καποιος εδω μεσα που να μπορει να καταλαβει οτι ειναι και τα αλλα p2p???ΜΠΟΡΕΙ??
> Aναφερομαι καθαρα σε αυτους που λενε οτι εχουν προβλημα με TS...ναι ειμαι και εγω ενας απο αυτους αλλα δεν εχω κωλησει με το παλιο utorrent..
> λετε σε ολους να κανουν τεστ συμφονα με εκδοσεις του utorrent για να βγαλετε συμπερασματα.με αυτο τον τροπο δεν λυνεται τιποτα.........................


ετσιι μπραβο νταμιαν εχις απολυτο δικιο και εγω το dc++ εχω πανω απο 3 χρονια και μολις πηγα οτε πανε ολα κατεβαζω απο 20 χρηστες και πιανω το πολυ 25-30 ενω τις προτες μερες με 1050 και πανω. ολα τα αλλα ινε π----------ες. το ιδιο και με τα torrent απο 1.61 μεχρι και 1.8[ καπος καλιτερα] και deluge παει το πολυ μεχρι 180 για λιγο κε μετα πεφτει στα 70-80.τελικα τι γινετε ολοι ασχετοι γιναμε ξαφνικα!!!!!!!!!. :Lock:  :Lock:

----------


## MNP-10

17 ονοματα ως τωρα.

----------


## sakisr21

> Να ρωτησω εγω κατι ;
> Ο ΟΤΕ ποτε πηρε το καινουργιο IP Range της μορφης 79.χχχ.χχχ.χχχ ;
> Μηπως το προβλημα δεν ειναι trafic shaping εσκεμενο, αλλα επειδη υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα (hardware), μετα την ενσωματωση αυτων των IP και μεχρι να λυθει αυτο, εχει ως αποτελεσμα να υπαρχει προβλημα σε p2p ;


αφτο ισως παιζει τελικα καπιο ρολο γιατι οσο ιχα IP 210χχχχ δεν ιχα προβλημα.

........Auto merged post: sakisr21 added 5 Minutes and 17 Seconds later........




> Δειτε το template της επιστολης προς την ΕΕΤΤ και πειτε τη γνωμη σας πριν προχωρησουμε σε συγκεντρωση ονοματων & αποστολη.


καλο εγω ειμαι μεσα. :One thumb up:

----------


## yiannis_1

Τι και πως συμπληρώνουμε στο PDF?
H version που εχω δεν επιτρέπει επεξεργασία.
Στα παραδείγματα βάζουμε οπωσδήποτε δικό μας παράδειγμα?
Εγω ας πούμε βλέπω ότι η 4net 2 μβιτ στο σπίτι στα ίδια torrent βγάζει 220 kb/s
ενω η 8αρα Οτε στη δουλειά βγάζει  40-60kb/s. Και οι 2 συνδέσεις σε γραμμές οτε στο dslam άνοιξης. 
ADSL over Isdn και οι 2 με καλύτερα στατιστικά στην περίπτωση που ο Isp είναι ο Οτε.
Συνεπώς μόνο ο κόφτης του Οτε παίζει να δημιουργεί αυτή την χαώδη διαφορά...
Το σημαντικότερο.
Νομικά είμαστε καλυμένοι ή παίζει να βρούμε και το μπελά μας; 
Μιλάμε για δημοσιεύσεις account εδω δεν αστιευόμαστε...
Ούτε στην blacklist του οτε θέλω να μπώ...

----------


## MNP-10

Το pdf δεν συμπληρωνεται, θα παει ως ειναι με τα 3 ενδεικτικα παραδειγματα. Προφανως ο καθενας μπορει να βγαλει απο μονος του 100 captures Χ 100 ατομα = 10.000 παραδειγματα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο θα χρειαστει να διερευνηθει απο την ΕΕΤΤ, αρα οτι και να της δειξεις - το ιδιο ειναι.

Η επιστολη ουσιαστικα ζηταει απ'την ΕΕΤΤ να διερευνησει το ζητημα του τι κανει ο ΟΤΕ και να παρει θεση. Δεν μπορω να φανταστω πως καποιος μπορει να βρει τον μπελα του απο κατι τετοιο - αλλα αν φοβαται για κατι ή ειναι αβεβαιος για το τι συμβαινει (ωστε να μην συγκαταλεγει τον εαυτο του λανθασμενα ενω εχει πχ λαθος ρυθμισεις σε καποιο client), απλα δε συμμετεχει. 




> Μιλάμε για δημοσιεύσεις account εδω δεν αστιευόμαστε...


Αμα δε δηλωσεις σε πιο account ειναι το προβλημα, τοτε προφανως δεν εχει νοημα. Το υπογραφει και ενας περαστικος στο δρομο που δεν εχει δει internet στη ζωη του και φτιαχνεις μια αναξιοπιστη λιστα με 10.000 ατομα.

----------


## shaq141a

> Τι και πως συμπληρώνουμε στο PDF?
> H version που εχω δεν επιτρέπει επεξεργασία.
> Στα παραδείγματα βάζουμε οπωσδήποτε δικό μας παράδειγμα?
> Εγω ας πούμε βλέπω ότι η 4net 2 μβιτ στο σπίτι στα ίδια torrent βγάζει 220 kb/s
> ενω η 8αρα Οτε στη δουλειά βγάζει  40-60kb/s. Και οι 2 συνδέσεις σε γραμμές οτε στο dslam άνοιξης. 
> ADSL over Isdn και οι 2 με καλύτερα στατιστικά στην περίπτωση που ο Isp είναι ο Οτε.
> Συνεπώς μόνο ο κόφτης του Οτε παίζει να δημιουργεί αυτή την χαώδη διαφορά...
> Το σημαντικότερο.
> Νομικά είμαστε καλυμένοι ή παίζει να βρούμε και το μπελά μας; 
> ...


Δεν συμπληρώνεις τίποτα. Στέλνεις τα στοιχεία σου (ονομα, OTENET account, τηλέφωνο και διευθυνση) στον MNP-10

----------


## anon

δεν συμπληρώνεις το pdf. Στελνεις τα στοιχεία αυτά με προσωπικό μήνυμα στον MNP-10.

----------


## RaiDeR

> εγω απλα για αλλη μια φορα θα προσθεσω "και κουραστηκα να το λεω"........
> με το να κοροιδεψεις το traffic shaping με το encryption καποιου torrent client δεν σημαινει οτι το traffic shaping παυει να υπαρχει..εχετε κυριολεκτικα κανει 100000000 αναφορες σε αλλαγη του utorrent σε 1.8 και να κανετε τεστ πανω σε αυτο για να δειτε τι γινεται.....
> υπαρχει καποιος εδω μεσα που να μπορει να καταλαβει ο............................


Πολύ σωστός ! υπάρχουν και άλλα προγράμματα, και το dc  είναι ένα από τα πιο γνωστά και χρησιμοποιειται απο πολλους  :Smile:

----------


## g_alkis

> Εγω απο τα νεύρα μου εχω γεμίσει τον dlmanager downloads απο FTP στην Ote γραμμή κατεβάζω φούλ. 
> Όταν πανε να τελειώσουν πατάω επανεκκίνηση.
> 
> Απο μένα δε θα γλυτώσουν ούτε kilobyte ταχύτητας...
> 
> Δεν συνεχίζεται και οι υπόλοιποι την σταυροφορία μου!!!
> Αμα τα λιώσουμε όλα τι θα κάνουν??? Θα βάλουν TS και στο FTP???





> Σίγουρα δεν την επικροτείς αλλά μας βοηθάς πολύ.
> Πολύ σωστή η παρατήρηση σου.
> Και κανένα σκριπτάκι να επανεκκινεί το dls αυτόματα θέλουμε.
> Μπουκώστε τον ρε να μην πηγαίνει βήμα.
> Για να δούμε παρά τα λεγόμενά μου δεν εχω δεί κανάν admin να επεμβαίνει ακόμα.


Μεγάλε δεν την παλεύεις καθόλου. Ωρίμασε




> Και να κάνει τι, να τονίσει πόσο ανώριμη και καταχρηστική είναι η συμπεριφορά σου για τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες που είναι στο ίδιο DSLAM? αντε να το κάνω εγώ για να μην έχεις παράπονο ...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## proxeiros

Μέχρι τώρα δεν διάβασα αν κάποιος φίλος επικοινώνησε με το Helpdesk του ΟΤΕ κι αν ναι, τι του είπαν σχετικά με το πρόβλημα.
Προσπαθώ να πάρω από το πρωί. "Είμαι σε γραμμή προτεραιότητας" και στο 1 λεπτό και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αναμονής κόβεται η γραμμή...

----------


## GnF

Δυστηχώς ή ευτηχώς είμαι και εγώ μέσα..... απο προχτές dc++ και τορρεντσ σέρνονται απαράδεκτα. Στα τορρεντ η λύση είναι όντως το 1.8 σε όποιους τρακερ το δέχονται (ακόμα και σε απλά τορρεντ πετάει) στο dc++ δυστυχώς τρόπο λύσης του προβλήματος δεν έχω βρεί και πάνω απο 30~40kb/s δεν πάει με τίποτα και μου κάνει και connection timeout τα πιο πολλά download.  :Sad:  Και πάνω που έλεγα ότι ήμουν στους τυχερούς.

Ερώτηση: Επειδή θα ήθελα να περιμένω κανα 3ημερο ακόμα μπας και είναι εντελώς τυχαίο πότε θα στείλετε την επιστολή?

----------


## schattenjager

Έστειλα και εγώ τα στοιχεία μου στον MNP-10.
Έλα να αυξανόμαστε  :Smile: 

_Viva la revolution, Comrades!
(Many Calavera)_

----------


## Sofos

Αφού έβαλα το utorrent 1.8 η ταχύτητα έφτασε το 100% αλλά για λίγο! Τι εννοώ...φτάνω το 100% μέσα σε 1-2 λεπτά και μετά από 5 λεπτά κολάει η σύνδεση και γυρνάω στο 0! αυτό γίνεται ξανά και ξανά! Καταφέρνει δηλαδή και γλιτώνει από το TS αλλά φτάνει σε κόφτη και με αποσυνδέει! Είναι λοιπόν διπλό και τριπλό το κόλπο, και υπάρχουν και παραλλαγές - για αυτό σε πολλούς δε έχει αποτελέσματα αυτή η προσσέγγιση. Έριξα τις συνδέσεις του utorrent κατα πολύ και μπορώ να πώ...ότι εδώ και 1 ώρα δεν έχει αποσυνδεθεί...για να δούμε! Είναι τρομερά "παλικάρα" οι οτεντζίδες! ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ - ΔΕ ΞΕΧΝΩ!

Τώρα που μιλάμε θα κοιτάνε τα ξεφτέρια του ΟΤΕ και θα χασκογελάνε! Όταν όμως σε μέγιστο 6 μήνες θα την κοπανάμε - όπου φύγει φύγει- και θα ψάχνουν το γιατί, όλο και κάποιος υπεύθυνος marketing του ΟΤΕ θα κάνει μια αναζήτηση στο google να δεί το γιατί!

----------


## angarato_surion

ρε παιδια το ts  το κανουν στις προεπιλεγμενες θυρες των προτοκολλων; 
εννοω αν εχουμε κανει το Utorrent να συνεδεεται σε ακυρη θυρα τοτε σου βαζει οριο;
επισης αν εχεις συνολικη ταχυτητα 80kbps  ενω εη γραμμη ειναι 1mbps εσημαινει οτι εχει οριο; 
σαν την 786 μου τρεχει  :Sad: 

εβαλα το deledge και εφτοιαξε:P

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

καλησπερα!

πολυ ενδιαφερον το θεμα και μας αφορα ολους.

θα κατηγοριοποιουσα τον εαυτο μου σαν εναν heavy user, καθως 2-3 torrent τα κατεβαζω την μερα αν και με μικρη γραμη [768/192].

δοκιμασα αυτον τον deluge αλλα δεν μου προσθετει τα τορρεντ. καμια παλαιοτερη εκδοση που να δουλευει? (δεν εχω βαει ακομα τον 1,8 γιατι εχω 60+ torrents για seed)

επισης, καλο θα ηταν να δημοσιευτει ενα *ΝΟΜΙΜΟ* τορρεντ (πχ καποια διανομη λινουξ) που ειναι αποδεδειγμενα γρηγορο και να φτιαχτει ενας οδηγος τυφλοσυρτης, γιατι εμεις μπορει να ξερουμε τι παιζει, αλλα εχουν και αλλοι οτενετ που απλα πετανε τα τορρεντ μεσα
και περιμενουν να κατεβουν.

*συνεχιστε την προσπαθεια.*  :One thumb up:

----------


## vavis

> καλησπερα!
> 
> πολυ ενδιαφερον το θεμα και μας αφορα ολους.
> 
> θα κατηγοριοποιουσα τον εαυτο μου σαν εναν heavy user, καθως 2-3 torrent τα κατεβαζω την μερα αν και με μικρη γραμη [768/192].
> 
> δοκιμασα αυτον τον deluge αλλα δεν μου προσθετει τα τορρεντ. καμια παλαιοτερη εκδοση που να δουλευει? (δεν εχω βαει ακομα τον 1,8 γιατι εχω 60+ torrents για seed)
> 
> επισης, καλο θα ηταν να δημοσιευτει ενα *ΝΟΜΙΜΟ* τορρεντ (πχ καποια διανομη λινουξ) που ειναι αποδεδειγμενα γρηγορο και να φτιαχτει ενας οδηγος τυφλοσυρτης, γιατι εμεις μπορει να ξερουμε τι παιζει, αλλα εχουν και αλλοι οτενετ που απλα πετανε τα τορρεντ μεσα
> ...


για ριξε μια ματια εδω

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

> για ριξε μια ματια εδω


τα εχω δει...

το λινκ για το τορρεντ θελω...

και καποια εκδοση του deluge πoυ να παιζει!  :Wink:

----------


## anon

@sakis_the_fraud ψάξε καποια διανομή linux σε torentadiko. Εγώ βρήκα την mandriva linux 2008 με 400+ seeders και 100 downloaders που σημαίνει πολύ καλό περιθώριο να μην έχει μπούκωμα στο κατέβασμα. Με παλιό τορεντ client, σε οτενετ πάντα μιλώντας, δεν κατέβαζε παραπάνω απο 7Kbps. με καινούργιο client (deluge), έπιασε τα 100 (χιλιάρα γραμμή). Ιδιο τεστ με 4ΝΕΤ, και με τον παλιο client έπιασε επίσης 100+ . Με http/ftp  απο καλό server πιάνει επίσης 100+. Η γραμμή λοιπόν με τα παραπάνω δεν έχει πρόβλημα, τα πιάνει τα 100 όποτε μπορεί. Αρα ο ΟΤΕ κάνει TS.

----------


## vavis

> τα εχω δει...
> 
> το λινκ για το τορρεντ *θελω*...
> 
> και καποια εκδοση του deluge πoυ να παιζει!


Εδω   http://www.xubuntu.org/get ισως?

εγω, χρησιμοποιω την τελευταια εκδοση του deluge και δεν μου εχει παρουσιασει κανενα προβλημα

........Auto merged post: vavis added 2 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........

----------


## sakisr21

> Κατόπιν συζήτησης σε αυτό το νήμα θα γίνει επίδοση στην ΕΕΤΤ της επιστολής που επισυνάπτεται από κάτω.
> 
> Εφόσον συμφωνείτε και αντιμετωπίζετε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα περιορισμού της ταχύτητας σε Torrents, DC κτλ και έχετε αποκλείσει άλλες πιθανές αιτίες (*η κάθε λάθος δήλωση αποδυναμώνει παρά ενδυναμώνει την επιστολή*) τότε στέλνετε προς εμένα με προσωπικό μήνυμα (pm) 
> 
> -Ονοματεπώνυμο 
> -Ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση και email
> -Κινητό ή σταθερό τηλέφωνο
> -Account ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ στο οποίο παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα
> 
> ...




otenet

----------


## vavis

βρε παιδια... τα στοιχεια σας με P.M. στον MNP-10

*ΟΧΙ δημοσια..!!!!*  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: vavis added 1 Minutes and 31 Seconds later........




> τα εχω δει...
> 
> το λινκ για το τορρεντ θελω...
> 
> και καποια εκδοση του deluge πoυ να παιζει!


ΕΔΩ σιγουρα  :Wink:

----------


## sakisr21

> βρε παιδια... τα στοιχεια σας με P.M. στον MNP-10
> 
> *ΟΧΙ δημοσια..!!!!*


ok sorry

----------


## Bayern7

> ρε παιδια το ts  το κανουν στις προεπιλεγμενες θυρες των προτοκολλων; 
> εννοω αν εχουμε κανει το Utorrent να συνεδεεται σε ακυρη θυρα τοτε σου βαζει οριο;
> επισης αν εχεις συνολικη ταχυτητα 80kbps  ενω εη γραμμη ειναι 1mbps εσημαινει οτι εχει οριο; 
> σαν την 786 μου τρεχει 
> 
> εβαλα το deledge και εφτοιαξε:P


lol.  :Razz: 
Δεν έχει σημασία η πόρτα. Εγώ ανέκαθεν χρησιμοποιούσα άκυρα ports, του στυλ 59345, και όντως υπάρχει TS.
Υπάρχει ανάμεσα μας... Ευτυχώς που έχουμε καβάτζα και 2η σύνδεση και δεν μας τα ζαλάει ο ΟΤΕ με τις ανοησίες του...

ΥΓ: Να συμφωνήσω και με κάποιους που, μερικά μηνύματα πιο πριν, έκαναν προτροπές για λελογισμένη χρήση των p2p. Βλέπω κάποιους να αναφέρουν ότι seedάρουν 200++ torrents (μην αναφερθώ σε άλλες χειρότερες περιπτώσεις γιατί θα με κόψει η λογοκρισία) και μου έμειναν τα μισά μαλλιά. Λίγο σεβασμός και στον γείτονα σας. Αντιδράστε σωστά και αποτελεσματικά, όχι εν θερμώ.

----------


## ksipsi

Παντως για οποιον θελει να δοκιμασει με τορεντ να δει τι ταχυτητα πιανει μπορω να σας προτεινω το εξης τορεντ:

1)Μπαινετε στο www.isohunt.com
2)Γραφετε στο search "Ubuntu"
3)Κατεβαζετε το πρωτο πρωτο που θα σας βγαλει. Λογικα πρεπει να ειναι αυτο
4)Το βαζετε και αρχιζετε να κατεβαζετε. Ειναι τορεντ 100% νομιμο :Wink: 
5)Μιας και εχει 195112 seeders και μονο 46308 leechers η ταχυτητα που μπορει να δωσει αυτο το τορεντ ειναι παραπανω απο οτι εμεις μπορουμε να εχουμε (τερματιζει 24αρα χαλαρα  :Razz: ). Εκτος και αν εχετε υπολογιστη σε GRnet.  :Whistle: 

Το εχω δοκιμασει παρα πολλες φορες και παντα δινει αριστες ταχυτητες.

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

να τα και τα δικα μου αποτελεσματα...

μtorrent 1,6 built 474



(οταν αυξησα τα connections απο 80 σε 100 τερματισε η γραμμη  :Blink:  -φαινεται και στο DU meter- )

και απο FTP...



τερματιζει η γραμμη...


τι λετε γιατρε?  :Thinking:

----------


## psolord

Πωπω! Ρε παιδιά διαβάζω το thread εδώ και 1 ώρα. Το ξεκοκάλλησα μιλάμε γιατι μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα κάγκελο! Άκου TS! Εδω μου ήρθε και μένα να υπογράψω την λίστα του MNP και ας είμαι στην Τελλάς! Έλεος! :Evil: 

Φαντάσου να ακολούθησουν και οι άλλοι ISPs! Θα γίνει πόλεμος μιλάμε!

----------


## sdikr

> Αφού έβαλα το utorrent 1.8 η ταχύτητα έφτασε το 100% αλλά για λίγο! Τι εννοώ...φτάνω το 100% μέσα σε 1-2 λεπτά και μετά από 5 λεπτά κολάει η σύνδεση και γυρνάω στο 0! αυτό γίνεται ξανά και ξανά! Καταφέρνει δηλαδή και γλιτώνει από το TS αλλά φτάνει σε κόφτη και με αποσυνδέει! Είναι λοιπόν διπλό και τριπλό το κόλπο, και υπάρχουν και παραλλαγές - για αυτό σε πολλούς δε έχει αποτελέσματα αυτή η προσσέγγιση. Έριξα τις συνδέσεις του utorrent κατα πολύ και μπορώ να πώ...ότι εδώ και 1 ώρα δεν έχει αποσυνδεθεί...για να δούμε! Είναι τρομερά "παλικάρα" οι οτεντζίδες! ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ - ΔΕ ΞΕΧΝΩ!
> 
> Τώρα που μιλάμε θα κοιτάνε τα ξεφτέρια του ΟΤΕ και θα χασκογελάνε! Όταν όμως σε μέγιστο 6 μήνες θα την κοπανάμε - όπου φύγει φύγει- και θα ψάχνουν το γιατί, όλο και κάποιος υπεύθυνος marketing του ΟΤΕ θα κάνει μια αναζήτηση στο google να δεί το γιατί!


Μήπως μπουκώνει το ρουτερ;

----------


## R2-D2

Αυτό που λέτε ότι κάποιοι very heavy users ξεζουμίζουν την σύνδεση του ΟΤΕ μπορεί να στέκει κάπως, αλλά εγώ που κατεβάζω 20-30Gbites το μήνα με την 4άρα μου γιατί να έχω κόφτη? 
Έκανα το τεστ και με το μtorrent 1.8beta στο ίδιο torrent με πάρα πολλούς seeders και ελάχιστους leethers είχα το οξείς αποτέλεσμα:
με encryption απενεργοποιημένο: 150-200kB/s
με encryption ενεργό: 400kB/s συνεχώς.
Έκανα το τεστ πολλές φορές με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.

----------


## keylogger

Δεν το διάβασα όλο το topic γιατί είναι ολίγον τεράστιο...επομένως δεν ξέρω αν έχει υποθεί!!
Και δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται ακριβώς το φιλτράρισμα....Αλλά λογικά θα γίνεται βάση πόρτας...!!
Επομένως αντί για άκυρες πόρτες, που πιθανόν αυτές φιλτράρουν, μήπως όσοι χρήστες έχουν πρόβλημα να ρίξουν το utorrent σε κάποια well known port...πχ 80, 21, 22 ή κάποια από αυτές!

Αν δεν έχουν κάποιο server που να τις χρησιμοποιεί μπορούν εύκολα να τις χρησιμοποιήσουν!!
Αν και έχω ακούσει ότι η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ έχει κλειστεί την 21 ή κάτι τέτοιο....!!!
Έτσι ίσως ξεγελάσουν το TS του ΟΤΕ...αφού δεν μπορεί να κόψει την κίνηση στην Port 80 ή σε κάποια από τις well known!!!!

----------


## shevchenko7

Ομοιοπαθείς και εγώ από ΝΙΚΑΙΑ.

Είμαι, από την αρχή που ήταν διαθέσιμη η dsl στην περιοχή, πελάτης στον ΟΤΕ και παρά τα τόσα προβλήματα τόσα χρονιά παρέμεινα… Κ παρά το ότι πέφτω 20 φορές την μέρα με το αισχρό margin για περιοχή σαν την Νίκαια που το κέντρο το έχουν στου διαόλου την μάνα μας βάζουν το TS. 

Στάλθηκαν και από εμένα τα στοιχεία για την αίτηση.

----------


## yiannis_1

- Καλησπέρα εχω ενα πρόβλημα. Αυτή η γραμμή δεν κατεβάζει γρήγορα torrent.

- Είναι επειδή είναι Πέμπτη

- Μα ούτε και την Τετάρτη κατέβαζε

- Είιιναι απο την Αφρική. Δεν εχουνε εκει γρήγορο internet.

- Μα δεν πηγαίνει βήμα σας λέω.

- Μήπως σας κραταέι μούτρα για κάτι;;;

- Ε δε νομίζω.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ΞΕΡΕΤΑΙ  ΣΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ  ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ  ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ  ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ... :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUUW1...its-ote-fault/

Που θέλανε και ειρωνία στις διαφημίσεις τους.
Μουχαχαχαχα.
Πια εταιρεία εχει τα κότσια να το βγάλει αυτό ως διαφήμιση αυτή τη στιγμή και γίνομαι full llu συνδρομητής της εφόρου ζωής. :Wink:

----------


## anon

Η μεθοδολογία με πόρτες άσχετες, δυναμικές κλπ, δεν πιάνει πια. Η τεχνική αναγνώρισης εαν πρόκειται σύνδεση torrent, http, smtp λέγεται deep packet inspection, και η αναγνώριση γίνεται βάσει περιεχομένου των πακέτων και όχι με βάση τις πόρτες. Γιαυτό και οι νέοι clients που παίζει με κάποια κρυπτογράφηση έχουν καλά αποτελέσματα, γιατι το deep packet inspection που χρησιμοποιούν δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ακόμα με τις καινούργιες ψηφιακές υπογραφές. Αλλά δεν θα αργήσει να γίνει, οπότε και παλι παπαλα... Και πρέπει να βγεί νέος client με διαφορετική κρυπτογράφηση και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## g_alkis

> Αυτό που λέτε ότι κάποιοι very heavy users ξεζουμίζουν την σύνδεση του ΟΤΕ μπορεί να στέκει κάπως, αλλά εγώ που κατεβάζω 20-30Gbites το μήνα με την 4άρα μου γιατί να έχω κόφτη? 
> Έκανα το τεστ και με το μtorrent 1.8beta στο ίδιο torrent με πάρα πολλούς seeders και ελάχιστους leethers είχα το οξείς αποτέλεσμα:
> με encryption απενεργοποιημένο: 150-200kB/s
> με encryption ενεργό: 400kB/s συνεχώς.
> Έκανα το τεστ πολλές φορές με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.


Φίλε πόσα θέλεις να κατεβάζεις για να χαρακτηριστείς heavy user? 500GB???? Ήμαρτον

----------


## anon

Eντάξει δεν είναι light αλλά ούτε με κεκορεσμένα λιπαρά  :Razz:  όπως ένας άλλος φίλος που μέσα σε 12 μέρες κατέβασε 5ΤΒ!!!!

----------


## Θάνος

Off Topic






> Eντάξει δεν είναι light αλλά ούτε με κεκορεσμένα λιπαρά  όπως ένας άλλος φίλος που μέσα σε 12 μέρες κατέβασε 5ΤΒ!!!!


 :Shocked:  Πόσο!?!?!
Εμένα ούτε οι σκληροί συνολικά δεν ξεπερνάνε το 1 τερα! :Razz:

----------


## g_alkis

> Eντάξει δεν είναι light αλλά ούτε με κεκορεσμένα λιπαρά  όπως ένας άλλος φίλος που μέσα σε 12 μέρες κατέβασε 5ΤΒ!!!!


!!!!!! Τι σύνδεση έχει ο φίλος σου? 200Mb/s?????

----------


## cuper

> - Καλησπέρα εχω ενα πρόβλημα. Αυτή η γραμμή δεν κατεβάζει γρήγορα torrent.
> 
> - Είναι επειδή είναι Πέμπτη
> 
> - Μα ούτε και την Τετάρτη κατέβαζε
> 
> - Είιιναι απο την Αφρική. Δεν εχουνε εκει γρήγορο internet.
> 
> - Μα δεν πηγαίνει βήμα σας λέω.
> ...




Off Topic


		Και προσθέτω:

"Μήπως παίζουν με τη νοημοσύνη σας;
Εσείς με τι κριτήρια επιλέγετε τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο;  :Twisted Evil:  "

----------


## sdikr

Τι θα λέγατε να κόψετε τα offtopic Μηνύματα;
Αν έχετε πρόβλημα μπορούμε να αναλάβουμε εμείς

----------


## Leonidas33

> Παντως για οποιον θελει να δοκιμασει με τορεντ να δει τι ταχυτητα πιανει μπορω να σας προτεινω το εξης τορεντ:
> 
> 1)Μπαινετε στο www.isohunt.com
> 2)Γραφετε στο search "Ubuntu"
> 3)Κατεβαζετε το πρωτο πρωτο που θα σας βγαλει. Λογικα πρεπει να ειναι αυτο
> 4)Το βαζετε και αρχιζετε να κατεβαζετε. Ειναι τορεντ 100% νομιμο
> 5)Μιας και εχει 195112 seeders και μονο 46308 leechers η ταχυτητα που μπορει να δωσει αυτο το τορεντ ειναι παραπανω απο οτι εμεις μπορουμε να εχουμε (τερματιζει 24αρα χαλαρα ). Εκτος και αν εχετε υπολογιστη σε GRnet. 
> 
> Το εχω δοκιμασει παρα πολλες φορες και παντα δινει αριστες ταχυτητες.



Το δοκίμασα μαζι με 20 τορεντς συνολικά για κατέβασμα-Παραπάνω από 350κβ/s δεν πιανω.
Αν το βάλω μεμονομένα πάει στα 300 και μένει σταθερό.Οπότε κάτι γίνεται από άλλους :Thumb down:

----------


## giorgosts

το isohunt δεν είναι τορρεντάδικο. Είναι μηχανή αναζήτησης, σαν το google. Το ίδιο torrent που θα βρεις εκεί, θα το βρεις και από πχ. τον ftp της otenet ftp://ftp.otenet.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu...86.iso.torrent

Αυτό που λέτε ότι πρέπει να γίνει, είναι ένα linux iso από private tracker, όπου επιβάλλουν ratio. Ο λόγος ότι πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχει αρκετούς seeders, συν το ότι πρέπει να είναι νόμιμο, για να εμφανιστεί προς τα έξω

----------


## Leonidas33

:Offtopic:  Αν αναφερεσαι σε μένα,δεν είπα για την λειτουργία του προγράμματος,απλά πως κατεβαίνει από ταχύτητα σαν αρχείο.Από FTP όλα καλα, σαν τορρεντ μέτρια :Embarassed:

----------


## giorgosts

> Αν αναφερεσαι σε μένα,δεν είπα για την λειτουργία του προγράμματος,απλά πως κατεβαίνει από ταχύτητα σαν αρχείο.Από FTP όλα καλα, σαν τορρεντ μέτρια


Αναφέρομαι σε όποιον συνέστησε το isohunt για πηγή νόμιμων torrent.

----------


## spidey3

Εγω πάλι ειχα 768 οτενετ οπου ως γνωστον αναβαθμιστηκε σε 2048 (φοιτιτικο)
ενω επιανα σταθεα 80 σε ολα τορρεντ rapidshare τωρα και σε μενα που και που χτυπαει 200αρια αλλα κινειται σε 
50-40 συνεχεια....
Ε δηλαδη τι πρέπει να κάνω;;;

Μπορει καποιος να δωσει links για ρυθμισεις στο utorent;;

----------


## shaq141a

> Εγω πάλι ειχα 768 οτενετ οπου ως γνωστον αναβαθμιστηκε σε 2048 (φοιτιτικο)
> ενω επιανα σταθεα 80 σε ολα τορρεντ rapidshare τωρα και σε μενα που και που χτυπαει 200αρια αλλα κινειται σε 
> 50-40 συνεχεια....
> Ε δηλαδη τι πρέπει να κάνω;;;
> 
> Μπορει καποιος να δωσει links για ρυθμισεις στο utorent;;


Αν έχεις Δίοδος δεν έχεις TS.

----------


## Lusifer_gr

Λοιπόν επειδή δε βλέπω να γίνεται δουλειά έτσι διότι το σύστημα στην Ελλαδίτσα δεν δουλεύει αν δεν πιέσεις έτσι όπως πρέπει

Κοινοποίηση του pdf σε ΜΜΕ (τηλεοπτικούς και ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς, εφημερίδες)

Έχω την άποψη πως κάποιοι από αυτούς θα ενδιαφερθούν και πιστέψτε με, το συγκεκριμένο το τρέμουν πολύ περισσότερο από μια απλή επιστολή στον ΙΝΚΑ

Αν θέλετε να γίνει δουλειά *αυτός* είναι ο τρόπος

----------


## Korfio

OTENET OnDSL 2mbit Κέρκυρα

linux:
Κατέβασμα με BitTornado μέσω torrentflux-b4rt χωρίς forced encryption: 15kb/s [10 seeds]
Κατέβασμα με BitTornado μέσω torrentflux-b4rt με forced encryption: 150-180kb/s [1 seed (!)]

winxpsp2:
Κατέβασμα με utorrent 1.8b χωρίς forced encryption: 15kb/s
Κατέβασμα με utorrent 1.8b με forced encryption: 180-200kb/s

Προφανώς το bitTornado σε linux δεν είναι και ο πιο πρόσφατος client αλλά... Τα 150-180 ήρθαν απο ΕΝΑΝ peer και μόνο (για να καταλάβετε την κατάσταση).

Τα στοιχεία εστάλησαν στον MNP-10
--Κ

----------


## MNP-10

Επ'ευκαιρια, οποιος θελει να στελνει με mail, το στελνει στο:

mnp10 παπακι adslgr.com

Attachments περετερω στοιχειων ως ενδεικτικες περιπτωσεις δε θα μπουν γιατι η επιστολη εχει κλειδωσει*. Αμα θελετε ομως, τις ανεβαζετε τες εδω μεσα ως συλλογικη τεκμηριωση. Η ΕΕΤΤ ουτως ή αλλως δε μπορει να αποφανθει για το θεμα χωρις να το διερευνησει η ιδια.

Btw, πλεον ειμαστε στα 25 ονοματα (23 ξεκαθαρισμενα, 1 θα τα στειλει και στο 1 λειπουν λεπτομερειες).


* Η αλλαγη επιστολων εν μεσω συλλογης στοιχειων διαχρονικα εχει αποδειχτει κακη τακτικη.

----------


## gtk

Ρε παιδια, 8α τρελαθουμε. Ωραια η 1.8 του utorrrent, αλλα μου κανει πολλα disconnects σε σημειο ο μονος τροπος να ξανασυγχρονισει το router ειναι να τo κλεισω-ανοιξω. Ολα αυτα απο την ωρα που εβαλα τον 1.8. Το ρουτερ μου δε νομιζω φταιει...
Εχετε παρατηρησει και σεις κατι παρομοιο?

ps: Το TS εφαρμόζεται και σε όσους ειναι σε εναλλακτικους παροχους μεσω ΑΡΥΣ ή μόνο σε συνδρομητες της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ? Αν ισχυει το δευτερο, σπαω τη δεσμευση (καπως θα γινει) και φευγω για alternative παλι. χιχιχιχιχ

----------


## lewton

> Μήπως μπουκώνει το ρουτερ;


Το router ο ΟΤΕ δεν το έδωσε;  :Razz:

----------


## antonis6

Τέλεια, και πάνω που σκεφτόμουν να κάνω αίτηση για την 8άρα conn-x! Αλλα τώρα με το TS το σκέφτομαι. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι εδώ που είμαι (Βέροια) μόνο απο ΟΤΕ μπορώ να έχω αυτές τις ταχύτητες και να μην περιμένω μήνες μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση... :Mad:  Είπε κάποιος οτι το TS δεν υπάρχει σε όποιν είναι μέσω του Δίοδος? Πως το ξέρουμε αυτό?

----------


## lewton

> Τέλεια, και πάνω που σκεφτόμουν να κάνω αίτηση για την 8άρα conn-x! Αλλα τώρα με το TS το σκέφτομαι. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι εδώ που είμαι (Βέροια) μόνο απο ΟΤΕ μπορώ να έχω αυτές τις ταχύτητες και να μην περιμένω μήνες μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση... Είπε κάποιος οτι το TS δεν υπάρχει σε όποιν είναι μέσω του Δίοδος? Πως το ξέρουμε αυτό?


Το ότι έχεις μόνο ΟΤΕ σημαίνει ότι δε μπορείς να βάλεις LLU.
Ωστόσο μπορείς να βάλεις σύνδεση άλλου παρόχου με ΑΡΥΣ (ή Δίοδος), και τότε δε θα έχεις το TS του ΟΤΕ.  :Wink: 
Επίσης τα ΑΡΥΣ ενεργοποιούνται γρήγορα. Μπορεί όχι στις 2 ημέρες σαν τα Conn-X, αλλά περισσότερες από 6-7 ημέρες σπάνια παίρνει.

----------


## sakis_the_fraud

> Ρε παιδια, 8α τρελαθουμε. Ωραια η 1.8 του utorrrent, αλλα μου κανει πολλα disconnects σε σημειο ο μονος τροπος να ξανασυγχρονισει το router ειναι να τo κλεισω-ανοιξω. Ολα αυτα απο την ωρα που εβαλα τον 1.8. Το ρουτερ μου δε νομιζω φταιει...
> Εχετε παρατηρησει και σεις κατι παρομοιο?


utorrent->
options->
preferences->
bittorent->
global maximum number of connections

χαμηλωσε το κατα 20-50...

λογικα θα στρωσει...  :Wink:

----------


## antonis6

> Το ότι έχεις μόνο ΟΤΕ σημαίνει ότι δε μπορείς να βάλεις LLU.
> Ωστόσο μπορείς να βάλεις σύνδεση άλλου παρόχου με ΑΡΥΣ (ή Δίοδος), και τότε δε θα έχεις το TS του ΟΤΕ. 
> Επίσης τα ΑΡΥΣ ενεργοποιούνται γρήγορα. Μπορεί όχι στις 2 ημέρες σαν τα Conn-X, αλλά περισσότερες από 6-7 ημέρες σπάνια παίρνει.


Ναι ξέρω για το ΑΡΥΣ αλλα έτσι η ταχύτητα θα είναι στο 1Μbit. Η μόνη "καλή" λύση είναι ο ΟΤΕ  :Thumb down:  που δίνει 8Mbits.... Με βλέπω να στέλνω κι εγώ τα στοιχεία μου με το που συνδέομαι!

----------


## lewton

> Ναι ξέρω για το ΑΡΥΣ αλλα έτσι η ταχύτητα θα είναι στο 1Μbit. Η μόνη "καλή" λύση είναι ο ΟΤΕ  που δίνει 8Mbits.... Με βλέπω να στέλνω κι εγώ τα στοιχεία μου με το που συνδέομαι!


Σου διαφεύγει η Altec Telecoms.  :Wink: 
24 Mbps στο Jetpack, με 19,99 ευρώ το μήνα (69 ευρώ το πρώτο πεντάμηνο) και μόνο εξάμηνη δέσμευση. Διόλου άσχημα.

----------


## antonis6

> Σου διαφεύγει η Altec Telecoms. 
> 24 Mbps στο Jetpack, με 19,99 ευρώ το μήνα (69 ευρώ το πρώτο πεντάμηνο) και μόνο εξάμηνη δέσμευση. Διόλου άσχημα.


Μιλάω για τις προσφορές του Δίοδος και για κάλυψη στη Βέροια... Thanks πάντως! Τελικά μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος απο που βγάλαμε το συμπέρασμα οτι δεν υπάρχρι το TS αν είσαι με Δίοδος?

----------


## MNP-10

Απ'το οτι δεν εχει παρατηρηθει τετοιο προβλημα και οι ταχυτητες ειναι κανονικες.

----------


## shaq141a

> Μιλάω για τις προσφορές του Δίοδος και για κάλυψη στη Βέροια... Thanks πάντως! Τελικά μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος απο που βγάλαμε το συμπέρασμα οτι δεν υπάρχρι το TS αν είσαι με Δίοδος?


Δεν υπάρχει TS στο Δίοδος.

----------


## antonis6

> Απ'το οτι δεν εχει παρατηρηθει τετοιο προβλημα και οι ταχυτητες ειναι κανονικες.


OK αρα μάλλον δεν θα έχω προβλημα, ευχαριστώ

----------


## anon

> Btw, πλεον ειμαστε στα 25 ονοματα (23 ξεκαθαρισμενα, 1 θα τα στειλει και στο 1 λειπουν λεπτομερειες).


Eαν ακόμη είμαστε <30 ονόματα, τότε τσάμπα γράφουν όσοι γράφουν εδώ μέσα. Οι παραπονούμενοι είναι πολλοί περισσότεροι, μου φαίνεται ότι χρησιμοποιούν το φόρουμ για να βγάλουν το άχτι τους και τον καημό τους, και όχι για να κάνουν κάτι γιαυτό.

----------


## MNP-10

24+1+1 = 26.  :Thinking:

----------


## yiannis_1

Ρε παίδες; Τι γίνεται; Απλά θα γκρινιάζουμε.
Ούτε οι 300 του Λεωνίδα δε μαζευόμαστε...
Ενα όνομα και ενα username.
Είναι υπόθεση 5 λεπτών.

----------


## g_alkis

> Eαν ακόμη είμαστε <30 ονόματα, τότε τσάμπα γράφουν όσοι γράφουν εδώ μέσα. Οι παραπονούμενοι είναι πολλοί περισσότεροι, μου φαίνεται ότι χρησιμοποιούν το φόρουμ για να βγάλουν το άχτι τους και τον καημό τους, και όχι για να κάνουν κάτι γιαυτό.


Για να πούμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους, το όλο θέμα αφορά τους heavy users και αυτούς που έχουν υψηλές ταχύτητες. Λυπάμαι, αλλά οι light users και αυτοί που έχουν 768 και 1024 (που είναι η πλειοψηφία θεωρώ), όπως είμαι κι εγώ, δεν θα ασχοληθούν γιατί το θέμα δεν τους αφορά. Δεν θα κάτσουν να σκάσουν γιατί οι άλλοι θέλουν να κατεβάζουν 100GB το μήνα. Τους φαίνεται εξωπραγματικό και παράλογο να γκρινιάζεις για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## panosAGR

> Για να πούμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους, το όλο θέμα αφορά τους heavy users και αυτούς που έχουν υψηλές ταχύτητες. Λυπάμαι, αλλά οι light users και αυτοί που έχουν 768 και 1024 (που είναι η πλειοψηφία θεωρώ), όπως είμαι κι εγώ, δεν θα ασχοληθούν γιατί το θέμα δεν τους αφορά. Δεν θα κάτσουν να σκάσουν γιατί οι άλλοι θέλουν να κατεβάζουν 100GB το μήνα. Τους φαίνεται εξωπραγματικό και παράλογο να γκρινιάζεις για κάτι τέτοιο.


Μου θύμισες αυτό : link to wikipedia

When the Nazis came for the communists,
I remained silent;
I was not a communist.

When they locked up the social democrats,
I remained silent;
I was not a social democrat.

When they came for the trade unionists,
I did not speak out;
I was not a trade unionist.

When they came for the Jews,
I remained silent;
I wasn't a Jew.

When they came for me,
there was no one left to speak out.

----------


## yiannis_1

@g_alkis

Ούτε εγω είμαι heavy user. Τα ασταμάτητα downloads τα έκανα τον 1ο καιρό με την 384.  :Wink: 
Τώρα πλέον κανα torrent την βδομάδα και αν ή αν ακούσω κανα κομμάτι στο radio ψάχνω και το κατεβάζω.
Το μήνα με το ζόρι περνάω τα 5-10 giga όλα μαζί ftp, p2p, streaming, browsing, gaming (το βλέπω επειδή καίω ελάχιστα dvd πλέον)
Ομως το TS με θίγει εξίσου εμένα και τον επαγγελματία downloader. 
Το θέμα είναι αλλού ότι απο τι στιγμή που υπάρχουν οι προϋποθέσεις να εκμεταλλευτώ στο έπακρο την γραμμή την οποία εχω πληρώσει για 8mbit και οχι για 384kbits γιατί να με φρενάρει ο OTE;
Αν δεν ήθελε ή δεν μπορούσε ας χρέωνε αλλιώς ή ας παραδεχόταν μειωμένη απόδοση στα p2p ή τέλος πάντων να έβαζε όρους fair use και να έκοβε αυτούς που όντως κάνουν τη ζημιά.
Όχι εμένα και σένα.
Η κουτοπονηριά με πειράζει εμένα.
Ότι εμείς το κάνουμε και δε θα το μοιριστούν επειδή είναι βλάκες οι χρήστες.
Για μένα στην περίπτωση μας αν δεν ενεργείς σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είσαι το αρνάκι και γίνεσαι έρμεο στα χέρια του κάθε επιτήδιου isp.
Αυτός αν δεν δει αντιδράσεις, θα μπορεί κατά το δοκούν να κόβει απο την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που σου προσφέρει.
Αρχικά τα p2p μετά ίσως και τα ftp μετά ίσως και το email...
Οπότε τουλάχιστον σεβάσου την προσπάθεια μας να προστατέψουμε την εξάπλωση της καταχρηστικής συμπεριφοράς των isp και σε πεδία που αφορούν και εσένα.
*
Μέχρι στιγμής μόνος σου εχεις επιλέξει τον εύκολο δρόμο του σχολιαστή...*

----------


## dilliger

> Μου θύμισες αυτό : link to wikipedia
> 
> When the Nazis came for the communists,
> I remained silent;
> I was not a communist.
> 
> When they locked up the social democrats,
> I remained silent;
> I was not a social democrat.
> ...



Συμφωνω εν μερη μονο.
Αλλα καποιος θα μπορουσε να ταιριαξει το παραπανω poem και με τους χρηστες που θελουν να κατεβαζουν 100 γιγα το μηνα(μια που αναφερθηκε σε αυτο).
 
Οταν οι αλλοι δεν μπορουσαν να σερφαρουν, τους " εγραφα",
εγω ηθελα μονο να κατεβαζω.

Οταν οι αλλοι δεν μπορουσαν να κανουν την (σημαντικη) δουλεια τους λογω ελλειψης bandwidth,
εμενα σιωπηλος,
εγω κατεβαζα "ταπα" τα GB μου.

Οταν ο ΟΤΕ μου εβαλε cap και TS γιατι δεν γινεται αλλιως,
με " γραφανε" ,
αυτοι τωρα πια εκαναν την δουλεια τους....

----------


## g_alkis

> Μου θύμισες αυτό : link to wikipedia
> 
> When the Nazis came for the communists,
> I remained silent;
> I was not a communist.
> 
> When they locked up the social democrats,
> I remained silent;
> I was not a social democrat.
> ...


Μήπως εσύ φωνάζεις για την κατάσταση στο Κόσοβο? Όχι γιατί είσαι Έλληνας. Μήπως ανησυχείς για το εμφύλιο πόλεμο στη Νιγηρία? Όχι γιατί είσαι σε χώρα με ειρήνη. Μήπως σε απασχολεί το πρόβλημα του γείτονα? Όχι γιατί δεν είναι δικό σου το πρόβλημα. Μήπως σε ενδιαφέρει το πρόβλημα του μανάβη, του ταξιτζή, του δασκάλου ή οποιοδήποτε άλλου επαγγελματία? Όχι γιατί στον κλάδο σου δεν υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα. Μήπως πας στο γήπεδο για να φωνάξεις υπερ του Παναθηναϊκού, ενώ εσύ είσαι Ολυμπιακός? Όχι. Οπότε μην μου λές επιχειρήματα δήθεν συμπαράστασης ενώ κι εσύ κάνεις τα ίδια.




> Συμφωνω εν μερη μονο.
> Αλλα καποιος θα μπορουσε να ταιριαξει το παραπανω poem και με τους χρηστες που θελουν να κατεβαζουν 100 γιγα το μηνα(μια που αναφερθηκε σε αυτο).
>  
> Οταν οι αλλοι δεν μπορουσαν να σερφαρουν, τους " εγραφα",
> εγω ηθελα μονο να κατεβαζω.
> 
> Οταν οι αλλοι δεν μπορουσαν να κανουν την (σημαντικη) δουλεια τους λογω ελλειψης bandwidth,
> εμενα σιωπηλος,
> εγω κατεβαζα "ταπα" τα GB μου.
> ...


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Φίλε Πάνο έχεις να πεις κάτι???

----------


## shevchenko7

Για αυτό δε πάει ποτε μπροστά η Ελλάδα..

----------


## MNP-10

27 + 1 (εχει πει θα μου τα στειλει) = 28. Πιστευω να εχουν μαζευτει καμμια 50αρια μεχρι τη Δευτερα και να το στειλουμε.

----------


## anon

> Για να πούμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους, το όλο θέμα αφορά τους heavy users και αυτούς που έχουν υψηλές ταχύτητες. Λυπάμαι, αλλά οι light users και αυτοί που έχουν 768 και 1024 (που είναι η πλειοψηφία θεωρώ), όπως είμαι κι εγώ, δεν θα ασχοληθούν γιατί το θέμα δεν τους αφορά. Δεν θα κάτσουν να σκάσουν γιατί οι άλλοι θέλουν να κατεβάζουν 100GB το μήνα. Τους φαίνεται εξωπραγματικό και παράλογο να γκρινιάζεις για κάτι τέτοιο.



Εγώ είμαι σούπερ light χρήστης, και ενώ με εξυπηρετεί το συγκεκριμένο καθεστώς (όντως έχω πολύ καλύτερες ταχύτητες browsing), ωστόσο ειναι κακή πρακτική και πρέπει να εναντιωθούμε γιατί:
1) Δεν γνωρίζει ο πελατης προκαταβολικά το συγκεκριμένο καθεστώς. Γίνεται πίσω απο την πλάτη μας. Δεν θέλω παιχνίδια πίσω απο την πλάτη μου. Οσο μπορώ τουλάχιστον.
2) Καταστρατηγεί το network neutrality. Σήμερα τα p2p, αύριο ποιος ξέρει τι. Απο την στιγμή που παίζει μετο περιεχόμενο, μπορεί το πράγμα να πάει οπουδήποτε. Και εγώ δεν θεωρώ σωστή την ασυδοσία και την αλόγιστη χρήση, αλλά αυτή η λύση δεν είναι η σωστή.

----------


## panosAGR

> Φίλε Πάνο έχεις να πεις κάτι???


Από την μία έχουμε μεγαλύτερο ISP στην Ελλάδα που προσπαθεί αντισυμβατικά να ελέγξει τα δεδομένα και από την άλλη κάποιο χρήστη που χρησιμοποιεί τις υπηρεσίες που ο ίδιος ο πάροχος πολυδιαφημίζει. Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τι υποστηρίζεις είναι ότι ο "κακός" της υπόθεσης είναι ο χρήστης, επειδή χρησιμοποιει "πολύ" την υπηρεσία του παρόχου, ο οποίος δεν φρόντισε να έχει τις αντιστοιχες υποδομές για να υποστηρίξει αυτά που πουλάει.

Επειδή το θέμα είναι "Στρατηγική πίεσης στον ΟΤΕ για λύση του προβλήματος με το ΤS στα p2p" (στο οποίο δεν έχεις κάποια αξιόλογη συνεισφορά πλην της "καλά να πάθετε") να προσθέσω ότι αν δεν γίνει τίποτα με την επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας θα φύγω από τον ΟΤΕ και επειδή οι "p2p downloaders" είναι κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό και "opinion leaders", έτσι και εγώ θα κάνω δυσφήμιση στον ΟΤΕ όσο μπορώ (και δεν εννοώ μόνο σε γνωστούς και φίλους).

Με λίγα λόγια ο ΟΤΕ θα πάρει την απάντηση του, αν όχι από την ΕΕΤΤ, θα την πάρει από την αγορά. Προσφορά και ζήτηση είναι αυτά που θα αποφασίσουν τι θα γίνει, και όχι το TS, p2p, light downloaders, εσύ και εγώ.

----------


## EvilHawk

H ουσία του συγκεκριμένου θέματος περιγράφεται στο παρακάτω:




> Εγώ είμαι σούπερ light χρήστης, και ενώ με εξυπηρετεί το συγκεκριμένο καθεστώς (όντως έχω πολύ καλύτερες ταχύτητες browsing), ωστόσο είναι *κακή πρακτική και πρέπει να εναντιωθούμε γιατί:
> *
> 1)* Δεν γνωρίζει ο πελάτης προκαταβολικά το συγκεκριμένο καθεστώς*. Γίνεται πίσω απο την πλάτη μας. Δεν θέλω παιχνίδια πίσω απο την πλάτη μου. Οσο μπορώ τουλάχιστον.
> 
> 2) *Καταστρατηγεί το network neutrality*. Σήμερα τα p2p, αύριο ποιος ξέρει τι. Απο την στιγμή που παίζει μετο περιεχόμενο, μπορεί το πράγμα να πάει οπουδήποτε. Και εγώ δεν θεωρώ σωστή την ασυδοσία και την αλόγιστη χρήση, αλλά αυτή η λύση δεν είναι η σωστή.


αν δεν έχετε κάτι να γράψετε, ώστε να συμβάλλετε θετικά σε αυτή την προσπάθεια, δεν χρειάζεται να γεμίζετε με off topic το thread.

----------


## anon

Εχουμε πλέον περάσει την εποχή των opinion makers. Οι heavy downloaders ειναι φύρα, για οποιονδήποτε πάροχο. Ναστε απόλυτα σίγουροι, ότι με την φυγή αυτών, και όταν πάνε σε άλλους παρόχους ότι και εκεί θα γίνουν τα ίδια, εαν δεν λυθεί το πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ μια και καλή. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός. Οσο πιο μεγάλος είσαι τόσο πιο φθηνό είναι το bw. Οπότε εαν στον ΟΤΕ είναι ήδη πρόβλημα, που έχει και τον περισσότερο κόσμο σε συνδρομητές, αρα η αναλογία heavy/light ειναι πχ 1/10, φανταστείται εαν φύγουν όλοι οι heavy downloaders απο τον ΟΤΕ και πάνε στους άλλους παρόχους. Που και ακριβότερα αγοράζουν το bw (λόγω μικρότερου μεγέθους), και που η αναλογία θα γίνει σε αυτούς αντί 1/10 σε 1/4.... Αναγκαστικά θα κάνουν και αυτοί το ίδιο... Οπότε η λύση φυγής δεν είναι λύση. Πρέπει να λυθεί το θέμα. Η' να μπούν και άλλα πακέτα, πχ με cap και να λυθεί το πρόβλημα έτσι. 

Για παράδειγμα, μια γραμμή 24Mbps κατεβάζει 6+ TB σε ένα μήνα. Λογικά με contention ratio 1/100 αυτό αντιστοιχεί, σε 60GB / μήνα. Aντε να το στρογγυλέψουμε στα 50GB, το οποίο καλύπτει το 95% των συνδρομητών και είμαστε ΟΚ. Εκτος απο τους heavy downloaders και πάλι, αλλά εαν τύχει να θέλω να κατεβάσω κάτι απο τορρεντ, δεν θα κολλάω. Και για τον πάροχο θαναι πιο ευλολα τα πράγματα, δεν θα χρειάζεται ακριβό εξοπλισμό για deep packet inspection, και να έχει την ρετσινια του ρουφιάνου που παρακολουθεί τα πάντα (και το πιθανό πρόβλημα περι προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων), κλπ κλπ κλπ... Απλά μαρκετίστικα στον περισσότερο, δυστυχώς ανίδεο, κόσμο, χτυπά πιο άσχημα.....

----------


## shaq141a

> Εγώ είμαι σούπερ light χρήστης, και ενώ με εξυπηρετεί το συγκεκριμένο καθεστώς (όντως έχω πολύ καλύτερες ταχύτητες browsing), ωστόσο ειναι κακή πρακτική και πρέπει να εναντιωθούμε γιατί:
> 1) Δεν γνωρίζει ο πελατης προκαταβολικά το συγκεκριμένο καθεστώς. Γίνεται πίσω απο την πλάτη μας. Δεν θέλω παιχνίδια πίσω απο την πλάτη μου. Οσο μπορώ τουλάχιστον.
> 2) Καταστρατηγεί το network neutrality. Σήμερα τα p2p, αύριο ποιος ξέρει τι. Απο την στιγμή που παίζει μετο περιεχόμενο, μπορεί το πράγμα να πάει οπουδήποτε. Και εγώ δεν θεωρώ σωστή την ασυδοσία και την αλόγιστη χρήση, αλλά αυτή η λύση δεν είναι η σωστή.


Aκριβώς. Και εγώ super light user ήμουν (δεν είμαι πια,  :Razz: ), αλλά για το οτι έπιανα 30ΚΒ/sec κατηγορούσα τον ISP μου. Ούτε καν τον ΟΤΕ. Τους έστελνα emails όταν έλεγαν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ και έλεγα αν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ βάλτε LLU. 

Η καλύτερη λύση πιστεύω είναι να βάλουν caps ανάλογα με τις ώρες. Δηλαδή 50 GB για τις ώρες αιχμής και unlimited για τις ώρες μη αιχμής και θα είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι. :One thumb up:

----------


## stred

ΝΑ ποστάρω και γω ενα screenshot για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.. deluge σε ubuntu το ίδιο τορρεντ με και χωρίς κρυπτογράφηση.. απο 180-200kb/s-> 40-60kb/s. :Thinking: 

Δυστηχώς εγω δε μπορώ να βοηθήσω με την επιστολή καθώς δεν έχω πρόβλημα να δώσω τα δικά μου στοιχεία αλλά η γραμμή είναι άλλου ο οποίος φοβάται πως θα μπλέξει και δε θέλει τρεχάματα. :Thumb down:

----------


## g_alkis

> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά τι υποστηρίζεις είναι ότι ο "κακός" της υπόθεσης είναι ο χρήστης, επειδή χρησιμοποιει "πολύ" την υπηρεσία του παρόχου, ο οποίος δεν φρόντισε να έχει τις αντιστοιχες υποδομές για να υποστηρίξει αυτά που πουλάει.


Όχι δεν λέω καλά να πάθετε. Λέω να μην ζητάτε την υποστήριξη των light users (που είναι η πλειοψηφία) γιατί με τις ενέργειες σας (και την αδιαφορία σας για αυτούς) τους δυσκολεύετε μέχρι και browsing να κάνουν.




> θα φύγω από τον ΟΤΕ και επειδή οι "p2p downloaders" είναι κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό και "opinion leaders", έτσι και εγώ θα κάνω δυσφήμιση στον ΟΤΕ όσο μπορώ (και δεν εννοώ μόνο σε γνωστούς και φίλους).


Και κλαααααμα ο ΟΤΕ. Την απάντηση σου τη δίνει καλύτερα το παρακάτω




> Εχουμε πλέον περάσει την εποχή των opinion makers. Οι heavy downloaders ειναι φύρα, για οποιονδήποτε πάροχο. Ναστε απόλυτα σίγουροι, ότι με την φυγή αυτών, και όταν πάνε σε άλλους παρόχους ότι και εκεί θα γίνουν τα ίδια

----------


## slow

Ρε παιδιά κάπου μπερδεύετε τον σκοιπό για τον οποίο γίνεται όλο αυτό...
Ούτε εγώ είμαι heavy downloader (από τα χριστούγεννα έχω να κατεβάσω κάτι, μόνο τεστ κάνω) από το 2004 που έχω dsl όλα μου τα download δεν ξεπερνούν σε σύνολο τα 500GB-600GB, και τα περισότερα από αυτά έγιναν με την 384.

Όταν όμως και όποτε θέλω-χρειάζομαι να κατεβάσω κάτι, θέλω να κατέβει γρήγορα. 
Ποίος άλλος λόγος να πληρώνω 24άρα?

Μου είπε ο οτε ότι έχει ή θα βάλει TS? Ας μου το έλεγε και θα έβλεπε αν γραφόμουνα και εγώ, αλλά και το 90% όσων άλλων έχουν 24άρα. Μη μας το "φορτώνει" μετά, αυτό είναι δεν είναι πολιτική για bandwidth είναι κουτοπονηριά. 

Με την ίδια λογική αν βάλει σε όλους τους συνδρομητές του κάποιο άλλο (οποιδήποτε) περιορισμό στις συνδέσεις dsl χωρίς να σας το έχει πει (ή να το έχετε υπογράψει όταν γίνατε συνδρομητές) εσάς σας αφήνει αδιάφορους?

Αν τον ενθαρύνουμε με την αδιαφορία μας να κάνει ότι γουστάρει (γιατί απλά εμάς τώρα το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή δεν μας "αγγίζει") καλά μας κάνει τότε.

Y.Γ Φυσικά και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα το έχουν οι "άμμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι" αλλά όπως βλέπετε υπάρχουμε και μερικοί (βλέπε anon) που αν και είμαστε αντίθετοι με το 24/7 downloading που κάνουν ορισμένοι, δεν θέλουμε να μπορεί να περάσει ο οποιοσδήποτε ISP ότι "γουστάρει"και όποτε το "γουστάρει" αφού έχουμε πρώτα πληρώσει και μας έχει δεσμεύσει για αρκετούς μήνες.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Όχι δεν λέω καλά να πάθετε. Λέω να μην ζητάτε την υποστήριξη των light users (που είναι η πλειοψηφία) γιατί με τις ενέργειες σας (και την αδιαφορία σας για αυτούς) τους δυσκολεύετε μέχρι και browsing να κάνουν.


Αφού *αδυνατείς να συλλάβεις την ουσία του θέματος* οφείλω να σου ξεκαθαρίσω ότι για τις πολιτικές fair usage κλπ κλπ έχουμε άλλα σχετικά θέματα για να κάνεις debate, εδώ παρόμοια μηνύματα μόνο σαν trolling μπορώ να τα δω και θα τα χειριστώ, όπως έχω προειδοποιήσει αρκετές σελίδες πιο πίσω, ανάλογα ...

----------


## akrato

> Ποίος άλλος λόγος να πληρώνω 24άρα?


Σωστή ερώτηση...

----------


## cuper

> 27 + *1 (εχει πει θα μου τα στειλει)* = 28. Πιστευω να εχουν μαζευτει καμμια 50αρια μεχρι τη Δευτερα και να το στειλουμε.


Εγώ μάλλον ήμουν ο "+1"  :Razz: 

Μόλις στα έστειλα με pm.

----------


## demollyon

Kαι εγώ light user είμαι (ψάξτε λίγο τα post μου σε σχετικό θέμα) αλλά αυτός ο "ετσιθελισμός" Edit: [ χχχχχ ] του ΟΤΕ δεν θα περάσει. Έχω ήδη στείλει PM στον MNP.

----------


## manosdoc

Αν έχω καταλάβει από μένα και από άλλους το Traffic shaping ισχύει και φαίνεται καθαρά πως μόνο το deluge τους έχει ξεφύγει από την παραμετροποίηση.

Στην ίδια σύνδεση με όλα τα άλλα προγράμματα για το ίδιο torrent κυμαίνομαι 10-30ΚΒ/sec ενώ δείχνει ότι τρβάω περισσότερο τόσο από το upload των peers όσο και από την γραμμή μου.
Αλλάζοντας σε Deluge εκτοξεύομαι 70-90KB/sec

Τραγικό.

----------


## Leonidas33

> ps: Το TS εφαρμόζεται και σε όσους ειναι σε εναλλακτικους παροχους μεσω ΑΡΥΣ ή μόνο σε συνδρομητες της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ? Αν ισχυει το δευτερο, σπαω τη δεσμευση (καπως θα γινει) και φευγω για alternative παλι. χιχιχιχιχ


Οταν μπαίνω με HOL μέσω ΑΡΥΣ ,έχω το προβλημα εδώ και 2 μήνες. :Thumb down:

----------


## kosmasgr

Με μtorrent 1.8 δεν έχει κανείς πρόβλημα αν ενεργοποιηθεί το encryption αλλά είναι Beta ακόμα. bugs κλπ ?

----------


## Bayern7

> Eαν ακόμη είμαστε <30 ονόματα, τότε τσάμπα γράφουν όσοι γράφουν εδώ μέσα. Οι παραπονούμενοι είναι πολλοί περισσότεροι, μου φαίνεται ότι χρησιμοποιούν το φόρουμ για να βγάλουν το άχτι τους και τον καημό τους, και όχι για να κάνουν κάτι γιαυτό.


Δυστυχώς υπάρχει ακόμα (αδικαιολογήτως) ο φόβος να δώσουν τα πραγματικά στοιχεία τους στο internet.
Επίσης υπάρχει η σκέψη στον Έλληνα, του ωχαδερφισμού. Γιατί να «τρέξει», να βγει μπροστά αυτός ενώ μπορεί να επωφεληθεί κάνοντας απλά την πάπια, από τον αγώνα των άλλων. Το βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα και δυστυχώς και από νέους ανθρώπους. Πραγματικά λυπηρό...



> @g_alkis
> 
> Ούτε εγω είμαι heavy user. Τα ασταμάτητα downloads τα έκανα τον 1ο καιρό με την 384. 
> Τώρα πλέον κανα torrent την βδομάδα και αν ή αν ακούσω κανα κομμάτι στο radio ψάχνω και το κατεβάζω.


Λες και περιγράφεις εμένα. Έχω κατεβάσει τα πάντα που με ενδιαφέρουν, (σειρές, ταινίες, παιχνίδια) από εποχές ακόμα 384...
Πλέον το πολύ να κατεβάζω κανα επεισόδιο (prison break, lost κλπ) τη μέρα. Άντε και κανα παιχνίδι το δίμηνο... Άντε και καμιά ταινία την εβδομάδα...
Το θέμα είναι ο εμπαιγμός από τον ΟΤΕ. Η νοοτροπία αυτής της κίνησης.
Έχοντας και δεύτερη σύνδεση (vivodi) πέρα από το conn-x θα μπορούσα να σφυρίζω ανέμελα, επιβεβαιώνοντας απλά την ύπαρξη του προβλήματος και κάνοντας υψηλή κριτική αλλά αύριο μεθαύριο θα τα βρούμε όλοι μπροστά μας. :Evil:

----------


## gravis

διαβαζωντας το παρον θεμα πειστικα οτι οντως το προβλημα ειναι τις οτενετ, δεν εξηγειτε αλλιως οτι στα καλα καθουμε δεν τραβαει με τιποτα το torrent

----------


## Net_Exploder

> διαβαζωντας το παρον θεμα πειστικα οτι οντως το προβλημα ειναι τις οτενετ, δεν εξηγειτε αλλιως οτι στα καλα καθουμε δεν τραβαει με τιποτα το torrent


φυσικα ειναι 'προβλημα' της οτενετ. ελεος πια με το p2p throttling.
παντως αν χρειαζεστε λυσεις για να το παρακαμψετε η πιο καλη λύση ειναι η χρηση VPN προγραμματων και γενικοτερα SSL και SSH encryption για να γλιτώσετε απτο deep pakcet analysis.
Εναν πιο ολοκληρωμενος οδηγός για τα τορρεντς και τροπους παρακαμψης του throttling θα βρειτε εδω: http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Optimize...c_Shaping_ISPs

----------


## gravis

Βασικα με ενοχλει που δεν βγηκε η Οτενετ στα ισια να μας πει -ναι σας κοβω την κινηση γιατι με αναγκαζεται να αναβαθμιζω πιο τακτικα απο οτι προβλετε το bandwidth με αποτελεσμα να εχω περισσοτερα εξοδα - Αλλα παιζει το κρυφτουλι και αυτος που θα το ανακαλυψει θα ειναι στην λιγοψηφια.
Και εκει που νομιζα οτι τελειωσαμε μια και καλη με το πρωτο προβλημα του ΟΤΕ που ηταν ο μικρος αριθμος πακετων με αποτελεσμα η αδυναμια χρησης Voip ,τωρα παμε στο δευτερο γυρο απο την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τον ελεχγο τον πακετων..
ΥΓ . τοτε ολοι οι φορεις μας διαβεβαιωναν οτι δεν γινετε κανενας ελεγχος η περιορισμος στα πακετα ... σημερα τι θα μας πουν?

----------


## dr billc

Παντως εχω οντως την εντυπωσει οτι ειναι πραγματικοτητα. Το τελευταιο διαστημα περιπου 1 βδομαδα στα καλα καθουμενα το μτορρεντ απο τα 80-90 ειχε πεσει στα 10-20. οτι και να εκανα με τις πορτες απο το zyxel ρουτερ μου εκει κολημενα. Και κατεβαζω γενικως p2p οπως κατεβαζω και ασχετα προγραμματα απο http ή ftp. Σημερα το πρωι λοιπον ειδα οτι επιανα 90-120 με 1μβ γραμμη σε http. εβαλα μετα το 1.6.1 utorrent να δω πως θα κατεβαζει και κολημενο στο 10-20. Ειχα δει και το αρθρο εδω οποτε λεω ας δοκιμασω και την 1.8 εκδοση. Εχω κολησει στα 70-90κ. Μολις εκλεισα την κρυπτογραφηση η ταχυτητα αμεσως ειχε φθηνουσα ταχυτητα. Μολις την ενεργοποιησα παλι κολησε η ταχυτητα στο μεγιστο. Αρα υπαρχει throttling.

----------


## aragorn

Διαβάζοντας το τόπικ, είπα να το δω κι εγώ.
Λοιπόν κατεβάζω 4 αρχεία torrent από 2 trackers και η συνολική ταχύτητα παίζει από 1.55MB/s μέχρι 2.07MB/s.
Οπότε πρέπει να θεωρήσω πως δεν ανήκω στους άτυχους;
Χρησιμοποιώ τον αζουρέα στο 10.5.2

ΥΓ
Έχω ενεργοποιημένο το encryption...

----------


## Lord of Locusts

Παιδιά στο μtorrent 1.8 τι ρυθμίσεις προτιμάτε;
Forced ή enabled και allow incoming legacy connection ή όχι;

----------


## manosdoc

Να ρωτήσω κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω.
Προκειμένου να ενεργοποιηθεί η ΕΕΤΤ και να ελέγξει αν πράγματι ευσταθούν τα επιχειρήματα πόσες καταγγελίες χρειάζεται ; Αρκεί και μία ;

----------


## slow

> Διαβάζοντας το τόπικ, είπα να το δω κι εγώ.
> Λοιπόν κατεβάζω 4 αρχεία torrent από 2 trackers και η συνολική ταχύτητα παίζει από 1.55MB/s μέχρι 2.07MB/s.
> Οπότε πρέπει να θεωρήσω πως δεν ανήκω στους άτυχους;
> Χρησιμοποιώ τον αζουρέα στο 10.5.2
> 
> ΥΓ
> * Έχω ενεργοποιημένο το encryption...*


Μπορείς να κάνεις και μία δοκιμή χωρίς το encryption για να δεις τι ακριβώς "παίζεται"?
Αν έχεις τα ίδια αποτελέσματα και με το encryption στο off σημαίνει ότι πράγματι είσαι από τους "τυχερούς". (Για πόσο καιρό όμως δεν ξέρουμε  :Wink:  )
Αν όμως δεις τίποτε 15-20Kbytes που δεν ανεβαίνουν με τίποτε, τότε το TS θα σου χτυπήσει την πόρτα (όπως και όλους μας) με το καινούριο update που θα κάνει ο οτε στα προγράμματα-μηχανήματα του.

----------


## Artemius

η ουσία καθώς και η λύση είναι μία για όλα αυτά...

*η νομοθέτηση ενός λελογισμένου fair usage policy*.απλά πράματα.για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους,εκ των κυριότερων είναι,

1.η αδυναμία φυσικά,και ειδικά σε διεθνή,εξυπηρέτησης τόσης κίνησης.ε απλά ρε παιδιά ακόμα και αν υποθετικά ο μέσος όρος των adsl2/2+ είναι 8 mbps,ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν οι υποδομές για να εξυπηρετείται τόση κίνηση.και αυτό είναι λογικό ως ενός σημείου.για αυτό υπάρχουν άλλωστε οι leased.

2.απο το 1ο έρχεται και 2ο που είναι η "ποιότητα" της υπηρεσίας που είναι και το ζητούμενο.γτ άμα κατεβάζεις με 20-40 kbps λιγότερο στην 8αρα ας πουμε,ε δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος,αλλά αν σέρνονται τα "live" και ειδικά τα skype,gaming τότε είναι που πέφτει το κλάμα και η απόγνωηση.

το mp3 θα κατέβει,αλλά αν το game lagάρει/lossάρει,πιάσ' τα αυγό και κούρευτο... *

*(συγχωρέστε με την κατακρεούργηση τησ Ελληνικής με τα "lagαρει/lossαρει  :Razz:  )


3.το κόστος της υπηρεσίας.με αυτές τις τιμές και αυτές τις ταχύτητες πολύ απλά τα περιθώρια κέρδους στενεύουν πολύ,καθώς και γίνεται ασφυκτική η αγορά για την είσοδο νέων επιχειρήσεων εξού και νέων επενδύσεων.στο τέλος παίζει να οδηγηθούμε και σε ένα μονοπώλιο,και στο τέλος σε ένα "τραστ".και μετά να δείτε κλάμα που θα κάνουμε.

το άλλο εξίσου πιθανό σενάριο είναι,πως ως πότε θα δουλεύουν έτσι οι εταιρείες?οταν ψιλοπαγιωθεί η κατάσταση,και εδραιωθούν οι "μεγάλοι παίκτες" πελατολογιολογικά,τότε θα ανέβουν οι τιμές γτ ως πότε θα έχεις 8αρες και βάλε,να κατεβάζουν και να πρέπει και να εξυπηρετείς και τα live,και να προσθέτεις bandwith στα uplink σου και αυτό θα συνεχίζεται ατέρμονα...

4.ο σεβασμός προς τον πελάτη.ε γτ στην εντέλει αυθαίρετα και παράνομα ΔΕΝ μπορείς να παρακολουθείς την κίνηση και την χρήση της υπηρεσίας που παρέχεις προς τον πελάτη,εκτός και αν αυτή είναι ξεκάθαρα εγκληματική.που δεν είναι.οπότε πέρα από το ηθικό/παράνομο της υπόθεσης περί παραβίασης της ιδιωτικότητας και των προσωπικών δεδομένων,είναι και αυθαίρετο ως παροχής της υπηρεσίας.
άντε έτσι,κόβουμε-ράβουμε όπως θέλουμε,διαμορφώνουμε την κίνηση με οτι ποσοστό/ταχύτητα/προτεραιοποίηση μας αρέσει?
στο τέλος δηλαδή,φαντάσου να παγιωθεί ως τακτική μεταξύ των Παρόχων (ειδικά δε αφού ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους το πράττει!  :Wink:  ) και "εντάξει ρε αδερφέ γέμισε τον κόσμο όλο με 8αρες και βάλε,που μόνο για gaming και skype κάνουνε,ή ούτε αυτά τόσο καλά!"
δηλαδή να έχουμε τα της Αγγλίας και χειρότερα! (όπου εκεί βέβαια -και σαν διεθνής κόμβος- δεν ξεμένουν από bandwith,ούτε σέρνονται τα "live",ούτε ζεις δράματα για να αλλάξεις πάροχο...)



ε,όπως καταλαβαίνετε,"2 καρπούζια στην ίδια μασχάλη δεν χωράνε",και εδώ πάνε να χωρέσουν 3 με 4...


*διαβούλευση και νομοθέτηση τώρα του Fair Usage Policy,με πρώτο στόχο την παροχή σωστής και πολυδιάστατης υπηρεσίας προς τον πελάτη/καταναλωτή.*

...και όχι "8αρες και βάλε" με πετσοκόφτες!

----------


## schattenjager

Εγώ πάντως παιδιά με το Deluge 0.5.8.4 βρήκα την υγεία μου στα torrent, μιας και γίνεται δεκτό από όλους τους private trackers που χρησιμοποιώ (εννοείται με ενεργοποιημένη την κρυπτογράφηση). Βέβαια δεν έχει τόσες επιλογές όσο το μtorrent 1.8, αλλά δεν μου έχει εμφανίσει κανένα πάγωμα σύνδεσης (κάτι που διαβάζω πως είναι αρκετά κοινό με το μtorrent 1.8).

*Το κακό είναι πως δεν έχω βρει καμμία λύση για την αποφυγή του p2p throttling στο αγαπημένο μου e-mule...*
*
Καμιά ιδέα;*

----------


## MNP-10

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω.
> Προκειμένου να ενεργοποιηθεί η ΕΕΤΤ και να ελέγξει αν πράγματι ευσταθούν τα επιχειρήματα πόσες καταγγελίες χρειάζεται ; Αρκεί και μία ;


Αρκει και μια.




> Διαβάζοντας το τόπικ, είπα να το δω κι εγώ.
> Λοιπόν κατεβάζω 4 αρχεία torrent από 2 trackers και η συνολική ταχύτητα παίζει από 1.55MB/s μέχρι 2.07MB/s.
> Οπότε πρέπει να θεωρήσω πως δεν ανήκω στους άτυχους;
> Χρησιμοποιώ τον αζουρέα στο 10.5.2
> 
> ΥΓ
> Έχω ενεργοποιημένο το encryption...


Με απενεργοποιημενο πως παει?

----------


## gravis

το Upload παντως περναει αφιλτραριστο, δινει το μαξιμουμ τις γραμμης, φενετε στην οτενετ δεν τους χαλαει να στελνουμε σε ξενους, αρκει εμεις να μην περνουμε

----------


## Artemius

> το Upload παντως περναει αφιλτραριστο, δινει το μαξιμουμ τις γραμμης, φενετε στην οτενετ *δεν τους χαλαει να στελνουμε* σε ξενους, αρκει εμεις να μην περνουμε


Χ0α0χχ0ΑΧ0Χα0χ0χ0Χα

μη τα δεί αυτά οι mafiozoi της MAFIA και έχουμε και άλλα...  :Razz: 


p.s. : 
*"εμείς στον ΟΤΕ νοιαζόμαστε για αν έχετε υψηλό ratio στον tracker σας.
σας κλείνουμε το download.*  :Worthy:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## tp!

Διάβασα για light user και (χαζομάρες), εγώ έφυγα από forthnet για να πάω ΟΤΕ (!!!) και από την 1η ώρα δεν μπορούσα να κατεβάσω πάνω από 20-30kb/s δεν ήμουν (light user?)…

(κατηγορίες;; :Wink:  Και αυτό είναι παράνομο αν υπάρχει, να βάζει κατηγορίες τους πελάτες που έχει μια εταιρία, σιγά σε λίγο θα στέλνουμε βιογραφικό για να μας δεχτούν

Στο ADSL Info παρακαλώ πολύ βαλτέ μας  να γράφουμε αν είμαστε light heavy κλπ users!!! 

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα και αυτό είναι που με σκάει, και αντί να το δούμε θετικά αρχίζουμε για την διαμαρτυρία, και αν ΟΤΕ μας βάλει στην μαύρη λίστα (μαύρη λίστα;;; μετά την διαμαρτυρία ακόμα και να μην βγάλει TS κλπ, από τους χρήστες που υπογραφούν σίγουρα δεν θα έχουν!, ακόμα θα μας πάρουν τηλέφωνο και θα μας ζητήσουν συγγνώμη εδώ θα είμαστε και θα το δούμε, μπορεί να μην παραδεχτούν αλλά θα μας πουν  όλα εντάξει υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα;, πληρώνεις να έχεις όχι να σε κόβουν και να βλέπεις /κάνεις ότι θέλουν αυτοί)
Και ξέρω ο σκοπός μας δεν είναι να βγει από μερικούς χρήστες……… (και αυτός είναι ένας λόγος να υπογράψουν παραπάνω άτομα που έχουν πρόβλημα!!!)

----------


## MNP-10

32....

edit: 34.

----------


## stratos2004

Εχεις ακομα μια.......... :Thumb down:

----------


## MNP-10

Λεω να το στειλουμε τη Δευτερα και οσες εχει.. συμφωνειτε?

----------


## shaq141a

> Λεω να το στειλουμε τη Δευτερα και οσες εχει.. συμφωνειτε?


Αφού έτσι και αλλιώς πρέπει να το διερευνήσει η ΕΕΤΤ δηλαδή δεν εξαρτάται από το τι θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ. Αν όμως μας κοροιδέψουν και δώσουν μία απάντηση ότι να ναι, δεν θα είναι 40 αλλά 400 αυτοί που θα διαμαρτηρηθούν.

----------


## MNP-10

Δε θα ναι και η πρωτη φορα. Με τον περιορισμο των πακετων που ειχε προβλημα η μιση Ελλαδα, το παιζανε κινεζοι στην ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## aragorn

Δοκιμάζω σήμερα έχοντας απενεργοποιήσει το encryption του Azureus 3.4.0.2.
Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει μέχρι στιγμής θέμα TS.
Επειδή όμως είμαι στο γραφείο και χρησιμοποιώ άλλο username, θα επαναλάβω το τεστ από το σπίτι αργά το βράδυ, όπου και η γραμμή είναι 24άρα.
Πάντως στο γραφείο με ή χωρίς encryption η 8άρα τερματίζει (κατεβάζω μεταξύ 540-880KB/s).

----------


## DVader

Εγώ έχω ακόμα 2αρα γραμμή ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ...Για 2αρα γραμμή κατεβάζει καλά από torrents πάντα. Πως εγώ μπορώ να κάνω ελέγχο αν εμπίπτω ή όχι στην κατηγορία των χρηστών που τους κάνουν Traffic Shaping και αν ναι πως μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω στην συλλογή στοιχείων ?

Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι είναι υπό περιπτώσεις όταν βάζω torrents μου κάνει disconnect ο router. Μετά παίζει κανονικά... Εχω office πακέτο βασικά και κάνω χρήση πολλών P2P προγραμμάτων για μεταφορές δεδομένων σε πελάτες μου όχι μόνο torrents δηλαδή χωρίς να έχω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. 

 :Thinking:

----------


## stratos2004

Εγω συγχρονισμενος μονιμα στα 15-16Mbit , κατεβαζα τις πρωτες 10 μερες απο torrent VIP tracker me 1.6 .........Τωρα????!!!!!! μιλαμε για κλαματα μεχρι απορια ...ΠΙΟΣ ο λογος αναβαθμησης???????? Κατεβαζω με 50Kbp-120Kbp  :Sad:

----------


## MNP-10

> Εγώ έχω ακόμα 2αρα γραμμή ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ...Για 2αρα γραμμή κατεβάζει καλά από torrents πάντα. Πως εγώ μπορώ να κάνω ελέγχο αν εμπίπτω ή όχι στην κατηγορία των χρηστών που τους κάνουν Traffic Shaping και αν ναι πως μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω στην συλλογή στοιχείων ?
> 
> Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι είναι υπό περιπτώσεις όταν βάζω torrents μου κάνει disconnect ο router. Μετά παίζει κανονικά... Εχω office πακέτο βασικά και κάνω χρήση πολλών P2P προγραμμάτων για μεταφορές δεδομένων σε πελάτες μου όχι μόνο torrents δηλαδή χωρίς να έχω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.


Οκ ακουγεσαι. Το reset / disconnect του router ειναι μαλλον απο μπουκωμα. Ριξε τα connections και θα σαι οκ.

Αν θες παντως να δοκιμασεις κατεβασε το μtorrent 1.8 και μετα πηγαινε βρες καποιο δυνατο torrent με απειρους seeders (πχ ubuntu που εχει seed / leech ratio 10:1), και δοκιμασε με και χωρις encryption. Αν πεσει δραματικα (πχ >300%) χωρις encryption, τοτε ισως εχεις προβλημα. Αν εχεις και id απο αλλον παροχο για να συγκρινεις, ακομα καλυτερα.

----------


## DVader

> Οκ ακουγεσαι. Το reset / disconnect του router ειναι μαλλον απο μπουκωμα. Ριξε τα connections και θα σαι οκ.
> 
> Αν θες παντως να δοκιμασεις κατεβασε το μtorrent 1.8 και μετα πηγαινε βρες καποιο δυνατο torrent με απειρους seeders (πχ ubuntu που εχει seed / leech ratio 10:1), και δοκιμασε με και χωρις encryption. Αν πεσει δραματικα (πχ >300%) χωρις encryption, τοτε ισως εχεις προβλημα. Αν εχεις και id απο αλλον παροχο για να συγκρινεις, ακομα καλυτερα.


μάλλον υποθέτω ότι αυτό είναι ...Μπούκωμα !!! Θα το κάνω αυτό που είπες με το ubuntu...θα το βάλω να έρχεται να δω και θα σας πω με screenshot... :Razz:

----------


## GnF

Τα στοιχεία μου στη διάθεσή σας. Πλέων το DC++ δεν πάει πάνω απο 80~100kb/s (να μου λέγανε μέχρι τόσο θα πάει να μην πλήρωνα για μεγαλύτερη γραμμή αλλά αυτό το θεωρώ κλέψιμο στεγνό και ασάλιωτο). Για torrent μόνο με 1.8 βλέπω φως αλλά όπως είπαν και άλλοι το παιχνίδι του κρυφτού δεν είναι λύση. Άσε που είμαι χρόνια χρήστης DC και με πεθαίνει αυτό που γίνεται.

----------


## cca

Ας πώ κι εγώ 2 λεξούλες. Έχω γνωστό μου άτομο που έχει γνωστό υπάλληλο της OTEnet. Ονόματα και άλλα στοιχεία προσωπικής φύσης δε μπορώ να αποκαλύψω χωρίς την άδεια τους. Στο θέμα τώρα.
Πιέσαμε τον εν λόγω υπάλληλο για μια απάντηση στο θέμα αυτό. Αυτός σφύριξε αδιάφορα. Με λίγα λόγια, ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΡΝΗΘΗΚΕ. Αυτή η αναφορά δεν βοηθάει την όλη προσπάθεια φυσικά, απλά την παραθέτω γι αυτούς που  αμφιβάλουν ακόμα για την ύπαρξη του traffic shaping.
Το TS είναι εδώ λοιπόν, και θα πρέπει να ενημερώσουμε τον κόσμο σιγά σιγά, γιατί με 50 υπογραφές δύσκολα θα μας πάρει κανείς στα σοβαρά. Σημειωτέον ότι έβαλα κι εγώ conn-x πριν λίγες μέρες, αλλά προς το παρόν δεν παρατηρώ πρόβλημα, οπότε και δε μπορώ να υπογράψω την επιστολή.

Λύση στο πρόβλημα δύσκολα θα δούμε αν δεν ξυπνήσουμε τον πολύ κόσμο που δεν έχει πάρει χαμπάρι τι γίνεται, όσα χαρτιά και να στείλουμε στην ΕΕΤΤ. Καλώς η κακώς, διορισμένοι από το κράτος είναι τα μέλη της, με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό στην χώρα που ζούμε.

----------


## snakething

τα p2p ειναι πλεον μερος του ιντερνετ ας το παρουν χαμπαρι και ας παρουν και bandwidth και να μην καταφευγουν σε μεθοδους κοροιδιας.Δηλαδη τι θελουν το ιντερνετ να εχει http,ftp,telnet,μονο για να κοιμουνται ησυχοι?Αν αρχισουν ολοι παντως αυτην την μεθοδο ο εξυπνος ISP που θα τα αφησει ανοικτα θα πλουτισει.

----------


## GnF

> τα p2p ειναι πλεον μερος του ιντερνετ ας το παρουν χαμπαρι και ας παρουν και bandwidth και να μην καταφευγουν σε μεθοδους κοροιδιας.Δηλαδη τι θελουν το ιντερνετ να εχει http,ftp,telnet,μονο για να κοιμουνται ησυχοι?Αν αρχισουν ολοι παντως αυτην την μεθοδο ο εξυπνος ISP που θα τα αφησει ανοικτα θα πλουτισει.


Ας κάνουν ότι θέλουν δεν θα σκάσω για αυτό. ΑΠλά ας με ενημερώσουν ότι στα τάδε πακέτα δεν θα πάτε παραπάνω απο τόσο σε περίτπωση που τα χρησημοποιήτε. Έτσι εγώ όταν αγοράζω σαν καταναλωτής θα ξέρω αν αξίζει να αγοράσω ή όχι. Δεν τα χρησημοποιώ και χρειάζομαι τη γραμμή για πράγματα που δεν κόβουν? Τότε με συμφέρει. Τα χρησημοποιώ? Τότε τα μπογαλάκια μου και αλλού. Αυτοί απλα να σφυρίζουν ξέρουν και τίποτα άλλο.

........Auto merged post: GnF added 2 Minutes and 26 Seconds later........

Είναι λες και μου πουλάνε αμάξι που πιάνει 300 χιλιόμετρα ανα ώρα αλλά μόνο σε πίστα αγώνων. Εκτός πίστας πιάνει 80. Δεν είναι κοροϊδία? Και δεν μου το λένε κιολλας/

----------


## gtk

> Οκ ακουγεσαι. Το reset / disconnect του router ειναι μαλλον απο μπουκωμα. Ριξε τα connections και θα σαι οκ.


Δυστυχώς δε πρέπει να είναι από μπούκωμα. Εχω και γω το ιδιο προβλημα απο τοτε που εβαλα την 1.8 του utorrent. Εχω κατεβάσει τους peers σε 10, εχω βάλει κόφτη στο download speed, αλλα τα disconnects συνεχιζονται όποτε τους καπνίσει. Υποψιάζομαι bug της beta version tou 1.8

----------


## MNP-10

Τα bugs εφαρμογων δε δικαιολογουν ομως disconnection στο router.  :Thinking:

----------


## yiannis_1

Σίγουρα μια επιστολή με λιγότερα απο 100 άτομα δε θα εχει τα σοβαρά αποτελέσματα που θέλουμε. 
(Άρση του TS και παραδοχή του ΟΤΕ ότι προσπάθησε να ελέγξει το περιεχόμενο της δικτυακής κίνησης των χρηστών και να περιορίσει κάποια απο αυτήν την κίνηση για λόγους του δικής του οικονομίας στο bandwidth)

Το ότι η είδηση βγήκε 1ο σέλιδο στο site είναι πολύ θετικό και πιστεύω να βοηθήσει.
Απο πλευράς μου σε όποιο forum εχω συμμετοχή εχω ενημερώσει με post και εχω παραπέμψει εδω όποιον θεωρεί ότι θίγεται. 
*
Παιδιά χρειάζεται όλοι όσοι εχουμε το πρόβλημα να υπογράψουμε!*

Και επίσης αυτοί που τώρα νιώθουν πως είναι καλά τώρα να ξέρουν  πως το πρόβλημα σε λίγο καιρό θα χτυπήσει και την δική τους πόρτα.(πιθανός και στον 1ο αποσυγχρονισμό και επανασυγχρονισμό του router...)

Ορίστε και το τι θα κληθείτε να αντιμετωπίσεται...

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3085/...ca8c517d_o.jpg

Αίσχος. :Protest:

----------


## anon

1. Μην νομίζετε ότι με χρήση encryption και τελευταίου torrent client λύσατε το πρόβλημα. Ειναι εδώ και σας περιμένει. Στην επόμενη αναβάθμιση των ψηφιακών  υπογραφών στο deep packet inspection θα σας πιάσει και θα τρέχετε να βρείτε καινούργιο client με διαφορετικό encryption. Σας ικανοποιεί αυτό το κρυφτούλι γάτα - ποντίκι;

2. Μην νομίζετε ότι δεν θα προχωρήσει η ιστορία αυτή και στους άλλους παρόχους. Βλάκες δεν είναι. Εαν το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ, και γλυτώνει χρήματα, πολλά χρήματα αντί να αγοράζει bw να καλύπτει τους συνδρομητές του με το ίδιο, ναστε σίγουροι ότι θα προχωρήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι σε παρόμοιες υλοποιήσεις, γιατί το bw κοστίζει, και μάλιστα πολύ περισσότερο όσο πιο μικρός πάροχος είσαι. Οσο ο ΟΤΕ ειναι στο απυρόβλητο κάνοντας TS, οι άλλοι τι είναι, βλάκες να μην προχωρήσουν και αυτοί σε κάτι παρόμοιο; Ισως κρατούν μια στάση αναμονής προς το παρόν.... 

3. Επιπλέον το έχουμε ξαναπεί, απο την μεριά των παρόχων, δεν τους νοιάζει μία εαν φύγουν οι heavy downloaders. Ενας heavy downloader ισοδυναμεί με 20 μπορεί και περισσότερο απλούς χρήστες, απο άποψη bw. Ειναι φύρα. Αρα κορώνες του στυλ θα φύγουμε και θα χάσουν τα φράγκα, ξεχάστε τα, τα ακούνε και γελάνε. Παρακαλάνε να φύγουν οι heavy downloaders απο το δίκτυο τους. 

4. Απόψεις του στυλ, επηρεάζω πολύ κόσμο και μπλα μπλα, πλέον δεν πιάνουν. Εχουμε φτάσει σε μια κρίσημη μάζα που το ADSL έχει φτάσει στον πολύ απλό κόσμο. Μπορεί αυτο να έπιανε όταν ευρυζωνικά είχε <1% του πληθυσμού, τώρα έχει 6+%. Και η πλειοψηφία των συνδρομητών, που είναι Light users, θα δούν καλύτερη ποιότητα μάλλον θα ακούσουν κουτουρού τις προτροπές κάποιων να αποφύγουν τον ΟΤΕ . Οταν δεν ξέρεις τίποτα και ρωτήσεις πέντε - έξι άτομα, και ο ένας εξ αυτών πει αρνητικά σχόλια για ΟΤΕ και οι υπόλοιποι μόνο θετικα, θα μείνεις στα θετικά. Αρα ξεχάστε το, αυτό δεν θα πιάσει.

----------


## gtk

> Είναι λες και μου πουλάνε αμάξι που πιάνει 300 χιλιόμετρα ανα ώρα αλλά μόνο σε πίστα αγώνων. Εκτός πίστας πιάνει 80. Δεν είναι κοροϊδία? Και δεν μου το λένε κιολλας/


Παρότι offtopic ξανά, ωστόσο θα ήθελα να πω με τι μοιάζει, κατ'εμε, το πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες: Είναι σαν να έχω βγάλει κάρτα απεριορίστων διαδρομών για λεοφωρεία και να βολτάρω κα8ημερινά πρωι-μεσημέρι-βραδυ. Μπορεί να μου το απαγορέψει κανείς? Εστω ότι το κάνανε όλοι αυτό, προφανώς θα γεμίζανε τα λεοφωρεία, οπότε ή θα βάζανε περισσοτερα να εξυπηρετούν το κοσμάκη ή θα ακριβαίνανε τη συνδρομή! Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα μπορούσαν να μου απαγορέψουν να χρησιμοποιώ τα λεωφορεία όσο συχνά θέλω. :Cool:  :Cool: 

ps : στο προηγούμενο παράδειγμα δεν έλαβα υπόψιν μου την ογκοχρέωση. "Ογκοχρέωση" πρέπει να μπαίνει μόνο σε πράματα που εξαντλούνται (φυσικοί πόροι, πετρέλαια, κλπ)  :Clap:

----------


## anon

Η εξάντληση δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι παύει να υπάρχει, αλλά γενικά δεν μπορεί να δωθεί όσο ζητηθεί απο το δίκτυο διανομής. Και το νερό πχ, πλέον η Αττική δεν έχει πρόβλημα λειψυδρίας, αλλά εαν ανήξουν όλοι ταυτόχρονα βρύσες δεν θάχει κανείς νερό, χωρίς να υπάρχει θέμα έλλειψης, τουλάχιστον άμεσο.

----------


## stred

η επιστολή αυτή εκτός απο ΕΕΕΤ να σταλθεί και σε ενώσεις προστασίας καταναλωτή όπως πχ ΕΚΠΟΙΖΩ πως το βλέπεται? ή αυτό είναι βήμα που πρέπει να γίνει σε δέυτερη φάση?

----------


## MNP-10

Προς το παρον το μενου εχει ΕΕΤΤ και κοινοποιηση του προβληματος ανευ προσωπικων στοιχειων σε περιοδικα του ειδικου τυπου. Αυτο συμφωνηθηκε προ της συλλογης και, κατα συνεπεια, η συλλογη ονοματων που προσυπογραφουν το κειμενο γινεται σ'αυτο το πλαισιο.

----------


## Sofos

> Ρε παιδια, 8α τρελαθουμε. Ωραια η 1.8 του utorrrent, αλλα μου κανει πολλα disconnects σε σημειο ο μονος τροπος να ξανασυγχρονισει το router ειναι να τo κλεισω-ανοιξω. Ολα αυτα απο την ωρα που εβαλα τον 1.8. Το ρουτερ μου δε νομιζω φταιει...
> Εχετε παρατηρησει και σεις κατι παρομοιο?
> 
> ps: Το TS εφαρμόζεται και σε όσους ειναι σε εναλλακτικους παροχους μεσω ΑΡΥΣ ή μόνο σε συνδρομητες της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ? Αν ισχυει το δευτερο, σπαω τη δεσμευση (καπως θα γινει) και φευγω για alternative παλι. χιχιχιχιχ


ΚΑι εγώ είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα! Αλλαξε τις ρυθμίσεις στο utorrent για αριθμό συνδέσεων, max half open, inactivity time! Για γραμμή 1024 μπορώ να σου στήλω το δικό μου config να δοκιμάσεις (στήλε pm)! Από ότι κατάλαβα otan εγώ ειχα το πρόβλημα, ήταν αρχικά θέμα μοντεμ kai windows! Οταν τουs ανεβασα τις συνδέσεις (tou modem kai ton windows) στο full μετά έγινε πρόβλημα παρόχου! Αυτο το συμπεραίνω γιατί πρώτα όταν ηταν πρόβλημα μοντεμ/windows σταμάταγε η σύνδεση χωρίς να αλλάζει η ip και όταν έγινε πρόβλημα παρόχου γινόταν  αποσύνδεση και μετά συγχρονισμός με νέα ip! Οπότε μάλλον είναι θέμα παρόχου και πρέπει να περιορίσεις τις ανοιχτές συνδέσεις με το τρόπο που σου περιέγραψα!

----------


## kx5

Έχω μείνει  :Lips Sealed:  ...
Είναι πράγματι γεγονός. Αρκετές μέρες τώρα φίλοι και γνωστοί μου με ΟΤΕ adsl παραπονιούνται για τραγικά χαμηλές ταχύτητες στα p2p. Τους έλεγα ότι φταίνε οι ρυθμίσεις τους, αλλά αυτό που διάβασα σήμερα δε το περίμενα.
Α ρε ΟΤΕ αθάνατε  :Laughing:  πάντα στα μουλωχτά κάνεις τις βρομοδουλειές σου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mr_Wizard

Καποιος στην 1η σελιδα ελεγε για δυσφημηση. 
Ας προσπαθησει να διαψευσει αυτο . (θα κατεβει σε 53 sec, δλδ σε οσα λεει?... αλλιως πουλαει μουφα).
Και τωρα μεταξυ μας, δεν νομιζω οτι η ΕΕΤΤ ή οποισδηποτε αλλος θα κανει τπτ. Ο λογος που πιθανοτατα θσ σκεφτουν, ειναι οτι απαγαρευται η διακινηση ψηφιακου υλικου χωρις αδεια (λεω εγω τωρα)

----------


## al0000

Απαράδεκτο

Δεν θα έβαζα OTEnet μόνο και μόνο για αυτό το λόγο

----------


## DVader

> Τα bugs εφαρμογων δε δικαιολογουν ομως disconnection στο router.




Το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν έχει κάποιο λόγο που τα κάνει αυτά... Εχω το τελευταίο mTorrent. 
Δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι το κάνει λόγω μποθκώματος απόλυτα. Γιατί όταν το κάνει έχει μεν traffic το lanaki μου αλλά ..αλλά. Δεν έχει τόσες ανοικτές συνδέσεις για το πώ με ακρίβεια ...Πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με τον OTE και τα πακέτα που κόβει ..αν μου τα κόβει ..Δεν έχω αποδείξεις ΑΚΟΜΑ !!! Οταν το κάνει δε πρέπει να τον βγάλω πολύ ώρα εκτός πρίζας και τότε συνέρχεται ....

Βασικά θέλω να αλλάξω router γιατί είναι παλιός και ίσως να έχει λίγο παίξει αλλά με τον Speedtouch είχα πρόβλημα τοποθέτησης στο lan μου. Αν αυτό που μου είπαν από το αντίστοιχο thread παίζει ...τότε θα τον βάλω πάνω !! και θα δώ...Οπως και έχει θα έχω αποτέλεσμα μέσα στο σ.κ και θα σας ενημερώσω μέσα στο σ.κ Πάντως αυτό που λές mnp στέκει δεν είναι άσχετο !!! :Razz:

----------


## AGAS

Αρχίζω να πιστεύω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα γενικοτερο στα p2p, με λιγα λογια ολοι κατεβαζουν και δυο τρεις ανεβαζουν με ικανοποιητικη ταχυτητα. Εμενα προσωπικα δεν με ενοχλει γιατι αργα ή γρηγορα το τορρεντ θα κατεβει δεν καθομαι μπροστα απο το pc με αγωνια. Σιγουρα δεν εκφραζω την πλειοψηφια αλλα τουλαχιστον πιστευω οτι τα τορρεντς μας ειχανε καλομαθει οσο ειμασταν στα 1 και 2Μbit και φουλαρανε ... τωρα που φυγαμε στα 20+ Mbit παραμενουν στις προηγουμενες ταχυτητες εκτος ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων.

----------


## teorid

Ειναι αναμενομενο καποια στιγμη να το κανουν και εδω. Πολλοι παροχοι του εξωτερικου εχουν fair use policy. Απλα ο οτε/οτενετ το κανει με υποχθονιο τροπο. Αν ηθελαν να χασουν τους heavy downloaders θα εβαζαν fair use policy. Μηπως ομως και ο μεσος χρηστης κανει συνεχεια downloading?

----------


## jmakro

να κανω μια ερωτηση δηλαδη οσοι ειναι σε private trackers εχουν παρομοια προβληματα?
προς το παρον δεν εχω δει κατι το διαφορετικο μια χαρα ολες οι ταχυτητες αλλα αν δωστο μελλον σιγουρα θα αντιδρασω

----------


## MNP-10

> Αρχίζω να πιστεύω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα γενικοτερο στα p2p, με λιγα λογια ολοι κατεβαζουν και δυο τρεις ανεβαζουν με ικανοποιητικη ταχυτητα. Εμενα προσωπικα δεν με ενοχλει γιατι αργα ή γρηγορα το τορρεντ θα κατεβει δεν καθομαι μπροστα απο το pc με αγωνια. Σιγουρα δεν εκφραζω την πλειοψηφια αλλα τουλαχιστον πιστευω οτι τα τορρεντς μας ειχανε καλομαθει οσο ειμασταν στα 1 και 2Μbit και φουλαρανε ... τωρα που φυγαμε στα 20+ Mbit παραμενουν στις προηγουμενες ταχυτητες εκτος ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων.


Εξαρταται τους trackers, τους seeders κτλ.




> να κανω μια ερωτηση δηλαδη οσοι ειναι σε private trackers εχουν παρομοια προβληματα?
> προς το παρον δεν εχω δει κατι το διαφορετικο μια χαρα ολες οι ταχυτητες αλλα αν δωστο μελλον σιγουρα θα αντιδρασω


Public, private = ολα το ιδιο ειναι.

----------


## XOTiC

ρε beta clients forever!!!

----------


## Frontier

Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ ότι λειτουργεί TS και στους συνδρομητές της OTEnet στη Χίο.
Δοκιμασμένες λήψεις της τελευταίας alpha διανομής του Ubuntu 8.04, τόσο με Azureus 3.4.0.2 όσο και με μΤorrent 1.8a σε swarm με 4500+ seeds:

Χωρίς Encryption: 18-34kB/s
Με Encryption: 55-60kB/s
Με Encryption και άρνηση πρόσβασης σε μη encrypted peers: 78+kB/s
Γραμμή 768/192 over PSTN.
Routers: LinkSys WAG200G, Philips CGA5720N/TE, ZyXEL Prestige 650HW-31, ZyXEL Prestige 660R.

Ο MNP-10 έχει τα στοιχεία μου.

----------


## manson24

Παιδια επειδη δουλευω στον ΟΤΕ και με αυτα που δαιβαζψ μου εχουν βγει τα ματια!!!Εκτος αν υπαρχουν συμφωνιες υπογειες που δεν τις ξερουμε ουτε και εμεις...Εσκεμμενα δεν γινεται τπτ....

----------


## manuel

Όμορφα μετα τον κόφτη στην ταχύτητα που έχουν εδώ και χρόνια προσθέσαν και TS ??

 :Thumb down:

----------


## vavis

> Παιδια επειδη δουλευω στον ΟΤΕ και με αυτα που δαιβαζψ μου εχουν βγει τα ματια!!!Εκτος αν υπαρχουν συμφωνιες υπογειες που δεν τις ξερουμε ουτε και εμεις...Εσκεμμενα δεν γινεται τπτ....


καλα, περιμενες τιποτα στον πινακα ανακοινωσεων, του στυλ :
ενημερωνουμε τους υπαλληλους μας, οτι απο ταδε του μηνος Χ μπαινει αυτοματο συστημα ελεγχου P2P συνδεσεων και
σας παρακαλουμε , ενημερωστε τον κοσμο που δεν το εχει παρει χαμπαρι ακομη... ?  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## dimstog

Διάβασα το thread με πολύ ενδιαφέρον από την αρχή. Δεν επηρεάζομαι άμεσα από το TS είναι αλήθεια, αλλά θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω το εξής στους λόγους για τους οποίους η προσπάθεια σας είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντική για το ADSL στην Ελλάδα.

Ενώ πολλοί αναφέρετε την εξαπάτηση και την δολιότητα του TS που εφαρμόζει ο ΟΤΕ χωρίς να ενημερώνει τους συνδρομητές του, δεν αναφέρεστε καθόλου στο πλήγμα στην ανταγωνιστικότητα που καταφέρνει με αυτόν τον τρόπο.
Όντας τακτικός επισκέπτης του forum εδώ για την HOL, έχω δει πάμπολλα post τα οποία λένε "γιατί να πάω σε εναλλακτικό και να διακινδυνεύσω τα όποια προβλήματα και να μην πάω στον ΟΤΕ που μου δίνει πλέον 24mbit σχεδόν στην ίδια τιμή;". Θα παρατηρήσατε βέβαια ότι η εφαρμογή του TS ξεκίνησε λίγο μετά την διάθεση των αυξημένων έως 24mbit από τον ΟΤΕ στις καινούριες βελτιωμένες τιμές. Εδώ καταρρέει και το επιχείρημα για διωγμό των heavy downloaders καθώς η αύξηση των ταχυτήτων έγινε με στόχο ακριβώς αυτούς - αφού η διαρροή τους προς τους εναλλακτικούς που έδιναν 24mbit πιο φθηνά από τα 2mbit του ΟΤΕ ήταν πλέον σημαντική.

Ενώ οι εναλλακτικοί έχουν και αυτοί τα προβλήματα τους με την απόδοση των γραμμών τους (είτε throughput είτε σταθερότητας), συμπτώματα TS δεν έχουν εμφανιστεί. Όταν ο ΟΤΕ όμως ξαφνικά παρουσιάζει ένα παρόμοιο προϊόν στην ίδια σχεδόν τιμή, το οποίο είναι μυστικά "ελαττωματικό" δεν κοροϊδεύει απλώς μερικούς χρήστες που οι κακές γλώσσες τους "κατηγορούν" ως heavy downloaders, αλλά καταφέρνει και ένα σοβαρότατο, αθέμιτο πλήγμα στον ανταγωνισμό.
Με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο, ο ΟΤΕ είχε καταρρακώσει τις ADSL πριν 2 χρόνια, όταν αντί να κατεβάσει τα πάγια των θυρών ADSL όπως είχε συστήσει η ΕΕ, αποφάσισε απλά εν μία νυκτί να διπλασιάσει την χωρητικότητα τους, αναγκάζοντας έτσι τους εναλλακτικούς να δώσουν διπλάσιο bandwidth στην ίδια τιμή!

Γνωρίζω ότι η επιστολή σας έχει κλειδώσει καθώς έχουν ήδη συλλεχθεί υπογραφές, αλλά ίσως θα ήταν θεμιτό να γίνει μια εξαίρεση και να θέσετε και αυτό το ζήτημα σε μία παράγραφο σε ότι αφορά τις επιπτώσεις του κρυφού TS από τον ΟΤΕ - ίσως η ΕΕΤΤ το δει πιο ζεστά το θέμα τότε.
Για τους ίδιους ακριβώς λόγους, ενδεχομένως να ήταν καλό να γνωστοποιήσετε το θέμα και στους υπόλοιπους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους καθώς είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα το νομικό τμήμα (ιδίως η συλλογή στοιχείων που έχετε κάνει), καθώς και το τμήμα marketing τους.
Εμένα τουλάχιστον ως καταναλωτή adsl το θέμα με ενδιαφέρει πολύ και ευχαρίστως θα υπέγραφα, ακόμα και αν είμαι συνδρομητής εναλλακτικού, καθώς μειώνει την ανταγωνιστικότητα μεταξύ των παρόχων.

Ελπίζω να μην είμαι offtopic, στην οποία περίπτωση ζητάω συγγνώμη.

----------


## manson24

> καλα, περιμενες τιποτα στον πινακα ανακοινωσεων, του στυλ :
> ενημερωνουμε τους υπαλληλους μας, οτι απο ταδε του μηνος Χ μπαινει αυτοματο συστημα ελεγχου P2P συνδεσεων και
> σας παρακαλουμε , ενημερωστε τον κοσμο που δεν το εχει παρει χαμπαρι ακομη... ?



οχι αλλα εσωτερικα ισως ακουγοτανε καπου κατι...λοιπον μην λεμε λογια για να πουμε επειδη το τορρεντ κατεβαινει αργα...και εγω 24 εχω και πιανω 10.....
και αφου λοιπον το πιστευεις οτι το κανει επιτηδες τοτε γιατι σε οσους χρηστες δεν συγχρονιζει ψηλα τους κατεβαζει ταχυτητα και προφανως παιρνει και λιγοτερα λεφτα ο οτε ???

----------


## vavis

> οχι αλλα εσωτερικα ισως ακουγοτανε καπου κατι...λοιπον μην λεμε λογια για να πουμε επειδη το τορρεντ κατεβαινει αργα...και εγω 24 εχω και πιανω 10.....
> και αφου λοιπον το πιστευεις οτι το κανει επιτηδες τοτε γιατι σε οσους χρηστες δεν συγχρονιζει ψηλα τους κατεβαζει ταχυτητα και προφανως παιρνει και λιγοτερα λεφτα ο οτε ???




Off Topic


		γιατι  ειναι η ευκολη (ανεξοδη) λυση.. :Wink: 



Πιστευεις οτι εχει καποια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο..?
Στον ΟΤΕ τι ειδικοτητα εχεις..?

----------


## DVader

> Παιδια επειδη δουλευω στον ΟΤΕ και με αυτα που δαιβαζψ μου εχουν βγει τα ματια!!!Εκτος αν υπαρχουν συμφωνιες υπογειες που δεν τις ξερουμε ουτε και εμεις...Εσκεμμενα δεν γινεται τπτ....



Το θέμα δεν είναι αν γίνετε εσκεμμένα η όχι ...αλλά αν γίνεται !!! Προσωπικά δεν έχω διαπιστώσει κάτι τέτοιο εκτός και αν κάποια θέματα που έχω οφείλονται σε κάτι τέτοιο ...αλλά δεν το ξέρω ΑΚΌΜΑ !!! 

Από την άλλη εδώ δεν συννεοήστε μεταξύ σας τα τμήματα για το traffic shaping θα ξέρατε ... :Whistle:

----------


## dimstog

> οχι αλλα εσωτερικα ισως ακουγοτανε καπου κατι...λοιπον μην λεμε λογια για να πουμε επειδη το τορρεντ κατεβαινει αργα...και εγω 24 εχω και πιανω 10.....
> και αφου λοιπον το πιστευεις οτι το κανει επιτηδες τοτε γιατι σε οσους χρηστες δεν συγχρονιζει ψηλα τους κατεβαζει ταχυτητα και προφανως παιρνει και λιγοτερα λεφτα ο οτε ???


Μην υπεραπλουστεύεις τα πράγματα λέγοντας "το torrent κατεβαίνει αργά". Το θέμα είναι ότι τα παιδιά εδώ αποδεικνύουν ότι υπάρχει *επιλεκτικός διαχωρισμός των δεδομένων* και ανάλογη μείωση της ταχύτητας τους. Το αν αυτό είναι παράνομο ή σύμφωνο με την σύμβαση που έχει ο ΟΤΕ με τους πελάτες του, είναι νομίζω αυταπόδεικτο.

Κανένας δεν μίλησε για ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού. Εξάλλου τα 55kbs  στα p2p από τα 10mbit που αναφέρεις είναι μια απίστευτη διαφορά. 

Στο κάτω κάτω αυτό μας έλειπε, να συγχρονίζει κάποιος στα 10mbit, να φταίει εξ' ολοκλήρου ο ΟΤΕ σε αυτό (καθώς σε αυτήν την περίπτωση αυτός διαχειρίζεται και το last mile) και να χρεώνει για 24...

----------


## shaq141a

Off Topic


		Φαντάζομαι διαφήμιση της HOL. 

Μ'αρέσει να έχω traffic shaping. Νιώθω διαφορετικός. Μου αρέσει που ΟΤΕ κόβει τα πρωτοκολλα p2p για να γλυτώσει bandwidth. Μ'αρεσει να κατεβάζω torrents με 10 ΚΒ/sec.

----------


## yiannis_1

:Clap:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## Leonidas33

:Offtopic:  Να μιλαει και η HOL γι'αυτο το θέμα ,θαχει πλάκα :Thumb down:

----------


## yiannis_1

Όντως ήταν η πρώτη που είχε χρησιμοποιήσει την <<τεχνικη>>.
Για αυτό και όσα πακέτα πέρασαν δεν με ακούμπησαν προσωπικά.
Πάντως είναι πολύ κοντά ακόμα και στην διαφημιστική τους καμπάνια ο ΟΤΕ με την HOl.
Πονηρές αρνητικές διαφημίσεις και καρφιά ο ενας στο προίον του άλλου. Αλλά απο πολιτικές ενα και το αυτό.
Αν είναι αυτές οι εταιρίες που θα επιζήσουν στο τέλος στην ελλάδα την κάτσαμε...
Θα μας εκβιάζουν ακόμα και με τα προσωπικά μας, αφού με το πολύ βαθύ packet inspection που θα εχουν τότε θα ξέρουν αν την πέφτουμε στο msn και αν είμαστε πιστοί στις γυναίκες μας...

(Α ρε θείο ησουν πάντα πρωτοπόρος. Που να ξερες πως θα σε αντέγραφε ακόμα και ο Οτε μετά απο χρόνια...)

PS. Τώρα που πήρε και το know how με την συνεργασία της με την Vodafone δε μας σώζει τπτ...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## dimstog

Off Topic


		Η HOL τουλάχιστον μετά το κράξιμο που είχε φάει - το είχε παραδεχτεί κιόλας νομίζω - δεν ξαναέβαλε. Αν και τώρα τελευταία κάτι περίεργο μου φαίνεται ότι παίζει, αλλά επειδή έχω και άλλα προβλήματα με αποσυνδέσεις και τέτοια, δεν κάθομαι να το ψάξω.

----------


## tsol87

Καλησπερα παιδια. Δυστηχως το πρωτο μου post εμελλε να ειναι για ενα τοσο δυσκολο θεμα αλλα τι να κανω...Πριν απο κανα δυοωρο πηρα τηλεφωνο στην conn-x και μου ειπαν πως αυτοι δεν ειναι αρμοδιοι για τετοια ειδους προβληματα και με παρεπεμψαν στην otenet...Πηρα τηλεφωνο και στην otenet και με ρωτουσαν επι 5 λεπτα αν εχω ανοικτη port και αν κατεβαζω κανονικα απο ελευθερα sites κι εγω επι 5 έτα τους απαντουσα πως το προβλημα ειναι μονο στα p2p αρχεια οπως torrents και σε live παιχνιδια οπως για παραδειγμα αυτα που προσφερει το myp2p.Επισης οταν ρωτουσα τι ειναι αυτο το traffic shaping...επερνα σαν απαντηση απολυτη σιωπη.Εχω συνδεση 4mbps/256kbps και τον τελευταιο μηνα κατεβαζω με 50 kb και σε μερικες αναλαμπες μεχρι και 150-170kb με upload limit 8kb. Χρησιμοποιω utorrent 1.7.7 ενω για λιγο χρησιμοποιησα και το 1.8 το οποιο ομως ειναι εντελως αχρηστο για private trackers.Τι να πω...ελπιζω συντομα να λυθει το προβλημα αν και νομιζω πως σε λιγο και οι υπολοιπες εταιριες θα υοθετησουν αυτο το καταραμενο ts :Crying:

----------


## anon

Εαν έχει ο ΟΤΕ, και δεν ανοίγει ρουθούνι, τότε μοιραία θα βάλουν και οι άλλοι. Χαζοί ειναι;

----------


## shaq141a

E relakks που έχει να πέσει αν αρχίσουν όλοι τα καραγκιοζιλίκια  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## vavis

> Καλησπερα παιδια. Δυστηχως το πρωτο μου post εμελλε να ειναι για ενα τοσο δυσκολο θεμα αλλα τι να κανω...Πριν απο κανα δυοωρο πηρα τηλεφωνο στην conn-x και μου ειπαν πως αυτοι δεν ειναι αρμοδιοι για τετοια ειδους προβληματα και με παρεπεμψαν στην otenet...Πηρα τηλεφωνο και στην otenet και με ρωτουσαν επι 5 λεπτα αν εχω ανοικτη port και αν κατεβαζω κανονικα απο ελευθερα sites κι εγω επι 5 έτα τους απαντουσα πως το προβλημα ειναι μονο στα p2p αρχεια οπως torrents και σε live παιχνιδια οπως για παραδειγμα αυτα που προσφερει το myp2p.Επισης οταν ρωτουσα τι ειναι αυτο το traffic shaping...επερνα σαν απαντηση απολυτη σιωπη.Εχω συνδεση 4mbps/256kbps και τον τελευταιο μηνα κατεβαζω με 50 kb και σε μερικες αναλαμπες μεχρι και 150-170kb με upload limit 8kb. Χρησιμοποιω utorrent 1.7.7 ενω για λιγο χρησιμοποιησα και το 1.8 το οποιο ομως ειναι εντελως αχρηστο για private trackers.Τι να πω...ελπιζω συντομα να λυθει το προβλημα αν και νομιζω πως σε λιγο και οι υπολοιπες εταιριες θα υοθετησουν αυτο το καταραμενο ts


αντε ρε φιλε λοιπον..
αντεδρασε..
 :Clap:

----------


## shaq141a

> Χρησιμοποιω utorrent 1.7.7 ενω για λιγο χρησιμοποιησα και το 1.8 το οποιο ομως ειναι εντελως αχρηστο για private trackers.Τι να πω...ελπιζω συντομα να λυθει το προβλημα αν και νομιζω πως σε λιγο και οι υπολοιπες εταιριες θα υοθετησουν αυτο το καταραμενο ts


Από όσο γνωρίζω όλοι σχεδόν οι Ελληνικοι trackers δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με την 1.8, ενω σε όσους trackers έχω account στο εξωτερικό, όλοι σχεδόν υποστηρίζουν την 1.8 (και πίστεψε με δεν έχω account σε λίγους  :Razz: ).

----------


## kostas_1966

Διαβασα με προσοχη ολο το νημα.Καποιες επισημανσεις:

Εχετε διαπιστωσει εαν το TS ισχυει για ολο το 24ωρο?Εγω εχω φουλ bw αργα τη νυχτα,ξημερωματα,πρωινα αργιων ενω τα απογευματα το προβλημα ειναι εμφανες (πεφτει μεχρι και στο 1/8 της ονομαστικης ταχυτητας).Καπως παραξενο δεν ειναι να βαζουν...χρονοδιακοπτη για συγκεκριμενες ωρες?Θελω να πω,μηπως ειναι απλα τιγκα το dslam μας καποιες ωρες?

Το προβλημα εγκειται στα p2p,ελαχιστα γραφτηκαν για http.Κι ομως...υπαρχει και εκει στις ωρες που προανεφερα.

Θελω να συμμετεχω σε αυτη τη δυναμικη κινηση,ωστοσο προσπαθω ακομα να διαγνωσω οτι οντως εχω κι εγω TS και οχι απλα ενα πιταρισμενο dslam.Οι ωρες βλεπετε...με μπερδευουν.Αλλη μια ενδειξη αποτελει και το αρχειο filelist.gz απο το ftp://ftp.otenet.gr/ οπου με "ανεβαζει" περι το 50% στις "δυσκολες" ωρες.Κι εκει που ειχα 30kb/s στην S3 συνδεση μου,με το ftp με παει στα 45-50.Αν ηταν αυτο που φοβομαστε δε θα πρεπε στο δικο του ftp o ΟΤΕ να μας δινει τα μεγιστα?

Παρατηρω επισης πολλες διακυμανσεις(σκαμπανεβασματα),τοσο με την 1.8 beta οσο και με τον IDM.Tα gaps ειναι μεχρι και 20-30 kb.Παραξενο δεν ειναι?

Να αναφερω,τελος,οτι και με χρηση netcarta  σε διαδοχικους  χρονους ειχα τα ιδια δεδομενα.Και για οσους αναρωτιουνται,το τμημα εξυπηρετησης του otenet (801-11κλπ)με παρεπεμψε στο ftp τους και στο mail τους (noc@otenet.gr).

Δεν ξερω.Η διαγνωση-τοις πταιει-δεν ειναι πεντακαθαρη.Ακομα.Η συνδεση σερνεται σε συγκεκριμενες ωρες χωρις διακρισεις.Το σιγουρο παντως ειναι πως εχω κι εγω να κανω με "νεο φρουτο".Προσφατα τα πραγματα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα.
 :Thinking: 


ΥΓ. Φυσικα παραμενω σε επαφη(status:alert).

----------


## tsol87

Φιλε shaq απο τους ελληνικους trackers ο ''μπλε-ασπρος'' μονο υποστηριζει. Οσον αφορα για τον ''ελληνικο-tracker'' λενε πως υποστηριζει αλλα αμα το χρησιμοποιησεις θα σου κοκκινησει ολα τα torrents

----------


## shaq141a

> Διαβασα με προσοχη ολο το νημα.Καποιες επισημανσεις:
> 
> Εχετε διαπιστωσει εαν το TS ισχυει για ολο το 24ωρο?Εγω εχω φουλ bw αργα τη νυχτα,ξημερωματα,πρωινα αργιων ενω τα απογευματα το προβλημα ειναι εμφανες (πεφτει μεχρι και στο 1/8 της ονομαστικης ταχυτητας).Καπως παραξενο δεν ειναι να βαζουν...χρονοδιακοπτη για συγκεκριμενες ωρες?Θελω να πω,μηπως ειναι απλα τιγκα το dslam μας καποιες ωρες?
> 
> Το προβλημα εγκειται στα p2p,ελαχιστα γραφτηκαν για http.Κι ομως...υπαρχει και εκει στις ωρες που προανεφερα.
> 
> Θελω να συμμετεχω σε αυτη τη δυναμικη κινηση,ωστοσο προσπαθω ακομα να διαγνωσω οτι οντως εχω κι εγω TS και οχι απλα ενα πιταρισμενο dslam.Οι ωρες βλεπετε...με μπερδευουν.Αλλη μια ενδειξη αποτελει και το αρχειο filelist.gz απο το ftp://ftp.otenet.gr/ οπου με "ανεβαζει" περι το 50% στις "δυσκολες" ωρες.Κι εκει που ειχα 30kb/s στην S3 συνδεση μου,με το ftp με παει στα 45-50.Αν ηταν αυτο που φοβομαστε δε θα πρεπε στο δικο του ftp o ΟΤΕ να μας δινει τα μεγιστα?
> 
> Παρατηρω επισης πολλες διακυμανσεις(σκαμπανεβασματα),τοσο με την 1.8 beta οσο και με τον IDM.Tα gaps ειναι μεχρι και 20-30 kb.Παραξενο δεν ειναι?
> ...


Είσαι σε περίπτωση πιτα DSLAM. Αντίθετα εμείς που έχουμε TS πιάνουμε full ταχύτητες όταν κατεβάζουμε με http/ftp καθώς και με ενεργοποιημένο το encryption σε τελευταίας γενιάς torrent clients.

........Auto merged post: shaq141a added 1 Minutes and 48 Seconds later........




> Φιλε shaq απο τους ελληνικους trackers ο ''μπλε-ασπρος'' μονο υποστηριζει. Οσον αφορα για τον ''ελληνικο-tracker'' λενε πως υποστηριζει αλλα αμα το χρησιμοποιησεις θα σου κοκκινησει ολα τα torrents


Δοκίμασε λίγο αν μπορείς μία παλαιότερη alpha έκδοση του μtorrent 1.8. Η τελευταία φενεται ότι δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε μερικούς trackers.

http://download.utorrent.com/beta/ut...a-8205.upx.exe

----------


## Nekromayhem

kostas_1966 στη δικιά μου γραμμή τουλάχιστον το Traffic shaping εφαρμόζεται όλο το 24ωρο και είναι αγριότατο ( ούτε με 1MBps δεν κατεβάζω... στα 12 κλειδώνω...).

----------


## DamianDoi

> Παιδια επειδη δουλευω στον ΟΤΕ και με αυτα που δαιβαζψ μου εχουν βγει τα ματια!!!Εκτος αν υπαρχουν συμφωνιες υπογειες που δεν τις ξερουμε ουτε και εμεις...Εσκεμμενα δεν γινεται τπτ....


αμα εχεις κανενα γνωστο στην οτενετ ρωτα τον..εχω περιεργεια πραγματικα...αμα δεν ειναι απο τον οτε ειναι απο την οτενετ...
εγω ασ πστεψω εσενα και οτι δεν αιωρειται τιποτα σχετικα με TS στα "πηγαδακια" του οτε αλλα δεν θα πιστεψω κανενα που θα μου πει οτι δεν ειναι θεμα οτενετ..


και ρε παιδια γιατι εχει μπει τοοοσο πολυ αυτος ο ορισμος "heavy downloaders"  ??
εγω πραγματικα μπορει να μην κατεβασω απολυτος τιποτα για μια ολοκληρη βδομαδα και να ανεβαζω μονο αλλα μπορει την επομενη βδομαδα να βγουν πραματα που με ενδιαφερουν πολυ και να κατεβασω 10 gb σε μια μερα...
το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν θελω να κατεβασω κατι θελω να το κατεβασω με αξιοπρεπη ταχυτητα σχετικα κοντα σε αυτη που πληρωνω χωρις πισωπλατα μαχαιροματα τυπου TS...
και στην τελικη ευτοι οi "HEAVY DOWNLOADERS" ειναι που καθοριζουν τα παντα μην κρυβομαστε πισο απο το δαχτυπο μας..ολες οι υποδομες και το μεγαλο bandwidth γινεται για να τραβηξουν ακριβως αυτα τα ατομα και ολεσ οι αναβαθμισεισ bandwidth γινονται γιατι οι παροχοι βλεπουν οτι οι downloaders το εχουν αναγκη και οχι ατομα που θελουν να βλεπυν το email η να κανουν chat η web browsing.διορθωστε με αμα κανω λαθος..
η διαφημηση που κανουν οι παροχοι λεει κατεβαζεις μουσικη και ταινιες με ταχητητες σφερα "μεχρι και σε 5 δευτερα για μουσικα κομματια"..
δεν αναφερονται στο οτι θα ανοιγεις τισ σελιδες σφερα..
και κανενασ light user δεν εχει προβλημα να ανοιξει σελιδες γιατι εγω κατεβαζω με full ταχυτητα.

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Η HOL τουλάχιστον μετά το κράξιμο που είχε φάει - το είχε παραδεχτεί κιόλας νομίζω - δεν ξαναέβαλε. Αν και τώρα τελευταία κάτι περίεργο μου φαίνεται ότι παίζει, αλλά επειδή έχω και άλλα προβλήματα με αποσυνδέσεις και τέτοια, δεν κάθομαι να το ψάξω.


Η Hol το είχε κάνει σε όλους ταυτόχρονα,  εδώ δεν έχουμε τέτοιες ενδείξεις,  απλά κάποιοι χρήστες έχουν πρόβλημα.

ΥΓ  να θυμίσω κάτι,  δεν το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ,  το κάνει η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ,  (ακόμα δεν έγινε η πλήρης απορόφηση)

Ακόμα περιμένουε ακόμα την απάντηση της Οτενετ/ΟΤΕ,  ώστε να δούμε τι πάει λάθος  (ΥΓ  η Hol δεν είπε ναι κάνω ts)

----------


## yannis28

> αμα εχεις κανενα γνωστο στην οτενετ ρωτα τον..εχω περιεργεια πραγματικα...αμα δεν ειναι απο τον οτε ειναι απο την οτενετ...
> εγω ασ πστεψω εσενα και οτι δεν αιωρειται τιποτα σχετικα με TS στα "πηγαδακια" του οτε αλλα δεν θα πιστεψω κανενα που θα μου πει οτι δεν ειναι θεμα οτενετ..


Χμμμ...θα έλεγα να μην διαχωρίζουμε πλέον ΟΤΕ από ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ούτε για αστείο. Είναι σα να λέμε δε φταίει ο Κωστάκης, φταίει ο Καραμανλής...Ως προς τα πιταρισμένα DSLAM έχει δίκιο ο kostas_1966 αλλά είναι άσχετο από το TS. Ξέρω γιατί εγώ τα έχω και τα δύο. Τα p2p δε δουλεύουν ποτέ,  ενώ το surfing (http, ftp της OTENET κλπ, κλπ) σέρνεται ανελέητα μεσημέρι και απόγευμα. Στην εξαιρετικά βολική ώρα 4 τη νύχτα όμως, ο ΟΤΕ πετάει!! Αχ, τα νεύρα μου! :Mad:

----------


## dimstog

> (ΥΓ  η Hol δεν είπε ναι κάνω ts)




Off Topic


		Πάω πάσο, όσο και να έψαξα δεν βρήκα την "είδηση" που νόμισα ότι θυμόμουν ότι επίσημα η HOL το είχε παραδεχθεί. Μάλλον επειδή ήταν τόσο φανερό, είχα την εντύπωση ότι το είχαν παραδεχθεί και επίσημα

----------


## yiannis_1

> ΥΓ  να θυμίσω κάτι,  δεν το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ,  το κάνει η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ,  (ακόμα δεν έγινε η πλήρης απορόφηση)
> 
> Ακόμα περιμένουε ακόμα την απάντηση της Οτενετ/ΟΤΕ


sdkir ουδέποτε είχα οτενετ. Κατευθείαν με connex είμαι.  Και εχω  full TS.
Βασικά  πιστεύω  πως και πολλοί άλλοι εχουν άλλα είτε δεν το ξέρουν γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιούν p2p και δεν τους επηρεάζει είτε εχουν πρόσφατα αναβαθμιστεί απο τα 1-2mbit στα 24mbit και επειδή πιάνουν λίγο πολύ τις ίδιες ταχύτητες λένε δε βαριέσαι. Ούτε καν ξέρουν τι ταχύτητες θα έπρεπε να είχαν...
Το θέμα είναι αλλού αν είναι δυνατόν ο Οτε να κατασκοπεύει τι κατεβάζω και να αποφασίζει και με τι ταχύτητα θα το κατεβάσω κατά το δοκούν.
Σε περίπτωση που δεν του αρέσει κάτι απο αυτά που κατεβάζω τι κάνει με δίνει στεγνά σαν το χαφιέ;
Γενικά δημιουργούνται πολλά ερωτηματικά.
Μας πουλάνε εξωτερικούς σκληρούς, usb sticks, DVD-R, divx players, mp3 players, routers συνδέσεις ADSL1 - ADSL2 και τώρα τελευταία ADSL2+.
Μια ολόκληρη βιομηχανία δουλεύει απο όλα αυτά τα παρασητικά και διαβολικά torrent και έρχονται τώρα να μας βάλουνε στη θέση μας παρακολουθόντας μας και βάζοντας μας σε λίστες καλών ή κακών χρηστών ανάλογα απο την κίνηση που κάνουμε.

----------


## Damien601

Εγώ πάντως νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να κάτσουν στο σκαμνί και αυτή τη φορά για τα καλά....

Αν θέλετε να εκνευριστείτε.... προσπαθήστε να ανοίξετε το shoutcast tv του winamp.... 

Guess what.. δεν παίζει...  

Εγώ πάντως όταν υπέγραψα το κ___συμβόλαιο δεν έγραφε πουθενά ότι θα υπολειτουργούν τα μισά προγράμματα που έχω εγκατεστημένα στον υπολογιστή μου

Μαζί με τα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά....  Και τι ξερά δηλαδή... Τα p2p από πότε έγιναν παράνομα και δεν το κατάλαβα? 

Αλλά πού θα πάει... 

Δεν είναι ούτε ο πρώτος ούτε ο τελευταίος provider που το κάνει αυτό... αλλα κάποια στιγμή καλό θα ήταν να πληρώσει και για κάτι.

Τσάμπα κλέβει τον κοσμάκη τόσα χρόνια? 

Μακάρι να περνούσε κανα ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο απο δω να την κοπανούσα τώρα αλλά...

----------


## sdikr

> sdkir ουδέποτε είχα οτενετ. Κατευθείαν με connex είμαι.  Και εχω  full TS.
> Βασικά  πιστεύω  πως και πολλοί άλλοι εχουν άλλα είτε δεν το ξέρουν γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιούν p2p και δεν τους επηρεάζει είτε εχουν πρόσφατα αναβαθμιστεί απο τα 1-2mbit στα 24mbit και επειδή πιάνουν λίγο πολύ τις ίδιες ταχύτητες λένε δε βαριέσαι. Ούτε καν ξέρουν τι ταχύτητες θα έπρεπε να είχαν...
> Το θέμα είναι αλλού αν είναι δυνατόν ο Οτε να κατασκοπεύει τι κατεβάζω και να αποφασίζει και με τι ταχύτητα θα το κατεβάσω κατά το δοκούν.
> Σε περίπτωση που δεν του αρέσει κάτι απο αυτά που κατεβάζω τι κάνει με δίνει στεγνά σαν το χαφιέ;
> Γενικά δημιουργούνται πολλά ερωτηματικά.
> Μας πουλάνε εξωτερικούς σκληρούς, usb sticks, DVD-R, divx players, mp3, routers συνδέσεις ADSL1 - ADSL2 και τώρα τελευταία ADSL2+.
> Μια ολόκληρη βιομηχανία δουλεύει απο όλα αυτά τα παρασητικά και διαβολικά torrent και έρχονται τώρα να μας βάλουνε στη θέση μας παρακολουθόντας μας και βάζοντας μας σε λίστες καλών ή κακών χρηστών ανάλογα απο την κίνηση που κάνουμε.


Και εγώ conn-x  εχώ  και στο σπίτι και στο γραφείο και δεν έχω πρόβλημα, 
ακόμα αρκετοί χρήστες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα,

----------


## tsol87

Δοκίμασε λίγο αν μπορείς μία παλαιότερη alpha έκδοση του μtorrent 1.8. Η τελευταία φενεται ότι δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε μερικούς trackers.

http://download.utorrent.com/beta/ut...a-8205.upx.exe[/QUOTE]

Ρε φιλε σε ευχαριστω πραγματικα για το link. Εκανα forced encryption και δεν επελεξα την διπλανη επιλογη.Αποτελεσμα ?...Στην αρχη κατεβαζε ''κανονικα'' με 30kb...σκυβω το κεφαλι μου απογοητευμενος για μια στιγμη και οταν ξανακοιταω την οθονη βλεπω ενα ονειρεμενο 270kb και μου κοπηκε η αναπνοη...Απο τοτε μεχρι τωρα βεβαια αυξομειωνεται σαν τρελο απο 250 στα 150...Ελπιζω μεσα στην εβδομαδα να βγει η stable εκδοση αν και αυτο παλι ειναι ενα απλο ημιμετρο με ημερομηνια ληξης δυστηχως

----------


## yiannis_1

> Και εγώ conn-x εχώ και στο σπίτι και στο γραφείο και δεν έχω πρόβλημα,
> ακόμα αρκετοί χρήστες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα,


Πόσο καιρό εχεις uptime; Για δοκίμασε να κάνεις κανένα reset το router. 
Μπορεί να μπεις και εσυ στο κλάμπ των τυχερών...
Ειδικά αν το TS μπαίνει με τυχαίο τρόπο ανάλογα με την ip που παίρνεις κάθε φορά.

----------


## ChriStrofiS

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από tsol87
> 
> 
> Δοκίμασε λίγο αν μπορείς μία παλαιότερη alpha έκδοση του μtorrent 1.8. Η τελευταία φενεται ότι δημιουργεί προβλήματα σε μερικούς trackers.
> 
> http://download.utorrent.com/beta/ut...a-8205.upx.exe
> 
> 
> Ρε φιλε σε ευχαριστω πραγματικα για το link. Εκανα forced encryption και δεν επελεξα την διπλανη επιλογη.Αποτελεσμα ?...Στην αρχη κατεβαζε ''κανονικα'' με 30kb...σκυβω το κεφαλι μου απογοητευμενος για μια στιγμη και οταν ξανακοιταω την οθονη βλεπω ενα ονειρεμενο 270kb και μου κοπηκε η αναπνοη...Απο τοτε μεχρι τωρα βεβαια αυξομειωνεται σαν τρελο απο 250 στα 150...Ελπιζω μεσα στην εβδομαδα να βγει η stable εκδοση αν και αυτο παλι ειναι ενα απλο ημιμετρο με ημερομηνια ληξης δυστηχως


Δεν ξέρω ποιος κάνει και τι , θα παραθέσω μόνο τα αποτελέσματα από πρόσφατο τεστ και τα συμπεράσματα δικά σος .

Με uTorrent 1.7.7 έκδοση έχω βάλει για παραλαβή ένα μόνο αρχείο με τουλάχιστον 600 πηγές . Μετά από 5 λεπτά λειτουργίας το μέγιστο που έχει παεί είναι 60ΚΒ . Σημειοτέων έχω CONN-X 4Mbit . Επίσης η ρύθμιση για την κρυπτογράφηση είναι στο "Forced"

Στο καπάκι κάνω εγκατάσταση το uTorrent 1.8 beta , δεν πειράζω ρυθμίσεις και τα αντίστοιχα αποτελέσματα μετά από 5 λεπτά λειτουργίας είναι μέγιστο  :Twisted Evil:  270ΚΒ !!!   :Crazy: 

ΧΑ !!!!

Και επειδή είμαι δύσπιστος μετονομάζω το 1.8 , τρέχω ξανά το 1.7.7 και πάλι η ταχύτητα πέφτει στα 50-60 ΚΒ ......  :Rant:

----------


## shaq141a

> Πόσο καιρό εχεις uptime; Για δοκίμασε να κάνεις κανένα reset το router. 
> Μπορεί να μπεις και εσυ στο κλάμπ των τυχερών...
> Ειδικά αν το TS μπαίνει με τυχαίο τρόπο ανάλογα με την ip που παίρνεις κάθε φορά.


Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος για αυτό.

Ίσως είναι ώρα να εντοπίσουμε με πια κριτήρια κάνει η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ traffic shaping. Έχουμε τα εξείς 2 δεδομένα που μας λένε ότι δεν κάνει target heavy users.

1) Άτομα με εξαιρετικά χαμηλό traffic όπως ο anon έχουν "άγριο" TS.
2) Υπάρχουν και νέοι χρήστες με TS.

Αντίθετα πιστεύω ότι γίνεται ανάλογα με την περιοχή που είναι η γραμμή. Δηλαδή ίσως ο ΟΤΕ να μην προβληματίζεται για το διεθνες bandwidth, αλλά φοβάται το ενδεχόμενο ολοκληρωτικού "πιταρίσματος" των DSLAMs.

Οπότε υπάρχουν 2 πιθανότητες κατά την άποψη μου:

1) Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ με βάση το DSLAM στο οποίο έχει τα στοιχεία ότι έχει μπει η γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ (σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που έχει καταχωρημένα όπως αυτά στο my.otenet.gr) κάνει το ΤS. Δηλαδή αν δώσει κάποιος (που έχει πρόβλημα ΤS) τους κωδικούς του σε κάποιον που δεν έχει πρόβλημα TS, τότε θα πρέπει ο δεύτερος να αποκτήσει TS.

2) Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ καταλαβαίνει αυτόματα από πιο DSLAM συνδέεται ο χρήστης και του παραμετροποιεί το TS, ανεξάρτητα από πια περιοχή κανονικά θα έπρεπε να συνδέεται ο χρήστης.

Για το 2) δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος αν είναι εφικτό. Περιμένω σχόλια και αν είναι να κάνουμε και κανένα πειραματάκι να δουμε αν οι θεωρίες μου έχουν κάποια βάση.  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## yiannis_1

> αλλά φοβάται το ενδεχόμενο ολοκληρωτικού "πιταρίσματος" των DSLAMs


Αμα υπήρχε πρόβλημα με τα Ote dslam θα είχαν πρόβλημα και τα APIS.
Είμαι με adsl over isdn στο ΟΤΕ dslam της ανοιξης. Σπίτι με 4net APIS γραφείο Ote. Γιατί να μπλοκάρει τον ευατό  με TS η oteνετ στο dslam. Για να κάνει εύκολη τη ζωή της 4νετ που εχει τις βρήσες ανοιχτές. Δεν νομίζω πως παίζει.
Δεν είμαι στο μυαλό των υπευθύνων του Ote αλλά πιστεύω πως παίζει θέμα οικονομίας Bwidth με το εξωτερικό...
Αλλιώς τι να πω κινήγι της πειρατείας λογισμικού...
Αλλά όμως μέσω αυτών τον δικτύων γίνεται και νόμιμη ανταλλαγή αρχείων.
Οπότε πάλι μάλλον πάμε στο θέμα οικονομίας Bwidth με το εξωτερικό

----------


## shaq141a

> Αμα υπήρχε πρόβλημα με τα Ote dslam θα είχαν πρόβλημα και τα APIS.
> Είμαι με adsl over isdn στο dslam της ανοιξης. Σπίτι με 4net γραφείο Ote. Γιατί να μπλοκάρει τον ευατό  με TS η oteνετ στο dslam. Για να κάνει εύκολη τη ζωή της 4νετ που εχει τις βρήσες ανοιχτές. Δεν νομίζω πως παίζει.
> Δεν είμαι στο μυαλό των υπευθύνων του Ote αλλά πιστεύω πως παίζει θέμα οικονομίας Bwidth με το εξωτερικό...
> Αλλιώς τι να πω κινήγι της πειρατείας λογισμικού...
> Αλλά όμως μέσω αυτών τον δικτύων γίνεται και νόμιμη ανταλλαγή αρχείων.
> Οπότε πάλι μάλλον πάμε στο θέμα οικονομίας Bwidth με το εξωτερικό


Μα τότε αν ήταν θέμα του bandwidth στο εξωτερικό, ο στόχος θα ήταν οι heavy downloaders. Αντίθετα εδώ είδαμε ότι στόχος είναι οι καλύτεροι χρήστες του!!!, δηλαδή οι no downloaders όπως ο anon και οι νέοι χρήστες του που δεν είχαν ποτέ παλαιότερα adsl. Αν είναι να ξεκινήσεις TS το κάνεις σε κάποιους που δεν συμπαθείς και πολυ....

Anyway το Δεκέμβριο που έκανα τη σύνδεση υπήρχε  TS αλλά ήταν εντελώς ήπειο. Δηλαδή αν το άφηνες αρκετή ώρα τερμάτιζε η γραμμή. Όμως κατά διαστήματα εκείνης της περιόδου παρατηρούνταν ειδικά τις ώρες αιχμής άγριο πιτάρισμα με max ftp speed @ 100 KB/sec αν και στο 70% του 24αωρου είχα full speed. Με τον καιρό ολοένα το TS γινόταν εντονότερο αλλά ταυτόχρονα μειονόταν το ποσοστο του 24 ώρου που δεν έπιανα το max της γραμμής (για ftp.otenet.gr μιλάμε). Τελικά φτάνουμε στο σήμερα με ένα αγριότατο TS αλλά από ftp έχω 400 όλη τη μέρα!!!!! Δηλαδή όσο το TS γινόταν αγριότερο, τόσο καλύτερη γραμμή είχα. :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## GnF

> Τελικά φτάνουμε στο σήμερα με ένα αγριότατο TS αλλά από ftp έχω 400 όλη τη μέρα!!!!! Δηλαδή όσο το TS γινόταν αγριότερο, τόσο καλύτερη γραμμή είχα.


Μήπως τελικά πιτάρουν όλα και με αυτό τον τρόπο προσπαθούν να τα φέρουν σε μία μέση κατάσταση? (χαλάνε βέβαια τα p2p.....).

Θα ήθελα να ακούσω κιάλλο κόσμο με DC++ τι αποτελέσματα έχει. Είμαι σε hub που όλοι κατευάζουν φουλ και εγώ πάω σαν κότα ρε γαμώτο και κατευάζω απο πολλά άτομα ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## faethie

Λοιπόν, τελικά, ΝΑΙ, έχει κι εδώ στη Μυτιλήνη πρόβλημα.

Download Ubuntu με 1.8 beta. Μια φορά ολόκληρο το torrent με encryption off, και μία με on.

Encryption OFF:  * 687 kΒ/s max*



Encryption ON: *1.585 KΒ/s max*.... πάνω από 2,5x μεγαλύτερο!



Οι ταχύτητες φαίνονται στην ανώτερη τιμή που "έπιασε" το graph στην κάθε περίπτωση

Με την σύνδεση να βγάζει *1.613 kb/s max* στο ftp της otenet....



Με λίγα λόγια, στη δεύτερη περίπτωση το torrent έπιασε το maximum της γραμμής.

Count me in λοιπον.

Στέλνω στοιχεία για τη καταγγελία.

----------


## imperialdemon

λοιπον και γω με ubuntu και amule ενω παλια κατεβαζα τουλαχιστον με 50-60 εδω και μια βδομαδα κολλημενος στα 6 και κατι Kb/sec  :RTFM:   :Thumb down:

----------


## Shadowjump

Και ειχα σπασει το κεφαλι μου να βρω γιατι παει τοσο αργα, λεω, μαλλον επειδη πρωτοβγηκε το torrent (private tracker Edit: [ ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ]) αλλα σπανια εχεις ταχυτητα κατω απο 400KB/s απο αυτο το tracker. Μονο μεχρι να φταει 20-30 seeders, μετα full ταχυτητα στην γραμμη. Δοκιμαζω και ενα αλλο torrent με διαφορετικη γραμμη (εχω 2 x 24Μbit 1 ISDN, 1 PSTN). 
Μεσω ISDN ουτε 40KB/s!! Λεω μπας και παιζει τιποτα? Μπηκα adslgr.com και βλεπω πανω πανω το προβλημα με το TS. Δοκιμασα την Alpha Version του μΤοrrent και εφτασε 400KB/s. Kαλυτερο απο το 40 παντως.
Να δουμε τι θα κανουμε με τον ΟΤΕ.. ολο κατι καινουριο πεταει και μας χαλαει την διαθεση...

----------


## slow

> Να δουμε τι θα κανουμε με τον ΟΤΕ.. ολο κατι καινουριο πεταει και μας χαλαει την διαθεση...



http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=147

----------


## MNP-10

Μεχρι στιγμης εχουμε 48 ονόματα.

----------


## midnightsun

Τι πιθανότητες έχει να πετύχει η κίνηση που κάνετε ;

----------


## MNP-10

Ως προς τα (α), (β), (γ) - 100%.




> Καλούμε την ΕΕΤΤ
> 
> α) να διερευνήσει το φαινόμενο με δικά της μέσα,
> β) να ξεκαθαρίσει τι συμβαίνει και να μας το κοινοποιήσει,
> γ) να ξεκαθαρίσει τη νομιμότητα της συγκεκριμένης πρακτικής καθώς και τα μέτρα που μπορούν να λάβουν οι θιγόμενοι χρήστες στα πλαίσια του Νόμου και των συμβάσεων που έχουν υπογράψει οι οποίες δεν εμπεριέχουν αναφορά για διάκριση υπηρεσιών,


...το θεμα απο κει και περα ειναι τι απαντησεις θα δωσουν στο β, γιατι η ΕΕΤΤ εχει κακο track-record προστατευτισμου του ΟΤΕ σε αντιστοιχη περιπτωση (QoS με packet-limitng στο bras που χτυπαγε αλυπητα ολα τα apps με υψηλο βαθμο χρησης πακετων οπως voip, gaming, vnc κτλ). Και μιλαμε για φαινομενο που ειχε τεραστιο ευρος (επιανε ολους τους χρηστες ανα dslam) ανεξαρτητως ISP. Για το (γ), ολο και κατι χρησιμο θα πουν. 

Απο κει και περα βλεπουμε τι αλλο μπορει να γινει ή δεν μπορει να γινει σε δευτερη (και πιο ουσιαστικη φαση). Σε καθε περιπτωση ο ΟΤΕ μπηκε στην ιστορια, και θα κουβαλαει τη ρετσινια, οτι προεβη σε Traffic Shaping προκειμενου να καθυστερησει την ταχυτητα που εχουν οι χρηστες του. Απο εμπορικης αποψης μπορει να ειναι και καλο, μπορει και κακο. Γιατι δε χανει μονο torrentακηδες που ειναι ανεπιθυμητοι αλλα και νεους χρηστες οι οποιοι λενε "και γιατι να μην εχω το πληρες download speed διαθεσιμο?".




> μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει επίσημη πολιτική στον ΟΤΕ για το κατέβασμα, δηλάδη πχ. αν ένας κατεβάζει όλη μέρα με μέγιστη ταχύτητα τον κάνουν throttling ;


Δεν εχω ακουσει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## midnightsun

Εγώ είχα υποψίες για τον ΟΤΕ, ότι μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο. (δεν έχω και πολλές γνώσεις για τηλεπικοινωνίες) Ελπίζω να δοθούν απαντήσεις. 



Off Topic


		μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει επίσημη πολιτική στον ΟΤΕ για το κατέβασμα, δηλάδη πχ. αν ένας κατεβάζει όλη μέρα με μέγιστη ταχύτητα τον κάνουν throttling ;

----------


## johnnypatras

Καλημέρα σας.

Έχει εμφανιστεί και σε εμένα το πρόβλημα και μάλιστα το είχα πρωτοαναφέρει τέλη Γενάρη εδώ και λίγο πιο μετά εδώ, όπου βρήκα την προσωρινή όπως φαίνεται λύση που χρησιμοποιώ έως και τώρα με τον 1.8 alpha client ( η μόνη διαφορά με τότε είναι πως έχει αναβαθμιστεί η γραμμή μου οπότε το max της σύνδεσής μου είναι γύρω στα 400-500ΚΒ/sec και όχι τα 220 που αναφέρω στο τότε post).

Επισυνάπτω ένα capture που έκανα εχθές :
Edit: [ removed for user's privacy ]


Χρήση utorrent 1.8 build 8682.
Στην πρώτη φάση είναι απενεργοποιημένο το encryption και κατεβάζω το torrent που βλέπετε στο capture ( το πρασινισμένο). 
Διακοπή του torrent, remove and delete torrent and data.
Βάζω encryption(forced) και don't allow incoming legacy connections. Κλείνω utorrent.Επανεκκίνηση router και μου δίνει νέα ip. Ξανακατεβάζω το torrent και αρχίζει να κατεβαίνει το αρχείο με τις ταχύτητες που βλέπετε στην δεύτερη "φάση" του du meter.

ΥΓ : Μην σας μπερδεύει που δείχνει ανάποδα το upload και το download το AdvancedRM, για κάποιο λόγο τέλος πάντων ( δεν το έχω ψάξει) τα δείχνει ανάποδα.

Δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει κάποια αμφιβολία ως προς το τι συμβαίνει στην γραμμή μου.... :Wink: 

Έχω ήδη στείλει τα στοιχεία μου από εχθές.
Περιμένουμε για τις εξελίξεις.
Πολλές ευχαριστίες για την κινητοποίηση που έγινε ώστε να μάθουμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει και να μην γίνονται όλα αυτά πίσω από την πλάτη μας, χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση.

----------


## aragorn

> Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος για αυτό.
> 
> Ίσως είναι ώρα να εντοπίσουμε με πια κριτήρια κάνει η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ traffic shaping. Έχουμε τα εξείς 2 δεδομένα που μας λένε ότι δεν κάνει target heavy users.
> 
> 1) Άτομα με εξαιρετικά χαμηλό traffic όπως ο anon έχουν "άγριο" TS.
> 2) Υπάρχουν και νέοι χρήστες με TS.
> 
> Αντίθετα πιστεύω ότι γίνεται ανάλογα με την περιοχή που είναι η γραμμή. Δηλαδή ίσως ο ΟΤΕ να μην προβληματίζεται για το διεθνες bandwidth, αλλά φοβάται το ενδεχόμενο ολοκληρωτικού "πιταρίσματος" των DSLAMs.
> 
> ...


Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να συμβαίνει το 2.
Και εξηγώ με προσωπικό παράδειγμα βέβαια και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τους κινδύνους γενικότερης προβολής συμπερασμάτων χωρίς ικανό στατιστικό δείγμα.
Στο γραφείο έχω 8άρα σύνδεση στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Ποτέ δεν αντιμετώπισα, μέχρι στιγμής, TS. Αν ήταν θέμα dslam δεν θα έπρεπε να έχω αντιμετωπίσει;

----------


## MNP-10

> Στο γραφείο έχω 8άρα σύνδεση στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Ποτέ δεν αντιμετώπισα, μέχρι στιγμής, TS. Αν ήταν θέμα dslam δεν θα έπρεπε να έχω αντιμετωπίσει;


Στα 51 ονοματα, το κεντρο της Αθηνας παιζει ελαχιστα (max 2-3 περιπτωσεις)

----------


## LiveTVRadio

> Τι πιθανότητες έχει να πετύχει η κίνηση που κάνετε ;


Εχουν πιθανοτητες να γινει ντου ,  όπως  στο press-gr  :Whistle:

----------


## EvilHawk

> να θυμίσω κάτι,  δεν το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ,  το κάνει η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ





> sdkir ουδέποτε είχα οτενετ. Κατευθείαν με connex είμαι.


Γιατί μπερδεύεται τον κόσμο? Το traffic shaping εφαρμόζεται σε επίπεδο internet provider, είτε ΟΤΕ conn-x είτε ΑΡΥΣ+Otenet είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, από την Otenet παίρνουν όλοι και το TS είναι βαρύ και 24/7 ...

----------


## anon

> Μα τότε αν ήταν θέμα του bandwidth στο εξωτερικό, ο στόχος θα ήταν οι heavy downloaders. Αντίθετα εδώ είδαμε ότι στόχος είναι οι καλύτεροι χρήστες του!!!, δηλαδή οι no downloaders όπως ο anon και οι νέοι χρήστες του που δεν είχαν ποτέ παλαιότερα adsl. Αν είναι να ξεκινήσεις TS το κάνεις σε κάποιους που δεν συμπαθείς και πολυ....


Οχι, δεν κατάλαβες καλά. Το έχω γράψει κιόλας, για την δική μου χρήση, με βολεύει αυτό το καθεστώς. Πλέον σερφάρω πολύ γρηγορότερα απο πριν. Για μένα η αντίδραση είναι θέμα 1) ότι γίνεται κάτι πίσω απο την πλάτη μου και 2) καταστρατηγείται το network neutrality.

Οι απλοί χρήστες, οι light, βγαίνουν ευνοημένοι απο αυτή την πρακτική. Μόνο οι heavy downloaders που έχουν συνέχεια p2p ανοιχτά να κατεβάζουν επιβαρύνονται απο αυτό το TS. Προσωπικα, δεν με νοιάζει γιαυτούς. Απλά δεν είναι σωστή η λύση. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να το ανακοινώσει, και να είναι και στο συμβόλαιο, ότι θα υπάρχει TS, και όποιος γουστάρει. Απλά τα τμήματα μαρκετινγ θα πρέπει να υπολογίσουν τις απώλειες απο μια γνωστοποιημένη τέτοια πρακτική.

----------


## g_alkis

> Οχι, δεν κατάλαβες καλά. Το έχω γράψει κιόλας, για την δική μου χρήση, με βολεύει αυτό το καθεστώς. Πλέον σερφάρω πολύ γρηγορότερα απο πριν. Για μένα η αντίδραση είναι θέμα 1) ότι γίνεται κάτι πίσω απο την πλάτη μου και 2) καταστρατηγείται το network neutrality.
> 
> Οι απλοί χρήστες, οι light, βγαίνουν ευνοημένοι απο αυτή την πρακτική. Μόνο οι heavy downloaders που έχουν συνέχεια p2p ανοιχτά να κατεβάζουν επιβαρύνονται απο αυτό το TS. Προσωπικα, δεν με νοιάζει γιαυτούς. Απλά δεν είναι σωστή η λύση. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να το ανακοινώσει, και να είναι και στο συμβόλαιο, ότι θα υπάρχει TS, και όποιος γουστάρει. Απλά τα τμήματα μαρκετινγ θα πρέπει να υπολογίσουν τις απώλειες απο μια γνωστοποιημένη τέτοια πρακτική.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## lewton

> Οχι, δεν κατάλαβες καλά. Το έχω γράψει κιόλας, για την δική μου χρήση, με βολεύει αυτό το καθεστώς. Πλέον σερφάρω πολύ γρηγορότερα απο πριν. Για μένα η αντίδραση είναι θέμα 1) ότι γίνεται κάτι πίσω απο την πλάτη μου και 2) καταστρατηγείται το network neutrality.
> 
> Οι απλοί χρήστες, οι light, βγαίνουν ευνοημένοι απο αυτή την πρακτική. Μόνο οι heavy downloaders που έχουν συνέχεια p2p ανοιχτά να κατεβάζουν επιβαρύνονται απο αυτό το TS. Προσωπικα, δεν με νοιάζει γιαυτούς. Απλά δεν είναι σωστή η λύση. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να το ανακοινώσει, και να είναι και στο συμβόλαιο, ότι θα υπάρχει TS, και όποιος γουστάρει. Απλά τα τμήματα μαρκετινγ θα πρέπει να υπολογίσουν τις απώλειες απο μια γνωστοποιημένη τέτοια πρακτική.


Συμφωνώ και θα το ξαναπώ: όποιος πάροχος κάνει *δηλωμένα και εγγυημένα* TS, θέτοντας τα p2p σε τελευταία προτεραιότητα, μάλλον θα με κερδίσει ως πελάτη.  :One thumb up:

----------


## EvilHawk

Ω ναι σε αυτή την περίπτωση *εγγυημένα* γίνεται! Δηλωμένα όμως γιόκ ...  :Razz:

----------


## chaos_archon

Δηλαδη ρε παιδια ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει ξεκαθαρισει δημοσια οτι ακολουθει αυτη την πολιτικη?

----------


## MNP-10

> Δηλαδη ρε παιδια ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει ξεκαθαρισει δημοσια οτι ακολουθει αυτη την πολιτικη?


Το trend παγκοσμιως ειναι κανείς παροχος να μη παραδεχεται τιποτα σε τετοια θεματα εκτος και αν η κατασταση εχει φτασει στο απροχωρητο. Συνηθως δε λενε ουτε ναι, ουτε οχι. 

Αν πουνε "ναι γινεται", θα βρουν το μπελα τους.

Αν πουνε "οχι δεν γινεται", θα χασουν την αξιοπιστια τους (ψευτες). Θα βλεπει ο πελατης στο μελλον "σας κοιταμε στα ματια", "ξεκαθαρα" και αλλα τετοια διαφημιστικα σποτακια και θα ενεργοποιουνται αντιστροφα reflexes. 

Αρα σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις το αφηνεις να αιωρειται..  :Whistle:  ...και να εφαρμοζεται.

----------


## shaq141a

> Το trend παγκοσμιως ειναι κανείς παροχος να μη παραδεχεται τιποτα σε τετοια θεματα εκτος και αν η κατασταση εχει φτασει στο απροχωρητο. Συνηθως δε λενε ουτε ναι, ουτε οχι. 
> 
> Αν πουνε "ναι γινεται", θα βρουν το μπελα τους.
> 
> Αν πουνε "οχι δεν γινεται", θα χασουν την αξιοπιστια τους (ψευτες). Θα βλεπει ο πελατης στο μελλον "σας κοιταμε στα ματια", "ξεκαθαρα" και αλλα τετοια διαφημιστικα σποτακια και θα ενεργοποιουνται αντιστροφα reflexes. 
> 
> Αρα σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις το αφηνεις να αιωρειται..  ...και να εφαρμοζεται.


Εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιος να τους τρίξει τα δόντια όπως η FCC  :Whistle:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Πάντως είναι περίεργο που σε κάτι τέτοιο έχουν μαζευτεί ΜΟΝΟ 50κάτι υπογραφές..

----------


## MNP-10

Δεν ειναι.. γιατι αυτες ειναι 57 (τωρα) υπογραφες με σχετικα υψηλο ποσοστο βεβαιοτητας οτι υπαρχει προβλημα απο ατομα "που την παλευουν". Τα θυματα ειναι αρκετα περισσοτερα, αλλα ποσοι εχουν τις γνωσεις

α) να ξερουν τι ειναι traffic shaping & qos
β) να εξακριβωσουν τι παιζει και να το απομονωσουν ωστε να συνυπογραψουν

???

Δεν ειναι ολοι "δικτυαδες" ή σχετικοι. Ο περισσοτερος κοσμος παρακολουθει / βιωνει συμπτωματα και δεν ξερει (γιατι να ξερει?) απαραιτητα τι συμβαινει, και, κυριως, γιατι συμβαινει. Ομως για να γινει η παρουσα επιστολη, χρειαζομαστε "την ελιτ" που ειναι σε θεση να αναλυσει το προβλημα της και να πει με μια Α βεβαιοτητα "ναι συμβαινει αυτο γιατι τα στοιχεια ταδε και ταδε δειχνουν αυτα".

Αμα συγκεντρωναμε υπογραφες απο "τα torrent μου σερνονται", η λιστα θα ηταν χαοτικη. Το θεμα ειναι σε ποσους απο εκεινους θα ευθυνονται τα torrent, το dslam, το port forwarding, ο γειτονας που τους κλεβει bandwidth απ'το wifi, κτλ κτλ -  και οχι το Traffic Shaping?

Καποια πραγματα, οπως αυτη η επιστολη, πρεπει να γινονται με ποιοτητα, παρα με ποσοτητα. Ειδικα αν αναλογιστουμε οτι κατα την συνταξη της ακομα αιωρουνταν το "αν γινεται ή δε γινεται" - επομενως εκει δεν θες αυτους που νομιζουν οτι γινεται. Θες αυτους που ξερουν οτι γινεται. Το μονο που μενει ειναι και η επιβεβαιωση της ΕΕΤΤ, ως third party.

Δες και αυτη τη δημοσκοπηση, εχει ενδιαφερον για το μικροτερο δειγμα των "ειμαι σχετικος και..." σε σχεση με τους "με βαση το αποτελεσμα...". Ειναι το κλειδι της ποιοτητας vs ποσοτητας. Τελικα η δημοσκοπηση ηταν σωστη στα αποτελεσματα. Κατ'αρχην αγνοεις τους "με βαση το αποτελεσμα" και πας στους σχετικους.. αυτοι απαντησαν διχασμενα.. και η πλακα ειναι οτι εχουν δικιο γιατι πολυ απλα, τελικα, δε συμβαινει σε ολους. Αρα σωστα υπηρχε "συγκρουση" σχετικων.

----------


## tsiouficto

> Συμφωνώ και θα το ξαναπώ: όποιος πάροχος κάνει *δηλωμένα και εγγυημένα* TS, θέτοντας τα p2p σε τελευταία προτεραιότητα, μάλλον θα με κερδίσει ως πελάτη.


Συγνώμη, αλλά άμα ο κάθε ΟΤΕ έχει πρόβλημα με το δίκτυό του, να μην πουλάει αβέρτα 24άρες συνδέσεις στον κόσμο. Και δεν το λέω μόνο για τον ΟΤΕ, γιατί όλοι το κάνουν αυτό. Ειδικότερα παλιότερα, όποτε έβγαινε καινούρια ταχύτητα, όλα τα δίκτυα μπούκωναν. Αλλά δεν είναι λύση να κόβεις τα p2p. Διότι εγώ μπορεί να θέλω να διακινώ ΝΟΜΙΜΟΤΑΤΟ υλικό μέσω torrents. Γιατί να πρέπει να το κατεβάσω με 20 και 30 ταχύτητα? Και μη με ρωτήσεις ποιοι είναι αυτοί που διακινούν τέτοιο υλικό με αυτό τον τρόπο. Είναι το ίδιο πολλοί με αυτούς που θέλουν 24MB για να σερφάρουν και να κατεβάζουν drivers και και τραγούδια από site που πληρώνουν. Όλοι σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη ζούμε, και το μπάχαλο έχει δημιουργηθεί διότι όλοι έβαλαν ΟΤΕ. Και πολύ καλά έκαναν, και πολύ καλά έκανε ο ΟΤΕ που επιτέλους έδωσε 24άρες σε χαμηλές τιμές, αλλά από την στιγμή που γνωρίζεις σαν εταιρία ότι το 99% που θα βάλουν 24άρα, το κάνουν για να κατεβάζουν σαν τρελοί, είτε φροντίζεις το δίκτυό σου να είναι επαρκές, είτε το αφήνεις για αργότερα. Αυτό που ξεχώριζε τον ΟΤΕ από τις ιδιωτικές ήταν ότι οι άλλοι πουλούσαν αέρα. Ο ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον ότι έλεγε, στο έδινε. Έστω και αν αυτό ήταν ψίχουλα. Κρίμα είναι να καταντήσει έτσι και αυτός.

----------


## shaq141a

Να σημειώσω πάντως ότι ακόμα και τα p2p να κοπούν τελείως δεν θα αλλάξουν και πολλά στο διαθνες traffic μιας και οι "πρωην" p2pάδες θα στραφούν σε rapidshare και usenet.

----------


## schumifer

Και μετά για μάντεψε πού θα στραφεί το qos του εκάστοτε παρόχου.....

----------


## shaq141a

Off Topic





> Και μετά για μάντεψε πού θα στραφεί το qos του εκάστοτε παρόχου.....



Στo youtube  :Razz:

----------


## MNP-10

Για μενα παντως, ο ΟΤΕ εκανε βλακεια. Ο μονος που δεν τον συμφερει να κανει TS ειναι ο ΟΤΕ. Γιατι αν το κανει "και περασει" ως αποδεκτη τακτικη, τοτε κερδισμενοι ειναι ολοι οι εναλλακτικοι που εχουν βαρυτερα ratios light / heavy users απ'τον ιδιο.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Για μενα παντως, ο ΟΤΕ εκανε βλακεια. Ο μονος που δεν τον συμφερει να κανει TS ειναι ο ΟΤΕ. Γιατι αν το κανει "και περασει" ως αποδεκτη τακτικη, τοτε κερδισμενοι ειναι ολοι οι εναλλακτικοι που εχουν βαρυτερα ratios light / heavy users απ'τον ιδιο.


Και τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι οι άλλοι -αν του ΟΤΕ του περάσει- δεν θα κάνουν το ίδιο?

----------


## savdls

> Κατόπιν συζήτησης σε αυτό το νήμα θα γίνει επίδοση στην ΕΕΤΤ της επιστολής που επισυνάπτεται από κάτω.
> 
> Εφόσον συμφωνείτε και αντιμετωπίζετε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα περιορισμού της ταχύτητας σε Torrents, DC κτλ και έχετε αποκλείσει άλλες πιθανές αιτίες (*η κάθε λάθος δήλωση αποδυναμώνει παρά ενδυναμώνει την επιστολή*) τότε στέλνετε προς εμένα με προσωπικό μήνυμα (pm) 
> 
> -Ονοματεπώνυμο 
> -Ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση και email
> -Κινητό ή σταθερό τηλέφωνο
> -Account ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ στο οποίο παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα
> 
> ...


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## MNP-10

> Και τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι οι άλλοι -αν του ΟΤΕ του περάσει- δεν θα κάνουν το ίδιο?


Ναι δε το περιεγραψα καλα.. αλλα ακριβως αυτο το σεναριο περιγραφω.. γιατι τοτε ειναι που θα βγουν κερδισμενοι οι εναλλακτικοι. Οταν το εφαρμοσουν και οι ιδιοι.

----------


## savdls

γιατι ρε παιδια γινονται ολα αυτα?.πριν λιγους μηνες ηθελα να αποφυγω τον οτε.καποιο φιλαρακι μου ειπε οτι με τον οτε δεν θα εχεις ποτε προβλημα .τωρα το σκευτομαι σοβαρα αφου και αυτος ακολουθει τα χναρια ολων των αλλων

----------


## MNP-10

Πηρα ενα icq page αλλα ηταν ελλιπες - κομμενο. Οποιος το εστειλε να ξαναστειλει τα στοιχεια του σε pm ή στο 

mnp10 παπακι adslgr.com

----------


## zoze.petas

λοιπόν καλησπέρα.Δίαβασα πολλά για το θέμα.Εγώ πρωσοπικά απο τορεντ έχω χαμηλές ταχύτητες κοντά σε 30-50 ενώ απο rapid μεγαλύτερες.π.χ. τώρα κατέβαζα απο τορεντ το 5 επεισόδιο απο lost κ η ταχύτητα που έχω είναι 35-50 ενώ πριν λίγο κατέβαζα με 70-90 απο rapid.Το τορεντ δεν είναι να πείς παλίο κ έχει τετοια ταχύτητα χθές ανέβηκε.έχω πίασει κ 100++ αλλά σπάνια πιο μετά το βραδάκι θα κατεβάζω απο 50++.Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλετει σε ts.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δες σε προηγούμενες απαντήσεις στο νήμα πώς να κάνεις δοκιμές για να δεις αν οφείλεται εκεί.

----------


## moutos

Εχθές ζήτησα αναβάθμιση της adsl απο 1024 σε 2048 οτε/conx, το απόγευμα. Το βράδυ με παίρνει τηλέφωνο ένας κύριος για επιβεβαίωση και μου λέει ότι θα γίνει άμεσα. Σήμερα η ταχύτητα είναι 2048 και χρησιμοποιώντας το azureus που μου έσπασε τα νεύρα σήμερα κατεβάζει με 20-25 κβ/σεκ ανεβάζει με 7-10 κβ/σεκ (όριο τα 15) ενώ χθες κατέβαινε το ίδιο αρχείο με 80-90 με τους ίδιους seeders. Σκέφτηκα να δώ εδώ μήπως υπάρχει καμιά ρύθμιση για το router και βρήκα αυτό στην 1 σελίδα. ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΣΗΗΗΗΗ  :Thumb down:  (βέβαια μπορεί να φταίνε χίλιοι δυο άλλοι παράγοντες, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω)

----------


## NSTMANIA_1975

Ειχα παρατηρήσει και εγω χαμηλες ταχυτητες στα p2p και διαβαζοντας ολα τα παραπανω καταλαβα το γιατι... Εχω connex 24/1  και εχω να δω πανω απο 350 kb/s download εδω και δεκαπεντε μερες ..... 

Ακουστε τωρα γέλιο και τι αλλο συμβαινει το οποιο πιστευω οτι πρεπει να το δουμε και αυτο... 

Οταν προτοεκανα αναβαθμιση στα 24/1 το router μου κλειδωνε στα 18.4(Κερατσινι) και ειδα επιτελους download kai se p2p κοντα στο 1.7-1.8 και πεταγα στα συνεφα.... δυστηχως ο παραδεισος κρατησε μονο 10 μερες και ξαφνικα το router αρχισε σταθερα να κλειδωνει καθε μερα και ενα 1 mbs pio κατω μεχρι που εφτασα στα 14.5 - 15 αλλα οπως ειπα και πιο πανω εχω
να δω πραγματικο download πανω απο 350 απο την εποχη του Νωε... 

Σε τηλεφωνο με τεχνικο και αφου πρωτα μου εδωσαν την δικαιολογια οτι φταει η βροχη(δεν ειχε
βρεξει :Razz: ) μετα παρεδεχτηκαν ευθαρσος οτι στο dislam που καθεται η γραμμη μου απλα εχουμε βάλει 4 παραπανω άτομα και οπως είναι φυσικο αυτοι οι 4 πρεπει και αυτοι να ζησουν απο το υστερημα μας..... Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ  ΠΙΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ....  ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΕΝΧΕΙ .... και οταν λεω αρχη δεν ενοω την ΕΕΤΤ γιατι ας ερθει καποιος 
που να μου πει οτι εκανε καταγγελία και καταφερε κατι απο το να του σπασουν τα νευρα να 
αρχισει τα χαπια και απλα να χασει το χρονο του...

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΟΤΕ  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## zoze.petas

ξέχασα να αναφέρω τις καλές ταχύτητες τις πίανω όταν είμαι σε linux κ κατεβάζω με deluge στα windows δεν πάει πάνω απο 40 όυτε με αίτηση,Πρέπει να νυχτώσει πολλύ για να πίασω καμία της προκοπής κ όταν ξημερώσει! :Thinking:

----------


## shaq141a

> ξέχασα να αναφέρω τις καλές ταχύτητες τις πίανω όταν είμαι σε linux κ κατεβάζω με deluge στα windows δεν πάει πάνω απο 40 όυτε με αίτηση,Πρέπει να νυχτώσει πολλύ για να πίασω καμία της προκοπής κ όταν ξημερώσει!


Για δοκίμασε το Deluge με απενεργοποιημένο το encryption και πες μας :Thinking:

----------


## Leonidas33

> ξέχασα να αναφέρω τις καλές ταχύτητες τις πίανω όταν είμαι σε linux κ κατεβάζω με deluge στα windows δεν πάει πάνω απο 40 όυτε με αίτηση,Πρέπει να νυχτώσει πολλύ για να πίασω καμία της προκοπής κ όταν ξημερώσει!


Eμενα σε windows κρασαρει συνεχεια,και όποτε δουλέυει κάπου 20-30% καλύτερες ταχυτητες είδα διαφορά.Επίσης δεν υποστηρίζεται από πολλους τρακερς. :Thumb down:

----------


## zoze.petas

> Για δοκίμασε το Deluge με απενεργοποιημένο το encryption και πες μας


στα linux να δοκιμάσω με απενεργοποιημένο το encryption εννοείς? γιατί στα windows έχω utorrent 1.6

----------


## gyor

Δεν πιστεύω ότι γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο από τον οτε μάλλον ως αρνητική διαφήμιση το βλέπω στον υπόγειο πόλεμο που έχει ανοίξει από του άλλους provider γιατί απλά δεν μπορούν να συναγωνιστούν τον οτε με τα ψέματα .  Είχα αρχικά άλλον provider  το τι προβλήματα με ταχύτητα και όχι μόνο είχα δεν λέγετε .Έχω οτενετ και δεν εχω κανένα πρόβλημα .Επίσης χρησιμοποιώ μtorrent 1.7.7 και με ενεργοποιημένη  την κρυπτογράφηση δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά.

----------


## shaq141a

> στα linux να δοκιμάσω με απενεργοποιημένο το encryption εννοείς? γιατί στα windows έχω utorrent 1.6


Για την ακρίβεια αν μπορείς κάνε το εξείς πείραμα.

Στο linux δοκίμασε σε ένα πολύ καλά seeded torrent το deluge με encryption καθώς και με απενεργοποιημένο το encryption.Στα windows δοκίμασε το μtorrent 1.6.x με encryption και χωρίς encryption (πάλι σε ένα πολύ καλά seeded torrent.Aν έχεις τη δυνατότητα στα windows εγκατέστησε τον μtorrent 1.8 και επανέλαβε το 2. (Κατέβασέ την από εδώ http://download.utorrent.com/beta/utorrent-1.8-alpha-8205.upx.exe)Επίσης έλεγξε αν κατεβάζεις full από τον ftp της otenet. :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: shaq141a added 1 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........




> Δεν πιστεύω ότι γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο από τον οτε μάλλον ως αρνητική διαφήμιση το βλέπω στον υπόγειο πόλεμο που έχει ανοίξει από του άλλους provider γιατί απλά δεν μπορούν να συναγωνιστούν τον οτε με τα ψέματα .  Είχα αρχικά άλλον provider  το τι προβλήματα με ταχύτητα και όχι μόνο είχα δεν λέγετε .Έχω οτενετ και δεν εχω κανένα πρόβλημα .Επίσης χρησιμοποιώ μtorrent 1.7.7 και με ενεργοποιημένη  την κρυπτογράφηση δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Όλα εδώ που παραθέσαμε είναι κατασκευασμένα. Η sdikrnet μας έδωσε 1€ στον καθένα.  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Shadowjump

Το μtorrent το δοκιμασα σε 2 διαφορετικες 24αρες. Μια ISDN και μια PSTN. 
Στην ISDN η ταχυτητα πηγε απο ~40ΚΒ/s -> 1MB/s (το μεγιστο που θα μπορουσε να παει ηταν 1.4ΜΒ/s)
Στην PSTN η ταχυτητα δεν αλλαξε καθολου με το μΤorrent 1.8

----------


## gyor

Κοίτα απλά λέω την άποψη μου .Δεν λέω ότι πήρατε τίποτα απλά δεν πιστεύω ότι γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο .ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## shaq141a

> Κοίτα απλά λέω την άποψη μου .Δεν λέω ότι πήρατε τίποτα απλά δεν πιστεύω ότι γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο .ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


Α, τότε είμαστε οπαδοί της sdikrnet και για αυτό τα βάζουμε με τον καλό μας ΟΤΕ.

----------


## yannis28

Μα είναι παράλογο αυτό. Αφού τόσοι έμπειροι χρήστες το ζούμε καθημερινά και το έχουμε δείξει με στοιχεία, τι σημαίνει "δεν πιστεύω ότι γίνεται";;; Πες μόνο "Σε μένα δε γίνεται" και μέχρι εκεί. Αυτόν τον ραγιαδισμό σε ότι αφορά τα δικαιώματα μας ως καταναλωτών δεν τον καταλαβαίνω. Κι επιβεβαιώνω περί του downstream connection speed που μυστηριωδώς ελαττώνεται . Το αρχικό 24567 σε δέκα μερούλες έγινε 22220.

----------


## papajohn

Νομίζω οτι επηρρεάζομαι και εγώ, είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος για την ακρίβεια. Συγχρονίζω σε 10mbit και ανα torrent το max που βλέπω είναι 200k/sec, σε ιδανικές συνθήκες. Συνήθως είμαι χαμηλότερα απο 100k ακόμα και σε well seeded torrents. Tωρα κατεβάζω απο prive tracker με 600 seeders με 30k/sec... Χρόνο για δοκιμές με utorrent θα βρω αργότερα...

ΥΓ. Ανέφερε καποιος κάτι για disconnections του modem? Διότι τελευταία μόλις το modem ανεβάσει λίγο connections/ταχύτητα τα φτύνει και θέλει restart...

----------


## g_alkis

> Α, τότε είμαστε οπαδοί της sdikrnet και για αυτό τα βάζουμε με τον καλό μας ΟΤΕ.


Όχι απλά ο φίλος είναι εγκάθετος και πληρωμένος από τον ΟΤΕ, όπως ΕΣΥ υποστηρίζεις για όσους δεν συμφωνούν μαζί σου

----------


## gtk

> ΥΓ. Ανέφερε καποιος κάτι για disconnections του modem? Διότι τελευταία μόλις το modem ανεβάσει λίγο connections/ταχύτητα τα φτύνει και θέλει restart...


Οπως ειχα γραψει και σε προηγουμενο ποστ μου, αντιμετωπιζα τετοιο προβλημα με το ρουτερακι Sagem της Οτενετ. Δοκιμασα τα παντα, εριξα τα connections, εβαλα κοφτη, τιποτα. Δοκιμασα με ενα Μοντεμακι Baudtec και δε φαινεται να κανει disconnects τωρα. Αναρωτιεμαι μηπως εχουν πειραγμενο το ρουτερακι οι οτετζηδες...  :RTFM: 

........Auto merged post: gtk added 4 Minutes and 19 Seconds later........




> Κοίτα απλά λέω την άποψη μου .Δεν λέω ότι πήρατε τίποτα απλά δεν πιστεύω ότι γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο .ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


Ειλικρινα, αναρωτιεμαι αν γραφτηκες *σημερα* στο adslgr μονο και μονο για να πεις αυτη την άποψή!

----------


## Delios64bit

Παιδιά ας μην γελιώμαστε το προβλημα μας στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ο Πάροχος (ΟΤΕ,HOL,Forthnet κλπ) αλλα η ΕΕΤΤ .- Εκει θα πρέπει να στρέψουμε τις προσπάθειες μας για να αναδειχθεί το κάθε πρόβλημα με την παροχή Τηλεπικοινωνίας στην Ελλάδα. Δεν μπορείς να παρέχεις 12-24Mbit με 70% απόδοση τότε απλα δεν το παρέχεις και η Επίτροπή σου κόβει το δικαίωμα να το παρέχεις τόσο απλά και ωραία. Δεν δίνεις σταθεροτητα στην παροχή τηλεφωνίας ... το η Επιτροπή πρεπει να  λέει στην Εταιρία  Αντε Γεια και η εταιρία να απολύει το υπέυθυνο που την έφερε στην κατάσταση αυτή... Δεν πάει άλλο ρε παιδίά..

----------


## stred

> Δεν πιστεύω ότι γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο από τον οτε μάλλον ως αρνητική διαφήμιση το βλέπω στον υπόγειο πόλεμο που έχει ανοίξει από του άλλους provider γιατί απλά δεν μπορούν να συναγωνιστούν τον οτε με τα ψέματα .  Είχα αρχικά άλλον provider  το τι προβλήματα με ταχύτητα και όχι μόνο είχα δεν λέγετε .Έχω οτενετ και δεν εχω κανένα πρόβλημα .Επίσης χρησιμοποιώ μtorrent 1.7.7 και με ενεργοποιημένη  την κρυπτογράφηση δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά.


Πολύ άσχημο πόστ "φίλε" απ'ολες τις απόψεις.





> Δεν πιστεύω ότι γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο από τον οτε μάλλον ως αρνητική διαφήμιση το βλέπω στον υπόγειο πόλεμο που έχει ανοίξει από του άλλους provider γιατί απλά δεν μπορούν να συναγωνιστούν τον οτε με τα ψέματα


Δηλαδή αποκαλείς όλους εμας ορθα κοφτά ψέυτες το λιγότερο , τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια.





> Είχα αρχικά άλλον provider το τι προβλήματα με ταχύτητα και όχι μόνο είχα δεν λέγετε .Έχω οτενετ και δεν εχω κανένα πρόβλημα .Επίσης χρησιμοποιώ μtorrent 1.7.7 και με ενεργοποιημένη την κρυπτογράφηση δεν βλέπω καμία διαφορά.


Το ότι έχει γραφτεί δεκάδες φορές πως είναι ενα πρόβλημα που δεν εμφανίζεται σε όλους αλλά σε μερίδα χρηστών θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να σε προβληματίσει πως οτι δεν εχείς πρόβλημα εσυ, δε σημαίνει τπτ για την αλήθεια του πράγματος.


Επι του θέματος νομίζω πως δευτέρα πρέπει να σταλθούν τα στοιχεία για να γίνει μια αρχή.. το πολύ πολύ αν μαζευτούν και άλλες υπογραφές στέλνονται μετα.


Υ.Γ. Μόλις έστειλα και γω τα δικά μου.Καλή μας τύχη.

----------


## giorgosa5

> Παιδιά ας μην γελιώμαστε το προβλημα μας στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ο Πάροχος (ΟΤΕ,HOL,Forthnet κλπ) αλλα η ΕΕΤΤ .- Εκει θα πρέπει να στρέψουμε τις προσπάθειες μας για να αναδειχθεί το κάθε πρόβλημα με την παροχή Τηλεπικοινωνίας στην Ελλάδα. Δεν μπορείς να παρέχεις 12-24Mbit με 70% απόδοση τότε απλα δεν το παρέχεις και η Επίτροπή σου κόβει το δικαίωμα να το παρέχεις τόσο απλά και ωραία. Δεν δίνεις σταθεροτητα στην παροχή τηλεφωνίας ... το η Επιτροπή πρεπει να  λέει στην Εταιρία  Αντε Γεια και η εταιρία να απολύει το υπέυθυνο που την έφερε στην κατάσταση αυτή... Δεν πάει άλλο ρε παιδίά..


να και μια αποψη με ουσια,συμφωνω απολυτα δεν φταιη ο κλεφτης που κλεβη,απλα το συστημα που του το επιτρεπη. :Thumb down:

----------


## panagiotis84

ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΤΗΝ 24ΑΡΑ ΚΑ ΧΕΙ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΕΙ ΣΤΑ 16-17MPBS.EΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ 

PRIVATE TRACKER ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΜΕ 1,6MB/S ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ΟΜΩΣ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟ 

ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΧΕΙ ΠΕΣΕΙ Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ(ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟ ROUTER ΜΟΥ) 

ΑΡΧΙΖΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ 20KBS/S ΚΤΛΠ....ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΑΝΑ 500 ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ,ΑΛΛΑ 

ΑΛΛΟ 1600-1700 Κ ΑΛΛΟ 500 TO ΜΑΧΙΜUM!!ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ 3-4 

WEEKS..ΜΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΝ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ @@ ..ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΚΤΛΠ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΟΥ Κ ΔΝ 

ΒΡΗΚΑΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΕΙ!

ΕΙΧΕ-ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ???Η ΕΣΤΩ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ???

ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΙΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΝ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΤΑ TORRENTS 100000% ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ UTORRENT,LIMEWIRE ΚΤΛΠ ΔΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ..ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ!!

----------


## shaq141a

Αγαπητέ παναγιώτη: 

Διάβασε τις αρκετές σελίδες αυτού του thread και ίσως βρεις λύση. Περιληπτικά η μόνη προσωρινή λύση φαίνεται να είναι η εγκατάσταση τελευταίας γενιάς torrent clients όπως μtorrent 1.8 alpha ή την τελευταία έκδοση του Deluge torrent client. 

Καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις edit το μύνημα μιας και φαίνεται σαν να φωνάζεις λόγω των κεφαλαίων.

----------


## InVADeR

Ειδα και εγω μειωση της ταχυτητας p2p αλλα δεν εδωσα σημασια. Ετσι σημερα εβαλα ενα καλα seedarismeno torrent (private tracker) να κατεβαινει  300 seeders με 5 lechers και ταχυτητα download να ειναι διαθεσιμη 1,5 MB/sec το κατεβαζε με 350kb. uTorrent 1.6.x Με ενεργοποιημενο το encryption.

Απο Rapidshare η ταχυτητα που κατεβαζω ειναι γυρο στα ~2MB/sec

Δεν ξερω ομως αν αυτο οφηλεται σε TS η κατι αλλο. Ας πει καποιος ιδικοτερος, αν ειναι σιγουρο για TS

----------


## shaq141a

> Ειδα και εγω μειωση της ταχυτητας p2p αλλα δεν εδωσα σημασια. Ετσι σημερα εβαλα ενα καλα seedarismeno torrent (private tracker) να κατεβαινει  300 seeders με 5 lechers και ταχυτητα download να ειναι διαθεσιμη 1,5 MB/sec το κατεβαζε με 350kb. uTorrent 1.6.x Με ενεργοποιημενο το encryption.
> 
> Απο Rapidshare η ταχυτητα που κατεβαζω ειναι γυρο στα ~2MB/sec
> 
> Δεν ξερω ομως αν αυτο οφηλεται σε TS η κατι αλλο. Ας πει καποιος ιδικοτερος, αν ειναι σιγουρο για TS


Εγκατέστησε το μtorrent 1.8 ή το Deluge και κάνε δοκιμές με ενεργοποιημένο το encryption και με απενεργοποιημένο το encryption. Το encryption του μtorrent 1.6 το "πιάνει" το TS της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.

----------


## cchacaroni1989

[QUOTE=MNP-10;1838006]Κατόπιν συζήτησης σε αυτό το νήμα θα γίνει επίδοση στην ΕΕΤΤ της επιστολής που επισυνάπτεται από κάτω.

Εφόσον συμφωνείτε και αντιμετωπίζετε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα περιορισμού της ταχύτητας σε Torrents, DC κτλ και έχετε αποκλείσει άλλες πιθανές αιτίες (*η κάθε λάθος δήλωση αποδυναμώνει παρά ενδυναμώνει την επιστολή*) τότε στέλνετε προς εμένα με προσωπικό μήνυμα (pm) 

-Ονοματεπώνυμο 
-Ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση και email
-Κινητό ή σταθερό τηλέφωνο
-Account ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ στο οποίο παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα

...προκειμένου να συμπεριληφθούν στη λίστα ονομάτων που στηρίζουν το αίτημα διερεύνησης. 

Αλλαγές στο κείμενο από αυτό το σημείο και μετά δεν πρόκειται να γίνουν για να μην υπάρξουν φαινόμενα σαν και αυτά που παρουσιάστηκαν στο θρέντ για την επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας της On Telecoms.

Η διαδικασία της επίδοσης θα γίνει από εμένα, στα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ από όπου και θα πάρω αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου.

Η επιστολή ενδεχομένως θα κοινοποιηθεί, άνευ προσωπικών στοιχείων, και σε περιοδικά του ειδικού τύπου.



_Διευκρινιστικό edit: 

Αccount είναι είτε το username της μορφης xxxxxx@otenet.gr, είτε κωδικός πελάτη. Για ονοματεπώνυμο, καλύτερα να βάζετε το δικό σας, ως χρήστη, αφού δεν είναι θέμα τηλεφωνικής γραμμής. Περετέρω στοιχεία δεν χρειάζονται, μη μου στέλνετε - το πρόβλημα είναι καλά τεκμηριώμενο και η επιστολή θα σταλεί με τις 3 ενδεικτικές περιπτώσεις που ήδη περιλαμβάνει - ούτως ή αλλως η ΕΕΤΤ θα πρέπει να διερευνήσει την καταγγελία η ίδια, άρα από ένα σημείο και έπειτα δεν έχει νόημα. Καλύτερα θα ήταν να τα ανεβάζετέ εντός του παρόντος νήματος συζήτησης._


Η επιστολή που θα σταλεί προς ΕΕΤΤ:[
you have my vote

----------


## sdikr

> Α, τότε είμαστε οπαδοί της sdikrnet και για αυτό τα βάζουμε με τον καλό μας ΟΤΕ.




Off Topic


		Δοκιμάσατε να κάνετε αίτηση αλλά η sdikrΝετ  δεν την δέχτηκε,  καταλαβαίνω οτι σας πείραζει,  αλλά κάντε εναν κόπο να ηρεμήσετε  μην αναγκαστούμε να στείλουμε δικηγόρους 




ΥΓ  κανονικα θα έπρεπε να στο είχα διαγράψει σαν προσωπική επιθέση,  αλλά σήμερα είμαι στις καλές μου  :Evil:

----------


## papajohn

Χαχα!!

uTorrent 1.8 με torrent me 600 seeders, 200 leechers απο greek-tracker:

No encryption: 50k/sec
Encrypted: 600k/sec!!!!

Ρε και είχα "παρεξηγήσει" την 10άρα μου...!  :Thumb down: 

Που υπογράφω???

Δε πειράζει όμως, να είναι καλά το κατεβαστήρι μου. Θα το φυσάνε όμως, μπορεί να μην είμαστε heavy downloaders όλοι, αλλα για να μαθευτεί λίγο τη τακτική τους και θα σου πω εγώ τι μαύρο έχουν να φάνε!  :Whistle:

----------


## honda22

Παίδες και εγώ τώρα τελευταία έχω δει μια μείωση στην ταχύτητα των τορρεντς απο private tracker, αλλά όχι πάρα πολύ, γύρω στο 40% κάτω. Δοκιμασμένο με καλά seedarismena torrents. 
Δεν ξέρω όμως αν είναι από TS.  :Thinking:

----------


## azraelkain1980

Για αρχη συγνωμη που δεν μπορω να διαβασω ολα τα posts στο thread οποτε sorry αν εχω χασει κατι.

Το θεμα ειχε αναφερθει ως προβλημα στα p2p στον οτενετ σε ενα αλλο thread  απο τις πρωτες μερες της αναβαθμισης των ταχυτητων του ΟΤΕ αλλα διαβαζα κατι αποψεις περι choking κλπ. τοτε
Νομιζω τωρα οτι ο χρηστης που το ειχε ανεβασει τοτε δικαιωθηκε
Προσωπικα το προβλημα μου λυθηκε μονο με utorrent 1.8a beta. (και δοκιμασα πολλους  clients,ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ)  Με οποιοδηποτε αλλο client η γραμμη ειχε μαυρα χαλια στα torrent.Για emule,limewire κλπ δεν γνωριζω δεν τα χρησιμοποιω.

Αυτο που ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει ειναι γιατι  με 1024/256 ημουν σε σταθερο 100/20 (down/up)
 και με 4096/256 με 12κb up η γραμμη γονατιζει  δεν κατεβαζω ουτε 30.
Μολις παω το up στα 5kb πιανω κατεβασμα στα 400.

----------


## Shadowjump

> Νομίζω οτι επηρρεάζομαι και εγώ, είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος για την ακρίβεια. Συγχρονίζω σε 10mbit και ανα torrent το max που βλέπω είναι 200k/sec, σε ιδανικές συνθήκες. Συνήθως είμαι χαμηλότερα απο 100k ακόμα και σε well seeded torrents. Tωρα κατεβάζω απο prive tracker με 600 seeders με 30k/sec... Χρόνο για δοκιμές με utorrent θα βρω αργότερα...
> 
> ΥΓ. Ανέφερε καποιος κάτι για disconnections του modem? Διότι τελευταία μόλις το modem ανεβάσει λίγο connections/ταχύτητα τα φτύνει και θέλει restart...



Δεν ξερω αν τρωει disconnects το modem, δεν το κοιταξα, αλλα ολο χανει την ΙP μου ο private tracker στην PSTN γραμμη.

----------


## qwertyuiop

Yπάρχουν πληροφορίες για το πότε ξεκίνησε ο ΟΤΕ να τα κάνει αυτά τα παιχνιδάκια?

----------


## papajohn

> Yπάρχουν πληροφορίες για το πότε ξεκίνησε ο ΟΤΕ να τα κάνει αυτά τα παιχνιδάκια?


Λίγο μετά τις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων μάλλον όπου έδωσε την 24άρα...

----------


## moysatos_

Αραγε ποια χειροτερη ενεργεια θα μπορουσε να κανει ενας παροχος στους πελατες του?
Τι αλλο να περιμενουμε απο τον ΟΤΕ?
Μηπως στο μελλον να βγαλει ανακοινωση για συγκεκριμενες γεωγραφικες περιοχες και συγκεκριμενες ωρες ή μερες οπου θα μπορουμε να εχουμε full download speed?
*Μακεδονια*:Δευτερα και Πεμπτη 10 με 12
*Ηπειρος*:Τριτη και Παρασκευη 2 με 6
*Θρακη και νησια Ανατολικου Αιγαιου*:Τεταρτη 8 με 5
*Αττικη*:Σαββατο-Κυριακη 12 με 6 κτλ.

Υπερβολη?Ισως,αλλα τα πραγματα πανω που αρχησαν να φτιαχνουν (βλεπε μειωση τιμων) γινονται χειροτερα.

Υ.Γ.1:Καποιος ας σβησει το post μου,μην το δει κανενας οτετζης και παρει καμια ιδεα.

Υ.Γ.2:Συγχαρητηρια για την πρωτοβουλια και την συλλογη "υπογραφων".Εχω ηδη στειλει τα στοιχεια μου.

----------


## IGITIHI

> Οι απλοί χρήστες, οι light, βγαίνουν ευνοημένοι απο αυτή την πρακτική. Μόνο οι heavy downloaders που έχουν συνέχεια p2p ανοιχτά να κατεβάζουν επιβαρύνονται απο αυτό το TS. Προσωπικα, δεν με νοιάζει γιαυτούς. Απλά δεν είναι σωστή η λύση. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να το ανακοινώσει, και να είναι και στο συμβόλαιο, ότι θα υπάρχει TS, και όποιος γουστάρει. Απλά τα τμήματα μαρκετινγ θα πρέπει να υπολογίσουν τις απώλειες απο μια γνωστοποιημένη τέτοια πρακτική.


Νομίζω ότι δεν έχεις δίκιο. Το traffic shaping στρέφετα κατά όλων των χρηστών και όχι μόνο κατά των heavy downladers. Διότι ακόμα και αυτός που χρησιμοποιεί p2p πρόγραμμα για να κατεβάσει μία ταινία το μήνα, προφάνώς θέλει να μπορεί να το κάνει με τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα. Αλλιώς δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώνει πχ 8mbit.

Και μέχρι στιγμής δεν φαίνεται το traffic shaping να εφαρμόζεται κατόπιν επιλογής, μάλλον τυχαίο είναι. Εγώ θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου heavy downloader αλλά έχω σύνδεση στο 1mbit. Πόσο μεγάλο όφελος αποκομίζει ο ΟΤΕ εφαρμόζοντας τόσο άγριο TS σε μένα (μιλάμε για maximum 10kb/sec με encryption disabled); Υποτίθεται ότι οι heavy downloaders έχουν αγοράσει τις 24άρες.

Και άμα τελικά τα καταφέρει με την τακτική του να διώξει τους torrent-άκηδες, σε ποιους θα πουλάει τις 24άρες; Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος που θέλει απλώς να σερφάρει και να τσεκάρει το email του να μην επιλέξει ένα φθηνότερο πακέτο;

----------


## faethie

Λοιπόν, σχετικά με το θέμα "πως θα καταλάβουμε κι εμείς που δεν ξέρουμε πολύ καλά αν έχουμε πρόβλημα", νομίζω οτι πρέπει να δωθούν κάποιες, στοιχειώδεις έστω, οδηγίες.

1. Έχουμε κάνει σωστά όλα όσα πρέπει ώστε να δουλεύει σωστά το p2p από τη δικιά μας μεριά.

2. Κοιτάμε στις ρυθμίσεις του router την ταχύτητα που πιάνει το modem, καθώς και τα noise και attenuation μήπως και απλά έχουμε χάλια γραμμή κι έτσι εξηγούνται όλα.

3. Κάνουμε ένα speed test, ή απλά κατεβάζουμε ένα σχετικά μεγάλο αρχείο από το ftp της οτενετ για να δούμε τι ταχύτητες πιάνουμε σε μη p2p καταστάσεις.

4. Κατεβάζουμε το utorrent 1.8 (νομίζω η beta 8205 είναι η πλέον δοκιμασμένη).

5. Πάμε σε μια σελίδα ενός linux distribution (πχ ubuntu) και κατεβάζουμε το torrent (είτε για AMD64, είτε x386 το ίδιο μας κάνει)

6. Βλέπουμε τι ταχύτητες πιάνει το torrent με encryption (preferences--->biTorrent) disabled.

7. Σταματάμε το torrent, και είτε το διαγράφουμε είτε του λέμε clear peer list (δεξί κλικ στο τορρεντ, advanced). ΑΥτό ώστε να χαθούν όσοι peers είχαν συνδεθεί μαζί μας πριν.

8. Κάνουμε encryption enabled και ξαναβάζουμε το torrent.

9. Βλέπουμε αν παρουσιάζει τραγική διαφορά στην ταχύτητα. Αν έχουμε 2-3x μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα με το encryption ανοιχτο, τότε λογικά έχουμε πρόβλημα.

10. Δημοσιεύετε σ αυτό το thread ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΜΕΝΑ το τι σας παρουσιάζεται, και τα καλά παιδιά εδωπέρα σας λένε αν παίζει στα σίγουρα πρόβλημα ή έχετε κάνει κάποιο λάθος.

11. Αν όντως έχετε πρόβλημα TS, στέλνετε τα στοιχεία σας και συμμετέχετε στη δράση.

*Ξαναλέω κι εγώ οτι αν δεν είστε 100% σιγουροι, μην στείλετε στοιχεία, αλλά παρόλλα αυτά πείτε εδώ το πρόβλημά σας. Καλύτερα λιγότερες υπογραφές αλλά με σίγουρο TS, παρά περισσότερες αλλά λανθασμένες.*

Επίσης να ξεκαθαριστεί ξανά οτι *το TS υπάρχει πέραν αμφιβολίας*. Απλά μπορεί να μη σας πιάνει εσάς. Μην αμφισβητείτε την ύπαρξή του, κι όσοι βλέπουν αυτό το thread καλόν είναι να ενημερώνουν όσους γνωστούς τους για την συμπεριφορά και την πολιτική αυτή του ΟΤΕνετ, άσχετα με το αν έχουν αυτοί πρόβλημα ή όχι.

Ελπίζω να μη ξεχνώ κάτι. Νομίζω οτι αυτά τα βήματα είναι αρκετά για να καταλάβει ένας απλός χρήστης περίπου τι παίζει. *Πάντως, νομίζω οτι οτι βήμα και να ακολουθήσει κανείς, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ κάποιο "λάθος" που μπορεί να χει κάνει κανείς που να του δίνει τέτοια αποτελέσματα (διαφορά 300% σε ταχύτητα με encryption off & on) πέρα από την ύπαρξη TS....* 

Ξανά, άμα λέω κάτι λάθος, ή ξαχνώ κάτι, διορθώστε ή συμπληρώστε. Κι εγώ βασικά αρχάριος είμαι στην όλη φάση, ότι έχω μάθει κυρίως απο αυτό το site το μαθα.

----------


## shaq141a

*Spoiler:*







> Λοιπόν, σχετικά με το θέμα "πως θα καταλάβουμε κι εμείς που δεν ξέρουμε πολύ καλά αν έχουμε πρόβλημα", νομίζω οτι πρέπει να δωθούν κάποιες, στοιχειώδεις έστω, οδηγίες.
> 
> 1. Έχουμε κάνει σωστά όλα όσα πρέπει ώστε να δουλεύει σωστά το p2p από τη δικιά μας μεριά.
> 
> 2. Κοιτάμε στις ρυθμίσεις του router την ταχύτητα που πιάνει το modem, καθώς και τα noise και attenuation μήπως και απλά έχουμε χάλια γραμμή κι έτσι εξηγούνται όλα.
> 
> 3. Κάνουμε ένα speed test, ή απλά κατεβάζουμε ένα σχετικά μεγάλο αρχείο από το ftp της οτενετ για να δούμε τι ταχύτητες πιάνουμε σε μη p2p καταστάσεις.
> 
> 4. Κατεβάζουμε το utorrent 1.8 (νομίζω η beta 8205 είναι η πλέον δοκιμασμένη).
> ...







Πολύ καλή ανακεφαλαίωση  :One thumb up: . Το μόνο που ξέχασες είναι το ftp control. :Wink:

----------


## DamianDoi

εχω προσεξει και εγω οτι το ρουτερ ολο και κλειδωνει σε χαμηλοτερες ταχυτητες χαχαχα..
τι αλλο θα μας συμβει ρε παιδια  :One thumb up: 
απο 19000 τωρα παιζω σε 16000+ αυτο παλι δεν με τρελαινει ιδιαιτερα ομως απλα ειδα οτι το προσεξανε και αλλοι και ειπα να το επισημανω και εγω...

παντος απο οτι βλεπω ολο και περισσοτερα ατομα μαζευονται βλεποντασ κατι να πηγαινει στραβα..καλο σημαδι αυτο..

οτι αλλα αποτελεσματα με screens απο dc++ ενημερωστε με να ποσταρω αμα θελετε..

----------


## zoze.petas

[QUOTE=shaq141a;1850821]Για την ακρίβεια αν μπορείς κάνε το εξείς πείραμα.

Στο linux δοκίμασε σε ένα πολύ καλά seeded torrent το deluge με encryption καθώς και με απενεργοποιημένο το encryption.Στα windows δοκίμασε το μtorrent 1.6.x με encryption και χωρίς encryption (πάλι σε ένα πολύ καλά seeded torrent.Aν έχεις τη δυνατότητα στα windows εγκατέστησε τον μtorrent 1.8 και επανέλαβε το 2. (Κατέβασέ την από εδώ http://download.utorrent.com/beta/utorrent-1.8-alpha-8205.upx.exe)Επίσης έλεγξε αν κατεβάζεις full από τον ftp της otenet. :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: shaq141a added 1 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........
λοιπόν δοκίμασα στο deluge με ενεργοποιημένο κ απενεργοποιημένο πάει λίγα καλύτερα με ενεργοποιημένο 10~20 ίσως επειδή έχω 1 σύνδεση.Τώρα όσον αφορά το 1.8 ότι κ αν έκανα είναι κίτρινο δεν γίνεται πράσινο με τίποτα τι έκλεισα το firewall τι το ένα τίποτα θα το παλέψω κ όταν το κάνω πράσινο θα σου πώ αν έχω παρατηρήσει διαφορά.Πάντως απο ότι βλέπω στο 1.8 με απενεργοποιημένο πάει στα 23~30 ενώ με ενεργοποιημένο είναι σταθερά πάνω απο τα 33,35~50 αλλά είναι κίτρινο όπως σου είπα κ δεν είναι ακριβής.

----------


## DamianDoi

> λιπόν δοκίμασα στο deluge με ενεργοποιημένο κ απενεργοποιημένο πάει λίγα καλύτερα με ενεργοποιημένο 10~20 ίσως επειδή έχω 1 σύνδεση.Τώρα όσον αφορά το 1.8 ότι κ αν έκανα είναι κίτρινο δεν γίνεται πράσινο με τίποτα τι έκλεισα το firewall τι το ένα τίποτα θα το παλέψω κ όταν το κάνω πράσινο θα σου πώ αν έχω παρατηρήσει διαφορά.


μην ξεχνας οτι η 1.8 δεν ειναι αποδεκτη απο πολους trackers ακομα διοτι ειναι στην alpha εκδοση του..ελεγξε οταν βαζεις το τορρεντ αμα στο βγαζει κοκκινο και λεει στο tracker status οτι ειναι banned..κατα τα αλλα ο μοναδικος λογοσ ειναι να μην ανοιξεσ πορτα αλλα και παλι θα σοθ εβγαζε κοκκινο αντι για κιτρινο

----------


## zoze.petas

> μην ξεχνας οτι η 1.8 δεν ειναι αποδεκτη απο πολους trackers ακομα διοτι ειναι στην alpha εκδοση του..ελεγξε οταν βαζεις το τορρεντ αμα στο βγαζει κοκκινο και λεει στο tracker status οτι ειναι banned..κατα τα αλλα ο μοναδικος λογοσ ειναι να μην ανοιξεσ πορτα αλλα και παλι θα σοθ εβγαζε κοκκινο αντι για κιτρινο


οκ είναι δεν είναι banned η κάτι τέτοιο.απλώς είναι κίτρινο το σήμα της σύνδεσης.Που μπορώ να μετρήσω την ταχύτητα απο την otenet ?δεν το βρίσκω

----------


## faethie

> Οι απλοί χρήστες, οι light, βγαίνουν ευνοημένοι απο αυτή την πρακτική. Μόνο οι heavy downloaders που έχουν συνέχεια p2p ανοιχτά να κατεβάζουν επιβαρύνονται απο αυτό το TS. Προσωπικα, δεν με νοιάζει γιαυτούς. Απλά δεν είναι σωστή η λύση. *Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να το ανακοινώσει, και να είναι και στο συμβόλαιο, ότι θα υπάρχει TS, και όποιος γουστάρει.* Απλά τα τμήματα μαρκετινγ θα πρέπει να υπολογίσουν τις απώλειες απο μια γνωστοποιημένη τέτοια πρακτική.




Off Topic


		Πάντως γενικά δεν πιστεύω οτι μια τέτοια τακτική είναι λύση, γνωστοποιημένη ή όχι. Θεωρώ οτι δουλειά του ISP είναι να έχει τη δυνατότητα να εξυπηρετήσει στο μέγιστο όλους τους πελάτες του, κι όχι να λέει "εγώ μπορώ να έχω στην τάδε περιοχή 2000 χρήστες, αρκεί να μην εκμεταλλεύονται τη γραμμή τους στο μέγιστο".

Παρόλλο που χω 24άρα, δεν είμαι και πολύ heavy user, είναι ζήτημα αν κατεβάζω 20 giga το μήνα (λίγα για τέτοια σύνδεση).Την 24άρα την έβαλα βασικά για την κ@@λα μου. Σε καμμία περίπτωση όμως *δεν θα έλεγα οτι αμα σέρνομαι αυτό είναι ευθύνη και λάθος του γείτονά μου που κατεβάζει τα κέρατά του όλη μέρα.* Είναι δικαίωμά του. Άμα φταίει κάποιος, φταίει ο ISP που δίνει τέτοιες συνδέσεις ενώ δεν μπορεί να τις υποστηρίξει στο φουλ.

*Αν πιστεύει ο κύριος ΟΤΕνετ οτι δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει σωστά 24άρες πχ. στη Μυτιλήνη, να μην τις δίνει.*Πες κύριε, εγώ εδώ δίνω μέχρι 8άρες, γιατί παραπάνω έχουμε πρόβλημα. Θα το σεβόμουν πολύ περισσότερο από το να δίνει ο οποιοσδήποτε 24άρες με "περιορισμούς", γνωστές ή όχι.

Το τι κάνει ο καθένας με τη σύνδεσή του στο σπίτι του είναι δικιά του δουλειά. *Δεν ήξερα οτι η Μυτιλήνη είναι ένα τεράστιο net cafe όπου ο καθένας πρέπει να προσέχει τι κατεβάζει για να μη μπουκώσουν οι υπόλοιποι...*

(anon, σε καμμία περίπτωση δε σου τη λέω, απλά εκφράζω την άποψή μου.)

----------


## gravis

παντως ολος τυχαιος  :Razz: , ολο και περισσοτερο φιλοι και γνωστοι με ρωτανε γιατι δεν τραβανε τα torrents  :Razz:

----------


## zoze.petas

λοιπόν το έκανα κ δουλεψε το 1.8 η διαφορά ήταν πιο μικρή της τάξης τον 10ΚΒ.Πάντως δοκίμασα κ με deluge κ πίανει καλύτερες ταχύτητες απο 1.8 τόσο με ενεργοποιημένο όσο κ με απενεργοποιημένο.Δοκιμάστε κ εσείς με deluge.Δεν νομίζω να έχω εγώ πρόβλημα ts αλλά θα το ψάξω ακόμη καμία βδομάδα για να βγάλω ασφαλή συμπεράσματα.Πάντως όπως κ να έχει ο οτε πάλι την έκανε την βρωμία του.άμα δεν μπορείς μην δίνεις απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## giapapas

Μολις τώρα δοκιμασα το utorrent 1.8 και οι ταχυτητα διπλασιάστηκε με τη μία...

----------


## vavis

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=439





> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...18&page=30#top





> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=473


και συνεχιζω εγω :
απο Attainable rate στα *22311* κβπς στην αρχη εχω πεσει σταδιακα στα *15* και κατι ψιλα..
απο Rate *19 και*, εχω φτασει σταδιακα παλι στα *14-15* με το ζορι..  :Thinking: 

σε τορρεντ τωρα :
με 1.8 μτορρεντ χωρις αποκρυψη 125 D, 51 U best..
με 1.8 μτορρεντ με αποκρυψη  272 D, 52 U... :Whistle: 
Αυτα..

----------


## runner3

Όταν εγώ έκραζα και συνεχίζω να κράζω τον (π)ΟΤΕ για τις πολιτικές του παρελθόντος και του παρόντος (και πιστεύω ακράδαντα τώρα πια ότι αυτό θα συνεχίσει να γίνετραι στο μέλλον),κάποιοι έβγαιναν να τον υποστηρίξουν και αντίστροφα έκραζαν τις άλλες μη αξιόπιστες εταιρείες!!!Αυτό δεν γινόταν μόνο σε αυτό το site αλλά και σε άλλα forums!

Τώρα κύριοι "πελάτες" του ΟΤΕ για μία ακόμη φορά φάνηκε ότι αυτό το πράγμα που θέλει να μας κάνει να πιστέψουμε ότι είναι αξιόπιστη εταιρεία κ.α. είναι τελικά,αναλογικά το ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ!!!!!

ΝΤΡΟΠΗ στην κ***εταιρεία αυτή,την σιχάθηκα ακόμη περισσότερο!Ευτυχώς που έφυγα και έχω γλυτώσει!Ελπίζω μόνο να μην ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι, αν και πιστεύω ότι δεν θα το κάνουν(τουλάχιστον οι μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες) γιατί θα μείνουν πιο πίσω στον ανταγωνισμό από εκεί που είχαν αυξήσει το μερίδιο τους!

----------


## anon

Η ευθύνη δεν είναι στους συνδρομητές να πρέπει να αυτοπεριορίζονται. Είναι ευθύνη των παρόχων αυτό. Ειτε να βάλουν bw είτε τις μορφές τιμολόγησης (διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσιες) που να ανταποκρίνονται σ αυτό. Μια μορφή είναι το TS. Το βασικό κακό στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει στα μουλωχτά. Διαφορετικά, δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα. Και ο μόνος λόγος που δεν το επισημοποιούν είναι ότι υπάρχει ο φόβος πως θα ανταποκριθεί η πελατειακή βάση.  

Το ότι κάτι θα γινόταν ήταν αναμενόμενο. Δεν μπορεί να έχει συνδέσεις πχ 24Mbps να δουλεύουν φουλαριστά 24/7/365. Και μην λέμε βλακείες ότι πρέπει να αγοράσει bw εαν δεν έχει ο οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος. Ξέρετε πόσες συνδέσεις 24Mbps ή έστω 20Mbps χρειάζονται για να μπουκώσεις το σύνολο της διεθνούς ιντερνετικής σύνδεσης του ΟΤΕ, που ειναι η μεγαλύτερη της χώρας; Αρκούν λοιπόν 600 συνδέσεις, 600 Χ 20 Μbps = 12Gbps. Οταν ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάποιες εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες συνδρομητές, τι λέτε, δεν υπάρχουν 600 συνδρομητές τορρεντάκηδες με γραμμές >= 20Mbps για να του ξεσκίσουν τις γραμμές; Υπάρχουν πολλοί περισσότεροι, και με τις υψηλές ταχύτητες φαίνεται ακόμη καλύτερα ότι οι γραμμές ειναι μοιραζόμενες και δεν μπορούν να λειτουργούν συνεχώς με αυτες τις ταχύτητες (πχ ΟΚΣΥΑ2 κάνει 20,000 ευρώ το μήνα για 1Gbps. Δηλαδή ίσο με 50 γραμμές 20Mbps. Πως θα τα βγάλει πέρα πχ η ALTEC που δίνει αρυσ ΟΤΕ 24Mbps, για να δουλέύουν φουλ 24/7/365; Θα πρέπει να χρεώνει μόνο λόγω ΟΚΣΥΑ2, 400 ευρώ τον μήνα την κάθε γραμμή!!!! )

Οπότε πάμε στο ρεζουμε. Οι γραμμές δεν μπορούν, δε φτάνουν. Ποιές είναι οι λύσεις;
1) Να αυξηθούν σημαντικά οι τιμές προκειμένου να αγορασθεί bw
2) Nα γίνει μεγάλη διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας με το σκεπτικό ότι όλο και περισσότεροι χρήστες θαναι light και έτσι δεν θα φαίνεται η επιβάρυνση των βαριών (με απλά λόγια οι ελαφριοί χρήστες θα πληρώνουν τα μαμισιάτικα των άλλων). Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο, αλλά θεωρητικά εαν πιάσουμε 20% και πάνω, θανα καλύτερα τα πράγματα
3) Να μπεί TS ώστε να γίνεται ένα είδος fair use, ώστε να περιορίζεται η αλόγιστη χρήση
4) Nα μπούν πακέτα με όγκο (χωρίς TS), ώστε να μην γίνεται αλόγιστη χρήση

Διαλέξτε και πάρτε. Προσωπικά δεν θέλω να ανεβούν οι τιμές, και προτιμώ να κάνω τον δικό μου αυτοπεριορισμό με την 4η λύση επιλέγοντας να πληρώνω όσο "καταναλώνω" παρα να με περιορίζουν όπως γουστάρουν (λύση 3). Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να πιάσουμε ένα μεγαλο ποσοστο ιντερνετικών συνδέσεων ώστε στατιστικά να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Η' μέχρι να βάλουν παντού οπτικές ίνες όπως λένε σε ένα φιλόδοξο έργο του υπουργείου

----------


## thdrs

> Αν έχεις Δίοδος δεν έχεις TS.


Είσαι σίγουρος;

----------


## shaq141a

Προτιμώ να ανέβουν οι τιμές για τα unlimited μιας και είναι εξευτελιστικά φτηνά (τόσο ο ΟΤΕ και ακόμα περισσοτερο οι εναλλακτικοί) και ταυτόχρονα να δημιουργηθεί πακέτο στις σημερινές τιμές με 30 GB το μήνα.

........Auto merged post: shaq141a added 1 Minutes and 28 Seconds later........




> Είσαι σίγουρος;


Με τον ΟΤΕ ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος, αλλά οι ενδείξεις είναι ότι δεν κάνει. Φυσικά μπορείς να κάνεις τα διαφορα test με τα κατάλληλα controls τα οποία έχουν παρουσιαστεί στο μαραθωνιο thread.

----------


## faethie

*Spoiler:*




			Η ευθύνη δεν είναι στους συνδρομητές να πρέπει να αυτοπεριορίζονται. Είναι ευθύνη των παρόχων αυτό. Ειτε να βάλουν bw είτε τις μορφές τιμολόγησης (διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσιες) που να ανταποκρίνονται σ αυτό. Μια μορφή είναι το TS. Το βασικό κακό στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει στα μουλωχτά. Διαφορετικά, δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα. Και ο μόνος λόγος που δεν το επισημοποιούν είναι ότι υπάρχει ο φόβος πως θα ανταποκριθεί η πελατειακή βάση.  

Το ότι κάτι θα γινόταν ήταν αναμενόμενο. Δεν μπορεί να έχει συνδέσεις πχ 24Mbps να δουλεύουν φουλαριστά 24/7/365. Και μην λέμε βλακείες ότι πρέπει να αγοράσει bw εαν δεν έχει ο οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος. Ξέρετε πόσες συνδέσεις 24Mbps ή έστω 20Mbps χρειάζονται για να μπουκώσεις το σύνολο της διεθνούς ιντερνετικής σύνδεσης του ΟΤΕ, που ειναι η μεγαλύτερη της χώρας; Αρκούν λοιπόν 600 συνδέσεις, 600 Χ 20 Μbps = 12Gbps. Οταν ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάποιες εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες συνδρομητές, τι λέτε, δεν υπάρχουν 600 συνδρομητές τορρεντάκηδες με γραμμές >= 20Mbps για να του ξεσκίσουν τις γραμμές; Υπάρχουν πολλοί περισσότεροι, και με τις υψηλές ταχύτητες φαίνεται ακόμη καλύτερα ότι οι γραμμές ειναι μοιραζόμενες και δεν μπορούν να λειτουργούν συνεχώς με αυτες τις ταχύτητες (πχ ΟΚΣΥΑ2 κάνει 20,000 ευρώ το μήνα για 1Gbps. Δηλαδή ίσο με 50 γραμμές 20Mbps. Πως θα τα βγάλει πέρα πχ η ALTEC που δίνει αρυσ ΟΤΕ 24Mbps, για να δουλέύουν φουλ 24/7/365; Θα πρέπει να χρεώνει μόνο λόγω ΟΚΣΥΑ2, 400 ευρώ τον μήνα την κάθε γραμμή!!!! )

Οπότε πάμε στο ρεζουμε. Οι γραμμές δεν μπορούν, δε φτάνουν. Ποιές είναι οι λύσεις;
1) Να αυξηθούν σημαντικά οι τιμές προκειμένου να αγορασθεί bw
2) Nα γίνει μεγάλη διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας με το σκεπτικό ότι όλο και περισσότεροι χρήστες θαναι light και έτσι δεν θα φαίνεται η επιβάρυνση των βαριών (με απλά λόγια οι ελαφριοί χρήστες θα πληρώνουν τα μαμισιάτικα των άλλων). Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο, αλλά θεωρητικά εαν πιάσουμε 20% και πάνω, θανα καλύτερα τα πράγματα
3) Να μπεί TS ώστε να γίνεται ένα είδος fair use, ώστε να περιορίζεται η αλόγιστη χρήση
4) Nα μπούν πακέτα με όγκο (χωρίς TS), ώστε να μην γίνεται αλόγιστη χρήση

Διαλέξτε και πάρτε. Προσωπικά δεν θέλω να ανεβούν οι τιμές, και προτιμώ να κάνω τον δικό μου αυτοπεριορισμό με την 4η λύση επιλέγοντας να πληρώνω όσο "καταναλώνω" παρα να με περιορίζουν όπως γουστάρουν (λύση 3).
		





Off Topic


		Δε θα ταν η πιο σωστή λύση να μην τρέχουν όλοι οι πάροχοι σα το Βέγγο να δίνουν τρελλές ταχύτητες, ενώ δεν μπορούν να τις υποστηρίξουν? Να, σήμερα έμαθα άλλοι δυο γνωστοί μου έκαναν αίτηση για 24άρα ΟΤΕ... "κανένα πρόβλημα" τους είπαν. 
Δεν αμφιβάλλω για τα στοιχεία που δίνεις, και ομολογώ οτι δεν τα γνώριζα και βλέπω οτι οπως έχουν τώρα τα πράγματα όντως εκεί θα οδηγηθούμε. Απλά μου φαίνεται πιο σωστό να έχουν όλοι κάτι που δουλεύει στο φουλ (έστω και μικρότερο) παρά κάτι μεγαλύτερο που σου βάζει περιορισμούς.
Γενικά τα θέματα με ογκοχρεώσεις και TS κτλ τα θεωρώ οτι μας πάνε πιο πολύ πίσω παρά εμπρός. Κι αυτό γιατί αν δουν οι πάροχοι οτι οποιαδήποτε τέτοια τακτική δουλεύει, οτι μπορούν απλά να περιορίζουν και να περιορίζουν και έτσι να μπορούν να δίνουν συνδέσεις επ' αόριστο, τότε θα παγιώσουν αυτή τη τακτική, και πραγματική βελτίωση της ευρυζωνικότητας στην Ελλάδα δεν θα υπάρξει.
Νομίζω συμφωνούμε οτι η (μακροπρόθεσμα) σωστή λύση είναι η αύξηση του bandwidth. Δεν νομίζεις οτι αυτή η αύξηση θα αργήσει πάααρα πολύ άπαξ και οι πάροχοι δουν οτι βολεύονται με TS και ογκοχρεώσεις?
Θεωρώ οτι θα μασταν όλοι πολύ πιο χαρούμενοι, ακόμα και σ αυτό το φόρουμ, αν είχαμε όλοι 2άρες και 4άρες που να δούλευαν χωρίς προβλήματα, γνωρίζοντας οτι οι πάροχοί μας δουλεύουν πάνω στην ανάπτυξη του dsl, και οτι -μπορεί σε ένα χρόνο μπορεί κι αργότερα- να δω΄σουν παραπάνω ταχύτητες, οι οποίες θα δούλευαν σωστά. Εμένα πάντως δε θα με πείραζε κάτι τέτοιο, ή τουλάχιστον θα με πείραζε λιγότερο από αυτή τη κατάσταση δυσφορίας, γκρίνιας και αβεβαιότητας που επικρατεί.
Βέβαια όλη αυτή η κουβέντα και η πρότασή μου είναι πλέον θεωρητική, γιατί οι 24άρες υπάρχουν και δεν πρόκειται να τις πάρει κανείς πίσω. Οπότε όντως θα καταλήξουμε σε κάποια από τις λύσεις που περιγράφεις, κι εγώ απλά λέω τον καημό μου...

----------


## ksipsi

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι:

Αν, λεμε αν, ως εκ θαυματος το προβλημα αυτο που εχει παρουσιαστει τωρα με τον ΟΤΕ παψει να υφισταται προτου μαζευτει ο απαραιτητος αριθμος στοιχειων που επιθυμειται και κατα συνεπεια πρωτου προλαβει να σταλθει η επιστολη αιτηματος διερευνησεις στην ΕΕΤΤ, τοτε ποια θα ειναι η τυχη αυτης της προσπαθειας ; Θα το αφησουμε και θα πουμε περασμενα ξεχασμενα ή θα το συνεχισουμε ωστε να μαθουμε (ειτε μεσω της ερευνας του θεματος απο την ΕΕΤΤ ειτε απο μια επισημη ανακοινωση του ιδιου του ΟΤΕ) τι πραγματικα ηταν αυτο που συνεβει;

1)Ηταν για παραδειγμα καποιο προβλημα hardware στην υποδομη του ΟΤΕ ;

2)Ηταν καποιο προσωρινο προβλημα με το bandwith προς το εξωτερικο ;

3)Ηταν μια προσπαθεια πιλοτικης  :Whistle:  εφαρμογης TS και ταυτοχρονως βολιδοσκοπηση της αγορας για να δουνε αντιδρασεις ;

4)Η μηπως ηταν σημαδι οτι τα χειροτερα τωρα επονται ;

----------


## dimstog

> Το ότι κάτι θα γινόταν ήταν αναμενόμενο. Δεν μπορεί να έχει συνδέσεις πχ 24Mbps να δουλεύουν φουλαριστά 24/7/365. Και μην λέμε βλακείες ότι πρέπει να αγοράσει bw εαν δεν έχει ο οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος. Ξέρετε πόσες συνδέσεις 24Mbps ή έστω 20Mbps χρειάζονται για να μπουκώσεις το σύνολο της διεθνούς ιντερνετικής σύνδεσης του ΟΤΕ, που ειναι η μεγαλύτερη της χώρας; Αρκούν λοιπόν 600 συνδέσεις, 600 Χ 20 Μbps = 12Gbps. Οταν ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάποιες εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες συνδρομητές, τι λέτε, δεν υπάρχουν 600 συνδρομητές τορρεντάκηδες με γραμμές >= 20Mbps για να του ξεσκίσουν τις γραμμές; 
> Οπότε πάμε στο ρεζουμε. Οι γραμμές δεν μπορούν, δε φτάνουν.


Δεν διαφωνώ ακριβώς σε ότι λες, αλλά από την άλλη, δεν περιγράφεις νομίζω ρεαλιστικά την κατάσταση.

Πρώτον, δεν ισχύει ότι ένας χρήστης με 24mbit επιβαρύνει την σύνδεση του παρόχου με το internet με 24mbit. Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει τόσο λόγω... τεχνολογικών λόγων, πχ, το latency του χρήστη με το DSLAM είναι ουσιαστικά μεγαλύτερο από το latency του παρόχου με το backbone, αλλά και λόγω άλλων ενδιάμεσων περιορισμών πχ πολύ πιο εύκολα θα περιοριστεί ο χρήστης λόγω "μπουκώματος" του DSLAM προς τον πάροχο, παρά λόγω "μπουκώματος" του παρόχου προς το backbone. Άρα, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν ισχύει ότι 600 Χ 20mbit συνδέσεις σημαίνουν 12Gbit για τον πάροχο. (για αυτά τα τεχνολογικά δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος, οπότε παρακαλώ διορθώστε με εάν δεν τα έχω καταλάβει καλά)

Δεύτερον, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν χρησιμοποιεί ένας χρήστης - ιδιώτης τουλάχιστον - τα 20mbit του συνεχώς. Αυτό, γιατί σε ένα μήνα θα είχε μαζέψει τόσα terrabyte που απλά δεν θα είχε που να τα βάλει - ή μάλλον το κόστος της αποθήκευσης τους θα ήταν τόσο μεγάλο που μάλλον θα μπορούσε να βρει άλλες λύσεις παροχής από την 24αρα του ΟΤΕ. Ακόμα και αν κατανάλωνε το bandwidth σε streaming περιεχόμενο, δύσκολα μπορώ να φανταστώ χρήση τέτοιου είδους για διάστημα μεγαλύτερο των μερικών ωρών το μήνα.

Τρίτον, ελάχιστοι, για την ακρίβεια μόνο το 15% των χρηστών ADSL2+ καταφέρνουν να συγχρονίσουν πάνω από τα 20mbit (αυτό το είχα βρει σε μια γερμανική έρευνα και δεν κράτησα το link, μου στάθηκε αδύνατον να το ξαναβρώ), ενώ περισσότερο από το 50% συγχρονίζει κάτω από τα 15mbit. Άρα, δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να φορτωθεί ο πάροχος downloaders των 24mbit.

Εν ολίγοις, το TS δεν μπαίνει για να περιοριστεί τόσο ο φόρτος του δικτύου από ταυτόχρονα downloads. Σχεδόν όλοι οι πάροχοι στον κόσμο έχουν contention ratios που μοιάζουν αστεία - πχ 1:40 - αλλά που όπως φαίνεται, σε ρεαλιστικές καταστάσεις αρκούν. Κατά την γνώμη μου, το TS μπαίνει απλά και μόνο για να μειώνεται ο όγκος των δεδομένων που κατεβαίνουν, για να *μειωθεί δηλαδή η ογκοχρέωση* του παρόχου, καθώς έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι πάροχοι εκτός από το κόστος του bandwidth, έχουν και εξτρά χρεώσεις για το throughput. Εάν αυτό αληθεύει - και διορθώστε με και εδώ εάν δεν είναι έτσι - ο πάροχος που βάζει TS, δεν το βάζει για fair use policy, αλλά απλά για να αυξήσει το κέρδος του. Ακόμα πιο κατακριτέο δηλαδή. Ειδικά καθώς προκύπτει ότι το TS δεν είναι απαραίτητο καν για την σωστή λειτουργία του δικτύου.

----------


## faethie

> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι:
> 
> Αν, λεμε αν, ως εκ θαυματος το προβλημα αυτο που εχει παρουσιαστει τωρα με τον ΟΤΕ παψει να υφισταται προτου μαζευτει ο απαραιτητος αριθμος στοιχειων που επιθυμειται και κατα συνεπεια πρωτου προλαβει να σταλθει η επιστολη αιτηματος διερευνησεις στην ΕΕΤΤ, τοτε ποια θα ειναι η τυχη αυτης της προσπαθειας ; Θα το αφησουμε και θα πουμε περασμενα ξεχασμενα ή θα το συνεχισουμε ωστε να μαθουμε (ειτε μεσω της ερευνας του θεματος απο την ΕΕΤΤ ειτε απο μια επισημη ανακοινωση του ιδιου του ΟΤΕ) τι πραγματικα ηταν αυτο που συνεβει;
> 
> 1)Ηταν για παραδειγμα καποιο προβλημα hardware στην υποδομη του ΟΤΕ ;
> 
> 2)Ηταν καποιο προσωρινο προβλημα με το bandwith προς το εξωτερικο ;
> 
> 3)Ηταν μια προσπαθεια πιλοτικης  εφαρμογης TS και ταυτοχρονως βολιδοσκοπηση της αγορας για να δουνε αντιδρασεις ;
> ...


Έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο, αλλά δεν έχει νόημα να σκεφτόμαστε κάτι τέτοιο. Θα δούμε πως θα πάει το όλο πράγμα. Το θέμα είναι οτι η καταγγελία θα γίνει, και θα έχει τις υπογραφές 50+ χρηστών (άραγε πόσοι έχουν φτάσει?) οτι συνεβαινε. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το κρύψει η ΟΤΕνετ.
Παρόλλα αυτα, ούτε το (1) ούτε το (2) θα μπορούσαν να δικαιολογήσουν τέτοια συμπεριφορά των p2p, πόσο μάλλον από τη στιγμή που κατα τα άλλα οι συνδέσεις δουλεύουν κανονικά.
Όσο για το (3), *μακάρι να πει κάτι τέτοιο*, καθώς είμαι σίγουρος οτι αυτό είναι ΚΑΡΑΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ, και θ αρχίζαν τα τρελλά γλέντια. Δεν νομίζω οτι έχει ο πάροχος δικαίωμα να "τεστάρει" οτιδήποτε πάνω στο κεφάλι σου χωρίς να σε ενημερώνει. Πόσο μάλλον όταν αυτό επηρρεάζει την χρήση της σύνδεσής σου.

----------


## EcoG

Επέλεξα Connex, αν και σημαντικά ακριβώτερο (τότε) για να έχω *ποιότητα και εγγυημένο bandwidth*. Στην αρχή όλα καλά. Τον τελευταίο καιρό, (ένα - ενάμισυ μήνα), παρατήρησα τα p2p να σέρνονται, το joost να κολλάει φρικτά και την ταχύτητα της γραμμής να έχει πέσει από τα 2Mbit στα 80 με 100Kbit. Δήλωσα δυο τρεις φορές βλάβη στο 121 και με *γράψανε* κανονικά. Μετά παρατήρησα ότι όταν κατέβαζα κάτι με HTTP, η ταχύτητα της γραμμής *ξανανανέβαινε στα 2Mbps!!!* Διαβάζοντας το topic, το σχετικό με το *TS του ΟΤΕ*, σε ένα forum και μετά στο δικό σας, άρχισα να ψυλλιάζομαι. Επειδή έχω ακόμη ενεργό το account μου στη HOL, (στην οποία ήμουν πριν πάω στον ΟΤΕ και από την οποία έφυγα κυρίως, για να γλυτώσω το TS τρομάρα μου), άλλαξα τις ρυθμίσεις του modem και μπήκα στο Internet μέσω HOL. Η μέρα με τη νύχτα. Κανένα πρόβλημα με τα p2p. Συνολικά η ταχύτητα που πιάνω (ανεξαρτήτως πρωτοκόλλου) με την HOL είναι λίγο χαμηλότερη από αυτήν του πΟΤΕ, αλλά τουλάχιστο έχω αξιοπρεπείς ταχύτητες στα p2p. Και τώρα τι κάνω; (Εκτός από τα να τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου). Ξαναγυρίζω στη HOL? Μένω στον ΟΤΕ; Ή συνεχίζω να το παίζω δίπορτο;  - που δεν γουστάρω - *Θέλω απλά να έχω Internet*, καθαρά, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να παίζω κρυφτούλι με τις εταιρείες που *άλλα υπόσχονται και άλλα δίνουν*.

----------


## chrisnitro2000

Πόσες φτάσαμε οι υπογραφές αγαπητοί μου φιλοι.... :RTFM:

----------


## dimangelid

Μια ερώτηση για την καταγγελία: η τηλεφωνική γραμμή (άρα και το connx) που έχω τα 24mbps είναι στο όνομα της μητέρας μου. Ποιανού τα στοιχεία (όνομα, επώνυμο) πρέπει να δώσω;

----------


## Shadowjump

> Μια ερώτηση για την καταγγελία: η τηλεφωνική γραμμή (άρα και το connx) που έχω τα 24mbps είναι στο όνομα της μητέρας μου. Ποιανού τα στοιχεία (όνομα, επώνυμο) πρέπει να δώσω;


Εγω εβαλα το ονομα μου και σε παρενθεση διπλα το ονομα κατοχου της γραμμης.

Εγω αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω με το TS ειναι το upload? Πως γινεται να ειναι full 100KB/s ενω τα downloads δεν πανε με τιποτα πανω απο 60-70? Το upload δεν ειναι που γονατιζει το δυκτιο?

----------


## MNP-10

Το προβλημα δεν ειναι τοσο θεμα γραμμης οποτε τα δικα σας στοιχεια ειναι καταλληλοτερα για το αιτημα διερευνησης/ξεκαθαρισματος και καταγραφης τι συμβαινει και τι μπορει να γινει. 

Μεχρι στιγμης ειμαστε στους 68.

----------


## dilliger

> Η ευθύνη δεν είναι στους συνδρομητές να πρέπει να αυτοπεριορίζονται. Είναι ευθύνη των παρόχων αυτό. Ειτε να βάλουν bw είτε τις μορφές τιμολόγησης (διαφοροποιημένες υπηρεσιες) που να ανταποκρίνονται σ αυτό. Μια μορφή είναι το TS. Το βασικό κακό στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει στα μουλωχτά. Διαφορετικά, δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα. Και ο μόνος λόγος που δεν το επισημοποιούν είναι ότι υπάρχει ο φόβος πως θα ανταποκριθεί η πελατειακή βάση.  
> 
> Το ότι κάτι θα γινόταν ήταν αναμενόμενο. Δεν μπορεί να έχει συνδέσεις πχ 24Mbps να δουλεύουν φουλαριστά 24/7/365. Και μην λέμε βλακείες ότι πρέπει να αγοράσει bw εαν δεν έχει ο οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος. Ξέρετε πόσες συνδέσεις 24Mbps ή έστω 20Mbps χρειάζονται για να μπουκώσεις το σύνολο της διεθνούς ιντερνετικής σύνδεσης του ΟΤΕ, που ειναι η μεγαλύτερη της χώρας; Αρκούν λοιπόν 600 συνδέσεις, 600 Χ 20 Μbps = 12Gbps. Οταν ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάποιες εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες συνδρομητές, τι λέτε, δεν υπάρχουν 600 συνδρομητές τορρεντάκηδες με γραμμές >= 20Mbps για να του ξεσκίσουν τις γραμμές; Υπάρχουν πολλοί περισσότεροι, και με τις υψηλές ταχύτητες φαίνεται ακόμη καλύτερα ότι οι γραμμές ειναι μοιραζόμενες και δεν μπορούν να λειτουργούν συνεχώς με αυτες τις ταχύτητες (πχ ΟΚΣΥΑ2 κάνει 20,000 ευρώ το μήνα για 1Gbps. Δηλαδή ίσο με 50 γραμμές 20Mbps. Πως θα τα βγάλει πέρα πχ η ALTEC που δίνει αρυσ ΟΤΕ 24Mbps, για να δουλέύουν φουλ 24/7/365; Θα πρέπει να χρεώνει μόνο λόγω ΟΚΣΥΑ2, 400 ευρώ τον μήνα την κάθε γραμμή!!!! )
> 
> Οπότε πάμε στο ρεζουμε. Οι γραμμές δεν μπορούν, δε φτάνουν. Ποιές είναι οι λύσεις;
> 1) Να αυξηθούν σημαντικά οι τιμές προκειμένου να αγορασθεί bw
> 2) Nα γίνει μεγάλη διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας με το σκεπτικό ότι όλο και περισσότεροι χρήστες θαναι light και έτσι δεν θα φαίνεται η επιβάρυνση των βαριών (με απλά λόγια οι ελαφριοί χρήστες θα πληρώνουν τα μαμισιάτικα των άλλων). Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο, αλλά θεωρητικά εαν πιάσουμε 20% και πάνω, θανα καλύτερα τα πράγματα
> 3) Να μπεί TS ώστε να γίνεται ένα είδος fair use, ώστε να περιορίζεται η αλόγιστη χρήση
> 4) Nα μπούν πακέτα με όγκο (χωρίς TS), ώστε να μην γίνεται αλόγιστη χρήση
> ...


Εχεις απολυτο ρε συ anon,πραγματικα εθεσες το θεμα σε μια απολυτα ρεαλιστικη βαση. Η κατασταση αναποφευκτα εχει φτασει σε "τελμα" και πρεπει να δουμε πως θα αντιδρασει ο ηγετης της αγορας (ΟΤΕ). Κατα την γνωμη μου ο ΟΤΕ εχει πολυ εξυπνα στελεχη στρατηγικου σχεδιασμου τοσο απο τεχνικης αποψεως ,οσο και απο management αποψης.(και ας μην του φαινεται). Η κατασταση που θα διαμορφωσει λοιπον θα ειναι ναι μεν συμφωνα με τα "τρεντς" των αλλων εταιρειων στην Ευρωπη αλλα προσαρμοσμενο στην ιδιομορφια της Ελληνικης αγορας . Οτι κανει θα το εφαρμοσουν σταδιακα και οι αλλοι γιατι πολυ απλα, οπως και εσυ το εξηγησες ειναι θεμα κοστους, αποδοσης επενδυσης και κερδους, και αν δεν μπορει η οικονομια κλιμακας να βελτιωσει την κατασταση σε μια εταιρεια σαν των ΟΤΕ με την τεραστια πελατειακη βαση και τα ιλλιγγιωδη παγια του τοτε μην περιμενετε κατι διαφορετικο απο τους αλλους και ας εχει μπει και ο "Θειος" στο κολπο.  :Razz:  
Το πιο εφικτο και χωρις να εχει τοσο μεγαλη αρνητικη επιδραση στην εικονα της εταιρειας θα ηταν, κατα την γνωμη μου, κατι αναλογο με αυτο που εκανε περυσι η Virgin broadband UK (αν θυμαμαι καλα) οπου εθεσε data περιορισμους τις ωρες αιχμης που αν τους ξεπερναγες σε πεταγανε σε ΤS καθεστως μεχρι να φτασεις σε ωρες μη αιχμης.

----------


## anon

@dimstog υπο την παρούσα κατάσταση, και με το 6% διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας, συμβαίνει αυτο. Θεωρείς ότι τα 20Mbps που είπα είναι πολλά; Εντάξει, ας πούμε ότι έχουμε 5Mbps, πολύ ρεαλιστικότερο... Αρα αντί για 600 συνδρομητές μας αρκούν οι τετραπλάσιοι, δηλαδή 2400 συνδρομητές για να μπουκώσει το σύμπαν της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (σόρρυ ΟΤΕ). Με συνδρομητές υπερδεκαπλάσιους, δεν νομίζεις ότι θα υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον τόσοι;

Και μιλάμε μόνο για τους συνδρομητές των μεγάλων ταχυτήτων, υπάρχουν ακόμη συνδρομητές με 1,2,4 mbps που τις "λειώνουν". Είχα κάνει κάποιους υπολογισμούς παλαιότερα, και με contention ratio 1/20 αρκεί ένα 5% για που να δουλεύουν full speed για να μπουκώσουν οι γραμμές. Με τις μεγαλύτερες πλέον ταχύτητες το contention ratio είναι σίγουρα χειρότερο πχ 1/50 ή και πιο πάνω, οπότε και το ποσοστό που χρειάζεται απο συνδρομητές που τρέχουν full speed ώστε να μπουκώσουν οι γραμμές ειναι ακόμη μικρότερο.

----------


## antis

Πριν από μια εβδομάδα η σύνδεσή (Connx 2Mbit) μου άρχισε να σέρνεται (dl 20-30 max) και με λίγο ψάξιμο οδηγήθηκα στο uTorrent 1.8 και από τότε έχω σταθερά dl 180 και πάνω. Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι αφαιρώντας από το upload 3 με 5Κ η σύνδεσή μου ήταν πιο σταθερή, δεν αποσυνδεόταν κάθε 20 ώρες το router μου. Βέβαια αυτό μου χαλάει το ratio και με υποχρεώνει ν΄αφήνω περισσότερες ώρες το laptop ανοιχτό αλλά είμαι πεπεισμένος για το TS του πΟΤΕ

----------


## Teliz

Απ'οτι είδα μέχρι τώρα σαν λύση προτείνεται το utorrent 1.8. Αν δεν πέφτω έξω χρησιμοποιώντας το μtorrent 1.7.7 μπορείς να κάνεις τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα (στην κρυπτογράφηση πρωτοκόλλου αναφέρομαι). Υπάρχει διαφορά; Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε για να προβώ στην απαραίτητη αναβάθμιση.

----------


## Damien601

Το είπα και πριν αλλά πέρασε μάλλον απαρατήρητο.
Όποιος δεν είναι σίγουρος και θέλει να δει αν έχει πέσει θύμα TS το μόνο που έχει να κάνει είναι να προσπαθήσει να τρέξει οποιοδήποτε shoutcast tv source από το winamp.
Αν δεν τρέξει (που αν στη γραμμή υπάρχει TS δεν πρόκειται να τρέξει) τότε σίγουρα είναι θύμα.

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός απ' ότι κατάλαβα ο λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό είναι ότι το shoutcast tv του winamp είναι μασκαρεμένο over http και μπλοκάρεται από default όπου υπάρχει TS.

Πάντως σε μένα και σε κανα δυο φίλους που τσέκαρα (οτενετ) δε δουλεύει.

----------


## dimstog

> @dimstog υπο την παρούσα κατάσταση, και με το 6% διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας, συμβαίνει αυτο. Θεωρείς ότι τα 20Mbps που είπα είναι πολλά; Εντάξει, ας πούμε ότι έχουμε 5Mbps, πολύ ρεαλιστικότερο... Αρα αντί για 600 συνδρομητές μας αρκούν οι τετραπλάσιοι, δηλαδή 2400 συνδρομητές για να μπουκώσει το σύμπαν της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (σόρρυ ΟΤΕ). Με συνδρομητές υπερδεκαπλάσιους, δεν νομίζεις ότι θα υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον τόσοι;
> 
> Και μιλάμε μόνο για τους συνδρομητές των μεγάλων ταχυτήτων, υπάρχουν ακόμη συνδρομητές με 1,2,4 mbps που τις "λειώνουν". Είχα κάνει κάποιους υπολογισμούς παλαιότερα, και με contention ratio 1/20 αρκεί ένα 5% για που να δουλεύουν full speed για να μπουκώσουν οι γραμμές. Με τις μεγαλύτερες πλέον ταχύτητες το contention ratio είναι σίγουρα χειρότερο πχ 1/50 ή και πιο πάνω, οπότε και το ποσοστό που χρειάζεται απο συνδρομητές που τρέχουν full speed ώστε να μπουκώσουν οι γραμμές ειναι ακόμη μικρότερο.


Ναι, για αυτό είπα ότι δεν διαφωνώ ακριβώς. Απλά, δεν είναι τόσο τραγική η κατάσταση ώστε να μην μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί με σχετικά μικρή αύξηση του link με το backbone και να μπαίνει κατευθείαν TS. Δηλαδή, για κάποιον που έχει 400.000 συνδρομητές, δεν νομίζω ότι ένα συνολικό link των 30gb θα ήταν δυσβάσταχτο κόστος - ακόμα και σήμαινε και μικρή αύξηση στην παροχή ADSL.

----------


## commando

Σας παραθετω  το ποστ μου οπως δημοσιευτηκε στο AWMN για να μην τα ξαναγραφω,επισης απο μια προχειρη ματια στα torrents ειδα πως δεν επηρεαζονται τα φοιτητικα αν ειναι διορθωστε με.Ευχαριστω.Μπραβο ΕΕΤΤ και παλι μπραβο τσαμπα το φαι που τους κερασες στο ξενοδοχειο.
Eπειδη εχετε μπερδεψει την βουρτσα θα σας εκανα copy paste Γερμανικου ISP αλλα δεν θα καταλαβετε Χριστο οποτε κρατηστε το εξης...
TS και οποιαδηποτε policy(πχ το antivirus της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που το λεει στο site ενεργοποιησης),πρεπει να αναφερεται στο συμβολαιο η online αναλογως την ενεργοποιηση κλπ.
Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν εχει ασχοληθει ακομα με αυτο το παραθυρακι γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να το ελεγξει δεν ξερω γιατι και δε με ενδιαφερει αλλα νομικα ειναι υπολογοι οι ISP.
AN λεω ΑΝ οπως σε ξενους ISP λεγαν οτι υπαρχει πολιτικη TS (που απαγορευεται)η καλυτερα FAIRNESS policy(που επιτρεπεται)τοτε με γεια και μεχαρα τους.Οποιος ειναι με τα HDTV torrents θατρωγε δικαια καποτε μια πορτα.
Αλλα μην κρυβομαστε το TS ειναι εντολη κλικας ISP ειναι παρανομο και αντισυνταγματικο,εγω σαν τεχνικος δεν τοκανα ουτε θα δεχτω ποτε να το κανω,διοτι ειναι ηθικη αυτουργια σε χειραγωγηση της Κοινωνιας της Πληροφοριας με ενδεχομενο δολο και οσους και αν ηξερα οτι το καναν θα τους κατειγγειλα κατευθειαν με mail στην ΕΕΤΤ και στην Κτπ.

τσιμπατε και ενα παραδειγμα στα αγγλικα Ψωροκωσταιοι μου...

In reality the contention appears to be more like 500:10 rather than 50:1.  As the number of sharing connections increases so the effect of other traffic on your speed becomes smaller. The available bandwidth between your local exchange and the Internet is shared between all the users on the exchange. For example if there are 1000 home 500Kb connections, there will be at least 10,000Kb of bandwidth available shared between all the users.
In order to further ensure fairness, Interdart apply a prioritisation rule on all ADSL services. Prioritisation is based on calculated moving averages of each customer's input and output traffic.
All users start with priority 0. Any connection utilising 100% of their rated connection capacity continuously for 30 minutes will have their priority set to 1. Users utilising 100% for approximately 7 hours will have their priority set to 2. Heavy users taking 100% of their maximum capacity for more than 20 hours will have their priority set to 3. Internet Traffic is routed according to the assigned priority. In general this has the effect of reducing any adverse effect on normal traffic when a large number of users are making simultaneous heavy demands on the service. When a customer's utilisation drops, then the priority will be reset back to 0 based on the recalculated moving average. If the average utilisation remains below 20% then the connection will remain in priority 0.
This will have no detrimental effect on your ADSL maximum bandwidth nor on your contention ratio, however users in priority 3 may find their throughput and performance is substancially reduced. The purpose is solely to provide the best possible service and response times to regular users.

Priority bands 0 and 1 will honour TCP/IP QOS flags, providing improved performance for interactive and real-time services such as Voip

----------


## sakisr21

> Το είπα και πριν αλλά πέρασε μάλλον απαρατήρητο.
> Όποιος δεν είναι σίγουρος και θέλει να δει αν έχει πέσει θύμα TS το μόνο που έχει να κάνει είναι να προσπαθήσει να τρέξει οποιοδήποτε shoutcast tv source από το winamp.
> Αν δεν τρέξει (που αν στη γραμμή υπάρχει TS δεν πρόκειται να τρέξει) τότε σίγουρα είναι θύμα.
> 
> Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός απ' ότι κατάλαβα ο λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό είναι ότι το shoutcast tv του winamp είναι μασκαρεμένο over http και μπλοκάρεται από default όπου υπάρχει TS.
> 
> Πάντως σε μένα και σε κανα δυο φίλους που τσέκαρα (οτενετ) δε δουλεύει.


σωστος ο παικτης ενω κατεβαζω με το τορρεντ,κατεβαζω τελος παντων!!!!!!!!παω να μπω
 στοshoutcast tv από το winamp. και μου βγαζει αφτο

[Sorry:

The media library feature you are attempting to use requires an internet connection. Please make sure you are connected to the internet and try again. ] αληθεια υπαρχει ακομη καποιος απιστος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Drillgr

Εγω παντως με aureus απο γνωστο prive tracker και με καλη αναλογια seeder/leecher πανω απο 60KB/s δεν μπορεσα να ποιασω σε 8αρα γραμμη. Δοκιμασα πολλα torrent και παλι το ιδιο. Οποτε πλεον μονοδρομος το rapidshare.

----------


## faethie

> Εγω παντως με aureus απο γνωστο prive tracker και με καλη αναλογια seeder/leecher πανω απο 60KB/s δεν μπορεσα να ποιασω σε 8αρα γραμμη. Δοκιμασα πολλα torrent και παλι το ιδιο. Οποτε πλεον μονοδρομος το rapidshare.


200 φορές το χουν πει σ αυτό το thread... δοκίμασε και το utorrent 1.8 beta 8205 κάπου στις προηγούμενες σελίδες έχει και το link για να το κατεβάσεις κατευθείαν από τη σελίδα του utorrent.

----------


## kifa

> 200 φορές το χουν πει σ αυτό το thread... δοκίμασε και το utorrent 1.8 beta 8205 κάπου στις προηγούμενες σελίδες έχει και το link για να το κατεβάσεις κατευθείαν από τη σελίδα του utorrent.



το 1.8 beta 8682 που έχω έγω δεν κανει στη περιπτωσή μας .. ?...

----------


## DamianDoi

> το 1.8 beta 8682 που έχω έγω δεν κανει στη περιπτωσή μας .. ?...


μια χαρα κανει.και εγω αυτην εχω,,δουλευει τελεια

----------


## faethie

> το 1.8 beta 8682 που έχω έγω δεν κανει στη περιπτωσή μας .. ?...


Αφου δουλευει κρατα την, απλά θυμόμουν οτι κάπου διάβασα οτι η πιο στανταρ να δουλεύει είναι η 8205.

----------


## jimmakosx

Λοιπόν παίδες και εγώ θύμα του TS είμαι απ' ότι φαίνεται. Τα νευράκια μου με dc και τέτοιες ταχύτητες ούτε με dial up Ήμαρτον πια!!!! :Thumb down:  :Evil:

----------


## johndrim

Σαν όλους εσάς εντόπισα και εγώ το πρόβλημα. Με ανοιχτό το utorrent αποσυνδέσεις ταχύτητες που μου θυμίζουν την dial up μου(παλιές εποχές).

----------


## Droidlock

Απο την πρωτη στιγμη που εβαλα συνδεση με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ειχα προβληματα με το dc++ το οποιο κατεβαζε λες και ειχα dial up συνδεση ενω ειχα κανει ολες τις ρυθμισεις ( δεν ειχα προβληματα με αλλη εταιρια ). Μονο απο rapidshare κατεβαζει με full speed και αυτο οχι ολες τις ωρες τις ημερας.

----------


## DamianDoi

οποτε στειλετε και εσεις οι 3ς τα στοιχεια σας..σε προηγουμενες σελιδες αναφερεται ακριβως τι να περιεχουν.

----------


## Doxaios

> παω να μπω
>  στοshoutcast tv από το winamp


Πως γίνεται αυτό?

----------


## Damien601

> Πως γίνεται αυτό?



Στο Winamp πας στη Media Library - Online services - Shoutcast Tv και προσπαθείς να τρέξεις οποιοδήποτε link απο εκεί..
Αν δεν ανοίγει τίποτα ... full ts....

----------


## Christos_FP

Και σε μένα τα ίδια. Traffic shaping σε σύνδεση 768k, προοδεύουν! Ταχύτητες download τελματωμένες για ώρες στα 7-10kilobytes στο Bittorrent, που εκτοξεύονται σε λιγότερο από λίγα λεπτά μετά την έναρξη στα 75-80kbytes όταν αλλάξω σε utorrent 1.8 alpha και ενεργοποίηση encryption.

Ήδη έστειλα τα πλήρη στοιχεία μου στον MNP-10, ενώ σκοπεύω να ακυρώσω άμεσα και την αίτηση για μετάβαση σε 24Mbps και Conn-X, την οποία έκανα υπό διαφορετικές συνθήκες (και, ευτυχώς για εμένα, σκάλωσε στην γραφειοκρατία της μετάβασης από την θυγατρική στην μητρική του ΟΤΕ).

----------


## tsiouficto

Αυτό με το shoutcast σίγουρα ισχύει? Διότι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με το utorrent (download 30-40 με 1.7.7, 400+ με 1.8 σε 4άρα σύνδεση), αλλά το shoutcast παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## shaq141a

Off Topic





> Αυτό με το shoutcast σίγουρα ισχύει? Διότι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με το utorrent (download 30-40 με 1.7.7, 400+ με 1.8 σε 4άρα σύνδεση), αλλά το shoutcast παίζει μια χαρά.


To shoutcast από όσο γνωρίζω χρειάζεται ανοιχτά ports. Οπότε μπορεί εκεί να είναι το πρόβλημα. Δεν βρισκω λόγω να συσχετίζονται.

----------


## Damien601

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To shoutcast από όσο γνωρίζω χρειάζεται ανοιχτά ports. Οπότε μπορεί εκεί να είναι το πρόβλημα. Δεν βρισκω λόγω να συσχετίζονται.



Δυστυχώς συσχετίζονται ... το shoutcast είναι βασικά content masqueraded over http και την πατάει με το TS όπως τα P2P

----------


## DamianDoi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To shoutcast από όσο γνωρίζω χρειάζεται ανοιχτά ports. Οπότε μπορεί εκεί να είναι το πρόβλημα. Δεν βρισκω λόγω να συσχετίζονται.


δεν νομιζω το shoutcast tv να εχει σχεση..εμενα δουλευει κανονικοτατα ασχετα που εχω TS..
μπορει ομως αυριο μεθαυριο να σταματησει χαχαχα.ποτε δεν ξερεις

----------


## Damien601

> δεν νομιζω το shoutcast tv να εχει σχεση..εμενα δουλευει κανονικοτατα ασχετα που εχω TS..
> μπορει ομως αυριο μεθαυριο να σταματησει χαχαχα.ποτε δεν ξερεις


Πόσο σίγουρος είσαι ότι έχεις TS..?

----------


## tsaros

Διακοπη συνδεσης γινεται τελος μηνα μονο?η εχει αλλαξει αυτο?
ειναι και αρχη του μηνα γμτ

αν ειναι ετσι θα φαω ενα μηνα ακομα  ετσι και απο 1 απριλη λευτερια απο πΟΤΕ

----------


## DamianDoi

> Πόσο σίγουρος είσαι ότι έχεις TS..?


ειμουν απο τουσ πρωτους που εκαναν θεμα για το TS και επισης αμα κοιταξες την επιστολη προς ΕΕΤΤ ολα τα τελευταια αποτελεσματα σε screens FTP/HTTP/DC++ ειναι δικα μου..
αμα εχεις ακομα αμφιβολιες.... :Whistle:

----------


## papi_tam

Είναι εύκολο να μάθουμε πόσοι συμμετέχουν ήδη στην αίτηση καταγγελίας?
Έχω αναρτήσει το θέμα και σε άλλα sites (insomnia.gr, myphone.gr) έτσι ώστε όσοι έχουν αντίστοιχα προβλήματα να συγκεντρωθούν εδώ

----------


## Damien601

> ειμουν απο τουσ πρωτους που εκαναν θεμα για το TS και επισης αμα κοιταξες την επιστολη προς ΕΕΤΤ ολα τα τελευταια αποτελεσματα σε screens FTP/HTTP/DC++ ειναι δικα μου..
> αμα εχεις ακομα αμφιβολιες....



Αφου το λές οκ...
Πάντως και σε ξένα δίκτυα έχει παρατηρηθεί να μην παίζει το shoutcast tv οπου υπάρχει ts...
Και το έχω επιβεβαιώσει με κανα δυο φίλους απο οτενετ..
Και το δικό μου έπαιζε μέχρι και πριν 1 μήνα 2 δεν άλλαξα τίποτα στον υπολογιστή ούτε ανοιξα έκλεισα πορτ ούτε αλλαξα ιπ...

εσενα ποιος σε ταλαιπωρεί? οτενετ?

----------


## spooky.pe20

Έχω TS... Μετά από αναβάθμιση σε utorrent 1.8 τα torrents "πετάνε...."  Από την άλλη το shoutcast tv δουλεύει μια χαρά...

----------


## johnnypatras

Πιστεύω πως δεν έχει κάποια σχέση με το TS το tv shoutcast...ούτε εγώ έχω πρόβλημα σε αυτό , ενώ στην γραμμή μου εφαρμόζεται 100% και χωρίς ίχνος αμφιβολίας TS. 
Ίσως Damien601 να ισχύει για διαφορετικού είδους TS αυτό που λες. Παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες δεν γνωρίζω, το σίγουρο πάντως είναι πως η γραμμή μου έχει TS και το tv shoutcast σε stream 800Kbps δούλευε κανονικά.
Οπότε, στη δική μου τουλάχιστον περίπτωση δεν συσχετίζονται.

Οπότε ας μην το έχουμε σαν απόλυτο κριτήριο.

Aπόλυτο κριτήριο μέχρι στιγμής και να το επαναλάβουμε ακόμα μια φορά είναι χρήση utorrent 1.8 alpha 8205 και άνω, την πρώτη φορά χωρίς encryption, clear peer list, την δεύτερη φορά με encryption σε well seeded torrent. Αν έχετε TS στην γραμμή σας, το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εμφανές.

----------


## anon

Aυτό είναι το κακό με το TS. Mπορεί πχ να κόβει μόνο τα torrent (σήμερα), αύριο limewire μεθαύριο rapidshare & usenet k.o.k. Αυτό ειναι που φωνάζουμε ότι είναι απαραίτητο το network neutrality, και γιαυτό προτιμάμε ως λύση διαχείρησης του bw το cap και όχι το TS.

----------


## saito

> Στο Winamp πας στη Media Library - Online services - Shoutcast Tv και προσπαθείς να τρέξεις οποιοδήποτε link απο εκεί..
> Αν δεν ανοίγει τίποτα ... full ts....


Πτου και δω μια απο τα ιδια...

----------


## yiannis_1

Και μένα το shoutcast_TV δουλεύει ok. 
Αλλά σε torrent μόνο με encryption παίρνω κάπως σε ταχύτητα. Αλλά ακόμα και με encryption το capacity της γραμμής μου δεν το πλησιάζω ούτε κατά διάνοια...
Όσο δημοφιλές torrent και να κατεβάζω.
Με τι κρητήρια σε όποιον δεν παίζει εχει TS? 
Μη αρχίσουμε να ρίχνουμε τα πάντα στο TS θα χάσουμε τον μπούσουλα και στο τέλος και το δίκιο μας...

----------


## MNP-10

> Είναι εύκολο να μάθουμε πόσοι συμμετέχουν ήδη στην αίτηση καταγγελίας?
> Έχω αναρτήσει το θέμα και σε άλλα sites (insomnia.gr, myphone.gr) έτσι ώστε όσοι έχουν αντίστοιχα προβλήματα να συγκεντρωθούν εδώ


~75 ειναι μεχρι στιγμης.

----------


## faethie

> Aυτό είναι το κακό με το TS. Mπορεί πχ να κόβει μόνο τα torrent (σήμερα), αύριο limewire μεθαύριο rapidshare & usenet k.o.k. Αυτό ειναι που φωνάζουμε ότι είναι απαραίτητο το network neutrality, και γιαυτό προτιμάμε ως λύση διαχείρησης του bw το cap και όχι το TS.


Ευτυχώς που κάποιος το ξεκαθάρισε οτι ΔΕΝ είναι λοιπόν απαραίτητο να κόβεται και το shoutcast αμα έχεις TS... Εμένα το shoutcast παίζει μια χαρά, ενώ έχω σίγουρα TS στη γραμμή.

----------


## EcoG

> ~75 ειναι μεχρι στιγμης.


Ρε παιδιά, μόνο 75 διαμαρτυρίες από τις χιλιάδες (θύματα) συνδρομητές του πΟΤΕ, θα γελάνε μαζί μας. Δηλαδή, τι γίνεται, μόνο 75 έχουμε το πρόβλημα, ή μήπως η σιωπηλή μειοψηφία περιμένει από μας να βγάλουμε το φίδι από την τρύπα; 
Ραγιάδες, μην φοβάστε να διεκδικήσετε ρε... Αν έχετε πρόβλημα TS, τότε δώστε τα στοιχεία σας, όποιος υποφέρει από TS δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι στοχοποιείται ως τορεντάκιας και ότι κατεβάζει παράνομο περιεχόμενο. Υπάρχουν και νόμιμα p2p, από διανομές του Linux, μέχρι IPTV κλπ... Άντε, ξεκουνηθείτε....

----------


## shaq141a

> Ρε παιδιά, μόνο 75 διαμαρτυρίες από τις χιλιάδες (θύματα) συνδρομητές του πΟΤΕ, θα γελάνε μαζί μας. Δηλαδή, τι γίνεται, μόνο 75 έχουμε το πρόβλημα, ή μήπως η σιωπηλή μειοψηφία περιμένει από μας να βγάλουμε το φίδι από την τρύπα; 
> Ραγιάδες, μην φοβάστε να διεκδικήσετε ρε... Αν έχετε πρόβλημα TS, τότε δώστε τα στοιχεία σας, όποιος υποφέρει από TS δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι στοχοποιείται ως τορεντάκιας και ότι κατεβάζει παράνομο περιεχόμενο. Υπάρχουν και νόμιμα p2p, από διανομές του Linux, μέχρι IPTV κλπ... Άντε, ξεκουνηθείτε....


Μα δεν έχουν όλοι οι χρήστες πρόβλημα. Μονάχα μία μερίδα, μεγάλη ή μικρή.

----------


## cyberdimitri

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να περιμένουμε να συμπληρωθεί ο αριθμός των 100 υπογραφών πριν στείλουμε την επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας.
Πρέπει να φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα που αφορά σε πολλούς χρήστες κι ότι δεν είναι κάποια τυχαία περιστατικά που μπορεί να οφείλονται σε άλλους λόγους.
Τα στοιχεία μου θα τα στείλω σε λίγες ώρες, όταν επιστρέψω σπίτι.
Θα ήθελα να παρακινήσω όλους όσοι έχουν το πρόβλημα, να υπογράψουν και να βάλουν με αυτόν τον τρόπο το λιθαράκι τους στην επίλυσή του.

----------


## faethie

> Ρε παιδιά, μόνο 75 διαμαρτυρίες από τις χιλιάδες (θύματα) συνδρομητές του πΟΤΕ, θα γελάνε μαζί μας. Δηλαδή, τι γίνεται, μόνο 75 έχουμε το πρόβλημα, ή μήπως η σιωπηλή μειοψηφία περιμένει από μας να βγάλουμε το φίδι από την τρύπα; 
> Ραγιάδες, μην φοβάστε να διεκδικήσετε ρε... Αν έχετε πρόβλημα TS, τότε δώστε τα στοιχεία σας, όποιος υποφέρει από TS δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι στοχοποιείται ως τορεντάκιας και ότι κατεβάζει παράνομο περιεχόμενο. Υπάρχουν και νόμιμα p2p, από διανομές του Linux, μέχρι IPTV κλπ... Άντε, ξεκουνηθείτε....


Θα θελα να κατσω να μετρήσω αν οσοι ισχυρίστηκαν σ αυτό το thread οτι εχουν προβλημα, ξεπερνουν τους 75, αλλα βαριεμαι...
32.000 εμφανίσεις, ακόμα κι από τα ίδια ατομα να ναι, ακόμα κι αν πολλοί δεν είχαν προβλημα, η αλήθεια ειναι οτι μια 100άρα περίμενα τουλάχιστον να την πιάναμε.



Off Topic


		Πάντως με εκπλήσσει συνεχώς η νοοτροπία μερικών. Είπα σε αρκετούς γνωστούς μου να ρθουν εδώ και να εκθέσουν το πρόβλημα τους, αρκετοί ενδιαφέρθηκαν, ορισμένοι έκαναν και το τεστ, μερικοί είδαν οτι δεν είχαν πρόβλημα. Κανα δυο μπορεί και να υπέγραψαν, δεν είμαι σίγουρος. *Οι περισσότεροι όμως, ενω έχουν πρόβλημα με τα torrents, ενω τους είπα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει, απλά...δεν ενδιαφέρθηκαν!* Κάθονται και κατεβάζουν με 20 και 100 ταχύτητα, και ούτε τους νοιάζει να δουν τι, πως, και γιατί. Δεν γνωρίζω καν αν οι ταχύτητες τους οφείλονται σε TS ή λάθος ρυθμίσεις, γιατί *δεν αξιώνονται καν να κάνουν το απλό τεστ της 1.8!*
Νομίζω αυτή τη νοοτροπία την έχει πάρει χαμπάρι και η ΟΤΕνετ, και γι αυτό κάνει ό,τι κάνει με τόση σιγουριά. Γιατί, για την πλειονότητα των χρηστών, δε πα να φωνάζουμε εμείς που κάτι ξερουμε, *άμα η διαφήμιση είναι πετυχημένη, ή "έχει γέλιο", αρκεί για να πείσει...* (ένας μάλιστα μου κανε και direct quote τη διαφήμιση με τη κυρά που πάει τη καφετιέρα για φτιάξιμο και λέει ο υπάλληλος "ναι, αλλα δεν είναι ΟΤΕ"...)

ΥΓ. Χθες μίλησα μ ένα φίλο στο MSN, που δεν ξέρει σχεδόν καθόλου από ιντερνετ, κι απλά κατεβάζει κι έχει πρόβλημα με τη ταχύτητα. Του πα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει, του εξήγησα τι είναι το TS, οτι μπορεί και να φταίει αυτό, και η απάντησή του ήταν απλά οτι... λέω βλακείες και "ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο καλύτερος". Ετσι απλά! Χωρίς επιχειρήματα,χωρίς γνώση επί του θέματος, τίποτα!! Πραγματικά δε ξέρω τι να πω... :Sad: 







> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να περιμένουμε να συμπληρωθεί ο αριθμός των 100 υπογραφών πριν στείλουμε την επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας.


Από τη μία συμφωνώ, από την άλλη φοβάμαι μήπως το αργήσουμε πολύ... Πάντως τι διάολο, ακόμα και με 75-80 υπογραφές, πάλι θα εξεταστεί το θέμα. Όπως ειπωθηκε και νωρίτερα στο thread, ακόμα και 1 υπογραφή αρκεί για να ξεκινήσει η έρευνα.

----------


## chrisnitro2000

Μην φοβάστε δεν πρόκειται να μας κυνηγήσουν, δεν είναι παράνομα τα p2p....
Δεν θέλω να προσυλητήσω κόσμο αλλά να πείσω αυτούς που έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν έβαλαν το όνομα τους στην λίστα...
Μόνο όλοι μαζί ενωμένοι θα καταφέρουμε τον σκοπό μας... :Wink:

----------


## anon

Το ότι δεν συμμετέχουν στο διάβημα διαμαρτυρίας οφείλεται σε πολλούς λόγους...

1) Πρώτα απο όλα δεν είναι όλοι στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (ευτυχως, μόνο και μόνο για λόγους ανταγωνισμού έστω)

2) Ισως επαληθεύεται το γεγονός, ότι πραγματικά οι heavy downloaders ειναι μικρό ποσοστό. Μπορεί στο εκεί μεγάλο ποσοστό να προσπαθούν να κατεβάσουν κάτι απο π2π περιστασιακά, αλλά αυτό δεν τους κατατάσει σε heavy downloaders. Επίσης εαν είναι περισταστιακοί χρήστες π2π, τότε εαν πάει αργά ή παναργα, ναι μεν θα τους παραξενέψει, αλλά δεν θα σκάσουν και την ζαχαρένια τους γιαυτό.

3) Ειναι αυτό που έλεγα, ότι πλέον οι βαθιά μυημένοι στα περι διαδικτύου πλεόν δεν επηρεάζουν την αγορά. Οπως είπε έναςφίλος πιο πάνω, παρόλο που ενημέρωσε τον φίλο του για το TS του OTE εκείνος αδιαφόρησε και μάλιστα ούτε καν τον πίστεψε.

----------


## MNP-10

Για το λιγοι vs πολλοι το εχω γραψει εδω. Μην ξεχναμε οτι τα specifications της αιτησης διερευνησης ειναι μονο γι'αυτους που ειναι σχετικα σιγουροι για το οτι γινεται TS και αποτρεπονται απ'το να συμμετασχουν οσοι δεν ειναι - ωστε να μην εχουν "θορυβο".

Κατα τ'αλλα πιστευω ενας στρογγυλεμενος αριθμος 100*, ειναι μια χαρα. Αν τα φτασουμε σημερα θα ειναι καλα, ωστε να τα δωσω αυριο. Αν οχι, τοτε μεθαυριο.

*Ειτε 1, ειτε 100 η ΕΕΤΤ εχει την ιδια υποχρεωση.

----------


## anon

Nομιζω ότι ο βασικότερος λόγος ειναι ο φόβος να δώσουν προσωπικά στοιχεία...

----------


## fanouli

Παιδιά, συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια. Ανακάλυψα χθες αυτό το thread και επιτέλους κατάλαβα τι συνέβαινε τόσο καιρό.

Άλλαξα πάροχο από hol σε οτε και ξαφνικά τα τόρεντς άρχισαν να σέρνονται, ενώ όλες οι ρυθμίσεις ήταν σωστές. Δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει και πάλι καλά βρήκα αυτό το thread. Με την ανaβάθμιση σε utorrent 1.8 έπιασα τις παλιές καλές ταχύτητες.

Γράφτηκα σήμερα στο site μόνο γι' αυτό το λόγο και έστειλα ήδη τα στοιχεία μου. Ελπίζω να έχει αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## papi_tam

75 άτομα δεν είναι πολλά, αλλά δεν είναι και λίγα.
Edit: [ ΧΧΧΧΧΧ ] Ήμουν παρών σε περιστατικό ατόμου που είχε πρόβλημα με TS, και όταν του ζητήθηκε να συμμετάσχει πέταξε την γνωστή ατάκα του Ελληνάρα "Έλα μωρέ, ασε τους άλλους να προχωρήσουν την καταγγελία" Γι αυτό δεν προχωράμε, και γι αυτό δεν μας αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά κανείς. Απο τον περιπτερά που πάει να σου φάει τα 5-10 eurocent μέχρι τον ΟΤΕ και κάθε ΟΤΕ.
Προσωπικά έχω προωθήσει σε πολλούς το θέμα και έχω ζητήσει να το προωθήσουν και αυτοί στους οποίους το έχω πει.
Ένα πράγμα θέλω μόνο να πω. Δέν έχει περάσει ούτε καν μια εβδομάδα καλά-καλά που ενεργοποιήθηκε το Conn-x στην γράμμή μου (καινούργια τηλεφωνική σύνδεση). Στην προηγούμενη είχα forthnet. Περίμενα πως στον ΟΤΕ, μπορεί να πλήρωνα κάτι παραπάνω, αλλά θα έπαιρνα αναλογικά και αυτό το κάτι παραπάνω για το οποίο πληρώνεις.
Ντροπή λοιπόν. Απλά ντροπή.

----------


## EvilHawk

Λίγο ήρεμα με τους χαρακτηρισμούς (έγιναν edit 2-3 μηνύματα για να μην υποχρεωθώ να τα διαγράψω), υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι που μπορεί κάποιος να μην θέλει να υπογράψει επώνυμα μια καταγγελία, είναι θέμα προσωπικής επιλογής και αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα τους να επιλέξουν αν θα υπογράψουν ή όχι.

----------


## fbispdy0

DELUGE TO ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ISP ΚΛΑΙΝΕ....Η ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ UTORRENT.....ME TO DELUGE ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 300ΚΒ ΕΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ UTORRENT MEXRI 30......
ΟΝΤΩΣ Ο ΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ TRAFFIC SHAPING....ΑΛΛΑ Η ΑΧΛΑΔΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΟΥΡΑ....ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ RAPIDSHARE H NETLOAD LINKS....ΟΠΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΦΑΙΡΑ....

........Auto merged post: fbispdy0 added 3 Minutes and 16 Seconds later........




> DELUGE TO ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ISP ΚΛΑΙΝΕ....Η ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ UTORRENT.....ME TO DELUGE ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 300ΚΒ ΕΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ UTORRENT MEXRI 30......
> ΟΝΤΩΣ Ο ΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ TRAFFIC SHAPING....ΑΛΛΑ Η ΑΧΛΑΔΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΟΥΡΑ....ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ RAPIDSHARE H NETLOAD LINKS....ΟΠΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΦΑΙΡΑ....


ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΚΔΟΣΗ TOY UTORRENT EINAI H 1.7.7 ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ 1.8 ΒΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ....

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Που κολλάει αυτό τώρα με αυτό που συζητάμε?
Με ένα update στο λογισμικό του TS θα τα κόψει κι αυτά...

Καμμία σχέση.

----------


## MNP-10

> ΟΝΤΩΣ Ο ΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ TRAFFIC SHAPING....ΑΛΛΑ Η ΑΧΛΑΔΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΟΥΡΑ....ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ RAPIDSHARE H NETLOAD LINKS....ΟΠΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΦΑΙΡΑ....


Και ποιος εγγυαται οτι απαξ και η δικτυακη ουδετεροτητα παραβιαστει (με αρχη τα p2p), αυριο δε θα περιορισουν και επιλεκτους web προορισμους οπως το rapidshare "επειδη βαραινει το δικτυο" ?




> ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΚΔΟΣΗ TOY UTORRENT EINAI H 1.7.7 ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ 1.8 ΒΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ....


Θελει encryption enabled.

----------


## anon

> Και ποιος εγγυαται οτι απαξ και η δικτυακη ουδετεροτητα παραβιαστει (με αρχη τα p2p), αυριο δε θα περιορισουν και επιλεκτους web προορισμους οπως το rapidshare "επειδη βαραινει το δικτυο" ?


Οχι δεν εγγυάται, αλλά αντίθετα και με τις ευλογίες των διάφορων φορέων όπως RIAA, AΕΠΙ και πάει λέγοντας σίγουρα θα επεκταθεί σε οτιδήποτε πρωτόκολλο και πιθανόν servers/δίκτυα ύποπτα για διακινηση και με μεγάλο traffic. Eπειτα σειρά έχουν μεγάλα sites που βγάζουν πολλά φράγκα απο διαφημίσεις. Γιατί να μην πληρώνουν "διόδια", αφού τόσα βγάζουν; Παράδειγμα; Google! Γιατί νομίζετε ότι γίνεται τόση φασαρία στις ΗΠΑ για το network neutrality; Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου εξασφαλίσει ότι απο την στιγμή που νόμιμα θα γίνεται TS, τι σόι θαναι αυτό, και που μπορεί να το επεκτείνει ο πάροχος. Γιατί μεταξύ cap και TS, δύο αναγκαίων κακών στο περιορισμένο bw που μπορούμε να έχουμε ειδικά με τις μεγάλες 24άρες γραμμές, προτιμώ to CAP;;; . Βέβαια ορισμένοι βλέποντας πολύ κοντοφθαλμα, ότι θα μπορούν να κατεβάζουν πχ 30GB τον μήνα απεύχονται το cap μετα βλεγδυμίας, μην καταλαβαίνοντας ότι βάζουν πολύ χειρότερη λαιμαριά με το TS.

----------


## GnF

Απλή ερώτηση. Για να δουλέψει το TS πρέπει να γίνει επιθεώρηση στο πακέτο. Δεν είναι παράνομο αυτό βασιζόμενο στα προσωπικά δεδομένα? Ή δεν φτάνει τόσο βαθειά ώστε να μπορεί να μαζέψει όλα τα πακέτα και να ξαναχτίσει ας πούμε ένα αρχείο? Να μου πείς για τόσους χρήστες θα χρειάζεται τα υπερμηχανάκια για κάτι τέτοιο... αλλά δεν είναι παράνομο? Όπως το να ακούς τη συνομιλία μου? Ή να διαβάζεις τα γράμματά μου?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Nομιζω ότι ο βασικότερος λόγος ειναι ο φόβος να δώσουν προσωπικά στοιχεία...


Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι αυτός είναι ο βασικότερος λόγος.

Και btw  θυμάμαι τον yiapap (νομίζω  :Razz: ) να λέει για μια άλλη καταγγελία πριν κανα δυο χρόνα ότι 20-30 υπογραφες είναι μεγάλο νούμερο και θα ληφθεί πραγματικά σοβαρά υπόψη στην ΕΕΤΤ  :Thinking: . Και 75-80 υπογραφές παιδιά είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ήδη . 


Θα υπέγραφαν και τα αδέλφια μου που έχουν Conn-X , αλλά στην 768 (η οποία παρεπιπτόντως δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί ακόμα σε 1024  :Whistle: ) τους δεν έχουν παρατηρήσει σχετικό πρόβλημα (Α/Κ : Κως).

Πάντως , μια καλή κίνηση έκανε ο ΟΤΕ με τις 24αρες και τις σημαντικές μειώσεις τιμών και τώρα σας το βγάζει απ'τη μυτη  :Thumb down: . Συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω στα εσωτερικά σας εσάς του ΟΤΕ  :Razz: .




(Ναι , αλλά δεν έχει Traffic Shaping  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil: )

----------


## anon

> Απλή ερώτηση. Για να δουλέψει το TS πρέπει να γίνει επιθεώρηση στο πακέτο. Δεν είναι παράνομο αυτό βασιζόμενο στα προσωπικά δεδομένα?


Και ναι και όχι. Οπως καταλαβαίνεις, είναι πολύ λεπτό σημείο και ειναι θέμα ερμηνείας. Οι μηχανές με deep packet inspection ναι μεν διαβάζουν περιεχόμενο του πακέτου, αλλά μόνο τόσο ώστε να το ταυτοποιήσουν με τι υπηρεσία πρόκειται. Πχ σε ένα πακέτο απο smtp με το που θα διαβάσει 220 {μπλα - μπλα } ESMTP αυτομάτως θα καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται για smtp χωρίς να διαβάσει όλα τα πακέτα της "συνομιλιας" και χωρίς να χρειάζεται να δεί για ποιές πόρτες μιλάνε. Και επειδή γινεται με αυτόματο τρόπο, χωρίς να αποθηκεύεται  τίποτα, άρα κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να σταθεί η θέση και θα συμφωνούσα τεχνικά, ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα παραβίασης προσωπικών δεδομένων. Ούτως ή άλλως θα έπρεπε να ξέρετε ότι οι πάροχοι ειναι υποχρεωμένοι να διατηρούν αρχεία μέχρι τρία χρόνια με όλες τις διαδικτυακές "συνομιλίες" που ναι μέν δεν έχουν το περιεχόμενο, αλλά έχουν τα απαραίτητα headers με "ποιούς" (δηλαδή με ποιές ΙΡ) "συνομιλήσατε", και ίσως και headers απο smtp και άλλα. Για τρία χρόνια.

----------


## DamianDoi

> Αφου το λές οκ...
> Πάντως και σε ξένα δίκτυα έχει παρατηρηθεί να μην παίζει το shoutcast tv οπου υπάρχει ts...
> Και το έχω επιβεβαιώσει με κανα δυο φίλους απο οτενετ..
> Και το δικό μου έπαιζε μέχρι και πριν 1 μήνα 2 δεν άλλαξα τίποτα στον υπολογιστή ούτε ανοιξα έκλεισα πορτ ούτε αλλαξα ιπ...
> 
> εσενα ποιος σε ταλαιπωρεί? οτενετ?


ναι φιλε μου οτενετ δυστυχως και λεω δυστυχως περισσοτερο για DC++ γιαι το χρησιμοπιω συνεχεια μιασ και ειμαι op σε 5 prive hubs και τωρα εχω ξενερωσει και δεν θελω ουτε να μπαινω.

----------


## GnF

> ναι φιλε μου οτενετ δυστυχως και λεω δυστυχως περισσοτερο για DC++ γιαι το χρησιμοπιω συνεχεια μιασ και ειμαι op σε 5 prive hubs και τωρα εχω ξενερωσει και δεν θελω ουτε να μπαινω.


Το βασικότερο πρόβλημά μου είναι το DC++. Κατευάζω πιό αργά και απο 512 γραμμή μόνιμα..... Και δυστηχώς σε αυτό δεν έχω βρει λύση σε αντίθεση με το torrent 1,8

anon σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση

----------


## sakisr21

> Το βασικότερο πρόβλημά μου είναι το DC++. Κατευάζω πιό αργά και απο 512 γραμμή μόνιμα..... Και δυστηχώς σε αυτό δεν έχω βρει λύση σε αντίθεση με το torrent 1,8
> 
> anon σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση


ετσι μπραβω και γω για το DC++ κλαιω πανω απο 2,5 χρονια με αφτο κατεβαζα τουλαχιστον Edit: [ ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ],νανε καλα αιωνια του η μνημη. λολ, τι αλο να πουμε ελπιζω να βρεθει καπια λυση. :Worthy:

----------


## 4kkkk

Και το TVants εχει προβλημα ουτε μπαλα δεν μπορουμε να δουμε.

----------


## BlueChris

Εγώ λέω αντί να μαζεύουμε υπογραφές για τον ΟΤΕ να μαζέψουμε κάνα φράγκο να κάνουμε κάνα γερό Donate στα παλικάρια που κάνουν πχ το utorrent και να το πρωτοκολιάσουν να περνάει σαν e-mail κίνηση στην πόρτα 25  :Smile:

----------


## GnF

> Εγώ λέω αντί να μαζεύουμε υπογραφές για τον ΟΤΕ να μαζέψουμε κάνα φράγκο να κάνουμε κάνα γερό Donate στα παλικάρια που κάνουν πχ το utorrent και να το πρωτοκολιάσουν να περνάει σαν e-mail κίνηση στην πόρτα 25



Μέχρι να το βρουν. Και μετά? Ή θα το κρατήσεις κρυφό?

----------


## Tem

πάντως για κάποιον που χρησιμοποιεί σαν client DELUGE δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει θέμα TS

----------


## faethie

> Εγώ λέω αντί να μαζεύουμε υπογραφές για τον ΟΤΕ να μαζέψουμε κάνα φράγκο να κάνουμε κάνα γερό Donate στα παλικάρια που κάνουν πχ το utorrent και να το πρωτοκολιάσουν να περνάει σαν e-mail κίνηση στην πόρτα 25




Off Topic



lol δεν έχει ανάγκη το utorrent απο δωρεές... Μ' αυτούς που το χουν αγοράσει τώρα... αλλά αυτό είναι ΑΛΛΗ συζήτηση...
	


Όσον αφορά το deluge, όπως αναφέρθηκε και προηγουμένως για το utorrent, αυτά είναι προσωρινές λύσεις. Ουτε καν σαν "λύσεις" δεν πρέπει να χαρακτηρίζονται. Κι αυτό γιατί απλά αργά ή γρήγορα το TS του ΟΤΕνετ θα το καλύψει κι αυτό...
Ετσι κι αλλιώς νομίζω οτι το deluge και το utorrent 1.8 χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο encryption. Οπότε θα τα πάρει η μπάλλα και τα δυο.

----------


## Tem

απλά αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά ανάμεσα σε deluge και  utorrent .  Πιθανότατα θα έλθουν σύντομα στα ίδια επίπεδα.

----------


## EvilHawk

Το θέμα μας εδώ δεν έχει σαν αντικείμενο τους διάφορους clients, έχουμε αφιερωμένο ειδικό forum για τέτοιες συζητήσεις ...

----------


## Collective_Soul

Παιδια εγω δεν υπογραφω γιατι δεν εχω παρατηρησει TS
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω επιλεκτικα γινετε το TS ανα dslam???

----------


## qwertyuiop

Τι είναι το ΕΕΤΤ? Και πιστεύετε ότι θα το σταματήσει αυτό το πράγμα ή δε θα ιδρώσει το αυτάκι του?

----------


## MNP-10

> Τι είναι το ΕΕΤΤ? Και πιστεύετε ότι θα το σταματήσει αυτό το πράγμα ή δε θα ιδρώσει το αυτάκι του?


Εθνικη Επιτροπη Τηλεπικοινωνιων και Ταχυδρομειων. Ειναι ο υπευθυνος φορεας για τηλεπικοινωνιακα ζητηματα. Το αν θα ιδρωσει το αυτακι του, θα το δουμε στη πορεια.

----------


## radames

τo emule εχει encryption?

----------


## yannis28

> Παιδια εγω δεν υπογραφω γιατι δεν εχω παρατηρησει TS
> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω επιλεκτικα γινετε το TS ανα dslam???


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει σημασία η περιοχή του καθενός, όσο η ταχύτητα και τo πέρασμα σε ADSL2. Σε μένα μέχρι τα 4ΜΒ λειτουργούσαν όλα ρολόι (http, ftp, p2p)αλλά μόλις πήγα στην 8άρα την ίδια μέρα της ενεργοποίησης είχα  p2p επιπέδου dial up (βλέπε TS) αλλά και το surfing και downloading (ακόμα και από το ftp της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ) απογοητευτικότατα.Τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας μικρότερη ταχύτητα και από τα 4ΜΒ.  Τα ίδια και στην 24άρα. Εκεί τσαντίζομαι χειρότερα γιατί δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ότι 24ΜΒ=4ΜΒ μείον p2p. Ωραία εξίσωση, ε;; :Thumb down:

----------


## DonMolina

Εμένα που η 24άρα έτρεχε τζάμι και τώρα σέρνεται?!

Τι κάνω?

----------


## fbispdy0

> Και ποιος εγγυαται οτι απαξ και η δικτυακη ουδετεροτητα παραβιαστει (με αρχη τα p2p), αυριο δε θα περιορισουν και επιλεκτους web προορισμους οπως το rapidshare "επειδη βαραινει το δικτυο" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Θελει encryption enabled.


ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΙ ENCRYPTION ENABLED KAI FORCED...TO ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ....

........Auto merged post: fbispdy0 added 6 Minutes and 2 Seconds later........




> ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΙ ENCRYPTION ENABLED KAI FORCED...TO ΙΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ....


Ε ΤΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ....Η ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΜΑΖΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ 5 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ 100 ΜΕΤΡΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΟΙΝΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ....
ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΥΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ....

----------


## Shadowjump

Ξεκινησα IEK σημερα και ο καθηγητης που μου κανει επικοινωνιες δεδομενων ειναι (δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως που) εκει που γινεται διαμοιρασμος του ιντερνετ σε OTEGlobe, AIX, κτλ. Με το που το εμαθα του λεω:
-Τι γινεται με το Traffic Shapping? Μας εχετε γ*****!
-Τι λες ρε, μην ακους τι λενε σε περιοδικα
-Τι περιοδικα? Εδω κατεβαζω απο 600 seeders και δεν παει πανω απο 40ΚΒ/s.
-Moυγκα :P
Επειδη ηταν πρωτη μερα, ειπα να το παρω λιγο χαλαρα το θεμα και να το αφησω για αυριο :P :P
Eπισης ρωτησα και μου ειπε οτι η κινηση προς το εξωτερικο αυτην την στιγμη ειναι στα 17Gbit.

----------


## Automatixxx

Πάντος παιδια εγω και με το utorrent 1.8 beta και με το deluge δεν βλεπω καλές ταχύτητες και έχω κανει enable to encrypt.. είναι λιγο καλύτερα αλλά όχι όπως πριν γίνει αυτο με τον ΟΤΕ .. Με αυτά κατεβάζω με 40 - 100 το πάρα πολύ και με το παλιο utorrent πιάνω παντα λιγότερο απο 30 kb/sec.

----------


## 2048dsl

βαλτε το χερακι λιγο στην τσεπη σας και ξεχαστε τα torrents.η λυση ειναι rapidshare :ROFL:

----------


## BlueChris

Παιδιά σίγουρα υπάρχει traffic shaping. Το βλέπω καθυμερινά σε seedboxes του εξωτερικού που ελέγχω και παρατηρώ τους client που συνδέονται επάνω, απλά πλέον δεν ξέρω αν είναι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ γιατί παρατηρώ διάφορα περίεργα φαινόμενα. Εδώ και καμιά βδομάδα όλοι σέρνονται... οι χρήστες ΟΤΕ δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 30-40κ και οι αμέσως χειρότεροι είναι οι forthnet ... περιέργος οι ποιο γρήγοροι είναι HOL, ON και vivodi.

----------


## anon

Nα τα ξαναπούμε ξαναμανά.....

1) Σε όσους έχουν πρόβλημα και σε π2π και σε http/smtp και οτιδήποτε άλλο, τότε δεν μιλάμε για TS, αλλά γενικότερο πρόβλημα είτε με την σύνδεση του συγκεκριμένου χρήστη ή στην περιοχή γενικότερα. TS υπάρχει όταν όλα δουλεύουν πολύ καλά, στο μέγιστο εαν ειναι δυνατόν, αλλά μόνο τα p2p σέρνονται σε επίπεδο dial up ή και χειρότερα.
2) Μπορεί σήμερα να υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές στο πρόβλημα, είτε λέγεται deluge είτε λέγεται rapidshare. Αύριο και αυτά θα "πιάνονται", γιαυτό νασται σίγουροι. Μην επαναπαύεστε λοιπόν, και αφήνετε άλλους να προσπαθούν να βγάλουν το φίδι απο την τρύπα. Συμετέχετε στην διαμαρτυρία. Οσοι περισσότεροι τόσο το καλύτερο.
3) Δεν ειναι η λύση, η αγορά ενός account rapidshare. Εαν μιλάμε για λύση με χρήματα, τότε η μόνη σίγουρη είναι η μισθωμένη. Δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς μπορεί να αντεπεξέλθει όμως οικονομικό στο κόστος μιας μισθωμένης.

----------


## TrObAs

Πωπω... μεγαλη απατη .....
αραγε και με το usenet τα ιδια γίνονται??

Με τους αλλους παροχους τι παίζει? Ξερουμε και εκει τα ιδια?

----------


## anon

Δεν γνωρίζουμε συγκεκριμένα που γίνεται. Εχουμε τρανταχτές αποδείξεις (πολύ συντομα σε μορφή βίντεο), που δείχνουν αυτή την περίεργη συμπεριφορά στα τορρεντς. Μπορεί να συμβαίνει και σε άλλες μορφής π2π, μπορεί και όχι. Και σίγουρα ότι μπορεί να γίνεται σήμερα στα τορρεντς, αύριο θα μπορεί να γίνεται και στο usenet και στο http και σε οτιδήποτε, με όποιο κριτήριο θεωρεί ότι πρέπει ο πάροχος.

----------


## MNP-10

Μεχρι στιγμης υπαρχουν 91 ονοματα, αλλα καλο ειναι αντι για αλλα 9 μεχρι τα 100, να υπαρξουν αλλα ~17 ωστε να αντικαταστασω μερικα με λιγοτερο πληρη στοιχεια ή 2-3 πιο "γκρι" περιπτωσεις.

----------


## TrObAs

Λιγα ειναι ακομα τα ατομα δυστυχως......
Περιμενα να εχουν στειλει στοιχεία πανω απο 200 ατομα , αλλα πιστευω οτι δεν στειλνουν πολλοι γιατι πρεπει να στειλουν προσωπικα στοιχεια.....(εγω προσωπικα τα εστειλα).

Παντως επειδη εχω εκνευριστει αφανταστα εκανα τον κοπο να χασω τον χρονο μου παιρνοντας τηλ. στο 1242 τους λεω το ολο θεμα και λεω 
"_θελω να μιλησω με καποιον υπευθυνο_" 
απαντηση 
"_για αυτο το θεμα πρεπει να μιλησετε με την otenet_".....
παιρνω τηλ. την otenet λεω τα ιδια "_αισθητη πτωση στα p2p ΛΟΓΩ του φιλτραρισματος της γραμμης_" 
μου λεει "_α δεν εισαστε στην οtenet δεν μπορω να κανω κατι_"
τους λεω "_απο τον ΟΤΕ με εστειλαν σε εσας_" 
απαντηση _"οχι πρεπει να μιλησεται με ΟΤΕ"_
βρε δωστε μου καποιον υπευθυνο....τιποτα

Αλλα για το γ....το θα παω στα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ στην Σύρο που είμαι θα παω στον προϊσταμενο και θα του διξω αυτα που συμβαινουν και θα απαιτησω καποια πραγματα (και οτι γινει έγινε)

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Εγω παντως κανω ενα τεστ τωρα με Torrent με 926 Seeds | 345 Peers αρχειο 3.28GB Fedora Core 8 dvd για να δω πως παει...

Και επανερχομαι σε λιγω με screenshots απο το Torrent & HTTP Download...!

----------


## ph64

Κι εγώ έστειλα τα στοιχεία μου επειδή, εκτός από τις ΠΟΛΥ χαμηλές ταχύτητες χωρίς encryption, όσο τρέχει το utorrent 1.8, το router κάνει συνεχώς restart από μόνο του (Philips CGA5722N/TE με σύνδεση Ethernet). Παρατηρημένο τις 5 τελευταίες ημέρες σε ποσοστό 100%. Είδωμεν...

----------


## TrObAs

ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα αλλα εμενα μου κολλουσε το μοδεμ οσο ειχα mtorrent 1.7.7 ξαναεβαλα την 1.6 και τουλαχιστον δεν κολλαει

----------


## georgegir

Εγώ εδώ και λίγο καιρό έχω τραγική πτώση ταχύτητας(δεν αλλάζουν οι σελίδες)στο web banking μιας συγκεκριμένης τράπεζας, στο οποίο μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό όλα πήγαιναν σφαίρα...Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι από την ίδια την τράπεζα με ενημέρωσαν πως αυτές οι σελίδες του web banking, έχουν κάτι από τεχνολογία p2p και δουλέυουν όχι όπως οι κανονικές web ιστοσελίδες! Και το πιο περίεργο απ'όλα, όταν τους ανέφερα το πρόβλημα, η πρώτη ερώτησή τους, ξέρετε ποια ήταν?????

"Μήπως έχεις provider τον ΟΤΕ???"

Κάτι παίζεται...

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Και επανερχομαι με τα screenshots, το torrent ξεκινησε με μια ταχητητα 480KB/s και κατεληξε να πεφτει μεχρει τα 100KB/s και κατω απο 100KB/s ορισμενες φορες (φενεται και στο γραφημα) αντιθετος το http download παει σφερα 1.9MB/s ~ 2.0MB/s!!! 

Τα σχολια δικασας τι κανω εγω τωρα?  :Thinking:

----------


## MNP-10

> Το περίεργο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι από την ίδια την τράπεζα με ενημέρωσαν πως αυτές οι σελίδες του web banking, έχουν κάτι από τεχνολογία p2p και δουλέυουν όχι όπως οι κανονικές web ιστοσελίδες! Και το πιο περίεργο απ'όλα, όταν τους ανέφερα το πρόβλημα, η πρώτη ερώτησή τους, ξέρετε ποια ήταν?????
> 
> "Μήπως έχεις provider τον ΟΤΕ???"
> 
> Κάτι παίζεται...


Και στην περιπτωση της comcast στις ΗΠΑ, αρκετες ασχετες εφαρμογες δεχτηκαν παραπλευρο πληγμα, οπως το lotus notes.. (!).




> Και επανερχομαι με τα screenshots, το torrent ξεκινησε με μια ταχητητα 480KB/s και κατεληξε να πεφτει μεχρει τα 100KB/s και κατω απο 100KB/s ορισμενες φορες (φενεται και στο γραφημα) αντιθετος το http download παει σφερα 1.9MB/s ~ 2.0MB/s!!! 
> 
> Τα σχολια δικα σας τι κανω εγω τωρα?


Δοκιμαζεις με 1.8. encrypted & unencrypted για να δεις αν υπαρχει διαφορα ταχυτητας. Ή κανε τραμπα και με καναν αλλο παροχο να δεις πως πανε οι ταχυτητες. Το απλο http vs torrent δε λεει πολλα.

----------


## dpetka2001

εγώ πάντως από ιδιωτικό torrent site κατεβάζω αρχείο με 26 seeders...με τη stable 1.7.7 πάνω από 40 δεν πιάνω...αυτή τη στιγμή με την beta κατεβάζω με 380...με client το utorrent...τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Καλά κάνουν και κυνηγάνε τους πειρατές. Μακάρι και οι άλλοι isp να κάνουν το ίδιο. Τέλος στην κλεψιά στο Internet. Στείλτε υπογραφές για να μάθουν ποίοι είστε.

----------


## qwertyuiop

Nαι, δίνε εσύ τρελά 50αρικα... 

Αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα, δώσε τα, αλλά μην παίρνεις στο λαιμό σου και άλλους που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να τα δώσουν.

----------


## MNP-10

> Καλά κάνουν και κυνηγάνε τους πειρατές. Μακάρι και οι άλλοι isp να κάνουν το ίδιο. Τέλος στην κλεψιά στο Internet. Στείλτε υπογραφές για να μάθουν ποίοι είστε.


Μα δεν κυνηγανε τους πειρατες. Στοχοποιουν ενα πρωτοκολλο και οποιον παρει ο χαρος. Ακομα και απολυτα νομιμες χρησεις.. Πχ ολο το open source community, που βασιζεται στα torrents για τη διανομη του, ειναι πειρατες?

----------


## GnF

> Καλά κάνουν και κυνηγάνε τους πειρατές. Μακάρι και οι άλλοι isp να κάνουν το ίδιο. Τέλος στην κλεψιά στο Internet. Στείλτε υπογραφές για να μάθουν ποίοι είστε.





> Nαι, δίνε εσύ τρελά 50αρικα... 
> 
> Αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα, δώσε τα, αλλά μην παίρνεις στο λαιμό σου και άλλους που δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να τα δώσουν.




Πόσες φορές πρέπει να αναφερθεί ότι το P2P δεν είναι μόνο παρανομία? Έλεος δηλαδή. Κάποια στιγμή δεν θα θέλετε να δείτε τηλεώραση απο κανα zoost (ή όπως το λένε)? ΄Τότε θα λέτε ότι κακώς το κάνουν?

----------


## trabakoulas

> Καλά κάνουν και κυνηγάνε τους πειρατές. Μακάρι και οι άλλοι isp να κάνουν το ίδιο. Τέλος στην κλεψιά στο Internet. Στείλτε υπογραφές για να μάθουν ποίοι είστε.


Συγνώμη αλλά το post σου μου φαίνεται εντελώς άσχετο με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα  :Thinking: 
Αν δεν θέλω να έχω TS στην γραμμή μου δηλαδή είμαι κλέφτης;  :Thumb down: 
Ποιος είσαι εσύ που θα μας πεις και κλέφτες χωρίς να ξέρεις τι κάνει ο καθένας μας;  :Evil:

----------


## papi_tam

> Καλά κάνουν και κυνηγάνε τους πειρατές. Μακάρι και οι άλλοι isp να κάνουν το ίδιο. Τέλος στην κλεψιά στο Internet. Στείλτε υπογραφές για να μάθουν ποίοι είστε.


Πιο ανόητο σχόλιο δεν έχω διαβάσει σε αυτό το thread....

----------


## saito

> Καλά κάνουν και κυνηγάνε τους πειρατές. Μακάρι και οι άλλοι isp να κάνουν το ίδιο. Τέλος στην κλεψιά στο Internet. Στείλτε υπογραφές για να μάθουν ποίοι είστε.


Πως καταφερνεις ενα θεμα γενικο να το κανεις προσωπικο ειναι απιστευτο....

----------


## kostas_1966

Μαλλον προσπαθει να αποτρεψει.

Παντα υπηρχαν-και θα υπαρχουν-και τετοιοι στην ανθρωπινη ιστορια.

 :Wink: 

Δυστυχως εγω δεν εχω δει διαφορά ουτε με την build 8682 (utorrent 1.8) ετσι ωστε να συμμετασχω μαζι σας.Ειδικα τετοιες ωρες,ακομα και το r/s δεν ξεπερνα τα 50kb/s.Απλα απαραδεκτο.Και εχει και παγιο οτε.
Το κριμα ειναι οτι ακομα δεν εχω πειστει και για το ιδιοκτητο της forthnet στην περιοχη μου(αρτι αφιχθεν)για να αυτομεταγραφω εκει.
 :Thinking: 

Καλη επιτυχια,παιδια,στην προσπαθεια σας αυτη.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## Rasta

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και συγχαρητήρια για τη προσπάθεια σας.

Μπορεί να υπογράψει τη διαμαρτυρία και κάποιος που δεν έχει P2P λογισμικό αλλά έχει προβλήματα με online games?

Το αναφέρω αυτό καθώς από διάφορα forums / posts που διάβασα, πρέπει το TS της OTEnet να "καταλαβαίνει" κάποια online games σαν εφαρμογές P2P, με αποτέλεσμα να δίνει χειρότερο QOS.

Φιλικά.

----------


## shaq141a

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και συγχαρητήρια για τη προσπάθεια σας.
> 
> Μπορεί να υπογράψει τη διαμαρτυρία και κάποιος που δεν έχει P2P λογισμικό αλλά έχει προβλήματα με online games?
> 
> Το αναφέρω αυτό καθώς από διάφορα forums / posts που διάβασα, πρέπει το TS της OTEnet να "καταλαβαίνει" κάποια online games σαν εφαρμογές P2P, με αποτέλεσμα να δίνει χειρότερο QOS.
> 
> Φιλικά.


Δυστυχώς υπάρχει απαιτηση οι υπογράφοντες να έχουν πολύ σοβαρές ενδείξεις ότι στην γραμμή τους υπάρχει TS για τα προγράματα p2p. Καλό θα ήταν να κατεβάσεις το μtorrent 1.8 από εδώ και στη συνέχεια να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα 100% νόμιμο torrent με πολλούς seeders (πχ http://isohunt.com/download/27754503/ubuntu ). Στη συνέχεια θα πρέπει να δεις αν υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ encrypted και non encrypted καταστάσεων :Wink:

----------


## KidEgO

Τα δικα μου αποτελεσματα ειναι αυτα που φαινοντε στην φωτογραφια,ειμαι πεπεισμενος πλεον πως προκειται για ΤS.To θεμα ειναι γιατι δεν βγαινει ο ΟΤΕ να το παραδεχθει .Απο την αλλη η πολιτικη αυτη ειναι ανεπιτρεπτει για μεγαλο ISP που θελει να διαλυσει τον ανταγωνισμο γυρω του.

----------


## shaq141a

> Τα δικα μου αποτελεσματα ειναι αυτα που φαινοντε στην φωτογραφια,ειμαι πεπεισμενος πλεον πως προκειται για ΤS.To θεμα ειναι γιατι δεν βγαινει ο ΟΤΕ να το παραδεχθει .Απο την αλλη η πολιτικη αυτη ειναι ανεπιτρεπτει για μεγαλο ISP που θελει να διαλυσει τον ανταγωνισμο γυρω του.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν σου δουλεύει το encryption στο μtorrent 1.8.x Το μόνο που μπορώ να φανταστώ είναι ότι έχεις βάλει όριο στο upload. Αν υπάρχει χαμηλό όριο, τότε το μtorrent αυτόματα βάζει από μόνο του ένα πολύ χαμηλό όριο και στο download. :Wink:

----------


## jmakro

παντως απο private tracker παρολο που με rapidshare κατεβαζω με 2.2- 2.3mb/sec το μεγαλυτερο που εχω δει  με utorrent 1.8 ειναι 1.2mb/sec τωρα αυτο ειναι TS η οχι?

ΙΔΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ

----------


## shaq141a

> παντως απο private tracker παρολο που με rapidshare κατεβαζω με 2.2- 2.3mb/sec το μεγαλυτερο που εχω δει  με utorrent 1.8 ειναι 1.2mb/sec τωρα αυτο ειναι TS η οχι?


Συνέκρινε με ενεργοποιημένο το encrytpion και με απενεργοποιημένο.

----------


## FFGR

@jmakro

Σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες όχι. Είναι αρκετά υψηλές και αρκετά "μέσα" στις "λογικές" ταχύτητες που μπορείς να πιάσεις.

@Rasta

Έχει αναφερθεί αρκετές φορές προβλήματα (τουλάχιστον με γνωστούς) με Otenet και online παιχνίδια (κυρίως MMO). Σχετικό thread

----------


## jmakro

> Συνέκρινε με ενεργοποιημένο το encrytpion και με απενεργοποιημένο.


Λοιπον με απενεργοποιημενο το encrypton και το 2ο με ενεργοποιημενο

----------


## shaq141a

Φαίνεται να έχεις αλλά πάλι δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------


## Avvocato

Ειναι τραγικη αυτη η κατασταση παιδεια.

Σας καταλαβαινω απολυτως γιατι περασα τα ιδια με την HOL πριν απο 1μησι χρονο περιπου.

Η αληθεια ειναι πως αμα περασει του ΟΤΕ, θα το εφαρμοσουν και ολοι οι υπολιποι παροχοι,ειδικα με την δικαιολογια πως αφου το κανει ο ΟΤΕ.......καταλαβενετε ελπιζω.

ΜΑΣ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ

Μακαρι να μπορουσα να υπογραψω κι εγω την καταγγελια σας, αλλα ευτυχως την εκανα με ελαφρα πηδηματακια προ πολλου.

Προσωπικη μου αποψη, να την κανετε κι εσεις να δουνε αμα χασουν ενα σημαντικο μερος της πελατειας τους τι θα κανουν. Ολες οι εταιρειες πονανε στον παταγοντα κερδος και μονο αυτον ακουνε , τιποτε αλλο.

----------


## Bayern7

> Καλά κάνουν και κυνηγάνε τους πειρατές. Μακάρι και οι άλλοι isp να κάνουν το ίδιο. Τέλος στην κλεψιά στο Internet. Στείλτε υπογραφές για να μάθουν ποίοι είστε.


Μακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι...

----------


## Zer0c00L

παντως εμενα μου φαινεται περιεργο να εχουν βαλει οριο (εκτος αν επεσε καμια πιεση απο καπου να περιοριστουν τα P2P και αν εχει γινει κατι τετοιο λογικα θα επηρεασει ολους τους ISP αλλιως δεν βρισκω λογο να το κανει ο ΟΤΕ τωρα που παιρνει τα πανω του απο τις "βλακειες" των εναλλακτικων γιατι ετσι θα χασει πελατες και οπως ειπε ενας φιλος οταν χανει πελατες = κερδος = ευρωπουλα = ποναει.

----------


## turboirc

Παιδιά το πράγμα είναι πολύ σοβαρό και μπραβο που σκοπεύετε να αντιδράσετε, διότι έτσι και περάσει του ΟΤΕ θα το κάνουν και οι άλλοι και θα γινει πάγια τακτική (προσπάθησαν και παλαιότερα αλλά δεν τους έκατσε).

----------


## Zer0c00L

συμφωνω με την ενεργεια των φιλων εδω και αν ημουν πελατης του ΟΤΕ θα συμμετειχα και εγω στην καταγγελια απλα φοβαμαι οτι αυτη η τακτικη θα περασει και στους αλλους (για να γλυτωσουν με το προβλημα BANDWIDTH) που αντιμετωπιζουν τωρα και αν υπαρχει και ευρωπαικη οδηγια πανω στο θεμα αυτο τοτε σιγουρα θα το κανουν και οι αλλοι.

----------


## Panosher

Εγώ συμμετέχω στην καταγγελία γιατί έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα όταν με κοροϊδεύουν.

Έχω 24ρα και αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τα torrent. 

Για 2 μέρες που είχα και τους κωδικούς της Forthnet και απλά άλλαζα στο router τα username , password,  χωρίς να κάνω reboot με την ίδια δηλαδή συγχρονισμένη γραμμή, με ΟΤΕ Conn-x  torrents max dw 50kb δοκιμασμένο και με utorrent 8.5 και με deluge και με Forthnet 500ρια και 400ρια ακόμα και με azureus.

H ταχύτητα σε οτιδήποτε άλλο κυμαίνετε κανονικά !

----------


## Damien601

Ακούστε ένα κορυφαίο.....

Πήρα σήμερα στην οτενετ να παραπονεθώ γιατι δεν μου τρέχει το shoutcast tv και έχω και χαμηλές ταχύτητες γενικά.. είχα ένα ψιλοπροβληματάκι το μεσημέρι και πήγαινα με 50... τέλος παντων... 

Το κορυφαίο... όταν εξηγούσα στον τεχνικό το πρόβλημα με το shoutcast tv σας λέω ακριβώς τι έγινε...

- έχω πρόβλημα με το shoutcast tv και επειδή ξέρω οτι έχετε εφαρμόσει Traffic Shaping στο δικτυο σας... "εδω κάνω μικρή παύση... 

- Αχά....

- Έλεγα μήπως είναι συνδεδεμένο το πρόβλημα μου με αυτό...

- Μισό λεπτό να ρωτήσω... 
Μετά επέστρεψε και μου είπε βλακιες αλλα την ώρα που είπα για το TS

ΕΙΠΕ ΝΑΙ!!! (Αχα) καταφατικό....  (το είπε τόσο φυσικά)

Είπε ναι το άτομο... 

Τι άλλο να πω.... δεν ξέρω  
Ή ήταν τόσο άσχετος που δεν καταλάβαινε τι έλεγα και είπε ναι (αλλα τι να πω με τεχνική υποστήριξη μιλούσα) ή δεν ξερω και γω τι να υποθέσω....

----------


## tp!

@Damien601, έχουν πολλά δικά τους άτομα εδώ (κατάσκοποι) και κατάλαβαν ότι δεν τους παίρνει άλλο να μας κοροϊδεύουν, υπάρχει και ένα όριο που πρέπει να σταματάς.

Να πω που με χάλασε περισσότερο σήμερα, έχω ένα PSP και έχει νετ ράδιο και από τότε που πήγα ΟΤΕ τρέχω το πρόγραμμα και δεν κάνει σύνδεση σε κανένα σταθμό, ενώ με forthnet άκουγα μια χαρά, ε είπα κάποιο πρόβλημα στο πρόγραμμα θα έχει……
Και σήμερα τι βλέπω να λέει επάνω αριστερά στην γωνία στο πρόγραμμα “Powered by SHOUTcast” είναι !@#$%^% ούτε και το ράδιο δεν μπορούμε να ακούσουμε τι λέμε τώρα, τα νευρά μου τσατάλια…..

----------


## MNP-10

Ειμαστε στα 96 ονοματα, ομως θελω αλλα 10 ονοματα για να αντικαταστησω 6 με ελλιπη data.

Αν τα εχουμε μεχρι το μεσημερι, θα φυγουν σημερα. Αν οχι, αυριο.

----------


## kentavros

Κατ' αρχήν να σας πω ότι εγώ δε βλέπω απολύτως καμία μείωση σε ταχύτητα σε σύγκριση με encrypted και ftp.
Τις δοκιμές τις έκανα στα κέντρα Γέρακα και Αγ. Παρασκευής.

Επειδή έχει ειπωθεί ότι το TS εφαρμόζεται πιλοτικά σε ορισμένα κέντρα (μάλλον), νομίζω θα ήταν χρήσιμο να μάθουμε σε ποιά κέντρα είναι αυτοί που έχουν το πρόβλημα.

----------


## zerom

"deluge is a nice client, v0.5.8.5 seems much more stable than the old version, kudos. but lately deluge can't bypass throttling by tmnet (streamyx, Malaysian ISP) anymore. my download is slow no matter how many seeders or leechers for any torrent. well, any gurus here in bypassing throttle care to give some tips or point?
PS: proxomitron, tunnelling not working btw."

Οπότε, deluge και προφανώς utorrent 1.8 σίγουρα δεν είναι λύση (όπως το έχετε πει ήδη, βέβαια).

Παρεπιπτόντως, μπορώ να υπογράψω σαν χρήστης που έχω το πρόβλημα, αλλά η τηλεφωνική γραμμή και το internet είναι σε άλλο όνομα;

----------


## vavis

> "deluge is a nice client, v0.5.8.5 seems much more stable than the old version, kudos. but lately deluge can't bypass throttling by tmnet (streamyx, Malaysian ISP) anymore. my download is slow no matter how many seeders or leechers for any torrent. well, any gurus here in bypassing throttle care to give some tips or point?
> PS: proxomitron, tunnelling not working btw."
> 
> Οπότε, deluge και προφανώς utorrent 1.8 σίγουρα δεν είναι λύση (όπως το έχετε πει ήδη, βέβαια).
> 
> Παρεπιπτόντως, μπορώ να υπογράψω σαν χρήστης που έχω το πρόβλημα, αλλά η τηλεφωνική γραμμή και το internet είναι σε άλλο όνομα;


Μπορεις..  :One thumb up:

----------


## stratos2004

Λοιπον να αναφερω και εγω ενα "τυχαιο" αν μη τι αλλο περιστατικο........ Εχτες καλεσα 121 και δηλωσα ευθεως το προβλημα μου σε P2P ....κανοντας πληρη αναληση του προβληματος στον υπαλληλο οπου και τον παρακαλεσα να δωσει την "βλαβη" ......"ακριβολογωντας"...... :Thinking: 

Εχωντας λοιπον μονιμως ανοιχτο το κατεβαστηρι μου και σε "λειτουργια" το Utorrent 1.6.1.0 να κατεβαζει απο VIP Tracker ρουμανικο ......μονιμως στα 20-28kbps , σημερα το πρωι κατα τις 10:15 παρατηρησα reset στο 585v6 μου και αλλαγη της ταχυτητας του utorrent απο τα 20-28kbps σε 380kbps........ Στο "καπακι" με καλουν απο ΟΤΕ και με ρωτουν εαν το προβλημα συνεχιζει......!!!!!! Μετα απο ΑΚΟΜΑ μια επεξηγηματικη αναφορα μου στο "τεχνικο" του περι Trafic Shaping .....και καλα ΔΕΝ ξερω τιποτα ...αλλα " ο κοσμος το εχει τουμπανο και εμεις κρυφο καμαρι ".......

Το επομενο 24ωρο θα δειξει πλεον εαν το ConnX θα ειναι η Internet "προτιμηση" μου.....

----------


## MNP-10

Επειδη τα icq pages "κοβονται" στη μεση, στειλτε οσοι εχετε στειλει ετσι, στο mnp10 at adslgr.com

----------


## EvilHawk

> @Damien601, έχουν πολλά δικά τους άτομα εδώ (κατάσκοποι) ...


Please αφήστε πίσω σας αυτή την νοοτροπία, όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι providers διαβάζουν ή παρακολουθούν τι συμβαίνει και το τι λέμε, είναι αυτονόητο και απολύτως θεμιτό ...

----------


## tsaros

Bρε βρε τα παιδια...

Σημερα μετα απο μερες βγαλανε το ΤS
κερδισαμε μια μαχη ελπιζω και τον πολεμο :One thumb up:

----------


## anemelos

Πήγα απο εκεί χθες. Να μη πω όλο το ιστορικό. 

Στο ζουμί. Πάνω στην κουβέντα τους έριξα το δόλωμα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

-Εδώ χρησιμοποιείτε _traffic shaping_ στη ζούλα, αλλά το μάθανε ήδη σε γνωστή ιστοσελίδα και σας ετοιμάζουν χουνέρι.  :Whistle: 
Απάντηση:
-Αυτά τα προγράμματα είναι παράνομα, άρα καλά κάνει και τα κόβει η εταιρία!  :Mad: 
Δεν είναι λοιπόν φήμη,  :No no:  είναι αλήθεια  :Sad:

----------


## cca

> Πήγα απο εκεί χθες. Να μη πω όλο το ιστορικό. 
> 
> Στο ζουμί. Πάνω στην κουβέντα τους έριξα το δόλωμα 
> 
> -Εδώ χρησιμοποιείτε _traffic shaping_ στη ζούλα, αλλά το μάθανε ήδη σε γνωστή ιστοσελίδα και σας ετοιμάζουν χουνέρι. 
> Απάντηση:
> -Αυτά τα προγράμματα είναι παράνομα, άρα καλά κάνει και τα κόβει η εταιρία! 
> Δεν είναι λοιπόν φήμη,  είναι αλήθεια



 :ROFL:  γελάσαμε, πάλι, καλό! Τρομάρα να τους έρθει που είναι παράνομα, ανίδεοι.

----------


## jmakro

> Bρε βρε τα παιδια...
> 
> Σημερα μετα απο μερες βγαλανε το ΤS
> κερδισαμε μια μαχη ελπιζω και τον πολεμο


εχουμε αποδειξεις γι αυτο? :Whistle:

----------


## GnF

> Πήγα απο εκεί χθες. Να μη πω όλο το ιστορικό. 
> 
> Στο ζουμί. Πάνω στην κουβέντα τους έριξα το δόλωμα 
> 
> -Εδώ χρησιμοποιείτε _traffic shaping_ στη ζούλα, αλλά το μάθανε ήδη σε γνωστή ιστοσελίδα και σας ετοιμάζουν χουνέρι. 
> Απάντηση:
> -Αυτά τα προγράμματα είναι παράνομα, άρα καλά κάνει και τα κόβει η εταιρία! 
> Δεν είναι λοιπόν φήμη,  είναι αλήθεια



Γιαυτό λοιπόν δεν πρέπει να τους κάνουμε να ξεχάσουν το ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές νόμιμες χρήσεις των προγραμμάτων αυτών. Τονίζετέ τους ότι κάνουν πολύ μεγάλο λάθος.

----------


## tsaros

> εχουμε αποδειξεις γι αυτο?



Σε μενα τουλαχιστον ειναι confirmed οτι δεν εχω TS απο σημερα και αυτην την ωρα(δεν ξερω αν ειναι παροδικο)παντως εδω και μερες ειχα σιγουρα ΤS

περιμενω και απο αλλους τσεκαρετε και πειτε αν ειστε οκ 
να δουμε αν ειναι κατι που γινεται σε ολους η ειναι ενα τυχαιο γεγονος

----------


## gtl

Εγώ πάντως, πέρα από την συμμετοχή μου με στοιχεία στην καταγγελία προς την ΕΕΤΤ, έστειλα και φαξ διακοπής στην οτενετ όπου εξηγώ ότι λόγος κατάργησης της συνδρομής είναι η καταστρατήγηση της ουδετερότητας του δικτύου από την εταιρεία. Πάνω που ο οτε είχε αρχίσει να ξανακερδίζει την συμπάθεια (και προτίμηση) των καταναλωτών, ζημίωσε σημαντικά την φήμη-ατού του "απροβλημάτιστου isp" με αυτή την κίνηση, καθώς και τον υπόγειο, αδιαφανή τρόπο με τον οποίο την πραγματοποίησε.

----------


## jimrude

παρακολουθω το thread και αμφιταλαντευομαι για το αν πρεπει να υπογραψω ή οχι. Αν δεν υπογραψω θα ναι γιατι ακομα δεν εχω πειστει για τις προθεσεις μερικων... 

Λυστε μου μια απορια... Στο utorrent π.χ. πως γινεται καποιοι να βλεπουν καλυτερα d/l speeds οταν ενεργοποιουν το encryption?

----------


## MNP-10

Το traffic shaping δεν αναγνωριζει την κίνηση ως P2P οποτε δεν την "κοβει". Αλλα θελει καλο encryption για να γινει αυτο.

----------


## jimrude

> Το traffic shaping δεν αναγνωριζει την κίνηση ως P2P οποτε δεν την "κοβει". Αλλα θελει καλο encryption για να γινει αυτο.


χμ, επρεπε να την κανω πιο συγκεκριμενη την ερωτηση μου... Απ οτι θυμαμαι (και μαλλον θυμαμαι καλα) το encryption που εφαρμοζεται στο BT γενικοτερα, εφαρμοζεται στο outgoing stream του client. 
Αρα, οσο μεγαλωνει το ποσοστο ενεργοποιημενων encrypted clients, τοσο μεγαλωνει και το ποσοστο encrypted BT traffic, με οτι αποτελεσματα εχει αυτο στο classification των DPI συστηματων. 

Ξαναρωταω λοιπον:
Στο utorrent π.χ. πως γινεται καποιοι να βλεπουν καλυτερα d/l speeds οταν ενεργοποιουν το *outgoing* encryption?

----------


## Avvocato

> Πήγα απο εκεί χθες. Να μη πω όλο το ιστορικό. 
> 
> Στο ζουμί. Πάνω στην κουβέντα τους έριξα το δόλωμα 
> 
> -Εδώ χρησιμοποιείτε _traffic shaping_ στη ζούλα, αλλά το μάθανε ήδη σε γνωστή ιστοσελίδα και σας ετοιμάζουν χουνέρι. 
> Απάντηση:
> -Αυτά τα προγράμματα είναι παράνομα, άρα καλά κάνει και τα κόβει η εταιρία! 
> Δεν είναι λοιπόν φήμη,  είναι αλήθεια



Η αυθαιρεσια σε ολο τη το μεγαλειο.
Κατελειξε ο ασχετος υπαληλος του πΟΤΕ οτι ειναι παρανομα αυτα τα προγραμματα......ποια προγραμματα δηλαδη ?????
Τι τους πληρωνουμε ρε γαμωτο ??????

Και για να ξεκαθαρισουμε το πραγμα, ελεγε πουθενα στο συμβολαιο για TS ????
Ειναι ή δεν ειναι περιορισμος της ελευθεριας του ατομου???? Ειναι καταπατηση βασικων δικαιοματων οπως το απορητο της αλληλογραφιας και των τηλεπικοινωνιων, διοτι ακομη και σε ενα ελαχιστο βαθμο να ελενχουν αυτα που διακινεις ειναι παρανομο, αν το κανουν διχως εισαγγελικη παραγγελια.
Απο ποτε το free open source εγινε παρανομο ????
Απο ποτε το να ακους ραδιο και να βλεπεις τω μεσω ιντερνετ εγινε παρανομο ????
Απο ποτε το να χρησιμοποιεις π2π εφαρμογες για να επικοινωνησεις με καποιον εγινε παρανομο ?????

Και στην τελικη αμα κατεβαζω ταινειες, δικο μου προβλημα αμα με συλλαβουν ή οχι, τον ΟΤΕ τι τον νοιαζει ????? Αλλωστε το υπογραφουμε και στη συμβαση αυτο, οποτε τον πισινο τους τον εχουν καλυμενο.

Παιδια εχετε ολη την συμπαρασταση μου σε αυτο το θεμα και αν μπορω να βοηθησω καπως ευχαριστως να το κανω, αφου δεν μπορω να υπογραψω μην οντας πλεον πελατης του πΟΤΕ (ευτυχως δηλαδη).

----------


## hitech444

Παίδες,
Είναι 16:10μμ και το eMule μου "ξεβούλωσε" επιτέλους. Δεν ξέρω πόσο θα κρατήσει. Και την Κυριακή το βράδυ έκανε ενα τέτοιο "ανέβασμα". Δευτέρα-Τρίτη ντιπ. Απο πριν τα Χριστούγεννα είχα να πιάσω 40KBit. H περιοχή μου καλύπτεται απο τον ΟΤΕ της οδού Καρόλου (Πλ. Καραισκάκη). Αυτός είναι που δίνει γραμμές στο μισό κέντρο της Αθήνας (το άλλο μισό το καλύπτει ο ΟΤΕ της Αθηνάς).

Πάντως δεν είναι ώρα για πανηγύρια. Η κατάσταση με έχει τσαντίσει πολύ άγρια. Πληρώνω και θέλω να έχω αυτό που πληρώνω. Είμαι διατεθειμένος μέχρι δικαστήριο να την πάω την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Οσο δεν πάει θα το πάω. Ας πληρώσω απο την τσέπη μου, δε με νοιάζει. Αν νομίζουν κάποιοι ότι θα το κάνουν "Κίνα" ή "Τυνησία" το ελληνικό internet είναι μακρυά νυχτωμένοι.
Το TS δε θα περάσει, ακόμα κι αν χρειαστεί κάποιοι απο μας να βάλουμε μισθωμένη γραμμή και να την μοιράζουμε σε τιμή κόστους (μέσω Wi-Fi....)

Η συλλογή υπογραφών δεν θα σταματήσει.  Η καταγγελία θα γίνει !!! Δε φαντάζομαι κανένας ISP να προσπαθήσει να μιμηθεί τον ΟΤΕ. Πως αλλιώς θα του πάρει πελάτες;

Φίλοι, μη σταματάτε να αναφέρετε πως πάνε τα πράγματα στην περιοχή σας... ιδιαίτερα αυτοί οι φίλοι που επικοινώνησαν απευθείας με τον πάροχο (βλέπετε ούτε το όνομα δεν θέλω να πω..). Και άντε τελοσπάντων να τελειώνουμε με τις υπογραφές. Ετσι θα πάρουμε την Πόλη και την Αγια-Σοφιά; Εδω φοβόμαστε να γράψουμε το όνομά μας...

----------


## Panosher

Θεσσαλονίκη, Τούμπα,  τα ίδια ακόμα τίποτα ......

----------


## whitecat

ερωτηση απο καποιον εξω απο το χορό (ειμαι ηδη σε αλλο παροχο) αλλα σχετικη με το θεμα σας:

με την υποθεση οτι η οτενετ οντως ειχε ενεργοποιησει τετοιο συστημα:
- τωρα με τις διαστασεις που πηρε το θεμα στο adslgr, πιθανον η otenet να απενεργοποιησε το συστημα για traffic shaping. τουλαχιστον μεχρι να περασει η μπορα.
αν λοιπον κανετε την καταγγελια αυτη τη στιγμη....η ΕΕΤΤ πως θα μπορεσει να διαπιστωσει την αληθεια? θα ελεγξει ολα τα συστηματα της otenet να δει αν υπαρχει καποιο τετοιο προγραμμα?
αν δεν μπορεσει να διαπιστωσει κατι, και μετα απο λιγες ημερες η otenet ξαναβαλει σε λειτουργια το συστημα, τοτε τι γινεται? θα παιζεται ενα αεναο παιχνιδι ala γατα-ποντικι ?

----------


## Kurozuka

Εαν και εγω στην 4νετ δοξα το θεο δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα ακομα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν υπαρχει τροπος να κανεις γενικο encryption στα π2π.Δλδ καποιο προγραμμα που να του λες οτι εχω πχ το dc++ και να σου κανει encryption.


Off Topic


		Μου αρεσει που η κυβερνηση εχει ξεκαθαρισει τις προθεσεις για την ελευθερια του λογου στο ιντερνετ(βλεπετε blog) και τωρα βλεπω και τον Οτε να κανει TS...
By the way με παρεξενεψε που δεν εμφανιστηκε κανενας κηφηνας να υπερασπιστει τον Οτε ή να πει πως τα βγαζετε απο το μυαλο σας.Μαλλον η σιωπη καποιων ειναι απαντηση σε αλλους.
	

Ελπιζω να μαζεψετε τις υπογραφες  πανω απο 100 καθως δεν γινετε ολοι να θελουν ελευθερο ιντερνετ και τωρα να μην βοηθανε.

----------


## Avvocato

> ερωτηση απο καποιον εξω απο το χορό (ειμαι ηδη σε αλλο παροχο) αλλα σχετικη με το θεμα σας:
> 
> με την υποθεση οτι η οτενετ οντως ειχε ενεργοποιησει τετοιο συστημα:
> - τωρα με τις διαστασεις που πηρε το θεμα στο adslgr, πιθανον η otenet να απενεργοποιησε το συστημα για traffic shaping. τουλαχιστον μεχρι να περασει η μπορα.
> αν λοιπον κανετε την καταγγελια αυτη τη στιγμη....η ΕΕΤΤ πως θα μπορεσει να διαπιστωσει την αληθεια? θα ελεγξει ολα τα συστηματα της otenet να δει αν υπαρχει καποιο τετοιο προγραμμα?
> αν δεν μπορεσει να διαπιστωσει κατι, και μετα απο λιγες ημερες η otenet ξαναβαλει σε λειτουργια το συστημα, τοτε τι γινεται? θα παιζεται ενα αεναο παιχνιδι ala γατα-ποντικι ?



ας παει απο τα κεντρικα ή οπουδηποτε μπορει να εχει εγκαταστησει αυτο το συστημα διαχειρησης και ας κανει αυτοψια επι τοπου. Ο νομος της δινει το δικαιωμα.

Ειδαλως γιατι να φωναζοθν τοσοι ανθρωποι στα ξαφνικα, τους την εδωσε και φανταζονται ιστοριες εναντια στην οτενετ και στον πΟΤΕ ????
Οπου υπαρχει καπνος υπαρχει και φωτια.

----------


## shaq141a

Τουλάχιστον στη γραμμή μου το TS ζει και βασιλεύει. Ίσως λιγότερο άγριο σε σύγκριση με τις άλλες φορές.

(unencrypted vs encrypted)

----------


## Kurozuka

Εαν και εγω στην 4νετ δοξα το θεο δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα ακομα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν υπαρχει τροπος να κανεις γενικο encryption στα π2π.Δλδ καποιο προγραμμα που να του λες οτι εχω πχ το dc++ και να σου κανει encryption.


Off Topic


		Μου αρεσει που η κυβερνηση εχει ξεκαθαρισει τις προθεσεις για την ελευθερια του λογου στο ιντερνετ(βλεπετε blog) και τωρα βλεπω και τον Οτε να κανει TS...
By the way με παρεξενεψε που δεν εμφανιστηκε κανενας κηφηνας να υπερασπιστει τον Οτε ή να πει πως τα βγαζετε απο το μυαλο σας.Μαλλον η σιωπη καποιων ειναι απαντηση σε αλλους.
	

Ελπιζω να μαζεψετε τις υπογραφες  πανω απο 100 καθως δεν γινετε ολοι να θελουν ελευθερο ιντερνετ και τωρα να μην βοηθανε.

----------


## EvilHawk

Η καταγγελία *θα προχωρήσει κανονικά γιατί το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά θεσμικό (network neutrality)* και έχουν φροντίσει ο anon, mnp-10 & rho να την τεκμηριώσουν *και* με οπτικοακουστικό υλικό (που είναι ήδη έτοιμο).

----------


## anon

H αλήθεια είναι ότι μπορεί να γίνει TS επιλεκτικά (ανα χρήστη ή σύνδεση), και εκεί είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να γίνει έλεγχος. Θα πρέπει σε εκείνη την περίπτωση να γίνει έλεγχος με την γραμμή του συγκεκριμένου συνδρομητή ή με τα στοιχεία του συνδρομητή. Εχει ειπωθεί ήδη ότι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ορισμένοι πάροχοι έχουν κάνει επιλεκτικό TS για συγκεκριμένους χρήστες που "λειώνανε" τις γραμμές. Σίγουρα δεν ήταν γενικευμένο φαινόμενο, αλλιώς αυτό θα είχε εμφανιστεί επίσης ως διαμαρτυρία. Οσο εμφανίζεται ως μεμονομένο (ή εστω κάποια) περιστατικό, δύσκολα μπορεί να εντοπιστεί, διαγνωσθεί, αντιμετωπισθεί. Στην περίπτωση μας τώρα, το φαινόμενο ήταν γενικό, τουλάχιστον σε αρκετά σημεία της χώρας και σε διάφορους χρήστες.

----------


## EvilHawk

> By the way με παρεξενεψε που δεν εμφανιστηκε κανενας κηφηνας να υπερασπιστει τον Οτε ή να πει πως τα βγαζετε απο το μυαλο σας.


Το ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει μονομερής εμπάθεια, που να γεννάει τέτοια μηνύματα όπως το δικό σου, δεν σου πέρασε ποτέ από το μυαλό έτσι ?  :Thumb down:

----------


## Panosher

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u82/Panosher/ts.jpg

Τι να λέμε τώρα .....

Το περίεργο με μένα είναι ότι δεν βλέπω φως ούτε με τους deluge κ μtorrent alpha.

----------


## hitech444

Ρε σεις μας δουλεύουνε ψιλό γαζί. Πήρα τηλ. την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ customer service, ρωτάει τι πρόβλημα έχω, του λέω TS, μου λέει δύο λεπτά να δω αν το έχουμε, μετά ρωτάει αν έχω ΙΕ7 και τελικά έκλεισε και τη γραμμή...

Max. speed = 6.9 KBit. Χάλια είναι, αλλά λίγο καλύτερα απο τις άλλες μέρες που έπιανε 1KBit ή 0.5 KBit (σε 1MBit σύνδεση).

----------


## Delios64bit

> H αλήθεια είναι ότι μπορεί να γίνει TS επιλεκτικά (ανα χρήστη ή σύνδεση), και εκεί είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να γίνει έλεγχος. Θα πρέπει σε εκείνη την περίπτωση να γίνει έλεγχος με την γραμμή του συγκεκριμένου συνδρομητή ή με τα στοιχεία του συνδρομητή. Εχει ειπωθεί ήδη ότι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ορισμένοι πάροχοι έχουν κάνει επιλεκτικό TS για συγκεκριμένους χρήστες που "λειώνανε" τις γραμμές. Σίγουρα δεν ήταν γενικευμένο φαινόμενο, αλλιώς αυτό θα είχε εμφανιστεί επίσης ως διαμαρτυρία. Οσο εμφανίζεται ως μεμονομένο (ή εστω κάποια) περιστατικό, δύσκολα μπορεί να εντοπιστεί, διαγνωσθεί, αντιμετωπισθεί. Στην περίπτωση μας τώρα, το φαινόμενο ήταν γενικό, τουλάχιστον σε αρκετά σημεία της χώρας και σε διάφορους χρήστες.




Δηλαδή στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ έχει ψάξει και βρήκε ποιοι είναι οι λιωτήρες του δικτύου του και αμέσως τους έχει στρώσει με TS ... μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο για 2 λόγους

α) Δεν υπάρχει κάποια υπηρεσία που ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα στον ΟΤΕ (βεβαια δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος για το ίδιο και για την ΟΤΕνετ) εδώ δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί με άλλα και άλλα και θα κατσαν να κανουν TS.
β) Κατι τέτοιο είναι γνωστό οτι είναι παράνομο λόγω της μη ισής αντιμετώπισης των πελατων και άνετα προσβάλετε νομικά κατι τέτοιο.

Παρόλα αυτά έχω παρατηρήσει οτι υπάρχει προβλημα στα P2P που μου φαίνεται πιο λογικό να οφείλεται σε ανεπάρκεια του backbone παρά σε TS. Αυτο που πρεπει να κτυπήσουμε είναι το ζήτημα της μή επάρκειας  των  φορέων μετάδοσης που δεν είναι εγγυημένο ζήτημα για τον ΟΤΕ (αλλα και σε άλλες μεγάλες τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρίες) :RTFM:

----------


## MNP-10

Ανέβηκε το βίντεο με την δοκιμή του Traffic Shaping στην πρώτη σελίδα της είδησης + ευκρινέστερο video στο YouTube, κάνοντας χρήση των νέων υψηλότερων αναλύσεων.

Το adslgr είναι στο cutting edge of technology  :Razz:

----------


## shaq141a

Ωραίο το βιντεάκι. Νομίζω είναι πέρα πάσης αμφιβολίας τα αποτελέσματα. Συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά που ασχολήθηκαν. (Πάντως κάνα stage6 no2 δεν υπάρχει; Πολυ πιξέλιασμα το youtube)

----------


## FFGR

Αφού είστε αθεόφοβοι  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Panosher

> Ανέβηκε το βίντεο με την δοκιμή του Traffic Shaping στην πρώτη σελίδα της είδησης + ευκρινέστερο video στο YouTube, κάνοντας χρήση των νέων υψηλότερων αναλύσεων.
> 
> Το adslgr είναι στο cutting edge of technology



 :One thumb up:

----------


## MNP-10

> Ωραίο το βιντεάκι. Νομίζω είναι πέρα πάσης αμφιβολίας τα αποτελέσματα. Συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά που ασχολήθηκαν. (Πάντως κάνα stage6 no2 δεν υπάρχει; Πολυ πιξέλιασμα το youtube)


Οντως πιξελιαζει.. αλλα το χουμε και σε 1024x768... όμως ακομα ο YouTube δεν παρεχει near-HD video streaming  :Cool:

----------


## papajohn

ΕΜένα το high quality video δεν φορτώνει ποτέ...

----------


## trabakoulas

Μόλις το είδα κι εγώ το βιντεάκι. Nice work!! Μπράβο!  :One thumb up:

----------


## jimrude

> Οντως πιξελιαζει.. αλλα το χουμε και σε 1024x768... όμως ακομα ο YouTube δεν παρεχει near-HD video streaming


οντως, δε φαινονται τα νουμερα πολυ καλα. Βασικα, με οτενετ τ αποτελεσματα ηταν 4KB/s unencrypted και 100KB/s encrypted, ενω με forthnet ηταν 40KB/s (κι οχι Kbps που μαλλον λανθασμενα λεει ο "αφηγητης") unencrypted. Στο encrypted version της forthnet  ποια ηταν η ταχυτητα? Φαινεται να πηγαινει απο 70KB/s στα 100KB/s αλλα δεν ξεχωριζει ευκολα λογω αναλυσης

----------


## MNP-10

Ναι πιανει 70.κατι και μετα 72.9 προς το τελος.

----------


## shaq141a

Αυτή τη στιγμή όλο το Ρέθυμνο είναι σε συσκότιση. Διακοπή του ρεύματος. To 90 % των routers κλειστά. Οπότε θέμα φόρτου του DSLAM δεν υπάρχει. Παρόλα αυτά το TS συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο...

----------


## MNP-10

Σιγα και μην εκοβε. Αληθεια εσυ πως και εισαι on?

----------


## shaq141a

> Σιγα και μην εκοβε. Αληθεια εσυ πως και εισαι on?


Laptop + backup USB modem  :Wink:

----------


## stred

μόλις είδα το βίντεο.. συγχαρητήρια σε όλους. αντε τώρα που έχουμε βίντεο είμαστε έτοιμοι για τον Ευαγγελάτο!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## g_alkis

> Δηλαδή στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ έχει ψάξει και βρήκε ποιοι είναι οι λιωτήρες του δικτύου του και αμέσως τους έχει στρώσει με TS ... μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο για 2 λόγους
> 
> α) Δεν υπάρχει κάποια υπηρεσία που ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα στον ΟΤΕ (βεβαια δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος για το ίδιο και για την ΟΤΕνετ) εδώ δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί με άλλα και άλλα και θα κατσαν να κανουν TS.
> β) Κατι τέτοιο είναι γνωστό οτι είναι παράνομο λόγω της μη ισής αντιμετώπισης των πελατων και άνετα προσβάλετε νομικά κατι τέτοιο.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά έχω παρατηρήσει οτι υπάρχει προβλημα στα P2P που μου φαίνεται πιο λογικό να οφείλεται σε ανεπάρκεια του backbone παρά σε TS. Αυτο που πρεπει να κτυπήσουμε είναι το ζήτημα της μή επάρκειας  των  φορέων μετάδοσης που δεν είναι εγγυημένο ζήτημα για τον ΟΤΕ (αλλα και σε άλλες μεγάλες τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρίες)


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## shaq141a

> Δηλαδή στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ έχει ψάξει και βρήκε ποιοι είναι οι λιωτήρες του δικτύου του και αμέσως τους έχει στρώσει με TS ... μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο για 2 λόγους
> 
> α) Δεν υπάρχει κάποια υπηρεσία που ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα στον ΟΤΕ (βεβαια δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος για το ίδιο και για την ΟΤΕνετ) εδώ δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί με άλλα και άλλα και θα κατσαν να κανουν TS.
> β) Κατι τέτοιο είναι γνωστό οτι είναι παράνομο λόγω της μη ισής αντιμετώπισης των πελατων και άνετα προσβάλετε νομικά κατι τέτοιο.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά έχω παρατηρήσει οτι υπάρχει προβλημα στα P2P που μου φαίνεται πιο λογικό να οφείλεται σε ανεπάρκεια του backbone παρά σε TS. Αυτο που πρεπει να κτυπήσουμε είναι το ζήτημα της μή επάρκειας  των  φορέων μετάδοσης που δεν είναι εγγυημένο ζήτημα για τον ΟΤΕ (αλλα και σε άλλες μεγάλες τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρίες)


Υπάρχουν αποδείξεις πια και σε βίντεο. Δε με νοιάζει *γιατί* κάνει ο ΟΤΕ TS. Αυτό που με νιάζει είναι ότι αποδεδειγμένα το κάνει και δεν φταίει η έλειψη bandwidth μιας και με encryption ενεργοποιημένο η γραμμή είναι συνεχώς στο max. Χωρίς encryption είναι στο 1/6 αυτού που θα έπρεπε.

----------


## MNP-10

Αυριο το πρωι τελικως θα γινει η επιδοση του αιτηματος διερευνησης προς την ΕΕΤΤ. Οποιος θελει να συμμετασχει, ακομα προλαβαινει.

----------


## alfagamma

To link για την καταγγελεια μπορει να μπει καπου να φαινετε? εγω δεν το ειδα!!! γκαβος ειμαι?

----------


## anemelos

> Γιαυτό λοιπόν δεν πρέπει να τους κάνουμε να ξεχάσουν το ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές νόμιμες χρήσεις των προγραμμάτων αυτών. Τονίζετέ τους ότι κάνουν πολύ μεγάλο λάθος.


Μα δεν μείναμε εκεί. Τους εξήγησα πως για μένα παρανομία είναι να είσαι υπόδικος σαν εμπλεκόμενος, όπως ο Παναής, και γύρισαν στις δουλειές τους.  :Evil: 

Πιό πριν, μου είπαν πως ίσως μπει μια αύξηση, για όσους θέλουν να ελευθερωθούν απο το TS και τους απάντησα πως η αύξηση αυτή υπάρχει ήδη, γιατί δεν δικαιολογείται πάγιο 20 ευρώ το μήνα για να διαβάζεις μόνο τις σελίδες. Αυτό δεν στοιχίζει παραπάνω απο 2 ευρώ το μήνα, άρα για να χρεώνετε 20 έχετε συμπεριλάβει κι' άλλα.  :Wink:  

Edit: [ Αφαιρεση απαντησης σε troll post ]

----------


## MNP-10

> To link για την καταγγελεια μπορει να μπει καπου να φαινετε? εγω δεν το ειδα!!! γκαβος ειμαι?


Ειναι στο πρωτο και στο δευτερο ποστ του παροντος θρεντ. Αλλα παρτο αλλη μια: http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.p...06#post1838006  :Wink:

----------


## tbak

extended test έδειξε ότι έχουν σε L7 κομμένα τα P2P με rate limit στα 100k + limit σε connections.  Με encryption φτάνει στα 500k που πρέπει άναι το fallback του bandwidth management. Μια ερωτησούλα γιατι κάπου χάθηκα.  Η καταγγελία έγινε θα γίνει η τι? Για να ξεκινήσει οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία επίσημης έρευνας θα χρειαστεί μήνες. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορεί να γίνει καταγγελία του συμβολαίου. Υποχρεωτικά έχουν ώς ελάχιστο χρόνο τους 6 μήνες στα S6 στον OTE.

----------


## anon

> Δηλαδή στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ έχει ψάξει και βρήκε ποιοι είναι οι λιωτήρες του δικτύου του και αμέσως τους έχει στρώσει με TS ... μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο για 2 λόγους
> 
> α) Δεν υπάρχει κάποια υπηρεσία που ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα στον ΟΤΕ (βεβαια δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος για το ίδιο και για την ΟΤΕνετ) εδώ δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί με άλλα και άλλα και θα κατσαν να κανουν TS.
> β) Κατι τέτοιο είναι γνωστό οτι είναι παράνομο λόγω της μη ισής αντιμετώπισης των πελατων και άνετα προσβάλετε νομικά κατι τέτοιο.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά έχω παρατηρήσει οτι υπάρχει προβλημα στα P2P που μου φαίνεται πιο λογικό να οφείλεται σε ανεπάρκεια του backbone παρά σε TS. Αυτο που πρεπει να κτυπήσουμε είναι το ζήτημα της μή επάρκειας  των  φορέων μετάδοσης που δεν είναι εγγυημένο ζήτημα για τον ΟΤΕ (αλλα και σε άλλες μεγάλες τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρίες)



Oχι, ίσα ίσα, αυτό που είπαμε είναι ότι ειναι πιο γενικό φαινόμενο, αν και υπάρχουν κάποιοι που ανέφεραν ότι δεν είχαν πρόβλημα. Αυτό σημαίνει,εαν όντως ισχύει ότι ορισμένοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα, ότι η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ κάνει TS σε αρκετά ευρεία βάση, όπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα bandwidth. Αυτό που αναφέραμε, ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα και απο παλαιότερα ακόμη, να "φρενάρει" κάποιους βαριούς χρήστες ένας πάροχος, και κάποιοι συγκεκριμένα "υπέρβαροι" χρήστες ανέφεραν σχετικά περιστατικά. 

Το πρόβλημα που εντοπίσαμε δεν οφείλετε σε ανεπάρκεια δικτύου. Και αυτό αποδεικνύεται απο το γεγονός ότι με encrypted torrents όσο και http transfer η γραμμή 1ΜBps τερματίζει, που σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ούτε μπουκώματος DSLAM ούτε διεθνούς διασύνδεσης του παρόχου. Στο επίσης ερώτημα ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με seeders και άλλα τινα, έγινε η δοκιμή με το ίδιο ακριβώς torrent (Fedora 9 Alpha i386 iso dvd), τόσο με  ΑΒC client (παλαιός χωρίς encryption) όσο και με το Deluge με encryption. Εαν υπήρχε πρόβλημα με seeders κλπ, τότε και στον ενα client όσο και στον άλλο θα βλέπαμε παρόμοιες ταχύτητες. Ομως με τον ABC είδαμε ταχύτητες 3-4KB/sec και κάποια στιγμή μόνο ανέβηκε μέχρι 7-8 περίπου και αυτό για μεγάλη διάρκεια (για να αποκλείσουμε την περίπτωση ότι θέλει περισσότερο χρόνο να μάθει τους peers λόγω παλαιότητας), ενώ με το Deluge απλά η γραμμή "τερμάτισε" στα 100KB/sec. Επίσης με forthnet με ABC έπιασε τα 45Kbps σχετικά γρήγορα ενώ με deluge πήγε μέχρι 75 περίπου KB/sec (η Forthnet δεν έχει TS αλλά είναι πιο "μπουκωμένη", είδες τι κάνει το TS; )... Το συγκεκριμένο τεστ έγινε με διαφορά λεπτών στην ίδια γραμμή, και το αρχικό unedited και χωρίς σχολιασμό video ειναι ευκρινές για να το δείτε ιδίοις όμασι. Επίσης υπόψη ότι η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή ανήκει σε super light χρήστη που δεν έχει παραπάνω απο 1-2 GB/μήνα κατα μέσο όρο!!!!!

----------


## DamianDoi

συγχαρητηρια παιδια..παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια...το βιντεο ειναι κατατοπιστικοτατο.
επιτελους αδιαψευστες αποδειξεις.

----------


## shaq141a

Πάντως παραδέχομαι αυτόν που σκέφτηκε να έχουν κατέβει κάποια κομμάτια του αρχείου πριν γίνει η δοκιμή. Αυτό φαντάζομαι έγινε έτσι ώστε να μπορεί αμέσως να δίνει κομμάτια στους peers και να κατεβάζει γρήγορα.

----------


## demollyon

Έτσι, βεντούζα! Να δούμε αν μπορουν να μας κρυφτούν τώρα!

----------


## yannis28

Και για να μην ξαναμιλήσει κανείς (ούτε ο ΟΤΕ βέβαια) για πειρατεία και κλέφτες, ας διαβάσουμε αυτό:
"H Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση συνεχίζοντας την προσπάθεια στήριξης της τεχνολογίας P2P, επενδύει *15 εκατομμύρια Ευρώ για την ανάπτυξη ενός BitTorrent client ανοιχτού λογισμικού*! Η ομάδα Tribler, που βρίσκεται πίσω από τον BitTorrent client, είναι υπεύθυνη για τον πυρήνα της τεχνολογίας P2P, σχετικά με το project που έχει την κωδική ονομασία P2P-Next. Το σύνολο των χρημάτων για την δημιουργία του client είναι συνολικά 19 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, μίας και 4 επιπλέον εκατομμύρια ευρώ δίνουν συνεργάτες και χορηγοί, όπως και το *BBC* που επιθυμεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τον νέο BitTorrent client για *streaming του τηλεοπτικού του περιεχομένου*. Αυτός είναι άλλωστε και ο κύριος στόχος του εγχειρήματος, η δημιουργία ενός BitTorrent συμβατού client που θα υποστηρίζει *live streaming*. "

Είπατε τίποτα;;

----------


## MNP-10

> Η καταγγελία έγινε θα γίνει η τι?


Αυριο το πρωι θα παει στην ΕΕΤΤ.  :Wink: 

Για ονοματα οσων θελουν να συμμετεχουν, μεχρι αυριο το πρωι στις 8:30.

τροποι: pm ή email στο mnp10 at adslgr.com

----------


## sdikr

> Και για να μην ξαναμιλήσει κανείς (ούτε ο ΟΤΕ βέβαια) για πειρατεία και κλέφτες, ας διαβάσουμε αυτό:
> "H Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση συνεχίζοντας την προσπάθεια στήριξης της τεχνολογίας P2P, επενδύει *15 εκατομμύρια Ευρώ για την ανάπτυξη ενός BitTorrent client ανοιχτού λογισμικού*! Η ομάδα Tribler, που βρίσκεται πίσω από τον BitTorrent client, είναι υπεύθυνη για τον πυρήνα της τεχνολογίας P2P, σχετικά με το project που έχει την κωδική ονομασία P2P-Next. Το σύνολο των χρημάτων για την δημιουργία του client είναι συνολικά 19 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, μίας και 4 επιπλέον εκατομμύρια ευρώ δίνουν συνεργάτες και χορηγοί, όπως και το *BBC* που επιθυμεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τον νέο BitTorrent client για *streaming του τηλεοπτικού του περιεχομένου*. Αυτός είναι άλλωστε και ο κύριος στόχος του εγχειρήματος, η δημιουργία ενός BitTorrent συμβατού client που θα υποστηρίζει *live streaming*. "
> 
> Είπατε τίποτα;;


Σχετική είδηση υπάρχει,  διαβάστε εκεί τις ανάλογες απαντήσεις ,
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Delios64bit

Παντως το βιντεο δεν αποδεικνειει ακριβώς την περίπτωση TS.... κατι άλλο θελει να μας πει ....

----------


## MNP-10

> Παντως το βιντεο δεν αποδεικνειει ακριβώς την περίπτωση TS....


Εχεις δει ποτε Traffic Shaping?  :Thinking:

----------


## anon

Η' μάλλον καλύτερα... Εχεις κάνει ποτέ TS???  :Razz:

----------


## shaq141a

> (*) Κάτι άκουσα ότι με το θόρυβο που δημιουργήθηκε ή επειδή όλοι έβαλαν encryption και "κόλλησαν" τα deep packet inspection, το έχουν βγάλει. Πόσο μόνιμο ειναι αυτό, θα δούμε...


Τίποτα δεν έχουν βγάλει, τουλάχσιτον σε μένα. Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να έχει κολλήσει το μηχανιμα που κάνει TS λόγω του encryption.

----------


## eufonia

> Τίποτα δεν έχουν βγάλει, τουλάχσιτον σε μένα. Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να έχει κολλήσει το μηχανιμα που κάνει TS λόγω του encryption.


Εδώ σήμερα φυσάει! Ένα μήνα μετά την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής μου, πρώτη μέρα σήμερα καταφέρνω να δουλέψω το DC++. Επιτέλους...

Πέντε-Δέκα τους πήγε!  :Evil: 
Ντροπή, μόνο αυτό.

EDIT : Τελικά, μάλλον βιάστηκα... τα μαύρα της τα χάλια πάλι. Άντε για κάνα μηνάκι στα 400 B/s. Πολύ χάρηκα.  :Sad:

----------


## labobas

Εμένα το πρόβλημα μου είναι στο http download. Πριν δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω απο το BitComet μια διανομή του Linux και έπιανα 200kb/s ! Απο ftp της οτενετ με 100kb/s περίπου. 

Όμως το πρόβλημα μου είναι το Rapidshare (κυρίως) με κατέβασμα γυρω στα 50kb/s. Επίσης αν θέλω να δω βιντεάκι απο youTube πρέπι να περιμένω να γεμίσει πρώτα η μπάρα...  :Thumb down:  

Πρόβλημα με TS δεν παιζει να υπάρχει. Τι υπάρχει ομως ;;;

----------


## Kurozuka

> Καταρχήν, συγνώμη αν σε κούρασα που έψαξες να βρείς όλα μου τα ποστ . Το δεύτερο πόστ μου που παραθέτεις είναι για εντελως άσχετο thread. Και ναι εξακολουθώ να μην με νοιάζει το TS γιατί είμαι light user και εξαιτίας των torrent freaks δεν μπορώ ούτε browsing να κάνω


Ερωτηση:Το traffic shaping δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να επηρεαζει light users?
Δεν ειρωνευομαι κανεναν αλλα απο καποια ποστ αλλων αυτο καταλαβα.

----------


## shaq141a

> Ερωτηση:Το traffic shaping δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να επηρεαζει light users?
> Δεν ειρωνευομαι κανεναν αλλα απο καποια ποστ αλλων αυτο καταλαβα.


Φυσικά και επηρεάζει αν έστω και ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιούν τα p2p. Π.χ. o anon που είναι υπερ light user έχει TS και ταχύτητες dialup. :Evil:

----------


## Kurozuka

Τοτε ο αλλος γιατι λεει οτι δεν τον νοιαζει?Εχει καποιο κονε στον οτε και δεν τον νοιαζει εαν του κανουν?Επισης κατηγορισε τα τορρεντ-φρικια που σερνεται το σερφαρισμα του.Δεν θα επηρεαζε (οχι σε τοσο μεγαλο βαθμο φανταζομαι) εαν αντι για τορρεντ χρησιμοποιουσαμε ολοι ftp/rapidshare ktl?

----------


## tp!

gtl έχεις δίκαιο το έκανα delete!!!...  :Razz: 

Καλό το βίντεο!!!  :One thumb up: 
Άντε με το καλό να την στείλουμε και να δούμε τι θα γίνει!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## Delios64bit

> Και για να μην ξαναμιλήσει κανείς (ούτε ο ΟΤΕ βέβαια) για πειρατεία και κλέφτες, ας διαβάσουμε αυτό:
> "H Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση συνεχίζοντας την προσπάθεια στήριξης της τεχνολογίας P2P, επενδύει *15 εκατομμύρια Ευρώ για την ανάπτυξη ενός BitTorrent client ανοιχτού λογισμικού*! Η ομάδα Tribler, που βρίσκεται πίσω από τον BitTorrent client, είναι υπεύθυνη για τον πυρήνα της τεχνολογίας P2P, σχετικά με το project που έχει την κωδική ονομασία P2P-Next. Το σύνολο των χρημάτων για την δημιουργία του client είναι συνολικά 19 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, μίας και 4 επιπλέον εκατομμύρια ευρώ δίνουν συνεργάτες και χορηγοί, όπως και το *BBC* που επιθυμεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τον νέο BitTorrent client για *streaming του τηλεοπτικού του περιεχομένου*. Αυτός είναι άλλωστε και ο κύριος στόχος του εγχειρήματος, η δημιουργία ενός BitTorrent συμβατού client που θα υποστηρίζει *live streaming*. "
> 
> Είπατε τίποτα;;


Πρωτα απολα ποιός είπε οτι το torrent ειναι κατι παρανομο και σκοτεινό? 
απο την άλλη τι μας λές τωρα εδω με το P2P-Next ? Απλα για να έχετε υπόψην σας ολα αυτά τα προγράμματα τυπου P2P-Next απλα εκμεταλευονται χρήματα Ευρωπαικής ένωσης για να εκμεταλευτουν ιδέες που υπαρχουν στην αγορά εδω και χρόνια  συνεπως το οτι εχει μπεί ολο το αφανκατε των εταιριών σε ένα τετοιο project δεν δίνει κύρος στην πραγματικότητα στο ισχυρισμο οτι άλλες χωρες το torrent το έχουν για κατι μη παρανομο και καλο γιατι έτσι και αλλιώς κανένας δεν θέτει τέτοιο θέμα. Αλλωστε στην συγκεκριμένη σελίδα η ευστοχη φωτογραφία με το καλώδιο δικτύου που συνδεετε στη θύρα δικτύου λέει πολλά για το όλο θέμα (τυλιγμένο στο δολάριο....χε χε)

Μην ψαχνεστε και εαν Ο ΟΤΕ σας κάνει κόλπα τοτε πατε άλλου!!!! δεν καταλαβαίνω τι κερδιζουμε με μια ακόμη ΑΣΤΟΧΗ οπως και οι προυγούμενες κινήσεις ..... πιέστε για περισσότερα κυκλώματα ...

----------


## MNP-10

Σβηστηκαν γυρω στα 25 μηνυματα με trollings, offtopic ή προσωπικες ανταλλαγες χαρακτηρισμων.

edit: *Συλλογη ονομάτων ΤΕΛΟΣ.* 

Υπηρξε ενδιαφερον συμμετοχης απο ~115-120 ατομα, ομως τελικα στην επιστολή μπήκαν ακριβως 100 εξαιρωντας περιπτωσεις οπου υπηρχαν προβληματα με ελλιπη στοιχεια. Ειδικα οσοι επελεξαν το ICQ Pager, 4 στα 5 δεν περασαν (κοβοντουσαν μετα απο λιγες γραμμες).

----------


## nm96027

Καλη επιτυχία παιδιά στην προσπάθεια!





> Και για να μην ξαναμιλήσει κανείς (ούτε ο ΟΤΕ βέβαια) για πειρατεία και κλέφτες, ας διαβάσουμε αυτό:
> "H Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση συνεχίζοντας την προσπάθεια στήριξης της τεχνολογίας P2P, επενδύει *15 εκατομμύρια Ευρώ για την ανάπτυξη ενός BitTorrent client ανοιχτού λογισμικού*! Η ομάδα Tribler, που βρίσκεται πίσω από τον BitTorrent client, είναι υπεύθυνη για τον πυρήνα της τεχνολογίας P2P, σχετικά με το project που έχει την κωδική ονομασία P2P-Next. Το σύνολο των χρημάτων για την δημιουργία του client είναι συνολικά 19 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, μίας και 4 επιπλέον εκατομμύρια ευρώ δίνουν συνεργάτες και χορηγοί, όπως και το *BBC* που επιθυμεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τον νέο BitTorrent client για *streaming του τηλεοπτικού του περιεχομένου*. Αυτός είναι άλλωστε και ο κύριος στόχος του εγχειρήματος, η δημιουργία ενός BitTorrent συμβατού client που θα υποστηρίζει *live streaming*. "
> 
> Είπατε τίποτα;;


Δες και εδω: Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση χρηματοδοτεί το ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα P2P-Next με 19 εκ. ευρώ  :Wink:

----------


## Sunseeker

καλη επιτυχία , αν και δεν το βλέπω.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Σβηστηκαν γυρω στα 25 μηνυματα με trollings, offtopic ή προσωπικες ανταλλαγες χαρακτηρισμων.
> 
> edit: *Συλλογη ονομάτων ΤΕΛΟΣ.* 
> 
> Υπηρξε ενδιαφερον συμμετοχης απο ~115-120 ατομα, ομως τελικα στην επιστολή μπήκαν ακριβως 100 εξαιρωντας περιπτωσεις οπου υπηρχαν προβληματα με ελλιπη στοιχεια. Ειδικα οσοι επελεξαν το ICQ Pager, 4 στα 5 δεν περασαν (κοβοντουσαν μετα απο λιγες γραμμες).


Καλή επιτυχία MNP-10.  :One thumb up: 
Αναμένουμε αποτελέσματα.  :Respekt:

----------


## Sunseeker

> Αυτή τη στιγμή όλο το Ρέθυμνο είναι σε συσκότιση. Διακοπή του ρεύματος. To 90 % των routers κλειστά. Οπότε θέμα φόρτου του DSLAM δεν υπάρχει. Παρόλα αυτά το TS συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο...


μαλλον προνόησαν και αγορασαν UPS και keep downloading ....and downloading  ....and downloading  ..... :Parachute:  :Parachute:  :Parachute:

----------


## yiannis_1

Καλή τύχη και απο εδω.
Μου φαίνεται πως θα την έχουμε.
Μετά την δημοσίευση του βίντεο όλα τα p2p clients πήγαιναν οπως θα έπρεπε σε μένα.
Μάλλον ύδρωσε καποιανών το αυτάκι...

----------


## MNP-10

Κατευθυνομαι προς ΕΕΤΤ να καταθεσω το αιτημα διερευνησης / καταγγελια... νεοτερα απ'το μεσημερι.  :Wink:

----------


## Avvocato

Μακαρι φιλε να εχεις καλα αποτελεσματα.

Σημερα ισως ειναι μια μερα σταθμος για το Ελληνικο Ιντερνετ αυτη σου η κινηση.

----------


## jimrude

> Παντως το βιντεο δεν αποδεικνειει ακριβώς την περίπτωση TS.... κατι άλλο θελει να μας πει ....


συμφωνω... Γενικα, τα συμπερασματα που μπορει κανεις να βγαλει απο το video ειναι αρκετα κι ενδιαφεροντα. Αν ελειπαν ολα τα παπαγαλακια, θα μπορουσαμε μερικοι ανθρωποι να τα συζητησουμε εποικοδομητικα  :Smile: 

υ.γ. ξερω τι ειναι traffic shaping, σε αντιθεση με τη συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια οσων  γραφουν στο thread. Ξερω επισης και τις διαφορες μεταξυ του traffic shaping, του rate limiting, του application throtlling, του  prioritization κλπ.

----------


## fbispdy0

> Εμένα το πρόβλημα μου είναι στο http download. Πριν δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω απο το BitComet μια διανομή του Linux και έπιανα 200kb/s ! Απο ftp της οτενετ με 100kb/s περίπου. 
> 
> Όμως το πρόβλημα μου είναι το Rapidshare (κυρίως) με κατέβασμα γυρω στα 50kb/s. Επίσης αν θέλω να δω βιντεάκι απο youTube πρέπι να περιμένω να γεμίσει πρώτα η μπάρα...  
> 
> Πρόβλημα με TS δεν παιζει να υπάρχει. Τι υπάρχει ομως ;;;


Στο RAPIDSHARE ειναι και θέμα τι σερβερ διαλεγεις....δοκιμασε κυριωσ τους TELIASONERA...ειναι αρκετα γρηγοροι...

----------


## anon

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Delios64bit
> 
> Παντως το βιντεο δεν αποδεικνειει ακριβώς την περίπτωση TS.... κατι άλλο θελει να μας πει ....
> 
> 
> συμφωνω...


Οπως; Μπορείτε να αναφέρετε το σκεπτικό ή κάποιο συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα;

----------


## jimrude

> Οπως; Μπορείτε να αναφέρετε το σκεπτικό ή κάποιο συγκεκριμένο επιχείρημα;


quoting myself:
"συμφωνω... Γενικα, τα συμπερασματα που μπορει κανεις να βγαλει απο το video ειναι αρκετα κι ενδιαφεροντα. Αν ελειπαν ολα τα παπαγαλακια, θα μπορουσαμε μερικοι ανθρωποι να τα συζητησουμε εποικοδομητικα  :Smile: "

----------


## gvenos

Παιδιά σίγουρα υπάρχει αυτό το λογισμικό απο πλευράς ΟΤΕ, το οποίο βάζει "κόφτη" στα p2p? την ημέρα έχω πρόβλημα με τα torrents και χθές το βράδυ άφησα επίτηδες 2 ταινίες να κατέβουν. σήμερα είχε κατέβει ήδη η μία και η άλλη είχε 1 λεπτό περίπου για να τελειώσει. τις κατέβασε μέσα σε περίπου 4 ώρες και η ταχύτητα στο τελευταίο λεπτό που πρόλαβα να δω, ήταν στα 192kb/s, ενώ την ημέρα δεν ξεπερνάει τα 30kb/s. Τι μπορεί να παίζει? :Thinking:

----------


## anon

Στο video που αποδεικνύεται η χρήση TS απο τον ΟΤΕ, χρησιμοποιειται p2p torrent για το download ενος καθόλα νόμιμου αρχείου, του Fedora 9 Alpha i386 dvd iso. Κακα τα ψέμματα, όντως γίνεται διακίνηση πειρατικού υλικού στα p2p, ωστόσο ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα με τις υπαρχουσες συμφωνίες  - συμβάσεις με τους πελάτες του να διενεργεί κάτι τέτοιο. Ειναι παράβαση - αθέτηση συμβολαίου. Και εκτός παράνομου υλικού κυκλοφορεί επίσης και πολύ νόμιμο, πολλές φορές μάλιστα ως μοναδικός τρόπος μιας και μόνο έτσι μπορεί κάποιος να "διαθέσει" κάτι στο διαδίκτυο χωρίς να έχει γραμμές με Gbps (πχ Linux Mint που μέχρι πρόσφατα τουλάχιστον υπήρχε μόνο με μορφη torrent).

Επίσης το σημαντικότερο, και σας κρούω τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου γιαυτό, ειναι η καταστρατήγηση της ουδετερότητας στο διαδίκτυο. Εαν και εφόσον γίνει αποδεκτό η χρήση TS, και βλέπω ότι αρκετοί να το βλέπουν θετικά επειδή έχουν ταλαιπωρηθεί απο τορρεντάκιδες κλπ (όπως και ο γράφων *), τίποτε δεν μπορεί να περιορίσει τον πάροχο να χρησιμοποιήσει την τεχνολογία αυτή για "φρενάρισμα" οποιουδήποτε πρωτοκόλλου ή υπηρεσίας ή site που θεωρεί ότι τον "ζημιώνει". Ηδη στην αμερική που κάποιοι πάροχοι προσπάθησαν να εντάξουν το TS, δεν το κάνουν απλά και μόνο για περιορισμό των τορρεντάκιδων, να το έχετε υπόψη σας σοβαρά αυτό, αλλά γενικότερα μεγαλύτερη εκμετάλλευση του διαδικτύου με τον έλεγχο της κίνησης. Μια περίπτωση είναι το φρενάρισμα σε υπηρεσίες που αποροφούν μεγάλο ποσοστό της δυνατότητας του διαδικτύου, και δεν είναι μόνο τα p2p που εντάσσονται σε αυτό. Αύριο θα υπάρξουν πχ το rapidshare, usenet και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Μπορεί επίσης να απαιτηθούν"διόδια" απο επιτυχημένα sites όπως Google, YouTube, Facebook, Myspace και ένα σωρό άλλα, και αυτή η πρόθεση είναι γεγονός, μιας και η ίδια η Google είναι σοβαρά ανήσυχη για την προσπάθεια θεσμοθετημένης πλέον χρήσης TS που μέχρι τώρα ευτυχώς δεν έχει περάσει. Επίσης μπορεί μεθαύριο να "φρενάρει" περιπτώσεις VPN, που έχουν αρχήσει να χρησιμοποιούνται ευρύτατα εις βάρων των (πανάκριβων) μισθωμένων HellasCOM κλπ. 

Ειναι πραγματικά αξιοπρόσεκτο, ότι στην χώρα που βαυκαλιζόμαστε για τους δημοκρατικούς θεσμούς και την διαφάνεια και άλλα τινα μεγαλόσχημα λόγια, γίνονται προσπάθειες να ξεπεράσουμε και τους αμερικανούς, όπως το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο που πάνε να προωθήσουν σχετικά με το διαδίκτυο (βλ blogs) ή την χρήση TS, που μένει να δούμε πως θα αντιδράσει η πολιτεία και τα όργανά της.

Παραμένει επίσης γεγονός ότι λόγω της εισόδου γραμμών 24Mbps δημιουργείται ακόμη μεγαλύτερη επιβάρυνση στους παρόχους, και παρόλο που ορισμένοι προτρέπουν αγορά bw απο τους παρόχους, αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα με τις υπάρχουσες τιμές διάθεσης ADSL και να παραμείνουν ανταγωνιστικοί. Ομως η χρήση TS ειναι πονάει κεφάλι, κόβει κεφάλι. Τρόποι να διευθετηθεί το πρόβλημα της αλόγιστης χρήσης υπάρχουν. Και έχουν προταθεί αρκετοί. Cap, Fair Use και ένα σωρό άλλα, που σαφώς θα περιγράφονται στο συμβόλαιο σύνδεσης. Η λύση TS έχει το κακό ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κατα το δοκούν όπως θέλει ο πάροχος, και δεν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ κανέναν πάροχο ότι έχει αγνές και αγαθές προθέσεις, παρόλο που μπορεί να ξεκινήσει έτσι.

Επίσης στο βίντεο θα έχετε δεί ότι στην Forthnet το torrent δεν κατεβαίνει με την ίδια ταχύτητα όπως στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Αυτό δείχνει επίσης ότι λόγω ότι δεν έχει TS έχει μεγαλύτερο "μπούκωμα".

(*) O γράφων ταλαιπωρείτε απο χαμηλές ταχύτητες όχι ότι επικροτεί το TS.

----------


## TrObAs

Περιμενουμε να μαθουμε αν ειχαμε κανενα αποτελεσμα!!!

----------


## NeK

Για ποιους λόγους χρησιμοποιείται συχνότερα η τεχνολογία p2p είναι εκτός θέματος, το θέμα μας είναι η δημαγώγηση της πρόσβασης μας στο Internet και στην πληροφορία (διακίνηση, επικοινωνία κλπ).

Να σας θυμήσω το πόσο τυχεροί είμαστε που ζούμε σε μία χώρα που έχει *καταχωρημένο στο σύνταγμά* το δικαίωμα μας και την υποχρέωση του κράτους να διευκολύνει την διακίνηση της πληροφορίας στο internet:

'Αρθρο 5A - (Δικαίωμα στην πληροφόρηση)2. Καθένας έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας. *Η διευκόλυνση της πρόσβασης στις πληροφορίες που διακινούνται ηλεκτρονικά, καθώς και της παραγωγής, ανταλλαγής και διάδοσής τους αποτελεί υποχρέωση του Κράτους*, τηρουμένων πάντοτε των εγγυήσεων των άρθρων 9, 9Α και 19.'Αρθρο 19 - (Απόρρητο επιστολών, ανταπόκρισης & επικοινωνίας)
1. *Tο απόρρητο των επιστολών και της ελεύθερης ανταπόκρισης ή επικοινωνίας με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο είναι απόλυτα απαραβίαστο* Nόμος ορίζει τις εγγυήσεις υπό τις οποίες η δικαστική αρχή δεν δεσμεύεται από το απόρρητο για λόγους εθνικής ασφάλειας ή για διακρίβωση ιδιαίτερα σοβαρών εγκλημάτων.Με αυτό καταλαβαίνετε πιστεύω την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης.

----------


## Zer0c00L

συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου φιλε νεκταριε και σε βρισκω οπως αλλωστε τους περισσοτερους απο το προσωπικο του www.adslgr.com απολυτα ενημερωμενους.

μπραβο παιδια

αντε καλη επιτυχια

απαντηση στον παρακατω φιλο

υπαρχουν πολλα αρθρα φιλε μου ειτε του συνταγματος ειτε νομοι διαφοροι που μας προστατευουν απο διαφορα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζουμε την υπαρξη τους η ειμαστε τις αποψης εγω θα τα βαλω με τον Χ παροχο θα με διαλυσει οικονομικα και οι στρατιες δικηγοροι του θα βρουν καποιο ψεγαδι πανω μου και θα με σκισουν και θα βρεθω κατηγορουμενος και αλλα πολλα για αυτο κανουν ολα αυτα που μας κανουν ολοι τους.

το καλυτερο οπλο μας ειναι η σωστη γνωση μονο τοτε εχουμε επιχειρηματα να καταρριψουμε καθε ενεργεια τους αλλιως ειμαστε αξιοι της μοιρας μας.

----------


## Delios64bit

"τηρουμένων πάντοτε των εγγυήσεων των άρθρων 9, 9Α και 19" συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Νεκτάριο απλα οταν παραθέτουμε τετοια αρθρα καλό είναι ή να παραθέτουμε όλα τα σχετικά ή τουλάχιστον να μιλάμε για τα σχετικά αρθρα με καποια επεξήγηση διοτι έτσι η πληροφορία είναι μισή.

----------


## anon

Το Συνταγμα της Ελλάδας

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το Συνταγμα της Ελλάδας


αχ..με προλαβες στο δευτερολεπτο 

κατι αντιστοιχο απο ευρωπαικη ενωση υπαρχει?

----------


## Kurozuka

Στις ποσες μερες θα παρουμε απαντηση απο ΕΕΤΤ?Θυμαμαι οτι για εμενα εκαναν 1 μηνα και η απαντηση ηταν οτι εξετασαν την υποθεση μου

----------


## anemelos

> .... Κακα τα ψέμματα, όντως γίνεται διακίνηση πειρατικού υλικού στα p2p, ωστόσο ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα με τις υπαρχουσες συμφωνίες  - συμβάσεις με τους πελάτες του να διενεργεί κάτι τέτοιο. Ειναι παράβαση - αθέτηση συμβολαίου .... 
> Επίσης το σημαντικότερο, και σας κρούω τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου γιαυτό, ειναι η καταστρατήγηση της ουδετερότητας στο διαδίκτυο .... 
> Ειναι πραγματικά αξιοπρόσεκτο, ότι στην χώρα που βαυκαλιζόμαστε για τους δημοκρατικούς θεσμούς και την διαφάνεια και άλλα τινα μεγαλόσχημα λόγια, γίνονται προσπάθειες να ξεπεράσουμε και τους αμερικανούς, όπως το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο που πάνε να προωθήσουν σχετικά με το διαδίκτυο (βλ blogs) ή την χρήση TS, που μένει να δούμε πως θα αντιδράσει η πολιτεία και τα όργανά της.
> 
> Παραμένει επίσης γεγονός ότι λόγω της εισόδου γραμμών 24Mbps δημιουργείται ακόμη μεγαλύτερη επιβάρυνση στους παρόχους, και παρόλο που ορισμένοι προτρέπουν αγορά bw απο τους παρόχους, αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα με τις υπάρχουσες τιμές διάθεσης ADSL και να παραμείνουν ανταγωνιστικοί.  ....


Η παρανομία δεν είναι δυνατόν να αντιμετωπίζεται με παράνομη πράξη. Γιατί η πράξη του ΟΤΕ είναι παράνομη, αφού δεν περιλαμβάνεται ξεκάθαρα στα συμβόλαια με τον πελάτη. Αλλά τι να περιμένεις απο μιά επιχείρηση που ο Γενικός είναι υπόδικος (αν ποτέ γίνει η δίκη) σαν διαπλεκόμενος και παρ' όλα αυτά διατηρεί τη θέση του.  :Rant: 

Συμφωνώ επίσης πως το θέμα της καταστρατήγησης είναι *ΠΟΛΥ* σημαντικότερο απ' το αν χρειάζομαι το διπλό χρόνο για να κατεβάσω κάτι. Το διαδίκτυο, με τη σημερινή του διάδοση (και με τη μελλοντική πρόβλεψη) *είναι ο τρόμος* αυτών που λυμαίνονται τη μετάδοση της πληροφορίας, αφού μπορεί να γίνεται γνωστό και το politically uncorrect. Προσπαθούν λοιπόν να "σκοτώσουν" το θηρίο τώρα που είναι ακόμα μικρό. Το traffic shaping και η φίμωση των blogs, είναι ένα μέρος μόνο απο τη δέσμη μέτρων που έχουν προγραμματίσει.
Όσο πιο χαλαρά το επιτρέψουμε, τόσο πιο άξιοι της μοίρας μας είμαστε.



> Για ποιους λόγους χρησιμοποιείται συχνότερα η τεχνολογία p2p είναι εκτός θέματος, το θέμα μας είναι η δημαγώγηση της πρόσβασης μας στο Internet και στην πληροφορία (διακίνηση, επικοινωνία κλπ).
> 
> Να σας θυμήσω το πόσο τυχεροί είμαστε που ζούμε σε μία χώρα που έχει *καταχωρημένο στο σύνταγμά* το δικαίωμα μας και την υποχρέωση του κράτους να διευκολύνει την διακίνηση της πληροφορίας στο internet:
> 
> 'Αρθρο 5A - (Δικαίωμα στην πληροφόρηση)2. Καθένας έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας. *Η διευκόλυνση της πρόσβασης στις πληροφορίες που διακινούνται ηλεκτρονικά, καθώς και της παραγωγής, ανταλλαγής και διάδοσής τους αποτελεί υποχρέωση του Κράτους*, τηρουμένων πάντοτε των εγγυήσεων των άρθρων 9, 9Α και 19.'Αρθρο 19 - (Απόρρητο επιστολών, ανταπόκρισης & επικοινωνίας)
> 1. *Tο απόρρητο των επιστολών και της ελεύθερης ανταπόκρισης ή επικοινωνίας με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο είναι απόλυτα απαραβίαστο* Nόμος ορίζει τις εγγυήσεις υπό τις οποίες η δικαστική αρχή δεν δεσμεύεται από το απόρρητο για λόγους εθνικής ασφάλειας ή για διακρίβωση ιδιαίτερα σοβαρών εγκλημάτων.Με αυτό καταλαβαίνετε πιστεύω την σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης.


Αν παρ' ελπίδα υπάρχει κάποιος με απορίες, ας τις κάνει συγκεκριμένες και πιθανόν να υπάρχουν απαντήσεις.  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

> αχ..με προλαβες στο δευτερολεπτο 
> 
> κατι αντιστοιχο απο ευρωπαικη ενωση υπαρχει?


Αν κάνετε μια αναζήτηση στο sub-forum των ειδήσεων για "network neutrality" θα βρείτε σχετικά θέματα, μεταξύ αυτών και η συνέντευξη που είχε δώσει η επίτροπος κα. Ρέντινγκ στο adslgr.com

----------


## jimrude

Εχω μια μικρη απορια απο το video. Πως μπορει να εξηγηθει η διαφορα (καθολου αμελητεα) μεταξυ unencrypted κι encrypted στη forthnet? Αν δε κανω λαθος ηταν 40 με το 1ο client και 70 με το 2ο.

----------


## shaq141a

> Εχω μια μικρη απορια απο το video. Πως μπορει να εξηγηθει η διαφορα (καθολου αμελητεα) μεταξυ unencrypted κι encrypted στη forthnet? Αν δε κανω λαθος ηταν 40 με το 1ο client και 70 με το 2ο.


O ABC είναι απαρχαιωμένος client.

----------


## jimrude

> O ABC είναι απαρχαιωμένος client.


η σωστη απαντηση θα ηταν οτι υπαρχει μεγαλο ποσοστο (πανω απο 50%) BT clients με ενεργοποιημενο το *forced* encryption, το οποιο προφανως δημιουργει προβληματα σε clients που δεν υποστηριζουν encryption (οι συγκεκριμενοι clients τρωνε πορτα για την ακριβεια).

----------


## MNP-10

Οκ, επιδοθηκε στις 11:00 το πρωι και εχει αρ. πρωτοκολλου 12889 (06/03/2008).

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Οκ, επιδωθηκε στις 11:00 το πρωι και εχει αρ. πρωτοκολλου 12889 (06/03/2008).


 :Respekt: 
Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια.


*Spoiler:*




			Κάθε φορά που βλέπω τέτοιες ομαδικές κινήσεις με κάνει ακόμα πιό χαρούμενο για την μέρα που μπήκα εδώ μέσα κι έκανα εγγραφή  :One thumb up:

----------


## MNP-10

Σημερα δεν κατατεθηκε απλως ενα αιτημα.. γραφτηκε ιστορια  :Wink:

----------


## jimmakosx

Συγχαρητήρια! :One thumb up:

----------


## IGITIHI

Καλή μας επιτυχία λοιπόν κι ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο σου!

----------


## MNP-10

Και κατι που εμαθα μετα απο τη συνεντευξη τυπου, στην οποια και παρευρεθηκα επ' ευκαιρια της επιδοσης της καταγγελιας: H EETT ειναι ηδη ενημερη για το θεμα, προφανως απ'το ντορο που εχει γινει για το θεμα  :Wink:

----------


## shaq141a

> η σωστη απαντηση θα ηταν οτι υπαρχει μεγαλο ποσοστο (πανω απο 50%) BT clients με ενεργοποιημενο το *forced* encryption, το οποιο προφανως δημιουργει προβληματα σε clients που δεν υποστηριζουν encryption (οι συγκεκριμενοι clients τρωνε πορτα για την ακριβεια).


To ποσοτό αυτό δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση 50%. Το πραγματικό ποσοστό είναι πολύ χαμηλότερο του 1%. Μάλιστα αν ο client φάει πόρτα πάει αμέσως στον επόμενο διαθέσιμο της peerlist. Οπότε δεν είναι και κάτι σημαντικό. Σε τόσο καλά seeded torrents που είναι μάλιστα και public έχει τεράστια σημασία το DHT και το PEX. Εκεί είναι που υπερτερεί ο Deluge σε σύγκριση με τον ABC.

----------


## nanas

> Δεν νομίζω ότι πέφτει "κόφτης" στα p2p, πέραν του πακετοκοψίματος που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ όταν μπουκώσει το δίκτυο, σε όλους τους χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν τις γραμμές του, ανεξάρτητα από ISP.


 
μπορεί να μας εξηγήσει κάποιος τι σημαίνει αυτό;
μήπως είναι αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει ότι για τα πρώτα ΜΒ downlaod πάει σφέρα και μετά αρχίζουν οι ζεμπεκιές στο du meter ώστε να βγαίνει ένας μ.ο. στα 100 π.χ. αν πρόκειται για σύνδεση 1024;

----------


## manicpanic

ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΡΤΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΙΔΗΜΟΝΕΣ ΣΤΟ DOWNLOAD ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΓΑΝΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ.... ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ? ΑΚΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΦΟΥ ΣΙΩΠΗ....

----------


## harris

Εύγε σε όλους και κυρίως στον ΜΝΡ-10 για την οργάνωση και τον συντονισμό σας...

Σήμερα σε κατ'ιδίαν σύντομη συζήτηση, στα πλαίσια της συνέντευξης τύπου του κ. Αλεξαδρίδη, με στέλεχος της ΕΕΤΤ, είδαμε ότι το θέμα είναι περίπλοκο νομικά, αλλά σίγουρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Σίγουρα υπάρχει πρόθεση εκ μέρους της ΕΕΤΤ για διερεύνηση του θέματος, οπότε τελούμε σε αναμονή της απάντησης  :Wink:

----------


## kostas_1966

Συγχαρητηρια και παλι παιδια,ειναι πολυ σπουδαιο αυτο που κανατε.

Σημερα βλεπω και εγω τη συνδεση μου να πηγαινει σφαιρα.
Μηπως ειναι συμπτωση?
Μηπως ειναι λογω διακοπης του ηλεκτρικου σε πολλα σημεια πανελλαδικα?

Ελπιζω να μην ειναι τιποτε απο αυτα.
Και ελπιζω να διαρκεσει και να μην ξαναρχισει ο Οτε τα ιδια και κατοπιν διερευνησης,προστιμου ή όποιας ετυμηγοριας.
Οταν κατσει η σκονη τοτε θα δουμε τι εγινε.

----------


## trabakoulas

Μπράβο στον MNP-10 και σε όλους όσους συνέβαλαν και συμμετείχαν!!  :One thumb up: 

Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## arisgrc

Εξαιρετικη δουλεια αν και δεν ειμαι παθων,ελπιζω τα αποτελεσματα να ειναι ανταξια της προσπαθειας που καταβαλλατε και με ενα τσουχτερο προστιμο στον ΟΤΕ αν οντως εκανε τετοια κομπινα  :Respekt:

----------


## ksipsi

> Σήμερα σε κατ'ιδίαν σύντομη συζήτηση, στα πλαίσια της συνέντευξης τύπου του κ. Αλεξαδρίδη, με στέλεχος της ΕΕΤΤ, είδαμε ότι το θέμα είναι περίπλοκο νομικά, αλλά σίγουρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


Γιατι ειναι περιπλοκο ως προς τη νομικη του πτυχη το θεμα ;  :Thinking: 
Τι σου ειπαν οτι ειναι αυτο που το περιπλεκει; Διοτι ετσι οπως το βλεπω (επιπολαια ισως) δεν μπορω να δω κατι που μπορει να το περιπλεξει νομικα, εφοσον βεβαια αποδειχθει και απο την ΕΕΤΤ το TS.

----------


## DamianDoi

συγχαρητηρια παιδια και πιο πολυ συγχαρητηρια MNP-10 ...
ευχομαι να μας πανε ολα καλα. :ROFL:

----------


## tsaros

Θελω προστιμο στον οτε και να αναγκαστει να πληρωσει στον καθενα μας 1 εκατομμυριο ευρω αποζημιωση  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## darkthan

μπραβο παιδια και εγω πεταωωωωω

----------


## hel

Παιδιά μιλάμε και για TS σε rapidshare?

........Auto merged post: hel added 3 Minutes and 35 Seconds later........




> Θελω προστιμο στον οτε και να αναγκαστει να πληρωσει στον καθενα μας 1 εκατομμυριο ευρω αποζημιωση


Και στη ΔΕΗ που έθεσε σε κίνδυνο τα pc μας. :Smile:

----------


## panosAGR

> Οκ, επιδοθηκε στις 11:00 το πρωι και εχει αρ. πρωτοκολλου 12889 (06/03/2008).


Να σαι καλά. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρωτοβουλία και την οργάνωση. Επίσης τον shaq141a που έφερε τις πρώτες αποδείξεις.

----------


## faethie

Συγχαρητήρια, και, ό,τι και να γίνει, όντως σήμερα γράφτηκε ιστορία σ αυτό το forum, γιατί φάνηκε οτι οι Έλληνες χρήστες γίνεται να οργανωθούν και να αντιδράσουν στην καταπάτηση των συνταγματικών τους δικαιωμάτων.
Ξανά συγχαρητήρια σε όλους, και ένα ακόμη μπράβο σε όσους (τυχών) light users που δεν θεώρησαν οτι το θέμα δε τους αφορά, αλλά σωστά αντιλήφθηκαν οτι πρόκειται για μια περίπτωση στην οποία οφείλουμε όλοι να αντιδράσουμε, ακόμη κι αν έχουμε το ιντερνετ μόνο για σερφάρισμα. Καλόν είναι να μην κοιτάμε μόνο το άμεσο και προσωπικό μας συμφέρον (και να ενδιαφερόμαστε μόνο αν μας θίγει άμεσα), αλλά να αναγνωρίζουμε την γενικότερη εικόνα.
Καλή μας επιτυχία.

----------


## hitech444

Μπράβο στον MNP-10 και σε όλους όσους συνεισέφεραν.
Η σύνδεση όντως λειτουργεί άψογα, χωρίς "κόφτη", στην περιοχή μου μετά απο 2 μήνες !!!!.....

----------


## Frontier

Θερμές ευχαριστίες και από εμένα για την άρτια τεκμηριωμένη επιστολή και παρουσίαση.
Σήμερα κατεβάζω χωρίς encryption και τερματίζει η γραμμή.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Kurozuka

Αν παρει προστιμο ο οτε που το θεωρω λογικο,τι τον αποτρεπει να συνεχισει να κανει TS αν τα προστιμα δεν τα πληρωνει?Και εαν τα πληρωνει αυτα τα χρηματα που πανε?

----------


## papajohn

> Αν παρει προστιμο ο οτε που το θεωρω λογικο,τι τον αποτρεπει να συνεχισει να κανει TS αν τα προστιμα δεν τα πληρωνει?Και εαν τα πληρωνει αυτα τα χρηματα που πανε?


Στην ΕΕΤΤ *νομίζω*, απο της οποίας τον κορβανά τρέχει και το πρόγραμμα με τα φοιτητικά laptops.

----------


## harris

> Γιατι ειναι περιπλοκο ως προς τη νομικη του πτυχη το θεμα ;


Δεν είμαι νομικός, οπότε δεν μπορώ ούτε να σου μεταφέρω αυτά που μου ειπώθηκαν καθότι θα τα μεταφέρω στρεβλά  :Smile:

----------


## slow

Παιδιά να πω και εγώ ένα μεγάλο μπράβο κυρίως σε όσους είχαν το «θάρρος» και υπέγραψαν, αλλά και σε όσους βοήθησαν και στήριξαν αυτή τη προσπάθεια που αφορά όλους μας (άσχετα αν πολλοί ακόμη δεν λεν να το καταλάβουν)

Το μεγαλύτερο *ευχαριστώ* νομίζω ότι το οφείλουμε όλοι μας στον *MNP-10* ο οποίος είναι η καρδιά όλης αυτής της προσπάθειας. 
(Χωρίς να θέλω να μειώσω το έργο των υπολοίπων παιδιών της συντονιστικής ομάδας του ADSLgr που βοήθησαν επίσης)

Και για να συνοψίσουμε στο τι έγινε με την βοήθεια του *μέσα σε περίπου μία εβδομάδα* (ενώ το θέμα «πλανιόταν» στον αέρα από τα Χριστούγεννα)

α) μας «μάζεψε»  :Wink:  (από τα διάφορα threads που προσπαθούσαμε να αποδείξουμε ότι δεν ήμασταν ελέφαντες μιλώντας για TS) σε ένα βασικό με σωστό τίτλο, και μας συντόνισε σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια.
β) ανέδειξε και προώθησε το θέμα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο στο forum (μαζί με τον evilhawk)
γ) συνέταξε την επιστολή (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) προς την EETT
δ) ανέλαβε την συγκέντρωση των υπογραφών
ε) μάζεψε τις αποδείξεις (όλων μας) για το TS και έφτιαξε και το videάκι  :One thumb up: 
ε) Κατέθεσε σήμερα την επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ… 
(και άλλα που μπορεί να μου διαφεύγουν αυτή τι στιγμή)

Χωρίς την βοήθεια του ακόμη θα ήμασταν χαμένοι στα «γνωστά» threads και θα αναλωνόμασταν με συζητήσεις του τύπου … «πιστεύω ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει TS» απάντηση «μάθε να ρυθμίζεις τον client σου» ή το ακόμη καλύτερο «άντε βρε άσχετε»

Γι αυτό το μεγαλύτερο μου ευχαριστώ στον *MNP-10*  :Respekt:

----------


## Θάνος

> Παιδιά να πω και εγώ ένα μεγάλο μπράβο κυρίως σε όσους είχαν το «θάρρος» και υπέγραψαν, αλλά και σε όσους βοήθησαν και στήριξαν αυτή τη προσπάθεια που αφορά όλους μας (άσχετα αν πολλοί ακόμη δεν λεν να το καταλάβουν)
> 
> Το μεγαλύτερο *ευχαριστώ* νομίζω ότι το οφείλουμε όλοι μας στον *MNP-10* ο οποίος είναι η καρδιά όλης αυτής της προσπάθειας. 
> (Χωρίς να θέλω να μειώσω το έργο των υπολοίπων παιδιών της συντονιστικής ομάδας του ADSLgr που βοήθησαν επίσης)
> 
> Και για να συνοψίσουμε στο τι έγινε με την βοήθεια του *μέσα σε περίπου μία εβδομάδα* (ενώ το θέμα «πλανιόταν» στον αέρα από τα Χριστούγεννα)
> 
> α) μας «μάζεψε»  (από τα διάφορα threads που προσπαθούσαμε να αποδείξουμε ότι δεν ήμασταν ελέφαντες μιλώντας για TS) σε ένα βασικό με σωστό τίτλο, και μας συντόνισε σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια.
> β) ανέδειξε και προώθησε το θέμα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο στο forum (μαζί με τον evilhawk)
> ...


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## chrisnitro2000

Ρε παιδιά, πώς κάποιοι χρήστες λίγο παραπάνω είδαν κιόλας αποτέλεσμα, μην τρελαθούμε...με το που ακούμπησε το χαρτί στην ΕΕΤΤ ο ΟΤΕ πάτησε το κουμπί :No no:

----------


## jimmakosx

> Παιδιά να πω και εγώ ένα μεγάλο μπράβο κυρίως σε όσους είχαν το «θάρρος» και υπέγραψαν, αλλά και σε όσους βοήθησαν και στήριξαν αυτή τη προσπάθεια που αφορά όλους μας (άσχετα αν πολλοί ακόμη δεν λεν να το καταλάβουν)
> 
> Το μεγαλύτερο *ευχαριστώ* νομίζω ότι το οφείλουμε όλοι μας στον *MNP-10* ο οποίος είναι η καρδιά όλης αυτής της προσπάθειας. 
> (Χωρίς να θέλω να μειώσω το έργο των υπολοίπων παιδιών της συντονιστικής ομάδας του ADSLgr που βοήθησαν επίσης)
> 
> Και για να συνοψίσουμε στο τι έγινε με την βοήθεια του *μέσα σε περίπου μία εβδομάδα* (ενώ το θέμα «πλανιόταν» στον αέρα από τα Χριστούγεννα)
> 
> α) μας «μάζεψε»  (από τα διάφορα threads που προσπαθούσαμε να αποδείξουμε ότι δεν ήμασταν ελέφαντες μιλώντας για TS) σε ένα βασικό με σωστό τίτλο, και μας συντόνισε σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια.
> β) ανέδειξε και προώθησε το θέμα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο στο forum (μαζί με τον evilhawk)
> ...


 :One thumb up:  Σωστός!!!!

----------


## harris

> Ρε παιδιά, πώς κάποιοι χρήστες λίγο παραπάνω είδαν κιόλας αποτέλεσμα, μην τρελαθούμε...με το που ακούμπησε το χαρτί στην ΕΕΤΤ ο ΟΤΕ πάτησε το κουμπί


Ο ΟΤΕ κι η ΕΕΤΤ ξέρουν ότι ετοιμαζόμαστε από την πρώτη στιγμή που ανοίξανε τα πρώτα νήματα και ετοιμαζόμασταν  :Wink: 

Δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει ότι σε κάποιους ήδη βγήκε, αλλά δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση πάντως  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

Το (α) παει και ερχεται, το (β) ειναι evilhawk, το (γ) ειναι μερικως αληθες αφου το διορθωσαμε παρεα μεχρι να παρει την τελικη μορφη, το (δ) ειναι σωστο, το (ε) οχι  :Razz:  , το δευτερο (ε), lol, ηταν επειδη μενω σχετικα κοντα.

Παντως ναι, ενα απ'τα κυρια ζητηματα για μενα ηταν να τελειωνει αυτη η συζητηση "γινεται / δε γινεται" γιατι ηταν φθοροποιος για ολους μας (Σ.Ο. και χρηστες). Μου ηταν αρκετα εμφανες (με δεδομενο οτι εχω αποκτησει εκτενη...εμπειρια απ'τη HOL παλαιοτερα) να πω "ναι, αυτο βρωμαει TS".

Παντως η ενεργη συμμετοχη σας, εντος και εκτος του forum, (το θεμα πλεον εχει παρει μεγαλες διαστασεις στο ελληνικο internet - σε βαθμο που η κοινοποιηση σε περιοδικα του ειδικου τυπου θα ειναι τουλαχιστον μειωτικη γι'αυτα, αφου θα θεωρουσε οτι δεν αντιλαμβανονται τι εγινε, - οταν η επιστολη εχει ~1000 downloads) ηταν καθοριστικης σημασιας.

----------


## GeoCam

Παιδια εγω δυστηχος δεν εχω δει ακομα διαφορα στα dl ακομα σερνετε το dc σε τραγικα επιπεδα για 24ρα!!!! προστοπαρον υπομονη μεχρη να δουμε τι θα γεινει...

----------


## dimangelid

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την συμμετοχή σε αυτή την κίνηση. Εύχομαι να υπάρξει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα για να μάθουν ότι δεν είμαστε κορόιδα και να μην μας κοροϊδεύουν (γιατί αυτό κάνουν, ενώ υπήρχαν χειροπιαστές αποδείξεις αρνούνταν τα πάντα) . Εννοείται ότι είμαι μέσα σε αυτούς που υπέγραψαν.

----------


## jimmakosx

Εγώ παιδιά δεν έχω δει βελτίωση. Δεν ξέρω τι λένε μερικοί φίλοι αλλά εγώ ακόμα σέρνομαι! :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Gun: οτενετ

----------


## Θάνος

Υπομονή παιδιά, υπομονή.. :Smoker:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Παιδιά να πω και εγώ ένα μεγάλο μπράβο κυρίως σε όσους είχαν το «θάρρος» και υπέγραψαν, αλλά και σε όσους βοήθησαν και στήριξαν αυτή τη προσπάθεια που αφορά όλους μας (άσχετα αν πολλοί ακόμη δεν λεν να το καταλάβουν)
> 
> Το μεγαλύτερο *ευχαριστώ* νομίζω ότι το οφείλουμε όλοι μας στον *MNP-10* ο οποίος είναι η καρδιά όλης αυτής της προσπάθειας. 
> (Χωρίς να θέλω να μειώσω το έργο των υπολοίπων παιδιών της συντονιστικής ομάδας του ADSLgr που βοήθησαν επίσης)
> 
> Και για να συνοψίσουμε στο τι έγινε με την βοήθεια του *μέσα σε περίπου μία εβδομάδα* (ενώ το θέμα «πλανιόταν» στον αέρα από τα Χριστούγεννα)
> 
> α) μας «μάζεψε»  (από τα διάφορα threads που προσπαθούσαμε να αποδείξουμε ότι δεν ήμασταν ελέφαντες μιλώντας για TS) σε ένα βασικό με σωστό τίτλο, και μας συντόνισε σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια.
> β) ανέδειξε και προώθησε το θέμα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο στο forum (μαζί με τον evilhawk)
> ...


ΣΩΣΤΟ σε βρισκω φιλε μου βεβαια το ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ παει για μενα σε ολη την ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΟΜΑΔΑ του www.adslgr.com (ασχετα αν διαφωνω καμια φορα σε προσωπικο επιπεδο μαζι τους) αναγνωριζω το εργο που κανουν εδω και μακαρι η πλειοψηφια των χρηστων να συνεργαζοντουσαν μαζι τους αντι να τσακωνεται τοτε να δειτε τι δυναμη θα ειχαμε απεναντι στην καθε εταιρεια.

και παλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για την προσπαθεια.

----------


## Korfio

Σε τούτη τη χώρα μόνο ομαδικά γίνονται αποτελεσματικά οι διεκδικήσεις. Ελπίζω να μην πέσει η επιστολή μας σε κάποιο κάλαθο αχρήστων. Εγώ πάντως μόλις βάλει η Forthnet δίκτυο στην Κέρκυρα θα μετακινηθώ εκεί άμεσα.

Τα συγχαρητήριά μου σε όσους βοήθησαν στην οργάνωση της προσπάθειας αυτής.

----------


## vedder

Αρχικά θέλω να πω καλησπέρα σε όλους, και καλώς σας βρήκα.
Δεν ειμαι και παρα πολύ σχετικός με τα τεχνολογικά, αλλά κάποια πράγματα τα καταλαβαίνω.
Τί με έφερε εδώ?
Κάτι σα φρίκη :Razz:  :Smile: 
 δηλαδή τις τελευταίες ημέρες διαπίστωσα ενα "σούρσιμο" στο utorrent client (1.7)
αλλά όχι μόνο. Το πρόβλημα επεκτείνεται και στο σερφάρισμα.
Ψάχνοντας, έφτασα εδώ, όπου από κάποιο άλλο site, έμαθα για την επιστολή που ετοιμάζατε.
Ετσι βρίσκομαι κοντά σας.
Διάβασα και τις 50 σελίδες του θρέντ και από τη μεριά μου θα ήθελα κι εγώ να συγχαρώ τα παιδιά για τη πρωτοβουλία τους.
Ελπίζω να δούμε άσπρη μέρα, γιατί τα νεύρα μου έχουν κυριολεκτικά γίνει κλιματόβεργες εδώ και μία εβδομάδα περίπου.

Θα ήθελα βέβαια να ζητήσω και τη συμβουλή σας, φαντάζομαι όμως οτι εδώ δεν είναι το σωστό μέρος.
Καλό σας βράδυ :Smile:  :Respekt:

----------


## MNP-10

> Το πρόβλημα επεκτείνεται και στο σερφάρισμα.
> ...
> Θα ήθελα βέβαια να ζητήσω και τη συμβουλή σας, φαντάζομαι όμως οτι εδώ δεν είναι το σωστό μέρος.
> Καλό σας βράδυ



Οντως το μερος δεν ειναι καταλληλο, αλλα θα σου πω οτι το συρσιμο στο σερφαρισμα δειχνει γενικοτερο προβλημα και οχι traffic shaping. Κατι αλλο παιζει στην περιπτωση σου.  :Wink:

----------


## EcoG

> σε βαθμο που η κοινοποιηση σε περιοδικα του ειδικου τυπου θα ειναι τουλαχιστον μειωτικη γι'αυτα, αφου θα θεωρουσε οτι δεν αντιλαμβανονται τι εγινε,


Φίλε MNP-10, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα περιοδικά παρακολουθούν καθημερινά τα φόρα του adslgr.com. (Μάλιστα, από τις 100 υπογραφές που μάζεψες, η μία τουλάχιστο ανήκει σε συντάκτη ενός από αυτά). Δυστυχώς όμως στα περιοδικά για να δημοσιευτεί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, για λόγους δεοντολογίας, είτε πρέπει πρώτα να αποδεχθεί η ΕΕΤΤ την καταγγελία ως βάσιμη, είτε να γίνει έγγραφη καταγγελία στο περιοδικό, (οπότε τότε κατά τα γνωστά, η καταγγελία κοινοποιείται στον καταγγελόμενο και δημοσιεύεται μαζί με την απάντηση του, στη στήλη της αλληλογραφίας). Είναι γνωστό ότι ο έντυπος τύπος είναι πολύ πιο δυσκίνητος και συντηρητικός από τον ηλεκτρονικό και δη το Internet.

----------


## Jazzer

Σήμερα, η εφημερίδα Metropolis, που διανέμεται δωρεάν στους σταθμούς του Μετρό, έχει εκτενές άρθρο για το όλο θέμα στη σελίδα 16 με τίτλο " Περιορισμοί στο Διαδίκτυο"  και αναφέρει την κίνηση από την κοινότητά μας.
Το θέμα αναλύει ο δικός μας Αλέξανδρος.  :One thumb up:

----------


## TrObAs

Έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο , οι διαχειριστές του adslgr.com έκαναν κάτι που όπως είπαν πολύ είναι πρωτοφανές για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα , να οργανώσουν τους χρήστες του ελληνικού Internet και να δείξουν ότι γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά πια είναι τα δικαιώματα μας σαν χρήστες. Σημαντικό θεωρώ ακόμη και το γεγονός ότι δυο από τις μεγαλύτερες ελληνικές σελίδες (κοινότητες) στην Ελλάδα “adslgr.com & insomnia.gr” στον χώρο της πληροφορικής συνεργάσθηκαν για να ενημερωθούν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότεροι χρήστες για αυτή την προσπάθεια.

Σίγουρα το μεγαλύτερο ευχαριστώ πρέπει να πάει στον MNP-10 καθώς σπατάλησε  και πολύτιμο προσωπικό του χρόνο.

Συγχωρέστε με και για την πολυλογία μου…….

Συνεχίστε την καλή δουλειά! 

Υ.Γ. Διάβασα ότι ο ΕΕΤΤ θα ανακοινώσει χρονοδιάγραμμα για την τοποθέτηση οπτικών ινών στο σπίτι  (Fiber to Home) που λένε ότι μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι τα 100 Mbps χωρίς τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται με το ADSL 2+.
Τότε τι θα κάνουν οι πάροχοι θα σου τάζουν 100 Mbps και θα σε αφήνουν να πάρεις 2 Mbps…….

----------


## papajohn

Παιδια, δε ξέρω τι συμβαίνει αλλα σήμερα βλέπω ξανά 500k/sec σε torrent με unencrypted client! Κάποιου ίδρωσε το αυτί??
EDIT: έφτασε και 800k/sec!

----------


## kostask

Μήπως τώρα αρχίσει η ιστορία της γάτας με το ποντίκι?

Τώρα που το θέμα "βράζει" το TS γίνεται off και αφού κοπάσει η ιστορία μετά από κάποιο διάστημα πάλι TS on :Thinking:  ειδικά αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας ότι μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει ξεκαθαρίσει το scheme με βάση το οποίο εφαρμόζουν TS μια και το πρόβλημα δεν το είχαν όλοι

----------


## cca

Το θέμα ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να λήξει αν δεν πάρει επισήμως θέση η ΕΕΤΤ. Μπορεί σήμερα να το βγάλανε, αλλά ποιος μας λέει ότι δεν θα το ξαναβάλουν σε 1 βδομάδα, 1 μήνα, 3 τέρμινα?

----------


## shaq141a

Χαχαχα. Και εμένα φαίνεται να το έβγαλε.... Χαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## tsaros

Kαι σε μενα μια απο τα ιδια
μαλλον θα καηκε απο την διακοπη ρευματος η τραφινγκσαπιερα!

----------


## jimrude

> Χαχαχα. Και εμένα φαίνεται να το έβγαλε.... Χαχαχαχαχα.





> Kαι σε μενα μια απο τα ιδια
> μαλλον θα καηκε απο την διακοπη ρευματος η τραφινγκσαπιερα!


το γεγονος οτι λειπουν αρκετες χιλιαδες χρηστες ανα πασα στιγμη λογω διακοπων της δεη δεν το σκεφτηκε κανεις δηλ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Οντως το μερος δεν ειναι καταλληλο, αλλα θα σου πω οτι το συρσιμο στο σερφαρισμα δειχνει γενικοτερο προβλημα και οχι traffic shaping. Κατι αλλο παιζει στην περιπτωση σου


ναι βεβαια... η HTTP κινηση δεν γινεται classify απο τα DPI συστηματα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . Σε περιπτωση που μας διαφευγει παντως, h HTTP κινηση καταλαμβανει περιπου το 30% της συνολικης κινησης  :Wink:  ... Κι αν βαλεις και τα masqueraded/obfuscated P2P, ειναι ακομα περισσοτερη.

----------


## Beelzebub

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στο site γιατί αν δεν υπήρχε οι περισσότεροι θα είμασταν άσχετοι με adsl και θα μας έπιαναν κορόιδα...Τώρα τα έχουν βρει μπαστούνια

----------


## jimrude

> To ποσοτό αυτό δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση 50%. Το πραγματικό ποσοστό είναι πολύ χαμηλότερο του 1%.


συμφωνω οτι το ποσοστο ειναι πολυ μικροτερο απο 50%! Δεν μπορει ομως να δικαιολογηθει αλλιως τετοια διαφορα μεταξυ των clients στο forthnet τεστ (40KB/s - 90KB/s (κι οχι 70 που ειδα την 1η φορα)) , αφου υποτιθεται πως δεν υπαρχει καποιου ειδους limiting... Οσο για τα παρακατω




> Μάλιστα αν ο client φάει πόρτα πάει αμέσως στον επόμενο διαθέσιμο της peerlist. Οπότε δεν είναι και κάτι σημαντικό. Σε τόσο καλά seeded torrents που είναι μάλιστα και public έχει τεράστια σημασία το DHT και το PEX. Εκεί είναι που υπερτερεί ο Deluge σε σύγκριση με τον ABC.


DHT (και κατ επεκταση PEX) ειναι πολυ ωραια lookup features, "δανεισμενα" απο αλλες P2P τεχνολογιες, αλλα, οπως ηδη εγραψα, ειναι *lookup* features, δεν πολυ-επηρρεαζουν το download speed.

Οποτε, η απορια μου παραμενει... αλλα απ οτι φαινεται, μονο εγω απορω.

----------


## shaq141a

> συμφωνω οτι το ποσοστο ειναι πολυ μικροτερο απο 50%! Δεν μπορει ομως να δικαιολογηθει αλλιως τετοια διαφορα μεταξυ των clients στο forthnet τεστ (40KB/s - 90KB/s (κι οχι 70 που ειδα την 1η φορα)) , αφου υποτιθεται πως δεν υπαρχει καποιου ειδους limiting... Οσο για τα παρακατω
> 
> 
> 
> DHT (και κατ επεκταση PEX) ειναι πολυ ωραια lookup features, "δανεισμενα" απο αλλες P2P τεχνολογιες, αλλα, οπως ηδη εγραψα, ειναι *lookup* features, δεν πολυ-επηρρεαζουν το download speed.
> 
> Οποτε, η απορια μου παραμενει... αλλα απ οτι φαινεται, μονο εγω απορω.


Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Οι σύγχρονοι clients κάνουν δοκιμές με όσους περισσότερους peers μπορούν και τελικά κρατάνε μονάχα αυτούς που είναι γρήγοροι. Αυτό όμως προυποθέτει γνώση από τον client μεγάλου αριθμού peers. Αυτό είναι δυνατόν μονάχα με το DHT και το PEX. Δηλαδή ο ABC έχει μείνει να γνωρίζει την IP 50 peers οπότε ότι καταφέρει από αυτούς. Αντίθετα ο Deluge με το DHT και το PEX μπορεί να δοκιμάζει π.χ. 500 peers για να δει πιοι του κάνουν.

----------


## anon

Eπιπλέον η 4ΝΕΤ είναι πιο "μπουκωμένη" αφού δεν κάνει TS... Αυτό που το βάζεις; Ο ΟΤΕ απο την στιγμή που έβαλε μπρός το TS, ουσιαστικά "άδειασε" το δίκτυο του, σε εθνικό αλλά και διεθνές επίπεδο.

----------


## Jazzer

> Ο ΟΤΕ απο την στιγμή που έβαλε μπρός το TS, ουσιαστικά "άδειασε" το δίκτυο του, σε εθνικό αλλά και διεθνές επίπεδο.


Kαι "έσωσε" και το ταμείο του, είναι ακριβή η αναβάθμιση της σύνδεσης με το εξωτερικό. :Wink:

----------


## vavis

adslgr, οργανωση, ομαδικη δουλεια, αποφασιστικοτητα, θαρρος, γνωση, τολμη, εκφραση, διαβουλευση, σωστα συμπερασματα και timing, τρελλα, φιλοτιμο, διαθεση, 
ειναι μερικες μονο λεξεις που μου ερχονται στο μυαλο και που χαρακτηριζουν (ευτυχως) ακομη την τρελλο-ρατσα μας, οταν διαβαζω αυτο το post και βλεπω την γεματη παθος,
υπερηφανη αρνηση μας να σκυβουμε το κεφαλι στον εκαστοτε ¨δυνατο¨, που προσπαθει να γεμισει την τσεπη του, αδειαζοντας την δικια μας,
θεωρωντας οτι του Ελληνα ο τραχηλος εχει συνηθισει τις σφαλιαρες... :Wink: 


*Μπραβο* ρε παιδια !!!  :Clap:  :Clap:  *Μπραβο σε ολους σας - μας !*  :Respekt: 

*KEEP GOING*  :One thumb up:

----------


## jimrude

> Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Οι σύγχρονοι clients κάνουν δοκιμές με όσους περισσότερους peers μπορούν και τελικά κρατάνε μονάχα αυτούς που είναι γρήγοροι. Αυτό όμως προυποθέτει γνώση από τον client μεγάλου αριθμού peers. Αυτό είναι δυνατόν μονάχα με το DHT και το PEX. Δηλαδή ο ABC έχει μείνει να γνωρίζει την IP 50 peers οπότε ότι καταφέρει από αυτούς. Αντίθετα ο Deluge με το DHT και το PEX μπορεί να δοκιμάζει π.χ. 500 peers για να δει πιοι του κάνουν.


Επετρεψε μου να διαφωνησω εν μερη. Ολα τα μοντερνα p2p protcols και κατα συνεπεια κι οι αντιστοιχοι p2p clients εχουν ενσωματωσει -εδω και χρονια- ranking συστηματα. Η κατανομη των hash tables θοηθα τρομερα στο να ειναι up-to-date οι λιστες με τους clients και μειωνει σημαντικα τα lookup delays, αλλα μεχρι εκει.




> Eπιπλέον η 4ΝΕΤ είναι πιο "μπουκωμένη" αφού δεν κάνει TS... Αυτό που το βάζεις; Ο ΟΤΕ απο την στιγμή που έβαλε μπρός το TS, ουσιαστικά "άδειασε" το δίκτυο του, σε εθνικό αλλά και διεθνές επίπεδο.


Γενικα, θα προτιμουσα να μεναμε στα facts. Μεσα σε 2 γραμμες μεταφερεις καποιες υποθεσεις σου ως δεδομενα, κακως κατα τη γνωμη μου. Προσωπικα δεν ξερω τι utliziation εχει η forthnet στα ζευκτικα της. Εσυ? Επισης, σιγουρα δεν ξερω τι ειδους πολιτικες εφαρμοζει στο δικτυο της. Εσυ πως εισαι σιγουρος? Αντιστοιχα, δεν ξερω για τα κυκλωματα του οτε, ουτε για τις πολιτικες του. Δε λεω, θεμιτο ειναι να εχεις καλυτερη πληροφορηση απο μενα. Τοση βεβαιοτητα ομως? Τοσο καλες ειναι οι πηγες σου?

Τα δικα μου facts παντως ειναι οτι σαν light p2p user, κατεβαζω με 40KB/s sustained στο σπιτι μου (peak hours) και εως 80KB/s (non peak hours). Εχω ομως εμπειριες (προσωπικες) απο οτε (σε αλλα DSLAMs) με χειροτερα d/l speeds, μεχρι και 10KB/s (και ακομα λιγοτερο). Εχουν υπαρξει μερες (συνεχομενες) που η ταχυτητα μου ανεβαινει κι αλλες που κατεβαινει. Μπορω να κανω 100δες υποθεσεις: απο "μπουκωματα" στον upstream provider μεχρι επιλεκτικο rate limiting ή traffic shaping (απο L2 μεχρι και L7) και απο αλλαγες στα overbooking ratios (στο DSLAM) μεχρι bad network design. Μ ολες αυτες τις υποθεσεις μπορω να φτιαξω πολλα σεναρια Ε.Φ. Αυτη ειναι η διαφορα μας. Εγω παραδεχομαι οτι δεν εχω ολα τ απαραιτητα στοιχεια για ν "αποφασισω" τι εχει συμβει. Η σιγουρια σου (οπως και μερικων αλλων) με προβληματιζει

----------


## nm96027

Να σας ενημερώσω πως η ΕΕΤΤ *ΗΔΗ* επεξεργάζεται την καταγγελια και μπορει να υπαρξουν συντομα εξελιξεις.

----------


## tp!

Και εγώ σήμερα με azureus χωρίς κρυπτογράφηση κλπ κατεβάζω χωρίς πρόβλημα!!!
Βγήκε;, φταίει η διακοπή ρεύματος; 
Αν και νομίζω θα είναι για λίγο…

----------


## anon

@jimrude Εχοντας φτιάξει το βίντεο οτενετ vs forthnet και μια λογική ελέγχου που δεν χωρά αμφσβήτηση, μπορώ με σιγουριά να πώ, ότι κατα την διάρκεια τουλάχιστον που φτιάξαμε το βίντεο, όντως η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ έκανε TS. Μπορεί να έκανε και η 4ΝΕΤ αλλά όχι στον κραυγαλέο βαθμό της Οτενετ. Απο την αρχή είδαμε ότι ορισμένοι ανέφεραν ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα, και στην διαμαρτυρία είχαμε ζητήσει ακριβώς αυτό, όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα. TS μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις με ότι κριτήρια θες, περιορίζεσαι απο τις ικανότητες της μηχανής που χρησιμοποιείς (πχ NetEnforcer). Mπορεί να το κάνεις και ανα IP, περιοχή ή οτιδήποτε άλλο συνδιασμό σκεφτείς.

Το τεστ που έγινε δεν αφήνει περιθώρια καμμιάς αμφιβολίας. Δεν υπάρχουν μπουκώματα στην γραμμή, κανενός είδους, γιαυτό και πιάνει 100+Κbps με deluge ή με http transfer. Αρα δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες για DSLAM, εθνικό δίκτυο ή διεθνές δίκτυο ή ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς. Δεν χρειάζεται να γνωρίζω τα εσωτερικά του ΟΤΕ, το αντίθετο μαλιστα. Η αντιμετώπιση είναι τύπου black boχ, όπου χρησιμοποιείς συγκεκριμένα inputs και βλέπεις τα output. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι το download με un-encrypted ή encrypted torrent client ή με http transfer, και μάλιστα και με δευτερο πάροχο στην ίδια ακριβώς γραμμή την ίδια χρονική στιγμή. 

Τίποτα απο όλα τα σενάρια που περιέγραψες, και πίστεψέ με ξέρω γιατί πράγμα μιλάω δεν ισχύει, και ναι είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος όσο και να σε προβληματίζει. Υπόψη ότι εγώ ήμουν αυτός που έγινε στόχος όταν ανέφερα και υποστήριζα ότι το πακετοπρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζαμε πριν 2-3 χρόνια είχε να κάνει επίσης με heavy downloading σε ποσοστο μεγαλύτερο απο το αντιστοιχούν contention ratio που δίνανε στα DSLAM....

----------


## tsaros

"Aθανατη Ελλαδα" με το που εγινε η καταγγελια ξαφνικα ολα φτιαξανε.. :Whistle:

----------


## jimmakosx

Εγώ πάντως ακόμα τίποτα! Υπομονή αδέρφια!!!

----------


## 21706

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος ειδικός στο θέμα αυτό να μας πει
με ποιον τρόπο γίνεται το TS; Υποθέτω ότι η τεχνική
είναι γνωστή σε κάθε πάροχο. Χρειάζεται να εφοδιαστεί
με κάποια μηχανήματα ή προγράμματα; Είναι ακριβά;
Πρέπει να ασχοληθούν πολλοί υπάλληλοί του στην
παρακολούθηση/ρύθμιση του TS ή αρκεί ένας τεχνικός
στην Αθήνα για όλη αυτή την επιχείρηση.

----------


## naoh

Χαιρετίζω και εγώ την κίνηση του Forum.
Υπάρχει αδήριτη ανάγκη όλοι μας, ως καταναλωτές, να καταγγέλουμε κάθε καταπάτηση των δικαιωμάτων μας και όχι μόνο όσον αφορά τις ADSL συνδέσεις.

Έχω και εγώ τα γνωστά προβλήματα εδώ και 3-4 βδομάδες αλλά μόλις σήμερα έμαθα από μια free-press εφημερίδα ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί χρήστες που έχουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με τον ίδιο πάροχο.

Δυστυχώς για μένα δεν πρόλαβα να πάρω μέρος στη σημερινή καταγγελία των 100( :One thumb up: )
Φαντάζομαι οτί θα υπάρχουν και αρκετοί άλλοι που το πληροφορήθηκαν σήμερα.

Ίσως μια ακόμη ομαδική καταγγελία είναι εφικτή.

Μιας και που είμαι πληροφορικάριος εντυπωσιάζομαι από την άμεση επίλυση που είδαν κάποιοι.
Αν αυτό συνέβη, και δεν έχει σχέση με τη ΔΕΗ, τότε αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν σταμάτησε/περιορίστηκε το TS απλώς εξαιρεθήκαν από το TS κάποιοι χρήστες  (..και μάλιστα αυτοί που το τόλμησαν να το καταγγείλουν...)

----------


## euri

> Kαι "έσωσε" και το ταμείο του, είναι ακριβή η αναβάθμιση της σύνδεσης με το εξωτερικό.


Γκουχ γκουχ...

Σε οργουελικούς κόσμους, μερικά ζώα είναι πιο ίσα από τα άλλα  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

> Αν αυτό συνέβη, και δεν έχει σχέση με τη ΔΕΗ, τότε αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν σταμάτησε/περιορίστηκε το TS απλώς εξαιρεθήκαν από το TS κάποιοι χρήστες  (..και μάλιστα αυτοί που το τόλμησαν να το καταγγείλουν...)


Η ΕΕΤΤ μπορει να εχει τα στοιχεια τους, αλλα ο ΟΤΕ δε τα γνωριζει ωστε να τους βγαλει απ'το TS scheme.   :Wink:  Θα πρεπει να το κανει γενικοτερα - αν οχι σε ολους, τουλαχιστον σε μεγαλες ομαδες στοχοποιημενων.




> Θα μπορούσε κάποιος ειδικός στο θέμα αυτό να μας πει
> με ποιον τρόπο γίνεται το TS; Υποθέτω ότι η τεχνική
> είναι γνωστή σε κάθε πάροχο. Χρειάζεται να εφοδιαστεί
> με κάποια μηχανήματα ή προγράμματα; Είναι ακριβά;
> Πρέπει να ασχοληθούν πολλοί υπάλληλοί του στην
> παρακολούθηση/ρύθμιση του TS ή αρκεί ένας τεχνικός
> στην Αθήνα για όλη αυτή την επιχείρηση.


Ειναι καποια μηχανηματα τα οποια τρεχουν ενα προγραμματακι το οποιο το ρυθμιζει ο παροχος αναλογα με τι θελει να κοψει. Δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα ακριβα. Δεν γνωριζω ποσο αποκεντροποιημενος ειναι ο ελεγχος του εξοπλισμου του ΟΤΕ και αν το NOC τους ελεγχει τα παντα απ'την Αθηνα, αλλα αμα γινεται ετσι, τοτε δε θα ηταν δυσκολο να μπορει να γινει απο Αθηνα. Παντως οταν κοπηκε η οπτικη τον Νοεμβριο, κοπηκαν ολα τα p2p γενικοτερα παντου - με την επανεναρξη της internetικης κινησης.

----------


## naoh

> Η ΕΕΤΤ μπορει να εχει τα στοιχεια τους, αλλα ο ΟΤΕ δε τα γνωριζει ωστε να τους βγαλει απ'το TS scheme.   Θα πρεπει να το κανει γενικοτερα - αν οχι σε ολους, τουλαχιστον σε μεγαλες ομαδες στοχοποιημενων.



Φαντάζομαι ότι είναι εφικτό να υπάρξουν εξαιρέσεις σε όσους έχουν static IPs. 
Ίσως λίγο ακραία ακόμα και για τις dynamic IPs θα μπορούσαν να δίνονται από ξεχωριστή δεξαμενή 
IP η οποία δεν θα έχει προβλήματα (..απλώς μια σκέψη κάνω μιας και δεν έχω δουλέψει σε τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρία...)

----------


## Delios64bit

Εκανα καποιες δοκιμές για το TS στην γραμμή μου με P2P και παρατήρησα περίεργα πράγματα αρχικά ήμουν έτοιμος να πειτστώ οτι κατι παίζει ασχημο με τα P2P παιζοντας με encryption on off αλλα μετα απο δοκιμες καταλαβα οτι απλα μπερδευτικε το πράμα και με αφηνε να καταβαζω ανετα με 800-900ΚΒ/s ειτε είχα κρυπτογράφιση είτε όχι. Βέβαια στις περισσότερες κινήσεις μου δεδομένων στο δικτυο βάζω κρυπτογραφηση by default και ίσως γιαυτο ποτε να μην είχα πρόβλημα αλλα θα διερευνύσω το θέμα απο Τρίτη μεσω των προσβάσεων μου διοτι πιστεύω οτι είτε είναι απο ρουτινούλα της HUAWEI είτε γίνετε είναι κατι  customised. Αυτο που θα μάθω είναι εαν εγινε εσκεμένα ή απλως κάποιος πειραματίζετε διοτι και πάλι θα πω οτι το να περιορίζει την κίνηση συγκεκριμένων δεδομένων απο ένα δίκτυο που είναι ελεύθερο νομίζω οτι είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο και μαλιστα κακόγουστο αν όχι ανοησία οταν τελικά υπαρχουν λειτουργίες encryption στους clients. H αίτηση στην EETT θα είχε νόημα εάν η ΕΕΤΤ είχε την δύναμη να ελενξει όλο το σύστημα που αφορά το ADSL του ΟΤΕ... (Τι είπα τώρα?>?>) Τελος πάντων ενα χαρτί είναι αντε κομμάτια να γίνει ας υπάρχει. Πάντως πρεπει να ψαχτουμε όσοι παίζουμε μετω OTEnet οι υπόλοιποι δεν έχουν κανενα λόγο να ανυσηχούν αμα νομιμοποιηθεί ο ΟΤΕ σιγουρα θα το βάλουν όλοι απλα θα σκληρύνουμε το encryption και τοτε θα ησυχάσουμε. Εκτος αν σκευτούν να γινουμε όλοι ενα τεράστιο Intranet με domain κλπ

----------


## MNP-10

800-900 unencrypted = δεν εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## shaq141a

Το encryption ανιχνεύεται στις παλαιότερες εκδόσεις των clients. Μονάχα οι τελευταίες περνάνε το throlling. Αν μάλιστα οι devs του deluge δεν είχαν βρει τον τρόπο να ξεπερνάνε το TS τώρα δεν θα είχαμε τίποτα για να αμυνθούμε στο TS. Ακούγεται έντονα ότι οι devs των μtorrent και azureus αναπτύσουν νέα τεχνική encryption οπότε αναμένουμε και νέο αποτέλεσμα.

EDIT.

Να σημειώσω ότι το unencrypted δεν είναι απόλυτο μιας και είναι δυνατόν να τύχουμε να συνδεθούμε με encryption (περιεργα πράγματα). Π.χ. σήμερα δοκίμασα χωρις encryption και κατέβαζα full μέχρι που διαπίστωσα ότι είχα συνδεθεί με ένα seedbox με encryption (σύμφωνα με την peerlist του μtorrent). Όταν έβαλα την ΙΡ του στο ΙΡfilter.dat ή κατάσταση γύρισε στην γνωστή πραγματικότητα.

----------


## anon

Οντως απο την ίδια σύνδεση με το γνωστό βίντεο, νέα προσπάθεια με τον κακό παλαιό και άχρηστο ABC client (non encrypted). Να μην ξεχνάτε όμως ότι μεγάλο ποσοστό των συνδρομητών είναι εκτός λειτουργίας λόγω διακοπών ρεύματος, άρα είναι πολύ εύκολο πλέον να υπάρχει "αέρας" στο bw ακόμη και χωρίς TS.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Σήμερα, η εφημερίδα Metropolis, που διανέμεται δωρεάν στους σταθμούς του Μετρό, έχει εκτενές άρθρο για το όλο θέμα στη σελίδα 16 με τίτλο " Περιορισμοί στο Διαδίκτυο"  και αναφέρει την κίνηση από την κοινότητά μας.
> Το θέμα αναλύει ο δικός μας Αλέξανδρος.


Ποιος φφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφανταστικός συμφορουμίτης θα ανεβάσει το άρθρο ή θα δώσει ένα σχετικό λινκ ?  :Smile:

----------


## MNP-10

Παω να το φτιαξω τωρα.

----------


## jimmakosx

> Παω να το φτιαξω τωρα.


Είσαι ωραίος  :One thumb up:

----------


## MNP-10

Οκ ετοιμο: http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=182884

----------


## Shadowjump

Μπας και οντως το βγαλανε το TS γιατι μας πηραν πρεφα?
Κατεβαζω τωρα με το παλιο κλασικο μTorrent 1.7.7 που ειχα προβληματα με το TS και κατεβαζω τερμα (1.3ΜΒ/s).

----------


## kostelo

Και μενα σημερα κατεβαζει με φουλ ταχυτητα με την 1.7.7.  :Smile:

----------


## NeVeN

το κέρατο μου με την 24ρα τους και τα 30 ευρώ. 

Πότε θα έρθουν αποτελέσματα της ερευνας της ΕΕΤΤ?

----------


## moutos

Απλα δείχνω τη μέτρηση σήμερα..... σε γραμμή 2048/256 οτε
                                                       Χ Ω Ρ Ι Σ   Λ Ο Γ Ι Α

----------


## MNP-10

Η ταχυτητα του web speed δεν ηταν ποτε θεμα. Μιλαμε για την ταχυτητα των P2P (torrent, dc, κτλ)

----------


## Collective_Soul

Παιδια μην σας παρασερνουν οι υψηλες ταχυτητες ειναι λογω της πτωσης του ρευματος σε διαφορες περιοχες

----------


## MNP-10

> Παιδια μην σας παρασερνουν οι υψηλες ταχυτητες ειναι λογω της πτωσης του ρευματος σε διαφορες περιοχες


Θα φανει σε λιγες μερες (καθημερινοτητα + ομαλοτητα στην τροφοδοτηση).

----------


## geocorfumadman

Δεν ξέρω αν ΟΤΕ  λειτούργησε αυθόρμητα και αυτόνομα αλλά για κοιτάξτε κι αυτήν την πρωτοβουλία του ΟΠΙ (Οργανισμός Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας υπαγόμενος στο υπουργείο Πολιτισμού) που εντελώς τυχαία συνέπεσε χρονικά με την ανεπιτυχή προσπάθεια του ΟΤΕ για TS στα κρυφά...
http://web.opi.gr/portal/page/portal...sultation.html
http://www.opi.gr/opifiles/consultat...nsultation.pdf
Συμπεράσματα δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε αλλά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να σκεφτεί πονηρά...
Συγχαρητήρια για την πρωτοβουλία και ένα τεράστιο μπράβο για το θάρρος και την αρτιότητα των κινήσεων σας...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δεν ξέρω αν ΟΤΕ  λειτούργησε αυθόρμητα και αυτόνομα αλλά για κοιτάξτε κι αυτήν την πρωτοβουλία του ΟΠΙ (Οργανισμός Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας υπαγόμενος στο υπουργείο Πολιτισμού) που εντελώς τυχαία συνέπεσε χρονικά με την *ανεπιτυχή προσπάθεια του ΟΤΕ για TS στα κρυφά*...
> http://web.opi.gr/portal/page/portal...sultation.html
> http://www.opi.gr/opifiles/consultat...nsultation.pdf
> Συμπεράσματα δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε αλλά όποιος θέλει μπορεί να σκεφτεί πονηρά...
> Συγχαρητήρια για την πρωτοβουλία και ένα τεράστιο μπράβο για το θάρρος και την αρτιότητα των κινήσεων σας...


Κρυφό είναι κάτι που μπορείς να κρύψεις. 
Αυτό δεν κρύβεται.
Απλά ίσως να μην περίμενε τόσο άμεση αντίδραση.

----------


## geocorfumadman

> Κρυφό είναι κάτι που μπορείς να κρύψεις. 
> Αυτό δεν κρύβεται.
> Απλά ίσως να μην περίμενε τόσο άμεση αντίδραση.


Κρυφό εννοούσα απ΄τους τωρινούς και μελλοντικούς πελάτες του όσον αφορά όρους του συμβολαίου που κάνουν όταν τον διαλέγουν ως παροχέα...

----------


## pnikolo

Ριξτε μια ματια εδω  :Thinking:  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...76&postcount=1

----------


## Shadowjump

Δεν καταλαβα, τι ακριβως εκανε? Δεν βλεπω και καμια ιδιαιτερη ρυθμιση.

----------


## Georgios1974

Αν ένας provider έχει πρόβλημα με τους χρήστες που κάνουν βαριά χρήση πρέπει να βγεί να το πει στα ίσια *και να προσφέρει και ένα πακέτο για αυτούς*, όχι να βγαίνει μαρκετίστικα και να λέει "δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ", "είμαστε όσο γρήγοροι είναι οι άλλοι αλλά πιο αξιόπιστοι", κοκ. Ας πούνε, δίνουμε γραμμή 24 ΜΒιτ για όλους μέχρι τόσα GByte/ μήνα και για όσους είναι πεινασμένοι και το πακέτο με 10* GByte/ μήνα.

Το θέμα απλά μας δείχνει τι θα γίνει όταν οι εταιρείες κινηθούν σοβαρά ενάντια στους provider.. και μπορούν να κόψουν και utorrent αν θέλουν αλλά μαζί θα πρέπει να κόψουν internet radio, web tv κοκ , και θα σηκωθούν και οι πέτρες να τους χτυπάνε (βλέπε Comcast)

----------


## giorgosts

> Ριξτε μια ματια εδω  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...76&postcount=1





> Δεν καταλαβα, τι ακριβως εκανε? Δεν βλεπω και καμια ιδιαιτερη ρυθμιση.


Αυτός είχε απεριόριστο το upload και μπούκωσε τη γραμμή.

----------


## Tilemaxx

ρε παιδια αυτο αληθευει εχω conn-x 1mbit και το utorrent κατεβαζει χειροτερα και απο dial up! Αισχος.

----------


## honda22

Εγώ μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω δει φως στο τούνελ, ακόμα σέρνεται ~10Κ  :Evil:

----------


## overdrive

γεια σας παιδια εχω ενα προβληματακι!!!εχω conn-x 24mb windows xp sp2 και κατεβαζω με bitcoment...εχω φοτρωσει 10 αρχεια με πολλα seeds to καθε ενα περιπου 200 και πανω...αλλα τα περισοτερα δεν κατεβενουν καθολου....η ταχτητα ειναι 20-50-40-80 σε ολα μαζι τα αρχεια...αν μπορει καποιος ασ βοηθησει...ευχαριστω

----------


## gdp77

http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=180115

----------


## GeoCam

Ακομα πιο αργο και την καθυστεριση Ηρακλειο Κρητης 24/1 με 1,5 kbps kanei dl αισχος!!!!!

----------


## tp!

> Ριξτε μια ματια εδω  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...76&postcount=1


Ας δώσουμε όλο το θέμα και όχι μονό το πρώτο post του θέματος, μπορεί να βοηθήσει πολλά άτομα εδώ να λύσουν το πρόβλημα που λες εσύ και ο no_logo ότι δεν υπάρχει TS από OTENET.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=183118

*3η μέρα εδώ,  χωρίς πρόβλημα!!! (μετά από 2 μήνες)*

----------


## adpapa1971

παιδια δεν ξερουμε τι παιζει εαν δεν μας το καταγγειλει καποιος απο μεσα,,
η υποδομη παιζε ρολο εγω αυτο καταλαβαινω,,

----------


## tp!

> παιδια δεν ξερουμε τι παιζει εαν δεν μας το καταγγειλει καποιος απο μεσα,,
> η υποδομη παιζε ρολο εγω αυτο καταλαβαινω,,


Όχι, αν έπαιζε ρόλο η υποδομή που λες, πχ με η χωρίς κρυπτογράφηση θα ήταν το ίδιο, εδώ η διαφορά είναι μέρα με την νύχτα!!!
Και λέμε για την καινούργια κρυπτογράφηση που έχουν τα 2 προγράμματα που μέχρι στιγμής δεν ανιχνεύεται από TS.

----------


## Shadowjump

> Ας δώσουμε όλο το θέμα και όχι μονό το πρώτο post του θέματος, μπορεί να βοηθήσει πολλά άτομα εδώ να λύσουν το πρόβλημα που λες εσύ και ο no_logo ότι δεν υπάρχει TS από OTENET.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=183118
> 
> *3η μέρα εδώ,  χωρίς πρόβλημα!!! (μετά από 2 μήνες)*


Οτι υπαρχει TS υπαρχει (τουλαχιστον εγω ειχα, τωρα δεν εχω). Δεν νομιζω ολοι να μην ξερουν να ρυθμιζουν το upload speed και το port forwarding

----------


## t4ur1n3

Από την ημέρα που έβαλα ΟΤΕ (είχα Τελλάς) όλα είναι οκ. Ταχύτητες max και Pings μια χαρά.

Edit: Έχω 4mbps γραμμή.

----------


## tp!

> Οτι υπαρχει TS υπαρχει (τουλαχιστον εγω ειχα, τωρα δεν εχω). Δεν νομιζω ολοι να μην ξερουν να ρυθμιζουν το upload speed και το port forwarding


Το ξέρω απλός το είπα γιατί μερικά άτομα γνωστά εδώ από πολλούς προσπαθούν να βγάλουν ακόμα και τώρα ότι δεν υπάρχει TS και ότι είμαστε άσχετοι (ξέρουμε ποιος είναι άσχετος αλλά δεν το λέμε), ξέρω ότι και από ΟΤΕ όπως και από εναλλακτικούς υπάρχουν πολλά άτομα να κάνουν «προπαγάνδα», και το λέω για να προσέχουν άτομα που δεν ξέρουν τι άλλο παίζει.  :Whistle: 

Ότι υπάρχει TS είναι 100% και το έχουμε αποδείξει, τώρα ήταν σε μερικές περιοχές άλλαξαν περιοχές είναι πιλοτικό αστό καλύτερα να μην το κουράζουμε τώρα με πράγματα άσχετα, στην πορεία θα δούμε τι ακόμα παίζει και τι θα παίξει.  :Embarassed: 

Φιλικά.  :Wink:

----------


## slow

Φίλε tp! απλά μην ασχολείσαι…
 δεν πρόκειται να βγάλεις άκρη με άτομα που φοράνε παρωπίδες, και βλέπουν μόνο αυτά που οι ίδιοι θέλουν να δουν.
Όπως βλέπεις κοντεύει να τελειώσει το θέμα (αν όλα πάνε καλά), έχουν μαζευτεί υπογραφές και αποδείξεις, έχει σταλεί η καταγγελία, έχουν γίνει τόσα πράγματα και όμως κάποιοι ακόμη στο ίδιο τροπάρι, προσπαθούν να κάνουν το κατάμαυρο άσπρο (ούτε καν γκρι).
Τι να πω πραγματικά ορισμένους δεν τους καταλαβαίνω…

----------


## MNP-10

Οσοι δεν εχουν προβλημα δεν ειναι απαραιτητα εγκαθετοι για να αντιμετωπιζονται ως τετοιοι. Ουτως ή αλλως εξ'αρχης το προβλημα δεν εμφανιστηκε στο συνολο των χρηστων - και αρα, φυσιολογικα θα υπαρχουν και πολλοι χρηστες που θα λενε "εγω κατεβαζα και κατεβαζω μια χαρα". Η διπλη πραγματικοτητα (καποιοι εχουν TS, καποιοι δεν εχουν) δεν σημαινει οτι οι δυο περιπτωσεις ειναι αλληλοαναιρουμενες..

----------


## Zer0c00L

καλυτερα ρε παιδια να εχετε κοφτη παρα να σερνεστε στην κυριολεξια οπως καποιοι στους εναλλακτικους

δεν λεω οτι ειναι σωστο (διαφωνω σε αυτη την περιπτωση που σας γινετε κρυφα)

αλλωστε να θυμισω οτι ο ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (δεν ειχε εφαρμοσει το μπλοκαρισμα TCP ports για την δικη μας ασφαλεια) και αν ο πελατης δεν το αφαιρουσε δεν μπορουσε να στησει τιποτα στον υπολογιστη του.

----------


## MNP-10

Υπαρχουν συνδρομητες που (σιγουρα*) πληττονται ακομα απο TS?

* οχι "ααα, ουυυ μου σερνεται το download" ή να εχουν ξεχαστει πορτες κλειστες.

----------


## DamianDoi

δυστυχως εγω ακομα full TS....μονο το encryption με σωζει αλλα και παλι δεν μπορω να χρησημοποιησω DC++ που με ενδιαφερει απολυτα....
να παρει  :Thinking:

----------


## GnF

> δυστυχως εγω ακομα full TS....μονο το encryption με σωζει αλλα και παλι δεν μπορω να χρησημοποιησω DC++ που με ενδιαφερει απολυτα....
> να παρει



Δυστηχώς συνεχίζω να έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια και εγώ. DC++ είναι εντελώς αχρηστευμένο, torrents μόνο με encryption. Το μουλάρι πάει καλά τις βραδινές ώρες, εννοείται με obfuscation ανοιχτό.

----------


## Christos_FP

> Υπαρχουν συνδρομητες που (σιγουρα*) πληττονται ακομα απο TS?
> 
> * οχι "ααα, ουυυ μου σερνεται το download" ή να εχουν ξεχαστει πορτες κλειστες.


Και στην Κοζάνη συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο το traffic shaping. Εφτάρια, πεντάρια και δεκάρια με παλιούς Bittorrent clients, και 80άρια στο μTorrent 1.8 alpha με ενεργοποιημένο encryption (σύνδεση 768). Ας μην βιαστούμε να ανοίξουμε σαμπάνιες λοιπόν, γιατί ο οτε φαίνεται να έχει πολλή επιμονή ακόμα.

Εντελώς... συμπτωματικά, ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει ανταγωνισμό από εναλλακτικούς στην Κοζάνη, καθώς δεν υπάρχει παρουσία ιδιόκτητων δικτύων στην περιοχή. Τελικά ο πΟΤΕ δεν αλλάζει όσο "σταθερή σχέση" και φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλλες και αν διαφημίζει.  :Thumb down:

----------


## sakisr21

> Δυστηχώς συνεχίζω να έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια και εγώ. DC++ είναι εντελώς αχρηστευμένο, torrents μόνο με encryption. Το μουλάρι πάει καλά τις βραδινές ώρες, εννοείται με obfuscation ανοιχτό.


τα ίδια και εγώ.το  DC++ είναι χαμενη υποθεση.και το τορρεντ τι κατεβαζει ρε παιδια στην καλη του να ανεβει πανω απο 100.με την καταγγελια τι εγινε ποτε θα μαθουμε νεα???????

----------


## MNP-10

Το ψαχνει η ΕΕΤΤ απ'την Παρασκευη. Μετα μεσολαβησε τριημερο.

----------


## nanas

> τα ίδια και εγώ.το DC++ είναι χαμενη υποθεση.και το τορρεντ τι κατεβαζει ρε παιδια στην καλη του να ανεβει πανω απο 100.με την καταγγελια τι εγινε ποτε θα μαθουμε νεα???????


και γω με 8αρα από private τρακερ είδα γύρω στα 100.
έχω TS ή θα έπρεπε να βλέπω μέχρι 10-15 για να πούμε ότι έχω.

----------


## MNP-10

Δοκιμασε με deluge encrypted ή to 1.8 beta και μετα με αλλο client unencrypted να δεις διαφορες.

----------


## sinos13

ποτε δεν προβλημα με τορεντ στον οτε ειμαι απο το 2005 ενα απλο πχ

----------


## albatross

Και δω μια απ τα ιδια. Τωρα το πηρα πρεφα... νομιζα οτι απλως ειχαν μπουκωσει τα dslam. Με azureus unencrypted 25-30k. (με τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις επιανα 80ρες καποτε). Με utorrent 1.8 encrypted ανεβηκα στα 65k (1024 συνδεση). Tι θα γινει; Θα μας κανει μπαλακι ο καθε provider οποτε δεν του κανουμε, προσπαθώντας να μας ξεφορτωθει; Ας βγει ενα πιο ακριβο πακετο, να εξυπηρετούνται ολοι. (Αν και για να λεμε του στραβου το δικιο, στην τιμη που εχει τωρα ο ΟΤΕ θα επρεπε να ειναι το ακριβο πακετο, χωρις οριο.)

----------


## GnF

Δυστηχώς εγώ εδώ και 2 μέρες έχω και έξτρα προβλήματα. Απο το πρωί εώς τις 10~12 το βράδυ δεν ξεπερνάω τα 80~100kb/s σε τίποτα. Οι σελίδες ανοίγουν αρκετά με καθυστέριση και πάει λέγοντας. Άρα πλέων μιλάω και για μπούκωμα.

Μετά τις 10~12 το βράδυ ξαναπιάνω 900Kb/s με τα γνωστά του encryption...

----------


## nm96027

> τα ίδια και εγώ.το  DC++ είναι χαμενη υποθεση.και το τορρεντ τι κατεβαζει ρε παιδια στην καλη του να ανεβει πανω απο 100.με την καταγγελια τι εγινε ποτε θα μαθουμε νεα???????





> Το ψαχνει η ΕΕΤΤ απ'την Παρασκευη. Μετα μεσολαβησε τριημερο.


Οπως ανακοινωσε και ο MNP-10, η ΕΕΤΤ συνεχίζει τις ερευνες για το θέμα (ενημερωση 12/03). Θα σας ενημερώνουμε για τις εξελιξεις. :Wink:

----------


## body125z

εμενα εχει βελτιωθει η κατασταση τελευταια :Wink: 
ηταν σιγουρο οτι το ειχαν βαλει χερι

----------


## androu

εγώ παρατηρώ διαφορά _τώρα_ απο 29 Kb/s με utorrent 1.7 encrypted  σε 210 με utorrent 1.8 encrypted..

----------


## nickvog

*Traffic Shaping και στο USENET !!!!!!*

Eδώ και τρεις - τέσσερις ημέρες η κατάρα του TS χτύπησε και στα newsgroups και εκεί που το κατέβασμα γινόταν στην ονομαστική σχεδόν ταχύτητα της γραμμής (εννοείται εκεί που συγχρονίζει - σε μένα στο 16500 περίπου) .... τώρα δεν ανεβαίνει - σε καμμία περίπτωση - πάνω από 870 kb/s .....  :RTFM: 

Δοκίμασα σε διαφορετικά ports (όσα τουλάχιστον δίνει ο server) και όλα με ανοιγμένες τις πόρτες τους (μέσω του "virtual servers" του USR 9108).

Eιλικρινά θεωρώ τουλάχιστον ΚΟΡΟΪΔΙΑ την διαφήμιση για 24 Μbits  του ΟΤΕ !!!!!!!

*ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΙΑ !!!!!!!*  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Sofos

Πιστεύω ότι το TS μειώθηκε σε μεγάλο βαθμό! Αποτέλεσμα αυτού είναι το μπούκωμα που υπάρχει σε πολλές περιοχές - εκτός αν όλοι βάλαμε encryption! To μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι πάντα κάποιο πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει! Είμαι πάντως πεπισμένος ότι οι μέρες των p2p τελειώνουν είτε με TS είτε με νομοθεσίες! όλα βαδίζουν προς αυτό!

----------


## albatross

Αν θελει και κρινει ο ΟΤΕ οτι δε θα εχει απώλειες, ας βγαλει μια ανακοίνωση οτι περιοριζονται τα p2p, ας βαλει τον ορο στις συμβασεις που υπογραφουμε και ας το περναει με μικρα γραμματα στις διαφημισεις του (οπως αυτες που διαφημιζαν το γρηγορο κατεβασμα Mp3 -απο online shops εννοειται). Αλλα δεν γινεται, γιατί σ' αυτη τη χώρα βάζουμε απλώς μια πινακίδα εξω απο το bar οτι απαγορευεται η καταναλωση αλκοολ απο ανήλικους, αλλά δε ζητάμε ποτέ ταυτότητα απο τον πιτσιρικά που μας ζητάει μια μπύρα, ούτε έχουμε πρόβλημα να του πουλήσουμε ένα πακέτο τσιγάρα στο περίπτερο. Κάπως έτσι ειναι και η σχέση των isp με τα p2p και την πειρατεία.

----------


## yannis28

> σ' αυτη τη χώρα βάζουμε απλώς μια πινακίδα εξω απο το bar οτι απαγορευεται η καταναλωση αλκοολ απο ανήλικους, αλλά δε ζητάμε ποτέ ταυτότητα απο τον πιτσιρικά που μας ζητάει μια μπύρα, ούτε έχουμε πρόβλημα να του πουλήσουμε ένα πακέτο τσιγάρα στο περίπτερο. Κάπως έτσι ειναι και η σχέση των isp με τα p2p και την πειρατεία.


Λίγο ανάποδα μας τα λες. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν κρέμασε καμμία πινακίδα περί χρήσης των p2p αλλά, όταν μπήκαμε στο μαγαζί, μας το απαγόρευσε...




> Είμαι πάντως πεπισμένος ότι οι μέρες των p2p τελειώνουν είτε με TS είτε με νομοθεσίες! όλα βαδίζουν προς αυτό!


Αν ασχοληθείς λίγο με το μέλλον του ίντερνετ και των σχετικών τεχνολογιών, θα δεις ότι συμβαίνει το αντίθετο. :Cool:

----------


## anon

> Αν ασχοληθείς λίγο με το μέλλον του ίντερνετ και των σχετικών τεχνολογιών, θα δεις ότι συμβαίνει το αντίθετο.



Προσωπικά έχω αντίθετη άποψη. Παντού σε όλο τον κόσμο μπαίνει TS είτε φανερά είτε κρυφά, και κάποιες φορές αρκετά διακριτικά ώστε να μην μπορείς να το αποδείξεις εύκολα. Και ο λόγος είναι ότι το κόστος bw είναι πολύ μεγάλο για να δικαιολογεί χαμηλές τιμές χρεώσεων ADSL. Η μόνη λύση προς το παρόν είναι η χρήση πακέτων με όγκο (cap), αλλά η πλειοψηφία των χρηστων δεν το επικροτεί, και αφού δεν πρόκειται να το δεχτούν οι χρήστες, οι εταιρίες περιορίζονται σε λύσεις  TS (άσε που μπορεί να έχει και άλλα οφέλη για τις εταιρίες στο μέλλον). Παρόλο που δεν μου αρέσει, καθόλου, καταλαβαίνω όμως και την θέση των εταιριών, που με την αλόγιστη χρήση, δεν βγαίνει.... Στην σύνδεση μου είχε TS (otenet), τώρα δεν έχει, και η ταχύτητα έπεσε στο μισό..... Αυτό λέει πολλά.

----------


## ermis333

> Προσωπικά έχω αντίθετη άποψη. Παντού σε όλο τον κόσμο μπαίνει TS είτε φανερά είτε κρυφά, και κάποιες φορές αρκετά διακριτικά ώστε να μην μπορείς να το αποδείξεις εύκολα. Και ο λόγος είναι ότι το κόστος bw είναι πολύ μεγάλο για να δικαιολογεί χαμηλές τιμές χρεώσεων ADSL. Η μόνη λύση προς το παρόν είναι η χρήση πακέτων με όγκο (cap), αλλά η πλειοψηφία των χρηστων δεν το επικροτεί, και αφού δεν πρόκειται να το δεχτούν οι χρήστες, οι εταιρίες περιορίζονται σε λύσεις  TS (άσε που μπορεί να έχει και άλλα οφέλη για τις εταιρίες στο μέλλον). Παρόλο που δεν μου αρέσει, καθόλου, καταλαβαίνω όμως και την θέση των εταιριών, που με την αλόγιστη χρήση, δεν βγαίνει.... Στην σύνδεση μου είχε TS (otenet), τώρα δεν έχει, και η ταχύτητα έπεσε στο μισό..... Αυτό λέει πολλά.


Η αξία του Bandwidth μειώνεται με τον καιρό, εδώ έχουν βγεί νέες τεχνολογίες που επιτρέπουν έως και 100Gbps ανά δέσμη, ο ΟΤΕ δεν δικαιολογήτε να έχει ΤS όταν έχει την OTEglobe......Αλλά πάντοτε αυτή ήταν καταβάθος η στρατηγική της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δυστηχώς....

Το μόνο ελαφρυντικό πως ο ΟΤΕ έχει πάρα πολλούς συνδρομητές. Αλλά πάντα μα πάντα όλο τον καιρό που ασχολούμαι με το ίντερνετ ξέρω ότι η OTENET είχε τη χειρότερη αναλογία διαθέσιμου BW ανά χρήστη.

Η τιμή παραείναι ακριβή για την προσφερόμενη υπηρεσία.

----------


## shaq141a

> Στην σύνδεση μου είχε TS (otenet), τώρα δεν έχει, και η ταχύτητα έπεσε στο μισό..... Αυτό λέει πολλά.


Πιτα DSLAM....Από πότε το εγχώριο bandwidth έγινε πανάκριβο;;;; Μήπως, λεω μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να βελτιωθεί το contention ratio στα DSLAMs και ειδικά στην Αθηνα. Δηλαδή αντί να έχει μια γραμμή 100 mbps για το DSLAM έχει μία γραμμή 200mbps τι κόστος θα έχει παραπάνω για τον ΟΤΕ; Μήπως η σύνδεση BRAS-DSLAM δεν αναβαθμήστηκαν όσο χρειαζόταν; Και στην τελική ας είναι το bottleneck στη σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό, τουλάχιστον να κατεβάζουμε full από ΑΙΧ.

----------


## Sofos

Ti πάει να πεί είναι ακριβό το Internet; Αντι να βγάζουνε 1.000.000 το μήνα ας βγάλουν 900.000! Εγώ ότι πληρώνω θέλω! Δε  μπορώ πια να περνάω τα απογεύματα μου ψάχνοντας στο adslgr τι έφταιξε αυτή την φορά ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ!!

----------


## Leonidas33

Δεν βλέπω να βελτιώθηκε τίποτε στο Traffic Shaping  :Thumb down:

----------


## gtl

Βγάζουν τους περιορισμούς από την μια περιοχή για να τους μεταφέρουν στην άλλη. Τελικά η πολυθρύλητη "αξιοπιστία" του οτε αντιστοιχεί με εκείνη που θα συναντήσεις σε έναν πάγκο παπατζή..

----------


## body125z

φτου να μη το ματιασω το  dc  δουλευει μια χαρα
Edit: [ XXXXXXXXXX ]

----------


## NeVeN

(συνεχίζω απο το πουθενά)
..και ότι με παίρνει τηλέφωνο το 121 για να με ρωτήσει τι βλαβη έχω στην σύνδεση.
"τι βλάβη έχω του λέω, έχω χαμηλότατη ταχύτητα. Για την ακρίβεια γνωρίζω για το τραφικ σεηπινκ παρόλαυτα αντιμετωπίζω γενικά κακή ταχύτητα κ θέλω να το δείτε."

με τα λίγα κ τα πολλά κ με τις πλάγιες απαντήσεις/κατευθύνσεις της συζήτησης, μου πετάει κάτι CTB (confuse them with bullshit) απαντήσεις για το ότι εφόσον απο το my.otenet.gr/demos/files κατεβάζει γρήγορα το .iso τότε η σύνδεση λειτουργεί σωστά.

Εγώ του λέω την σύνδεση δε τη θέλω για να κατεβάζω το iso της οτενετ. το θέλω ΚΑΙ για τα τορεντς.
-Αυτα είναι παρανομα μου λεει.
-Παράνομα; το λέει ποιος; εγώ μπορει να θέλω να κατεβάσω κάτι "φρηγουεηρ".
-ως επι το πλήστον είναι παρανομα...
- δηλαδή κ το ραπιντσεηρ ειναι παράνομο τότε; ασχέτως που ανεβάζουν ΟΤΙδηποτε εκει.
-σαφώς κ ναι, μου λέει.
...
γενικά με κουβέντες "αλλά λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε" τον "ευχαριστησα κ τοκλεισα για τις υπηρεσίες του και το δίδαγμα ηθικής που μου έδωσε δωρεάν ο τεχνικός του οτε.

Γιατί δεν μου είπε κανείς οτι μαζί με σερβις προβαηντερ ο οτε είναι και ηθικος λειτουργός; Δηλαδή με την ίδια λογική, και η π.χ. μερσεντες έπρεπε να βάλει κόφτες στα 120χλμ/'ωρα παρόλο που το αμάξι έχει 200+ άλογα, ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗΣΟΥΜΕ.

Έλεος. πραγματικά σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω προβαηντερ.

----------


## mustap

εδω με utorrent χωρις καμια αλλαγη στις ρυθμισεις πηγα απο 20-40 σε 200+ τις τελευταιες μερες

----------


## albatross

> Εγώ του λέω την σύνδεση δε τη θέλω για να κατεβάζω το iso της οτενετ. το θέλω ΚΑΙ για τα τορεντς.
> -Αυτα είναι παρανομα μου λεει.
> -Παράνομα; το λέει ποιος; εγώ μπορει να θέλω να κατεβάσω κάτι "φρηγουεηρ".
> -ως επι το πλήστον είναι παρανομα...
> - δηλαδή κ το ραπιντσεηρ ειναι παράνομο τότε; ασχέτως που ανεβάζουν ΟΤΙδηποτε εκει.
> -σαφώς κ ναι, μου λέει.


Eπρεπε να τον ρωτησεις γιατι αφου ειναι παρανομα δεν τα κοβει τελειως ο ΟΤΕ; Θελει να ειναι λίγο παρανομος; Οπως λεμε λιγο εγκυος;

----------


## PaparasGT

Με OteNet και ΟΤΕ δε συννενοεισαι...
Εγω ειχα ενα τεχνικο προβλημα, και τους πηρε 17 μερες για να καταλαβουν οτι επρεπε να αλλαξουν κατι εξω απο το σπιτι το οποιο ειχε προβλημα...
Αλλα τι να κανεις... Απλοι υπαλληλοι ειναι αυτοι στα τηλεφωνα... Παντως τα βρισιδια και την ειρωνια μου την εφαγαν για τα καλα...
Εγω μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω δει καποια μειωση, αν και εβαλα τον 1,8, εκτος απο μερικα αρχεια οπου αν και λεει πως η ταχυτητα κινησης ειναι πολυ μεγαλη, δε λεει να ανεβει η ταχυτητα download...

Επισης, μια ερωτηση, στις ρυθμισεις του μTorrent, διπλα στην επιλογη κρυπτογραφησης εχει μια επιλογη... Την τικαρουμε αυτη?

----------


## DamianDoi

> Με OteNet και ΟΤΕ δε συννενοεισαι...
> Εγω ειχα ενα τεχνικο προβλημα, και τους πηρε 17 μερες για να καταλαβουν οτι επρεπε να αλλαξουν κατι εξω απο το σπιτι το οποιο ειχε προβλημα...
> Αλλα τι να κανεις... Απλοι υπαλληλοι ειναι αυτοι στα τηλεφωνα... Παντως τα βρισιδια και την ειρωνια μου την εφαγαν για τα καλα...
> Εγω μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω δει καποια μειωση, αν και εβαλα τον 1,8, εκτος απο μερικα αρχεια οπου αν και λεει πως η ταχυτητα κινησης ειναι πολυ μεγαλη, δε λεει να ανεβει η ταχυτητα download...
> 
> Επισης, μια ερωτηση, στις ρυθμισεις του μTorrent, διπλα στην επιλογη κρυπτογραφησης εχει μια επιλογη... Την τικαρουμε αυτη?


ναι να το τικαρεις..εκεινο σημαινει οτι οσοι χρηστες δεν εχουν ενεργοποιημενο το encryption θα μπορουνε να τραβανε απο σενα ποθ εχεισ encryption.

----------


## PaparasGT

Α ΟΚ...
Thanks...

Τελικα τι ακριβως γινεται με αυτο το TS?
Σε αλλους πιανει και σε αλλους οχι?

----------


## yannis28

Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι και να μη γκρινιάζουμε μόνο (είμαι από τους 100 που υπέγραψαν), τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες όχι μόνο κανένα TS, αλλά και πολύ καλύτερη ταχύτητα σε όλα. Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι για να ανακτήσει μέρος της αξιοπιστίας του ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## DamianDoi

> Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι και να μη γκρινιάζουμε μόνο (είμαι από τους 100 που υπέγραψαν), τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες όχι μόνο κανένα TS, αλλά και πολύ καλύτερη ταχύτητα σε όλα. Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι για να ανακτήσει μέρος της αξιοπιστίας του ο ΟΤΕ.


ακριβως φιλε μου και εγω ενας απο τουσ 100 που υπεγραψαν και επισης και σε μενα εφτιαξε εντελως και ειμαι υπερχαρουμενος που επιτελουσ χρησημοποιω το DC++ ξανα  :Very Happy: 
ευχομαι να μεινει ετσι και να μην μασ τα ξαναχαλασει  :One thumb up:

----------


## tp!

Και σε μένα μια από τα ίδια με εσάς!.  :Smile: 
Και ελπίζω να μην δω ξανά αυτά… (!@#$%^&*) του ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕΝΕΤ για να είμαστε αγκαλίτσες και φιλάκια μόνο!!!  :Whistle:

----------


## ant0ine

Και εγώ είμαι ένας από αυτούς που υπέγραψαν και από ότι βλέπω ,οσον αφορά εμένα, η υπογραφή έπιασε τόπο. 
Ελπίζω πραγματικά το φαινόμενο να είναι γενικότερο. Όλα πλέον είναι οκ πάλι, πιάνω τις μέγιστες δυνατές ταχύτητες με τα προβληματικά πρωτόκολλα. Συγχαρητήρια στο forum άλλα και ειδικότερα σε αυτούς που ξεκίνησαν την όλη κίνηση. Δημιουργήθηκε θόρυβος μέχρι και σε αθλητικές εκπομπές για το θέμα...

----------


## hel

Τελικά το utorrent 1.8 δουλεύει καλύτερα;

----------


## DamianDoi

> Τελικά το utorrent 1.8 δουλεύει καλύτερα;


συγουρα δουλεθει καλυτερα..τουλαχιστον σε μενα φορτωνε πολυ πιο γρηγορα τα peers απο ολες τις αλλες versions του utorrent και η ταχυτητα επισης ανεβαινε πολυ πιο γρηγορα.

----------


## vavis

> Τελικά το utorrent 1.8 δουλεύει καλύτερα;


πολυ καλυτερα..  :One thumb up:

----------


## NeVeN

συγνώμη δηλαδή το πρόβλημα λύθηκε για αυτούς που υπογράψανε μόνο; 
πλάκα μου κάνουν; εμείς που δεν προλάβαμε δηλαδή τι γίνεται;

*Αν είναι έτσι μηπως να στέλναμε και μια δεύτερη επιστολή για να δουμε και οι υπόλοιποι μια άσπρη μέρα;*

----------


## sotnik

> Εγώ του λέω την σύνδεση δε τη θέλω για να κατεβάζω το iso της οτενετ. το θέλω ΚΑΙ για τα τορεντς.
> -Αυτα είναι παρανομα μου λεει.
> -Παράνομα; το λέει ποιος; εγώ μπορει να θέλω να κατεβάσω κάτι "φρηγουεηρ".
> -ως επι το πλήστον είναι παρανομα...
> - δηλαδή κ το ραπιντσεηρ ειναι παράνομο τότε; ασχέτως που ανεβάζουν ΟΤΙδηποτε εκει.
> -σαφώς κ ναι, μου λέει.
> ...


Δεν μπορούν να τα απαγορεύσουν ... Όπως δεν μπορούν να απαγορεύσουν σε κάποιον/α να αγοράσει ένα μαχαίρι κουζίνας, άσχετα αν στην συνέχεια μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει εκτός κουζίνας  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## NeVeN

ναι αλλά να που μας βάλαν στην μάπα το TS.....!

----------


## sotnik

Από την στιγμή που δεν το απαγορεύουν (δλδ είναι νόμιμο) δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να κάνουν TS γιατί είναι αυτοί παράνομοι.

----------


## manuel

> συγνώμη δηλαδή το πρόβλημα λύθηκε για αυτούς που υπογράψανε μόνο; 
> πλάκα μου κάνουν; εμείς που δεν προλάβαμε δηλαδή τι γίνεται;
> 
> *Αν είναι έτσι μηπως να στέλναμε και μια δεύτερη επιστολή για να δουμε και οι υπόλοιποι μια άσπρη μέρα;*


δεν νομίζω να μπορούν να κάνουν διαχωρισμό σε επίπεδο χρήστη

----------


## nickvog

> δεν νομίζω να μπορούν να κάνουν διαχωρισμό σε επίπεδο χρήστη


Hellooooo !!!! We live in Greece, u know...  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Εγώ πχ. δεν πρόλαβα την επιστολή και οι ταχύτητες παραμένουν... σερνόμενες....  :Mad:

----------


## shaq141a

Please σταματήστε τις "θεωρίες συνωμοσίας".

----------


## GnF

> Hellooooo !!!! We live in Greece, u know... 
> 
> Εγώ πχ. δεν πρόλαβα την επιστολή και οι ταχύτητες παραμένουν... σερνόμενες....



Επειδή κάποιοι είδαν άσπρη μέρα δεν πάει να πεί ότι όσοι υπέγραψαν δεν έχουν πλέων πρόβλημα. 
Μέσα σε αυτούς που υπέγραψαν είμαι και εγώ και συνεχίζω κανονικά να μην μπορώ να δουλέψω το DC++ και τορρεντ χωρίς encryption. Άρα όχι δεν έφτιαξαν όλοι.

Πραγματικά όμως θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν τελικά σας έλεγαν άντε να ξαναστείλουμε άλλη μία επιστολή θα δίνατε τα στοιχεία σας? Ή περιμένατε τους άλλους να βγάλουν το φίδι απο την τρύπα και κάθε τόσο βγαίνετε να βροντοφωνάξετε ότι μόνο όσοι έστειλαν έφτιαξαν και εμείς όχι και πάει λέγοντας.

Όσο για το δεν έστειλα επιστολή διότι δεν πρόλαβα..... πραγματικά μαν ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν είναι αργά. Φτιάχνεις μία επιστολή, μαζεύεις και στοιχεία που να δείχνουν αυτό που υποστιρίζεις, και την στέλνεις

----------


## MNP-10

Ακριβως.. δεν εγινε τιποτα επειδη δεν ειναι μαζικη.. μπορει να γινουν και ατομικες. Παντως και εγω δε πιστευω οτι εχει σχεση με το ποιοι υπεγραψαν ή οχι, αφου το ts σε καποιες περιπτωσεις σταματησε απ'την μερα κι'ολας που παρεδωσα τη καταγγελια οποτε τα στοιχεια τοτε δεν ειχε προλαβει να τα δει ουτε η ΕΕΤΤ.. εννοειται οτι δεν προλαβαινε να τα δει ο ΟΤΕ γιατι χρειαζεται αλληλογραφια ΕΕΤΤ => ΟΤΕ που λεει "οι ταδε χρηστες λενε αυτα - τι απαντατε ως ΟΤΕ?" που θελει καποιες μερες.

----------


## GnF

> Ακριβως.. δεν εγινε τιποτα επειδη δεν ειναι μαζικη.. μπορει να γινουν και ατομικες. Παντως και εγω δε πιστευω οτι εχει σχεση με το ποιοι υπεγραψαν ή οχι, αφου το ts σε καποιες περιπτωσεις σταματησε απ'την μερα κι'ολας που παρεδωσα τη καταγγελια οποτε τα στοιχεια τοτε δεν ειχε προλαβει να τα δει ουτε η ΕΕΤΤ.. εννοειται οτι δεν προλαβαινε να τα δει ο ΟΤΕ γιατι χρειαζεται αλληλογραφια ΕΕΤΤ => ΟΤΕ που λεει "οι ταδε χρηστες λενε αυτα - τι απαντατε ως ΟΤΕ?" που θελει καποιες μερες.



Πιθανότητα ίσως πυλοτικού TS και απλά κάνουν ακόμα δοκιμές να δούν τι παίζει? Ίσως η ανακάλυψη απο τους χρήστες έγινε κακώς για τον Οτε πολύ νωρίς?

Επίσης ρε μαν. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω τον τρόπο έρευνας της ΕΕΤΤ. Απλά θα τον ρωτήσει ή θα κάνει και έρευνα (και πώς στο καλό θα την κάνει. Πώς δηλαδή θα βρεί γραμμή που έχει τέτοιους περιορισμούς ώστε να τεστάρει?) 

Διότι αν απλά περιμένει μία απάντηση και η απάντηση αυτή είναι και το αποτέλεσμα της ερευνας.......

----------


## MNP-10

Εγω θα ελεγα οτι εγινε και αργα.. γιατι το προβλημα αναφερθηκε απ'τον Ιανουαριο κι'ολας.. αλλα μεχρι τελη φεβρουαριου φαινεται επηρεαζονταν περισσοτεροι, οποτε ειχε καλυτερο volume για να γινει η κινηση.

Απ'τη γεωγραφικη κατανομη των χρηστων, εικαζω οτι μαλλον προσπαθει να ομαλοποιησει την ροη στο εσωτερικο του backbone ο ΟΤΕ - και ιδιαιτερα στην περιφερεια (>50%, αν θυμαμαι καλα, αφορουν περιφερεια) ενω υπαρχουν και περιοχες οπως το κεντρο της Αθηνας που εχει πολυ χαμηλο αριθμο κρουσματων. Αυτα βεβαια απο μικρο δειγμα οποτε δεν ειναι τιποτα βεβαιο.

----------


## KidEgO

Τις τελευταιες μερες παρατηρω πως υπαρχει και μειωσει ταχυτητας γενικα απο οποιοδηποτε τροπο κατεβασματος (rapidshare,ftp,servers) εχει καποιοσ αλλος παρομοιο προβλημα?Εδωσα βλαβη στο 121 αλλα μαλλον αυριο θα ξαναπαρω να δω τη γινετε γιατι ειναι η τεταρτη βλαβη που δινω χωρις να εχω παρει απαντηση.

----------


## EcoG

Είμαι κι εγώ ένας από τους 100 και πρόσφατα είδα σαφή βελτίωση, (μέχρι και η μουλάρα κατεβάζει, που είχε ψοφήσει, όσο για τα torrent - πετάνε!!!!). Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι τυχαίο, όπως δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει όταν η ΕΕΤΤ ολοκληρώσει την έρευνα. (Διότι μπορεί ο πΟΤΕ να έχει μειώσει προσωρινά το TS, λόγω της φασαρίας που κάναμε και της έρευνας της ΕΕΤΤ και όταν η μπόρα κοπάσει να επανέλθει δρυμίτερος με περσσότερο TS. Έτσι, όλοι θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι, δηλ. ΕΕΤΤ και ΟΤΕ - μπορεί να μαλώνουν για τα μάτια του κόσμου, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε, έχουν το ίδιο αφεντικό, το οποίο και τους διορίζει στις υψηλόμισθες θέσεις τους, όσο για τα πρόστιμα που βάζει η ΕΕΤΤ στον ΟΤΕ, από την μία τσέπη πάνε στην άλλη, τουλάχιστο όσο αφορά στο ποσοστό του κράτους που έει και το managment, για το υπόλοιπο, ε, αν κλέψουνε και λίγο από τους μετόχους κι επενδυτές δεν πειράζει) και εμείς θα είμαστε οι μακάκες που δεν ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται και φωνάζουμε χωρίς λόγο. Λέω τώρα. Γιατί σ' αυτή τη χώρα, το να βρεις το δίκιο σου είναι σαν να πιασεις το lotto...
 :Whistle:

----------


## anon

Aυτό που εικάζω είναι ότι έγινε προσπάθεια TS σε "προβληματικές" περιοχές. Πχ πριν την χρήση TS στην περιοχή μου σε γραμμή χιλιάρα, έπιανα το 1/3 το πολύ με οποιοδήποτε πρωτόκολλο. (δεν μιλάμε για π2π). 

Πως συμβαίνει αυτό; Σε περιοχές με μικρά DSLAM ειναι πολύ εύκολο να γίνει μπούκωμα, ειδικά εαν το backbone απο το DSLAM και μετά ειναι μικρής χωρητικότητας. Επίσης έχει να κάνει και με τον αριθμό βαριών χρηστών ανα περιοχή, λογικά πχ θα περίμενα πολυ φόρτο σε φοιτητογειτονιές, ή σε περιοχές με σχετικά νέο κόσμο. Γεγονός είναι ότι όταν υπήρχε TS, το νετ πετούσε, εκτός φυσικά απο π2π, και ειδικά με torrents παλιούς χωρίς encryption. Με encryption επίσης πετούσε.... Τώρα δεν έχει TS, αλλά οι ταχύτητες έχουν πέσει σημαντικά. Συνήθως είναι στο 50% της γραμμής ασχέτως πρωτοκόλλου.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το TS μπορεί να γίνει με τοσους πολλούς τρόπους. Απλά στην περίπτωση αυτή ο ΟΤΕ πιάστηκε στα "πράσα" γιατί το έκανε ξεδιάντροπα. Εαν το κάνει ανα χρήστη, που μπορεί, για να πετάξει πχ έξω κάποιους μόνο, ή πχ το κάνει όπως κάποιος άλλος, να αρχίσει να κάνει TS μετά απο κάποια ώρα συνεχούς downloading, πχ μετά απο 4 ώρες κλπ, ή με όποιο άλλο τρόπο μπορείτε να φανταστείτε, υπάρχουν του κόσμου τα σενάρια που μπορεις να υλοποιήσεις, τότε θαναι και δύσκολο να το αποδείξεις, εαν όχι αδύνατο.

----------


## shaq141a

Εξακολουθώ να υποστηρίζω ότι μπουκώματα στο DSLAM-BRAS εν έτει 2008 είναι απαράδεκτα και ειδικά όταν μιλάμε στην Αττική και όχι σε κανένα ερημονήσι. Το μεγαλύτερο αστείο είναι ότι στα μπουκωμένα DSLAMs η Altec έπαιζε μια χαρα...

----------


## anon

Off Topic


		 Δεν είμαι σε ερημονήσι, είμαι σε λιγότερο απο 10χλμ απο το κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης! Ομως το τοπικό DSLAM αν θυμάμαι καλά την τελευταία φορά που είδα τους πίνακες είναι 96 πόρτες ISDN και άλλες τόσες PSTN. Που σημαίνει είναι μικρό. Μάλιστα εκ των ένδων πληροφορίες μου λέγανε ότι για κάθε ενα απο αυτά, όταν οι ταχύτητες ήταν μέχρι 2Mbps, είχε σύνδεση με Ερμού με 4Mbps. Για τις 96 πόρτες, εξυπηρετούσε μια διπλή Ε1, 4Mbps!!!! E είναι να μη μπουκώνει;

----------


## slow

anon το συγκεκριμένο dslam μπουκώνει και με απλό browsing δεν χρειάζεται Ρ2Ρ για να "γονατίσει"με 96 άτομα, ας διωρθώσει πρώτα αυτά τα στραβά του ο ΟΤΕ και μετά βλέπει και για τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## sdikr

> Aυτό που εικάζω είναι ότι έγινε προσπάθεια TS σε "προβληματικές" περιοχές. Πχ πριν την χρήση TS στην περιοχή μου σε γραμμή χιλιάρα, έπιανα το 1/3 το πολύ με οποιοδήποτε πρωτόκολλο. (δεν μιλάμε για π2π). 
> 
> Πως συμβαίνει αυτό; Σε περιοχές με μικρά DSLAM ειναι πολύ εύκολο να γίνει μπούκωμα, ειδικά εαν το backbone απο το DSLAM και μετά ειναι μικρής χωρητικότητας. Επίσης έχει να κάνει και με τον αριθμό βαριών χρηστών ανα περιοχή, λογικά πχ θα περίμενα πολυ φόρτο σε φοιτητογειτονιές, ή σε περιοχές με σχετικά νέο κόσμο. Γεγονός είναι ότι όταν υπήρχε TS, το νετ πετούσε, εκτός φυσικά απο π2π, και ειδικά με torrents παλιούς χωρίς encryption. Με encryption επίσης πετούσε.... Τώρα δεν έχει TS, αλλά οι ταχύτητες έχουν πέσει σημαντικά. Συνήθως είναι στο 50% της γραμμής ασχέτως πρωτοκόλλου.
> 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το TS μπορεί να γίνει με τοσους πολλούς τρόπους. Απλά στην περίπτωση αυτή ο ΟΤΕ πιάστηκε στα "πράσα" γιατί το έκανε ξεδιάντροπα. Εαν το κάνει ανα χρήστη, που μπορεί, για να πετάξει πχ έξω κάποιους μόνο, ή πχ το κάνει όπως κάποιος άλλος, να αρχίσει να κάνει TS μετά απο κάποια ώρα συνεχούς downloading, πχ μετά απο 4 ώρες κλπ, ή με όποιο άλλο τρόπο μπορείτε να φανταστείτε, υπάρχουν του κόσμου τα σενάρια που μπορεις να υλοποιήσεις, τότε θαναι και δύσκολο να το αποδείξεις, εαν όχι αδύνατο.





> Εξακολουθώ να υποστηρίζω ότι μπουκώματα στο DSLAM-BRAS εν έτει 2008 είναι απαράδεκτα και ειδικά όταν μιλάμε στην Αττική και όχι σε κανένα ερημονήσι. Το μεγαλύτερο αστείο είναι ότι στα μπουκωμένα DSLAMs η Altec έπαιζε μια χαρα...


αν γινόταν σε επίπεδο dslam  τότε θα είχε πρόβλημα και η αλτεκνετ και όλοι,  αν γίνεται κάπου είναι μετά τον bbras της οτενετ

----------


## anon

το ξέρω. κατα την διάρκεια που είχε TS όμως πετούσε. Που πάει να πεί ένα πράγμα. Κάτι που λέω απο τότε που είμαι στο φόρουμ. Το Internet στην ελλάδα "γονατίζει" απο τα p2p. Και φυσικά με προτροπές του στυλ να αγοράσουν bw οι πάροχοι δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα, μιας και το bw κοστίζει. Αρα τι μας επιφυλάσει το μέλλον; 1) Οπως είναι, δηλαδή χάλια ιντερνετ 2) με TS, καλές ταχύτητες, ξεχάστε ότιδήποτε p2p 3) με cap για καλές ταχύτητες.

----------


## NeVeN

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το TS μπορεί να γίνει με τοσους πολλούς τρόπους. Απλά στην περίπτωση αυτή ο ΟΤΕ πιάστηκε στα "πράσα" γιατί το έκανε ξεδιάντροπα. Εαν το κάνει ανα χρήστη, που μπορεί, για να πετάξει πχ έξω κάποιους μόνο, ή πχ το κάνει όπως κάποιος άλλος, να αρχίσει να κάνει TS μετά απο κάποια ώρα συνεχούς downloading, πχ μετά απο 4 ώρες κλπ, ή με όποιο άλλο τρόπο μπορείτε να φανταστείτε, υπάρχουν του κόσμου τα σενάρια που μπορεις να υλοποιήσεις, τότε θαναι και δύσκολο να το αποδείξεις, εαν όχι αδύνατο.


Πως ξαφνικά έκανε το TS o OTE και γιατί;  Υπάρχει ελπίδα εξαφάνισης αυτης της παρανομίας, ή όπως μας τα λες, απλά θα αλλάξουν τακτική;

Επιστολή μόνος μου να στείλω δεν μπορώ, γιατι δεν έχω τις γνώσεις για να μαζέψω τα στοιχεία που τόσο εμπεριστατωμένα μαζέψατε στην πρώτη μαζική.

----------


## joelap99

TS ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!
Είμαι και εγώ, ένας από τους 100 που είχαν υπογράψει την επιστολή.
Πριν κατέβαζα με μtorrent 1.7.7 encrypted, με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 20KB/s ενώ έδω και λίγες μέρες καταβάζω με 180KB/s!!!! 
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## panosAGR

Και εγώ είμαι ένας από τους 100. Από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα κατεβάζω με utorrent 1.7.7 γύρω στα 200kb (από 20Kb με το TS). Το καλό είναι ότι έχω αυτή την ταχύτητα σταθερά, ενώ πριν αρχίσει το TS η ταχύτητα έπαιζε 120-200kb. 

Πολύ πιθανό πάντως να είναι λόγω των διακοπών της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## waken

Παίδες ωραία και ευτιχώς πήγε η καταγγελία εκει που επρεπε να παει γιατι ημουν ετοιμος να παω να κανω φασαρια στον οτε να με βγαλει απο το συμβολεο και να παω σε καμια τελλας.τωρα τι ακριβωσ περιμενουμε.να βγαλουν το TS σε ολους τουσ χρηστες? η μηπως τον εβγαλαν μονο στους 100 ?

----------


## GnF

> Παίδες ωραία και ευτιχώς πήγε η καταγγελία εκει που επρεπε να παει γιατι ημουν ετοιμος να παω να κανω φασαρια στον οτε να με βγαλει απο το συμβολεο και να παω σε καμια τελλας.τωρα τι ακριβωσ περιμενουμε.να βγαλουν το TS σε ολους τουσ χρηστες? η μηπως τον εβγαλαν μονο στους 100 ?



Ακριβώς αυτό αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ (η σχεδόν αυτό). Με ποιό τρόπο μπορεί η ΕΕΤΤ να αποδείξει ότι ο ΟΤΕ κάνει χρήση TS? Με ποιό τρόπο θα ψάξει κάτι τέτοιο? Η μήπως θα πρέπει να το αποδεχτεί ο ΟΤΕ? Γιατί το τελευταίο το βλέπω χλωμό.
Το ποιό πιθανό απο τη δική μου οπτική είναι ο ΟΤΕ να μην παραδεχτεί οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με TS και να βρεί ένα άλλο τρόπο (ίσως όχι τόσο ενοχλητικό, κάτι που να μην εντοπίζεται τόσο εύκολά) να κάνει τη δουλειά του.

Στο τέλος πιστεύω ότι ο νόμος της Ρώμης θα επικρατήσει. Θα δώσουν ψωμί και θέαμα στους απλούς για λίγο (γρηγοράδα ή όπως αλλιώς θέλετε πέστε το), αυτοί με τη σειρά τους θα βγάλουν το σκασμό και θα σταματήσουν να ασχολούνται μαζί του. Δυστηχώς εδώ είμαιστε άρρωστοι απο επιλεκτική αμνησία η οποία ξεκινάει λίγο καιρό μετά απο ένα συμβάν.

----------


## waken

προς το παρον ας κατεβαζουμε torrents με το deluge που παει σφαίρα και για το dc εχει ο θεος.στο google εχει κατι κολπα για decryption για το dc.

----------


## androu

xm Μου φαίνεται οτι τώρα πέφτει TS και σε ορισμένες εκδόσεις  1.8  :Sad:  

δοκίμασα μια άλλη και παίζει οκ..

----------


## diastasi

Εχω χαθει απο τα μηνυματα.. ειναι πολλα!
Εντελει τι εγινε με την επιστολη? ειμαι ενας απο τους 100.
Τι απαντηση εδωσε ο ΟΤΕ?

----------


## MNP-10

Ακομα δεν εχουμε νεα. Το ψαχνει ομως η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## diastasi

> Ακομα δεν εχουμε νεα. Το ψαχνει ομως η ΕΕΤΤ.


Χμ.. ειμαι περιεργος να δω την απαντηση. Παντως βλεπω οτι τα παιδια εδω αναφερουν οτι το μηνυμα το πηρε

----------


## tsaros

> TS ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!
> *Είμαι και εγώ, ένας από τους 100* που είχαν υπογράψει την επιστολή.
> Πριν κατέβαζα με μtorrent 1.7.7 encrypted, με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 20KB/s ενώ έδω και λίγες μέρες καταβάζω με 180KB/s!!!! 
> Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.



Eχουμε γινει σαν τους 4400(την σειρα!) :Laughing: 

και εμενα εχει σταματησει το TS

----------


## TrObAs

Εμενα παιδία μια κατεβάζει κανονικα με το utorrent 1.7.7 αλλες φορες οχι......

----------


## diastasi

> Εμενα παιδία μια κατεβάζει κανονικα με το utorrent 1.7.7 αλλες φορες οχι......


Καλυτερα δοκιμασε με 1.8.0

----------


## PaparasGT

Στο 1,8 εκει που ειναι η επιλογη για κρυπτογραφηση, εχει 3 επιλογες: Ενεργοποιημενο, Εξαναγκασμενο και Απενεργοποιημενο. Ποια η διαφορα αναμεσα στο "Ενεργοποιημενο" και "Εξαναγκασμενο"?

Με την ευκαιρια, οποια απο τις 3 και να βαλω δε βλεπω διαφορα, αρα μαλλον το γλιτωσα το TS, για την ωρα τουλαχιστον... Και δεν ειμαι απο τους 100 :P

----------


## jimrude

> Στο 1,8 εκει που ειναι η επιλογη για κρυπτογραφηση, εχει 3 επιλογες: Ενεργοποιημενο, Εξαναγκασμενο και Απενεργοποιημενο. Ποια η διαφορα αναμεσα στο "Ενεργοποιημενο" και "Εξαναγκασμενο"?
> 
> Με την ευκαιρια, οποια απο τις 3 και να βαλω δε βλεπω διαφορα, αρα μαλλον το γλιτωσα το TS, για την ωρα τουλαχιστον... Και δεν ειμαι απο τους 100 :P


"ts" ή οχι, δε θα βλεπες διαφορα  μεταξυ των 3 επιλογων  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diastasi

> Στο 1,8 εκει που ειναι η επιλογη για κρυπτογραφηση, εχει 3 επιλογες: Ενεργοποιημενο, Εξαναγκασμενο και Απενεργοποιημενο. Ποια η διαφορα αναμεσα στο "Ενεργοποιημενο" και "Εξαναγκασμενο"?
> 
> Με την ευκαιρια, οποια απο τις 3 και να βαλω δε βλεπω διαφορα, αρα μαλλον το γλιτωσα το TS, για την ωρα τουλαχιστον... Και δεν ειμαι απο τους 100 :P


Εαν ριξεις μια ματια στο φορουμ θα βρεις ολες τις ρυθμισεις

----------


## PaparasGT

Δυστυχως βρηκα μονο για τις παλιοτερες εκδοσεις του προγραμματος...
Και εχουν αλλαξει καποια πραγματα...
Αν θα μπορουσε καποιος να ποσταρει καπου τις ρυθμισεις για το 1,8...

----------


## ela002

Αν βλαλεις αξαναγκασμενο θα δέχεται μονο encrypted connections....αλλα θα χανεις τα υπολοιπα

----------


## diastasi

> Δυστυχως βρηκα μονο για τις παλιοτερες εκδοσεις του προγραμματος...
> Και εχουν αλλαξει καποια πραγματα...
> Αν θα μπορουσε καποιος να ποσταρει καπου τις ρυθμισεις για το 1,8...


Νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ποστ μονο για το 1,8.
Θα το ψαξω

----------


## jimrude

> Δυστυχως βρηκα μονο για τις παλιοτερες εκδοσεις του προγραμματος...
> Και εχουν αλλαξει καποια πραγματα...
> Αν θα μπορουσε καποιος να ποσταρει καπου τις ρυθμισεις για το 1,8...


ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να βρει κανεις το παρακατω URL?

http://www.utorrent.com/faq.php#Does..._Encryption.3F

----------


## papi_tam

εγώ ακόμα έχω ts, και είμαι απο αυτούς που υπέγραψαν

----------


## shaq141a

Και εγώ έχω ακόμα, αλλά έχει μειωθεί η "αγριότητά του"

----------


## PaparasGT

Αντιμετωπιζει κανας αλλος χαμηλη ταχυτητα στο RS?
Τις τελευταιες 3 μερες δεν ανεβαινει πανω απο το 150kb/s ενω πιο παλια επιανα και 215kb/s...

----------


## joelap99

Το TS συνεχίζεται!!!!
Ενώ 2-3 μέρες μετά την καταγγελία οι ταχύτητες έφταναν στα 180ΚΒ/s εδώ και μέρες δε ξεπερνούν και πάλι τα 20ΚΒ/s!!! Τι γίνεται με τον ΟΤΕ τέλος πάντων;

----------


## papi_tam

Βασικά τι γίνεται με την ΕΕΤΤ? Καμία απάντηση ακόμα?

----------


## MNP-10

Ακομα δεν εχουμε κατι.. Φανηκε οτι η ΕΕΤΤ το πηρε ζεστα κτλ, αλλα ειναι γεγονος οτι οι μερες κυλανε..  :Whistle:

----------


## vavis

> Το TS συνεχίζεται!!!!
> Ενώ 2-3 μέρες μετά την καταγγελία οι ταχύτητες έφταναν στα 180ΚΒ/s εδώ και μέρες δε ξεπερνούν και πάλι τα 20ΚΒ/s!!! Τι γίνεται με τον ΟΤΕ τέλος πάντων;


Δ.Ε.Η. γαρ ... :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

Για πειτε εμπειριες οι υπολοιποι.. πως πατε απο TS τελευταια?

----------


## Θάνος

Τα ίδια, κλασικά "κρυμμένος" και όλα πάνε καλά, με 1.8 μtorrent.

----------


## MNP-10

Αλλιως υπαρχει θεμα ε?  :Thinking:

----------


## Θάνος

yeap! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vavis

παει καλα μονο με 1.8 μ τορρεντ και encryption forced..
..δηλαδη, τα ιδια !  :Evil: 
Υ.Γ.: υπαρχει μαξιμουμ διορια απαντησης, στην καταγγελια ? :Thinking:

----------


## MNP-10

Διορια απαντησης οχι.. αλλα λογικα θα ισχυει οτι ισχυει για τις προθεσμιες απαντησης των δημοσιων υπηρεσιων (αν δεν απατωμαι, 15 εργασιμες μερες?).

----------


## Saimag

Παιδιά εγώ δεν έχω κάνει παράπονα  στο forum σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα αλλα πριν μερικές μέρες το είχα και εγώ.
Από την Δευτερα πάντως που δοκίμασα με bittorrent κατεβάζω με 800+ Kb/s αν και με forthnet παλιότερα είχα πιάσει και 2 MB/s . Πάντως δεν ασχολούμαι και πολύ με torrent για  να με πολυνοιάζει

----------


## jimrude

> παει καλα μονο με 1.8 μ τορρεντ και encryption forced..
> ..δηλαδη, τα ιδια !


δηλαδη αν το χεις απλα "enabled" ειναι χειροτερα τα πραγματα?

----------


## harris

> δηλαδη αν το χεις απλα "enabled" ειναι χειροτερα τα πραγματα?


Όχι, απλά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα πιάσει  :Wink:

----------


## shaq141a

Συνεχίζεται το TS αλλά πια η αγριοτητα του είναι περιορισμένη σημαντικά.

----------


## jimrude

> Όχι, απλά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα πιάσει


ετσι το αντιλαμβανεσαι εσυ?

----------


## harris

> ετσι το αντιλαμβανεσαι εσυ?


Nαι, αν έχεις αντίθετη άποψη πες την  :Smile:

----------


## giannis18625

> Παιδιά εγώ δεν έχω κάνει παράπονα  στο forum σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα αλλα πριν μερικές μέρες το είχα και εγώ.
> Από την Δευτερα πάντως που δοκίμασα με bittorrent κατεβάζω με 800+ Kb/s αν και με forthnet παλιότερα είχα πιάσει και 2 MB/s . Πάντως δεν ασχολούμαι και πολύ με torrent για  να με πολυνοιάζει


Αθάνατη Ελλάδα!!!
Αν ο οποιοσδήποτε provider σε περιορίσει σε κάτι που σε ενδιαφέρει στο διαδίκτυο τότε θα σε νοιάξει και θα φορτώνεις το forum με παράπονα - να εξηγηθώ; όχι προσωπικά εσύ αλλά όλοι μας :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Sofos

Από προσωπική εμπειρία, μόνο το 1.8 βετα (utorrent) δίνει κάποια λύση σε ΤS! ΤΟ λέω αυτό γιατί μου έκανε αναβάθμιση αυτόματα σε μία σταθερή 1.8 και απλά πάτωσα πάλι!

----------


## yiannis_1

Όντως. Μη το αφήνεται να κάνει update.

----------


## jimrude

> Nαι, αν έχεις αντίθετη άποψη πες την


η διαφορα του "enabled" mode απο το "forced" mode ειναι οτι 
στο "enabled", αν αποτυχει το encryption handshake, το outgoing connection γινεται unencrypted. Στο "forced" δεν γινεται κανενα fallback. 

Να το κανω λιγο πιο λιανα. Με "forced" encryption, αναγκαστικα αποκλειεις καποια outgoing connections (πχ clients που δεν υποστηριζουν incoming encryption). Παρ ολ αυτα, καποιοι συνεχιζουν κι ισχυριζονται οτι εχουν καλυτερα αποτελεσματα με "forced" αντι του "enabled"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

........Auto merged post: jimrude added 5 Minutes and 17 Seconds later........




> Από προσωπική εμπειρία, μόνο το 1.8 βετα (utorrent) δίνει κάποια λύση σε ΤS! ΤΟ λέω αυτό γιατί μου έκανε αναβάθμιση αυτόματα σε μία σταθερή 1.8 και απλά πάτωσα πάλι!





> Όντως. Μη το αφήνεται να κάνει update.


*sigh*

----------


## Sofos

> η διαφορα του "enabled" mode απο το "forced" mode ειναι οτι 
> στο "enabled", αν αποτυχει το encryption handshake, το outgoing connection γινεται unencrypted. Στο "forced" δεν γινεται κανενα fallback. 
> 
> Να το κανω λιγο πιο λιανα. Με "forced" encryption, αναγκαστικα αποκλειεις καποια outgoing connections (πχ clients που δεν υποστηριζουν incoming encryption). Παρ ολ αυτα, καποιοι συνεχιζουν κι ισχυριζονται οτι εχουν καλυτερα αποτελεσματα με "forced" αντι του "enabled"


Ισως και να έχουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με forced! Από απλή λογική αν ο ΟΤΕ μπλοκάρει αυτα τα πακέτα τότε προφανώς δεν θα περνάνε (τουλάχιτον όχι όλα και όχι στο full)! Αν βάλουμε forced τότε θα λαμβάνουμε encrypted δεδομένα που θα περνάνε όλα και άρα οι συνδέσεις που θα γίνονται θα αποδίδουν και δε θα μπουκώνει το μόντεμ κάνοντας νέες συνδέσεις!

----------


## Delios64bit

Τελικα έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει οτι παντου η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ εχει TS? To ρωτάω διοτι απο οτι έμαθα δεν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη απάντηση απο ΟΤΕ(net) για TS γενικά ή σε συγκεκριμένα κέντρα.

Σε εμένα η έκδοση 18b δείχνει καλλίτερα αποτελεσματα αλλα και η 1.7.7 δεν υστερούσε πολύ. Πάντως1.8 τελική δεν έχει βγει ακόμα. Τωρα όσο για το forced δεν συστήνω να το χρησιμοποιεί κανένας διοτι κάνει άσκοπη σπατάλη των διαθέσιμων του πόρων με ελαχιστα καλλίτερο αποτέλεσμα όταν το 75% των peers ειναι encrypted αλλιώς χασούρα είναι. Το πρόβλημα μας είναι η Ελλάδα. Οταν ανταλάσουμε μεταξύ μας οι ταχύτητες ειναι φτωχές ανεξάρτητα απο ISP σαν κατι να συμβαίνει εδω. Αντίθετα με peers απο Ευρώπη /Αμερική για πλακα πιανω τα 1.3-1.4 ΜΒ/s σε 15886Kbit/s γραμμή

----------


## jimrude

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από jimrude
> 
> 
> η διαφορα του "enabled" mode απο το "forced" mode ειναι οτι 
> στο "enabled", αν αποτυχει το encryption handshake, το outgoing connection γινεται unencrypted. Στο "forced" δεν γινεται κανενα fallback. 
> 
> Να το κανω λιγο πιο λιανα. Με "forced" encryption, αναγκαστικα αποκλειεις καποια outgoing connections (πχ clients που δεν υποστηριζουν incoming encryption). Παρ ολ αυτα, καποιοι συνεχιζουν κι ισχυριζονται οτι εχουν καλυτερα αποτελεσματα με "forced" αντι του "enabled"
> 
> 
> Ισως και να έχουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με forced! Από απλή λογική αν ο ΟΤΕ μπλοκάρει αυτα τα πακέτα τότε προφανώς δεν θα περνάνε (τουλάχιτον όχι όλα και όχι στο full)! Αν βάλουμε forced τότε θα λαμβάνουμε encrypted δεδομένα που θα περνάνε όλα και άρα οι συνδέσεις που θα γίνονται θα αποδίδουν και δε θα μπουκώνει το μόντεμ κάνοντας νέες συνδέσεις!


encrypted δεδομενα λαμβανεις ετσι κι αλλιως! Ποσες φορες πρεπει να το πουμε για να γινει κατανοητο: ΟΛΑ τα encryption modes του uTORRENT  (enabled, forced etc) αφορουν τα OUTGOING connections, δηλ το upload σου! 
Το encryption στο incoming (to download σου δηλ) ειναι by default ενεργοποιημενο.

----------


## [Insomniac]

> Το encryption στο incoming (to download σου δηλ) ειναι by default ενεργοποιημενο.


By default ενεργοποιημένο, αλλά (αν και δεν χρησιμοποιώ utorrent, από τα λίγα που διάβασα) αν το "Allow legacy incoming connections" είναι κλικαρισμένο, δέχεται και non-encrypted incoming connections.

Παρακάτω παραθέτω έναν πολύ ωραίο πίνακα από το azureuswiki για την αποφυγή ts και τις βαθμίδες προστασίας μέσω κρυπτογράφησης.

 0No + using a non-standard portnoneYesYesDoesn't use cryptography unless required by a peer; no additional CPU consumptionDoesn't prevent traffic shaping, unless the provider simply throttles standard P2P ports  1YesPlainYesYesLeast CPU intensive and most compatible setting to avoid traffic shapingEasy to detect since the payload isn't encrypted2YesRC4YesYesStill maintains maximum compatibility but avoids traffic shaping, at least for outgoing connectionsThe incoming port used for BT connections may be detected3YesRC4YesNoPrevents that any classic BT connection to the incoming port is successful and thus makes it harder to identify ports that are used for BT trafficLimited backwards compatibility4YesRC4NoNoPrevents any classic BT connection and thus makes it harder to identify the entire host as a BT userNo backwards compatibility at all

----------


## Saimag

> Αθάνατη Ελλάδα!!!
> Αν ο οποιοσδήποτε provider σε περιορίσει σε κάτι που σε ενδιαφέρει στο διαδίκτυο τότε θα σε νοιάξει και θα φορτώνεις το forum με παράπονα - να εξηγηθώ; όχι προσωπικά εσύ αλλά όλοι μας


Ο κάθε πελάτης της OTENet δεν έχει ανάγκη να κατεβάζει μέρα νύκτα torrent που στο κάτω κάτω από ένα σημείο και μετά κάνει download μονο και μονο για να λέει ότι κατεβάζει . Προσωπικά torrent κατεβάσω 4-5 Gb το μηνα . Το internet το έχω για άλλη δουλειά πιο σοβαρή

----------


## sakisr21

εμενα παντως εδω και 2 εβδομαδες το dc++δουλευει κανονικα μετα απο κανα μηνα που ηταν νεκρο.να δουμε στην πορεια τι θα γινει.οσο για το 1,8μtorrent δεν λεει πρεπει να βρεις παρα πολυ καλα τορρεντ για να κατεβασεις.οποτε dc++ me revconnect παει σφαιρα.

----------


## shaq141a

> Comcast, the US largest residential Internet provider, said on Thursday that it would take a more equitable approach toward managing the ever-expanding flow of Web traffic on its network. The cable company, based in Philadelphia, has been under relentless pressure from the Federal Communications Commission and public interest groups after media reports last year that it was blocking some Internet traffic of customers who used online software based on the popular peer-to-peer BitTorrent protocol. Comcast said it would change its fundamental approach to playing Internet traffic cop.
> 
> 
> BitTorrent president and co-founder Ashwin Navin
> 
> Instead of interfering with specific online applications, it will manage traffic by slowing the Internet speeds of its most bandwidth-hogging users when traffic is busiest. “In the event of congestion, the half percent of people who are overutilizing an excessive amount of capacity will be slowed down subtly until capacity is restored,” the chief technology officer for Comcast, Tony G. Werner, said. “For the other 99.5 percent, their performance will be maintained exactly as they expect it.” Mr. Werner said he hoped to have the new system in place by the end of the year. The change was part of an announcement by Comcast on Thursday that it had been working with BitTorrent, a company that was co-founded by the creator of the BitTorrent protocol.
> 
> The start-up, based in San Francisco and supported by venture capital, helps media companies deliver their files over the Internet using BitTorrent technology. Consumers also use the protocol to share large files like movies. The companies said they have been working together for the last year on ways to optimize BitTorrent applications for the Comcast network. They said they would publish their findings to Web forums and standards groups so that other software makers, peer-to-peer services and I.S.P.’s could adopt them. “What we really want is not only for Comcast to be a better network but for all networks to be better,” the president of BitTorrent, Ashwin Navin, said. I see the light at the end of the tunnel…
> 
> Source: NY Times


Άντε και στα δικά μας

----------


## h4ltz3ro

Διάβασα όλα το thread για τις διαμαρτυρίες περι rate limit και traffic shaping στα p2p applications και είδα απίστευτες ανακρίβειες και λάθος συμπεράσματα. Πολλά posts απλά φέρνουν τη καταστροφολογία και δημιουργούν κλίμα παραπλάνησης.

Κατ αρχήν να πώ κάποια πράγματα περί upload/download.

1)
Πολλοί εδω μέσα ΔΕΝ το έχουνε καταλάβει πως όταν ένα tcp connection στέλνει δεδομένα σε μία κατεύθυνση, τα TCP acknowledgements (ACK packets) πρέπει να σταλούν στην αντίθετη κατεύθυνση αλλίως το άλλο άκρο (peer) θα νομίσει ότι το πακέτο χάθηκε και πρέπει να το ξαναστήλει. Έτσι για να έχεις maximum αποστολή δεδομένων σε maximum rate ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να στέλνεις αυτά τα πακετα acks πίσω.

Έτσι όταν το uplink γεμίζει (από κάποιο άλλο connection - π.χ seedaρουμε) όλα τα εισερχόμενα πακέτα ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΟΥΝ με αποτέλεσμα να μην πιάνουμε υψηλές ταχύτητες και να μην εκμεταλευόμαστε το download του link μας.

Μπορείτε να δείτε το παράδειγμα απο mrtg graphs στο παρακάτω link:

http://www.benzedrine.cx/ackpri-norm.jpg
(φαίνετε ξεκάθαρα πως όταν ξεκινάει το upload - seeding στην περιπτωση μας , το download πέφτει δραματικά!  Από 4mbps σε .0.8mbps με μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις) 

Η λύση είναι να κάνεις QoS στο router σου και να δώσεις μεγάλυτερη προτεραιότητα στα ack packets. 

http://www.benzedrine.cx/ackpri-priq.jpg

Φυσικά κανένα routeraki του εμπορίου δεν το κάνει αυτό. Χρειάζεσαι custom λύσεις bsd ή linux ή πιο ακριβά cisco με QoS features στο IOS.

2)
Πολλοί χρήστες έχουνε κολήσει κάποιο worm που χρησιμοποιεί όλο το upstream για να σύνδεέετε σε mail servers και να στέλνει spam. Άρα ο τελικός χρήστης πάλι διαμαρτύρετε ότι δεν κατεβάζει γρήγορα (αφού συμβαίνει το ίδιο με τα ack packets)

3) Κάτι φτηνά routerakia στα πολλά connections τρώνε φρίκη και δεν ανήγουν άλλα states εάν δεν γίνουν closed τα προηγούμενα. Αυτό συμβαίνει δίοτι έχουν μικρό cpu και ram και δεν αντέχουν να κρατήσουν τόσο μεγάλο state entry. Π.χ jetspeed .. είχα και κάθε φορά έκανα reset γιατί floodare το state entry.

4)
Διαμαρτύρονται πολλοί ότι χρησιμοποιώντας encryption στα torrents πιάνουν υψηλές ταχύτητες ενώ χωρις encryption σέρνονται. Νομίζω πως έχοντας ενεργοποιήσει encryption δέχεσαι μόνο encrypted streams (άρα περιορίζεσαι μόνο σε χρήστες που seedaroune encrypt streams.) Ποιός σας λέει οτι όταν κατεβαζεις torrents απο άλλους χρήστες εξωτερικού π.χ Bt και AOL δεν δέχεσε rate limit από αυτόυς τους ISPs. To rate limit μπορει να γίνει παντού. Είτε στο seeder είτε στον downloader.

5) 
Αν o OTE χρησιμοποιεί rate limit θα το χρησιμοποιεί globaly. Συμπεράσματα του τύπου :

α) Ο γείτονας κατεβάζει full αλλά εγω σερνομαι επειδη μου βάλανε traffic shape είναι γελοία!! Ναι ο ISP με τη πάρτυ σου θα ασχοληθεί μόνο ή με τη γειτονία σου ?

To πιο λογικό σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι πως το εύρος του DSLAM που είσαι ΔΕ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ!! γι αυτό βλέπεις και αυτες τις διακυμάνσεις. Άμα είσαι σε dslam που οι γείτονες σου κατεβάζουνε αβέρτα εεε όλοι θα επηρεαστούνε και θα έχει διακυμάνσεις. Το service ειναι UBR. δεν εγκυάται constant bit rate. Δε σημαίνει πως σου κάνουν rate limit.

Είδα αυτά τα screenshots που δείχνουν το σενάριο του rate limit.. Εγω έχω σπίτι 2mbps , χρησιμοποιώ bittornado από console. (είμαι unix user), to bintornado δε κάνει encrypt... και έχω από 190-205 download ΠΑΝΤΑ όταν εχει seeders. Έχω δει και διακυμάνσεις αλλά μόνο τις ώρες αιχμής που φουλάρει το dslam λογικά.. Μπορώ να ανεβάσω και screenshot που να δείχνει το download.

Κατι ωράια που διάβασα και γέλασα είναι σκέψεις του στυλ: Αλλαξα το password μου και τώρα κατεβάζει πιο γρήγορα. .. ναι πέρασε μια πεταλούδα στον αμαζόνιο και επηρέασε τα κυκλώματα του χαλκού.. Τόσο τραγελαφικό ακούγετε αυτό!

Στο παράδειγμα του PDF βλέπω να λέει:

> Torrent με 697 seeders, 10 leechers στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ με 44.9kb/sec:

και μετά γράφει:

> Το ίδιο Torrent στο δίκτυο της HOL / Vodafone με την ίδια γραμμή / ίδιο πρόγραμμα στα 1.1 MB/sec:


 με την ίδια γραμμή?? Πως γίνετε ενώ είσαι στον ΟΤΕ να μπείς στο ιδιώκτητο δίκτυο της HOL με την ΙΔΙΑ γραμμή εφόσον είναι άλλο LLU / dslam?? 

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας....

----------


## sdikr

> Στο παράδειγμα του PDF βλέπω να λέει:
> 
> > Torrent με 697 seeders, 10 leechers στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ με 44.9kb/sec:
> 
> και μετά γράφει:
> 
> > Το ίδιο Torrent στο δίκτυο της HOL / Vodafone με την ίδια γραμμή / ίδιο πρόγραμμα στα 1.1 MB/sec:
> 
> 
> ...


Αφου  τα ξέρετε τόσο καλά,  θα ξεράτε  ότι  πλεον Οτε/οτενετ  είναι το ίδιο πράγμα,  το πρόβλημα αναφέρεται στο κομμάτι  Internet  του ΟΤΕ (ΟΤΕνετ δηλάδη)   και όπως γνωρίζετε    πάνω  σε ΑΡΥΣ δουλεύουν και άλλοι παρόχοι 


το 1 εως  το 5   δεν θα κάνω καν τον κόπο να τα αναλύσω,   

ή μάλλον θα το κάνω

1)  ακόμα και τα ρουτερ  που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ,  κάνουν qos,  όπως και φυσικά αρκετά του εμπορίου

2)  πολλοι χρήστες ίσως,  η δοκιμή έγινε απο γνώστες,  

3)  δεν διαφωνώ,  αλλά  δεν ήταν τέτοια τα ρουτεράκια

4) Καμία σχέση  δυστήχως

5) δεν μιλάμε για rate limit,  μιλάμε για   ts,  το ts το κάνεις όπου θέλεις,  ανα περιόχη,  ανά Ip range,  ανα  Username


απο το 1 εως το 5  απαντά   το ότι με την ίδια γραμμή,  ο ΟΤΕ/οτενετ,  έχει πρόβλημα  ο ΟΤΕ/αλλός πάροχος δεν έχει

----------


## elizabeth1

Ωραία να ρωτήσω λιπών κάτι εγώ  έχω 2  υπολογιστές και 2 ξεχωριστές  γραμμές (Netone&oteconex 24  έχω το ίδιο πρόγραμμα torrent και έκδοση  p2p  ίδιες ρυθμίσεις .
σε  prive tracker με πολλούς seeds ο  ote  κατεβάζει 38-90 kb και Netone 388  ταυτόχρονο κατέβασμα και με τις 2 γραμμές την ίδια ώρα το ίδιο αρχείο ..και αυτό γίνετε συνέχεια πως αυτό εξηγείτε λιπών? Και σας λέω έχω κάνη ακριβός τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις σε ruter και pc.

----------


## MNP-10

> και είδα απίστευτες ανακρίβειες και λάθος συμπεράσματα


Μαλλον το ιδιο θα μπορουσα να πω και εγω.

1) Δεν τιθεται θεμα αν γνωριζουμε τι ειναι τα ACK και πως δουλευουν. Επισης δεν τιθεται θεμα για το κατα ποσο επηρεαζουν αυτα το ολο ζητημα του ΟΤΕ TS, αφου με ιδιες ρυθμισεις σε αλλον ISP, το προβλημα λυνεται. Τελος, ναι, router του εμποριου ΕΧΟΥΝ QoS. Το fritz.box που χρησιμοποιω για παραδειγμα εχει - και δεν ειναι το μονο. Πολλα εχουν highly-configurable traffic QoS.

2) Ολοι εχουν παθει δλδ ομαδικο worm infection? Ελεος. Τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε.

3) Τι δουλεια εχει το buffer/cpu reset του router με το TS? Καμμια απολυτως. 

4) Αν και εχει βαση οτι το enc μπορει να ειναι απ'την αλλη πλευρα, το σεναριο (4) δεν εξηγει γιατι αμα καποιος αλλαξει 5 ISPs θα εχει προβλημα μονο με τον ΟΤΕ. Προφανως η αλλη πλευρα κανει διακρισεις.

5) Καλα τα σεναρια και τα ΘΑ, αλλα η πραγματικοτητα ειναι καλυτερη. Επισης, εννοειται οτι μεσω ΑΡΥΣ μπορει καποιος να χρησιμοποιησει πολλαπλες συνδρομες ISPs.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω...δεν ανεβαίνει πανώ από 30KB/sec κανένα torrent, άσχετα με το πρόγραμμά που χρησιμοποιώ...


EDIT : Το μtorrent 1.8 beta πράγματι βοηθά την κατάσταση....ανέβηκε πάνω από 100KB/sec

----------


## anon

@h4ltz3ro Αν και ήδη έχουν απαντήσει άλλοι, δεν μπορώ να πώ για άλλους συμφορουμίτες, αλλά για την περίπτωση του τεστ που έχει γίνει και του σχετικού βίντεο απο τον γράφοντα, μπορώ να πώ ότι δεν έχεις διαβάσει όλη την μεθοδολογία για να δείς ότι δεν ισχύει τίποτα απο τα επιχειρήματα που προβάλεις. Α, και το ρούτερ ήταν Zyxel 661, που θεωρείται πολύ καλό, όχι της πλάκας. Αντιθέτως η επιχειρηματολογία, όπως μάλιστα ακούγεται και στο βίντεο, καταδεικνύει απόλυτα την χρήση TS, συγκεκριμενα απο ΟΤΕ(ΟΤΕΝΕΤ).

----------


## giorgosts

@ h4ltz3ro Άλλο πρόβλημα το "μπούκωμα", άλλο το "πακετοκόψιμο" του OTE, άλλο πρόβλημα τυχόν περιορισμός του bandwidth στο άλλο άκρο, και άλλο το TS της otenet. Όσο για "mail worm" ακόμα πιο αστεία δικαιολογία, αφού έχουμε δοκιμάσει και με linux liveCD

----------


## h4ltz3ro

Αυτά που εγραψα στο προηγουμενό μου post είναι πιθανά σενάρια για διάφορους χρήστες. Δεν είπα ότι όλοι έχουν πάθει ομαδικό worm infection, ούτε ότι όλοι έχουν routerακι που δεν αντέχει πολλά states. Btw ta zyxel ειναι μια χαρά όπως είπατε και πολύ αξιόπιστα. Σχετικά με το QoS, πολλά routerakia του εμπορίου κάνουν, αλλά το qos που κάνουν δεν είναι τόσο advanced. Δεν έχω δει σε κάποιο να κάνει prioritize  τα acks.  Αυτό που έχω δει είναι να κάνουν priority queue algorithm gia port or protocol και στη καλύτερη των καλυτέρων περίπτωση cbq.

Πάντως εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει σε 3 dsl/ote και δεν έχω δεί τέτοια συμπεριφορά πουθενά.
Δοκίμασα να πάρω και άλλο ip από άλλο address space (79.x.x.x) μπας και γίνεται to rate limit ειδικά σε κάποιο άλλο network .. Μια χαρά και εκεί
Θα ήθελα πάντως να δω μετρήσεις και screenshots από bittornado ή azureus και με linux os.
 :Closed topic:

----------


## MNP-10

> Πάντως εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει σε 3 dsl/ote και δεν έχω δεί τέτοια συμπεριφορά πουθενά.
> Δοκίμασα να πάρω και άλλο ip από άλλο address space (79.x.x.x) μπας και γίνεται to rate limit ειδικά σε κάποιο άλλο network .. Μια χαρά και εκεί


Δεν επηρεαζε, ουτε επηρεαζει το συνολο των χρηστων.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Σχετικά με το QoS, πολλά routerakia του εμπορίου κάνουν, αλλά το qos που κάνουν δεν είναι τόσο advanced. Δεν έχω δει σε κάποιο να κάνει prioritize  τα acks.



Μάλλον δεν κοιτάς καλά




> 


 :RTFM:  και ξαναέλα.

----------


## giorgosts

> Θα ήθελα πάντως να δω μετρήσεις και screenshots από bittornado ή azureus και με linux os.


Τα windows έχουν καταργηθεί, εδώ και πολύ καιρό, τουλάχιστον από εμένα. Screenshots θα βρεις σε αυτό το thread.

----------


## hitech444

Λοιπόν το "κοφτήρι" πάει σύννεφο απο τον ΟΤΕ και αυτά που λέει ο h4ltz3ro εγω δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. QoS και acks...
Ας δοκιμάσει να κατεβάσει με μουλάρι...
Ετσι για να μπουν τα πράγματα στη θέση τους !

Τσπ, να και 2 links για να δείτε και τον "εχθρό": 
http://www.allot.com/P2P/    και

http://www.ellacoya.com/products/

----------


## MNP-10

P2P Control

No matter how much bandwidth service providers make available, the increasing popularity of peer-to-peer file sharing and the growing size of the uploaded/downloaded files will cause congestion on the network. Infrastructure upgrades provide only temporary relief, while their cost cuts into operator margins. Allot's dynamic traffic shaping through QoS policies can be applied specifically to P2P traffic flows or P2P users, putting the network operator in complete control of how bandwidth resources are allocated. This is the key to preventing P2P congestion, reducing costs, and ensuring a quality experience for every customer. 



----------


The IP Service Control System from Ellacoya Networks gives broadband operators unprecedented visibility into and control over their networks and services. The Ellacoya system is the only solution in the marketplace to provide a complete picture of subscriber and application network usage trends and the ability to better manage network capacity based on those trends. Ellacoya's IP Service Control System measures traffic by application, activity, and subscriber, and then gives operators the tools to analyze the resulting data through the system's powerful web-based reporting environment. They can then take action to maximize network efficiency with the Ellacoya system by setting policies that prioritize applications during peak and non-peak times, secure the network, and control bandwidth costs. The system also provides a platform for introducing targeted service plans and packages for new offerings such as VoIP, on-line gaming, and movie downloads, so that providers can take advantage of new revenue opportunities.


Μου μυριζει targetted QoS για κατηγοριες χρηστων και χρηστες..  :Whistle:

----------


## hitech444

Ακόμα ενα όπλο στον πόλεμο του TS (έχω κι άλλα όπως θα δείτε....  :Laughing:   :Whistle: )
Λοιπόν πάρτε τη λινκιά: 
http://www.p2pforum.it/forum/showthread.php?t=290321

Κάποιος μου σφύριξε μήπως η "απεργία" στον ΟΤΕ έχει να κάνει με το "κοφτήρι" (βλ. απεργία ΓΕΝΟΠ-Διακοπές ρεύματος). Για να την πληρώνει ο κοσμάκης δηλαδή... και να εξαγριωθεί. Τσπ.

Στην Κίνα που λέτε λοιπόν, ο ένας απο τους 2 παρόχους βάζει κοφτήρι την ημέρα αλλά τη νύχτα το αφήνει ελεύθερο. Λογικό; Δεν ξέρω... αλλά απ΄ότι γίνεται εδώ πιο λογικό μου φαίνεται...

----------


## tsaros

Μετα την καταγγελια την επομενη μερα ειχε βγει τελειως το ΤS
(και το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι κατεβαζω συνεχεια κλπ απλα θελω να ξερω οτι ανα πασα στιγμη θα εχω την ταχυτητα που πληρωνω και πρεπει)

αυτο συνεχιστηκε για ακομα μερικες μερες "ελευθεριας"!
και επειδη δεν κατεβαζω και καθε μερα μπορει πχ να περασουν και 3-4 μερες σημερα που κοιταξα υπαρχει ξανα TS γιατι η διαφορα με το μτορρεντ και χωρις αυτο ειναι φανερη

----------


## anon

Και κάποιοι άλλοι πάροχοι κάνουν TS αλλά πιο "διακριτικά". Και έτσι φυσικά είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να το επιβεβαιώσεις με την τεχνική που χρησιμοποιήσαμε στην περίπτωση της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Προβλέπω ανάλογες κινήσεις απο όλους τους παρόχους.

----------


## albatross

Μα νομίζω κανεις λογικός ανθρωπός δε θα ηταν αντίθετος σε TS μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια (τετοια ωστε να ειναι αδύνατον να το επιβεβαιώσεις όπως λες), αν και εφόσων ειναι απαραίτητο για να εξυπήρετούνται όλοι καλύτερα. Θα πρέπει όμως να αναφέρεται ρητα στις συμβάσεις.

----------


## Theodore41

Ειχα πει, οτι δεν θα ξαναγραψω, γιατι μουκοψαν καποα μηνυματα, αλλα μου τη δινει, που βλεπω τη γκρινια να συνεχιζεται και γι αυτο, θα κανω μια μονο ερωτηση και μετα γραψτε εσεις τα δικα σας.
 Αν ριξω ενα συρμα και αρχισουμε να κατεβαζουμε ΟΛΟΙ, οπως εσεις που φωναζετε, μου λετε παρακαλω, τι νομιζετε οτι θα γινει;
 Καθε απαντηση δεκτη.

----------


## MNP-10

Για τελευταια φορα θα σου πω οτι το θεμα δεν προσφερεται για αυτου του ειδους τη συζητηση. Στο υποθετικο ερωτημα η απαντηση ειναι οτι θα πατωσουν τα παντα.

Ομως το συστημα βασιζεται στο οτι ΔΕΝ κατεβαζουν ολοι ταυτοχρονα - οπως και το οδικο συστημα βασιζεται στο οτι ΔΕΝ κυκλοφορουν ολοι ταυτοχρονα και οπως το ηλεκτρικο συστημα βασιζεται στο οτι δεν το χρησιμοποιουν ολοι ταυτοχρονα. Στον δε ΟΤΕ, υπαρχει η καλυτερη αναλογια idle users / downloaders - οποτε δεν εχει καμμια δικαιολογια για TS. Δλδ οι αλλοι πως αντεχουν? Πχ η forthnet μπορει να εχει ενα 80% του bandwidth του ΟΤΕ αλλα το 30% των συνδεσεων.. Πως δηλαδη η forthnet την παλευει, παρα το δυσαναλογα πιο μεγαλο κοστος που της αντιστοιχει? 

Πχ δες ποσους συνδρομητες εχει η netone και τι bandwidth εχει με το εξωτερικο, δες τι εχει η forthnet και ποσους users εχει και μετα δες τι εχει ο ΟΤΕ και ποσες συνδεσεις εχει (>500.000). Συν οτι για καθε συνδεση 24αρα εχει καπελο κοστους ~50%... και παρ'ολα αυτα κανει μαιμουδιες.

End of offtopic. Τα υπολοιπα περι bandwidth management, λογικης χρησης του internet κτλ εδω.

----------


## fits79

Τελικά ακόμα είστε συνδρομητές του οτε και το traffic shaping? 
αφού δεν βάζετε μυαλό συνεχίστε να είστε συνδρομητές του νταβατζή (Π)οτε.
εγώ με 4νετ είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος.

----------


## sdikr

> Τελικά ακόμα είστε συνδρομητές του οτε και το traffic shaping? 
> αφού δεν βάζετε μυαλό συνεχίστε να είστε συνδρομητές του νταβατζή (Π)οτε.
> εγώ με 4νετ είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος.


τι λένε τα Ping σας;

----------


## odys2008

> εγώ με 4νετ είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος.


Μάλλον κάποιο ξεχνάνε τα 700ms ping με το εξωτερικό για 2 μήνες και αυτό που γίνεται τώρα με τον ΑΙΧ :Whistle:

----------


## hitech444

Συγγνώμη που επανέρχομαι, αλλά
το link που έδωσα το κοίταξε κανένας; Αμφιβάλλω...
Πρόκειται για το Project Gemini κάποιων Ιταλών που χρησιμοποιούν ενα κόλπο με 2 CD με κατάλληλα διαμορφωμένο Ubuntu για να επιβεβαιώνει κανείς την υπάρξη ή όχι "κόφτη". 

Νομίζω ότι στην περίπτωσή μας θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο. Οσο αφορά δηλαδή την ΕΕΤΤ. Να μην μπορούν να αμφισβητήσουν τα λεγόμενά μας. Ίσως και να το χρησιμοποιήσουν και αυτοί για να ελέγχουν τους παρόχους.
Αξίζει να το δείτε:

http://www.p2pforum.it/forum/showthread.php?t=290321

----------


## papi_tam

Καμία απάντηση απο ΕΕΤΤ?

----------


## nm96027

Προς το παρον, οχι. Για οτι νεωτερο θα σας ενημερωσουμε αμεσα. :Wink:

----------


## modified

Για την περίπτωση του TS που εφαρμόζει ο OTE, πώς ρυθμίζετε το "Encryption" στο *Deluge*; Και τα δύο (Inbound/Outbound) στο "Forced" και το Level στο "Full Stream";

ΥΓ: Υπάρχει κάποιος ήρωας που να έχει καταφέρει να το εγκαταστήσει σε Mac; Συναντώ προβλήματα, και καθώς φαίνεται δεν είμαι ο μόνος.

----------


## sakisr21

Δικαστήριο της Νέας Υόρκης αποφάσισε ότι η διάθεση μουσικών αρχείων σε δίκτυα Ρ2Ρ, δεν αποτελεί παραβίαση του νόμου προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

Η διάθεση μουσικών αρχείων στα δίκτυα P2P αποτελεί το επιχείρημα «making available», πάνω στο οποίο στηρίχτηκε η RIAA (εμπορική ένωση που αντιπροσωπευει την μουσική βιομηχανία των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, Recording Industry Association of America) στις μηνύσεις που έχει καταθέσει ενάντια ιδιωτών που μοιραζόντουσαν μουσικά αρχεία, παραβιάζοντας έτσι, σύμφωνα με την RIAA, την νομοθεσία περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

Το γεγονός ότι το δικαστήριο απέρριψε ένα από τα σημαντικότερα επιχειρήματα της RIAA ίσως αποτελέσει το εφαλτήριο για μία σειρά αθωωτικών αποφάσεων στις εκατοντάδες υποθέσεις που περιμένουν να εκδικαστούν. 


να δουμε τωρα τι θα πουν οι του οτε οτι ημασταν παρανομοι και τα λοιπα.

οσο για το τσ, το dc++ δουλευει μια χαρα το τορρεντ μετρια.

----------


## anon

Λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά το TS επανήλθε στην σύνδεση μου και μάλιστα δριμύτερο. Με ΟΤΕ (οτενετ), και deluge και encrypted, προσπαθώ να κατεβάσω το Fedora9 beta dvd x86_64 και δεν κατεβαίνει ούτε byte! Το ίδιο με http κατεβαίνει με 90-100KBps. Στην ίδια γραμμή ΑΡΥΣ (1024/256) και με λογαριασμό forthnet, όπως ακριβώς σto video, κατεβαίνει με deluge με 60-70Κbps. Περαστικά μας... (Αλήθεια, η ΕΕΤΤ ακόμη το κοιτάει;;;;;;;; )




Off Topic




Το παραπάνω μύνημα το πόσταρα όντως απο 4ΝΕΤ. Φαίνεται έχουν κάποιο σύστημα οι ΟΤΕτζήδες, να ανιχνεύουν τα "κακά" παιδια, γιατί αμέσως μετά δεν με άφηνε να συνδεθώ με τον κανονικό μου λογαριασμό ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ενώ όσο δοκίμαζα με 4ΝΕΤ συνδεόταν κανονικα! Χρειάστηκε να πάρω helpdesk της Οτενετ (εδώ τους βγάζω το καπέλο, σε αντίθεση με άλλους, απάντησε τεχνικός σε λιγότερο απο 1 λεπτό!!!! ) και αφού έδωσα τα στοιχεία μου αμέσως μετά συνδέθηκα.... Ρε μπας και έχουν βάλει κορέους, και βλέπουνε αυτούς τους συνδρομητές που το παίζουν έξυπνοι;;;;;  :Whistle:  :Whistle:   :Thinking:  :Thinking: 




Δοκιμή και με άλλο λογαριασμό, του φίλου μας sdikr, (με τον λογαριασμό του ιντερνετ ποστάρω αυτή την στιγμή), τα αποτελέσματα ειναι απολύτως ίδια. Επειδή πρόκειται για γραμμή ΑΡΥΣ, και το μόνο που αλλάζει είναι τα στοιχεία σύνδεσης, αυτό που εικάζω (μια εικασία, δεν μπορώ να την τεκμηριώσω) είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ κάνει όντως TS κάποιας μορφής, πιθανόν σε "προβληματικές" περιοχές. (To Deluge βγάζει το εξής μύνημα: Alert: premature end of file (HTTP code=-1, times in... ) Yπόψη ότι τώρα μιλάμε για encrypted, ενώ σε κανονικό http download κατεβάζει full speed. Eπίσης κάποιο πρόβλημα στην αλλαγή στοιχείων σύνδεσης (όταν έβαλα λογαριασμό 4ΝΕΤ, αλλα ακόμη και όταν έβαλα τον λογαριασμό του sdikr άργησε υπερβολικά να συνδεθεί, σημαίνει ότι μάλλον υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, ειδικά με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, προφανώς με authentication. Οχι ότι ειναι γενικό πρόβλημα, μάλλον το δικό μας DSLAM έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## fits79

> Μάλλον κάποιο ξεχνάνε τα 700ms ping με το εξωτερικό για 2 μήνες και αυτό που γίνεται τώρα με τον ΑΙΧ


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς? Και δηλαδή ο οτε εχει μαι χαρά ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος και είναι ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟΣ? Δεν νομίζω γιατί μόνο και μόνο το traffic shaping(Περιορισμό) που σας έχει είναι αρκετό εφόσον δεν έχετε ούτε την ελευθερία σας αλλά ούτε για ότι πληρώνετε.

----------


## Linus

> τι λένε τα Ping σας;


Το απολαμβάνεις αυτό έτσι δεν είναι?  :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το παραπάνω μύνημα το πόσταρα όντως απο 4ΝΕΤ. Φαίνεται έχουν κάποιο σύστημα οι ΟΤΕτζήδες, να ανιχνεύουν τα "κακά" παιδια, γιατί αμέσως μετά δεν με άφηνε να συνδεθώ με τον κανονικό μου λογαριασμό ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ενώ όσο δοκίμαζα με 4ΝΕΤ συνδεόταν κανονικα! Χρειάστηκε να πάρω helpdesk της Οτενετ (εδώ τους βγάζω το καπέλο, σε αντίθεση με άλλους, απάντησε τεχνικός σε λιγότερο απο 1 λεπτό!!!! ) και αφού έδωσα τα στοιχεία μου αμέσως μετά συνδέθηκα.... Ρε μπας και έχουν βάλει κορέους, και βλέπουνε αυτούς τους συνδρομητές που το παίζουν έξυπνοι;;;;;  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αν δεν γίνει σωστή αποσύνδεση  απο την Οτενετ,  μετά πρέπει να περιμένεις απο 3 εως  5  λεπτά  γιατι αυτοί σε θεώρουν συνδεμένο



> Το απολαμβάνεις αυτό έτσι δεν είναι?



Το ποιο;  για πες μας το σκεπτικό σου,  και σε παρακαλώ  άσε τα  :Thumb down: ,  αν θέλεις δηλάδη να μιλήσουμε σοβαρά

----------


## anon

> Αν δεν γίνει σωστή αποσύνδεση  απο την Οτενετ,  μετά πρέπει να περιμένεις απο 3 εως  5  λεπτά  γιατι αυτοί σε θεώρουν συνδεμένο



Να συμφωνήσω σε αυτό που λές. Ομως όταν έβαζα στοιχεία της 4ΝΕΤ, συνδεόμουν. Εβαζα τα στοιχεία της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, και όχι. Οταν πήρα τηλέφωνο, αμέσως συνδέθηκα. Πρέπει να έχει να κάνει με τον authentication server, αλλά το γεγονός ότι με άλλον πάροχο συνδεόμουν, σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει κάποιο glitch στο σύστημά τους. Ευτυχως που είχαν γρήγορη ανταπόκριση στο Helpdesk. Δεν θέλω καν να φανταστώ την περίπτωση να μουν στον άλλο πάροχο με αυτό το πρόβλημα και ναπρεπε να καλέσω  :Whistle:

----------


## shaq141a

Anon, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις μtorrent 1.8.x ?

----------


## anon

Θα δοκιμάσω το σαββατοκύριακο. Πάντως ενώ προχθές και χθές δεν έπαιζε, μετά απο κάποια στιγμή, στο εντελώς ξαφνικό, και χωρίς να έχω πειράξει τίποτα απο ρυθμίσεις κλπ, άρχισε να παίζει....  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

Off Topic





> Αν δεν γίνει σωστή αποσύνδεση  απο την Οτενετ,  μετά πρέπει να περιμένεις απο 3 εως  5  λεπτά  γιατι αυτοί σε θεώρουν συνδεμένο


Α γειά σου, το είχα προσέξει μια φορά που «έπαιζα» σε μια φίλη μου, και αναρωτιόμουν γιατί γίνεται.

----------


## odys2008

> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς? Και δηλαδή ο οτε εχει μαι χαρά ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος και είναι ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟΣ? Δεν νομίζω γιατί μόνο και μόνο το traffic shaping(Περιορισμό) που σας έχει είναι αρκετό εφόσον δεν έχετε ούτε την ελευθερία σας αλλά ούτε για ότι πληρώνετε.


Κοίταξε δεν ασχολούμαι με τορρεντ και μπορό να σου πω ότι και σε ping και σε http download είναι ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟΣ. Ιδικά σε ping δεν μπορείτε με τίποτα να τον χτυπήσετε. Οκ για το traffic shaping, αν και αυτή την στιγμή δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου. Εγώ όμως πλήρωνα για 2 μηνες την συνδρομή μου στο Wow και δεν μπορούσα να πάιξω γιατί η forthnet είχε 700ms ping από τις 12 το μεσημέρι μέχρι και τις 12 το βράδυ. *ΓΙΑ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ .* Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά. Πρόσεξε, η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνειται

----------


## MNP-10

Αμα ειχε TS και η Forthnet κοβοντας το P2P traffic, κομματια θα πηγαιναν τα ping σου.  :Laughing:

----------


## albatross

> Η διάθεση μουσικών αρχείων στα δίκτυα P2P αποτελεί το επιχείρημα «making available», πάνω στο οποίο στηρίχτηκε η RIAA (εμπορική ένωση που αντιπροσωπευει την μουσική βιομηχανία των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, Recording Industry Association of America) στις μηνύσεις που έχει καταθέσει ενάντια ιδιωτών που μοιραζόντουσαν μουσικά αρχεία, παραβιάζοντας έτσι, σύμφωνα με την RIAA, την νομοθεσία περί πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.


To "making available" δεν ειναι καν επιχειρημα. Πρεπει τοτε να απαγορευτουν, αυτοκινητα, πλοία κλπ, που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθουν για μεταφορα ναρκωτικών ουσιών. Όπλα, τα οποια μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθουν σε ληστειες... κλπ κλπ κλπ και η λιστα δεν τελειωνει ποτε. Εγώ πάντως είχα αγοράσει αυθεντικό το Νeverwinter Nights το οποίο δεν έπαιζε (γιατί η προστασία είχε κάποια ασυμβατότητα με το DVD-R μου). Αυτό είναι το "making unavailable" επιχειρημα. :Whistle:

----------


## MNP-10

Οσοι εχουν upload 1 mbps, εχουν το PC ανοικτο πολλες ωρες και θελουν να βοηθησουν σε καποιες μετρησεις σχετικα με το TS (για την ΕΕΤΤ), ας μου στειλουν pm.

----------


## newbie691

Παιδια μηπως το TS το σταματησαν απο την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ? Ρωταω γιατι ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα επιβεβαιωμενο, και εδω και λιγες μερες ξαναρχισα να κατεβαζω με πολυ ψηλες ταχυτητες και μαλιστα με το Encryption Απενεργοποιημενο στο utorrent. Περιοχη Πατρα.

----------


## 4kkkk

Εγω στην πατρα εχω ακομα προβληματα χαμηλης ταχυτητας ειμαι στον πελοπα.

----------


## hel

> Κοίταξε δεν ασχολούμαι με τορρεντ και μπορό να σου πω ότι και σε ping και σε http download είναι ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟΣ. Ιδικά σε ping δεν μπορείτε με τίποτα να τον χτυπήσετε. Οκ για το traffic shaping, αν και αυτή την στιγμή δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου. Εγώ όμως πλήρωνα για 2 μηνες την συνδρομή μου στο Wow και δεν μπορούσα να πάιξω γιατί η forthnet είχε 700ms ping από τις 12 το μεσημέρι μέχρι και τις 12 το βράδυ. *ΓΙΑ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ .* Δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά. Πρόσεξε, η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνειται


Kαι τι σύνδεση είχες με forthnet?

----------


## odys2008

Εγώ με ΑΡΥΣ και ένας φίλος μου από ιδιόκτητο νομίζω (θα σε γελάσω, ίσως να είχε 1024 ακόμα τότε forthnet), και τσεκαρισμένα δεν έφταιγε το dslam. Σχεδόν 1 χρόνο πριν γίνονταν αυτά. Αλλά από ότι φαίνεται η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται.

----------


## pelasgian

> Συγγνώμη που επανέρχομαι, αλλά
> το link που έδωσα το κοίταξε κανένας; Αμφιβάλλω...
> Πρόκειται για το Project Gemini κάποιων Ιταλών που χρησιμοποιούν ενα κόλπο με 2 CD με κατάλληλα διαμορφωμένο Ubuntu για να επιβεβαιώνει κανείς την υπάρξη ή όχι "κόφτη". 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι στην περίπτωσή μας θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο. Οσο αφορά δηλαδή την ΕΕΤΤ. Να μην μπορούν να αμφισβητήσουν τα λεγόμενά μας. Ίσως και να το χρησιμοποιήσουν και αυτοί για να ελέγχουν τους παρόχους.
> Αξίζει να το δείτε:
> 
> http://www.p2pforum.it/forum/showthread.php?t=290321



Εδώ τους λες τα SNR και τα noise margins σου για να ρυθμίσουν το dslam τους ως adsl2+ (από adsl1 που ήταν για να δουλεύει το παλιό σου router) και σου λένε: «πιθανόν να μην είναι καλή η γραμμή σας». Τους λες «ξέρετε, ξέρω τι σημαίνουν αυτά τα νούμερα αλλά και στα πόσα μέτρα καλωδίου είμαι από το dslam» και σου λένε: «ναι αλλά αυτό το τμήμα του καλωδίου μπορεί να είναι κακό»

Και θα τους δώσεις στοιχεία από το gemini για να τους αποδείξεις ότι κάνουν traffic shaping; Και άμα τους το αποδείξεις τι θα κάνουν; Θα το κόψουν;  :Laughing: 

Εδώ το έχουν κάνει trust και pool το θέμα μεταξύ τους. Ευτυχώς κατά περίπτωση, όχι στους linuxάδες (κάτι μου λέει ότι κοιτάν περισσότερα από όσα λένε) και όχι σε όσους δεν ΣΚΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ στα downloads. 

Άντε μην ανοίξω τώρα το στόμα μου για το ΔΙΟΔΟΣ και μας ακούσουν μέχρι το Πειραιά.

Αμ το άλλο, να «ανοίγει» η γραμμή σου με το που θα κάνεις download από το ΕΜΠ; Μιλάμε να σέρνεται, να μη πηγαίνει μία και με το που πάς στο ΕΜΠ, γκάζια τρελλά και να μένουν έτσι σε ΟΛΕΣ τις άλλες περιοχές μετά. Σαν την Intel που έφτιαξε τους επεξεργαστές έχοντας τα benchmarks κατά νού. 

Μιλάμε, τι τέχνης της απάτης του Μιτνικ και π@π@ριές. Άμα γράψουν οι έλληνες ISP τέτοιο βιβλίο, θα τους βάλουν τα γυαλιά.

----------


## tp!

> Οσοι εχουν upload 1 mbps, εχουν το PC ανοικτο πολλες ωρες και θελουν να βοηθησουν σε καποιες μετρησεις σχετικα με το TS (για την ΕΕΤΤ), ας μου στειλουν pm.


πρέπει να είναι μόνο από otenet η χρήστες που έχουν πολλές ώρες ανοιχτό υπολογιστή η μπορούν να είναι από forthnet hol κλπ;…  :Whistle:

----------


## MNP-10

ΟΤΕ μονο.

----------


## anon

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από anon
> 
> Ετσι λέω και εγώ. Αρκεί να πιάσουμε όμως συνολικά 10Mbps οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει δικαιολογία. Για εκτός ωραρίου εργασίας, εχω και τις συνδέσεις της δουλειάς που μπορεί να χώσω, 256Kbps απο Θεσσαλονίκη (4νετ), 512 Κbps (ΗOL Aθήνα, 256Κbps 4ΝΕΤ (Αθήνα). Συνολο 1Mbps + 256Kbps του σπιτιού μου.
> 
> 
> Θελουν μονο ΟΤΕΝΕΤ "για να μην παρεμβαινουν αλλα δικτυα"...


αυτο ειναι λάθος:
1) Γιατί όπως έχει παρατηρηθεί το πρόβλημα υφίσταται σε αυτόν που κάνει download και όχι απαραίτητα upload
2) Οι torrent downloaders κατεβάζουν βασικά απο seeders που δεν βρίσκονται καν Ελλάδα κατα κυριο λόγο.
3) και κατα συνέπεια απο τα δυο παραπάνω μπορεί να βγεί το συμπέρασμα, ότι μπορεί για το δικό της δίκτυο να μην κάνει TS η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ (άρα ουσιαστικά τους αθωώνουμε πανυγηρικά ενώ συνεχίζουν την πρακτική). Και αυτό γιατί κοστίζει περισσότερο το διεθνές backbone και η διασύνδεση μέσω ΑΙΧ (peer aggreements), ενώ στο δικό της δίκτυο δεν κοστίζει τίποτα. Με δεδομένο ότι ο κύριος όγκος download γίνεται με εξωτερικό, είναι πολύ πιθανό, αυτό να πιάνετε με TS (ανάλογες πρακτικές έκαναν ComCast και λοιποί σε αμερικοί, όπου δεν σταματούσαν p2p μέσω του δικού τους δικτύου, αλλά δεν άφηναν να περάσει κίνηση απο και προς άλλα δίκτυα.

Αρα η όλη ιστορία μόνο ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, μου μοιάζει και πολύ σικέ. Και δεν έχει λόγο ή νόημα. Αντιθέτως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν, για το τεστ, seeders πολλοί, απο διάφορα δίκτυα, και το εξωτερικό ακόμη, με συνολικό Upload bandwidth πολύ μεγαλύτερο απο αυτο του downloader αρθροιστικά, ώστε να φανεί εαν γίνεται TS. ΕΠίσης λόγω του ότι κατα την διάρκεια που κάναμε τις δοκιμές, αλλά και αργότερα ακόμη, σε άλλες περιοχές εμφανιζόταν ΤS και σε άλλες όχι, παίζει ρόλο που θα είναι ο downloader. Προφανώς πρέπει να είναι σε προβληματική περιοχή.

Οσο για το upload, δεν νομίζω οτι εκεί υπάρχει πρόβλημα, ακόμη και στις προβληματικές περιοχές, και ανάλογη ανάλυση είχαμε κάνει τότε με το πακετοπρόβλημα. Το upload έχει πολύ πολύ καλύτερο contention ratio, και βασικά δεν μπουκώνει. Γιαυτό πχ στις περιπτώσεις προβληματικού voip, μας ακούνε και δεν τους ακούμε. Oπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνεις TS στο upload, εκτός και εαν θές να κόψεις κατευθείαν τις συνδέσεις με το TCP SYNC μεμιάς (το οποίο ειναι βάρβαρο και άμεσα αντιληπτό). Το να κάνεις Traffic shaping στο upload ειναι χαμένα resources σε ακριβές μηχανές, οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις το ότι επειδή είμαι σε "προβληματική" περιοχή, όπου παρατηρείται TS, δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτο συμβαίνει στο upload, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, περιμένω ότι το upload θα λειτουργεί κανονικά!!

ΥΓ. Ενα άλλο παράδειγμα ότι TS μπορείς να κάνεις κατα το δοκούν, ειναι το παράδειγμα του πελασγού. Αρα το να περιμένουμε TS με όλους τους peers μέσα στο δίκτυο της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ είναι μάλλον άκυρο, μην πω σικέ.

----------


## haris_led

Παιδιά ξέρετε αν κάνουν TS και στα ftp downloads?
Με έναν server που μπορεί άνετα να δώσει τα mbit, όταν τη μια βάζω καμμιά 40αριά connection πιάνει τα 1.1MB/s η γραμμή μου, ενώ αν βάλω 10 connection πάει γύρω στα 400KB/s και ανεβοκατεβαίνει!
Επίσης άλλες φορές είχα παρατηρήσει ότι αν και στην αρχή κατέβαζε με 1.1 μετά από λίγα λεπτά η ταχύτητα έπεφτε δραματικά.  :Sad: 
Δεν είμαι και πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την 24άρα μου  :Sad:

----------


## PaparasGT

Απο πολλους 24αρηδες εχω ακουσει το ιδιο...
Μονο ενας ειναι full ικανοποιημενος, με conn-x 24 και premium RS account (δε ξερω αν φταιει αυτο :P)...

----------


## papi_tam

Με την ΕΕΤΤ τι γίνεται? Δεν απάντησε ακόμα?
Τοσες μέρες έχουν περάσει.. και να πεις οτι ήταν και λίγοι οι καταγγέλοντες..

----------


## MNP-10

> Με την ΕΕΤΤ τι γίνεται? Δεν απάντησε ακόμα?
> Τοσες μέρες έχουν περάσει.. και να πεις οτι ήταν και λίγοι οι καταγγέλοντες..


Ειναι λιγο πολυπλοκο το ζητημα παντως υπαρχει κινητικοτητα (ειμαστε σε επαφη με την ΕΕΤΤ για το θεμα).

----------


## manuel

Εγω προσωπικά να σας συνχάρω για την προσπάθεια σας γιατι τακτικές τέτοιου είδους είναι απαράδεκτες να γίνονται απο οποιονδήποτε

Καταγγελία και ξανάκαταγγελία..... χίλιες φορές μαζί σας

απλά αυτό που μ'ενοχλει με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι ότι το post έχει φτάσει 65 σελίδες και γράφει ο καθένας το μακρύ και το κοντό του... έχει ξεφύγει για μένα τελείως απο την αρχική του μορφή και καλό θα ήταν να μεταφερθεί αυτο το θέμα απο τον τομέα "Ειδήσεις" στο τομέα  με τα θέματα της "Otenet"

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι πρέπει να βρίσκεται εδω...Με την ίδια λογική θα πρέπει θέματα πχ της Forthnet με το τεράστιο πρόβλημα που έχει με την σύνδεση της με το AIX να αποτελούν Είδηση

Παρακάλω τους Mods να μην διαγράψουν το μήνυμα μου μιας και δεν είμαι καθόλου αντίθετος στην κίνηση που κάνετε απλά εκφράζω την άποψη μου

Φιλικά

----------


## nanas

τελικά τι έγινε; λύθηκε το θέμα στους περισσότερους;
σε εμένα όλα ΟΚ

----------


## D_J_V

Αυτο είχε γίνει και την προηγούμενη φορά με τις αλλαγές ταχυτήτων...
Απλά τιγκάρουν τα κέντρα και μέχρι να έρθουν στα ίσα τους παίρνει καιρό προφανώς!  :Razz:

----------


## nm96027

> τελικά τι έγινε; λύθηκε το θέμα στους περισσότερους;
> σε εμένα όλα ΟΚ


Tο προβλημα δεν ειναι αν θα λυθει ή οχι ή αν λυθηκε. Το ζητητουμενο ειναι να περασει το μηνυμα πως τετοιες πρακτικες δεν γίνονται δεκτες και πως δεν προκειται να γίνουν δεκτες (μελλοντας διαρκειας).

----------


## jimrude

> Tο προβλημα δεν ειναι αν θα λυθει ή οχι ή αν λυθηκε. Το ζητητουμενο ειναι να περασει το μηνυμα πως τετοιες πρακτικες δεν γίνονται δεκτες και πως δεν προκειται να γίνουν δεκτες (μελλοντας διαρκειας).


ναι ε? δηλαδη, τωρα περασε το μηνυμα?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nm96027

> ναι ε? δηλαδη, τωρα περασε το μηνυμα?


Οχι και δεν προσφερεται για χιουμορ το ζητημα.

Οταν λεω να περασει το μηνυμα, εννοω με θεσμικο τροπο. Για αυτο εγινε η καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Αλλιως καθε φορα που θα παιζουν με τους διακοπτες στον ΟΤΕ (και στον οποιο ΟΤΕ...) εμεις θα τρεχουμε να μαζεψουμε υπογραφες και να φτιαχνουμε κειμενα.

----------


## GnF

> Οχι και δεν προσφερεται για χιουμορ το ζητημα.
> 
> Οταν λεω να περασει το μηνυμα, εννοω με θεσμικο τροπο. Για αυτο εγινε η καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> Αλλιως καθε φορα που θα παιζουν με τους διακοπτες στον ΟΤΕ (και στον οποιο ΟΤΕ...) εμεις θα τρεχουμε να μαζεψουμε υπογραφες και να φτιαχνουμε κειμενα.


Και για πες μου ρε φίλε πως ακριβώς θα πάρουν το μύνημα. 

Είμαστε η μοναδική χώρα που έχει δασμούς σε αυτοκίνητα και μάλιστα παράνομα. Γιατί? Διότι μας συμφέρει. Βλέπεις σαν χώρα πληρώνουμε λιγότερα στα πρόστιμα που τρώμε απο την ευρωπαική ένωση απο τα λεφτά που βγάζουμε απο τους δασμούς.

Για πες μου λοιπόν τι θα γίνει αν και όταν η ΕΕΤΤ βρεί και πεί ότι όντως ο ΟΤΕ και ο κάθε ΟΤΕ βάζει περιορισμούς στους χρήστες χωρίς να τους έχει αναφέρει όταν ο χρήστης έβαζε την τζίφρα του στο συμβόλαιο. Και ο ΟΤΕ απο την άλλη πολύ πιθανό να δεί ότι ίσως τον συμφέρει να πληρώνει το όποιο πρόστιμο  (άσε που ο κόσμος νομίζει  ότι μιας και επιβάλλανε ένα πρόστιμο όλα φτιάξανε) παρά πληρώνει για μεγαλύτερες διασυνδέσεις.

Που απο την δικιά μου άποψη πιστεύω ότι ή δεν θα βρούν τίποτα, ή θα κάνουν τις πάπιες και θα κρατήσουν ουδέτερη στάση στο θέμα μέχρι το θέμα αυτό να φτάσει πραγματικά σε παγκόσμια κατακραυγή και να πεταχτεί η ΕΕΤΤ να πεί τότε ότι έκανα και εγώ κάτι (έστω και ετεροχρονισμένα) για εσάς τους απλούς χρήστες.

Δυστηχώς ότι δούμε πάνω στο θέμα θα είναι εντελώς σε άλλο χρόνο απο το χρόνο εντοπισμού του προβλήματος και μάλλον όταν έχει αρχίσει να συντάσεται νομοθετικό πλαίσιο για τέτοια θέματα απο την ευρωπαΐκή ένωση.

Σαν ένας απο αυτούς που έδωσαν τα στοιχεία τους για την καταγγελία θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω 3 πράγματα.
Εντωμεταξύ το TS συνεχίζει κανονικότατα στη γραμμή μου.

1.Μπορώ να ενημερωθώ απο τον συντάκτη και πιθανότατα αποστολέα της καταγγελίας αν τα στοιχεία μου χρησημοποιήθηκαν σε αυτή? 
Απο τη στιγμή που λαμβάνουμε μέρος σε μία τέτοια καταγγελία θα έπρεπε (αναγκαστικό θα έλεγα) να είχε ήδη γίνει κατι τέτοιο.
2. Σε περίπτωση που το παραπάνω δεν έχει γίνει θα μπορούσα να μάθω το γιατί?
3. Δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουμε την όποια κάποια ενημέρωση απο την ΕΕΤΤ σε σχέση με το αν λάβανε την καταγγελία (αριθμό καταγγελίας και τέτοια?). Δεν θα έπρεπε μετά απο τόσο καιρό να υπάρχει μία κάποια ενημέρωση απο μέρος τους κάτι σαν ....ακόμα το ερευνούμε.....και τέτοια?

----------


## gtl

> Και για πες μου ρε φίλε πως ακριβώς θα πάρουν το μύνημα. 
> 
> Είμαστε η μοναδική χώρα που έχει δασμούς σε αυτοκίνητα και μάλιστα παράνομα. Γιατί? Διότι μας συμφέρει. Βλέπεις σαν χώρα πληρώνουμε λιγότερα στα πρόστιμα που τρώμε απο την ευρωπαική ένωση απο τα λεφτά που βγάζουμε απο τους δασμούς.




Off Topic


		To έχω ακούσει αυτό πολλές φορές αλλά αναρωτιέμαι -- δεν ευθύνεται για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και η Ευρωπαική Ένωση?

Αν το πρόστιμο για επιβίβαση στο αστικό λεωφορείο χωρίς εισιτήριο ήταν... χαμηλότερο από το κανονικό εισιτήριο (!!!) λέτε να υπήρχαν πολλοί νομοταγείς επιβάτες στις δημόσιες συγκοινωνίες? Σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα του κόσμου?

----------


## MNP-10

> 1.Μπορώ να ενημερωθώ απο τον συντάκτη και πιθανότατα αποστολέα της καταγγελίας αν τα στοιχεία μου χρησημοποιήθηκαν σε αυτή? 
> Απο τη στιγμή που λαμβάνουμε μέρος σε μία τέτοια καταγγελία θα έπρεπε (αναγκαστικό θα έλεγα) να είχε ήδη γίνει κατι τέτοιο.


Εισαι μεσα. 




> 3. Δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουμε την όποια κάποια ενημέρωση απο την ΕΕΤΤ σε σχέση με το αν λάβανε την καταγγελία (αριθμό καταγγελίας και τέτοια?).


Τη λαβανε γιατι την εδωσα ιδιοχειρως και πηρα αρ. πρωτοκολλου τον οποιο εγραψα και σε καποιο ποστ οταν εγινε αλλα και στο post #1 του θρεντ.




> Δεν θα έπρεπε μετά απο τόσο καιρό να υπάρχει μία κάποια ενημέρωση απο μέρος τους κάτι σαν ....ακόμα το ερευνούμε.....και τέτοια?


Δεν μπορω να κανω κατι για το ρυθμο με τον οποιο κινειται η ΕΕΤΤ αλλα θα σου πω το εξης: Στην αρχη υπηρχε κινητικοτητα, μετα οχι, τωρα παλι κατι υπαρχει αλλα γενικα η υποθεση εχει τραβηξει πολυ.  :Thinking:

----------


## jimrude

> Οχι και δεν προσφερεται για χιουμορ το ζητημα.


υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα μεταξυ χιουμορ και ειρωνιας

----------


## kostask

Υπάρχει κάποιου είδους ενημέρωση ή πρόβλεψη από πλευράς ΕΕΤΤ για το πώς χειρίζονται τέτοιου είδους καταγγελίες ή απλά οι καταγγέλλοντες θα πρέπει να την περιμένουν να "κινηθεί"? :Thinking:

----------


## MNP-10

Με την ΕΕΤΤ υπαρχει μια επικοινωνια σχετικα με τον τροπο διαχειρισμου, μετρησεων κτλ - η οποια ομως για ευνοητους λογους δεν μπορει να ειναι δημοσια αλλιως ο ΟΤΕ θα "παιζει" με τους διακοπτες αναλογα με το σταδιο στο οποιο βρισκονται οι μετρησεις που επιβεβαιωνουν το προβλημα. Θα ηταν σαν να παιζονται χαρτια με ανοικτα φυλλα απο πλευρας ΕΕΤΤ-καταγγελοντων. 

Η δε αμεση απαντηση δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κατι επιθυμητο, εφοσον πχ ο ΟΤΕ εχει κλεισει για λιγο το TS, δει η ΕΕΤΤ οτι δεν εχει TS και απαντησει "δε βρηκαμε TS". Γιατι τοτε μπορει πχ ο ΟΤΕ να το ξανανοιξει και οι καταγγελοντες να πρεπει να ξανακινητοποιηθουν προκειμενου να φερουν στην ΕΕΤΤ το θεμα κτλ κτλ. Στο "πιο φλου", υπαρχει για τον ΟΤΕ ο "φοβος των Ιουδαιων" που λεμε.

Αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχουν χρηστες (απ'τους καταγγελοντες) που να εχουν επιβεβαιωμενα TS? Αν ναι, στειλτε μου pm με στοιχεια (γιατι πιστευετε οτι εχετε TS), ονομα και διευθυνση.

----------


## Astric

Καλημερα παιδια,

Εγω προσωπικα εχω προβλημα με online games. Ενα σχετικο thread sto ινσομνια, http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=2091094

Εδω και 2-3 εβδομαδες δε μπορουμε να παιξουμε και μαλλον ειναι λογω του traffic shaping

----------


## ZORO

Δεν νομίζω ότι η αιτία του προβλήματος σου είναι το traffic shaping.

----------


## kostask

> Με την ΕΕΤΤ υπαρχει μια επικοινωνια σχετικα με τον τροπο διαχειρισμου, μετρησεων κτλ - η οποια ομως για ευνοητους λογους δεν μπορει να ειναι δημοσια αλλιως ο ΟΤΕ θα "παιζει" με τους διακοπτες αναλογα με το σταδιο στο οποιο βρισκονται οι μετρησεις που επιβεβαιωνουν το προβλημα. Θα ηταν σαν να παιζονται χαρτια με ανοικτα φυλλα απο πλευρας ΕΕΤΤ-καταγγελοντων. 
> 
> Η δε αμεση απαντηση δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κατι επιθυμητο, εφοσον πχ ο ΟΤΕ εχει κλεισει για λιγο το TS, δει η ΕΕΤΤ οτι δεν εχει TS και απαντησει "δε βρηκαμε TS". Γιατι τοτε μπορει πχ ο ΟΤΕ να το ξανανοιξει και οι καταγγελοντες να πρεπει να ξανακινητοποιηθουν προκειμενου να φερουν στην ΕΕΤΤ το θεμα κτλ κτλ. Στο "πιο φλου", υπαρχει για τον ΟΤΕ ο "φοβος των Ιουδαιων" που λεμε.


Αυτά όλα πολύ σωστά απλά έχει το θέμα ενδιαφέρον από πλευράς μεθοδολογίας από τη μεριά της ΕΕΤΤ καθώς από ότι προκύπτει από μηνύματα μελών ο ΟΤΕ ξέρει για την καταγγελία και οι διακόπτες πειράζονται ήδη σε πολλές περιπτώσεις :Twisted Evil:

----------


## MNP-10

> Αυτά όλα πολύ σωστά απλά έχει το θέμα ενδιαφέρον από πλευράς μεθοδολογίας από τη μεριά της ΕΕΤΤ καθώς από ότι προκύπτει από μηνύματα μελών ο ΟΤΕ ξέρει για την καταγγελία και οι διακόπτες πειράζονται ήδη σε πολλές περιπτώσεις


Γι'αυτο λεω οτι οποιος εχει σιγουρα TS ας μου στειλει ενα pm να τους συγυρισουμε.. Και κατι αλλο.. με αφορμη το TS, η ΕΕΤΤ απεστειλε σε ολους τους παροχους ερωτηση για το αν εφαρμοζουν TS. Ειμαι περιεργος για την απαντηση του ΟΤΕ..  :Whistle: 

Αν πει οχι, θα εχει πολλαπλες συνεπειες (απ'το κυρος του λογου του, ως νομικες). Αν πει ναι, game over.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kostask

Σε σημερινή πολυσέλιδη καταχώριση στο Μετρόραμα αν θυμάμαι σωστά υπάρχει διαφήμιση για τα ΟΤΕshop με δισέλιδο προβολής του CONN-X. Λέει χαρακτηριστικά "κατέβασμα MP3 5MB σε περίπου 30 δευτερόλεπτα" ξέρουμε φυσικά όλοι ότι όποιος το δει αυτό το μυαλό του θα πάει σε προγράμματα p2p....

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι όλοι οι ISP εφαρμόζουν λίγο έως πολύ TS αλλά με "έξυπνο" τρόπο για να εξασφαλίσουν κάποια σταθερότητα στο δίκτυό τους σε περιόδους αιχμής.

Αλλά αν θέλουν τέτοιο ξεδιάντροπο TS όπως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που καταγγέλεται θα πρέπει νομίζω να αναφέρεται εμφανώς στο συμβόλαιο ώστε ο καταναλωτής να ξέρει τι χαρακτηριστικά έχει το "ελεύθερο και απεριόριστο" προϊόν που αγοράζει

----------


## harris

> Σε σημερινή πολυσέλιδη καταχώριση στο Μετρόραμα αν θυμάμαι σωστά υπάρχει διαφήμιση για τα ΟΤΕshop με δισέλιδο προβολής του CONN-X. Λέει χαρακτηριστικά "κατέβασμα MP3 5MB σε περίπου 30 δευτερόλεπτα" ξέρουμε φυσικά όλοι ότι όποιος το δει αυτό το μυαλό του θα πάει σε προγράμματα p2p....


Μάλλον αναφέρεται στους νόμιμους τρόπους online αγοράς και download μουσικής (π.χ. i-tunes κλπ)  :Wink:

----------


## kostask

> Μάλλον αναφέρεται στους νόμιμους τρόπους online αγοράς και download μουσικής (π.χ. i-tunes κλπ)


Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων τότε μπορεί να γράψει "κατέβασμα *ΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ* μεγέθους 5ΜΒ σε περίπου 30 δευτερόλεπτα"  :Twisted Evil:  ... άλλωστε ο πελάτης συμπληρώνει τα νοηματικά κενά όπως τον συμφέρει και όπως ξέρουμε ο πελάτης έχει ΠΑΝΤΑ δίκιο.... μη κατηγορηθούνε οι άνθρωποι για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση.... εκκρεμέι και ερώτημα της ΕΕΤΤ προς τους ISP περί TS όπως είδαμε παραπάνω


και τέλος δεν είναι ΟΛΑ τα MP3 που διακινούνται μέσω p2p παράνομαι και σίγουρα ΔΕΝ είναι παράνομα ΟΛΑ τα αρχεία που διακινούνται μέσω p2p :Smile:

----------


## Astric

> Δεν νομίζω ότι η αιτία του προβλήματος σου είναι το traffic shaping.


Η συμπεριφορα του ειναι αντιστοιχη με τον ορισμο του traffic shaping που εδωσε ο MNP-10. Τα data του παιχνιδιου ερχοντε με διακοπες 4-5 δευτερολεπτων μαζεμενα. Σαν να μην υπαρχει φυσιολογικη ροη, αλλα καποιο φιλτραρισμα. Αν διαβασεις το λινκ που εδωσα, θα διαπιστωσεις οτι οι ημερομηνιες ταυτιζοντε και οτι αφορα μονο χρηστες της οτενετ.
Συγκεκριμενα, το παιχνιδι ειναι το LineageII. Στο official site υπαρχει σχετικο thread

----------


## haris_led

> Η συμπεριφορα του ειναι αντιστοιχη με τον ορισμο του traffic shaping που εδωσε ο MNP-10. Τα data του παιχνιδιου ερχοντε με διακοπες 4-5 δευτερολεπτων μαζεμενα. Σαν να μην υπαρχει φυσιολογικη ροη, αλλα καποιο φιλτραρισμα. Αν διαβασεις το λινκ που εδωσα, θα διαπιστωσεις οτι οι ημερομηνιες ταυτιζοντε και οτι αφορα μονο χρηστες της οτενετ.
> Συγκεκριμενα, το παιχνιδι ειναι το LineageII. Στο official site υπαρχει σχετικο thread


θα συμφωνήσω και γω με τον προλαλήσαντα ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι θέμα TS το πρόβλημά σου.
επίσης, δεν έχουν λόγο να κόβουν τα πακέτα του online gaming, γιατι δεν τους κοστίζει σε bandwith όπως τους κοστίζει το downloading
υ.γ εγώ με wow μια χαρά παίζω πάντως

----------


## MNP-10

> επίσης, δεν έχουν λόγο να κόβουν τα πακέτα του online gaming, γιατι δεν τους κοστίζει σε bandwith όπως τους κοστίζει το downloading


Ειναι γεγονος οτι κανενας λογικα σκεπτομενος παροχος δεν θα στοχοποιουσε χαμηλης-χρησης users οπως οι gamers. 1000 φορες να εχεις gamers, παρα "torrentακηδες".   :Wink:

----------


## greg21

παντως σοβαροτητα 0....Αντε να γεμισουν παλι οι παροχοι......

----------


## Astric

> Ειναι γεγονος οτι κανενας λογικα σκεπτομενος παροχος δεν θα στοχοποιουσε χαμηλης-χρησης users οπως οι gamers. 1000 φορες να εχεις gamers, παρα "torrentακηδες".


Αποκλειετε να "μας" πηρε η μπαλα και μας μαζι με τα p2p προγραματα? Γιατι σας λεω ασχολουμαι με το θεμα 2 εβδομαδες περιπου και δε μπορω να βρω καμια ακρη.

----------


## haris_led

> Αποκλειετε να "μας" πηρε η μπαλα και μας μαζι με τα p2p προγραματα? Γιατι σας λεω ασχολουμαι με το θεμα 2 εβδομαδες περιπου και δε μπορω να βρω καμια ακρη.


μπα δε νομίζω φίλε, τα φίλτρα τους δεν κάνουν λάθη, πιθανώς ο συγκεκριμένος σερβερ που συνδέεσαι να μην έχει καλό routing, ξέρω γω  :Razz: 
και αν τύχαινε να μας πάρει η μπάλα(σε περίπτωση λάθους), υποθέτω θα συνέβαινε σε όλους  :Thinking:

----------


## PaparasGT

Υπαρχει κανεις που να εχει φοιτητικη και να εχει TS?
Ετσι, ενημερωτικα...

----------


## MNP-10

> Αποκλειετε να "μας" πηρε η μπαλα και μας μαζι με τα p2p προγραματα? Γιατι σας λεω ασχολουμαι με το θεμα 2 εβδομαδες περιπου και δε μπορω να βρω καμια ακρη.


Δεν μπορω να αποκλεισω το ενδεχομενο.. εχει γινει και στο παρελθον να επηρεαζονται με TS και αλλες εφαρμογες, αλλα, απ'την αλλη, το προβλημα θα επρεπε να υπαρχει απο καιρο. Γιατι μονο απο αρχη απριλιου? Εκτος και αν κατι αλλαξει στον τροπο λειτουργιας των φιλτρων σχετικα με τα p2p ή το lineage.  :Thinking:

----------


## faethie

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα games "τρώνε" ελάχιστο bandwidth, μονο κάτι kb/s. Οπότε δεν νομίζω οτι έχουν οποιονδήποτε λόγο να εφαρμόζουν TS και σε αυτά, εκτός κι αν γίνεται κατά λάθος, όπως προαναφέρθηκε. Πάντως, δεν γνωρίζω από τεχνικά, αλλά λογικά ο τρόπος που, ας πούμε "αναγνωρίζουν" την κίνηση τα φίλτρα δεν θα είναι τελείως διαφορετικός για τα παιχνίδια σε σχέση με τα p2p? Θα ναι πραγματικά περίεργο να τους έχει ξεφύγει τέτοια "πατάτα", και να δυσαρρεστούν μία τόσο μεγάλη μερίδα (και, για αυτούς, συμφέρουσα) χρηστών όπως οι gamers.

Πάντως άσχετο, εδώ και κάνα μήνα είμαι Εξάρχεια και σε ΟΤΕνετ 2άρα σύνδεση, δεν βλέπω TS (πιάνω 190άρες). Μόλις επιστρέψω Μυτιλήνη, θα τσεκάρω κι εκεί να δω τι παίζει με την 24άρα και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## shakm

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα games "τρώνε" ελάχιστο bandwidth, μονο κάτι kb/s. Οπότε δεν νομίζω οτι έχουν οποιονδήποτε λόγο να εφαρμόζουν TS και σε αυτά, εκτός κι αν γίνεται κατά λάθος, όπως προαναφέρθηκε.


Συμφωνώ, το είχα ψάξει παλιά όταν έπαιζα λίγο counter. Δε ξέρω βέβαια τι ισχύει για παιχνίδια που έχουν παραπλήσιες υπηρεσίες τύπου teamspeak και θα τρώνε λογικά περισσότερο bw (και όλοι σίγουρα θυμόμαστε τι θέμα έχει γίνει με το traffic shaping και τα voip γενικά).

----------


## clyde

Και δεν ειμαστε οι μονοι. Αν δειτε την λιστα, θα δειτε οτι σε μερικες χωρες ειναι πολυ χειροτερα.
Εχει μεσα και τις ελληνικες εταιρειες.

----------


## MNP-10

Βασικα αυτο ειναι για να στελνει ο παροχος resets στα torrents ωστε να κλεινει τα torrent του χρηστη. Αυτο εντασσεται στο p2p throttling, οχι τοσο στο shaping. Αλλα ειναι και οι 2 τακτικες για να κοβουν τα p2p. Ενδιαφερον .pdf  :One thumb up:

----------


## Saimag

Παιδιά το πρόβλημα πρέπει να έχει  λυθεί, τουλάχιστον Πειραιά δεν αντιμετωπίζω Traffic Shaping . Κατέβασα με 1.2 Mb/s torrent  :Razz:

----------


## 4kkkk

Ειναι πασχα τωρα έχουν φυγει πολλοι και σε μενα εχουν ανέβει οι ταχύτητες δεν ξέρω για πόσο όμως;

----------


## Dimitris

Πάντως κι εγώ εδώ και 3 μέρες που έχω ενεργοποιηθεί δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάποιο πρόβλημα  :One thumb up:  Ακόμα και το DC++ δουλεύει.

----------


## Droidlock

Μετα απο αναβαθμιση η οποια εγινε μεσα σε λιγες ωρες απο 4mbps σε 8mpbs σερνεται ασυστολα σε torrent τουλαχιστον αλλα ενταξει θα φτιαξει καποια στιγμη ελπιζω η κατασταση.

----------


## spanaks

Εμένα πάλι, μετά από αναβάθμιση 1->4 μπορώ να πω ότι traffic shaping δεν υπάρχει (1 μήνα που παίζει δλδ, δεν έχει εμφανιστεί κάτι).

----------


## Madness

Κανένα νεο είχαμε? 

¨Εβαλα νεα τηλεφωνική γραμμή και με πήρανε τηλέφωνο για να βάλω adsl connx και τους είπα οτι πιθανότατα δεν θα βάλω λό0γω traffic shaping και μου είπανε ακουσον ακουσον οτι  σταματήσανε να κάνουν Traffic shaping  :ROFL:

----------


## Madness

Τελικα γίνεται ακόμα T.S ???????

----------


## PaparasGT

Σε μενα παντως δε γινεται...
Επισης βρηκα μια ειδηση στο site της OteNet, στις "ειδησεις"...


```
http://www.otenet.gr/portal/portal/info/technology/pc_telecoms?media-type=html&user=anon&js_panename=pc_telecoms&action=portlets.PsmlPortletAction&eventsubmit_doview=663277
```

Δε ξερω κατα ποσο εχει σχεση με το δικο μας θεμα, μιας και εγω ασχολουμαι με νταβανοπροκες... :P

----------


## Madness

κανείς απο Ηλιούπολη Αττικης να απαντήσει αν έχει πρόβλημα με p2p

----------


## Θάνος

Σε εμένα το πρόβλημα έχει λυθεί, κατεβάζω στο φουλ από private tracker (ώρα 24.22) με 1.8 utorrent και κρυπτογράφηση απενεργοποιημένη!  :One thumb up: 
Τώρα αν επανέλθει, only god knows!  :Whistle:

----------


## Dimitris

> κανείς απο Ηλιούπολη Αττικης να απαντήσει αν έχει πρόβλημα με p2p


Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα  :Wink:

----------


## SlotKiller

Εγω παλι γιατι εχω;
Με deluge καταφερα να πιασω 1mb/s. Με αλλους client κανενα 100αρι απο public.

----------


## dipapaioannou

πανε 3 μηνες απο τοτε που εμφανιστικε το προβλημα κ ακομα δεν υπαρχει απαντηση απο ΕΕΕΤ ???? 

Προς γνωση κ συμορφωση... Αλλη φορα σε παρομοιες καταστασεις, θα κανουμε τουμεκι εξ αρχης γιατι ετσι κ αλλιως με καταγκελιες κ φωνες κ post σε forum οπως ειδατε δε γινετε τιποτα.

Αν ειναι να λυθει το προβλημα μετα απο 1 χρονο, ας μην λυθει καλητερα, θα εχουμνε βρει εμεις αλλη λυση (αλλαγη provider).

----------


## SlotKiller

Πως γινεται αλλοι να κατεβαζουν με 2 mb/s απο τορρεντ και αλλοι με 100kb/s αν παιζει TS?

Δε θα επρεπε να ισχυει σε ολους? Κανουν το TS σε επιπεδο DSLAM και αλλα εχουν TS ενω αλλα οχι ???

----------


## MNP-10

> πανε 3 μηνες απο τοτε που εμφανιστικε το προβλημα κ ακομα δεν υπαρχει απαντηση απο ΕΕΕΤ ????


Σχετικα με το αν ειναι επιθυμητη η αμεση απαντηση απο την ΕΕΤΤ το εχω γραψει εδω: http://adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php...&postcount=972

Επισης μην ξεχνας οτι σε πολλους το προβλημα "επιλυθηκε" αμεσα την ιδια μερα με την καταθεση της επιστολης προς την ΕΕΤΤ.




> Προς γνωση κ συμορφωση... Αλλη φορα σε παρομοιες καταστασεις, θα κανουμε τουμεκι εξ αρχης γιατι ετσι κ αλλιως με καταγκελιες κ φωνες κ post σε forum οπως ειδατε δε γινετε τιποτα.


Εγω παντως αλλα αποτελεσματα ειδα απ'την ολη ιστορια.




> Αν ειναι να λυθει το προβλημα μετα απο 1 χρονο, ας μην λυθει καλητερα, θα εχουμνε βρει εμεις αλλη λυση (αλλαγη provider).


Εχεις *εξακριβωμενα TS* μεσω δοκιμων που εχεις κανει ή απλα κατεβαζεις αργα χωρις να ξερεις γιατι και λες οτι ευθυνεται το TS? Γιατι απ'οσους ζητησα με pm να μου πουν αν εχουν ακομα ωστε να κανουμε μετρησεις, μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχουν πλεον. Αν υπαρχουν ατομα με TS τα οποια να ειναι *σιγουροι* για τον ισχυρισμο τους και οχι απλα να εχουν λαθος ρυθμισεις ή να ειναι γενικοτερο προβλημα μπουκωματος πχ, ας μου στειλουν στοιχεια να τα προωθησω στην ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## SlotKiller

MNP-10

Με Azureus encrypted ή unencrypted δεν εβλεπα με τιποτα πανω απο 100 σε public. To συνηθες ήταν 50. Σε private πηγαινε και 150.

Βαζοντας deluge (full encrypted) ειδα σε ενα public και 1μβ. Για να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος θα κανω αμεση συγκριση του ιδιου τορρεντ με ακριβως τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις στα 2 προγραμματα και θα σου πω το απογευμα τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Sofos

Πιστεύω ότι αυτά τα μηνύματα και η δημοσίευση που πήρε το θέμα από το adslgr ήταν ο κύριος λόγος που το TS σχεδόν σταμάτησε!

----------


## slow

Παιδιά σε εμένα το TS σταμάτησε την ίδια μέρα που κατέθεσε την καταγγελία ο MNP-10.

Τελευταία δεν κατέβασα κάτι για να δω αν επανήλθε, αλλά όταν το τσέκαρα κατέβαζα με 1,8Mb/sec (από private tracker) το ίδιο torrent που κατέβαζα την προηγούμενη μέρα με 30-55Kb/sec.

----------


## gogos888

> MNP-10
> 
> Με Azureus encrypted ή unencrypted δεν εβλεπα με τιποτα πανω απο 100 σε public. To συνηθες ήταν 50. Σε private πηγαινε και 150.
> 
> Βαζοντας deluge (full encrypted) ειδα σε ενα public και 1μβ. Για να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος θα κανω αμεση συγκριση του ιδιου τορρεντ με ακριβως τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις στα 2 προγραμματα και θα σου πω το απογευμα τα αποτελεσματα.


Σίγουρα παρακολουθούν την κίνηση του κάθε DSLAM όπως και της κάθε γραμμής ξεχωριστά. Έχουν αυτή την δυνατότητα νομίζω. Αν έχεις την δυνατότητα τσέκαρέ το με άλλα άτομα που ανήκετε στο ίδιο DSLAM.

----------


## hitech444

Καλησπέρα,
Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Εγω μένω Πλατεία Καραισκάικη (Ομόνοια μεριά) και κάθε βράδυ απο 19:30-21:30 έχω διακοπές στην dialup μου. Πήρα τον Otenet-άκια και μου έιπε ότι πιθανόν στο DSLAM μπαίνουνε πολλοί αυτή την ώρα και γι'αυτό κόβεται η σύνδεσή μου κάθε 10-15 λεπτά. 
Ετσι είμαι αναγκασμένος να κάθομαι με το δίκαννο πάνω απο το BitTorrent και να το συνδέω μόλις κόβεται. Για να δούμε και τους Γερμανούς τι θα κάνουν....
Δε μου λέτε ρε παίδες, αμα αλλάξω πάροχο, πάλι στο ίδιο το @#$#$%*&  DSLAM δε θα είμαι, ή αλλάζει;;;
Thanks

----------


## ZORO

Καταρχάς έχεις dialup ή adsl; Εάν έχεις adsl για δώσε τα στατιστικά του Router σου.
Και γιατί εμένα και εσένα θα πρέπει να μας απασχολεί για ποιο λόγο μια υπηρεσία που μας προσφέρεται λειτουργεί προβληματικά; Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να δηλώσεις βλάβη στην γραμμή σου, με σύμπτωμα υπερβολικά πολλές και συχνές αποσυνδέσεις. Αυτά φυσικά εάν μιλάμε για adsl.

----------


## gogos888

> Καλησπέρα,
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Εγω μένω Πλατεία Καραισκάικη (Ομόνοια μεριά) και κάθε βράδυ απο 19:30-21:30 έχω διακοπές στην dialup μου. Πήρα τον Otenet-άκια και μου έιπε ότι πιθανόν στο DSLAM μπαίνουνε πολλοί αυτή την ώρα και γι'αυτό κόβεται η σύνδεσή μου κάθε 10-15 λεπτά. 
> Ετσι είμαι αναγκασμένος να κάθομαι με το δίκαννο πάνω απο το BitTorrent και να το συνδέω μόλις κόβεται. Για να δούμε και τους Γερμανούς τι θα κάνουν....
> Δε μου λέτε ρε παίδες, αμα αλλάξω πάροχο, πάλι στο ίδιο το @#$#$%*&  DSLAM δε θα είμαι, ή αλλάζει;;;
> Thanks


Σε τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα (1024/256 σύμφωνα με το προφίλ σου) δεν δικαιολογούνται αποσυνδέσεις. Δες ρυθμίσεις router, ρυθμίσεις torrent client *και κυρίως μείωσε τον αριθμό των συνδέσεων στον torrent client.*

........Auto merged post: gogos888 πρόσθεσε 20 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Είχα καιρό να δοκιμάσω (συνήθως κατεβάζω μικρά αρχεία λόγω σύνδεσης) και χθες έπιασε το μέγιστο της σύνδεσης σχεδόν αμέσως, και δεν ήταν και κανένα torrent με πολλούς peers ή seeders. Ευχάριστη έκπληξη μπορώ να πω.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## demone

Εδώ και μία εβδομάδα ειμαι συνδρομητής conn-x 4mbps(μεγάλο λάθος) και δυστυχώς για το traffic shaping έμαθα κατόπιν εορτής.Εγώ  θέλω να ρωτήσω για το ποτε περιμένουμε την απάντηση από την ΕΕΕΤ?και αν όντος συμφωνήσει μαζί μας θα υπάρξει άμεση συμόρφωση του ΟΤΕ???

----------


## MNP-10

Αντιμετωπιζεις καποιο προβλημα?

----------


## demone

Ναι καθώς απο private trckers κατεβάζω με μόλις 15kb/s.οποιδήποτε πρόγραμμα και αν χρησιμοποιώ.
(μtorrent 1.8 και deluge).

----------


## MNP-10

Μπορει να συμβαινουν αρκετα πραγματα.. πρεπει να τα αποκλεισεις ολα πρωτα.. (port forwarding / upnp απο pc->router, port block απ'την otenet, ρυθμισεις προγραμματος κτλ). Στο λεω γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν αναφερεται προβλημα TS απο χρηστες.

----------


## vlastos

Μήπως έχετε ακούσει τίποτα σχετικά με ΤS και HOL;  Κυκλοφορούν φήμες ότι θα το εφαρμόσει. Αν και δεν θεωρώ αυτή την εταιρεία ικανή να εφαρμόσει αυτό το μέτρο.

----------


## vag01

ειμαι ακριβως στην ιδια κατασταση με τον demone.σιγουρα δεν εχει σταματησει το TS.μονο με azureus και με encryption κατεβαζω της προκοπης.νομιζω πως οι νεες εκδοσεις των περισσοτερων clients θα εχουν καλυτερα πρωτοκολλα encryption.σε αυτο ελπιζω τουλαχιστον γιατι δε νομιζω να σταματησει ευκολα το TS.

----------


## the_doc

Γειά σας παιδιά από το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.

Θέλω να αναφέρω πως στην γραμμή μου υπάρχει εντονότατο και εμφανέστατο traffic shaping.
Μάλιστα, θέλω να τονίσω πως αυτό εφαρμόζεται και σε ΚΑΘΕ encrypted connection, π.χ. SSH transfer / tunnels κτλ.

Αυτό είναι κάτι πολύ ευκολο να δοκιμαστεί από όλους σας.

Δοκιμάστε το εξής: συνδεθείτε και μεταφέρετε ένα αρχείο με SSH (SFTP/SCP) με ένα μηχάνημα που να μην το περιορίζει το upload του (καλό παράδειγμα είναι από κάποιο Πανεπιστήμιο).

Σημειώστε την ταχύτητα.

Τώρα ανοίξτε δύο παράλληλες συνδέσεις. Η ταχύτητα - εάν έχετε TS - πρέπει να είναι ίδια και στα δύο αλλά διπλάσια συνολικά. Εάν δεν έχετε TS η ταχύτητα των δύο θα είναι είναι ίδια συνολικά και η μισή στο κάθε ένα.

Ανοίξτε τόσες παράλληλες συνδέσεις όσες χρειάζεται για να "πιτάρετε" την γραμμή σας. Εάν έχετε γρήγορη σύνδεση (πχ 8 Mbit) και την έχετε γεμίσει, περιμένετε έτσι μερικά λεπτά, θα έχετε μία έκπληξη... θα κοπεί ΚΑΘΕ επικοινωνία με τον απομακρυσμένο σας υπολογιστή...

Εάν ήταν torrent, απλά θα έβρισκε άλλο peer για να ανταλάξει δεδομένα και θα σας φαινόταν ότι ο κόμβος έκλεισε. ΑΠοτέλεσμα μειωμένη ταχύτητα.

Και για να μιλήσω με αριθμούς τα torrent flows μου είναι περιορισμένα στα 10-30 Kbyte ενώ κάθε κρυπτογραφημένη κίνηση στα 70.

Έχω κάνει πολλά πειράματα και με άλλους παρόχους, tunneling, poxies, συνεχόμενες δοκιμές με τα ΙΔΙΑ προγράμματα ρυθμίσεις και συνδέσεις και το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο:

υπάρχει συνεχόμενο traffic shaping, όλες τις ώρες και σχεδόν σε όλα τα είδη p2p, encrypted flows ακόμα και usenet.

Πέτρος

----------


## contime

> Μήπως έχετε ακούσει τίποτα σχετικά με ΤS και HOL;  Κυκλοφορούν φήμες ότι θα το εφαρμόσει. Αν και δεν θεωρώ αυτή την εταιρεία ικανή να εφαρμόσει αυτό το μέτρο.


Δε θελω να σε απογοητευσω αλλα η HOL, ηταν η πρωτη που εφαρμοσε TS... :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

Με αλλο παροχο εχεις δοκιμασει πανω σε ΑΡΥΣ? Ρωταω για να μην ειναι μπουκωμα.

----------


## the_doc

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως ρωτάς εμένα, αλλά ναι δοκίμασα με λογαριασμούς φίλων. Θέλω να τονίσω πως δεν γράφω κάτι έτσι στον αέρα, είμαι έτοιμος κάθε στιγμή να το επιδείξω και να το αποδείξω και έχω εμπερία πολλών ετών στα δίκτυα.

Πέτρος

----------


## MNP-10

Τοτε στειλε μια τεκμηριωμενη καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ με τις αποδειξεις και αστους να τρεχουν  :Wink:

----------


## anon

@the_doc Ετσι που το περιγράφεις, μάλλον για μπούκωμα το κόβω. Το TS συμβαίνει πχ όταν σε κάποιες διαδικτυακές δραστηριότητες πιάνεις μια Α ταχύτητα (που Α μπορει ναναι και σημαντικά μικρότερη απο την ονομαστική, δηλαδή να υπάρχει ήδη ένα μπούκωμα), ενώ σε κάποιες άλλες διαδικτυακές δραστηριότητες η ταχύτητα ναναι σημαντικά μικρότερη της Α, πχ Α/4 ή Α/10 ή και περισσότερο. Επίσης θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι θα πρέπει να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν υπάρχουν άλλες αιτιάσεις χαμηλής ταχύτητας, και μόνο το γεγονός σύνδεσης με πανεπιστήμιο δεν αρκεί ως παράγοντας γιατί δεν γνωρίζουμε τι συμβαίνει στο άλλο άκρο, ή στην διασύνδεση με το ΑΙΧ κλπ.

Ενα απλό τεστ που θα μπορείς να κάνεις είναι. Την ίδια χρονική στιγμή, και ενω δεν τρέχει τίποτα, μα τίποτα άλλο, δοκίμασε απο έναν browser να κατεβάσεις κάτι που είναι διάσημο, πχ την νέα Fedora 9 iso image. Μπορείς μάλιστα να δοκιμάσεις και απο το ntua.gr ή απο το ftp site του παρόχου σου (το πιθανότερο ειναι να τοχει). Μετά δοκίμασε να το κατεβάσεις μέσω torrent. Με δεδομένο οτι ειναι νέα έκδοση μιας πολύ διάσημης διανομής, θαχεις το λιγότερο εκατοντάδες seeders. Εαν δεν δείς την ταχύτητα που έπιασες με τον browser τότε σίγουρα έχεις TS επάνω στα torrents (υπόψη ότι δεν μιλάμε για αποκλίσεις του +- 10% αλλά για πολύ περισσότερο).

ΕΠίσης να προσθέσω, ότι εαν η γραμμή σου ειναι μπουκωμένη και πιάνει πχ 100Kbps τότε με το που θα ανοίξεις δυο sftp δεν θα πάει στο διπλάσιο η ταχύτητα μεταφοράς (στο σύνολο). Συνολικά θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις την ίδια ταχύτητα. Και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπορεί το πρόβλημα ή η φραγή να γίνεται εκεί που συνδέεσε. Δοκίμασε να κάνεις το ίδιο με δύο, τρία ή και περισσότερα sftp τα οποία όμως θα ειναι συνδέσεις σε τελείως διαφορετικά δίκτυα (προσοχή, δίκτυα, όχι υπολογιστές στο ίδιο δίκτυο).

----------


## Daywalk3r

έχω και εγω connx και ακομα και με το deluge που δοκιμασα μετα παλι τις ιδιες ταχυτητες έχω 3 με 4 kbps το πολύ. τι μπορεί να φταίει παλι?

----------


## anon

εχεις τις ίδιες ταχύτητες και όταν σερφάρεις ή κατεβάζεις κάποιο αρχείο μέσω ενός browser?

----------


## guzel

> Δε θελω να σε απογοητευσω αλλα η HOL, ηταν η πρωτη που εφαρμοσε TS...




κατηγορηματικα οχι, η χολ δε παιζει με κοφτες κλπ.παλαιοτερα υπηρξε ενα προβλημα αλλα ποτε δεν μαθαμε αν ηταν TS η απλα πολλαπλα μπουκωματα στα dslam μετα τους διπλασιασμους  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

Ναι ναι.. δε μαθαμε ποτε  :ROFL:  Εκτος απο οταν κατεβαζαμε με encryption / obfuscation & not οπου εκανε ΚΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ.

----------


## contime

> κατηγορηματικα οχι, η χολ δε παιζει με κοφτες κλπ.παλαιοτερα υπηρξε ενα προβλημα αλλα ποτε δεν μαθαμε αν ηταν TS η απλα πολλαπλα μπουκωματα στα dslam μετα τους διπλασιασμους


Καλυτερα να μην απαντησω... Το λαμβανω ως troll post και το προσπερνω... :Wink:

----------


## the_doc

> @the_doc Ετσι που το περιγράφεις, μάλλον για μπούκωμα το κόβω. Το TS συμβαίνει πχ όταν σε κάποιες διαδικτυακές δραστηριότητες πιάνεις μια Α ταχύτητα (που Α μπορει ναναι και σημαντικά μικρότερη απο την ονομαστική, δηλαδή να υπάρχει ήδη ένα μπούκωμα), ενώ σε κάποιες άλλες διαδικτυακές δραστηριότητες η ταχύτητα ναναι σημαντικά μικρότερη της Α, πχ Α/4 ή Α/10 ή και περισσότερο. Επίσης θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι θα πρέπει να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν υπάρχουν άλλες αιτιάσεις χαμηλής ταχύτητας, και μόνο το γεγονός σύνδεσης με πανεπιστήμιο δεν αρκεί ως παράγοντας γιατί δεν γνωρίζουμε τι συμβαίνει στο άλλο άκρο, ή στην διασύνδεση με το ΑΙΧ κλπ.


Δεν λέω πως έχω γενικά χαμηλή ταχύτητα. Το αντίθετο από HTTP download έχω σταθερά πάνω απο 400Kbyte /sec.




> Ενα απλό τεστ που θα μπορείς να κάνεις είναι. Την ίδια χρονική στιγμή, και ενω δεν τρέχει τίποτα, μα τίποτα άλλο, δοκίμασε απο έναν browser να κατεβάσεις κάτι που είναι διάσημο, πχ την νέα Fedora 9 iso image. Μπορείς μάλιστα να δοκιμάσεις και απο το ntua.gr ή απο το ftp site του παρόχου σου (το πιθανότερο ειναι να τοχει). Μετά δοκίμασε να το κατεβάσεις μέσω torrent. Με δεδομένο οτι ειναι νέα έκδοση μιας πολύ διάσημης διανομής, θαχεις το λιγότερο εκατοντάδες seeders. Εαν δεν δείς την ταχύτητα που έπιασες με τον browser τότε σίγουρα έχεις TS επάνω στα torrents (υπόψη ότι δεν μιλάμε για αποκλίσεις του +- 10% αλλά για πολύ περισσότερο).


Φυσικά και το έχω κάνει, και όλες οι *συνδέσεις* bittorrent είναι εμφανώς περιορισμένες. Έχετε υπόψιν σας πως οι περιορισμοί αυτού του τύπου μπαίνουν σχεδόν πάντα για κάθε flow (ροή/σύνδεση). Δηλαδή, ακόμα και με τον περιορισμό ίσως μπορέστε να πιάσετε την μέγιστη ταχύτητα, εάν εξασφαλίσετε αρκετό αριθμό συνδέσεων με peers ή seeders.




> ΕΠίσης να προσθέσω, ότι εαν η γραμμή σου ειναι μπουκωμένη και πιάνει πχ 100Kbps τότε με το που θα ανοίξεις δυο sftp δεν θα πάει στο διπλάσιο η ταχύτητα μεταφοράς (στο σύνολο). Συνολικά θα συνεχίσεις να έχεις την ίδια ταχύτητα. Και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπορεί το πρόβλημα ή η φραγή να γίνεται εκεί που συνδέεσε. Δοκίμασε να κάνεις το ίδιο με δύο, τρία ή και περισσότερα sftp τα οποία όμως θα ειναι συνδέσεις σε τελείως διαφορετικά δίκτυα (προσοχή, δίκτυα, όχι υπολογιστές στο ίδιο δίκτυο).


Αυτό προσπαθώ να πω τόσην ώρα, ότι η γραμμή μου ΔΕΝ είναι μπουκωμένη. Συγγνώμη για την κακή ίσως έκφρασή μου απλά έχω αγανακτήσει με τον πάροχό μου. Όταν κατεβάζω κάτι με sftp/scp από τον υπολογιστή στην εργασία μου έχω περιορισμό στα 80 Kbyte. Εάν ανοίξω και δεύτερο copy έχω 160. Τρίτο πάει 240 κ.ο.κ., κάτι που δεν έπρεπε να συμβαίνει εάν δεν υπήρχε policy per flow... (δεν δουλεύει έτσι το TCP). Επίσης, δεν είναι traffic shaping, αλλά απλό policy που κόβει αβέρτα από μια ταχύτητα και επάνω. Αυτό φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα εάν παρατηρήσεις με ένα flow πως παίζει "πριονωτά" με έντονα ανεβοκατεβάσματα η ταχύτητα. Το πραγματικό policing είναι "ακριβό" για τους router. Το μόνο κριτήριο για αυτό το κόψιμο είναι πως η σύνδεση είναι κρυπτογραφημένη... Σβάρνα δηλαδή για το bittorrent τα SCP, SSH, VPN, secure tunnels πάσης φύσεως κτλ. Φυσικά εάν δεν υπήρχε αυτό, θα μπορούσε κάποιος έυκολα να περνάει όλα τα torrent από το VPN μίς γρήγορης σύνδεσης από το γραφείο και να γλυτώνει τους περιορισμούς. Αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι είναι έχει το δικαίωμα ο πάροχός μου να το κάνει αυτό; Για αυτό θέλω την πολύτιμη συμβουλή σας.

Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, εάν ανοίξω πολλές συνδέσεις και γεμίσω την γραμμή μου (>400 Kbyte με 5-6 ssl flows) μετά από λίγα λεπτά μου κόβει εντελώς με αυτόματη acl ΌΛΗ την επικοινωνία με τον απομακρυσμένο υπολογιστή!!! Είναι δυνατόν;; Εάν ήταν bittorrent δεν θα το παρατηρούσε κανείς, θα μπορούσε απλά ο απέναντι να έκλεινε τον υπολογιστή του. Αυτό όμως είναι τελείως απαράδεκτο...

Δεν υπάρχει κανείς με 4αρα γραμμή να κάνει το ίδιο πείραμα; Δεν τίθεται θέμα διαδρομής ή μπουκώματος AIX γιατί με απλό HTTP από τον ίδιο υπολογιστή έχω την μέγιστη ταχύτητα την ίδια στιγμη.

Πέτρος

----------


## anon

Τώρα κατάλαβα τι εννοείς. Στην περίπτωση όμως το scp/sftp μπορεί ο περιορισμός να ισχύει στο δίκτυο, εαν μιλάμε πχ για το ίδιο πανεπιστήμιο. Δοκίμασε το σε τελείως διαφορετικά. Εαν ισχύει το ίδιο πράγμα και τότε, πχ ένα sftp ελλάδα και άλλα δυο εξωτερικό, τότε ειναι ξεκάθαρο TS, και αξίζει να το καταγράψεις (όπως κάναμε με το video για την Οτενετ) και να το στείλεις στην ΕΕΤΤ. Και εμείς μαζί σου.

Εκεί στέκει το επιχείρημα που λέω συνεχώς, ότι όλοι οι πάροχοι, όλοι, κάνουν TS, πιο διακριτικά ίσως και σιγά σιγα πιο ξεδιάντροπα. Σε κάποιες μεμονομένες περιπτώσεις αυτό γίνεται αντιληπτό, όπως πχ σε σένα με το sftp, διαφορετικά όχι. Γιαυτό λέω ότι ίσως θα πρέπει σαν καταναλωτές να προτιμήσουμε network neutrality at all costs...

Tώρα εαν έχει δικαίωμα να το κάνει ή όχι ο πάροχος. Αυτή την στιγμή οχι. Βέβαια θα μπορούσε να φέρει χιλιάδες δικαιολογίες και στην τελική να μην βγεί άκρη. Στην καταγγελία για την Οτενετ, ακούσαμε δικαιολογίες χαζές, καθώς και απαιτήσεις προκειμένου για να ξαναελεγχθεί η καταγγελία τελείως εκτός πραγματικότητας. Εαν όμως ο πάροχος στο συμβόλαιο που υπογράφεις, στα ψιλά γράμματα που κανείς δεν διαβάζει με προσοχή, εκτός του ότι η ταχύτητα είναι έως Χ Mbps (και λογικό εν μέρει), γράφει ότι η ταχύτητα διαμορφώνεται απο τον πάροχο (ή απο μόνο του  :Razz:  ) ανάλογα του φόρτου (άντε ψάξε βρες τον φόρτο) προκειμένου οι πελάτες να έχουν την καλύτερη ιντερνετική εμπειρία (όπως ο πάροχος την φαντάζεται), ή τέλως πάντων κάτι παρόμοιο, τότε θα είναι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένος σε κάθε μορφής TS.

----------


## Charis.a

Να ρωτήσω...

Έχω φοιτητικό ΟΤΕΝΕΤ στα 8mbps.

Είναι φυσιολογικό να κατεβάζω από 71(6159) seeders με περίπου 100kb/sec ?

Είναι όλα σωστά ρυθμισμένα και έκανα και port forward από τις ρυθμίσεις του router.

----------


## MNP-10

Αμα εχεις φοιτητικο, η δρομολογηση γινεται μεσω ΕΔΕΤ και οχι μεσω ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Hunter 85

Και εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι σαν άσχετος που είμαι; Κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να γίνουν μυνήσεις στις εταιρείες;

----------


## nm96027

Ποιος να κανεις μηνύσεις και κατα ποίου να στραφει; Ποιες εταιρείες εννοείς;

----------


## Hunter 85

> Ποιος να κανεις μηνύσεις και κατα ποίου να στραφει; Ποιες εταιρείες εννοείς;


Σε όσες ετιαρειες οι συνδρομητες έχουν αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα!

----------


## haris_led

> Και εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι σαν άσχετος που είμαι; Κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να γίνουν μυνήσεις στις εταιρείες;


και τι αποδείξεις θα δώσεις? :Thinking:

----------


## Charis.a

> Αμα εχεις φοιτητικο, η δρομολογηση γινεται μεσω ΕΔΕΤ και οχι μεσω ΟΤΕ.


Αυτό θα πει ότι αποκλείεται να έχω traffic shaping ?

----------


## MNP-10

Δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω αμα δε το δω ο ιδιος, αλλα αμα στο κανει τοτε υπευθυνο ειναι το ΕΔΕΤ και οχι η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Βασικα το ΕΔΕΤ δε νομιζω οτι κανει TS. Δεν εχει λογο.

----------


## Charis.a

> Δεν μπορω να το αποκλεισω αμα δε το δω ο ιδιος, αλλα αμα στο κανει τοτε υπευθυνο ειναι το ΕΔΕΤ και οχι η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Βασικα το ΕΔΕΤ δε νομιζω οτι κανει TS. Δεν εχει λογο.


ok φίλε μου, thank you.

----------


## pan.nl

Στον τομέα intrusion detection του Speedtouch 780 είδα αυτό: udp_rate_limiting 10802 φορές. Έχει καμμία σχέση με ενδεχόμενο traffic shapping?

----------


## nickvog

Παίζει να περνάνε traffic shaping και σε newsgroups ports άραγε ???? 

Εχω δοκιμάσει όλα τα προτεινόμενα ports του server και αντί να πάρω το σύνολο της ταχύτητας (που ως συνήθως έπαιρνα) μου δίνει μόλις το 60% (από 1,6ΜΒ στο 1 παρά κάτι και με το ζόρι).

Τί τρέχει ρε γμτ ????  :Mad:

----------


## anon

@nickvog Μπορεί να μην παίρνεις την ταχύτητα που συνήθως έπαιρνες για πολλούς λόγου, όχι απαραίτητα traffic shaping. Εαν απο την άλλη, με την ΑDSL γραμμή σου, και με άλλον πάροχο (στοιχεία σύνδεσης), μπορείς να παίρνεις την παλαιά σου ταχύτητα, τότε κατα μεγάλο ποσοστό μπορεί να οφείλεται σε traffic shaping.

----------


## pan.nl

ΟΚ, καλό το traffic shapping, εως ένα βαθμό συμφωνώ γιατί συμβάλλει στη σταθερότητα του δικτύου γενικότερα, αλλά είναι ανάγκη να εξουδετερώνουν εντελώς τα p2p? Ας μειώσουν απλά την ταχύτητα στο 1/3 ή ακόμα και στο 1/4. Ξέρετε κύριοι του ΟΤΕ, τα p2p δε χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για διακίνηση παράνομων αρχείων...

----------


## golity

Να πω και την δική μου εμπειρία...

εδώ και μια βδομάδα είμαι σε conn-x και είχα χαμηλές ταχύτητες σε torrents, άλλα δεν το έψαξα καθόλου, μέχρι χθες.

Χρησιμοποιώ Ubuntu και για το κατέβασμα τους clients Deluge και Transmission, τα αποτελέσματα τα ίδια, το download  με π.χ 200 seeders, 100 Peers στα 30-60kB/s. Και στα δύο προγράμματα να αναφέρω ότι είχα ενεργοποιημένο το encryption. Μίλησα με έναν φίλο μου και μου είπε για το traffic shaping που συνέβαινε στον ΟΤΕ, άλλα όχι πλέον. Μου είπε ότι η τελευταία έκδοση του μtorrent δεν έχει πρόβλημα, λόγω του ισχυρού encryption που χρησιμοποιεί και έτσι το δοκίμασα (σε Ubuntu μέσω wine). Ως δια μαγείας το download ανέβηκε στα 200kB/s (έχω γραμμή 2Mbps).

Μιας και δεν έχω τις τεχνικές γνώσεις να το ψάξω παραπάνω, τι λέτε, είναι trafic shaping ή μπορεί να υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στα Deluge και Transmission από τους torrent trackers;  :Thinking: 

Υ.Γ. Έχουν περάσει περίπου 24 ώρες από τότε που έβαλα το μtorrent και η ταχύτητα είναι πάντα full, σε αντίθεση με την χρήση των 2 προγραμμάτων που ανάφερα παραπάνω, άρα δεν ήταν κάτι της στιγμής.

----------


## dd68

Παντως χθες σε  φιλο μου στο μαρουσι που εβαλε 24 ειδα τρελο ΤS . με azureus σωστα ρυθμισμενο βαρια 20 ενω μολις του εβαλα το μtorrent εφτασε και 500kb  το ιδιο αρχειο απο τον ιδιο private tracker!!!!!

----------


## lewton

Aπό χθες-προχθές ο ΟΤΕ σέρνεται (μάλλον υπό το βάρος των πελατών που έκλεψε από την Altec για να τους εξυπηρετήσει καλύτερα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) και ίσως για αυτό να κατέφυγε και πάλι στη λύση του TS.

----------


## Theodore41

Διαβασα το φιλο που λεει οτι εβαλε ισχυρο encryption και κοροιδεψε τον περιορισμο ταχυτητας.
 Να σας πω κατι χαζο δικο μου;
 Μου θυμισε καποιον υπουργο, που εκανε offshore εταιρια, για να μην πληρωνει φορους.
 Το ιδιο δεν ειναι;
 Αμα ομως, ΟΛΟΙ, κανουμε το ιδιο τι θα γινει;
 (Και στη μια περιπτωση και στην αλλη).

----------


## Linus

Που είναι η αξιοπιστία του ΟΤΕ?

Αυτή που συνέχεια ακούω..   :Thinking:

----------


## xmperop1

> Aπό χθες-προχθές ο ΟΤΕ σέρνεται (μάλλον υπό το βάρος των πελατών που έκλεψε από την Altec για να τους εξυπηρετήσει καλύτερα  ) και ίσως για αυτό να κατέφυγε και πάλι στη λύση του TS.


Πάντως εγώ με 8άρα από DC++ κατεβάζω με 750. :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

εσύ δεν μετράς....  :Razz:

----------


## odys2008

λέτε? Γι'αυτό με 24άρα που κατέβασα από private tracker έπιανα 200? θα το δώ

----------


## xmperop1

> εσύ δεν μετράς....


Και δεν κάνω πλάκα σε όποιον το έχω πει απορεί,α και ταυτόχρονο σερφάρισμα. :Whistle:

----------


## pan34

ειμαι λιγεs μερεs στον οτε λογω τηs απαραδεκτηs οff telecoms!Δισταζα να παω στον οτε λογω του ts και αυτων που διαβαζα στο site.Μεχρι στιγμηs ολα πανε καλα και φιλουs μου που ρωτησα που ειναι στον οτε ενω ειχαν προβλημα παλια τωρα δεν εχουν!Πιστευω οτι οι καταγγελιεs ειχαν αποτελεσμα και ελπιζω ο ποτεs να μην δημιουργησει αλλο προβλημα!

----------


## nickvog

> ειμαι λιγεs μερεs στον οτε λογω τηs απαραδεκτηs οff telecoms!Δισταζα να παω στον οτε λογω του ts και αυτων που διαβαζα στο site.Μεχρι στιγμηs ολα πανε καλα και φιλουs μου που ρωτησα που ειναι στον οτε ενω ειχαν προβλημα παλια τωρα δεν εχουν!Πιστευω οτι οι καταγγελιεs ειχαν αποτελεσμα και ελπιζω ο ποτεs να μην δημιουργησει αλλο προβλημα!


Εγώ πάλι δεν το πιστεύω γιατί καταγγελίες - ξεκαταγγελίες, άμα η υποδομή έχει φρακάρει από τις δεκάδες/εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες χρηστών, ό,τι και να σου λένε....

Στην περίπτωσή μου συνεχίζει ακάθεκτη η μείωση ταχυτήτων της τάξης του 30-40% σε ΟΛΑ τα προγράμματα κατεβάσματος από το διαδίκτυο. Πληρώνω για 24, συνχρονίζω στα 16 και καταβάζω μάξιμουμ (κυρίως τις βραδυνές ώρες) με 1,15ΜΒ/s και μίνιμουμ 250KB/s, αντί για 1,55/s που κατέβαζα πριν κάτσει η TS "λαδιά" του οτε...

Aυτή τη στιγμή κατεβάζω (από newsgroups παρακαλώ) με το θεϊκό... 117ΚΒ/s !!!!!!!! HMAPTON !!!!!

Tα συμπεράσματα (ήδη γνωστά) δικά σας...

----------


## MNP-10

Αν εχεις προβλημα με ολα τα προγραμματα κατεβασματος, τοτε δεν ειναι TS. Το TS ειναι να πηγαινεις πχ σφαιρα με ftp/http/news κτλ και να σερνεται στα p2p.. Αν σερνεσαι παντου, τοτε κατι αλλο φταιει.

----------


## pan34

ερωτηση ενοs αδαη.Συνεχιζει λοιπον το ts o ποτε;ναι η οχι;

----------


## nickvog

> Αν εχεις προβλημα με ολα τα προγραμματα κατεβασματος, τοτε δεν ειναι TS. Το TS ειναι να πηγαινεις πχ σφαιρα με ftp/http/news κτλ και να σερνεται στα p2p.. Αν σερνεσαι παντου, τοτε κατι αλλο φταιει.


Έχεις δίκιο. Εγώ δεν εξέφρασα καλά αυτό που είχα στο μυαλό μου. Όταν λέω "όλα τα προγράμματα" εννοώ όλα (torrent clients, emule, newsgroups clients κλπ.) πλην http. Mέσω browser κατεβάζω ικανοποιητικά σχεδόν πάντα.

Για μένα, ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ το πρόβλημα παραμένει...

----------


## shaq141a

Για την ώρα σε εμένα δεν παρουσιάζεται traffic shaping. Ο ΟΤΕ πάλι θέλει ένα ωραιότατο ξεμπροστιασμα αν αποδειχθεί πάλι το TS.

----------


## Charis.a

Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα για να καταφέρω να δω σε torrent ταχύτητα 850kb/sec (έχω 8mbps)

Deluge, ανοικτό port και ενεργοποιημένο το encryption. Δείτε αυτό...



Αν είναι δυνατόν να μου μοιράζουν το αρχείο 135 seeders και να κατεβάζω με 108kb/sec.

Έχω υποψίες ότι με πιάνει το traffic shaping γιατί μόνο στα torrents έχω πρόβλημα.

Από rapidshare κατεβάζω με 850kb/sec

----------


## psyxakias

*Charis.a*, δύσκολα μπορείς να καταλήξεις σε συμπέρασμα έτσι... Πέρα του ότι 135 seeders μπορεί να είναι μπουκωμένοι ή με όριο, έχεις σκεφτεί τη πιθανότητα να μπουκώνει το modem σου με τις πολλές συνδέσεις; Δοκίμασε αν μπορείς με ένα άλλο  :Wink:

----------


## Charis.a

Φίλε δεν κατέβαινε τίποτα άλλο.

Είναι το μοναδικό torrent που κατέβαινε.

Σου λέω προσπαθώ μήνες. Δε γίνεται να μη μπορώ να πιασω ποτέ full speed σε torrent. Βρίσκω σκόπιμα torrents με ακραία διαφορά seeders/leechers π.χ. 4000/4 και πάλι δεν τα καταφέρνω.

Δεν είμαι newbie γύρω από το θέμα των torrents και γι' αυτό υποψιάζομαι το traffic shaping.

Θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος τι πρέπει να κάνω ώστε να σιγουρευτώ αν πρόκειται για traffic shaping. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## psyxakias

Online test για torrent traffic manipulation: Κάνε μια δοκιμή εδώ, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι τα αποτελέσματα είναι 100% αξιόπιστα. Έτσι απλά να δεις αν τα πακέτα bittorrent έχουν λιγότερη απόδοση από κανονικά file transfers.

----------


## Charis.a

"There's no indication that your ISP rate limits your BitTorrent downloads.  In our tests a TCP download achieved minimal 465 Kbps while a BitTorrent download achieved maximal 1182 Kbps."

Λέει πως πέτυχε μέγιστη ταχύτητα download 1182kbps. H συνδεση μου όμως είναι 8mbps.

Παρεπιπτώντος μόλις συνδέθηκα με ΟΝ Telecoms που το αφήνουν ξεκλείδωτο, και κατέβασα το ίδιο torrent με full speed της ON.

----------


## anon

> Φίλε δεν κατέβαινε τίποτα άλλο.
> 
> Είναι το μοναδικό torrent που κατέβαινε.
> 
> Σου λέω προσπαθώ μήνες. Δε γίνεται να μη μπορώ να πιασω ποτέ full speed σε torrent. Βρίσκω σκόπιμα torrents με ακραία διαφορά seeders/leechers π.χ. 4000/4 και πάλι δεν τα καταφέρνω.
> 
> Δεν είμαι newbie γύρω από το θέμα των torrents και γι' αυτό υποψιάζομαι το traffic shaping.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος τι πρέπει να κάνω ώστε να σιγουρευτώ αν πρόκειται για traffic shaping. Ευχαριστώ.



H μοναδική περίπτωση για να διαπιστώσεις ότι είναι κάτι που οφείλεται στον πάροχο και όχι σε άλλα αίτια (ο δικός σου εξοπλισμός, κακή γραμμή last mile, μπουκωμενο dslam, κακό τορρεντ κλπ), ειναι να δοκιμάσεις και με έναν λογαριασμό άλλου παρόχου, υπο την προυπόθεση βέβαια ότι δεν είσαι σε LLU. Εαν είσαι σε LLU, μόνο εαν έχεις και ΑΡΥΣ με άλλον πάροχο μπορείς να κάνεις ανάλογη δοκιμή, αν και στην περίπτωση αυτή, εξετάζεις δυο διαφορετικές γραμμές, γιατί η μία μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα κακής ποιότητας καλωδίωσης και η άλλη όχι.

----------


## golity

> Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα για να καταφέρω να δω σε torrent ταχύτητα 850kb/sec (έχω 8mbps)
> 
> Deluge, ανοικτό port και ενεργοποιημένο το encryption. Δείτε αυτό...
> 
> 
> 
> Αν είναι δυνατόν να μου μοιράζουν το αρχείο 135 seeders και να κατεβάζω με 108kb/sec.
> 
> Έχω υποψίες ότι με πιάνει το traffic shaping γιατί μόνο στα torrents έχω πρόβλημα.
> ...


Δες προηγούμενο μου μήνυμα με το ίδιο πρόβλημα που λες...

http://adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php...postcount=1046

Δοκίμασε μέσω wine το μtorrent με ενεργοποιημένο το encryption. Από τότε που το χρησιμοποιώ μου δίνει full ταχύτητες. Αν και δεν ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω closed source προγράμματα στο Linux (πόσο μέσω wine), άλλα τι να κάνω  :Sorry: 

Πάντως σίγουρα κάτι τρέχει για να συμβαίνει αυτό  :Thinking:

----------


## Charis.a

> H μοναδική περίπτωση για να διαπιστώσεις ότι είναι κάτι που οφείλεται στον πάροχο και όχι σε άλλα αίτια (ο δικός σου εξοπλισμός, κακή γραμμή last mile, μπουκωμενο dslam, κακό τορρεντ κλπ), ειναι να δοκιμάσεις και με έναν λογαριασμό άλλου παρόχου, υπο την προυπόθεση βέβαια ότι δεν είσαι σε LLU. Εαν είσαι σε LLU, μόνο εαν έχεις και ΑΡΥΣ με άλλον πάροχο μπορείς να κάνεις ανάλογη δοκιμή, αν και στην περίπτωση αυτή, εξετάζεις δυο διαφορετικές γραμμές, γιατί η μία μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα κακής ποιότητας καλωδίωσης και η άλλη όχι.


Αν έφταιγε ο εξοπλισμός ή η γραμμή ή το dslam δε θα έπρεπε να έχω γενικό πρόβλημα ταχύτητας, αντί να έχω μόνο στα τορεντς?




> Δες προηγούμενο μου μήνυμα με το ίδιο πρόβλημα που λες...
> 
> http://adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php...postcount=1046
> 
> Δοκίμασε μέσω wine το μtorrent με ενεργοποιημένο το encryption. Από τότε που το χρησιμοποιώ μου δίνει full ταχύτητες. Αν και δεν ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω closed source προγράμματα στο Linux (πόσο μέσω wine), άλλα τι να κάνω 
> 
> Πάντως σίγουρα κάτι τρέχει για να συμβαίνει αυτό


Το δοκίμασα και το uTorrent και σε windows και σε linux χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
(Το deluge πάντως πιάνει περισσότερους seeders)

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά. Ειμαι σχεδόν πεπεισμένος ότι ειμαι θυμα ΤS αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εκτός από το να αλλάξω πάροχο. Τι να κάνω, να τους πάρω και να τους πω ότι υποψιάζομαι ότι έχω TS? Ο υπάλληλος το πιο πιθανόν είναι να με ρωτήσει... "Τι είναι το traffic shaping?" ή να ξέρει αλλά να κάνει την πάπια.

----------


## stevelo

Με 4-αρα γραμμή δεν έχω ξεπεράσει ποτέ τα 200 down και τα 30-35 up. Μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ μου την έχει κάνει!!

----------


## pimp

Χαχα, κι εδώ τα ίδια.... με χιλιάρα κατέβαζα ίσα με 85-95κ με  24 κλειδωμένη στα 6500-7500 κατεβάζω με 108κ  :ROFL: 
Εντάξει δεν με ενοχλεί και τόσο, γενικά είμαι υπέρ του τραφικ σχειπινγκ εαν αυτό έχει να κάνει με την βελτίωση και προστασία άλλων ποιο κρίσιμων υπηρεσιών! Αλλά γενικά σέρνεται αυτήν την περίοδο ο ΟΤΕ  και στα 30 ευρώ τον μήνα έχει αρχίσει να με προβληματίζει λιγάκι  :Thinking:

----------


## MNP-10

Παιδια μη μπερδευετε το γενικο συρσιμο με το TS.

----------


## stevelo

Γενικά στην περιήγηση δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Μόνο στα torrent έχω αυτές τις ταχύτητες.

----------


## MNP-10

Υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι που μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο. Θελει προσεκτικη διερευνηση πολλων παραμετρων απο ατομο που "το χει" για να σου πει με σχετικη βεβαιοτητα οτι συμβαινει. Εικασιες στυλ "αα σερνεται το τορρεντ αρα μου κανουν TS" δε στεκουν.

Και μενα η HOL πχ δε κατεβαζει ολα τα torrent τερμα.. σημαινει οτι εχει TS η HOL? Οχι. Τα torrents επηρεαζονται απο πληθωρα παραγοντων αναφορικα με τη ταχυτητα τους.. απ'το αν εχει encryption ο αλλος και αν το δικτυο του κοβει / shapeαρει εκεινον, απ'το client, απ'τα seeders/leechers ratios, απο συγκριση σε σχεση με αλλους ISPs, απο συγκριση σε σχεση με αλλες tcp υπηρεσιες, απ'τον αριθμο των connections, απ'το router, απο τυχον blocked ports - γενικα εχει ψωμι πριν αποφανθεις οτι φταιει οριστικα το TS.

Γενικα αν δε δεις πολλα ατομα που ξερουν τι λενε και να διαμαρτυρονται, ε τοτε μαλλον δε τιθεται τετοιο (γενικοτερο) θεμα. Τωρα εξατομικευμενο TS δε βγαζει νοημα γιατι διακινδυνευει η εταιρια (εφοσον γινει καταγγελια και επιτοπιος ελεγχος) πολλα και γλυτωνει ελαχιστα (bandwidth απο μια παρα πολυ μικρη μεριδα χρηστων).

----------


## pimp

Ναι αλλά εγώ έχω πρόβλημα και στην περιήγηση....

----------


## stevelo

και στο σπίτι (με 4-αρα) και στη δουλειά (με 8-αρα) και ίδια router στην περιήγηση δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο. Στα torrent και μόνο σε αυτά νομίζω πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα και ιδικά στο up που δεν πάει με τίποτα πάνω από 30-35.

----------


## MNP-10

Τσαμπα το συζηταμε στο παρον θρεντ αφου δε προκειται για TS. 

Ανοιχτε θρεντ ή συζητηστε στο σε καποιο υφισταμενο θρεντ που ασχολειται με χαμηλες ταχυτητες, στο subforum του ΟΤΕ.

........Auto merged post: MNP-10 πρόσθεσε 69 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........



> Ναι αλλά εγώ έχω πρόβλημα και στην περιήγηση....


Γι'αυτο *ακριβως* ειναι ασχετο με το παρον θεμα. Αν ειχες TS δεν θα ειχες προβλημα στη περιηγηση - αντιθετα θα πηγαινε ακομα καλυτερα απ'οτι θα πηγαινε φυσιολογικα, γιατι TS = προτεραιοποιηση της περιηγησης εναντι των torrents πχ... Ο απο πανω φιλος λεει οτι εχει προβλημα με τα torrents αλλα η χαμηλη ταχυτητα δε στοιχειοθετει στοχευμενη προτεραιοποιηση.. θελει πολυ περισσοτερα για να αποδειχτει κατι τετοιο απο απλα "χαμηλη ταχυτητα".

----------


## Charis.a

Είχα το encryption στο Enabled. Τώρα το έκανα Forced και φαίνεται να ξεπεράστηκε το πρόβλημα.

Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ μας κάνει traffic shaping?

Επίσης, οκ τους μπερδεύω με το Encryption Forced, τί γίνεται όμως όταν χρησιμοποιώ το Sopcast που είναι επίσης p2p?

Εκεί δε μπορώ να βάλω encryption.

----------


## MNP-10

> Είχα το encryption στο Enabled. Τώρα το έκανα Forced και φαίνεται να ξεπεράστηκε το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ μας κάνει traffic shaping?


Ειναι μια ενδειξη αλλα θα πρεπει να δοκιμασεις και με αλλο ISP ωστε να βεβαιωθεις οτι δεν φταιει* το αλλο side της συνδεσης.

* Να γινεται TS απ'τους παροχους των seeders το οποιο ξεπερνας κανοντας enforce μονο encrypted συνδεσεις.

----------


## pan34

να κανω μια ερωτηση;τι διαφορα εχει το force απο το απλο encryption;

----------


## MNP-10

Αν ειναι enabled, τοτε δουλευει μονο εφοσον και ο αλλος το εχει ενεργοποιημενο. Αν εσυ το εχεις enable και ο αλλος οχι, τοτε κανει fall back σε unencrypted και το transfer γινεται χωρις encryption. 

Το forced ζηταει απαραιτητα encrypted connection αλλιως απορριπτει το αλλο side.

----------


## pan34

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Charis.a

> Ειναι μια ενδειξη αλλα *θα πρεπει να δοκιμασεις και με αλλο ISP* ωστε να βεβαιωθεις οτι δεν φταιει* το αλλο side της συνδεσης.
> 
> * Να γινεται TS απ'τους παροχους των seeders το οποιο ξεπερνας κανοντας enforce μονο encrypted συνδεσεις.


Δοκίμασα.

Μπαίνω με άλλο πάροχο και πιάνω μεγάλες ταχύτητες με το encryption disabled.

----------


## MNP-10

Τωρα δοκιμασε την ταχυτητα και με αλλα πρωτοκολλα για να βεβαιωθεις οτι δεν σερνεται απλα ο ΟΤΕ..

----------


## tugito

Εχει ξαναειπωθεί αλλά αμφιβάλω ότι το δοκιμάζει κανείς. Κάντε install το utorrent beta client και forced encryption Και είστε οκ.

----------

